# Sticky  TPDebrick v004



## jcsullins

tpdebrick v004 by jcsullins
===========================
TPDebrick is a suite of programs and files used to "debrick"
HP Touchpads. This process should allow the revival of Touchpads
that cannot boot due to corrupted raw partitions, corrupted bootloaders
or corrupted A6 firmware. Note that this should allow you to get
into bootie (webOS) recovery mode. Additional steps may be needed
after to restore the bootie configuration or OS (i.e. webOS doctor).

NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
then you SHOULD NOT do the following.

NOTE: Before attempting the following,
you should make sure that the failure to boot isn't due to
a faulty USB cable or charger.

NOTE: The following should be considered a LAST RESORT.
If the Touchpad isn't already "bricked",
then the following may very well "brick" it.

NOTE: USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!

TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb).

1. Click "Try Ubuntu"
2. Click the Wifi icon in top right of screen
3. Click on your Wifi AP name to establish network connection
4. Enter wifi password, if needed
5. Click Firefox icon on left of screen
6. Download the webOS 3.0.5 doctor from the URL:
http://downloads.codefi.re/jcsullins/webos/doctors/original/webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar
7. Select "Save File"
8. Click OK
9. Download tpdebrick-v004 from the URL:
http://downloads.codefi.re/jcsullins/tpdebrick/tpdebrick-v004.zip
10. Select "Save File"
11. Click OK
12. Wait for downloads to complete
13. Click "Dash Home" (icon in top left corner of screen)
14. Type in "Terminal"
15. Click on the "Terminal" icon
16. Click in the "Terminal" window
17. Run "cd Downloads"
18. Run "unzip tpdebrick-v004"
19. Run "cd tpdebrick-v004"
20. Connect touchpad
21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
22. Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)

The tpdebrick process can take from 5 to 10 minutes (or even more
if you have very slow network connection). It should end with "ALL DONE."
If the process hangs for more than 5 minutes, you can abort the process
by pressing Ctrl-\ (Ctrl key and key with '|' above '\').

24. Run "exit" (this will stop the output capture started with 'script')

25. If the 'tpdebrick' process did not end with "ALL DONE." you should
upload the "typescript" file (the output capture) so that the cause
of failure can be diagnosed. Regardless, it's a good idea to save
this file somewhere for future analysis, if needed.

26. Click icon in far right corner of screen
27. Select "shutdown"
28. Select "shutdown" or "reboot"

29. Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger and allow to charge for
several hours


----------



## jcsullins

reserved


----------



## reffu42

I get an error right after "writing file tz.mbn..."
./tpdebrick: line 255: 786432 \* 512 =: syntax error: invalid arithmetic operator (error token is "\* 512")

Is the \* intentional? I'm not on Ubuntu (running Arch on my laptop), would that be the cause of the problem, nothing else in the output looks suspicious or wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## Remolten

reffu42 said:


> I get an error right after "writing file tz.mbn..."
> ./tpdebrick: line 255: 786432 \* 512 =: syntax error: invalid arithmetic operator (error token is "\* 512")
> 
> Is the \* intentional? I'm not on Ubuntu (running Arch on my laptop), would that be the cause of the problem, nothing else in the output looks suspicious or wrong.
> 
> Thanks.


It's might be a programming error. Either he wanted division or multplication possibly.


----------



## bu3amraa

Dear sir, thank you very much for your great efforts.

However, I have encountered the following problem on this step:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The terminal comes back with a message says:[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dfu-until not installed[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fastboot not installed[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Aborted.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]How can i overcome this? Thank you so much in advance![/background]


----------



## ddog511

bu3amraa said:


> Dear sir, thank you very much for your great efforts.
> 
> However, I have encountered the following problem on this step:
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The terminal comes back with a message says:[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dfu-until not installed[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fastboot not installed[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Aborted.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]How can i overcome this? Thank you so much in advance![/background]


http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-adb-and-fastboot-android-tools.html
http://www.seeedstudio.com/wiki/Dfu-util

@JCSullins,

Thanks for your continued work on these issues. I am one of the ones that continued to get the cookie error, and it seems wiht this new method, I am still getting the same errors. I have attached my typescript for you.

Thanks,
View attachment typescript.txt


----------



## jcsullins

reffu42 said:


> I get an error right after "writing file tz.mbn..."
> ./tpdebrick: line 255: 786432 \* 512 =: syntax error: invalid arithmetic operator (error token is "\* 512")
> 
> Is the \* intentional? I'm not on Ubuntu (running Arch on my laptop), would that be the cause of the problem, nothing else in the output looks suspicious or wrong.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it was intentional. It's a habit I have of escaping '*' when used with cmds like "expr 10 \* 10" so the shell does not think it's a filename wildcard.
The '\*' construct worked fine in my testing with Ubuntu and LinuxMint. However, it seems that whatever Arch uses for /bin/sh does not like it.

Anyway, I have changed it to just use '*' and (as you said on IRC) it now works in Arch and I have tested it still works on Ubuntu.

The zip file on goo.im has been updated.


----------



## jcsullins

bu3amraa said:


> Dear sir, thank you very much for your great efforts.
> 
> However, I have encountered the following problem on this step:
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The terminal comes back with a message says:[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dfu-until not installed[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fastboot not installed[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Aborted.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]How can i overcome this? Thank you so much in advance![/background]


If you were using Ubuntu versions 11.04, 11.10 or 12.04 it would automatically install them for you.

So, you could boot an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (as mentioned in the OP).

Or, you could ask the google what you need to do for your OS to install them.

For the least amount of trouble, I suggest using an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd install.

EDIT: Oops, had 11.04 when it should have been 12.04 (also 11.04 install of those pgms won't work properly until next version).


----------



## bu3amraa

jcsullins said:


> If you were using Ubuntu versions 11.04, 11.10 or 12.04 it would automatically install them for you.
> 
> So, you could boot an Ubuntu 11.04 32-bit livecd (as mentioned in the OP).
> 
> Or, you could ask the google what you need to do for your OS to install them.
> 
> For the least amount of trouble, I suggest using an Ubuntu 11.04 32-bit livecd install.


IT WORKED!!















THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH! you are a life savor


----------



## jcsullins

ddog511 said:


> Thanks for your continued work on these issues. I am one of the ones that continued to get the cookie error, and it seems wiht this new method, I am still getting the same errors. I have attached my typescript for you.
> 
> Thanks,
> View attachment 36547


The opening of the emmc for writing is done with the 'openMulti' command.

So the "Open multi failed, unknown error" suggests to me an emmc (hardware) failure.


----------



## bryantjopplin

How would I be able to try out the open multi cmd on my tp that has bootie working but won't accept doctor or your tp img to reset the partitions. To see if my emmc is bad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcsullins

bryantjopplin said:


> How would I be able to try out the open multi cmd on my tp that has bootie working but won't accept doctor or your tp img to reset the partitions. To see if my emmc is bad
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Follow the instructions in the OP.

edit: and let us know what happens ...


----------



## tomprc

So for v004, there is no need for QPST and the steps under Windows? I already did the Windows steps with the now deprecated TPDebrick v0.1. Then I was stuck somehow on the Linux steps. What can I do now?


----------



## Tdf

After getting through the initial byte writing I receive this



Code:


Executing file...<br />
Checking QDL mode...<br />
Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED	<br />
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:  <br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
MSG:	Error Status:  <br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
Invalid openMulti response.<br />
Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
Aborted.

Anything I can do?


----------



## nido_nyc

jcsullins said:


> tpdebrick v004 by jcsullins
> 
> TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
> Ubuntu 11.04 32-bit livecd. The instructions that follow
> assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 11.04 32-bit livecd.


I'm using a live USB stick with persistence, made from Canonical's own ISO of 11.04. Some minor issues with the tpdebrick script that I've hit so far.



Code:


<br />
--- .tpdebrick_2013-01-30 2013-01-31 03:36:06.000000000 +0000<br />
+++ tpdebrick 2013-01-31 08:50:18.000000000 +0000<br />
@@ -67,7 +67,7 @@<br />
   echo "Aborted."<br />
   exit 1<br />
  fi<br />
- add-apt-repository --yes ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8<br />
+ add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8<br />
  if [ $? -ne 0 ];<br />
  then<br />
   echo "add-apt-repository failed"<br />
@@ -81,14 +81,14 @@<br />
   echo "Aborted."<br />
   exit 1<br />
  fi<br />
- apt-get --yes install dfu-util<br />
+ apt-get -y install dfu-util<br />
  if [ $? -ne 0 ];<br />
  then<br />
   echo "install dfu-util failed"<br />
   echo "Aborted."<br />
   exit 1<br />
  fi<br />
- apt-get --yes install android-tools-fastboot<br />
+ apt-get -y install android-tools-fastboot<br />
  if [ $? -ne 0 ];<br />
  then<br />
   echo "install fastboot failed"<br />

It appears that either the apt tools don't accept "yes" as an argument at all, or only the abbreviated form.

I believe I am stuck in the same place as under QPST on Windows. Is there anything more verbose that can be output in the Linux version to help diagnose this issue? Or are you folks pretty sure that it's a hardware failure in this situation?



Code:


<br />
.<br />
.<br />
.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.<br />
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.<br />
Executing file...<br />
Checking QDL mode...<br />
Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED  <br />
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
MSG:	Error Status:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
Invalid openMulti response.<br />
Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
Aborted.<br />

Thanks jcsullins, darkspr1te, et. al.,
nido


----------



## Kjetil

Tdf said:


> After getting through the initial byte writing I receive this
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Executing file...<br />
> Checking QDL mode...<br />
> Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
> Sending MAGIC...<br />
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED	<br />
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:  <br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> MSG:	Error Status:  <br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> Sending secureMode...<br />
> Sending openMulti ...<br />
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> Invalid openMulti response.<br />
> Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
> Aborted.
> 
> Anything I can do?


Exactly the same problem









ps: thanks to jc for continued support


----------



## lifeisfun

@jcsullins
not sure if you would see this in the old post so ...
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__730#entry1093372


----------



## uridi0t

lifeisfun said:


> @jcsullins
> not sure if you would see this in the old post so ...
> http://rootzwiki.com...30#entry1093372


I followed TPDebrick-v004 and finished the process as instructed and got ALL DONE on Terminal.

After ALL DONE, the home button started flashing, I let it plugged with original A/C Charger for about 10 mins and got the battery symbol with a lightning inside the battery symbol.

I think it's a good because I was unable to power it on.

At this point, should I just keep charging it until it reboots automatically? Do I have to install WebOS myself? Please advice. Thanks!


----------



## Kjetil

Point 29 : Keep charging for !several! hours.


----------



## uridi0t

After an hour + of charging, my TP reboots automatically and ran into CM9. Now my TP is back again. Thanks jcsullins!


----------



## bryantjopplin

jcsullins said:


> Follow the instructions in the OP.
> 
> edit: and let us know what happens ...


I wasn't sure if it was good for my problem thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reynoben

I've been getting the question mark battery icon for the last day or 2 and charging is not helping. I thought I'd try this out. When I ran the commands I got an error on the add-apt-repository.

See attached file for full terminal output. Not sure what to do next...

*Thanks JC!*


----------



## jcsullins

tomprc said:


> So for v004, there is no need for QPST and the steps under Windows? I already did the Windows steps with the now deprecated TPDebrick v0.1. Then I was stuck somehow on the Linux steps. What can I do now?


Correct, there is no need for the QPST process with the latest version(s) of tpdebrick. That is now handled by the tpdebrick and helper programs.

The current tpdebrick is designed to work (if it can) regardless of the current state of your Touchpad.

So, just follow the instructions in the OP.


----------



## reffu42

My Touchpad is back up and running! As a sidenote, all of my OSes, files, and settings are still set up and working exactly as they were ~6 months ago (right before the touchpad got bricked). JsCullins, you are amazing!


----------



## jcsullins

nido_nyc said:


> I'm using a live USB stick with persistence, made from Canonical's own ISO of 11.04. Some minor issues with the tpdebrick script that I've hit so far.
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> It appears that either the apt tools don't accept "yes" as an argument at all, or only the abbreviated form.


Oops! The testing that was done was on 12.04 (not 11.04 as was stated in the OP). I have corrected the OP to state 12.04 not 11.04.

I will also be uploading a new version that properly supports 11.04 sometime soon, but for now, please use 12.04 instead.


----------



## reynoben

jcsullins said:


> Oops! The testing that was done was on 12.04 (not 11.04 as was stated in the OP). I have corrected the OP to state 12.04 not 11.04.
> 
> I will also be uploading a new version that properly supports 11.04 soon.


I will download 12.04 and retry


----------



## Gradular

Has anyone tried this with a TouchPad with the frozen memory issue? Where the changes to the rom are not saved after reboot.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Leli

reynoben said:


> I've been getting the question mark battery icon for the last day or 2 and charging is not helping. I thought I'd try this out. When I ran the commands I got an error on the add-apt-repository.
> 
> See attached file for full terminal output. Not sure what to do next...
> 
> *Thanks JC!*


That is the same exact error that I am getting. Not sure what else to do.

Some background: TP locked up while charging with screen on. I remember seeing on the locked screen the battery was at 100%. Did the usual Power+Home button to restart it but the screen went black and nothing ever happened since. All that occured on 10/4/12 and I have tried all button combinations found online but to no avail. I never thought it was the usual battery issue because I knew it was fully charged. Finding this thread gave me some hope after searching for QDload drivers/solution.

Lastly, as stated I do get the QDload device using Win XP, although I was not successful with loading the drivers up. Holding Power+Home, I can hear the disconnect chime in windows, although when I try this in Ubuntu 11.04, it does not seem to do anything. Is Ubuntu supposed to recognize it as a device first before following the instructions in the OP?

Thanks for any help in advance for taking the time to answer this.

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
Usage: add-apt-repository <sourceline>

add-apt-repository is a script for adding apt sources.list entries.
It can be used to add any repository and also provides a shorthand
syntax for adding a Launchpad PPA (Personal Package Archive)
repository.

<sourceline> - The apt repository source line to add. This is one of:
a complete apt line in quotes,
a repo url and areas in quotes (areas defaults to 'main')
a PPA shortcut.

Examples:
apt-add-repository 'deb http://myserver/path/to/repo stable myrepo'
apt-add-repository 'http://myserver/path/to/repo myrepo'
apt-add-repository 'https://packages.medibuntu.org free non-free'
apt-add-repository http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
apt-add-repository ppa:user/repository

If --remove is given the tool will remove the given sourceline from your
sources.list

add-apt-repository: error: no such option: --yes
add-apt-repository failed
Aborted.


----------



## jcsullins

nido_nyc said:


> I believe I am stuck in the same place as under QPST on Windows. Is there anything more verbose that can be output in the Linux version to help diagnose this issue? Or are you folks pretty sure that it's a hardware failure in this situation?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> [ ... ]<br />
> Sending openMulti ...<br />
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> Invalid openMulti response.<br />
> Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
> Aborted.<br />


No, that is as verbose as it gets. We have spent several hours trying to find a way to get more useful info, but were were not able to do so.
I've exhausted everything I know to be able to diagnose it more, so unless someone else makes a discovery or there is some sort of leak/etc.
that looks like it's as good as it gets.

An emmc hardware failure is my best guess given the limited info we have. We know that the "openMulti" command is when it opens the emmc
for writing. Perhaps there is some other reason for that to fail, but I do not know what that would be or how to diagnose it.


----------



## jcsullins

Leli said:


> That is the same exact error that I am getting. Not sure what else to do.
> 
> Some background: TP locked up while charging with screen on. I remember seeing on the locked screen the battery was at 100%. Did the usual Power+Home button to restart it but the screen went black and nothing ever happened since. All that occured on 10/4/12 and I have tried all button combinations found online but to no avail. I never thought it was the usual battery issue because I knew it was fully charged. Finding this thread gave me some hope after searching for QDload drivers/solution.
> 
> Lastly, as stated I do get the QDload device using Win XP, although I was not successful with loading the drivers up. Holding Power+Home, I can hear the disconnect chime in windows, although when I try this in Ubuntu 11.04, it does not seem to do anything. Is Ubuntu supposed to recognize it as a device first before following the instructions in the OP?
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance for taking the time to answer this.
> 
> [email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> dfu-util not installed
> fastboot not installed
> Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
> Usage: add-apt-repository <sourceline>
> 
> add-apt-repository is a script for adding apt sources.list entries.
> It can be used to add any repository and also provides a shorthand
> syntax for adding a Launchpad PPA (Personal Package Archive)
> repository.
> 
> <sourceline> - The apt repository source line to add. This is one of:
> a complete apt line in quotes,
> a repo url and areas in quotes (areas defaults to 'main')
> a PPA shortcut.
> 
> Examples:
> apt-add-repository 'deb http://myserver/path/to/repo stable myrepo'
> apt-add-repository 'http://myserver/path/to/repo myrepo'
> apt-add-repository 'https://packages.medibuntu.org free non-free'
> apt-add-repository http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
> apt-add-repository ppa:user/repository
> 
> If --remove is given the tool will remove the given sourceline from your
> sources.list
> 
> add-apt-repository: error: no such option: --yes
> add-apt-repository failed
> Aborted.


Ubuntu normally doesn't "chime" like windows when a device is connected/disconnect.
Just follow the instructions in the OP (with the changes noted below).

As for the errors you had, try using Ubuntu 12.04 instead of 11.04.
( see http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/page__st__20#entry1093474 )


----------



## jcsullins

bryantjopplin said:


> @jcsullins
> not sure if you would see this in the old post so ...
> http://rootzwiki.com...30#entry1093372


The results from that post seem (to me) inconsistent with the results from his other post.

I will try to put together improved instructions and/or method for grabbing the klogs soon.


----------



## reynoben

Downloaded and tested with 12.04 and SUCCESS!!!!

TP is 100% operational.

Thank you very much JC!!!!!


----------



## strozykowski

Amazing! I got my TouchPad to get to the point where it now has a flashing home button while sitting on the stock charger. I cannot explain just how excited I am by this!

Aside: I was able to get this to work with VirtualBox (Mac OS X host, Ubuntu 12.10 guest) by creating filters at the various stages of the tpdebrick process.

NOTE: I am not recommending that anyone else do this, as there could be all kinds of things that go wrong in the process. But I thought it was worth mentioning.

Attached is a screenshot of the USB filters that I setup during the tpdebrick process.









Edit: I donated to jcsullins for helping to bring this device back from the dead. Thank you again!


----------



## bryantjopplin

jcsullins said:


> I'm not saying that this will fix your problem. You asked how to test openMulti cmd and the easiest way to do that is to just follow the instructions in OP.
> 
> I am curious to know if you get the same openMulti error that others get, get some other error or if it (unlikely, I think) fixes the problem.
> 
> Please let us know what happens.
> 
> The results from that post seem (to me) inconsistent with the results from his other post.
> 
> I will try to put together improved instructions and/or method for grabbing the klogs soon.


I understand. I'm not worried if it comes back to life. Just really curious about the problem it has. And since it's a friends its his loss. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdzo72

Ok guys, worked on this this morning but I'm getting stuck at what seems to be the very beginning... the only ouput I have in terminal after waiting for 20 minutes is

checking doc files
extracting doc files
Requesting SoftwareVersion

and that's it, the cursor is just blinking on the line below Requesting SoftwareVersion

and sorry for asking this, I have no clue about anything in Linux... even getting stuck there am I supposed to have this typescript somewhere because can't find it... thanks for any extra help and advice


----------



## jcsullins

cdzo72 said:


> Ok guys, worked on this this morning but I'm getting stuck at what seems to be the very beginning... the only ouput I have in terminal after waiting for 20 minutes is
> 
> checking doc files
> extracting doc files
> Requesting SoftwareVersion
> 
> and that's it, the cursor is just blinking on the line below Requesting SoftwareVersion
> 
> and sorry for asking this, I have no clue about anything in Linux... even getting stuck there am I supposed to have this typescript somewhere because can't find it... thanks for any extra help and advice


The typescript file should be in the current (tpdebrick-v004) directory if you followed the OP.

What version of Linux is this? Is it Ubuntu 12.04 as mentioned in the (revised) OP, or something else?


----------



## pilotviolin

Hopefully this is a stupid question, but after couple minutes I am getting this

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
checking doc files ...
extracting doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...

QDL mode not found
Aborting.

Any ideas?


----------



## jcsullins

pilotviolin said:


> Hopefully this is a stupid question, but after couple minutes I am getting this
> 
> [email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> checking doc files ...
> extracting doc files ...
> Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
> 
> QDL mode not found
> Aborting.
> 
> Any ideas?


Check USB cable and connections (maybe try another USB cable).

Make sure you are holding Power+Home+VolumeDown (VolumeDown is the one farthest away from the Power button)
all at the same time (without releasing any of them) for a full 30 seconds.

Don't try to run linux under a VM.


----------



## ptigael

Hello

Unfortunately my try failed with "netchip mode not found" but it was on 12.10 amd64
I'll give a try with the liveCD of 12.4


----------



## ddog511

@JCSullins

I've just been doing a bit of searching, (hoping really) for some info on emmc bricks and ran across this thread --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1731751 Do you think something like this could work for those of us who can't complete the process due to the qfuse failure and emmc write?


----------



## Kjetil

cdzo72 said:


> Ok guys, worked on this this morning but I'm getting stuck at what seems to be the very beginning... the only ouput I have in terminal after waiting for 20 minutes is
> 
> checking doc files
> extracting doc files
> Requesting SoftwareVersion
> 
> and that's it, the cursor is just blinking on the line below Requesting SoftwareVersion
> 
> and sorry for asking this, I have no clue about anything in Linux... even getting stuck there am I supposed to have this typescript somewhere because can't find it... thanks for any extra help and advice


I get that if I hold power/home/volDown, tried 3 times, always get stuck at Software version, if I just hold power/home or power/home/volUp, it gets through, but eventually fails at open multi.


----------



## TechnoSwiss

TechnoSwiss said:


> Well gave tpdebrick-v004 a shot for the QoD problem, it gets as far as 'Sending MAGIC....' then returns 'Invalid Magic response.' This is on a 32GB model, I'm on a Fedora 17 machine.


I'll give it a shot with an Ubuntu 12.04 Live boot tonight.


----------



## cdzo72

jcsullins said:


> The typescript file should be in the current (tpdebrick-v004) directory if you followed the OP.
> 
> What version of Linux is this? Is it Ubuntu 12.04 as mentioned in the (revised) OP, or something else?


Thanks jc for quick reply... OK at first I was using Mint and having a hard time installing dfu util and fastboot so I went back to windows and created an Ubuntu 12.04 as in OP.

I was still getting stuck so I said to myself it seemed like when in windows and adb would say waiting for device... soooo I ran the commands with the TouchPad UNPLUGGED and then the terminal window asked me to connect the TouchPad and went on its merry way....

Got all the way through and got the All Done message at end. Then the command prompt tested for battery level and after its second try it then said to connect TP to original charger for several hours. It is now connected and the home button LED is blinking from side to side, BUT there was no typescript in the tpdebrick directory...

So should i run through the process again or just let it charge? Maybe I should mention that it bricked during an install of Android. The guy can't even tell me what version of Android, ACME or even moboot he was using

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ph3d

I can confirm this also works with ubuntu 12.10

For the first time in months my touchpad has the flashing symbol and its charging cant stop watching that little white light flick side to side i dont have a mains charfger but have it on a touchstone hope its back soon

To the dudes with cookie errors ive had cookie errors and it found flashing with qpst on another machine worked for me see my other post on v001 thread this process failed for me first time d/c reconnected and re ran v004 after it failed with the same error as the typescript on page 1 second worked successfully and its now charging!

Cheers again mate where can i donate when i get paid? 22nd feb lol!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Tdf

jcsullins said:


> No, that is as verbose as it gets. We have spent several hours trying to find a way to get more useful info, but were were not able to do so.
> I've exhausted everything I know to be able to diagnose it more, so unless someone else makes a discovery or there is some sort of leak/etc.
> that looks like it's as good as it gets.
> 
> An emmc hardware failure is my best guess given the limited info we have. We know that the "openMulti" command is when it opens the emmc
> for writing. Perhaps there is some other reason for that to fail, but I do not know what that would be or how to diagnose it.


I was able to get past this error by pressing the Home+VolumeDown+Lock after starting it. Now I get a "battery voltage = 0 precent = 0" when do the battery tests. Is this success or is my battery needing to be replaced?


----------



## cdzo72

cdzo72 said:


> Thanks jc for quick reply... OK at first I was using Mint and having a hard time installing dfu util and fastboot so I went back to windows and created an Ubuntu 12.04 as in OP.
> 
> I was still getting stuck so I said to myself it seemed like when in windows and adb would say waiting for device... soooo I ran the commands with the TouchPad UNPLUGGED and then the terminal window asked me to connect the TouchPad and went on its merry way....
> 
> Got all the way through and got the All Done message at end. Then the command prompt tested for battery level and after its second try it then said to connect TP to original charger for several hours. It is now connected and the home button LED is blinking from side to side, BUT there was no typescript in the tpdebrick directory...
> 
> So should i run through the process again or just let it charge? Maybe I should mention that it bricked during an install of Android. The guy can't even tell me what version of Android, ACME or even moboot he was using
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Update: I now have the symbol with the battery with the little red line and thunderbolt in it... if I disconnect the power I see the white USB icon







... yay.... so hopefully I'm correct in assuming that after a few more hours of charging I'll be able to successfully do an ACME Uninstall to eradicate any existence of the owners screw up, run webOS Doctor and then reinstall Android.

One final question... anyway I can load the cminstall folder to the SD card without having to go through the setup of webOS? Or can rerun webOS doctor again after loading the cminstall folder and it still be there? Sorry if that's off topic... I'm just so excited to possibly get this baby fixed

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bu3amraa

tomprc said:


> So for v004, there is no need for QPST and the steps under Windows? I already did the Windows steps with the now deprecated TPDebrick v0.1. Then I was stuck somehow on the Linux steps. What can I do now?


there is no need for a windows machine anymore, all you need is a linux computer. Follow the steps in the first post on this thread


----------



## ph3d

bu3amraa said:


> there is no need for a windows machine anymore, all you need is a linux computer. Follow the steps in the first post on this thread


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki

You dont even need a linux pc just make a live usb/cd with the ubuntu image and boot from that


----------



## ddog511

ph3d said:


> I can confirm this also works with ubuntu 12.10
> 
> For the first time in months my touchpad has the flashing symbol and its charging cant stop watching that little white light flick side to side i dont have a mains charfger but have it on a touchstone hope its back soon
> 
> To the dudes with cookie errors ive had cookie errors and it found flashing with qpst on another machine worked for me see my other post on v001 thread this process failed for me first time d/c reconnected and re ran v004 after it failed with the same error as the typescript on page 1 second worked successfully and its now charging!
> 
> Cheers again mate where can i donate when i get paid? 22nd feb lol!
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Can you upload your qpst log files from when you had the cookie error? I'm curious if it fails where mine does. No matter what computer I try this on, I still get the equivalent of the cookie failure. Of course, the only computers I have access to are Dells. I've tried windows xp, 7, 2008r2, ubuntu, and am currently looking at win8 hoping that I can get it to go through, but I am curious about your logs when it failed.

Thanks,


----------



## skullivan

Getting the openMulti error here as well. Initially ran it in Ubuntu 12.10 but ended up with the same result in 12.04. Thanks JC for taking the time to make up this utility and poring over the data! Log is attached.
View attachment typescript.txt


----------



## ph3d

ddog511 said:


> Can you upload your qpst log files from when you had the cookie error? I'm curious if it fails where mine does. No matter what computer I try this on, I still get the equivalent of the cookie failure. Of course, the only computers I have access to are Dells. I've tried windows xp, 7, 2008r2, ubuntu, and am currently looking at win8 hoping that I can get it to go through, but I am curious about your logs when it failed.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi mate sorry i dont have those logs the xp virtual machine and full install where blown away with there logs - what i can confirm is the dell laptop core2duo about 6 years old didnt work a brand new optiplex 9010 i5 did - cant remeber the machine i had in work sure it was a dell also

The first time i ran v004 it failed - i left it connected ran it again and it failed even quicker - disconnected it reconnected it power home vol down for 30 then off I went right up to then battery test and then all done!

Maybe try that?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ddog511

ph3d said:


> Hi mate sorry i dont have those logs the xp virtual machine and full install where blown away with there logs - what i can confirm is the dell laptop core2duo about 6 years old didnt work a brand new optiplex 9010 i5 did - cant remeber the machine i had in work sure it was a dell also
> 
> The first time i ran v004 it failed - i left it connected ran it again and it failed even quicker - disconnected it reconnected it power home vol down for 30 then off I went right up to then battery test and then all done!
> 
> Maybe try that?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


When it failed on you the first time using v004, did you get a message like QFPROM Fuse blowing: FAILED ??


----------



## relayer35

Just wanted to say thank you for this! I've had a bricked Touchpad for a few weeks and tried all sorts of things to wake it up, but nothing worked. I could get it to the point where the button would light up, and if I held down some buttons, the screen would come up with the battery with the question mark. This did the trick!!!!

I did have to try it a few times. Evidently, holding home, power and volume down didn't register correctly the first couple times. It's almost like it was some sort of toggle, and I had it the wrong way. The time it worked, I typed the sudo command, and the program prompted to me hold down the buttons, and then told me when to release. Then it worked

Here is an expert from the script:

v004[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudi[Ko ./tpdebrick 16
checking doc files ...
extracting doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
Release buttons now
Requesting SoftwareVersion...

After this was done I charged it, and in about a half hour I got the battery icon, but not the question. About 20 minutes later, it booted up right to Android.


----------



## ricardoDakine

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!

This weekend I picked up a touchpad off of craigslist that was listed "for parts only" by the seller, they claimed it just didn't turn on anymore. 50 bucks for the TP, case, charger and touchstone charger. I had already started reading up on the problems before the purchase, after searching for a while I came across this forum. I started off with the tpdebrick v01 and ended up running into problems on this step: sudo ./tpdebrick tp16/dev/sdb (mine showed up as sdb after ls dev/sd?). Anyhow, today I saw the new v004, downloaded it and tried it out. I am running a Ubuntu partition on my win7 machine. Success within 10 minutes. I first saw the big battery and lightning bolt, quickly switched over to the original power supply and let it sit, 4 or 5 minutes later it started booting into cyanogenmod 7. I suspected that the previous owner installed android and I was right. Letting the TP charge right now, tomorrow I will begin wiping it clean.

JCSULLINS - THANK YOU! This was really easy. Mad respect for your skills, keep up the epic work.


----------



## cdzo72

relayer35 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for this! I've had a bricked Touchpad for a few weeks and tried all sorts of things to wake it up, but nothing worked. I could get it to the point where the button would light up, and if I held down some buttons, the screen would come up with the battery with the question mark. This did the trick!!!!
> 
> I did have to try it a few times. Evidently, holding home, power and volume down didn't register correctly the first couple times. It's almost like it was some sort of toggle, and I had it the wrong way. The time it worked, I typed the sudo command, and the program prompted to me hold down the buttons, and then told me when to release. Then it worked
> 
> Here is an expert from the script:
> 
> v004[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudi[Ko ./tpdebrick 16
> checking doc files ...
> extracting doc files ...
> Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
> Release buttons now
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...
> 
> After this was done I charged it, and in about a half hour I got the battery icon, but not the question. About 20 minutes later, it booted up right to Android.


That's similar what happened to me... it didn't want to recognize the TP was connected so I ran the command and once it prompted me to connect it with the button configuration the process went through without a hitch.

Since then it has booted to Android but VERY slow to charge so I shut it down and got the battery symbol because after an hour of charging in Android I still only had 1% battery... so I sat there and waited for it to start to boot and chose webOS... once in webOS charging was much much faster

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rajeshpnq

@jcsulins

Here we go..... ! you are really great ! just followed your instructions....got "ALL DONE" with few warning ! but home button is blinking...now......that suggest heart started.....pumping back....going to keep full night on oxygen .............hope for the best !

Thanks again for your help......after 2/3 months I am seeing HOME BUTTON blinking ! ...

Update - Its worked....thank you Jcsulins.....you are great ! TP back to Normal ...(used LiveUSB)


----------



## Tdf

It works! Thank you so much for this! I had abandoned this device and thought I'd give it one more try and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## TechnoSwiss

Used the Ubuntu 12.04 Live CD instead of my Fedora 17 install, that solved the problem, back up and running, without any dataloss.

Thanks a ton jcsullins!


----------



## nido_nyc

jcsullins said:


> No, that is as verbose as it gets. We have spent several hours trying to find a way to get more useful info, but were were not able to do so.
> I've exhausted everything I know to be able to diagnose it more, so unless someone else makes a discovery or there is some sort of leak/etc.
> that looks like it's as good as it gets.
> 
> An emmc hardware failure is my best guess given the limited info we have. We know that the "openMulti" command is when it opens the emmc
> for writing. Perhaps there is some other reason for that to fail, but I do not know what that would be or how to diagnose it.


Thanks for the input and all the work so far. I got it up and running on 12.04 and hit the same error. So far, I can't seem to write to the eMMC, and am not really sure why. I was not doing anything to the device when it failed (overnight - no system updates, software installation, etc.) The typescript from 12.04 is attached.

Here is the process live USB with persistence, in case anyone wants to go this route:

Download the Ubuntu 12.04 ISO from http://old-releases..../releases/12.04 - the direct link is http://old-releases....esktop-i386.iso

Use at least a 2GB USB stick so as to have room for persistent data across reboots.

Download UNetbootin from either http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net or your package repository. In UNetbootin, choose Diskimage -> ISO -> specify the path to the previously downloaded ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso file. Specify the persistence file size - if you choose more than available on the USB stick, it will just use all the remaining free space. Specify the USB drive you want to write to and wait for the process to finish - it takes about 5 minutes and shows progress along the way.

If you want, you can loopback mount this persistence file (casper-rw) and place the jar and zip file specified in OP so as to have it available on first Ubuntu boot - but it's not needed and you can just follow OP instructions.

The nice thing about this over the CD is that you can shutdown and come back to your work later as it was instead of having to redownload and reinstall packages every time.

Good luck!
nido


----------



## Leli

I have been getting the same error as nido_NYC after trying several times and on several different machines and USB cables using Ubuntu 12.04 livecd.

I'll upload my typescript file when I get a chance soon.

I have even tried the different combinations of disconnecting and then reconnecting and holding home+vol down+power until the program says to let it go, etc. but with no success. Maybe its just a more serious hardware problem.

...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED	
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG:	Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.
]0;2013-01-31T23:37:45+0000 - [email protected]:~/TPD/tpdebrick-v004bash-4.2 [2 2]$ exit
exit

Script done on Thu 31 Jan 2013 11:37:49 PM UTC


----------



## tomween1

Here's where I'm at (







)

[email protected]:~/Downloads$ unzip tpdebrick-v0004
unzip: cannot find or open tpdebrick-vooo4, tpdebrick-v0004.zip, tpdebrick-v0004.zip.

I checd dir and the files are there.

I rebooted and downloaded again, same result

???


----------



## mariemorgan

Mine runs for a while but doesn't finish.

I get:

Resetting Device...
Requestings Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

What do I do next?



tomween1 said:


> Here's where I'm at (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> [email protected]:~/Downloads$ unzip tpdebrick-v0004
> unzip: cannot find or open tpdebrick-vooo4, tpdebrick-v0004.zip, tpdebrick-v0004.zip.
> 
> I checd dir and the files are there.
> 
> I rebooted and downloaded again, same result
> 
> ???


I had that and then put in "qutoes" around the name of the file and it worked.


----------



## skullivan

tomween1 said:


> Here's where I'm at (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> [email protected]:~/Downloads$ unzip tpdebrick-v0004
> unzip: cannot find or open tpdebrick-vooo4, tpdebrick-v0004.zip, tpdebrick-v0004.zip.
> 
> I checd dir and the files are there.
> 
> I rebooted and downloaded again, same result
> 
> ???


If that is what you entered verbatim, the problem is that the file is "v004" not "v0004".


----------



## ph3d

ddog511 said:


> When it failed on you the first time using v004, did you get a message like QFPROM Fuse blowing: FAILED ??


Yes mate - that did pop up for me the first time


----------



## gepamal

Guys, *Donate*. JCSullins a really nice guy, not just another developer.
He save more butts in the last fews days than none of us could hope for months...
Kind regards


----------



## con500

gepamal said:


> Guys, *Donate*. JCSullins a really nice guy, not just another developer.
> He save more butts in the last fews days than none of us could hope for months...
> Kind regards


AGREED. Im sure we are all aware of the enormity of what has been done here with regard to the tpdebrick procedure. I

myself have not "Yet" had the need to 'go there!! Fortunately ', however i am immensely appreciative to JCsullins that the procedure exists. Also his attention to each and every new member in the IRC channel is humbling. Hats off...

I tend to think of devs as Surgeons breathing new life into our devices. I tend to think of of JC as surgeon and Psych







To the touchpad. Yes he brings them back to life...however with his method he gets to the brains of the machine and jump starts the heart of the machine lol....

Please ignore my slightly worrying ramblings







And take @gepamals advice and send a token donation JCs way and hope we can keep him around doing his magic for our touchpads for some time to come.


----------



## tomween1

skullivan said:


> If that is what you entered verbatim, the problem is that the file is "v004" not "v0004".


Thanks mate

I ended up pasting the lines.

I got to a point (after 2-3 min of process') to the line that explains how to connect the TP. After a few minutes I stopped the process. Was the line supposed to appear again?

BTW I have used 2 usb cables (HP TP) and all 4 usb drives. All of these things worked prior w/ this tablet.


----------



## chancert413

I run this and it returns:

Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

Attached is the typescript files.
I recieved a broken touchpad from a friend and replaced the battery which read 1.2 volts, hoping this was the only issue.
This didn't fix it and am now trying everything to get it revived, would love to have this tablet working.\
Any help is apreciated.


----------



## tomween1

After a second attempt I am faced w/
QDL mode not found
Aborting

I will add, after 3 button start It puts me directly into moboot screen.


----------



## tkbsp

Have a WebOS TP that is simply suffering from a completely drained battery (owner never used it accept to turn it on once). I've tried every avenue of recommended button combinations and long periods of charging and not charging, but only get the blinking home button. Ran through TPDebrick v004 on Ubuntu 12.0.4 successfully until the end. Can see the TPDebrick talking to the TP throughout the process. However, even after trying to charge for over a day and rerunning the process, it still says Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0. Is there any way to wake up the battery and start it charging? Everything else seems fine. Have another TP that works fine and tried it's charger and cable to be sure it's not that.

Thanks!!!


----------



## jcsullins

ddog511 said:


> Thanks jc for quick reply... OK at first I was using Mint and having a hard time installing dfu util and fastboot so I went back to windows and created an Ubuntu 12.04 as in OP.
> 
> I was still getting stuck so I said to myself it seemed like when in windows and adb would say waiting for device... soooo I ran the commands with the TouchPad UNPLUGGED and then the terminal window asked me to connect the TouchPad and went on its merry way....
> 
> Got all the way through and got the All Done message at end. Then the command prompt tested for battery level and after its second try it then said to connect TP to original charger for several hours. It is now connected and the home button LED is blinking from side to side, BUT there was no typescript in the tpdebrick directory...
> 
> So should i run through the process again or just let it charge? Maybe I should mention that it bricked during an install of Android. The guy can't even tell me what version of Android, ACME or even moboot he was using
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


If it gets to the "ALL DONE." just let it charge on the stock HP AC charger for several (usually 6-12, but maybe more) hours and see if it boots.


----------



## jcsullins

For those who get the openMulti error (i.e. the following):



Code:


<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
Invalid openMulti response.<br />
[ ... ]<br />
Aborted.<br />

Let me know if you are able to get into DFU mode.

Check that by holding Power+Home+VolumeUP for 30 seconds.
Then check output of "lsusb" and see if there is an entry with "ID 0830:8070 Palm" (which means it's in DFU mode).


----------



## thehoob

back from the dead with these new steps. thanks for the hard work jcsullins!


----------



## jcsullins

tomween1 said:


> After a second attempt I am faced w/
> QDL mode not found
> Aborting
> 
> I will add, after 3 button start It puts me directly into moboot screen.


If you can get to moboot, then you *should* *not* be attempting to run the tpdebrick process.


----------



## ddog511

jcsullins said:


> For those who get the openMulti error (i.e. the following):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Sending openMulti ...<br />
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> Invalid openMulti response.<br />
> [ ... ]<br />
> Aborted.<br />
> 
> Let me know if you are able to get into DFU mode.
> 
> Check that by holding Power+Home+VolumeUP for 30 seconds.
> Then check output of "lsusb" and see if there is an entry with "ID 0830:8070 Palm" (which means it's in DFU mode).


Regardless of the buttons I press, it always shows as Qualcomm inc gobi wireless modem (qdl). I even went as far as replacing the battery as the original was completely dead. It didn't change anything yet. I still can't get past the open multi error. I've got it on the charger just in case maybe it needs *some* juice in it, but I'm beginning to lose hope that this one will ever work. Still have hope tho for a breakthrough


----------



## nido_nyc

jcsullins said:


> For those who get the openMulti error (i.e. the following):
> 
> Let me know if you are able to get into DFU mode.
> 
> Check that by holding Power+Home+VolumeUP for 30 seconds.
> Then check output of "lsusb" and see if there is an entry with "ID 0830:8070 Palm" (which means it's in DFU mode).


No matter what buttons I reboot the Touchpad with, under Ubuntu 12.04 I am always stuck in this mode, per lsusb:


Code:


<br />
Bus 001 Device 014: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)<br />


----------



## ph3d

Mate try new hardware go back to windows and try qpst on another machine then jump to this process mine failed writing the same file but now im back but i have sd card corruption though at the moment but im charging to 100% first then will do acme uninstall reinstall and should be good to go! Although i havent tried to enter bootie yet fingers crossed lol

Edit.. couldnt wait and tested bootie is working lovely usb symbol showing now

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## mariemorgan

mariemorgan said:


> Resetting Device...
> Requestings Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> fastboot mode not found
> Aborted.
> 
> What do I do next?


Just making sure you saw this one. I've tried twice and it stops the same place both times


----------



## Leli

jcsullins said:


> For those who get the openMulti error (i.e. the following):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Sending openMulti ...<br />
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> Invalid openMulti response.<br />
> [ ... ]<br />
> Aborted.<br />
> 
> Let me know if you are able to get into DFU mode.
> 
> Check that by holding Power+Home+VolumeUP for 30 seconds.
> Then check output of "lsusb" and see if there is an entry with "ID 0830:8070 Palm" (which means it's in DFU mode).


I've tried the power+home+vol up several times and lsusb does not list "ID 0830:8070 Palm" anywhere, just all of my other USB devices. This must be the problem and my TP is far worse than I had thought. Not so much a brick but more like a cinder block.

Anything else that I should try?


----------



## ddog511

ph3d said:


> Mate try new hardware go back to windows and try qpst on another machine then jump to this process mine failed writing the same file but now im back but i have sd card corruption though at the moment but im charging to 100% first then will do acme uninstall reinstall and should be good to go! Although i havent tried to enter bootie yet fingers crossed lol
> 
> Edit.. couldnt wait and tested bootie is working lovely usb symbol showing now
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I've tried 3 different Dell computers, all different models, a gateway laptop, a toshiba laptop, and a home-built pc with an intel chipset board. I get the same error regardless of the system I use, regardless of the driver files I use. I've tried Windows XP, 7, 8, 2008 and Ubuntu 12.04. Believe me, I've tried.


----------



## HumanSince1969

i'm stuck at "checking a6 firmware"


----------



## tolookah

I'm getting the same thing (i think)



Code:


<br />
...<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.<br />
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.<br />
Executing file...<br />
Checking QDL mode...<br />
Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED<br />
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
MSG:    Error Status:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
Invalid openMulti response.<br />
Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
Aborted.<br />

the TP shows up as ID 05c6:9008

Running it again gets me incorrect qdl mode found.

restarting it with power+home+voldown gets it stuck at 
"requesting softwareversion"

(and any repeated attempts also end with the open multi failed)

Anyone know what the emmc chip is on this thing? (part numbers would be great)


----------



## HumanSince1969

mine actually does a lot...in terminal, i get to the point of it doing something with the A6, like it's flashing it or something and then it hangs on
"checking A6 firmware..." but the typescript doesn't show that part



tolookah said:


> I'm getting the same thing (i think)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> ...<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.<br />
> Executing file...<br />
> Checking QDL mode...<br />
> Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
> Sending MAGIC...<br />
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED<br />
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:<br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> MSG:	Error Status:<br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> Sending secureMode...<br />
> Sending openMulti ...<br />
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> Invalid openMulti response.<br />
> Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
> Aborted.<br />
> 
> the TP shows up as ID 05c6:9008
> 
> Running it again gets me incorrect qdl mode found.
> 
> restarting it with power+home+voldown gets it stuck at
> "requesting softwareversion"
> 
> (and any repeated attempts also end with the open multi failed)
> 
> Anyone know what the emmc chip is on this thing? (part numbers would be great)


i guess i get to that point and it keeps going...without the aborted message.


----------



## johnvgt

I'm stuck at 23. When I type	sudo./tpdebrick16 I get "No such file or directory." What am I doing wrong?

Never mind. Magic was sent and a touchpad was reborn!


----------



## HumanSince1969

here's an pic of where i am stuck at


----------



## tolookah

tolookah said:


> Anyone know what the emmc chip is on this thing? (part numbers would be great)


Nand flash pn (source isupply's teardown): sdin4e2-16g

Sadly, these things are BGAs. Not easilly reworked.


----------



## stoneyyay

Hey all! I had the openmulti fail issue. (device was showing up as qualcomm device in lsusb) heres how i remedied it!

for those that get stuck at openmulti FAIL unplug your TP. THEN try running the tool ( it will ask you to plug ur TP in and push power vol-down and home. 2 secs later it will say release all keys. (do it!) went through no problem for me! now charging tp and will update tomorrow sometime... hope this helps!


----------



## skullivan

stoneyyay said:


> Hey all! I had the openmulti fail issue. (device was showing up as qualcomm device in lsusb) heres how i remedied it!
> 
> for those that get stuck at openmulti FAIL unplug your TP. THEN try running the tool ( it will ask you to plug ur TP in and push power vol-down and home. 2 secs later it will say release all keys. (do it!) went through no problem for me! now charging tp and will update tomorrow sometime... hope this helps!


Doesn't work for me unfortunately. It prompts me to hold down the buttons but the second I do, the program initiates and runs through with the same result as before. Glad to hear yours is up and running though!

Out of curiosity are most people's TP's dying as a result of the battery being allowed to run out? Mine died when I was specifically trying to avoid that. It was at over 30% battery and I shut it down before leaving for the day rather than leave it plugged in and overcharging. It never turned on again or showed a single sign of activity after that. I was running the CM10 12/16 preview build at the time.


----------



## Gradular

skullivan said:


> Doesn't work for me unfortunately. It prompts me to hold down the buttons but the second I do, the program initiates and runs through with the same result as before. Glad to hear yours is up and running though!
> 
> Out of curiosity are most people's TP's dying as a result of the battery being allowed to run out? Mine died when I was specifically trying to avoid that. It was at over 30% battery and I shut it down before leaving for the day rather than leave it plugged in and overcharging. It never turned on again or showed a single sign of activity after that. I was running the CM10 12/16 preview build at the time.


There is no chance of overcharging and the 12/16 shuts down when it hits 3%, under normal circumstances. Definitely a candidate for v004. Try the buttons several times. They are pretty unforgiving at boot if not done at the same time.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## ph3d

Just to confirm I am fully up and running again - that's me and the gf both got a touchpad now 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## stoneyyay

skullivan said:


> Doesn't work for me unfortunately. It prompts me to hold down the buttons but the second I do, the program initiates and runs through with the same result as before. Glad to hear yours is up and running though!
> 
> Out of curiosity are most people's TP's dying as a result of the battery being allowed to run out? Mine died when I was specifically trying to avoid that. It was at over 30% battery and I shut it down before leaving for the day rather than leave it plugged in and overcharging. It never turned on again or showed a single sign of activity after that. I was running the CM10 12/16 preview build at the time.


mega lame :'( sorry it didnt work for you... I can confirm this fix worked with some tweaking for me. Also no way to overcharge the TP

dont forget to doctor after completing these steps to ensure it doesnt happen again


----------



## ddog511

stoneyyay said:


> Hey all! I had the openmulti fail issue. (device was showing up as qualcomm device in lsusb) heres how i remedied it!
> 
> for those that get stuck at openmulti FAIL unplug your TP. THEN try running the tool ( it will ask you to plug ur TP in and push power vol-down and home. 2 secs later it will say release all keys. (do it!) went through no problem for me! now charging tp and will update tomorrow sometime... hope this helps!


I've already tried this several times and get the same thing. I would love for there to be a definite fix for this issue, not a 'try different hardware, or try this or try that'.


----------



## lukewayne

Just registered to say THANKS. first try recovered my touchpad that was suffering from the battery question mark issue. tried every other suggested method, button presses, types of chargers, cables, touchstone, nothing even hinted at working.

TPdebrick 004 worked like a charm thank you so much for the effort!

-Luke


----------



## abearhin

OMG Thank you Thank You Thank You!!! .I created an account just to say how much I appreciate your help!! I am a broke med student and I depended on my touchpad for everything and then it bricked. If I can follow your directions and get mine working then you folks can too because I had not even seen what linux looked like till tonite. I followed your instructions to a T and in less than 20 mins I was up and running. Leaving it on to charge and going to research preventing bricking again. Thanks so much. Now I can take notes again without worrying about where to get a loan to buy an ipad.


----------



## iowahawkeyefan

Thank you for all the work on this. I am a noob and could use your help. I have tried many time and it always hangs at this section.

Response: ACK 0x06411600 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file mbr32.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

Thank you in advance


----------



## sousaj

jcsullins said:


> Check USB cable and connections (maybe try another USB cable).
> 
> Make sure you are holding Power+Home+VolumeDown (VolumeDown is the one farthest away from the Power button)
> all at the same time (without releasing any of them) for a full 30 seconds.
> 
> Don't try to run linux under a VM.


I am having the same problem:

Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
QDL mode not found
Aborting.

Tried several different cables and am running 12.04 as my default OS (Xubuntu if that matters). I get absolutely no indication that anything is happening on the TouchPad (I have 2, one is working fine and charging with the aforementioned cables) when I hit Power+Home+VolUp or Power+Home+VolDown during any of the steps listed.


----------



## zweily

jcsullins said:


> No, that is as verbose as it gets. We have spent several hours trying to find a way to get more useful info, but were were not able to do so.
> I've exhausted everything I know to be able to diagnose it more, so unless someone else makes a discovery or there is some sort of leak/etc.
> that looks like it's as good as it gets.
> 
> An emmc hardware failure is my best guess given the limited info we have. We know that the "openMulti" command is when it opens the emmc
> for writing. Perhaps there is some other reason for that to fail, but I do not know what that would be or how to diagnose it.


It WORKS! Thanks a lot to @JCSullins!!!
I have met this issue. Then I disconnect the TP. Hold Power+Home+VolumeDown button for a while (maybe 30 sec). Then connect it back. Even still shows "Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED", it can continue the steps and goes to ALL DONE. Then my TP's home button finally blinks!!. I connect to AC power charge, after a while, I can see the big bettery icon on the screen. I'm so happy that I can see some response after "nothing" for a week. Many thanks to @JCSullins



Code:


<br />
Executing file...<br />
Checking QDL mode...<br />
Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED    <br />
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:  <br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
MSG:    Error Status:  <br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
Uploading file 'tz.mbn'...<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000000; 97896 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18000000 (outstanding: 0)<br />


----------



## Gremlin75

JC, you are THE MAN!!!!

After weeks of struggling with two QoD units, the TPDebrick fixed both! Thank you so much for everything you do for the Touchpad community!


----------



## Gradular

zweily said:


> It WORKS! Thanks a lot to @JCSullins!!!
> I have met this issue. Then I disconnect the TP. Hold Power+Home+VolumeDown button for a while (maybe 30 sec). Then connect it back. Even still shows "Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED", it can continue the steps and goes to ALL DONE. Then my TP's home button finally blinks!!. I connect to AC power charge, after a while, I can see the big bettery icon on the screen. I'm so happy that I can see some response after "nothing" for a week. Many thanks to @JCSullins
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Executing file...<br />
> Checking QDL mode...<br />
> Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
> Sending MAGIC...<br />
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED    <br />
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:  <br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> MSG:    Error Status:  <br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> Sending secureMode...<br />
> Sending openMulti ...<br />
> Uploading file 'tz.mbn'...<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000000; 97896 bytes left.<br />
> Response: ACK 0x18000000 (outstanding: 0)<br />


JC said that blowing failed error always shows up. Its the All done message you want. 

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## sylar

I have an HP Touchpad that was boxed up for about 15 months and it seems that the battery has been completely drained out. I've tried every key combination, but it won't power up. I've tried charging it for long hours, with various cables including the original HP one.
Can you suggest anything to help me with this situation?


----------



## Gradular

sylar said:


> I have an HP Touchpad that was boxed up for about 15 months and it seems that the battery has been completely drained out. I've tried every key combination, but it won't power up. I've tried charging it for long hours, with various cables including the original HP one.
> Can you suggest anything to help me with this situation?


follow the instructions on the OP first. You hsve to hold the key combinations for 30+ seconds.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## HumanSince1969

does anyone have a clue as to how to fix my problem?
i posted a couple of pages back


----------



## moorek

I had a problem where the procedure hung at "Requesting SoftwareVersion". While still plugged in, I held the Power, Home and VolDown buttons for and the script exited with an error. Reran it again and it worked like a charm. My QoD TP is now recharging and booted into CM9. Thanks!! You are a genius! Donation coming your way.


----------



## touchpadman

Im having an issue where i get to waiting for netchip mode.

It will sit there for about 5 mins and then come back with

netchip mode not found
aborted

Anyone have an ideas?
Tried it 3 times


----------



## skavi

jcsullins said:


> If you were using Ubuntu versions 11.04, 11.10 or 12.04 it would automatically install them for you.
> 
> So, you could boot an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (as mentioned in the OP).
> 
> Or, you could ask the google what you need to do for your OS to install them.
> 
> For the least amount of trouble, I suggest using an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd install.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, had 11.04 when it should have been 12.04 (also 11.04 install of those pgms won't work properly until next version).


 Will this work on 64 bit also?


----------



## mariemorgan

anyone ever figure out how to fix the waiting for fast boot fast boot mode not found error that's been posted a few times by a few different people?

This is where mine gets stuck at. I've tried twice and it does it each time.

Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.


----------



## arky

mariemorgan said:


> I am having the same problem:
> 
> Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
> QDL mode not found
> Aborting.
> 
> Tried several different cables and am running 12.04 as my default OS (Xubuntu if that matters). I get absolutely no indication that anything is happening on the TouchPad (I have 2, one is working fine and charging with the aforementioned cables) when I hit Power+Home+VolUp or Power+Home+VolDown during any of the steps listed.


I am stuck at the same step. I get the feeling our TPs are more than "bricked", mine just does not respond to anything anymore.


----------



## mariemorgan

arky said:


> Are you sure you're using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit? The latest Ubuntu (12.10) does not contain the required tools, you have to use the "long term support" 12.04 LTS.[/background].


Yes I am using the correct version


----------



## abearhin

Hey Guys. I am one of those lucky folks who was able to rescue their Touchpad with the awesome TP Debrick v 004. Very excited about that. My question now is. does anyone know of a program or an app I can install to prevent this battery drainage again? I know CM 10 should help but if it is experimental I like waiting for a while till all the kinks are worked out because I am not that tech savvy. I would really appreciate any help you guys can give.


----------



## chancert413

I also posted about the fastboot problem, I tried with Ubuntu 12.04LTS + 12.10 and Linux Mint 12 on different machines with different cables and still got the same problem.

Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.


----------



## nevertells

abearhin said:


> Hey Guys. I am one of those lucky folks who was able to rescue their Touchpad with the awesome TP Debrick v 004. Very excited about that. My question now is. does anyone know of a program or an app I can install to prevent this battery drainage again? I know CM 10 should help but if it is experimental I like waiting for a while till all the kinks are worked out because I am not that tech savvy. I would really appreciate any help you guys can give.


J.C. Sullins included a patch in his latest rom dated 12162013 that shuts down the TouchPad at 3%. There are also two apps on the Play Store, AutomateIt and Llama that are user configurable for any percent you want. You can also set up rules to warn you verbally when your TouchPad reaches a predetermined level, like 20%. I have AutomateIt set up on my TP running CM9 and it works like a charm. I had trouble setting it up on my CM10 TP, so I tried and was able to setup Llama on that one. It is amazing the variety of rules one can set up using these apps.


----------



## Silurian

For those users that are getting a fastboot error message, you will need to install the Android fastboot utilities from a terminal prompt.

The steps are as follows:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot

I had the same fastboot issue and the above worked for me. FYI - I ran TPDebrick from Linux Mint 13 with the above steps added and it turned out fine.


----------



## abearhin

nevertells said:


> J.C. Sullins included a patch in his latest rom dated 12162013 that shuts down the TouchPad at 3%. There are also two apps on the Play Store, AutomateIt and Llama that are user configurable for any percent you want. You can also set up rules to warn you verbally when your TouchPad reaches a predetermined level, like 20%. I have AutomateIt set up on my TP running CM9 and it works like a charm. I had trouble setting it up on my CM10 TP, so I tried and was able to setup Llama on that one. It is amazing the variety of rules one can set up using these apps.


Awesome. Thanks so much


----------



## Remolten

EDIT:

Someone beat me to fastboot fix.


----------



## iowahawkeyefan

Thanks for the reply
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Using Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit usb[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Followed these steps[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sudo apt-get update[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot[/background]

Still getting the fastboot mode not found

Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.


----------



## chancert413

I went through the steps also

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sudo apt-get update[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot[/background]

Still getting same error
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.


----------



## mariemorgan

Same for me too.

Does it have to do with booting to USB Ubuntu?

Attaching my Typescript


----------



## ptigael

ptigael said:


> Hello
> 
> Unfortunately my try failed with "netchip mode not found" but it was on 12.10 amd64
> I'll give a try with the liveCD of 12.4


Tried everything possible but since that time my Touchpad isn't even recognized by lsusb.


----------



## dpanych

Anyone know what my problem is?

_gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
failed to extract core bootloaders
Aborted._


----------



## ph3d

dpanych said:


> Anyone know what my problem is?
> 
> _gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
> tar: Child returned status 1
> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
> 
> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
> tar: Child returned status 1
> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
> failed to extract core bootloaders
> Aborted._


Did you download the webosdoctor jar file?


----------



## dpanych

ph3d said:


> Did you download the webosdoctor jar file?


yes, do i keep it in the downloads or put it in tpdebrick folder?


----------



## bryantjopplin

Remolten said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Someone beat me to fastboot fix.


I never got to ask from like two months ago. Did you ever get yours fixed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Remolten

bryantjopplin said:


> I never got to ask from like two months ago. Did you ever get yours fixed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was the fourth question mark of deather to get fixed by jcsullins.


----------



## ptigael

dpanych said:


> yes, do i keep it in the downloads or put it in tpdebrick folder?


This message means that the file is corrupted... Please download again and leave it in the Downloads folder


----------



## dpanych

Here is the new error I get, can anyone help me?

_Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted._


----------



## ddog511

dpanych said:


> Here is the new error I get, can anyone help me?
> 
> _Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG:	Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted._


I am in the same boat as you, and as of right now, there is no fix for us.


----------



## tolookah

yeah, that openmulti fail boat is getting larger (but at least some of our dead TP friends are making it to shore)

the temptation to hit it with a heat gun is growing daily...


----------



## bryantjopplin

dpanych said:


> I am in the same boat as you, and as of right now, there is no fix for us.


The address there that is blank is weird

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

dpanych said:


> Here is the new error I get, can anyone help me?
> 
> _Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted._


 some people have had luck with a post on page 8.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## daveis

Spot On, thanks man restored my coffee mat

ps using XUBUNTU 12.10


----------



## malek

You saved many of my devices a lot of times and your work has always been far better than what one could expects...
Truly outstanding dev =)

btw for those having QDL mode not found, try another usb cable and TRIPLE CHECK you are really using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Power+Home+VolumeDown and not [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Power+Home+VolumeUp[/background]


----------



## shenxinaz

Hi JC 
I also met the fastboot problem
"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Waiting for fastboot mode...[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fastboot mode not found[/background]"

let me introduce my device
1) it is a prototype touchpad from HP
2) it pre-install a 2.2.1 Android
3) it doesn't has any recorvery ,when use roottools in it's Android to reboot to recovery mode, it may failed and reboot to fast boot mode

I try to flash it as a brick use your tPDebrick tools ,it seemed everything OK, at last ,it showed
" [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Waiting for fastboot mode...[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fastboot mode not found"[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]and the pad turn to "almost brick" now [/background]

I can still connect it and flash it again with TPDebrick , but still fastboot fail

How can I fix it ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## shenxinaz

addtion：
the lsusb command display :
ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc.Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)


----------



## tomween1

jcsullins said:


> If you can get to moboot, then you *should* *not* be attempting to run the tpdebrick process.


I can appreciate that jcsullins, however the only functions after moboot is the ability to shutdown and to enter TWRP. TWRP has nothing in it. There are no files showing in any folder


----------



## Gradular

tomween1 said:


> I can appreciate that jcsullins, however the only functions after moboot is the ability to shutdown and to enter TWRP. TWRP has nothing in it. There are no files showing in any folder


can you use acmeinstaller3 or acmeuninstaller?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jemack

I'm one of the people with the netchip mode not found issue. Followed OP perfectly. Any one have any ideas or input?


----------



## dpanych

I'm pretty sure I got 12.04. B can you send me the link to the one I should use? I'll try another one.



bryantjopplin said:


> Are you using Ubuntu 12.04. Had you restarted pc and tp after installing. Have you matched unzipped folder with the zipped one. Did you update any software
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> The address there that is blank is weird
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justtaint

Thank you for this fix, JC. Saved my Touchpad that I accidentally let the battery discharge too far and when I replaced it with a new one I got the dreaded question mark. Spent 3 hours trying to find a solution and 20 minutes to fix it using your tools and instructions. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mr_Cricket

thanks a lot to the developer! the new instructions worked in first try itself for me and my dead hp touchpad (32GB) is functioning as it once was. upon revival, everthing was as it was before it went dead. didn't have to reinstall OS and didn't have to use WebOSDoctor...just following those steps on Ubuntu lit up that white light on home button and after about 30 minutes of charging the touchpad came back alive from coma.

ps: google search lended me on this website. i didn't have rottzwiki account, but now after working touchpad i felt it was my moral duty to go through the process of account setup, find how to post and thank the person whose research fixed my touchpad. well done mate!


----------



## tomween1

Gradular said:


> can you use acmeinstaller3 or acmeuninstaller?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Do you mean in order to install moboot? At present I can enter to a cyanogenmod boot screen, if i try to power on the TP or using the three button combo gets me to moboot screen.


----------



## sousaj

malek said:


> You saved many of my devices a lot of times and your work has always been far better than what one could expects...
> Truly outstanding dev =)
> 
> btw for those having QDL mode not found, try another usb cable and TRIPLE CHECK you are really using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Power+Home+VolumeDown and not [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Power+Home+VolumeUp[/background]


No dice. I have tried several USB cables (one fresh out of the package), several USB ports, 12.04 32 and 64bit, Power+Home+VolumeDown, Power+Home+VolumeUp all without success of any kind. Any other options out there?


----------



## DiploMax

Thank you for this very informative thread. But I think I need some clarity.

I have no idea what this means:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb).[/background]


----------



## arsenic1234

stuck cd in drive, loaded ubuntu, ram perfect from instructions and was able to get back from the question mark of death
I LOVE YOU.
nuff said ~ thx


----------



## Gradular

DiploMax said:


> Thank you for this very informative thread. But I think I need some clarity.
> 
> I have no idea what this means:
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb).[/background]


Go to ubuntu.com and download that version. Then either burn a cd or use a program that makes the usb drive bootable.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## sylar

Gradular said:


> follow the instructions on the OP first. You hsve to hold the key combinations for 30+ seconds.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I've tried almost every key combinations I could find on the Internet but all that happens is the TP lights up, shows the dead battery symbol and shuts off. Even with different chargers, it is the same.


----------



## Gradular

sylar said:


> I've tried almost every key combinations I could find on the Internet but all that happens is the TP lights up, shows the dead battery symbol and shuts off. Even with different chargers, it is the same.


Unkess your using the hp barrel charger, it wont charge.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## DiploMax

Gradular said:


> Go to ubuntu.com and download that version. Then either burn a cd or use a program that makes the usb drive bootable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


can i get a link? i only see 12.04.1 is that the same?


----------



## darkspr1te

DiploMax said:


> can i get a link? i only see 12.04.1 is that the same?


any 12.04.x is fine. AFAIK.

sent from the Darkspr1te's lair


----------



## mariemorgan

Anyone else have any ideas on the cannot find fastboot? I'm losing hope


----------



## jwhood

Ok so i finally got a used pc with xp i installed unbunto 12.04 windows installer after i install it on there i try to run wubi but nothing happens,short story left off charger for 3 days and it was dead factory charger cable is screwed but barrel is still good had on factory barrel with different usb cord but no go 6 days charging still nothing even if i do the home+power+ vol down nothing happens so im trying to reset the a6 firmware but i cant seem to get unbunto too install on pc from usb anybody can help would be great?Edit: ok so i got unbunto to install i had to reset owner password and make a new password now i need to follow the steps havent got that far i will keep posting if i need some help,so after i installed unbunto on harddrive it asked me to reboot pc to finish so i did how the hell to you get unbunto to start up i dont see it any where????

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## techie_tk

did anyone use this to recover a HP touchpad with readonly access to ROM.
Its a mode in which, everytime you reboot you loose all the app / data etc you installed.
I suspect the device is booting from a backup copy and not saving new changes.

Yes I have tried Dr & it fails after 12%.
I bought it used, basically someone sold me a lemon.
I see gradular had asked the same question, no one confirmed/ denied.

thanks
TTK


----------



## arsenic1234

You can just put the disc in the drive and boot to it using the boot manager (f12) on my motherboard.
From it just run the OS you don't even need to install it to get this fix working.
I had the worst case with the A6 not allowing me to charge (the question mark of death), and was back up and running in about 10 minutes.
The person who gave me this will be soooo happy when I tell them its not dead anymore.
Now using automateit to make sure it shuts down at less than 5 percent so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## reconn2001

Hello... I am VERY happy to announce that I now have my Touchpad back after going through the steps (exactly) spelled out in jcsullins original post. Thank you jcsullins for all your work and effort... I will be donating. I had to create an account on rootzwiki so I could share the good news with everyone.

I've never worked with the Ubuntu distro before but I was able to go to Ubuntu's web site... found the 12.04.1 LTS (long term support) version, downloaded it, burnded it to a CD then booted my Toshiba notebook with it and was off and running. I went through the steps EXACTLY as jcsullins spelled out and voila! Once it said done, I plugged 'er into the HP charger and shortly thereafter I was able to FINALLY see life in the form of the low battery symbol. Within 30 minutes to an hour later it automatically booted into CM9 with all my original settings, etc.

...just a little background... I'd tried EVERY friggin' finger hold combination under the sun. I bought the tools and the LiPo charger, opened the TP, dissasembled, measured voltages, charged, re-assembled... finally got the battery with question mark of death. Bought a new battery, waited, installed... same thing... question mark of death.


----------



## Parkway233

iowahawkeyefan said:


> Anyone else have any ideas on the cannot find fastboot? I'm losing hope


I am having the same issue. Help us please. I can see fastboot when I type it next to [email protected]:~$ I get various opitons and commands and I am not sure what to do next. I seem to have both fastboot and adb under [email protected]:~$ but not sure how to proceed.

I get the same "fastboot not found" as others when I follow the instructions. It feels like I am so close, tbdebrick seems to be working and my touchpad reboots but then tpdebrick can't find the fastboot mode and it aborts.

Jcsullins or someone can you please help us?


----------



## mikestefoy

another successful lazarus !!
my touchpad 32GB went QofD last November.
today I took the plunge, and followed JC's instructions to the letter. it now is back alive !!

attached typescript file is the log.

I thought it found an error, but left it to complete.
maybe JC can check it for his purposes.

question, I have another 32GB still unboxed.
should I run this process to "fix" the A6 problem ?
View attachment typescript.txt


----------



## Gradular

shenxinaz said:


> I am having the same issue. Help us please. I can see fastboot when I type it next to [email protected]:~$ I get various opitons and commands and I am not sure what to do next. I seem to have both fastboot and adb under [email protected]:~$ but not sure how to proceed.
> 
> I get the same "fastboot not found" as others when I follow the instructions. It feels like I am so close, tbdebrick seems to be working and my touchpad reboots but then tpdebrick can't find the fastboot mode and it aborts.
> 
> Jcsullins or someone can you please help us?


If you see a dollar sign, you are not root access. I believe you need that for the commands to work correctly. Type "root" then enter then enter again if it asks for a password, unless you installed it and set a password, then use that.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Parkway233

jcsullins said:


> If you were using Ubuntu versions 11.04, 11.10 or 12.04 it would automatically install them for you.
> 
> So, you could boot an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (as mentioned in the OP).
> 
> Or, you could ask the google what you need to do for your OS to install them.
> 
> For the least amount of trouble, I suggest using an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd install.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, had 11.04 when it should have been 12.04 (also 11.04 install of those pgms won't work properly until next version).


As I mentioned in a previous post. I, along with others, seem to be doing fine until it gets to this stage 
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

The first part of my typescript shows that fastboot appears to get installed

Script started on Sat 09 Feb 2013 04:53:11 PM UTC
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ a[Ksudo ./tpdebrick ~[K[K 32
dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.thI6wkr7Ag --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 1DB29AFFF6C70907B57AA31F531EE72F4C9D234C
gpg: requesting key 4C9D234C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: key 4C9D234C: public key "Launchpad webupd8" imported
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg: imported: 1 (RSA: 1)

0% [Working]

Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120817.3) precise InRelease

but then it ends with the

Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted

My touchpad bootups into the endless recovery mode loop that I can't get out of. Stuck at 12% WebOSRecovery. I was
hoping tpdebrick-w004 would do the trick.

I have tried the various other ways on sites to "unbrick my touchpad" and with this other method I can't get rid of the
volume store even though it seems to act like it did at first (see below). I am stumped. Any ideas on how to "unbrick" this touchpad?

[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure 
Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while... 
Found volume group "store" using metadata type lvm2

[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure 
8 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active

[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgremove store 
Do you really want to remove volume group "store" containing 8 logical volumes? 
[y/n]: y 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "root"? [y/n]: y 
y Logical volume "root" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "var"? [y/n]: 
y Logical volume "var" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "update"? [y/n]: 
y Logical volume "update" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "log"? [y/n]: 
y Logical volume "log" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "mojodb"? [y/n]: 
Logical volume "mojodb" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "filecache"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "filecache" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "media"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "media" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "swap"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "swap" successfully removed 
Volume group "store" successfully removed

[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14 
A volume group called 'store' already exists.
And yet again, it found the "store" volume again... and all of it's partitions.

I'm not understanding how it's not committing my changes.

Any ideas....anyone....help....Thanks


----------



## Parkway233

Gradular said:


> If you see a dollar sign, you are not root access. I believe you need that for the commands to work correctly. Type "root" then enter then enter again if it asks for a password, unless you installed it and set a password, then use that.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


Thanks that helps some but what throws me is that the fastboot fails when running tpdebrick-v004 and I am not sure what to do next (see my post above). I was wondering if I manually enter the fastboot command at either the root or *[email protected]:~$* whether that might help...probably not. But even then I am not sure what command and options to enter.


----------



## Parkway233

And furthermore, I don't even really care about WebOS or what I had on my touchpad. If anyone knows a way to wipe it and install just Cyanogenmod 9 that would be a help.


----------



## DiploMax

Gradular said:


> Go to ubuntu.com and download that version. Then either burn a cd or use a program that makes the usb drive bootable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Can you please provide me a step by step for dumbies on how to make my USB bootable? I am ashamed I dont know this.


----------



## DiploMax

DiploMax said:


> Can you please provide me a step by step for dumbies on how to make my USB bootable? I am ashamed I dont know this.


I found this: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-USB-Bootable


----------



## DiploMax

DiploMax said:


> I found this: http://www.wikihow.c...-a-USB-Bootable


I got unbuntu mounted to my USB, and I tried changing the bios startup order, but it wont boot from the USB!


----------



## jwhood

DiploMax said:


> I got unbuntu mounted to my USB, and I tried changing the bios startup order, but it wont boot from the USB!


 im in the same sitution i can get it to boot on the usb but it errors out on the usb once i hit run on usb i get half way through and i get fail devbblk something and keeps saying spinning disk up and devbblk any help im going crazy or is there another way to get tpdebrick to work???

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Parkway233 said:


> Thanks that helps some but what throws me is that the fastboot fails when running tpdebrick-v004 and I am not sure what to do next (see my post above). I was wondering if I manually enter the fastboot command at either the root or *[email protected]:~$* whether that might help...probably not. But even then I am not sure what command and options to enter.


not the root folder, root access. The dollar sign will become a number symbol. Then retype the commands. And there is no safe way to take off webos. It will definitely brick it.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## bryantjopplin

Gradular said:


> not the root folder, root access. The dollar sign will become a number symbol. Then retype the commands. And there is no safe way to take off webos. It will definitely brick it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


The new Ubuntu doesn't have root enabled by default u have to use sudo cmd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

DiploMax said:


> im in the same sitution i can get it to boot on the usb but it errors out on the usb once i hit run on usb i get half way through and i get fail devbblk something and keeps saying spinning disk up and devbblk any help im going crazy or is there another way to get tpdebrick to work???
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Why not burn it to cd? No need to mess with the bios.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## bryantjopplin

jwhood said:


> did anyone use this to recover a HP touchpad with readonly access to ROM.
> Its a mode in which, everytime you reboot you loose all the app / data etc you installed.
> I suspect the device is booting from a backup copy and not saving new changes.
> 
> Yes I have tried Dr & it fails after 12%.
> I bought it used, basically someone sold me a lemon.
> I see gradular had asked the same question, no one confirmed/ denied.
> 
> thanks
> TTK


Try nocacom boot to jcsullins tp Toolbox uImage on his goo.im account

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

By the way when I have time you can pm me and if any want we can cross loop if you want and I can try to remotely fix it. Free of charge of course. I have done this with the galaxy nexus as well. It's a secure remote sharing program.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mariemorgan

Gradular said:


> not the root folder, root access. The dollar sign will become a number symbol. Then retype the commands. And there is no safe way to take off webos. It will definitely brick it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


Unfortunantly I dont get any different result as root or not root.. same error fastboot not found


----------



## coolclark

Thanks JC, just donated. Tool worked great. Touchpad was dead for 3 months. Just wanted to add some of my experience. I had to take the Touchpad apart to recharge the battery. In order to get a good reading off of the battery, you have to take a reading on the red/green wires first then you can read red/black. I didn't have an r/c charger so I took apart an old usb iphone cable using the red and black wires to charge. I connected directly to the battery using a U shaped wire to connect the two red terminals and an other to connect the two black terminals. This way both terminals of the battery charged at the same time. I will say the iphone charge got warm during the charge process. I charged for about 20-30 minutes at a time and then I would stop for 10-15 minutes. It took about 3 hours to get a full charge. Once I put everything back together, I got the QoD. That's where I followed JC's steps to the letter (including charging at the end). Worked great. CM7 was still installed and working! I know I need to upgrade. Just kept putting it off. Thanks again JC!


----------



## jwhood

bryantjopplin said:


> Yes download easeus partition manager for Windows and make a 15gb partition and download the Ubuntu easy installer it is about 6-10mb and tell it to install on the newly create partition. It will then download the files and setup windows boot manager so that you can select Ubuntu on startup
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Try nocacom boot to jcsullins tp Toolbox uImage on his goo.im account
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> By the way when I have time you can pm me and if any want we can cross loop if you want and I can try to remotely fix it. Free of charge of course. I have done this with the galaxy nexus as well. It's a secure remote sharing program.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


would you have a link for the installer for unbuntu easy installer there are a few dont know which one to dl please bare with me im still learning!!!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## bryantjopplin

jwhood said:


> would you have a link for the installer for unbuntu easy installer there are a few dont know which one to dl please bare with me im still learning!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Let me find it I will report in a short time. In the theater

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwhood

bryantjopplin said:


> Let me find it I will report in a short time. In the theater
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


thanks bro im going crazy with this tp going dead i just made a partition so i hope it will work this way!!!









Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> thanks bro im going crazy with this tp going dead i just made a partition so i hope it will work this way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


i did that grad i tryed 12.04 lts and 12.10 desktop and it gets half way through booting/installing and starts saying spining disk and then the dev blocks error,now i screwed it up and had to do a recovery because i pointed the pendrive installer to my newly partitioned L drive and when i rebooted it was stuck at the blinking underscore im lost on this i wish there was an easier way to do this so i can have my tp back i went out and bought this pc frm a buddy for $50 i dont know what im doing wrong,i did that grad i tryed 12.04 lts and 12.10 desktop and it gets half way through booting/installing and starts saying spining disk and then the dev blocks error,now i screwed it up and had to do a recovery because i pointed the pendrive installer to my newly partitioned L drive and when i rebooted it was stuck at the blinking underscore im lost on this i wish there was an easier way to do this so i can have my tp back i went out and bought this pc frm a buddy for $50 i dont know what im doing wrong other ppl are saying on here there up and running again in 20mins ive been working on it since lastnight with no luck


----------



## bryantjopplin

http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer?distro=wubi&release=&bits=
Ok this is the easiest way I find. Choose the 12.04lts on the right. It's a step by step process easy as pie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



jwhood said:


> thanks bro im going crazy with this tp going dead i just made a partition so i hope it will work this way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


If you need help ill be in irc ##tpdebrick

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin

Edit :side note too. Oracle virtualbox theoretically should work the same. Just have to tell the virtual machine that you are sending the usb over to the guest is (Ubuntu)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwhood

bryantjopplin said:


> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer?distro=wubi&release=&bits=
> Ok this is the easiest way I find. Choose the 12.04lts on the right. It's a step by step process easy as pie.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> Thanks im in the middle of pc recovery ill let you know thanks alot bro!!!
> 
> If you need help ill be in irc ##tpdebrick
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Ok im still running recovery disk had to go to buddys house i bought pc frm to get them,thank god i he still jad them!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## bryantjopplin

jwhood said:


> Ok im still running recovery disk had to go to buddys house i bought pc frm to get them,thank god i he still jad them!!!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Let me know if it works or you need help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DiploMax

Hey everyone, I am finally in UNBUNTU, I was running the scripts in the terminal, now i am stucj on "Requesting SoftwareVersion..."

Should i just try again?


----------



## DiploMax

DiploMax said:


> Hey everyone, I am finally in UNBUNTU, I was running the scripts in the terminal, now i am stucj on "Requesting SoftwareVersion..."
> 
> Should i just try again?


OK, I did some research and with the help of cdzo72 I reran all the commands and waiting for the terminal to ask me to plug in the touchpad!

I did it and I finally got the "ALL DONE".

The light is now blinking for the first time in a week and its on the barel charger getting some JUICE!

So excited, will report back with a final verdict.


----------



## DiploMax

This is exactly what I did:


Download and Install the 12/04 release of UBUNTU Windows Installer:
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
Follow the prompts to install it and then reboot your pc.
Choose Ubuntu, not Windows on boot up.
 
Once Ubuntu is up, click the WiFi Icon on the top, and get connected to your network.
 
Click Firefox icon on left of screen
 
Download the webOS 3.0.5 doctor from the URL: http://downloads.hel...05hstnhwifi.jar
 
Select "Save File"
 
Click OK
 
Download tpdebrick-v004 from the URL: http://goo.im/devs/j...ebrick-v004.zip
 
Select "Save File"
 
Click OK
 
Wait for downloads to complete
 
Click "Dash Home" (icon in top left corner of screen)
 
Type in "Terminal"
 
Click on the "Terminal" icon
 
Click in the "Terminal" window
 
type "cd Downloads"
 
type "unzip tpdebrick-v004"
 
type "cd tpdebrick-v004"
 
type "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
 
type "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)
 
The terminal should ask you to connect your Touchpad, and hold the Power, Volume Down and Home button.
 
The terminal should then tell you to release the buttons.
 
Wait, then it should tell you "ALL DONE"
 
It should tell you to connect your TouchPad to the AC Adapter, remember to use your stock charger! the light at the bottom should be blinking.
 
once you get All Done, type "exit" , unplug your touchpad, connect to charger.
 
Click icon in far right corner of screen
 
Select "shutdown"
 
Select "shutdown" or "reboot" so you can get back into windows.
 
Again, Make sure your Touchpad is connected to the stock HP AC charger and allow to charge for several hours.


----------



## jwhood

Ok i installed the wubi and all went fine rebooted my pc like it said and it booted straight back into xp im going crazy with this @ bryan i need your help bro where ya at!!when i reboot i dont get the boot screen selection menu it goes right to xp

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## yueker227

mariemorgan said:


> Unfortunantly I dont get any different result as root or not root.. same error fastboot not found


i got a same error
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.


----------



## shenxinaz

How to fix FastBoot Failed  －－－>

When system show "waiting for fastboot", press power+Home, maybe 5~10 sec, it will automatic go on 
Then I stuck at Checking A6 firmware, about 5min, I ctrl+C and run ./tpdebrick 32 again , it finished and show all done

Now , it show battery is 3.1v , I will let it charge over 10 hours and try again .


----------



## jwhood

Here is what im getting after i run unbuntu from bootmanager

Sent from my myTouch 4g






using RootzWiki


----------



## shenxinaz

shenxinaz said:


> How to fix FastBoot Failed  －－－>
> 
> When system show "waiting for fastboot", press power+Home, maybe 5~10 sec, it will automatic go on
> Then I stuck at Checking A6 firmware, about 5min, I ctrl+C and run ./tpdebrick 32 again , it finished and show all done
> 
> Now , it show battery is 3.1v , I will let it charge over 10 hours and try again .


After 2 hours charging it automatic start and screen like this :







just stuck here , reboot still like this


----------



## shenxinaz

tpdebrick it again! and now the screen above showes : battery level 6% ,just waiting for it over 25% then I can recovery it with HP doctor


----------



## sstar

tomween1 said:


> Do you mean in order to install moboot? At present I can enter to a cyanogenmod boot screen, if i try to power on the TP or using the three button combo gets me to moboot screen.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
When turned off ,If you just hold the power and volume+ does that take you to webOS recovery (Big USB symbol) if so try ACMEUninstall should that work it should just boot into webOS. Then you could do a fresh instal.


----------



## bryantjopplin

jwhood said:


> Here is what im getting after i run unbuntu from bootmanager
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g
> View attachment 36783
> using RootzWiki


Are you doing 32 bit or 64 bit. It seems it is missing something. You have a laptop you can put it on?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin

jwhood said:


> Here is what im getting after i run unbuntu from bootmanager
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g
> View attachment 36783
> using RootzWiki


I think the sdb is the partition it is installed in. How old is that computer?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwhood

Atleast 10 yrs old,and it was on usb stick it was doing the same thing and no on the lap top!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## bryantjopplin

jwhood said:


> Atleast 10 yrs old,and it was on usb stick it was doing the same thing and no on the lap top!!!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Were you using 32bit?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwhood

Yes i borrowed a newer laptop from my nephew and gonna try it when i get done eating ill keep you posted,and yes it is 32 bit!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## bryantjopplin

jwhood said:


> Yes i borrowed a newer laptop from my nephew and gonna try it when i get done eating ill keep you posted,and yes it is 32 bit!!!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


I flash Linux all the time on a pc I bought in 2005 I'm not sure what wrong. Maybe it can't find the drivers? I'm not sure but have you checked the hard drive for errors? I use hard disk Sentinel its great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwhood

Ok im home im installing unbuntu installer on laptop will let you know what happens and yeah i think it needs to be fixed does that sentinal program fix the issues on the hardrive,im going usb route he has to much stuff on hard drive

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## DiploMax

jwhood said:


> Ok im home im installing unbuntu installer on laptop will let you know what happens and yeah i think it needs to be fixed does that sentinal program fix the issues on the hardrive,im going usb route he has to much stuff on hard drive
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


hey man, if you want, I can help you out. I had so many problems and i finally fixed my TP.

If you want, you can send me a private message, I can, if you want, remote access your laptop and do everything for you, while we chat, if thats cool with you.


----------



## jwhood

Crossing my fingers the tp is now blinking should i turn it on yet or let it charge and will all my settings be the same or will i have to webdr it man thanks for the help and jcsullins u are the freakin shizznit for making this work,we not worthy,we not worthy and bryant and grad thanks for your links help and pointers i hope when i turn it on that it boots to moboot and my factory usb cord is shot but the barrel is fine can i use a nexus tablet usb cord will it still charge the touchpad and thanks again for all the help!!!!!  EDIT:all is fine all my settings are there thanks again for everything and too all those who helped if i shut down from moboot will the tp still charge???

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## bryantjopplin

jwhood said:


> Crossing my fingers the tp is now blinking should i turn it on yet or let it charge and will all my settings be the same or will i have to webdr it man thanks for the help and jcsullins u are the freakin shizznit for making this work,we not worthy,we not worthy and bryant and grad thanks for your links help and pointers i hope when i turn it on that it boots to moboot and my factory usb cord is shot but the barrel is fine can i use a nexus tablet usb cord will it still charge the touchpad and thanks again for all the help!!!!!  EDIT:all is fine all my settings are there thanks again for everything and too all those who helped if i shut down from moboot will the tp still charge???
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Yeah I would reboot to moboot then shutdown from moboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin

jwhood said:


> Ok im home im installing unbuntu installer on laptop will let you know what happens and yeah i think it needs to be fixed does that sentinal program fix the issues on the hardrive,im going usb route he has to much stuff on hard drive
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


On more thing. On the borrowed laptop if you want to delete Ubuntu it will show up in the uninstall programs in control panel and to make sure delete the partition then use easybcd to flash back the original bootloader for Windows. The bcd is just in case so you can reboot back to windows. Sometimes these un install goes awry.

Edit : then use the partition manager to extend windows back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwhood

I added it to usb stick so all is good the tp booted up fine and went to moboot hit shut down and letting it charge now thanks again bryan for all your pointers and help i was going crazy !!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## bryantjopplin

jwhood said:


> I added it to usb stick so all is good the tp booted up fine and went to moboot hit shut down and letting it charge now thanks again bryan for all your pointers and help i was going crazy !!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Must have been that old computer. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Parkway233

Thanks for the help, but unfortunately I am still getting the fail at fastboot and program aborts. Sigh.


----------



## shenxinaz

Parkway233 said:


> Thanks for the help, but unfortunately I am still getting the fail at fastboot and program aborts. Sigh.


see my reply at page 19


----------



## sms5690

After replacing the battery with a new one and going through the steps in the first post my touchpad is alive and well. I had to wipe my cm install after having wifi problems (Was getting dl speed of .05mb and upload speed of 10mb). Other than that, which gave me a reason to put cm10 on, its working fine. Easy Peasy.

and to Jc, thanks brah. I am now the couch potato I used to be.


----------



## jwhood

bryantjopplin said:


> Must have been that old computer. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 i know and its running windows xp home im gonna run sentinal and see if it fixes the hd issue,i just cant believe that it completly died after being off charger for a 1 1/2 days,i guess its hp fault to build that a6 firmware into the software to cut the circuit to the battery so you had to pay god knows how much $$ to them so they could fix it!!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## DetroitAndroid

Please help. 

I've got a Touchpad 16 gig that I think I may have corrupted memory. WebOS runs fine as well as WebOS Doctor. But, I can't get AcmeInstaller to run. Note I have gotten CM9 installed before with Moboot and Clockwork. But after upgrading to a CM nightly with working mic/cam and letting the battery run out Clockwork would not start. It gave me error 2. Since I couldn't get to the USB drive via clockwork and I couldn't get WebOS to boot I ran WebOS Doctor but I did not run AcmeUninstaller... Not sure if that was the issue.

Anyway now everytime I try running AcmeInstaller 3  it goes to a point where it says "Reclaiming unconnected clusters." and it will mention a few lines about setting timers and alarms then eventually end on "stop printing"...

WebOS will boot though. Any ideas? I appreciate any help. Thanks.

Also note when I take a pic with the camera in WebOS I don't actually see the pictures anywhere... It did say "Disk is full" at one point. But wasn't...


----------



## Remolten

DetroitAndroid said:


> Please help.
> 
> I've got a Touchpad 16 gig that I think I may have corrupted memory. WebOS runs fine as well as WebOS Doctor. But, I can't get AcmeInstaller to run. Note I have gotten CM9 installed before with Moboot and Clockwork. But after upgrading to a CM nightly with working mic/cam and letting the battery run out Clockwork would not start. It gave me error 2. Since I couldn't get to the USB drive via clockwork and I couldn't get WebOS to boot I ran WebOS Doctor but I did not run AcmeUninstaller... Not sure if that was the issue.
> 
> Anyway now everytime I try running AcmeInstaller 3  it goes to a point where it says "Reclaiming unconnected clusters." and it will mention a few lines about setting timers and alarms then eventually end on "stop printing"...
> 
> WebOS will boot though. Any ideas? I appreciate any help. Thanks.
> 
> Also note when I take a pic with the camera in WebOS I don't actually see the pictures anywhere... It did say "Disk is full" at one point. But wasn't...


I will venture a guess that your one or more of your partitions are corrupted and one is probably the media one. Try following these instructions and see if your problem gets fixed.

Factory Condition Restoration


----------



## planteca

Anything new for those who have openMulti problem?

The errors messages come from qdload.pl so ....

Thinks


----------



## Kjetil

planteca said:


> Anything new for those who have openMulti problem?
> 
> The errors messages come from qdload.pl so ....
> 
> Thinks


I'd also like to know this, hope it's not the end of the road for us


----------



## onefreshdude

Hi, I followed the directions and did everything right, but when my touchpad was fully charged, it automatically booted to Cyanogenmod and got stuck there. I tried to run web os and then it got stuck on the hp logo. I can get into recovery mode, but when I try to run webos doctor it gets stuck at 8% or at 12%. I tried following this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244 but it doesn't work. One time running the last command [background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media worked and i tried to run the doctor again but it still didnt work. Now when i try that command it says /dev/store/media no such file or directory. Can somebody help me please? Thank you.[/background]


----------



## DetroitAndroid

Remolten said:


> I will venture a guess that your one or more of your partitions are corrupted and one is probably the media one. Try following these instructions and see if your problem gets fixed.
> 
> Factory Condition Restoration


YOU ARE THE MAN!

Sorry for yelling but you are. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction I really appreciate it. You are a very nice person.  May you have good luck the rest of your life.

It worked!!!


----------



## ddog511

Kjetil said:


> I'd also like to know this, hope it's not the end of the road for us


Currently, no, there has not been any progress for those of us who have this issue


----------



## ztas

My touchpad died weekend, followd the steps on the first post, its back alive. 
Thanks JC for the wonderful tool.


----------



## Parkway233

shenxinaz said:


> Hi, I followed the directions and did everything right, but when my touchpad was fully charged, it automatically booted to Cyanogenmod and got stuck there. I tried to run web os and then it got stuck on the hp logo. I can get into recovery mode, but when I try to run webos doctor it gets stuck at 8% or at 12%. I tried following this guide http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244 but it doesn't work. One time running the last command [background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media worked and i tried to run the doctor again but it still didnt work. Now when i try that command it says /dev/store/media no such file or directory. Can somebody help me please? Thank you.[/background]


i also have a similar problem with the attempts to delete and recreate the dev/store/media. It seems to delete the store, but when I try to recreate it, store is still there. If you ever come up with a solution to this 12% stuck problem where http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20989526&postcount=1 the Factory restoration and other methods just don't seem to work. Please post. Thanks.


----------



## gsausalito

Hi:


onefreshdude said:


> Hi, I followed the directions and did everything right, but when my touchpad was fully charged, it automatically booted to Cyanogenmod and got stuck there. I tried to run web os and then it got stuck on the hp logo. I can get into recovery mode, but when I try to run webos doctor it gets stuck at 8% or at 12%. I tried following this guide http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244 but it doesn't work. One time running the last command [background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media worked and i tried to run the doctor again but it still didnt work. Now when i try that command it says /dev/store/media no such file or directory. Can somebody help me please? Thank you.[/background]


I had the same problem,i tried everything i've read with no succesful results.
Only the TP man ( Jcsullins ) won when everything failed.
Talk to him via irc and you'll revive your TP.

Regards from Spain.


----------



## mytouchpad32

shenxinaz said:


> After 2 hours charging it automatic start and screen like this :
> View attachment 36785
> 
> just stuck here , reboot still like this


The same error, but i reran tpdebrick-v004 again and my touchpad the same. pl help me


----------



## shenxinaz

mytouchpad32 said:


> The same error, but i reran tpdebrick-v004 again and my touchpad the same. pl help me


Charge it， and U can connect to your TP with novaterm


----------



## slaecker

A co-worker told me that after installing CM10 on his touchpad the battery completely drained over night and now he can't turn it on again. Even the many hints about certain key combinations haven't done anything so he asked me if I can handle this.

After some investigation I stumbled upon this thread and after all other solutions around the web failed I followed the OP instructions and 
TPDebrick v004 did what it promised to do. Before leaving the office the big battery icon with the red bar was shown on the screen and I hope to find it fully charged and working tomorrow morning thanks to you, jcsullins.

Just wanted to tell a short success story.
Many thanks, I will encourage my colleague to donate to you!


----------



## mytouchpad32

shenxinaz said:


> Charge it， and U can connect to your TP with novaterm


I chager is full and I connected my TP with novaterm but nothing happen. I reran tpdebrick-v004 and myTP is 4.0volt and 90% battery


----------



## skullivan

Those of you who opened your TP to replace or charge the battery, is there a guide you can recommend? I've read conflicting things about how easy it is to open. I don't have a problem getting my hands dirty but I like to go in knowing as much as I can.

I'm thinking if I can get a charge into my battery I might be able to join the ranks of QOD'ers and get tpdebrick to do it's thing.


----------



## bikehike

nevertells said:


> J.C. Sullins included a patch in his latest rom dated 12162013 that shuts down the TouchPad at 3%. There are also two apps on the Play Store, AutomateIt and Llama that are user configurable for any percent you want. You can also set up rules to warn you verbally when your TouchPad reaches a predetermined level, like 20%. I have AutomateIt set up on my TP running CM9 and it works like a charm. I had trouble setting it up on my CM10 TP, so I tried and was able to setup Llama on that one. It is amazing the variety of rules one can set up using these apps.


I'm pretty sure that shutting down *is* what causes the problem. My latest bricking (today) occurred when I unplugged the charger. The battery was at 100% but there must've been an ill-configured power app or similar that decided that without a charger that it should shut down. A message appeared for about 5s and then it goes black. The first time I got bricked (2 months ago), I did a shutdown on purpose via the power button. So if you ask me and a few others on this forum, always keep it turned on and charged. Until today I could always unplug it for a few days; just had to make sure I replugged in before battery got run down. A restart seems to always work for me fine but shutdown is big no-no. This is running CM9. Ugh. And I'm one of the group who gets the cookie error (now known as "open multi failed" error.) [email protected]#$%^&*( touchpad


----------



## bikehike

ddog511 said:


> Currently, no, there has not been any progress for those of us who have this issue


I'm in the same situation. I was in this situation back in December. At that time it was called the cookie problem (albeit, there were multiple ways of getting a "cookie" error but if you did all the steps right then it was actually the "open multi failed" problem). Back in December/January I tried different versions of Windows, running debuggers, etc. Nothing worked. And then all of a sudden I happened to notice that the HOME button was blinking left to right. I left it attached to the PC a little longer. And then did a real quick swap from the PC to the barrel charger and the blinking continued. The next morning I found that it had auto-booted into CM9 and was running fine. Unfortunately, I don't know what the heck the magic was. One thought was that the battery finally got discharged way way low and somehow the auto-charging circuitry then realized it needed to be on. 
So, today I tried the new Ubuntu based revival process. I like it better but it fails at the same place as the windows based procedure. Tried many variations like unplugging before running it. Multiple times. No love. But I have optimism that someday it may come back to life.


----------



## nevertells

bikehike said:


> I'm pretty sure that shutting down *is* what causes the problem. My latest bricking (today) occurred when I unplugged the charger. The battery was at 100% but there must've been an ill-configured power app or similar that decided that without a charger that it should shut down. A message appeared for about 5s and then it goes black. The first time I got bricked (2 months ago), I did a shutdown on purpose via the power button. So if you ask me and a few others on this forum, always keep it turned on and charged. Until today I could always unplug it for a few days; just had to make sure I replugged in before battery got run down. A restart seems to always work for me fine but shutdown is big no-no. This is running CM9. Ugh. And I'm one of the group who gets the cookie error (now known as "open multi failed" error.) [email protected]#$%^&*( touchpad


I believe you are applying a warning to everyone that really only applies to a small percentage of the total TouchPads out there. I have been turning off, shutting down and unplugging my two TouchPads for a year and a half and have never experienced a bricking. I know over a dozen folks personally who own one or more TouchPads and know of only one who ended up with a bricked tablet. From the posts I have read since this issue came to light, the majority seem to have been caused by folks letting their tablet drain down to zero one time too many. I would also suspect that your particular issue, the cookie error, puts you into an even smaller grouping of TouchPad owners.


----------



## lifeisfun

bikehike said:


> I believe you are applying a warning to everyone that really only applies to a small percentage of the total TouchPads out there. I have been turning off, shutting down and unplugging my two TouchPads for a year and a half and have never experienced a bricking. I know over a dozen folks personally who own one or more TouchPads and know of only one who ended up with a bricked tablet. From the posts I have read since this issue came to light, the majority seem to have been caused by folks letting their tablet drain down to zero one time too many. I would also suspect that your particular issue, the cookie error, puts you into an even smaller grouping of TouchPad owners.


Was you device actually bricked before? This applies to people who experianced problems to power on.
I actually appealed to people in the first post to test this theory but there were no takers  and I don't blame them.


----------



## duc916

Hi bit of a newbie but heyho,
have a TP that looks dead... bricked and have tried most suggestions, blackberry trickle all manner of key depressions etc
prior to trying debrick 4,
So got and installed a new battery
got the "?" screen so looked an A6 issue or just needed a good kicking

Loaded ubuntu up and relative tools,(which was a bit of a challenge )
kicked off tpdebrick-v004 and have recovered the pad to a point

I have now a TP that shows the "HP" symbol but goes no further, and left it charging ... not sure if it actually is?
I cannot;
get it into a interactive usb mode or see it from a windows point of view to enact webos doctor

but
I can see the pad in its different modes via the lsusb cmd

OK update; wohooo live pad now!
Reset several times- as getting a HP symbol I did a full reset, held down vol up for usb mode, redid a tpdebrick4
Left it overnight and in the morning I had a screen :-D
The pad would recover to a point but be somewhat flaky, and crash if I tried to open or delete apps and would take another day to recover!!
and the read/write IO was abysmal ( I think the SD index was kak'd)
So, I cut the music and picture file to save, then ran a reset to factory within the OS functions,
The pad rebooted and after around 15 mins I got a pulse! I then got webos up and reenabled all looked good, and then was able to load CM10
This pad I feel had several errors, A6 corrupt plus corrupt SD ... but at least it seems to all good now - many thanks to all on the HP forum... good reading and provides some direction :-D


----------



## lifeisfun

lifeisfun said:


> I wouldn't dare to shut it down as well, since many times it ends in "dead" device for some time before it decides to work again.
> Restart is always working but shutdown is lottery.
> 
> Was you device actually bricked before? This applies to people who experianced problems to power on.
> I actually appealed to people in the first post to test this theory but there were no takers  and I don't blame them.


I did dare myself today to try to turn it off and I succeeded to "brick" on the first try


----------



## Gradular

lifeisfun said:


> I did dare myself today to try to turn it off and I succeeded to "brick" on the first try


 That sounds like a hardware issue with the battery or voltage regulator, since it keeps on coming up and then starts working.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## lifeisfun

Gradular said:


> That sounds like a hardware issue with the battery or voltage regulator, since it keeps on coming up and then starts working.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I do have replacement battery but I doubt that this is the problem, since battery monitoring utility shows ( after it will boot again ) that the battery is discharged at the same speed as if it was powered on the whole time when playing dead.
I did try the debrick procedure with this result that it got stuck on Requesting Softwareversion for 10 min.

UPDATE:
and just now 30 minutes later it booted like nothing happened  - it still sucks tho ...


----------



## bikehike

lifeisfun said:


> I do have replacement battery but I doubt that this is the problem, since battery monitoring utility shows ( after it will boot again ) that the battery is discharged at the same speed as if it was powered on the whole time when playing dead.


After my tp unbricked itself I thought the battery monitor was showing me that it was steadily draining during the bricked period (2-3 weeks). However, I then realized that the battery app was interpolating points to cover the bricked period, resulting in the steady drain graph. There is a view in the battery app where you can see the actual discrete battery measurements and in my case there were no measurements for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## nevertells

lifeisfun said:


> Was you device actually bricked before? This applies to people who experianced problems to power on.
> I actually appealed to people in the first post to test this theory but there were no takers  and I don't blame them.


A friend of mine had his stop charging and it refused to come back to life no matter what was tried. Unfortunately, this happened before J.C. Sullins started the debricking thread. And what you are saying reinforces exactly what I said to "bikehike", the folks that are having this problem are a small community of Touchpad users who have the unfortunate lot in life that their tablet behaves badly. This does not apply to the majority of TouchPad owners.


----------



## lifeisfun

nevertells said:


> A friend of mine had his stop charging and it refused to come back to life no matter what was tried. Unfortunately, this happened before J.C. Sullins started the debricking thread. And what you are saying reinforces exactly what I said to "bikehike", the folks that are having this problem are a small community of Touchpad users who have the unfortunate lot in life that their tablet behaves badly. This does not apply to the majority of TouchPad owners.


10 reboots no problem, 2nd power off and it wouldn't boot again, took me about 45min to replace the battery, wouldn't boot so it's on charger now.


----------



## lifeisfun

lifeisfun said:


> 10 reboots no problem, 2nd power off and it wouldn't boot again, took me about 45min to replace the battery, wouldn't boot so it's on charger now.


And once again it booted fine this morning, not in the mood to shut it down to test if it cured the problem








Is there explanation what causes if debrick stops at this point ?

................
Setting up android-tools-fastboot (4.1.1+git20120801-1ubuntu2+2~webupd8~precise3) ...
checking doc files ...
extracting doc files ...
Requesting SoftwareVersion...


----------



## lifeisfun

I had some free time so after the new battery finished charging, I have installed CM10 ( working great with the 4.2 modified gaaps)
however still can't turn TP off as it will not boot again... so battery is not the problem neither.


----------



## stewcarn

Any update for those of us who get "fastboot mode not found" when trying to run the TPDebrick process?


----------



## Stan R

After loading Ubuntu from the DVD drive and running tpdebrick-v004 and holding all of the buttons down in the tpdebrick-v004 proceedure I am getting the following:

"QDL Mode not Found"
"Aborting"

I ran this on a laptop and on a desktop with the same results. The touchpad shows no sign of life. I have tried charging with the HP barrel charger. The charger barrel and cable are 100% functional.
Do I need to do anything else to revive the touchpad or do I need to replace the battery?
Any help would be most welcome and appreciated.

I noticed another poster (page 10 I think) had the same problem but I did not see any response or resolution.
Thank you in advance for any advice and help.


----------



## shenxinaz

mytouchpad32 said:


> I chager is full and I connected my TP with novaterm but nothing happen. I reran tpdebrick-v004 and myTP is 4.0volt and 90% battery


what kind of tp you have? a normal one or a prototype?


----------



## Stan R

Regular one. 32 gig


----------



## mytouchpad32

I chager my touchpad full. and reran tpdebrick-v004. but just stuck here , reboot still like this. (copy image)










how do I do????


----------



## mytouchpad32

shenxinaz said:


> what kind of tp you have? a normal one or a prototype?


my hptouchpad is brick when up rom. And drain batery. I ran tpdebrick-v004 but my touchpad display








How do I do???


----------



## stack8080

shenxinaz said:


> what kind of tp you have? a normal one or a prototype?


How do you differentiate the prototypes from the normal one?


----------



## lifeisfun

lifeisfun said:


> And once again it booted fine this morning, not in the mood to shut it down to test if it cured the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there explanation what causes if debrick stops at this point ?
> 
> ................
> Setting up android-tools-fastboot (4.1.1+git20120801-1ubuntu2+2~webupd8~precise3) ...
> checking doc files ...
> extracting doc files ...
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...


Bump


----------



## Stan R

Stan R said:


> After loading Ubuntu from the DVD drive and running tpdebrick-v004 and holding all of the buttons down in the tpdebrick-v004 proceedure I am getting the following:
> 
> "QDL Mode not Found"
> "Aborting"
> 
> I ran this on a laptop and on a desktop with the same results. The touchpad shows no sign of life. I have tried charging with the HP barrel charger. The charger barrel and cable are 100% functional.
> Do I need to do anything else to revive the touchpad or do I need to replace the battery?
> Any help would be most welcome and appreciated.
> 
> I noticed another poster (page 19 I think) had the same problem but I did not see any response or resolution.
> Thank you in advance for any advice and help.


Anyone???


----------



## DaveO

jcsullins: retrying and hopefully I have the correct thread at this time.

I am having to join the fray it seems. I have a 16gb Touchpad that is dead, totally. It was just about fully charged when I placed it on the Touchstone last night. (It's in a regular touchpad case) A couple of times it has discharged overnight and I attribute that to not having placed it properly on the Touchstone. When that happened, the reported button holds and pushes have worked. Now, nothing works.

I have also tried the original charger via the USB port (have 2 of them) and other 5v chargers with no luck. All has been tryed after removing the HP Touchpad case I had on it.

Totally dead. I'm not computer litterite to any degree and I'm too old to learn  Is there any hope for this touchpad? Running CM9 which I paid to have installed and it has been running great for some time.

Any suggestions? I'd hate to send it to someone with my p/words on it.

Thanks for any help you can offer and also for the many posts and assistance you have provided to others.

Dave


----------



## tolookah

Have you tried the de-brick process on the first page? that seems to fix most? of the touchpads. (mine not included, but many have had success)


----------



## Dirumil

Hello everyone,

I tried to debrick my Touchpad 32 Go but I failed so far.

Here is the typescript I got:



> Script started on Sun 17 Feb 2013 02:01:55 AM UTC
> ]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> checking doc files ...
> extracting doc files ...
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...
> Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
> Requesting Params...
> Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
> Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
> 
> 
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG:	Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> ]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
> exit
> 
> Script done on Sun 17 Feb 2013 02:04:39 AM UTC


Did anyone got the same issue?


----------



## ddog511

Dirumil said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I tried to debrick my Touchpad 32 Go but I failed so far.
> 
> Here is the typescript I got:
> 
> Did anyone got the same issue?


Yes, if you read through the pages, there are several of us that have this issue and as of yet there has been no real solution. One person had success using a completely different computer, but for the rest of us, we are sitting and hoping.

@JCSullins, is there any way to get a less generic message that you know of? Some way to turn on verbose mode for the command that is running at the time of this error?


----------



## Gradular

ddog511 said:


> Yes, if you read through the pages, there are several of us that have this issue and as of yet there has been no real solution. One person had success using a completely different computer, but for the rest of us, we are sitting and hoping.
> 
> @JCSullins, is there any way to get a less generic message that you know of? Some way to turn on verbose mode for the command that is running at the time of this error?


 he has already said that is all the open multi command spits out.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dirumil

ddog511 said:


> Yes, if you read through the pages, there are several of us that have this issue and as of yet there has been no real solution. One person had success using a completely different computer, but for the rest of us, we are sitting and hoping.


Thank you for your reply!

I'm reading the entire topic at the moment. I will try to bypass this issue by using another computer. Hopefully I will let you know if something good happens.


----------



## MrErr

Hi Everyone, i have tried the instructions on the first page and here is my output.

[[email protected] tpdebrick-v004]# ./tpdebrick 32
checking doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
Release buttons now
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.
Failed to get response.
uploadFile failed.
load of emmcbld.bin failed
Aborting.

Does anyone what is wrong?


----------



## onefreshdude

hey guys webos doctor is still getting stuck at 12% for me. I found one guide that said to run the command "*dosfsck -r /dev/mapper/store-media*" but when i run it, it says *no such file or directory*. Anybody know a solution?


----------



## Gradular

onefreshdude said:


> hey guys webos doctor is still getting stuck at 12% for me. I found one guide that said to run the command "*dosfsck -r /dev/mapper/store-media*" but when i run it, it says *no such file or directory*. Anybody know a solution?


You wanna use:
dosfsck -a /dev/store/media.

-r is dangerous to use unless you know what your doing to the file system when given options

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Johnny-Kun

> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> QDL second stage mode not found
> Aborting


I get this error when I do "sudo ./tpdebrick 16", does anyone know what I did wrong or is my Touchpad dead?

Thanks


----------



## Gradular

Johnny-Kun said:


> I get this error when I do "sudo ./tpdebrick 16", does anyone know what I did wrong or is my Touchpad dead?
> 
> Thanks


Are you holding power home and vol down for 30 seconds?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Johnny-Kun

Gradular said:


> Are you holding power home and vol down for 30 seconds?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Yes, I am holding the Power+Home+VDown button for 30 seconds before running the command tpbrick 16. It doesn't let me go any further unless I hold those 3 buttons. After its done writing all those commands and then executing it, it checks QDL mode and gives me "*QDL Second Stage not found*" and aborts.
I've uploaded the typescript on my previous post if that helps.

Any recommendations?


----------



## YoMaMa7467

Johnny-Kun said:


> I get this error when I do "sudo ./tpdebrick 16", does anyone know what I did wrong or is my Touchpad dead?
> 
> Thanks


I'm in the same boat







though mines a 32


----------



## WillieDC

I am having issues getting past the sudo command.

I am also thinking that my battery is completely dead, early Saturday the home button would blink & later that night it would not blink at all. Could my Tp issues be that the battery is done?


----------



## Nobody

Still stuck with the 'waiting for fastboot' problem. Just throwing this out there, I would compensate someone (and of course the dev) if they could get me around that (and save my touchpad)


----------



## stupid

> Checking QDL mode...
> QDL mode not found
> Aborting


That's as far as I get when I try to run TPDebrick & hold power+vol down+home (nothing for vol up either). Running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from LiveUSB, tried multiple cables & USB ports. Any suggestions?

My Touchpad first froze up a few nights ago when I unplugged it from its charger. I'm wondering if I tweaked the plug a bit and made a short that zapped something.


----------



## Nobody

stupid said:


> That's as far as I get when I try to run TPDebrick & hold power+vol down+home (nothing for vol up either). Running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from LiveUSB, tried multiple cables & USB ports. Any suggestions?
> 
> My Touchpad first froze up a few nights ago when I unplugged it from its charger. I'm wondering if I tweaked the plug a bit and made a short that zapped something.


You really have to hold power+vol down+home for 30 seconds. Try it a few times if it doesnt work.


----------



## bladah29

Please see the typescript output. Similar to others, my TP 32GB is completely dead and has been for days. I've tried multiple connection methods (original charges, cell chargers, touchstone, etc.) TP is being recognized but tpdebrick fails with:

Invalid MAGIC response.
Cannot write file ebr32.bin
Aborted.

See attached typscript outbput. Again, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stan R

stupid said:


> That's as far as I get when I try to run TPDebrick & hold power+vol down+home (nothing for vol up either). Running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from LiveUSB, tried multiple cables & USB ports. Any suggestions?
> 
> My Touchpad first froze up a few nights ago when I unplugged it from its charger. I'm wondering if I tweaked the plug a bit and made a short that zapped something.


I am getting the same thing. Tried everything possible and still wind up with the following, even installed new battery with the same results.

"Checking QDL mode...
QDL mode not found
Aborting"

Anyone have an idea what this means or what is causing this?
Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## bladah29

bladah29 said:


> Please see the typescript output. Similar to others, my TP 32GB is completely dead and has been for days. I've tried multiple connection methods (original charges, cell chargers, touchstone, etc.) TP is being recognized but tpdebrick fails with:
> 
> Invalid MAGIC response.
> Cannot write file ebr32.bin
> Aborted.
> 
> See attached typscript outbput. Again, any help would be greatly appreciated.


Any thoughts? Really up a creek with an 18 month old without a touchpad


----------



## lifeisfun

lifeisfun said:


> And once again it booted fine this morning, not in the mood to shut it down to test if it cured the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there explanation what causes if debrick stops at this point ?
> 
> ................
> Setting up android-tools-fastboot (4.1.1+git20120801-1ubuntu2+2~webupd8~precise3) ...
> checking doc files ...
> extracting doc files ...
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...


Anyone?


----------



## Brad.

*Kudos* to Sully for debricking my Touchpad. I registered to pay my respects and give my quick story as I'm not sure the cause is as simple as battery depletion. Maybe this will help someone else. I originally bought a new Touchpad and returned it to HP for the typical speaker cracking. They returned it to me on the last day of my warranty in September. It is possible it wasn't the same unit as the wifi had a different MAC. If so, someone made an effort to reinstall a few of my programs. Otherwise it was still nearly stock: I've never put Android on it, no experimental kernels, never doctored it (excepting the trip to HP), only thing remotely radical is Govnah for a little extra speed only during calls on Skype.

Two weeks later, it dies during a video call. It tries to boot after pressing the power button but shuts off before completing. Put it on the Touchstone, it reboots and is fine, battery is at 90%. Over the next few months, the frequency of sudden death gradually increases from once every two weeks to once every two days. The battery level may be at 90% or it may be at 40%, it is fairly random. I noticed I could precipitate the crashes by doing anything that stressed the unit, like playing a video. I, like everyone else, thought maybe it was a mismatch between the real and calculated battery levels but in my case, I'm not sure this is true. When it would die, sometimes I would put it on the charger and as soon as it completed a boot, I would start Nodoze, take it off the charger and leave it alone. Each time hours would pass as I watched it drain down to almost 0% but the unit wouldn't die until I started using it. Had it been a prematurely depleted battery, it should have died shortly after removing it from the charger. I think, in my case, what it is reporting is a fairly accurate estimation of the charge.

Early on it would reboot only once or twice after I put it on the charger before the "desktop" came up. In the past month, I realized the number of reboots were gradually increasing with each trip to the charger, sometimes taking 30 minutes before getting to the screen. This week it was the QMoD. Trying all the different button combos and machinations suggested on the forums only got me to the blinky home button and eventually not even that. Following Sully's instructions, it was back up in a few minutes. Battery said 93%. The log said some things that didn't completely seem savory to me but I'm not arguing with success. It seems to be working fine at the moment.

I can't help but think there is a more serious hardware problem here that has developed or is inherent in the design. If this many people we know are having problems, a QC person will tell you the real number is logarithmically higher. The rest who are not talking have just moved on. I'll report back in a few months if it seems that the unit is reliable. My question to the experienced folks here at this stage is, do you think I should doctor it back to factory and start over or am I okay as is?

Once again, you are a gifted programmer. Thank you.


----------



## stupid

Nobody said:


> You really have to hold power+vol down+home for 30 seconds. Try it a few times if it doesnt work.


Yeah, I've held it for over a minute, several times. Nothing but "QDL mode not found."


----------



## Micbroyo

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]i have read and read and read many threads on here leading me to links to download programs, so that i can give commands in my linux terminal. none which have been succesfull so far, i have tried everything but removing the battery. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My issue is, i cannot even get to [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]DFU mode. All i can get is the battery with the question mark. i consider myself a pretty smart guy, if you have any suggestions on the process i should take or if its already posted somewhere PLEASE direct me there. thanks a bunch michael[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Ps the tablet i am trying to fix is my aunts, i put cyanogen9 on it and it worked great for me for a month, she had it 2 days and let it die completely, now we are here... im trying to prevent having to buy her a new one[/background]


----------



## aspirin240

Stan R said:


> I am getting the same thing. Tried everything possible and still wind up with the following, even installed new battery with the same results.
> 
> "Checking QDL mode...
> QDL mode not found
> Aborting"
> 
> Anyone have an idea what this means or what is causing this?
> Thank you in advance for your response.


I had the same error message when I was using VirtualBox. Burned a Ubuntu 12.04 to a DVD and ran it as a LiveCD works for me.


----------



## Stan R

aspirin240 said:


> I had the same error message when I was using VirtualBox. Burned a Ubuntu 12.04 to a DVD and ran it as a LiveCD works for me.


Hi Aspirin240,
Maybe you can help me. I burned the Ubuntu DVD from the Ubuntu 12.041 ISO image and then ran the "Try Ubuntu" version. Then downloaded the 2 files. Then unziped the tpdebrick-v004.zip file. Then ran the sudo command line which downloaded and came up with the "Hold down power/home/vol down buttons for 30 seconds". Did this and then waited for about 2 minutes and got the following: "QDL mode not found. Aborting" 
I must be doing something wrong in the sequence so that the touchpad is not being recognized neither in Ubuntu nor in Windows 7.
Any help would be most appreciated!!!

Stan R.


----------



## britoso

Thanks for saving our TouchPads.

Please add "Do not run in a virtual machine." to the OP so others don't try and fail like I did.
You did mention it on page 4.



> [email protected]:/mnt/SharedDesktop/k/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> [sudo] password for me:
> dfu-util not installed
> fastboot not installed
> Aborted.


----------



## Gradular

Stan R said:


> Hi Aspirin240,
> Maybe you can help me. I burned the Ubuntu DVD from the Ubuntu 12.041 ISO image and then ran the "Try Ubuntu" version. Then downloaded the 2 files. Then unziped the tpdebrick-v004.zip file. Then ran the sudo command line which downloaded and came up with the "Hold down power/home/vol down buttons for 30 seconds". Did this and then waited for about 2 minutes and got the following: "QDL mode not found. Aborting"
> I must be doing something wrong in the sequence so that the touchpad is not being recognized neither in Ubuntu nor in Windows 7.
> Any help would be most appreciated!!!
> 
> Stan R.


Are you running it in windows or boot from the cd?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## britoso

I'm running ubuntu 12.10 32 bit via a USB stick.

Do I need to install "dfu-util" and fastboot before starting ? The OP does not say, but the script checks if the above two binaries are present.

I get this output


> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]dfu-util not installed[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]fastboot not installed[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Aborted.[/background]


Edit: Found my answer. The tpdebrick script only looks for a few known ubuntu versions. I found the check for 12.04 and changed it to 12.10, now its installing the above two tools....hoping for the best.

edit2: out of disk space now







. I was running the live usb as mentioned, guess I'll install ubuntu to the a hard drive and try again..


----------



## Stan R

Gradular said:


> Are you running it in windows or boot from the cd?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I booted from the dvd and ran all of the commands.


----------



## britoso

I had some progress but now I'm getting another error

Writing file appsboot-moboot.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Invalid MAGIC response.
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn



Code:


<br />
checking doc files ...<br />
Requesting SoftwareVersion...<br />
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0<br />
Requesting Params...<br />
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00<br />
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.<br />
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.<br />
Executing file...<br />
Checking QDL mode...<br />
QDL second stage mode not found<br />
Add USB device!<br />
Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED  <br />
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
MSG:	Error Status:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
Uploading file 'tz.mbn'...<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000000; 97896 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18000000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000400; 96872 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18000400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000800; 95848 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18000800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000c00; 94824 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18000c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18001000; 93800 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18001000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18001400; 92776 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18001400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18001800; 91752 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18001800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18001c00; 90728 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18001c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18002000; 89704 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18002000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18002400; 88680 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18002400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18002800; 87656 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18002800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18002c00; 86632 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18002c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18003000; 85608 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18003000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18003400; 84584 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18003400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18003800; 83560 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18003800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18003c00; 82536 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18003c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18004000; 81512 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18004000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18004400; 80488 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18004400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18004800; 79464 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18004800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18004c00; 78440 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18004c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18005000; 77416 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18005000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18005400; 76392 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18005400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18005800; 75368 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18005800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18005c00; 74344 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18005c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18006000; 73320 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18006000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18006400; 72296 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18006400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18006800; 71272 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18006800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18006c00; 70248 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18006c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18007000; 69224 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18007000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18007400; 68200 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18007400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18007800; 67176 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18007800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18007c00; 66152 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18007c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18008000; 65128 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18008000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18008400; 64104 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18008400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18008800; 63080 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18008800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18008c00; 62056 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18008c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18009000; 61032 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18009000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18009400; 60008 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18009400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18009800; 58984 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18009800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18009c00; 57960 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18009c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800a000; 56936 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800a000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800a400; 55912 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800a400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800a800; 54888 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800a800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800ac00; 53864 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800ac00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800b000; 52840 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800b000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800b400; 51816 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800b400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800b800; 50792 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800b800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800bc00; 49768 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800bc00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800c000; 48744 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800c000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800c400; 47720 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800c400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800c800; 46696 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800c800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800cc00; 45672 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800cc00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800d000; 44648 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800d000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800d400; 43624 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800d400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800d800; 42600 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800d800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800dc00; 41576 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800dc00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800e000; 40552 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800e000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800e400; 39528 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800e400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800e800; 38504 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800e800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800ec00; 37480 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800ec00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800f000; 36456 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800f000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800f400; 35432 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800f400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800f800; 34408 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800f800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800fc00; 33384 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x1800fc00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18010000; 32360 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18010000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18010400; 31336 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18010400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18010800; 30312 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18010800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18010c00; 29288 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18010c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18011000; 28264 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18011000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18011400; 27240 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18011400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18011800; 26216 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18011800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18011c00; 25192 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18011c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18012000; 24168 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18012000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18012400; 23144 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18012400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18012800; 22120 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18012800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18012c00; 21096 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18012c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18013000; 20072 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18013000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18013400; 19048 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18013400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18013800; 18024 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18013800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18013c00; 17000 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18013c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18014000; 15976 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18014000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18014400; 14952 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18014400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18014800; 13928 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18014800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18014c00; 12904 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18014c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18015000; 11880 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18015000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18015400; 10856 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18015400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18015800; 9832 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18015800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18015c00; 8808 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18015c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18016000; 7784 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18016000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18016400; 6760 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18016400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18016800; 5736 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18016800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18016c00; 4712 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18016c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017000; 3688 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18017000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017400; 2664 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18017400 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017800; 1640 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18017800 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017c00; 616 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18017c00 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Writing 616 bytes to 0x18018000; 0 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x18018000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Sending CloseFlush...<br />
Writing file appsboot-moboot.mbn ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
Invalid MAGIC response.<br />
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn<br />
Aborted.<br />

Fastboot works fine now though.

Note that this is still on a virtualbox Ubuntu 12.10 instance. I'll try installing full ubuntu and try again.
Found http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ an easy way to install ubuntu to a pen drive.


----------



## redrock8

Had a completely dead TP, tried every button combination, all chargers, nada. 
* QHSUSB DLOAD driver error when connected to pc and pressing power+vol up+home.*

* Followed TPDebrick v004 instructions to a t. Worked perfecly. Thanks JC!!*

* 
View attachment typescript2.txt








*


----------



## britoso

Yay its almost done. Its asking for a root password now which I do not know.








Using Ubuntu 12.10 from a flash drive with 1.5GB casper drive space (for saving changes, updates fastboot etc)



Code:


<br />
Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...<br />
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Sending CloseFlush...<br />
Done writing files.<br />
Reseting device...<br />
Requesting Reset...<br />
Waiting for fastboot mode...<br />
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...<br />
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...<br />
OKAY [  0.827s]<br />
writing 'bootmem'...<br />
OKAY [  2.879s]<br />
finished. total time: 3.706s<br />
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)<br />
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)<br />
Checking/updating known_hosts...<br />
Copying A6 files...<br />
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@<br />
@		 WARNING: UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE!		  @<br />
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@<br />
Permissions 0755 for 'ssh-key' are too open.<br />
It is required that your private key files are NOT accessible by others.<br />
This private key will be ignored.<br />
bad permissions: ignore key: ssh-key<br />
[email protected]'s password:<br />

I just pressed enter at every prompt and then it finally completed. Now charging and the home button is blinking (its alive!







)

edit:
After a night of charging *its working*! It did not start after 5 hours of charging but 11 hours did the trick.
Thanks James!!!


----------



## bladah29

bladah29 said:


> Please see the typescript output. Similar to others, my TP 32GB is completely dead and has been for days. I've tried multiple connection methods (original charges, cell chargers, touchstone, etc.) TP is being recognized but tpdebrick fails with:
> 
> Invalid MAGIC response.
> Cannot write file ebr32.bin
> Aborted.
> 
> See attached typscript outbput. Again, any help would be greatly appreciated.


I am running Ubuntu 12.04 in a virtual instance using vmplayer. Would the error I am receiving (as quoted above) have anything to do with that? I am grasping for straws at this point.


----------



## Gradular

bladah29 said:


> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 in a virtual instance using vmplayer. Would the error I am receiving (as quoted above) have anything to do with that? I am grasping for straws at this point.


 could be. Virtual machines all run a lil different passing commands along to the host. You are writing raw data to small, important rom chips. Its safer just to boot from a cd or flash drive

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## shenxinaz

mytouchpad32 said:


> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 in a virtual instance using vmplayer. Would the error I am receiving (as quoted above) have anything to do with that? I am grasping for straws at this point.


I met this too， and reinstall the ubuntu again ， it works


----------



## ddog511

People should stop using a virtual machine for this. Just burn the cd and boot to Ubuntu without doing the install. Download the files, perform the steps and be done with it. Nowhere in the original post does it say 'do this on a vm'.


----------



## balithecat

touchpadman said:


> Im having an issue where i get to waiting for netchip mode.
> 
> It will sit there for about 5 mins and then come back with
> 
> netchip mode not found
> aborted
> 
> Anyone have an ideas?
> Tried it 3 times


I am also getting "stuck" at the point after I run the script that says that the netchip mode is not found. Is there a solution for this?


----------



## stupid

Gradular said:


> I had the same error message when I was using VirtualBox. Burned a Ubuntu 12.04 to a DVD and ran it as a LiveCD works for me.


I'm runnin this from a LiveUSB, which is basically just the bootable CD copied to a bootable USB drive (not a VM). Any reason to think this would have any impact on the 'QDL mode not found' error? (Edit: Just noticed that the OP mentions using liveusb, so...)

Also, will this work if my TP doesn't show up at all in Windows device manager? (Not as a Qualcomm device or anything, not there at all. And yes, I've tried several cables & ports.)


----------



## Stan R

stupid said:


> I'm runnin this from a LiveUSB, which is basically just the bootable CD copied to a bootable USB drive (not a VM). Any reason to think this would have any impact on the 'QDL mode not found' error? (Edit: Just noticed that the OP mentions using liveusb, so...)
> 
> Also, will this work if my TP doesn't show up at all in Windows device manager? (Not as a Qualcomm device or anything, not there at all. And yes, I've tried several cables & ports.)


I'm having the exact same issues. Let me know if you find a solution to this. I have not tried the USB bootable drive method yet. I am ready to throw the touchpad in the garbage. I have spent way too much time trying to resusitate it.


----------



## britoso

Stan R said:


> I am also getting "stuck" at the point after I run the script that says that the netchip mode is not found. Is there a solution for this?


Any chance you're on a virtual instance? This happened to me too when I was trying to make it work in a virtualbox instance.

Holding power+voldown+home for 20-30 seconds while connected to USB puts the TP in QDL mode. If you do this in windows it will let you know that it has detected a device and will ask for drivers ( which we don't have). This is the mode the TP needs to be in when you issue the "sudo debrick XX" command in ubuntu.

I posted about my experiences on xda too, maybe that will help:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38485100#post38485100


----------



## shenxinaz

NOTE：
when you flash TP with tpdebrick004 in a VM, the TP will change 3 different USB mode, 
1)QDL mode by press home+power + V+
2)fast boot mode when waitiing fastboot, TP should turn to this mode automatic, if not , press home+power for 15 sec , when fastboot
go on ,release key
3)Netchip mode , used for A6 flash ,will automatic turn to this mode when fast boot mode finished , this may take a while

if use VM , the usb port may be used by host machine not the VM , so you may need to "connect it " manually
when tpdebrick failed , you can use command "lsusb" to find out if the TP in right mode.


----------



## Stan R

not get anything detected.


britoso said:


> the usb drive method worked for me. try it.
> 
> see below.
> 
> Any chance you're on a virtual instance? This happened to me too when I was trying to make it work in a virtualbox instance.
> 
> Holding power+voldown+home for 20-30 seconds while connected to USB puts the TP in QDL mode. If you do this in windows it will let you know that it has detected a device and will ask for drivers ( which we don't have). This is the mode the TP needs to be in when you issue the "sudo debrick XX" command in ubuntu.
> 
> I posted about my experiences on xda too, maybe that will help:
> http://forum.xda-dev...00#post38485100


I guess my TP is gone. When I am in Windows and hold the power/home/voldown buttons, I do not get anything detected. So I am assuming that the TP must be dead and that is the reason that I get the "QDL mode not found" when I run the sudo command in Ubuntu. Is this the end of the road?


----------



## britoso

shenxinaz said:


> NOTE：
> when you flash TP with tpdebrick004 in a VM, the TP will change 3 different USB mode,
> 1)QDL mode by press home+power + V+
> 2)fast boot mode when waitiing fastboot, TP should turn to this mode automatic, if not , press home+power for 15 sec , when fastboot
> go on ,release key
> 3)Netchip mode , used for A6 flash ,will automatic turn to this mode when fast boot mode finished , this may take a while
> 
> if use VM , the usb port may be used by host machine not the VM , so you may need to "connect it " manually
> when tpdebrick failed , you can use command "lsusb" to find out if the TP in right mode.


Good to know. I noticed this too, I added "sleep 15" at every if failure and asked the user to reconnect the USB device before it re-checked and failed for good. Ended up using the liveusb install.


----------



## ph3d

Stan R said:


> not get anything detected.
> 
> I guess my TP is gone. When I am in Windows and hold the power/home/voldown buttons, I do not get anything detected. So I am assuming that the TP must be dead and that is the reason that I get the "QDL mode not found" when I run the sudo command in Ubuntu. Is this the end of the road?


Maybe not one thing to try would be to replace the battery... just a suggestion it may not help but defo worth a go

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## britoso

Stan R said:


> not get anything detected.
> 
> I guess my TP is gone. When I am in Windows and hold the power/home/voldown buttons, I do not get anything detected. So I am assuming that the TP must be dead and that is the reason that I get the "QDL mode not found" when I run the sudo command in Ubuntu. Is this the end of the road?


Check device manager to be sure. Try charging it for a while first. The one I fixed was dead for 8 months or more.

Vol Down + Power while connected via usb should also cause windows to detect a "[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]QHSUB_DLOAD" device.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]from: [/background]http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20091486&postcount=1


----------



## Stan R

ph3d said:


> Maybe not one thing to try would be to replace the battery... just a suggestion it may not help but defo worth a go
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I did replace the battery as referenced on page 27 post # 262.
Any other suggestions???


----------



## pwlorraine

Thanks very much for providing this. I fixed a 32 GB touchpad that died last fall. I used a 64 bit install of Ubuntu 12.04 and downloaded dfu-util through the package manager and fastboot prior to running the script. No problems at all although I was worried when it checked the battery twice and reported it at zero - touchpad sat on the charger for 3 hours and started to boot into CM 7 - I stopped it and booted into webos to finish charging. Thanks again.


----------



## darkspr1te

ddog511 said:


> People should stop using a virtual machine for this. Just burn the cd and boot to Ubuntu without doing the install. Download the files, perform the steps and be done with it. Nowhere in the original post does it say 'do this on a vm'.


Using USB pass through via a virtual machine with windows as a host is going to fail, I've tried this myself many times.
On another note,
I am passing on thanks from 3 serving marines who borough their TP to me to fix, I could have just sat down and fixed my myself but they showed interest in how it's done so we went through the steps by hand using JC's current V004 guide, 
All 3 fixed and running in less than a hour. 
3 very happy marines.
Semper Fi 
I've given them JC's details for Beer pong donations.

I've made a cash offer for one unit so that I can continue my dev work with a real device and not running on theory all the time.

Oh non had any further issues after the debrick, no QOD or qdload errors.

sent from the Darkspr1te's lair


----------



## julientexier

Hi everyone ! Thank you [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]JCSULLINS [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]for the work you've done ![/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]I've got a problem, i'm trying to debrick my TP16Go - with a live CD - everything works fine until it stopped at : [/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]"waiting for netchip mode...(may take 3+ mins)[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]netchip mode not found[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Aborded"[/background]

I've tried with a virtualbox to check names of the usb devices. When tpdebrick is waiting for netchip mode, the touchpad is still on "Android 1.0".

Any idea of what can i do ?


----------



## nmartinho

Thanks jcsullins.

After 6 weeks of a dead Touchpad, he is alive again. I was getting desperate, since there was no way i can get rid of the "Blinking Led" and "Battery Question Mark".

Great Work! Thanks again.


----------



## inuyasha1999

Just created an account to say THANK YOU to jcsullins! I just debricked my 32GB TouchPad that has been dead for a couple of months after the battery died(while plugged in) and would not boot back up or charge. I bought a replacement battery, and when I changed it out, it came up with the battery icon with a question mark inside of it. I figured I needed a new USB board, but the person I contacted pointed me to TPDebrick. I finally got around to doing this, and my TouchPad is alive again! The best part(aside from it now working again) is all of my settings and files are still in place as if nothing happened. Thanks for your hard work on this, jcsullins!


----------



## aspirin240

Stan R said:


> I did replace the battery as referenced on page 27 post # 262.
> Any other suggestions???


Stan,

After you hold down Vol Down, Home & Power, go in to the Device Manager and expand "Ports (Com & LPT)" and check to see if there is a device called "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader9008". The device won't show up as "QHSUSB_DLOAD[/background]" if you already have the driver installed.


----------



## nevertells

darkspr1te said:


> Using USB pass through via a virtual machine with windows as a host is going to fail, I've tried this myself many times.
> On another note,
> I am passing on thanks from 3 serving marines who borough their TP to me to fix, I could have just sat down and fixed my myself but they showed interest in how it's done so we went through the steps by hand using JC's current V004 guide,
> All 3 fixed and running in less than a hour.
> 3 very happy marines.
> Semper Fi
> I've given them JC's details for Beer pong donations.
> 
> I've made a cash offer for one unit so that I can continue my dev work with a real device and not running on theory all the time.
> 
> Oh non had any further issues after the debrick, no QOD or qdload errors.
> 
> sent from the Darkspr1te's lair


Please pass on to them our thanks for their service to our country. I am a Vietnam vet who had to endure the less than grateful American public and want to make sure these guys do not suffer the same shameful ingratitude. One thing I am grateful for is that I did not have to endure the repeated deployments like this generation of servicemen has had to. Sorry for the patriotic rant.


----------



## nevertells

pwlorraine said:


> Just created an account to say THANK YOU to jcsullins! I just debricked my 32GB TouchPad that has been dead for a couple of months after the battery died(while plugged in) and would not boot back up or charge. I bought a replacement battery, and when I changed it out, it came up with the battery icon with a question mark inside of it. I figured I needed a new USB board, but the person I contacted pointed me to TPDebrick. I finally got around to doing this, and my TouchPad is alive again! The best part(aside from it now working again) is all of my settings and files are still in place as if nothing happened. Thanks for your hard work on this, jcsullins!


Just a friendly reminder that you guys should go to extra lengths to protect your TouchPads from becoming "bricked" again by installing AutomateIt or Llama and setting a rule to shut your TouchPad down at 10 or 15%. I know that J.C. added a built in shutdown at 3% in the 1216 CM10 rom, so if you are running that, you may not want to set a rule for that. I also set a rule on mine to verbally remind me at 20% that "Warning, The battery is at 20%". It's amazing how that gets your attention. Scared the crap the first time mine reached 20%.


----------



## bryantjopplin

darkspr1te said:


> Using USB pass through via a virtual machine with windows as a host is going to fail, I've tried this myself many times.
> On another note,
> I am passing on thanks from 3 serving marines who borough their TP to me to fix, I could have just sat down and fixed my myself but they showed interest in how it's done so we went through the steps by hand using JC's current V004 guide,
> All 3 fixed and running in less than a hour.
> 3 very happy marines.
> Semper Fi
> I've given them JC's details for Beer pong donations.
> 
> I've made a cash offer for one unit so that I can continue my dev work with a real device and not running on theory all the time.
> 
> Oh non had any further issues after the debrick, no QOD or qdload errors.
> 
> sent from the Darkspr1te's lair


What are they doing in your neck of the woods? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkspr1te

bryantjopplin said:


> What are they doing in your neck of the woods? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Currently fixing all the issues in the jellybean ROM provided for my phone, that's keeping me very busy 

sent from the Darkspr1te's lair


----------



## Stan R

aspirin240 said:


> Stan,
> 
> After you hold down Vol Down, Home & Power, go in to the Device Manager and expand "Ports (Com & LPT)" and check to see if there is a called device called "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader9008". The device won't show up as "QHSUSB_DLOAD[/background]" if you already have the driver installed.


I do not get anything showing up in Ports called "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader9008". Tried it on Toshiba laptop running Windows 7 and also on desktop running Windows XP SP3. I do have Novacom installed on both computers. If I plug in a working TP then "cm_tenderloin" comes up under "other devices". Do you think the usb connector board is bad or, even worse, the motherboard is bad on the TP that is showing no signs of life?[/background]


----------



## aspirin240

Stan R said:


> I do not get anything showing up in Ports called "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader9008".	Tried it on Toshiba laptop running Windows 7 and also on desktop running Windows XP SP3. I do have Novacom installed on both computers. If I plug in a working TP then "cm_tenderloin" comes up under "other devices". Do you think the usb connector board is bad or, even worse, the motherboard is bad on the TP that is showing no signs of life?[/background]


Do you have a touchstone charger, if you have one try to charge it on the touchstone while you are doing the DeBrick? Maybe the battery is completely drained that it couldn't power up the touchpad at all.


----------



## docentore

I'm happy for all those who managed to get their TP's fixed, I failed.
I tried everything there, few pc's, different usb cables, two different batteries (charged with external lipo charger to ~4v), ubuntu 12.04, 12,10, tried v0001 with windows etc - no joy. Always getting openMulti failed error (no cookie under win).

Funny thing is every time I connect the TP it is recognised as 05c6-9008, QDL, I dont have to press anything. I've checked if there is no short in power switch board - its fine, home button works ok as well. Can't get the TP into dfu mode.

I think its time for me to find replacement mainboard


----------



## mytouchpad32

when i run tpdebrick-v004 terminal display writeting file tz.mbn ...
sending MAGIC ...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List : Blowing FAILED
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status:
........
......
........
.....
checking battery voltage/percent...
Battery voltage=4040640 Percent=89
Rebooting Touchpad ...
ALL DONE

and my touchpad not display usb connect


----------



## anhdepnhi

Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

need any helps


----------



## Stan R

aspirin240 said:


> Do you have a touchstone charger, if you have one try to charge it on the touchstone while you are doing the DeBrick? Maybe the battery is completely drained that it couldn't power up the touchpad at all.


Thank you for your response. I will try this tonight and see if your suggestion will breath some new life into this dead beast before sending it to the morgue. Will reply once I try this.


----------



## Gradular

mytouchpad32 said:


> when i run tpdebrick-v004 terminal display writeting file tz.mbn ...
> sending MAGIC ...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List : Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> ........
> ......
> ........
> .....
> checking battery voltage/percent...
> Battery voltage=4040640 Percent=89
> Rebooting Touchpad ...
> ALL DONE
> 
> and my touchpad not display usb connect


Let your touchpad charge. The all done means it most likely succeeded, but you need to let it charge several hours.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## mpk

THANK YOU, THANK YOU. I thought I had lost my Touchpad forever. This did the trick and it was pretty easy.

Thank you again.

MPK


----------



## Stan R

aspirin240 said:


> Do you have a touchstone charger, if you have one try to charge it on the touchstone while you are doing the DeBrick? Maybe the battery is completely drained that it couldn't power up the touchpad at all.


I had already just replaced the battery to see if that was the culprit.
Tonight I tried leaving the TP on the Touchstone charger and pluged it in the laptop. Ran Ubuntu from USB drive this time. Still not able to revive the TP. Still comes up with "QDL mode not found. Aborting". I believe I have exhausted all of the possiblities (and myself!). Thanks to All who responded with possible remedies.


----------



## docentore

I have technical question about the whole process I can't get my TP to unbrick so I was thinking about moving nand from another board I have. I know that nand is good on that one.
Is the firmware that being fixed by tpdebrick located on nand chip? Or the boot-loader etc are located in arm?


----------



## inuyasha1999

nevertells said:


> Just a friendly reminder that you guys should go to extra lengths to protect your TouchPads from becoming "bricked" again by installing AutomateIt or Llama and setting a rule to shut your TouchPad down at 10 or 15%. I know that J.C. added a built in shutdown at 3% in the 1216 CM10 rom, so if you are running that, you may not want to set a rule for that. I also set a rule on mine to verbally remind me at 20% that "Warning, The battery is at 20%". It's amazing how that gets your attention. Scared the crap the first time mine reached 20%.


Thanks for the tip, but I'm not running Android on my TP. I've been happy running just WebOS on it so far. If there's something similar for WebOS, I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## nevertells

inuyasha1999 said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I'm not running Android on my TP. I've been happy running just WebOS on it so far. If there's something similar for WebOS, I'm willing to give it a shot.


Far as I know, there is nothing available or needed for WebOS. It does battery management very nicely compared to Android.


----------



## mytouchpad32

Gradular said:


> Let your touchpad charge. The all done means it most likely succeeded, but you need to let it charge several hours.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I charge about 10 hour. and screen display


----------



## remt

hello all,

After run tpdebrick my TP don't want boot, access only moboot but nothing happens.

So i try ran again tpdebrick and now it's stuck allways at this step









Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file sbl3.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'sbl3.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c000000; 578824 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c000000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c000400; 577800 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c000400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c000800; 576776 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c000800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c000c00; 575752 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c000c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c001000; 574728 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c001000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c001400; 573704 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c001400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c001800; 572680 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c001800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c001c00; 571656 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c001c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c002000; 570632 bytes left.
Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
Cannot write file sbl3.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## lifeisfun

lifeisfun said:


> And once again it booted fine this morning, not in the mood to shut it down to test if it cured the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there explanation what causes if debrick stops at this point ?
> 
> ................
> Setting up android-tools-fastboot (4.1.1+git20120801-1ubuntu2+2~webupd8~precise3) ...
> checking doc files ...
> extracting doc files ...
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...


Bump, anyone?


----------



## mythrilgolem

anhdepnhi said:


> Sending CloseFlush...
> Done writing files.
> Reseting device...
> Requesting Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> fastboot mode not found
> Aborted.
> 
> need any helps


I am having the same result. After initial updates, process will run for awhile then stop.
What should I try next? I felt close.









http://dl.dropbox.co...0479/typescript

[EDIT]
Tried process yet again and unplugged the TP and reconnected it before fastboot timed out. Whether it was me or magic I can't say, but the process continued after and ran to completion. Hello, Android! Chalk up another QoD fixed.


----------



## ashimmy

Leli said:


> I have been getting the same error as nido_NYC after trying several times and on several different machines and USB cables using Ubuntu 12.04 livecd.
> 
> I'll upload my typescript file when I get a chance soon.
> 
> I have even tried the different combinations of disconnecting and then reconnecting and holding home+vol down+power until the program says to let it go, etc. but with no success. Maybe its just a more serious hardware problem.
> 
> ...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG:	Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> ]0;2013-01-31T23:37:45+0000 - [email protected]:~/TPD/tpdebrick-v004bash-4.2 [2 2]$ exit
> exit
> 
> Script done on Thu 31 Jan 2013 11:37:49 PM UTC


I was getting the same thing with my TP. I knew the battery was fully charged, but the TP would not boot. I tried to rerun the script, but terminal window said to press the buttons again. I did and lo and behold the sucker booted up to CM10 with a fully charged battery. Not sure what it is, but it works now!

thanks much JC and looking forward to more development. In the meantime I am going to write this one up in my Network World column!


----------



## inuyasha1999

nevertells said:


> Far as I know, there is nothing available or needed for WebOS. It does battery management very nicely compared to Android.


That's why I'm not sure what caused my issue. I have never run anything other than WebOS on it. It died while plugged in, and would never come back up. I ended up replacing the battery, and that's when I got the battery icon with the question mark in it. I was referred to TPDebrick when looking for another USB board thinking that was my issue with charging and mentioning the battery icon, so that's when I looked into this. I'm using a touchstone charger now, so hopefully that will keep me from having to go through this again.


----------



## mcdaking84

any help? it started the process and then said cannot write file tz.mbn and aborted


----------



## shenxinaz

you are very close to success
you can now use doctor to flash it , i think 3.0.0 is more better 
or you may use novacom re patition it first.



mytouchpad32 said:


> I charge about 10 hour. and screen display


----------



## aspirin240

Stan R said:


> I had already just replaced the battery to see if that was the culprit.
> Tonight I tried leaving the TP on the Touchstone charger and pluged it in the laptop. Ran Ubuntu from USB drive this time. Still not able to revive the TP. Still comes up with "QDL mode not found. Aborting". I believe I have exhausted all of the possiblities (and myself!). Thanks to All who responded with possible remedies.


One last thing. Since you opened it before, you might want to re-open it and make sure all the cables (especially those tiny ribbon cables) are secured.


----------



## remt

remt said:


> hello all,
> 
> After run tpdebrick my TP don't want boot, access only moboot but nothing happens.
> 
> So i try ran again tpdebrick and now it's stuck allways at this step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Writing file sbl3.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> Uploading file 'sbl3.mbn'...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c000000; 578824 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x0c000000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c000400; 577800 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x0c000400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c000800; 576776 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x0c000800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c000c00; 575752 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x0c000c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c001000; 574728 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x0c001000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c001400; 573704 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x0c001400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c001800; 572680 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x0c001800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c001c00; 571656 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x0c001c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c002000; 570632 bytes left.
> Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
> Cannot write file sbl3.mbn
> Aborted.


For information,

I've tried, and tried and tried again, finally tpdebrick finish with all done


----------



## nickshearer

Hey Everyone!

I am having an issue getting this to work on my Hp Touchpad. I have attached the typescript and am using Ubuntu 12.04 on a usb.
This is how the process ends:

Response: ACK 0x18018000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file appsboot-moboot.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Invalid MAGIC response.
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn
Aborted.

And does anyone else have to chmod tpdebrick before it will run or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## shenxinaz

I met this too, and I reinstall ubuntu again ,it solved
I think maybe the autoupdate of ubuntu cause this.



nickshearer said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am having an issue getting this to work on my Hp Touchpad. I have attached the typescript and am using Ubuntu 12.04 on a usb.
> This is how the process ends:
> 
> Response: ACK 0x18018000 (outstanding: 0)
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Writing file appsboot-moboot.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> Invalid MAGIC response.
> Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn
> Aborted.
> 
> And does anyone else have to chmod tpdebrick before it will run or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nick


----------



## nickshearer

Thanks for the suggestion. Tried downloading and reinstalling 12.04 DVD, stil the same problem. Did you use a live cd or live usb? Thanks!


----------



## max3290

A big thank you to JCSULLINS! My pad actually started working again after going through the process. Can't believe it. I ran into a couple of problems, but restarting my computer and rerunning the process allowed it to run through completely.

Thanks again.


----------



## nickshearer

Finally figured mine out. Used a different usb cord and different usb port on the laptop. Even though the computer was communicating with the touchpad, something was obvisouly different with the cord and/or port. Thanks JCSullins!


----------



## stillaimless

Not sure what's wrong with my TP. I went through with the debrick procedure, got "ALL DONE". Plugged to AC (via original power adapter). Got a home button LED flashing, but nothing else. After 20 - 30 minutes it died again (no on screen indicator nor home button LED). I let it stay in this state overnight. Yesterday I connected it back to my PC, home LED started flashing again - I left it in this state for a couple hours and then connected back to a charger. This time it started cycling between home LED flash and on screen "Batter drained" indicator. After a couple hours it stopped flashing home button and battery indicator stayed on screen for good. It's been like this for the last 12 hours. Should I rerun the debrick - wait some more or toss it









Attached is the script stdout.


----------



## Gradular

stillaimless said:


> Not sure what's wrong with my TP. I went through with the debrick procedure, got "ALL DONE". Plugged to AC (via original power adapter). Got a home button LED flashing, but nothing else. After 20 - 30 minutes it died again (no on screen indicator nor home button LED). I let it stay in this state overnight. Yesterday I connected it back to my PC, home LED started flashing again - I left it in this state for a couple hours and then connected back to a charger. This time it started cycling between home LED flash and on screen "Batter drained" indicator. After a couple hours it stopped flashing home button and battery indicator stayed on screen for good. It's been like this for the last 12 hours. Should I rerun the debrick - wait some more or toss it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached is the script stdout.


You can not charge a Touchpad through a normal USB port. The touchpad requires 4 times what a USB port puts out. Once you get the battery drained picture, plug it in the AC adaptor for several hours.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## stillaimless

Gradular said:


> You can not charge a Touchpad through a normal USB port. The touchpad requires 4 times what a USB port puts out. Once you get the battery drained picture, plug it in the AC adaptor for several hours.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I do realized that (although I've seen reports of people breathing new life into their TP by trickle charging them through a low power source) - again that's not what I was asking. I gave a specific scenario, where the device failed to charge after running a debrick procedure via an original AC source, was connected back to a PC for a couple hours and now is in the state I'd described - again connected to the wall charger for 12+ hours. The question is: am I making any progress or is this fool's gold and this specific device is beyond software repair.


----------



## Gradular

stillaimless said:


> I do realized that (although I've seen reports of people breathing new life into their TP by trickle charging them through a low power source) - again that's not what I was asking. I gave a specific scenario, where the device failed to charge after running a debrick procedure via an original AC source, was connected back to a PC for a couple hours and now is in the state I'd described - again connected to the wall charger for 12+ hours. The question is: am I making any progress or is this fool's gold and this specific device is beyond software repair.


You do the trickle charge girst, until you see the battety drained symbol, then you put it on the hp charger.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## stillaimless

Gradular said:


> You do the trickle charge girst, until you see the battety drained symbol, then you put it on the hp charger.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


awesome, but it's been close to 12 hours since the symbol appeared. Will the device boot itself after enough charge is (re)stored or should I try to power it on manually?


----------



## nevertells

stillaimless said:


> awesome, but it's been close to 12 hours since the symbol appeared. Will the device boot itself after enough charge is (re)stored or should I try to power it on manually?


Did you switch it over to a known good HP TouchPad wall charger and usb cable as suggested? If not, do so now and wait. Do not try turning it on. When the battery has charged sufficently, it should boot up.

BTW, it has not been established how you got into this situation. Did you just recently install CM10? If so, did you make sure that MTP was checked in settings/storage/ three dots upper right corner, usb computer connection and put a check next to MTP? If this is the case, when your TouchPad boots to Android without the check by MTP, it is just going to discharge and die again unless you catch it booting up and boot it to WebOS and let it charge up. If you have CM9 installed, then you should be OK.


----------



## stillaimless

nevertells said:


> Did you switch it over to a known good HP TouchPad wall charger and usb cable as suggested? If not, do so now and wait. Do not try turning it on. When the battery has charged sufficently, it should boot up.


I'm using the original charger, which came with this TP. I think it works (I used it to test-charge my phone)
Cable should also be OK, I used to to debrick the device.


----------



## cdzo72

stillaimless said:


> I do realized that (although I've seen reports of people breathing new life into their TP by trickle charging them through a low power source) - again that's not what I was asking. I gave a specific scenario, where the device failed to charge after running a debrick procedure via an original AC source, was connected back to a PC for a couple hours and now is in the state I'd described - again connected to the wall charger for 12+ hours. The question is: am I making any progress or is this fool's gold and this specific device is beyond software repair.


Don't dare call this fix "fool's gold"... if your problem is SOFTWARE based then this process if followed correctly then will fix your device. BUT IF your problem is hardware then no process in the world is gonna fix your device.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stan R

aspirin240 said:


> One last thing. Since you opened it before, you might want to re-open it and make sure all the cables (especially those tiny ribbon cables) are secured.


Went through and double ckecked that the connections were secure. Still no life. The back of the touchpad gets warm but that has been the case for weeks now. Must be a hardware issue as I have exhausted all of the suggested proceedures. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## nevertells

stillaimless said:


> I'm using the original charger, which came with this TP. I think it works (I used it to test-charge my phone)
> Cable should also be OK, I used to to debrick the device.


Care to comment on the second part of my post?


----------



## glacket

My touchpad is acting very flaky and hopefully as long as its not a hardware issue, hopefully its a good candidate to try uthe unbrick method. The first issue is with turning it on. My tp acts like its dead everytime i try turning it on by pressing power nothing happens. same thing with power+home or charging for an indefinite amount of time with 4 different known good hp rapid chargers and cables and it the menu button never lights up to indicate that its charging. To power it on, with the battery at any charge level, i have to keep plugging it into the charger and back to the pc every couple seconds and holding the power button then switch to power+home. eventually after several minutes,it will power on. If i shut it down and leave it off for about 5 minutes, i have to repeat the process to "revive" it. Once i finally get it to turn on, It also appears to be locked in read only mode. Secure erase does nothing, all modifications are gone after restarting. As long as its not hardware and it sounds like a big "if", has anyone with the ready only issue been able to write to the emmc again after going through the debrick process? I found a few people who asked the question earlier in the thread but i never saw a response unless i missed it, which i could have. Also, has anyone had the same weird power on issues that i am having. Thanks.


----------



## stillaimless

nevertells said:


> Did you switch it over to a known good HP TouchPad wall charger and usb cable as suggested? If not, do so now and wait. Do not try turning it on. When the battery has charged sufficently, it should boot up.
> 
> BTW, it has not been established how you got into this situation. Did you just recently install CM10? If so, did you make sure that MTP was checked in settings/storage/ three dots upper right corner, usb computer connection and put a check next to MTP? If this is the case, when your TouchPad boots to Android without the check by MTP, it is just going to discharge and die again unless you catch it booting up and boot it to WebOS and let it charge up. If you have CM9 installed, then you should be OK.


I installed CM9 alpha(2?) on it, that was probably a year ago (not sure on this one). It worked fine (actually more than fine - I was very pleased with the whole experience) for a better part of last year, but at the end of the summer it stopped charging - in a hindsight I know the cable was the culprit. I left it in this discharged state until the end of last year. This is when I got a new USB cable. I tried charging it, but it wouldn't charge, so I let it be ... until last week. I found this forum and tried the debrick4 on Friday.


----------



## lifeisfun

glacket said:


> My touchpad is acting very flaky and hopefully as long as its not a hardware issue, hopefully its a good candidate to try uthe unbrick method. The first issue is with turning it on. My tp acts like its dead everytime i try turning it on by pressing power nothing happens. same thing with power+home or charging for an indefinite amount of time with 4 different known good hp rapid chargers and cables and it the menu button never lights up to indicate that its charging. To power it on, with the battery at any charge level, i have to keep plugging it into the charger and back to the pc every couple seconds and holding the power button then switch to power+home. eventually after several minutes,it will power on. If i shut it down and leave it off for about 5 minutes, i have to repeat the process to "revive" it. Once i finally get it to turn on, It also appears to be locked in read only mode. Secure erase does nothing, all modifications are gone after restarting. As long as its not hardware and it sounds like a big "if", has anyone with the ready only issue been able to write to the emmc again after going through the debrick process? I found a few people who asked the question earlier in the thread but i never saw a response unless i missed it, which i could have. Also, has anyone had the same weird power on issues that i am having. Thanks.


Yeah, several people with the same problem, reboot works every time but to power it off and back on is like a lottery.
I did not find 100% reliable way to power it back on but connecting to charger and playing with the power button ccertainlyhelps.
When it decides to boot it will work like a Swiss watch.

Did you try to run debrick when it plays dead?
I did but ended with Checking for software version.. it did not finish


----------



## Gradular

Read the OP people! Jc states you should not run this unless you can not boot into anything! If you can run webdoctor, other novaccom commands, especially acmeuninstaller; you are not a candidate to run this. He also says after you get the "all done" message, you should leave on the HP charger for at least several hours. If your are not sure of something written in this forum, refer to the original post first or just ask, before you do anything that can permanently damage your hardware.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## stillaimless

OK, I got tired of watching the "dischared icon" and took it off life support. Lo and behold after plugging it back to the wall charger it booted straight to CM9 (it showed 33% charge). I rebooted back to WebOS and it's been sitting like this for the last hour or so. It's up to 36% now.

Is the charging speed ever going to go back to normal? - right now it looks like its pulling a measly 3-4% an hour.


----------



## cdzo72

stillaimless said:


> OK, I got tired of watching the "dischared icon" and took it off life support. Lo and behold after plugging it back to the wall charger it booted straight to CM9 (it showed 33% charge). I rebooted back to WebOS and it's been sitting like this for the last hour or so. It's up to 36% now.
> 
> Is the charging speed ever going to go back to normal? - right now it looks like its pulling a measly 3-4% an hour.


In my experience charging in webOS is almost twice as fast as charging in Android. So in time terms I can go from say a 5% to full charge in a couple of hours from within webOS

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin

darkspr1te said:


> Currently fixing all the issues in the jellybean ROM provided for my phone, that's keeping me very busy
> 
> sent from the Darkspr1te's lair


I meant the Marines

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mariemorgan

anhdepnhi said:


> Sending CloseFlush...
> Done writing files.
> Reseting device...
> Requesting Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> fastboot mode not found
> Aborted.
> 
> need any helps


I still get this.. nobody found a real fix? Did OP ever come back to thread?


----------



## mythrilgolem

mariemorgan said:


> I still get this.. nobody found a real fix? Did OP ever come back to thread?


Try my reply on page 32


----------



## mariemorgan

mythrilgolem said:


> Try my reply on page 32


That doesn't work for me. Neither has any other solution. May just give up and buy an ipad. As this has been not working since December


----------



## zweily

One more thing worth to try when you encounter the "openMulti" failures:
1. disconnect the usb cable from your TP;
2. quick click the home button about 20 or 30 times while holding the power button;
3. reconnect back to PC (ubuntu) and do "lsusb"
4. if the device disappears in the result of "lsusb", then you may see the home button is blinking! This means it is charging. You can just leave it there and it will back when the power is enough.
5. This is optional step, if you get the result of step 4, you can try run the "tpdebrick_v004" tool. It will tell you to press the combination and just do it, then tpdebrick just works as expected.

I have to say, debrick TP needs more patient. Just try again and again for each kind of combinations with the tpdebrick_v004 tool. I fixed 3 TPs... Many thanks to @[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jcsullins.[/background]


----------



## megaman781

ok, so i was wondering something. From the people that get the "openMulti" error, how many of you opened the device and changed the battery?, because i did it and i get the error, i dont know if it has to do with that but i was just thinking about it.


----------



## ddog511

I got the open multi error early on when it was known as the cookie error. I changed the battery after that, and still have the same issue. I don't think it's related to the battery, but more so that somehow the emmc got put into a read only state. Of course I have nothing to back that up with, so it's only my theory.


----------



## ashimmy

Guys I wrote up my adventures with debrick 004, JC Sullins and the great people on this forum. It should get our TP experience some attention. http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/ubuntu-de-bricked-my-android-jelly-bean-touchpad

Many thanks to JC Sullins and all of the people here on the board


----------



## Redferne

I have one TP 4G which will only show the ? Battery Icon.
Tried tpdebrick on it and all looks ok until the actual A6 flashing, the TP reboots into fastboot mode during the A6 flashing.
I could manually boot it into netchip mode again using "fastboot flash bootmem TPToolbox-Headless-v004" and capture a dmesg.
All is attached in the typescript. Could anyone give some hints/tips on how to proceed in reviving it?
View attachment typescript.txt.zip


BR,
Redferne


----------



## max3290

After successfully performing TPDEBRICK-V004, my touchpad is not recognized by my computer when I attach the TP via a USB cable. I get an error that says the device has malfunctioned and is not recognized. I get this error when I boot to both WebOS and CM9. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gradular

max3290 said:


> After successfully performing TPDEBRICK-V004, my touchpad is not recognized by my computer when I attach the TP via a USB cable. I get an error that says the device has malfunctioned and is not recognized. I get this error when I boot to both WebOS and CM9. Any suggestions?


Did you try multiple cables?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## glacket

glacket said:


> My touchpad is acting very flaky and hopefully as long as its not a hardware issue, hopefully its a good candidate to try uthe unbrick method. The first issue is with turning it on. My tp acts like its dead everytime i try turning it on by pressing power nothing happens. same thing with power+home or charging for an indefinite amount of time with 4 different known good hp rapid chargers and cables and it the menu button never lights up to indicate that its charging. To power it on, with the battery at any charge level, i have to keep plugging it into the charger and back to the pc every couple seconds and holding the power button then switch to power+home. eventually after several minutes,it will power on. If i shut it down and leave it off for about 5 minutes, i have to repeat the process to "revive" it. Once i finally get it to turn on, It also appears to be locked in read only mode. Secure erase does nothing, all modifications are gone after restarting. As long as its not hardware and it sounds like a big "if", has anyone with the ready only issue been able to write to the emmc again after going through the debrick process? I found a few people who asked the question earlier in the thread but i never saw a response unless i missed it, which i could have. Also, has anyone had the same weird power on issues that i am having. Thanks.


I ran the the tpdebrick tool and keep getting the "openmulti" error that alot of others are getting. I also tried jscullins uimagetoolbox with novacom and it says its deleting "store" but it never does and after the VGSCAN it still finds all the volumes. It's really sounding more and more like faulty hardware. Since nothing so far has been able to write to the emmc.However, here's the smoking gun. It appears that I can at least partially write to the sdcard portion. If I mount the storage in CWM I can write to it and as long as I unmount it, the file appears on the touchpad. I don't know the configuration of the touchpad's memory. Is there any way to bypass and create the volumes in the 15gb's of storage base and boot from that? If the memory controller was physically damaged I would think that it would not be able to write to the sdcard storage either. The only thing i have not tried so far is lsusb. When i get the "open multi" error should i type "lsusb" in the terminal and run the tpedebrick again? or would lsusb not have any effect for the issue i am having? Thanks.


----------



## mytouchpad32

shenxinaz said:


> you are very close to success
> you can now use doctor to flash it , i think 3.0.0 is more better
> or you may use novacom re patition it first.


I ran webos doctor but still 8% and I repartion with guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244 but not ok, please help me


----------



## megaman781

glacket said:


> I ran the the tpdebrick tool and keep getting the "openmulti" error that alot of others are getting. I also tried jscullins uimagetoolbox with novacom and it says its deleting "store" but it never does and after the VGSCAN it still finds all the volumes. It's really sounding more and more like faulty hardware. Since nothing so far has been able to write to the emmc.However, here's the smoking gun. It appears that I can at least partially write to the sdcard portion. If I mount the storage in CWM I can write to it and as long as I unmount it, the file appears on the touchpad. I don't know the configuration of the touchpad's memory. Is there any way to bypass and create the volumes in the 15gb's of storage base and boot from that? If the memory controller was physically damaged I would think that it would not be able to write to the sdcard storage either. The only thing i have not tried so far is lsusb. When i get the "open multi" error should i type "lsusb" in the terminal and run the tpedebrick again? or would lsusb not have any effect for the issue i am having? Thanks.


Yup, you can run it anywhere before or after the process, just type "lsusb" and press enter, ive tried it several times, still no luck with the openmulti error.


----------



## nevertells

max3290 said:


> After successfully performing TPDEBRICK-V004, my touchpad is not recognized by my computer when I attach the TP via a USB cable. I get an error that says the device has malfunctioned and is not recognized. I get this error when I boot to both WebOS and CM9. Any suggestions?


Besides trying a different cable, have you tried to mount usb via cwm?


----------



## ImCoKeMaN

This brought my Touchpad back, and donation sent. Now if only we could prevent the low/dead battery from causing this in the first place.


----------



## nevertells

ImCoKeMaN said:


> This brought my Touchpad back, and donation sent. Now if only we could prevent the low/dead battery from causing this in the first place.


Install AutomateIt or Llama. If you had read through this thread you would have known that. Reading through the entire thread is highly recommended.


----------



## Gradular

ImCoKeMaN said:


> This brought my Touchpad back, and donation sent. Now if only we could prevent the low/dead battery from causing this in the first place.


The Touchpad shuts down at 3% now with cm10 or you can install automateit to shut down at a higher % and other stuff.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ImCoKeMaN

nevertells said:


> Install AutomateIt or Llama. If you had read through this thread you would have known that. Reading through the entire thread is highly recommended.


I have that installed, but I let it sit off for over a month so the battery just drained anyway. I want the low/dead battery when and if it happens to not cause this no matter what the reason. I'm not looking for a mere bandaid.

I realize my low post count would make it look like I most likely haven't read the forums, but that's not entirely the case this time =)


----------



## Gradular

ImCoKeMaN said:


> I have that installed, but I let it sit off for over a month so the battery just drained anyway. I want the low/dead battery when and if it happens to not cause this no matter what the reason. I'm not looking for a mere bandaid.
> 
> I realize my low post count would make it look like I most likely haven't read the forums, but that's not entirely the case this time =)


 There is nothing that can prevent the slow drain of a battery over months. It happens with all batteries, especially when they are connected to a device. Its a law of nature.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## lemanho

mariemorgan said:


> I still get this.. nobody found a real fix? Did OP ever come back to thread?


Hold power+home over 15 seconds. And will go on..........


----------



## ImCoKeMaN

Gradular said:


> There is nothing that can prevent the slow drain of a battery over months. It happens with all batteries, especially when they are connected to a device. Its a law of nature.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Right I understand that, but with WebOS that didn't make the TP turn into a brick, with my other devices they revive. It appears this one if it gets that low and starts trying to write something and corrupts itself? I'm not sure there, but something must be possible to prevent it as it's the only device I have where I fear it's battery dying aside from my ancient Palm V which runs on Ram basically.


----------



## Gradular

ImCoKeMaN said:


> Right I understand that, but with WebOS that didn't make the TP turn into a brick, with my other devices they revive. It appears this one if it gets that low and starts trying to write something and corrupts itself? I'm not sure there, but something must be possible to prevent it as it's the only device I have where I fear it's battery dying aside from my ancient Palm V which runs on Ram basically.


Again, that can happen with all devices. The difference with the Touchpad that their is basically no support from the manufacturer, so JC has taken it upon himself to fix and improve this device. But since this is lil help from the manufacturer, it will always be a trial and error.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

ImCoKeMaN said:


> Right I understand that, but with WebOS that didn't make the TP turn into a brick, with my other devices they revive. It appears this one if it gets that low and starts trying to write something and corrupts itself? I'm not sure there, but something must be possible to prevent it as it's the only device I have where I fear it's battery dying aside from my ancient Palm V which runs on Ram basically.


When a TouchPad is turned off, it's just another electronic device with a battery keeping it ready to be turned on. The fact that Android has been installed on it doesn't make it prone to this problem. In the case of the HP TouchPad, it's been pretty well proven that certain ones appear to be prone to bricking if the battery is allowed to drain to zero. So your task my friend it to be a responsible adult and pull it out of the drawer once in a while and charge it up. You might want to try Googling the care and maintenance of lithium batteries and learn what it takes to care of one.


----------



## ImCoKeMaN

While I appreciate being "schooled" I have many lithium devices and as hard as I try I will always leave some a while, heck it even happens to a car I have (yes I know that's lead acid), but it starts too. This device sat less time than my playbook, but that rooted device came up without a hitch, laptops i've had sit for years and work etc. Something is allowing this to get corrupted beyond rebooting and that was not happening when my devices was using only webOS. I'm on Moboot 0.3.5 and I'd think it is something at that level. Perhaps I'm wrong and even if I never put android on this could have happened if that's the case then my 2 palm devices are all they ever have this happen. I'm not blaming anyone, I understand risks with modding as well. I've worked to get android on my previous WM6 phones (those batt's die as well, but device works later) I'm just stating that this problem isn't "solved" with a 10% or 20% battery level shut down. It may not ever be high enough of a priority for the developers to get involved, or it could be nearly impossible to find the root cause, but it just feels like there would be a way to prevent it. Perhaps if the debrick copied what was present before overwriting that would be helpful, maybe not. Just trying to get some ideas so we don't just settle and tell people they should have read more for having a bricked device if there's any way to prevent it.


----------



## daron_uk

Hi, forgive me for being a complete novice and if I have missed this from a previous post. tpdebrick starts but terminates with;

xecuting file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED	
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG:	Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

Can anybody assist?

Thanks


----------



## Colchiro

I picked up a couple "bricked" TP's on fleeBay. First one powered up after a long charge, but second one needed help.

I created a usb install of Ubuntu on a 8 gb sdcard, booted off of it and started script. Soon I got a "low disk space" warning, then "out of space", soon the script was reflashing my A6 chip and lots of errors. When I saw a message about waiting for something, I terminated terminal and crossed my fingers. Threw the TP on a charger and saw the flashing led behind the home button and several hours later it powered up. this morning still only at 75%.

Just tried and it powers up so hopefully I'm good now. 

Thanks JC. I'll be donating again.


----------



## Gradular

daron_uk said:


> Hi, forgive me for being a complete novice and if I have missed this from a previous post. tpdebrick starts but terminates with;
> 
> xecuting file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG:	Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> 
> Can anybody assist?
> 
> Thanks


This is a well known issue. No fix yet.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Seaspyder

Help!

I just installed CM10 over CM9 and I have a problem. First of all it started bootlooping- CM logo comes up, it then goes black and started to reboot.
After a few times (>8) I restarted and checked i could get to webos ok (no problem).
I restarted and it bootlooped again. I went into TWRP (2.2.0) and cleared the caches and tried to reboot. It will not exit TWRP it has the message: E:system is not installed - preventing reboot!
I held down power & home for 30s and it rebooted, but I still could not load CM.
I am currently restoring a nandroid CM9 backup.
What do I do?


----------



## ddog511

Seaspyder said:


> Help!
> 
> I just installed CM10 over CM9 and I have a problem. First of all it started bootlooping- CM logo comes up, it then goes black and started to reboot.
> After a few times (>8) I restarted and checked i could get to webos ok (no problem).
> I restarted and it bootlooped again. I went into TWRP (2.2.0) and cleared the caches and tried to reboot. It will not exit TWRP it has the message: E:system is not installed - preventing reboot!
> I held down power & home for 30s and it rebooted, but I still could not load CM.
> I am currently restoring a nandroid CM9 backup.
> What do I do?


As your TP is not bricked like the ones that this thread is for, you should post for help on the cm tp forums.


----------



## PBS

Hi... sort of a noobie... Bought a bricked TP32gb... stared at it for a week.... used every 3-fingered boot try ever suggest... lost hope.... then tried tpdebrick with a fresh wubi install of Ubuntu... followed the instructions precisely.... 3 tries .... success.

Whoever this JCSullins guy is, we all owe him our undying support. Thanks


----------



## Saxy

First thank you to JCSullins and the entire community. Luckily all of the Touchpads in my family have been running flawlessly and I have not had any issues. A neighbor brought me his brothers Thinkpad over the weekend and it was completely lifeless. Luckily I was able to bring it back to life with the help of the TPDebrick tool. I charged the unit overnight and it it boots directly into Moboot. If if try to boot into WebOS of CM7 it hangs at the loading screen. I tried to run WebOS Doctor and it hangs at 8%. I also tried to run AcmeUnistaller and I get a message saying "Cannot Start LVM, aborting. I have been doing a lot of reading but there is conflicting information and a lot of seems out of date. I am so grateful to get the Touchpad back to this state I do not want to take the chance of messing it up from here. Can someone give me pointers on how to proceed from here. I believe this is a 16 Gig model that was running CM7.

Thanks.


----------



## Gradular

Saxy said:


> First thank you to JCSullins and the entire community. Luckily all of the Touchpads in my family have been running flawlessly and I have not had any issues. A neighbor brought me his brothers Thinkpad over the weekend and it was completely lifeless. Luckily I was able to bring it back to life with the help of the TPDebrick tool. I charged the unit overnight and it it boots directly into Moboot. If if try to boot into WebOS of CM7 it hangs at the loading screen. I tried to run WebOS Doctor and it hangs at 8%. I also tried to run AcmeUnistaller and I get a message saying "Cannot Start LVM, aborting. I have been doing a lot of reading but there is conflicting information and a lot of seems out of date. I am so grateful to get the Touchpad back to this state I do not want to take the chance of messing it up from here. Can someone give me pointers on how to proceed from here. I believe this is a 16 Gig model that was running CM7.
> 
> Thanks.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244

Have you tried this?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Dvigilante1

daron_uk said:


> Hi, forgive me for being a complete novice and if I have missed this from a previous post. tpdebrick starts but terminates with;
> 
> xecuting file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG:	Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> 
> Can anybody assist?
> 
> Thanks


Same problem here. Even though this is a confirmed issue does anyone know whether or not this is a hardware issue.


----------



## dmspear

The HP charger died and I did not notice until I could not get my touchpad to power on. The battery was completely drained. I charged the battery but my touchpad would not power on. I had the blinking home button. I had this happen once before and was able to get my touchpad to come back to life by trickle charging it with a powered USB hub. This time it did not work. I got the battery symbol with a question mark. No matter what combination of button presses, it would not boot.

I tried the steps posted here and my touchpad is alive!! Thank you very much jcsullins!!


----------



## julientexier

Hi everyone, does one solved that problem of netchip mode ?



Code:


<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
Uploading file 'mbr16.bin'...<br />
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Sending CloseFlush...<br />
Done writing files.<br />
Reseting device...<br />
Requesting Reset...<br />
Waiting for fastboot mode...<br />
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...<br />
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...<br />
OKAY [  0.840s]<br />
writing 'bootmem'...<br />
OKAY [  2.890s]<br />
finished. total time: 3.730s<br />
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)<br />
netchip mode not found<br />
Aborted.<br />
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ w<br />

thanks for your help !


----------



## Saxy

Gradular said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244
> 
> Have you tried this?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thanks for the reply. I tried that but I could not execute it correctly. 
When I run the command: Lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure I get the following error messages:

/dev/mmcblk0p14: Lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
/dev/mmcblk0p14: Lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
Volume group "store" inconsistent
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: invalid argument
Warning: Inconsistent metadata foind for VG store - updating to use version 13

/dev/mmcblk0p14: Lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
Automatic Metadata correction failed

It never gives me the option to remove the partitions and WebOS Dr. still hangs at 8%. I am not sure, due to my ignorace, but it looks like a drive corruption error to me. Is there anything else I can do to try to revive this touchpad?

Thanks.


----------



## SH4YD33

Just brung my TP back from the dead with this. Battery was completely dead. No lights and every combo of buttons didnt work. After the script the light started to blink let it charge for an hour, Now back in android. Charging a bit then going to let it fully charge in webOS. This was all caused in my situation by charging with a non stock charger.. THANKS!!!


----------



## zaq123

There does not seem to be any solution to qdl mode not found or did I miss something within the past 39 pages. I tried multiple usb ports and different oem wires that I know work since I tested thm on another touchpad. I still get qdl mode not found . If I press the power+home+vol-down the battery/question mark goes away and the screen goes black but I still get the error.
Any ideas/help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bikehike

ashimmy said:


> Guys I wrote up my adventures with debrick 004, JC Sullins and the great people on this forum. It should get our TP experience some attention. http://www.networkwo...y-bean-touchpad


If I understand his blog posting, ashimmy began the debrick process and it err'd out on the "open multi failed" problem that many of us get. And next he performed the reset sequence and the TP just booted up like nothing was ever wrong. Geez, that sounds like a stroke of luck. The first time my TP bricked, I tried debricking many times over a week or so and at some point, it just started charging (while connected to the computer). The trick then was to transfer it to the big charger. The first time I tried it, it quit charging. But the 2nd time (days later and many debrick flails later) it continued charging and it was booted up and running the next day. The common thing to both ashimmy and me is that the debrick process didn't seem to have any direct effect on the TP reviving. For me I'm guessing it was due to the battery getting totally uncharged. When it finally booted back up the battery monitor indicated it had a very low charge.

Yes, I've been cautioned in the 1st debrick thread that I'm in a small group of people who have the "open multi failed" problem. And an even smaller group of people who's TPs go bricked when they are powered off regardless of having fully charged batteries. I'll keep checking this forum in case somebody figures out some medicine for the rest of us. And, yes I am very impressed with JC's work and grateful.


----------



## cyberprashant

Gradular said:


> The Touchpad shuts down at 3% now with cm10 or you can install automateit to shut down at a higher % and other stuff.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Can someone confirm that this still works for the Cm10-20130304 build - I think this auto-shutoff feature is not working. I drained down to 1% on this build and it was still on, something that did not happen iwth the 20121216 build of CM10.


----------



## Gradular

cyberprashant said:


> Can someone confirm that this still works for the Cm10-20130304 build - I think this auto-shutoff feature is not working. I drained down to 1% on this build and it was still on, something that did not happen iwth the 20121216 build of CM10.


If doesn't matter what's on the touchpad, its if it can boot or not. The OP says if can boot you shouldn't run this. I would acmeuninstall and reinstall with the latest files. It sounds like something got corrupted somehow that effects you shutdown.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmmm

I'm having exactly the same issue as HumanSince1969 many pages ago: It freezes on "Checking A6 firmware..."

Anyone have any ideas?

The command that refers to appears to be this:

ssh -i ssh-key [email protected] /tmp/PmA6Updater -x -d 0 /tmp/a6_firmware.txt.00

I tried pinging 192.168.7.7 but no response. I assume this is related to the network being disconnected and reconnecting when running the script? Is the script assuming something about my network that it shouldn't - I certainly can't see why it should disconnect my normal ethernet connection.

But it seems weird because the previous command which is to scp to 192.168.7.7 works fine...


----------



## zondajag

Ok I have tried the first method about 50 times. I keep getting stuck at the fastboot not found stage. Its driving me a bit nuts. lsusb doesn't show anything and as far as I know I have not seen the home button light up once since I started this process. Running 12.04 livecd with dfu util installed and adb and fastboot installed.
here is my typescript file.

Ocassionally between attempts i get the QDL second stage not found error.

The part I get stuck on is when it tries to load fastboot and the terminal cursor stops blinking and eventually the whole process is aborted. I dont think this script can properly reboot it. The device seems to get the right files copied but get stuck. JCSullins care to illuminate us with your wisdom. I really dont want to have to sell this touchpad for spares


----------



## petur

Another one here with a bricked TP 16GB that was running CM10 20121216...

debrick fails at the now known open multi error:



Code:


<br />
Writing ... <removed long log><br />
Executing file...<br />
Checking QDL mode...<br />
Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED  <br />
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
MSG:	Error Status:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
Invalid openMulti response.<br />
Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
Aborted.<br />

EDIT: been reading up a bit, found http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38219202 - could it be the emmc file is not OK for some models?


----------



## shenxinaz

Timmmm said:


> I'm having exactly the same issue as HumanSince1969 many pages ago: It freezes on "Checking A6 firmware..."
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> The command that refers to appears to be this:
> 
> ssh -i ssh-key [email protected] /tmp/PmA6Updater -x -d 0 /tmp/a6_firmware.txt.00
> 
> I tried pinging 192.168.7.7 but no response. I assume this is related to the network being disconnected and reconnecting when running the script? Is the script assuming something about my network that it shouldn't - I certainly can't see why it should disconnect my normal ethernet connection.
> 
> But it seems weird because the previous command which is to scp to 192.168.7.7 works fine...


it seemed that you have connect to another network like wireless Access Point ,try direct connect to internet ,note that the 192.168.x.x maybe is your local network.


----------



## bladah29

HumanSince1969 said:


> Another one here with a bricked TP 16GB that was running CM10 20121216...
> 
> debrick fails at the now known open multi error:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Writing ... <removed long log><br />
> Executing file...<br />
> Checking QDL mode...<br />
> Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
> Sending MAGIC...<br />
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED  <br />
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:<br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> MSG:	Error Status:<br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> Sending secureMode...<br />
> Sending openMulti ...<br />
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> Invalid openMulti response.<br />
> Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
> Aborted.<br />
> 
> EDIT: been reading up a bit, found http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=38219202 - could it be the emmc file is not OK for some models?


I am having the same issue on my 16gb tp. Did you ever find solution?


----------



## bikehike

petur said:


> Another one here with a bricked TP 16GB that was running CM10 20121216...
> 
> debrick fails at the now known open multi error:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Writing ... <removed long log><br />
> Executing file...<br />
> Checking QDL mode...<br />
> Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
> Sending MAGIC...<br />
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED  <br />
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:<br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> MSG:	Error Status:<br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> Sending secureMode...<br />
> Sending openMulti ...<br />
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> Invalid openMulti response.<br />
> Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
> Aborted.<br />
> 
> EDIT: been reading up a bit, found http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=38219202 - could it be the emmc file is not OK for some models?


I am wondering the same thing. The error message "Open multi failed, unknown error" can be found in the emmcbld.hex file. Early on in the V1 debrick threads there were 3 different versions of emmsbld.hex file. I believe at the time I tried all 3 but had same problem (and back then it was incorrectly called the "cookie problem".). It appears to me that the emmcbld.hex file is a program that gets downloaded to the TP and then executed. The debrick program then effectively is communicating with the emmcbld program to perform the actions leading up to the "open multi failed" error. I dunno, this is getting to be a big waste of time for us who get stuck at that point.


----------



## gkwiki

This link to download says file not found - http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/tpdebrick/tpdebrick-v004.zip. Got the link from page1 of this thread. Is the file available somewhere else?

Thank you,


----------



## babston

Is the Goo link not working for anyone else? I am trying to get the tpdebrick-v004.zip and it says it was not found. I have a Tp that is not turning on at all and will not show the USB connection image. I do get a battery with a ? but that is it. I have let it change via the wall plug for several days but nothing.


----------



## nevertells

babston said:


> Is the Goo link not working for anyone else? I am trying to get the tpdebrick-v004.zip and it says it was not found. I have a Tp that is not turning on at all and will not show the USB connection image. I do get a battery with a ? but that is it. I have let it change via the wall plug for several days but nothing.


Yes, Goo.im appears to be misbehaving right now.


----------



## CheekyMonkey

jcsullins said:


> tpdebrick v004 by jcsullins
> ===========================
> TPDebrick is a suite of programs and files used to "debrick"
> HP Touchpads. This process should allow the revival of Touchpads
> that cannot boot due to corrupted raw partitions, corrupted bootloaders
> or corrupted A6 firmware. Note that this should allow you to get
> into bootie (webOS) recovery mode. Additional steps may be needed
> after to restore the bootie configuration or OS (i.e. webOS doctor).
> 
> NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
> then you SHOULD NOT do the following.
> 
> NOTE: Before attempting the following,
> you should make sure that the failure to boot isn't due to
> a faulty USB cable or charger.
> 
> NOTE: The following should be considered a LAST RESORT.
> If the Touchpad isn't already "bricked",
> then the following may very well "brick" it.
> 
> NOTE: USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!
> 
> TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
> Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
> assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb).
> 
> 1. Click "Try Ubuntu"
> 2. Click the Wifi icon in top right of screen
> 3. Click on your Wifi AP name to establish network connection
> 4. Enter wifi password, if needed
> 5. Click Firefox icon on left of screen
> 6. Download the webOS 3.0.5 doctor from the URL:
> http://downloads.hel...05hstnhwifi.jar
> 7. Select "Save File"
> 8. Click OK
> 9. Download tpdebrick-v004 from the URL:
> http://goo.im/devs/j...ebrick-v004.zip
> 10. Select "Save File"
> 11. Click OK
> 12. Wait for downloads to complete
> 13. Click "Dash Home" (icon in top left corner of screen)
> 14. Type in "Terminal"
> 15. Click on the "Terminal" icon
> 16. Click in the "Terminal" window
> 17. Run "cd Downloads"
> 18. Run "unzip tpdebrick-v004"
> 19. Run "cd tpdebrick-v004"
> 20. Connect touchpad
> 21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
> 22. Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
> 23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)
> 
> The tpdebrick process can take from 5 to 10 minutes (or even more
> if you have very slow network connection). It should end with "ALL DONE."
> If the process hangs for more than 5 minutes, you can abort the process
> by pressing Ctrl-\ (Ctrl key and key with '|' above '\').
> 
> 24. Run "exit" (this will stop the output capture started with 'script')
> 
> 25. If the 'tpdebrick' process did not end with "ALL DONE." you should
> upload the "typescript" file (the output capture) so that the cause
> of failure can be diagnosed. Regardless, it's a good idea to save
> this file somewhere for future analysis, if needed.
> 
> 26. Click icon in far right corner of screen
> 27. Select "shutdown"
> 28. Select "shutdown" or "reboot"
> 29. Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger and allow to charge for
> several hours


Genius!

Just now walked through these steps on my once "dead" CM9 TouchPad
I'm charging the device now on the stock charger after getting the "success" message:

"Rebooting Touchpad ...
Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger now
and allow it to charge for several hours
ALL DONE."

I've not yet read through all 40 pages of this thread but I'm hoping I'm going to find in this thread a post that explains the
reason why this issue happens in the first place ...

Is it because of the CM9 dual boot or is it some other factor that causes this to happen in the first place?

I've got a second CM9 TouchPad that so far hasn't suffered the same issue

I'll leave my revived TouchPad to charge overnight now

Thank You Sir!


----------



## stupid

*EDIT*: Since I wrote this guide, people have apparently been trying to use this in cases where they shouldn't.

This post outlines a fix for the *QDL Mode not found* error.

*THIS WILL NOT FIX 'OPEN MULTI' OR ANY OTHER ERROR.* Seriously, don't bother trying.

Are you not getting ANY signs of life at all? As in you never see any entries for the TP under Windows Device Manager, the lights on the center button never flash, you never see ANYTHING at all on the screen, no matter what button gymnastics you perform, and when you run TPDebrick, even after holding down Power+Home+VolDown for over 30 seconds, all you get is "QDL mode not found" and *not ANY other error message*, (I wasn't joking when I said it won't work for anything else), and you've tried doing it on different USB ports & using a different cable?

Solution: battery pull.

First off, I should note that mine first crashed at the moment that I disconnected it from the charger - this wasn't a case of the battery going totally dead, as it had just been charged.

Anyway, I used iFixit's guide to get the Touchpad open. A butterknife and my pocketknife were enough to get me in. I slipped the butterknife in the gap between the rubber gasket and the outer shell and pried until I could see the clips holding the two halves together. The clip locations are marked with red rectangles in that first iFixit pic (the side with the volume buttons are on top in that pic). You can see the clip itself in the second pic, it's near the corner of the part that's pried upward, and almost looks like a little button. What iFixit's guide doesn't tell you is that you need to pry those clips toward the *outside* of the unit (at first I was trying to push them inward). So with my butterknife holding the two halves apart, I stuck my pocketknife (a mini flat-head screwdriver would probably work, too) in the gap between the top of the clip and the screen, then lifted upward so that the clip would be pried toward the outside of the unit. I managed to keep all of my clips intact this way.

Once the two halves are apart, it's probably safest to pull the cables attaching the screen (bottom of page 1/top of page 2 on iFixit). From this point, if you want to do things neatly and professionally, just follow iFixit's guide. If you do it that way, be warned that you're gonna be taking removing the motherboard and most things attached to it.

If you don't mind the brute force approach, you can try what I did. First, remove the three screws holding the battery in place. The battery is also held in place by some double-sided tape on the back, just pry it out starting from the USB port side. The battery is attached via a cable that plugs into the underside of the motherboard (that's why iFixit has you remove the mobo). The plug has a clip on it that secures it in place. I just pulled it out by steadily pulling on the cable. This messed up the clip, so I just cut it off of the plug, then slid the plug back into place. (Like I said, brute force approach.)

Reattach the screen cables if you took them off (those ribbon cables require a little dexterity to get them in all the way so that the black clips will secure). Then hold your breath and try the power button. Mine needed to be charged (showed the normal low battery icon on the screen), but that was it, I was back in business!

At this point, it's just matter of putting it back together. There's two little tabs in the corners on the side of the screen where there were no clips, make sure those are slotted in correctly when you put the two halves back together. Then press the halves together until the clips reattach.

Hope this helps someone else!


----------



## johnat

Hi - some advice please. I have the question mark of death on my wife's TP. We only have Windowns 8 laptops at home and read there are problems dual booting Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 8. Can I install Ubuntu 12.04 in a Acer Aspire1 netbook and user this to debrick the TP?

Many thanks


----------



## Gradular

johnat said:


> Hi - some advice please. I have the question mark of death on my wife's TP. We only have Windowns 8 laptops at home and read there are problems dual booting Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 8. Can I install Ubuntu 12.04 in a Acer Aspire1 netbook and user this to debrick the TP?
> 
> Many thanks


 try using ubuntu booted from usb drive. Alot of people seem to have better luck with that.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## johnat

Thanks, I have taken advice and tried that. I downloaded ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit and made liveusb. Had reasonable success until running tpdebrick in Terminal. Then got error saying "dfu-util" and "fastboot" not installed. Reading earlier posts it appears that both dfu-util and fastboot are meant to auto install with ubuntu 12.04 32 bit, so not sure what I am doing wrong. ANy help gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## gkwiki

Thank you! Was able to get my TP working with the tpdebrick.

johnat,
Is your ubuntu connected to internet. I think I saw a similar issue. But after I connected to internet some packages were downloaded and installed.


----------



## johnat

Thanks to jcsullins, gradular and gkwiki - have TP up and running now. I followed the liveusb route as follows:

- downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (32 bit) from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - actually this downloads ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
- used LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.19 to create LiveUSB on 2GB stick
- booted Windows 7 desktop with liveUSB, having changed boot order to USB-HDD first.

The first problem when running tpdebrick-v004 was as reported above ("fastboot" and "dfu-util" not installed).
Used advice on http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-adb-and-fastboot-android-tools.html and ran in Linux "terminal" the following:
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
Rebooted, and followed OP procedure without a hitch. Have 21% on battery already and booted up previously bricked TP. One happy wife!

Donation on its way to jcsullins - I can only admire his expertise in solving this unfortunate characteristic with the TPs.

Thanks again.


----------



## babston

I was able to run this and it came back with fastboot not found. I am using the 12.0.4 live CD. Please see the attached typescript file.

I disconnected and reconnected it and it finished this time.. i am getting the white flashing lights on the home button.. it will be plugged in for several hours... hope this works. HP wanted $385 to have it repaired.. crazy.


----------



## nappy

I am also having the open multi error. I am not sure if this is common, but when I am in windows, the TP wants to connect but windows finds that it is an unknown device and can't find drivers.

Is there any way to get windows to recognize it correctly?


----------



## nevertells

johnat said:


> Thanks to jcsullins, gradular and gkwiki - have TP up and running now. I followed the liveusb route as follows:
> 
> - downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (32 bit) from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - actually this downloads ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
> - used LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.19 to create LiveUSB on 2GB stick
> - booted Windows 7 desktop with liveUSB, having changed boot order to USB-HDD first.
> 
> The first problem when running tpdebrick-v004 was as reported above ("fastboot" and "dfu-util" not installed).
> Used advice on http://www.webupd8.o...roid-tools.html and ran in Linux "terminal" the following:
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
> Rebooted, and followed OP procedure without a hitch. Have 21% on battery already and booted up previously bricked TP. One happy wife!
> 
> Donation on its way to jcsullins - I can only admire his expertise in solving this unfortunate characteristic with the TPs.
> 
> Thanks again.


Did you install Llama or AutomateIt to protect your investment in time and money, not to mention keeping the wife happy?


----------



## Captaincornflake

Followed this process last night on a seemingly completely dead touchpad, and it's now fully functioning.
Excellent work!


----------



## petur

As TPDebrick v004 isn't working for me, I'm trying the manual way like was done in V01. Here are the steps done so far, under windows (in a VM):
- install windows QDL driver (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1770695/QDL/QCHUSB-Drivers-from-RiffJtag.zip)
- install QPST 2.7 build 366 (http://conflipper.com/Software/QPST_2.7_366.rar)

However, in the eMMC software download app, the download button never becomes active. Does it need that xml file?


----------



## splash

Hi there. First off, hats off to JCSullins for coming up with this, I've managed to unbrick 3 TPs with this already.

I attempted to unbrick a 4th TP, and got this:

Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file mbr32.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

The first 3 Touchpads sorta flew right by this and finished normally. The rig is a standard Intel PC, Ubuntu 12.04 LiveCD, OEM HP USB cable. Obviously, the rig works, or I wouldn't have gotten 3 to complete before this.

After reading all 41 pages so far, I've tried the "hold power + home for 15 seconds while it's looking for fastboot mode", and I've tried the "disconnect the USB cable and reconnect it while it's looking for fastboot mode", and neither will get me past this on the 4th TP.

I have a 5th TP to do, but so far, it has ZERO signs of any life. Holding power + vol- + home never makes anything show up in lsusb, nor does it ever tell me to release the buttons like the others did. I may need to pull the battery and give it some low level charge as it seems D-E-D dead...

Any thoughts on the fastboot mode thing?


----------



## petur

splash said:


> I have a 5th TP to do, but so far, it has ZERO signs of any life. Holding power + vol- + home never makes anything show up in lsusb, nor does it ever tell me to release the buttons like the others did. I may need to pull the battery and give it some low level charge as it seems D-E-D dead...


You could try plugging it into a non-HP charger or putting it on the touchstone for a day until it shows up in lsusb. I discovered the HP USB charger was drawing 0.0W when I plugged in my TP, so I gave it a (modified) tomtom charger until it had some juice in it.


----------



## bikehike

stupid said:


> So, I fixed my Touchpad, which was previously stuck on 'QDL mode not found' in TPDebrick and showed nothing in Windows Device Manager (and no other button gymnastics working).
> 
> Solution: battery pull.
> 
> If you don't mind the brute force approach, you can try what I did. First, remove the three screws holding the battery in place. The battery is also held in place by some double-sided tape on the back, just pry it out starting from the USB port side. The battery is attached via a cable that plugs into the underside of the motherboard (that's why iFixit has you remove the mobo). The plug has a clip on it that secures it in place. I just pulled it out by steadily pulling on the cable. This messed up the clip, so I just cut it off of the plug, then slid the plug back into place. (Like I said, brute force approach.)
> 
> Reattach the screen cables if you took them off (those ribbon cables require a little dexterity to get them in all the way so that the black clips will secure). Then hold your breath and try the power button. Mine needed to be charged (showed the normal low battery icon on the screen), but that was it, I was back in business!
> 
> At this point, it's just matter of putting it back together. There's two little tabs in the corners on the side of the screen where there were no clips, make sure those are slotted in correctly when you put the two halves back together. Then press the halves together until the clips reattach.
> 
> Hope this helps someone else!


Hey "Stupid",
So all you did was disconnect the battery and reattach it? i.e. did NOT charge battery externally? How long did you unattach it? I'm stuck on the "open multi failed" error during the debrick process. And am thinking of maybe trying to disconnect the battery. Else it goes in the trash.... Thanks.


----------



## zweily

I have recovered my TP several times using this.
But, it seems the TP has some kind of defect. I have tried using tools to automatically shutdown the device when the battery level is below 30%. After the device is shutdown, it goes into this kind of "sleep death" again. Then I have to try this again to make it back. That's why I say I have recovered this device several times...
Not sure if any other method can try to make it not go into such condition. Now, I'm trying to recover it for the 5th time. After it back, maybe I should always put the AC power plugged in when the battery is below 50%....











zweily said:


> One more thing worth to try when you encounter the "openMulti" failures:
> 1. disconnect the usb cable from your TP;
> 2. quick click the home button about 20 or 30 times while holding the power button;
> 3. reconnect back to PC (ubuntu) and do "lsusb"
> 4. if the device disappears in the result of "lsusb", then you may see the home button is blinking! This means it is charging. You can just leave it there and it will back when the power is enough.
> 5. This is optional step, if you get the result of step 4, you can try run the "tpdebrick_v004" tool. It will tell you to press the combination and just do it, then tpdebrick just works as expected.
> 
> I have to say, debrick TP needs more patient. Just try again and again for each kind of combinations with the tpdebrick_v004 tool. I fixed 3 TPs... Many thanks to @[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jcsullins.[/background]


----------



## Gradular

zweily said:


> I have recovered my TP several times using this.
> But, it seems the TP has some kind of defect. I have tried using tools to automatically shutdown the device when the battery level is below 30%. After the device is shutdown, it goes into this kind of "sleep death" again. Then I have to try this again to make it back. That's why I say I have recovered this device several times...
> Not sure if any other method can try to make it not go into such condition. Now, I'm trying to recover it for the 5th time. After it back, maybe I should always put the AC power plugged in when the battery is below 50%....


 i would venture to guess your battery is going. Any thoughts, Grimm?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## stupid

bikehike said:


> Hey "Stupid",
> So all you did was disconnect the battery and reattach it? i.e. did NOT charge battery externally? How long did you unattach it? I'm stuck on the "open multi failed" error during the debrick process. And am thinking of maybe trying to disconnect the battery. Else it goes in the trash.... Thanks.


If you're getting that far, I doubt your problem would be fixed by removing the battery. At the very least, your problem is different than mine was. Mine was giving no response to anything whatsoever, not even getting past the QDL mode check, which is the very first step of the actual fixing part of the process. The 'open multi' step comes a while after that.

As for what I did, yeah, all I did was disconnect the battery and reattach it. As I said, I cut off part of the connector (not something that's going to fix any issues, I just did it to make reassembly easier), so the total time it was disconnected was maybe 10 minutes.

I should also note for others that mine first crashed at the moment that I disconnected it from the charger - this wasn't a case of the battery going totally dead, as it had just been charged.


----------



## lifeisfun

Gradular said:


> i would venture to guess your battery is going. Any thoughts, Grimm?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I don't believe battery replacement will fix it since I have the same problem
reboot works fine but powering down and back on doesn't. Battery swap did not fix it.
I just make sure to put it bac on charger after use.


----------



## ashkan1234

hi!
tpdebrick-v004 download and extract!
device connected and Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
command input in terminal ubontu 12.4(live USB):
[email protected]:~$ cd Downloads
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ cd tpdebrick-v004
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ script
Script started, file is typescript
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 16
sudo: ./tpdebrick: command not found
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$
-------------------------------
what "sudo ./tpdebrick 16" not found?


----------



## Bwangster12

Is there a way to just reflash the A6 firmware without going through this whole process? I can boot up fine, TP is functioning fine, but advice was given to reflash A6 firmware because my TP with latest CM10 0304 isnt dropping to the 3-5 mA during deep sleep.


----------



## determinedd

Can anyone give info on the process for a Verizon Pre 3 with no signs of life (QHSUSB), assuming it's not a hardware failure? When downloading the 7x30 flash programmer and boot image (I assume partition.mbn is sufficient - parseBinaryPartitionFile.pl shows 3 partitions) using either emmcdownload or software download/multi-image with phone on COM 5 I get "ARMPRG error: 15, text: No partition table received before open multi." I tried modifying the tpdebrick script, but did not go as far as to convert the .hex to .bin and am unsure about setting up the partitions. My details and file list (pic).

Windows 7 x64
QPST 2.7.374
webosdoctorp224mantaverizon

Ubuntu 12.04 LTS










As a side, when I put a new battery in the dead Pre 3 it does nothing and when I put the dead battery in a new Pre 3 I first get the question mark, then the low battery symbol which remains even after 5+ hours of charging.

Thanks!


----------



## bikehike

stupid said:


> ...snip...
> I should also note for others that mine first crashed at the moment that I disconnected it from the charger - this wasn't a case of the battery going totally dead, as it had just been charged.


That's similar to my 2nd bricking: when I disconnected it from the charger (battery at 100%) it immediately put a message up that it was shutting down. Resulting in immediate brick. With my TP a shutdown is the recipe to brick it. (restart works fine, though.) I'm wondering if it could be a recent (1 to 2 months ago) change to CM9 to automatically shut itself down at some battery level that was the "culprit". i.e. a buggy determination that it needs to shutdown because the battery is in danger of getting too low. The other possible culprit I'll check if it ever revives is a buggy battery app that initiated the shutdwon. If it ever rivives, my plan is to just disable/uninstall the battery app and drop back to a Dec2012 CM9 version.


----------



## nevertells

bikehike said:


> That's similar to my 2nd bricking: when I disconnected it from the charger (battery at 100%) it immediately put a message up that it was shutting down. Resulting in immediate brick. With my TP a shutdown is the recipe to brick it. (restart works fine, though.) I'm wondering if it could be a recent (1 to 2 months ago) change to CM9 to automatically shut itself down at some battery level that was the "culprit". i.e. a buggy determination that it needs to shutdown because the battery is in danger of getting too low. The other possible culprit I'll check if it ever revives is a buggy battery app that initiated the shutdwon. If it ever rivives, my plan is to just disable/uninstall the battery app and drop back to a Dec2012 CM9 version.


Have you ever tested it in WebOS? How does it behave?


----------



## ashkan1234

please help me!
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sudo: ./tpdebrick: command not found!
how to fix error ??[/background]


----------



## petur

ashkan1234 said:


> please help me!
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sudo: ./tpdebrick: command not found!
> how to fix error ??[/background]


make sure you are in the folder where tpdebrick was extracted to - type *ls *to see what files are there


----------



## bikehike

nevertells said:


> Have you ever tested it in WebOS? How does it behave?


Since the bricking phase of its life, no I haven't ever tried booting WebOS to see if it works any better. But multiple people posted that "the problem" afflicts WebOS too. Unfortunately it sounds like there's not just 1 problem going on here. My TP seemed to be rock solid for approx a year, regardless of whether it was WebOS or CM9. There was another poster who was adept at opening up his touchpad and reviving it via battery removal and external charging; he experimented and found that like 3 out of 4 times that he shut it down, it would not come back.


----------



## lifeisfun

bikehike said:


> Since the bricking phase of its life, no I haven't ever tried booting WebOS to see if it works any better. But multiple people posted that "the problem" afflicts WebOS too. Unfortunately it sounds like there's not just 1 problem going on here. My TP seemed to be rock solid for approx a year, regardless of whether it was WebOS or CM9. There was another poster who was adept at opening up his touchpad and reviving it via battery removal and external charging; he experimented and found that like 3 out of 4 times that he shut it down, it would not come back.


I have tried in webos but same problem, shutdown will temporary brick it.
Reboot works every time.


----------



## nevertells

bikehike said:


> I have tried in webos but same problem, shutdown will temporary brick it.
> Reboot works every time.


The point of my asking was in your previous post you were pointing at it being a CM9 cause. Where as if it happens in both operating systems, then that tends to point at a hardware issue, ie., J.C. process to reflash the A6 controller. That's firmware, not operating system software.


----------



## ashkan1234

ReDownload tpdebrick And Worked!
RESULT:
.
.
.
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.827s]
writing 'bootmem'...
OKAY [ 2.933s]
finished. total time: 3.760s
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
netchip mode not found
Aborted.
------------------------
No All Done!


----------



## julientexier

@Ashkan1234 I have the same problem and nobody answered me... Hope we will find a solution...


----------



## Kjetil

Do you think there will be any breakthrough for us with open multi prob, or should i just sell HP for spare parts and move on?


----------



## determinedd

Kjetil said:


> Do you think there will be any breakthrough for us with open multi prob, or should i just sell HP for spare parts and move on?


I think we should be patient and keep it as a souvenir, with hopes of reviving it one day.


----------



## jackbauer

am also getting the same issue here. 32gb touchpad stopped working after battery died, was running cm9

Writing ... <removed long log>
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG:	Error Status:
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## bikehike

nevertells said:


> The point of my asking was in your previous post you were pointing at it being a CM9 cause. Where as if it happens in both operating systems, then that tends to point at a hardware issue, ie., J.C. process to reflash the A6 controller. That's firmware, not operating system software.


The point is that for those of us for whom shutdown is death, a recent change to CM9 to automatically do a shutdown based on any criteria is a BAD thing. For other (most?) TP users there is apparently no problem shutting down and perhaps advantages to shutting down if in fact it is low battery that is somehow triggering their problems. A couple of us noticed that a fully charged TP when disconnected from the charger caused immediate shutdown. That seems to me to indicate some flawed calculation of when to perform an automatic shutdown. Maybe our TP have a flaw in the circuitry/logic that reports battery level. 
The root of the problem likely is a specific HW flaw but it gets triggered by certain scenarios which could be exasperated by the choice of a particular OS revision.


----------



## edl

Kjetil said:


> Do you think there will be any breakthrough for us with open multi prob, or should i just sell HP for spare parts and move on?


i too had the 'multi prob' and based on some recommendations on this thread left my TP unplugged for a couple of weeks. yesterday, plugged it in and immediately saw flashing lights. ~15 minutes later, TP was booting.

it's worth a shot.


----------



## petur

edl said:


> i too had the 'multi prob' and based on some recommendations on this thread left my TP unplugged for a couple of weeks. yesterday, plugged it in and immediately saw flashing lights. ~15 minutes later, TP was booting.
> 
> it's worth a shot.


thanks, I'll be shooting


----------



## gaerym

please tell me if anyone could solve the problem of open multi . not forget us please thanks


----------



## zondajag

petur said:


> Thanks to jcsullins, gradular and gkwiki - have TP up and running now. I followed the liveusb route as follows:
> 
> - downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (32 bit) from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - actually this downloads ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
> - used LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.19 to create LiveUSB on 2GB stick
> - booted Windows 7 desktop with liveUSB, having changed boot order to USB-HDD first.
> 
> The first problem when running tpdebrick-v004 was as reported above ("fastboot" and "dfu-util" not installed).
> Used advice on http://www.webupd8.o...roid-tools.html and ran in Linux "terminal" the following:
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
> Rebooted, and followed OP procedure without a hitch. Have 21% on battery already and booted up previously bricked TP. One happy wife!
> 
> Donation on its way to jcsullins - I can only admire his expertise in solving this unfortunate characteristic with the TPs.
> 
> Thanks again.


AHA. Perhaps My issues were down to running the 64bit live cd


----------



## lifeisfun

edl said:


> i too had the 'multi prob' and based on some recommendations on this thread left my TP unplugged for a couple of weeks. yesterday, plugged it in and immediately saw flashing lights. ~15 minutes later, TP was booting.
> 
> it's worth a shot.


Did you try to shutdown and boot again since then? (Not rebooting)
Thanks


----------



## SOHKis

recently found my tp wouldn't boot & i've tried just about everything. gave this a run & it seems to hang looking for the device @ 'Requesting SoftwareVersion...'

I guess I'll unplug it & keep it off the touchstone for a week or so & give it another shot.

Thanks,

any help/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lifeisfun

SOHKis said:


> recently found my tp wouldn't boot & i've tried just about everything. gave this a run & it seems to hang looking for the device @ 'Requesting SoftwareVersion...'
> 
> I guess I'll unplug it & keep it off the touchstone for a week or so & give it another shot.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> any help/suggestions would be appreciated.


I get the same thing when my TP plays dead if I shutdown (reboot works fine)
It will eventually boot again but I still didn't find what causes that problem.
(I did replace battery but it did not help)
How did yours get bricked?


----------



## SOHKis

lifeisfun said:


> I get the same thing when my TP plays dead if I shutdown (reboot works fine)
> It will eventually boot again but I still didn't find what causes that problem.
> (I did replace battery but it did not help)
> How did yours get bricked?


I'm not exactly sure, I would occasionally find it powered off but would always be able to bring it back by pressing home/power until it booted, but when i went to wake it a few weeks ago in the same way it never booted up. can't seem to get any signs of life out of it currently aside from the 'qhsusb_dload' showing under device manager if plugged into my windows box.

how bad was the battery replacement..? i've got the EOL teardown but haven't pulled one apart yet.

i'm thinking if this thing doesn't respond to some time off the charger, replacing/charging the battery might be my only option.


----------



## edl

lifeisfun said:


> Did you try to shutdown and boot again since then? (Not rebooting)
> Thanks


no. i immediately doctor'd and set aside for rainy day... its an extra TP in the house.


----------



## edl

edl said:


> no. i immediately doctor'd and set aside for rainy day... its an extra TP in the house.


out of curiosity, tried booting now after prior shutdown. no issues, booted into setup no problems.


----------



## nevertells

lifeisfun said:


> I get the same thing when my TP plays dead if I shutdown (reboot works fine)
> It will eventually boot again but I still didn't find what causes that problem.
> (I did replace battery but it did not help)
> How did yours get bricked?


Don't remember, did anyone suggest that you completely uninstall Android and see how your TouchPad behaves just running WebOS? If so, did you try that?


----------



## splash

I just had an interesting de-brick...

I have had 2 of these debrick with this tool, even though there were no lights, no screen, but they showed up in lsusb. Basically, you hit power+vol -+home until the program tells you to release the buttons. If it never tells you to do that, it's likely not going into QDL mode.

That said, I ran into one that got the "open multi" issue, but right after it aborted, the alternating lights on the home button started blinking. I left it like that for a bit, then moved it to a 1A charger, got the blinking lights again. Left it that way for a while more, and eventually got the low charge icon screen, after which I moved it to a standard HP charger. It has since booted up and it charging the rest of the way...

Odd... Perhaps this one was really saved by a trickle charge? I've had yet to have that work before...


----------



## Stan R

splash said:


> I just had an interesting de-brick...
> 
> I have had 2 of these debrick with this tool, even though there were no lights, no screen, but they showed up in lsusb. Basically, you hit power+vol -+home until the program tells you to release the buttons. If it never tells you to do that, it's likely not going into QDL mode.
> 
> That said, I ran into one that got the "open multi" issue, but right after it aborted, the alternating lights on the home button started blinking. I left it like that for a bit, then moved it to a 1A charger, got the blinking lights again. Left it that way for a while more, and eventually got the low charge icon screen, after which I moved it to a standard HP charger. It has since booted up and it charging the rest of the way...
> 
> Odd... Perhaps this one was really saved by a trickle charge? I've had yet to have that work before...


Is there anything that can be done if it *doesn't* go into QDL Mode?


----------



## lifeisfun

SOHKis said:


> out of curiosity, tried booting now after prior shutdown. no issues, booted into setup no problems.


Thanks for the test 
On mine if I boot back on imediatelly after shutdown it will work as well but if I let it off for some time then it will not boot.


----------



## bikehike

splash said:


> I just had an interesting de-brick...
> 
> I have had 2 of these debrick with this tool, even though there were no lights, no screen, but they showed up in lsusb. Basically, you hit power+vol -+home until the program tells you to release the buttons. If it never tells you to do that, it's likely not going into QDL mode.
> 
> That said, I ran into one that got the "open multi" issue, but right after it aborted, the alternating lights on the home button started blinking. I left it like that for a bit, then moved it to a 1A charger, got the blinking lights again. Left it that way for a while more, and eventually got the low charge icon screen, after which I moved it to a standard HP charger. It has since booted up and it charging the rest of the way...
> 
> Odd... Perhaps this one was really saved by a trickle charge? I've had yet to have that work before...


I think my previous brick was cured exactly same way: I just noticed the home button flashing left to right between debrick attempts. But after a month or so it bricked again when I disconnected from AC charger. Haven't been able to repeat the magic cure so far. If only there was a way to drain the battery of a bricked TP... (Yeah, the battery removal process scares me.)


----------



## splash

More to that same odd de-brick...

For the folks who are talking about powering it off re-creating the brick condition, are they also TPs that have the "open multi failed" message when you try to use the debrick tool?

I ask because the unit I have here charged up, ran fine for hours while I ran it down, then charged just fine again. I figured it was fixed, so I turned it off. Not 15 minutes later, I go to turn it on, and no-go. It's just as dead as when I got it. Only this time, I haven't been able to trick the home button lights into blinking (not that I think they should, it's fully charged). The debrick tool still says "open multi failed" too.

One peculiar thing I noticed with the debrick tool on this one, and that is I did not need to do the power+vol-+home button combo before it started loading files. Not when I first tried it, and not now (on it's 2nd brick). With all the other ones I have done, I plug it in, run the tool, it tells me to hold the three buttons, it will ten tell me to release them, THEN the file copying starts. With this one, I plugged it in, started the tool, and it took off copying files without pressing a thing. Is this also common for the "open multi failed" folks"?

Also, I saw someone ask if running this tool successfully keeps it from happening again, especially with those that simply powering it off seemed to cause it... Well, I don't know about preventing it forever, but, of the 5 successful debricks I have so far, each one has been charged, used, charged again, and powered off in between, and come right back each time. One potential reason is that I haven't run into "open multi failed" until this last one.


----------



## Gradular

bikehike said:


> I think my previous brick was cured exactly same way: I just noticed the home button flashing left to right between debrick attempts. But after a month or so it bricked again when I disconnected from AC charger. Haven't been able to repeat the magic cure so far. If only there was a way to drain the battery of a bricked TP... (Yeah, the battery removal process scares me.)


 dont charge it for a few weeks batteries slowly discharge over time naturally

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Dvigilante1

just checking to see if any has resolved the open multi failed, unknown error. I'm stuck at that stage. Anyone knows what Cannot write file tz.mbn means?


----------



## petur

splash said:


> With this one, I plugged it in, started the tool, and it took off copying files without pressing a thing. Is this also common for the "open multi failed" folks"?


On mine it is.... when I connect it to the PC, it is always in QDL mode and the download starts right away. And then fails with the open multi error. Sometimes if I leave it on the PC for some time, it needs the combo keypress to make it respond again. But it looks like connecting it wakes it up.


----------



## lifeisfun

splash said:


> More to that same odd de-brick...
> 
> For the folks who are talking about powering it off re-creating the brick condition, are they also TPs that have the "open multi failed" message when you try to use the debrick tool?
> 
> I ask because the unit I have here charged up,..............


No, in my case I get stuck at checking software version, the debrick process never finished for me.
Asked numerous times but never got answer what it means.


----------



## megaman781

petur said:


> On mine it is.... when I connect it to the PC, it is always in QDL mode and the download starts right away. And then fails with the open multi error. Sometimes if I leave it on the PC for some time, it needs the combo keypress to make it respond again. But it looks like connecting it wakes it up.


 same here, im having the open multi error, and when i connect it sometimes asks for the button press combo, other times it just runs, but other times just pressing volume down works. Hopefully we get a fix for this soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## splash

Yeah, you see, on the ones that worked, they NEVER just took off copying files. I always had to do the 3-button-hold to get it to move forward. I had 2 that wouldn't move forward, no matter how long you held those in, but then, they don't show any other signs of life either.

I just wonder if QDL being active all the time is attached to the open multi failures... As in, if QDL mode never quits, does that cause the failure to open multi?...


----------



## Colchiro

bikehike said:


> ...Else it goes in the trash....


So called "bricked" TP's sell for about $75 on fleeBay. There are businesses that will sell items on fleeBay for you, and there's also Craig's list and classified sections on many forums. No reason to throw it away...


----------



## BlackG2k

Hi, guy's

anybody found a solution for the fastboot problem



Code:


<br />
Sending CloseFlush...<br />
Done writing files.<br />
Reseting device...<br />
Requesting Reset...<br />
Waiting for fastboot mode...<br />
fastboot mode not found<br />
Aborted.<br />

i have try all combinations with buttons Home+Voldown power+home .......

i hope anybody have a answer for me

-BlackG2k


----------



## shrike

sir, thank you for your great efforts.
but[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The terminal comes back with a message says:[/background]
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.
How can I overcome this?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## bryantjopplin

People who are having problems with the setup, you need to put Ubuntu on its own partition on your pc and I can promise you that word for word of the instructions work. Even it works on a corrupted emmc touchpad. Didn't fix it but it went through the steps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petur

shrike said:


> sir, thank you for your great efforts.
> but[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The terminal comes back with a message says:[/background]
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG:	Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> How can I overcome this?
> Thanks a lot!


Please try to read at least some pages of this thread.... You're pretty much stuck like a lot of others


----------



## mariemorgan

BlackG2k said:


> Hi, guy's
> 
> anybody found a solution for the fastboot problem
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Sending CloseFlush...<br />
> Done writing files.<br />
> Reseting device...<br />
> Requesting Reset...<br />
> Waiting for fastboot mode...<br />
> fastboot mode not found<br />
> Aborted.<br />
> 
> i have try all combinations with buttons Home+Voldown power+home .......
> 
> i hope anybody have a answer for me
> 
> -BlackG2k


Nope they haven't a few have gotten lucky with doing random power things but mine is stuck there too. I don't think the OP has ever come back to this thread. I'm saving up now for an IPad since I guess my Touchpad is as good as a paperweight.


----------



## Angileque

Thank you jscullens for your dedication and effort.

I stumbled upon this site last night and thought there might be some hope for my bricked tp. Tried the fix however I'm one of the unlucky ones getting the open multi error result.

My tp up and shut itself off one day in August just after it was off warranty. Tried whatever I could find on the wb to get it running but no go.

I was really hoping this would work. My tp wasn't drained when it shut itself off...don't know why it died. I had just gotten it back too from hp for a cracked case issue. It seems that right after the last update it died.

I hope someone can fix the open multi issue.









Thanks.


----------



## nevertells

Angileque said:


> Thank you jscullens for your dedication and effort.
> 
> I stumbled upon this site last night and thought there might be some hope for my bricked tp. Tried the fix however I'm one of the unlucky ones getting the open multi error result.
> 
> My tp up and shut itself off one day in August just after it was off warranty. Tried whatever I could find on the wb to get it running but no go.
> 
> I was really hoping this would work. My tp wasn't drained when it shut itself off...don't know why it died. I had just gotten it back too from hp for a cracked case issue. It seems that right after the last update it died.
> 
> I hope someone can fix the open multi issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


You probably have corrupted A6 controller firmware which means that your battery is fine, just the controller can't talk to the TP to start it up. If you have not read all the way through this thread, you need to do so. You also need to find the IRC where J.C. hangs out. He has talked more than one desperate sole through the process. This process of debricking has been around for months and has been updated and fine tuned many times by J.C. There still may be a way to get yours going again.


----------



## Angileque

Hi there "nevertells". Thanks for the reply and advice. Do you really think there's hope?? My TP was never able to charge back since it died. Tried various USB's, chargers, outlets, button combos, not to mention the fix on pg 1 of this thread last night but nothing. I did read all 46 pgs of the thread last night but you'll have to forgive me, I'm a bit of a techno-tard, so I may have missed something that was pertinent to my issue but because of my ignorance didn't realize it's importance. : ) Can you point me in the right direction pleeeeease??? Thank you!


----------



## edl

mariemorgan said:


> Nope they haven't a few have gotten lucky with doing random power things but mine is stuck there too. I don't think the OP has ever come back to this thread. I'm saving up now for an IPad since I guess my Touchpad is as good as a paperweight.


one word for you. Nexus.


----------



## nevertells

Angileque said:


> Hi there "nevertells". Thanks for the reply and advice. Do you really think there's hope?? My TP was never able to charge back since it died. Tried various USB's, chargers, outlets, button combos, not to mention the fix on pg 1 of this thread last night but nothing. I did read all 46 pgs of the thread last night but you'll have to forgive me, I'm a bit of a techno-tard, so I may have missed something that was pertinent to my issue but because of my ignorance didn't realize it's importance. : ) Can you point me in the right direction pleeeeease??? Thank you!


Here is the deal Angileque, the expert here is J.C. Sullins. If you don't understand what is being discussed here, then you should not be attempting it. I previously suggested you contact J.C. and see what he can do for you. That is the direction I am pointing you in. Fortunately for me, I have never experienced a bricked TouchPad, so I have never had to attempt the debricking process. I occasionally offer up suggestions or ideas which is what I did with you. Maybe one of the other participants here can offer their help or help you contact J.C. on IRC. Good luck.


----------



## Angileque

nevertells said:


> Here is the deal Angileque, the expert here is J.C. Sullins. If you don't understand what is being discussed here, then you should not be attempting it. I previously suggested you contact J.C. and see what he can do for you. That is the direction I am pointing you in. Fortunately for me, I have never experienced a bricked TouchPad, so I have never had to attempt the debricking process. I occasionally offer up suggestions or ideas which is what I did with you. Maybe one of the other participants here can offer their help or help you contact J.C. on IRC. Good luck.


Didn't say I don't understand what is being discussed....
But thanks for your input.


----------



## determinedd

JC Sullins says he still doesn't know of a fix for the "open multi failed" issue. I personally think my device overheated.


----------



## ph3d

People with open multi fail try and connect the device until it appears in /dev/sd* then fdisk the drive delete all the partitions on the tp re run debrick up to 3 times if it fails the first or second time

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## petur

ph3d said:


> People with open multi fail try and connect the device until it appears in /dev/sd* then fdisk the drive delete all the partitions on the tp re run debrick up to 3 times if it fails the first or second time


And how do you make it appear as disk device? I've connected/disconnected already many times, never seen it come up as anything other than QDL


----------



## Angileque

I'd like to know that as well please.


----------



## WyreNut

Success! My touchdroid is back, happily moving its live wallpaper at me! 

I too ran into the multi-error, but tried again several times. Never saw the hoped for "All Done".

After reading all the educated guesses that the emm chip was dead, I was very dejected and began to shut down my laptop and roll up the cables.

Seeing the victim lying next to the OEM charging cable and transformer, I thought "what the heck?" Plugged it in, and saw the battery symbol appear!! First sign of life in 4 days... I took this device to the HP Social Support Summit as a rep for webOS/Touchpads and the thing died when I powered it down for the takeoff on the plane.

My hat is off to jcsullins, and I'll be linking to this thread from the HP support forum.

WyreNut

PS-> Tried to create an account with the tenderloin, not possible to put the puzzle together.


----------



## bikehike

ph3d said:


> People with open multi fail try and connect the device until it appears in /dev/sd* then fdisk the drive delete all the partitions on the tp re run debrick up to 3 times if it fails the first or second time
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Careful... I can't say I understand completly what is being suggested here. But DO NOT start fdisk'g any old /dev/sd* device since some of them will be your host hard-drive if you booted off a ubuntu pen-drive. I haven't had a usable TP for awhile. Are you saying that after the "open multi" failure that the TP's internal disk devices will appear in ubuntu? Haven't noticed that on my "bricked w/open multi failure" TP.


----------



## nevertells

WyreNut said:


> Success! My touchdroid is back, happily moving its live wallpaper at me!
> 
> I too ran into the multi-error, but tried again several times. Never saw the hoped for "All Done".
> 
> After reading all the educated guesses that the emm chip was dead, I was very dejected and began to shut down my laptop and roll up the cables.
> 
> Seeing the victim lying next to the OEM charging cable and transformer, I thought "what the heck?" Plugged it in, and saw the battery symbol appear!! First sign of life in 4 days... I took this device to the HP Social Support Summit as a rep for webOS/Touchpads and the thing died when I powered it down for the takeoff on the plane.
> 
> My hat is off to jcsullins, and I'll be linking to this thread from the HP support forum.
> 
> WyreNut
> 
> PS-> Tried to create an account with the tenderloin, not possible to put the puzzle together.




J. C. Sullins is the expert on this, but from my reading, I don't think you revived your TouchPad with the debrick process. The fact that you never saw the "All Done", but did get the multi-error tells me that the process never successfully completed. There have been many folks report over the last several months before debricking came about that they finally succeeded after numerous attempts at all kinds of suggestions over days and sometimes months. Then one day, they just noticed that it started working and they were not sure which suggestion it was that worked. Glad you are back up and running. Now keep that battery charged up and don't tempt fate by letting your TP drain down too low. A happy lithium battery is a well charged one. They don't like being drained down low like Nimh and Nicad batteries.


----------



## bikehike

nevertells said:


> J. C. Sullins is the expert on this, but from my reading, I don't think you revived your TouchPad with the debrick process. The fact that you never saw the "All Done", but did get the multi-error tells me that the process never successfully completed. There have been many folks report over the last several months before debricking came about that they finally succeeded after numerous attempts at all kinds of suggestions over days and sometimes months. Then one day, they just noticed that it started working and they were not sure which suggestion it was that worked. Glad you are back up and running. Now keep that battery charged up and don't tempt fate by letting your TP drain down too low. A happy lithium battery is a well charged one. They don't like being drained down low like Nimh and Nicad batteries.


Hmmm... sounds more like it was powering off the TP that killed it. My young TP could survive low battery and power-off without any problems. But now that it grew up, my TP cannot handle being turned off. Always do a reboot if you're in that group of anguished TP owners.


----------



## WyreNut

I believe it was the power off too. I never let the device run low, and it was fully charged before giving it the command to power off. Can't remember the last time I powered it down.

I still have Palm PDA's that continue to work fine due my treating them like a pet - daily feeding!

I tried every button combination, varying mA chargers, touchstones, connection to my laptop, and cables over a 4 day period, each night connecting it to a different charging method. Using tpdebrick may have been an incredible coincidence in revival, but I tend to believe otherwise.

WyreNut


----------



## splash

I have a unit that did not complete the debrick process (open multi failure), but started blinking its home button anyway. I let it finish charging, then played with it for a few hours to run it back down, then I charged it again and turned it off. That was the last time it responded to anything and it still gets the open multi failure.

Of all the ones I've done, if they finish the debrick process, they remain alive after subsequent powering off.

The only thing I've noticed about the open multi failure ones is that they seem to be "stuck" in QDL mode all the time. I've never needed the power+vol-+home button combo to start QDL mode on them. On all the ones that succeeded, the script would not continue until I did the 3-button-salute. That said, I did have another one that almost succeeded, but does not enter fastboot mode after the reset that gets requested after the file copies.


----------



## petur

splash said:


> The only thing I've noticed about the open multi failure ones is that they seem to be "stuck" in QDL mode all the time. I've never needed the power+vol-+home button combo to start QDL mode on them.


Perfect description


----------



## erykah013

This is the error I am getting. Any help?

*Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

 I would also like to add that I've tried using a different computer. I've also tried unplugging and replugging as well as holding the power and home button down for 20 seconds. Nothing. I too feel like I'm close. Anyone else have any luck?  *


----------



## skullivan

I'm an OpenMulti victim as well, everything mentioned in the last several posts line up with my experiences. I shut my TP down at ~30% battery life, specifically to avoid the battery issue and it never powered on again (not even a single blink of the home button). I replaced the battery to no avail. It's always stuck in QDL mode. Is anyone getting this issue on anything other than CM10 20121216? I had shut down my TP and the battery had run down plenty of times over the year that I had CM7 and CM9 installed. It died about a week after installing CM10 the first time I shut it down.

Whatever the issue is it certainly seems to involve something in the shutdown process of CM10, not the battery.


----------



## splash

The one I have that magically started blinking after the open multi failure was running a variant of CM7. That said, part of what I did while I was testing the on-battery use of it was to wipe Android off and WebOSdoctor from 3.0.4 to 3.0.5. After all this, powering it off re-bricked it.

IMO, it's not software at all (other than folks forgetting to enable MTP in Android after loading to enable the battery to charge, or by letting it run down).

I think a key to the open multi failures would be to figure out why it stays in QDL mode. With another TP, I can enable QDL mode, wait for a minute or two, and the debrick tool will ask for the 3 button salute again. That tells me that QDL mode normally times out or turns off by itself. On these open multi failures, that is not happening, PLUS it's turning on by itself. I can pick mine up after letting it sit for a week, plug it into the rig, start the debrick tool, and off it goes copying files. At this point I wonder it it ever really turns off.


----------



## petur

I can confirm that mine also bricked some time after installing that CM10 version, and that the battery was not empty at the time. So battery rundown has IMHO *nothing* to do with the problem. Mine has been trickle-charging for weeks, I bet its battery is full, even...


----------



## megaman781

petur said:


> I can confirm that mine also bricked some time after installing that CM10 version, and that the battery was not empty at the time. So battery rundown has IMHO *nothing* to do with the problem. Mine has been trickle-charging for weeks, I bet its battery is full, even...


 the same thing here, mine had full battery, paused a video i was watching when i came back it was dead, i had CM9 installed, but i dont remember if i was running android or webos at that moment


----------



## djprotoss

Okay, so I have (I suspect) battery issues, but while the various reset power sequences do reset the device, I get nothing on screen, so here I am, but I can't get it to work.

Running the script it fails (reliably) with 'ping check failed'


Code:


<br />
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)<br />
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)<br />
ping check failed<br />
check firewall/networking setup<br />
access to the 192.68.7.7 host (Touchpad) failed<br />
Aborted.<br />

dmesg at the time shows a usb device has been found


Code:


<br />
1990.357568] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 21 using xhci_hcd<br />
[ 1990.381822] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=18d1, idProduct=d00d<br />
[ 1990.381830] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3<br />
[ 1990.381836] usb 2-1: Product: Android<br />
[ 1990.381840] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Google<br />
[ 1994.478129] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 21<br />
[ 2009.721720] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 22 using xhci_hcd<br />
[ 2014.734243] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0525, idProduct=a4aa<br />
[ 2014.734251] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0<br />
[ 2014.734257] usb 2-1: Product: CDC Composite Gadget<br />
[ 2014.734261] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.35.7+ with msm72k_udc<br />
[ 2014.742911] cdc_ether 2-1:1.0: usb0: register 'cdc_ether' at [URL=usb-0000:0f:00.0-1]usb-0000:0f:00.0-1[/URL], CDC Ethernet Device, 02:d9:85:1a:ef:85<br />
[ 2014.747935] cdc_acm 2-1:1.2: This device cannot do calls on its own. It is not a modem.<br />
[ 2014.748019] cdc_acm 2-1:1.2: ttyACM0: USB ACM device<br />

Any thoughts?


----------



## Colchiro

Can anyone tell me if their A6 chip was not flashed while running debrick?

I'm trying to determine if it always gets flashed or just when it's corrupt. (Running debrick to flash the A6 chip was recommended to resolve high battery use during sleep.)


----------



## lifeisfun

WyreNut said:


> I believe it was the power off too. I never let the device run low, and it was fully charged before giving it the command to power off. Can't remember the last time I powered it down.
> 
> I still have Palm PDA's that continue to work fine due my treating them like a pet - daily feeding!
> 
> I tried every button combination, varying mA chargers, touchstones, connection to my laptop, and cables over a 4 day period, each night connecting it to a different charging method. Using tpdebrick may have been an incredible coincidence in revival, but I tend to believe otherwise.
> 
> WyreNut


There is probably much more people with this problem then we think. I have about 11Touchpads between friends and family and two suffer with this bricking problem when turned OFF (otherwise they work great)


----------



## StaceyS

Big shout out to all who have contributed. This is fantastic work. Thank you very much!

Unfortunately for me, I'm stuck with the open Multi failed error. I've tried every possible solution in these 49 pages of posts, including disassembling the TP and yanking the battery. While I had the battery out I tested its voltage and it read .04 V. Obviously dead. Upon reassembly, I'm still getting the "open Multi failed" error.

One thing that's a bit different for me: Even though the lsusb command lists the TP in QDL Mode, I still need to do the 3 finger jab to get tpdebrick to run. If I try to run tpdebrick immediately after running, it says to hold the pwr-vol down-home buttons for 20-30 secs. If I disconnect the TP and then start the tpdebrick, it says to connect the Touchpad and press the Pwr-home-vol down buttons for 20-30 seconds, but then instantly says release buttons now as soon as I press them. Once I let go (after any amount of time) the routine runs and errors out on the "open Multi failed" error.

My question: Has anyone with the "open Multi failed" error swapped batteries (or gotten a new battery) and got it to work? It seems like my only possible thing to try is a new battery, but I'm hesitant to spend money on a battery that won't do anything to change the issue.

--
Touchpad died late last August (2012). Running straight WebOS with a few patches.
Failure history: Late last August I went on a business trip and took my laptop, leaving the TP home for my wife. I left it on the coffee table and she never used it. When I got back, I took it to work, dropped it on the Touchstone and my exhibition mode LCARS Clock came up. A few hours later I noticed that the LCARS Clock was reading the same time as when I put it on the Touchstone. I picked it up and it was frozen, unresponsive, still showing the LCARS Clock. I got it to shut off by holding the power button. I don't recall what the battery state was. After that, it was dead. Completely. Never saw the QoD. Couldn't get it to respond in any way. Tried every possible button combination, clicking, plugging, chargers, cables, etc. Dead.

Read about this today. Dug out the TP. Got Ubuntu on a flash stick, loaded it up on my PC, got the tpdebrick loaded, ran it, got the "android-tools-fastboot" error, loaded android-tools-fastboot through Ubuntu's Software Center, and then have gotten nothing but the "open Multi failed" error.


----------



## megaman781

StaceyS said:


> Big shout out to all who have contributed. This is fantastic work. Thank you very much!
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I'm stuck with the open Multi failed error. I've tried every possible solution in these 49 pages of posts, including disassembling the TP and yanking the battery. While I had the battery out I tested its voltage and it read .04 V. Obviously dead. Upon reassembly, I'm still getting the "open Multi failed" error.
> 
> One thing that's a bit different for me: Even though the lsusb command lists the TP in QDL Mode, I still need to do the 3 finger jab to get tpdebrick to run. If I try to run tpdebrick immediately after running, it says to hold the pwr-vol down-home buttons for 20-30 secs. If I disconnect the TP and then start the tpdebrick, it says to connect the Touchpad and press the Pwr-home-vol down buttons for 20-30 seconds, but then instantly says release buttons now as soon as I press them. Once I let go (after any amount of time) the routine runs and errors out on the "open Multi failed" error.
> 
> My question: Has anyone with the "open Multi failed" error swapped batteries (or gotten a new battery) and got it to work? It seems like my only possible thing to try is a new battery, but I'm hesitant to spend money on a battery that won't do anything to change the issue.
> 
> --
> Touchpad died late last August (2012). Running straight WebOS with a few patches.
> Failure history: Late last August I went on a business trip and took my laptop, leaving the TP home for my wife. I left it on the coffee table and she never used it. When I got back, I took it to work, dropped it on the Touchstone and my exhibition mode LCARS Clock came up. A few hours later I noticed that the LCARS Clock was reading the same time as when I put it on the Touchstone. I picked it up and it was frozen, unresponsive, still showing the LCARS Clock. I got it to shut off by holding the power button. I don't recall what the battery state was. After that, it was dead. Completely. Never saw the QoD. Couldn't get it to respond in any way. Tried every possible button combination, clicking, plugging, chargers, cables, etc. Dead.
> 
> Read about this today. Dug out the TP. Got Ubuntu on a flash stick, loaded it up on my PC, got the tpdebrick loaded, ran it, got the "android-tools-fastboot" error, loaded android-tools-fastboot through Ubuntu's Software Center, and then have gotten nothing but the "open Multi failed" error.


 for me changing batteries didnt do the trick, i still get the open multi error


----------



## Colchiro

megaman781 said:


> for me changing batteries didnt do the trick, i still get the open multi error


You neglected to mention how fun that project was.


----------



## wwjoshdew

OP, you are SIMPLY AMAZING and I freaking love you... NO ****.

I decided to record my journey to unbricking the touchpad and it all seemed to come together in this one (final) part!






Yeah, at first I was using 12.10 before I read a reply with someone having the same issue as me. Ran 12.04, and everything went smooth.


----------



## onefreshdude

So I tried to debrick my touchpad, using that video. The whole process went well except that it didnt work. It ends in all done but the touchpad is stuck on the hp boot up logo. I did notice one thing different about my terminal log and the video's terminal log, in the last prompt "checking battery voltage/percent" Your percent said 100 but mine said 0. Can anybody help with this?


----------



## gattumahesh

I got below errors like
MSG: Open Multi failed
Invalid open multip reponse
cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted
I could not attach the typescript file

Please hlep me.

Thanks,
Mahesh


----------



## petur

gattumahesh said:


> I got below errors like
> MSG: Open Multi failed
> Invalid open multip reponse
> cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted
> I could not attach the typescript file


You could have tried to read some of the pages in this thread! Seriously...

TL;DR:
you're probably stuck with a few others here, no solution yet.
Latest status: Try some of the suggested tricks from pages 1-48, it worked for some. If your device is always in QDL mode and doesn't need 3-finger salute to wake up, those tricks will probably not help.


----------



## gattumahesh

Hi JC,
I need badly need your help, i tried ubrick but it got stoped in middle.
I am using UBUNT 12.10.
got the below error and attached by typescript.dat please hlep me.
Not sure the reason i could not upload typescript file, it shows this pload failed..

checking doc files ...^M
Requesting SoftwareVersion...^M
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0^M
Requesting Params...^M
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00^M
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.^M
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.^M
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.^M
Executing file...^M
Checking QDL mode...^M
Writing file tz.mbn ... ^M
Sending MAGIC...^M
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED ^M
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: ^M
MSG: 0x00000000 ^M
MSG: Error Status: ^M
MSG: 0x00000000 ^M
Sending secureMode...^M
Sending openMulti ...^M
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error ^M
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error^M
Invalid openMulti response.^M
Cannot write file tz.mbn^M
Aborted.^M

Thanks,

Mahesh


----------



## sousaj

stupid said:


> So, I fixed my Touchpad, which was previously stuck on 'QDL mode not found' in TPDebrick and showed nothing in Windows Device Manager (and no other button gymnastics working).
> 
> Solution: battery pull.


Thank you! Currently looking at a charging icon after weeks of nothing. I did crack the screen during disassembly, but nothing a screen protector and a Touchstone residency will not fix.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gattumahesh

I tried later with Ubuntu 12.04 but still see same issue, almost followed all the pages but could not find solution for below error ..

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

Now i could able to upload the file when i renamed to typescript.txt.
Please let me know what could be the solution for it ?

Thanks,
Mahesh



sousaj said:


> Thank you! Currently looking at a charging icon after weeks of nothing. I did crack the screen during disassembly, but nothing a screen protector and a Touchstone residency will not fix.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


How did you fixed ? Battery Pulls means ? do you have any link .. how should i do


----------



## petur

gattumahesh will you *please* read this thread before posting???


----------



## wassea24k

Dear Sir. 
I followed all the steps that you described and after step 23 
"QDL mode not found"
"Aborting"

what happens? I put great hope in this way but the "Question Mark" not disappear from my screen!!!

I'm tired of that HP I can throw it out the window..........


----------



## gattumahesh

petur said:


> gattumahesh will you *please* read this thread before posting???


Sorry which thread your are pointing ??


----------



## Gradular

gattumahesh said:


> Sorry which thread your are pointing ??


Read THIS thread entirely, then post. There is no definite fix to the multi error... its been asked about several dozen times.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Dvigilante1

Gradular said:


> Read THIS thread entirely, then post. There is no definite fix to the multi error... its been asked about several dozen times.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


Do you really expect someone to read 50 pages just to find out there is no fix for the multi error? Maybe the OP can put update the original post with status updates on the various errors and fixes. That way there won't be a need to go thru all the pages. Everything will be on the front page.


----------



## lev

I got the following:



Code:


<br />
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...<br />
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...<br />
FAILED (data transfer failure (Value too large for defined data type))<br />
finished. total time: 0.003s<br />
TPToolbox-Headless load failed<br />
Aborted.<br />
<br />


----------



## lev

wassea24k said:


> Dear Sir.
> I followed all the steps that you described and after step 23
> "QDL mode not found"
> "Aborting"


I had this issue too. I found out that this process did not work well from my laptop. However, I tried it from 2 desktop PCs & they both worked ok. So, make sure you have charged it for at least a day on the OEM barrel charger. Double check you are pressing the correct key combination. Make sure you have a functioning USB cable & if all else fails, try another computer.


----------



## Gradular

Dvigilante1 said:


> Do you really expect someone to read 50 pages just to find out there is no fix for the multi error? Maybe the OP can put update the original post with status updates on the various errors and fixes. That way there won't be a need to go thru all the pages. Everything will be on the front page.


 This is not his only project. He also has done major work on the rom,moboot, clockworkmod for the Touchpad. He's taken on a lot of stuff because HP has left us out to dry. And if someone would scan or search instead of posting the same thing over and over, they would see the problem has not been solved yet. We are willing to help, but we won't do everything for people who won't even do a simple google or forum search.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

Dvigilante1 said:


> Do you really expect someone to read 50 pages just to find out there is no fix for the multi error? Maybe the OP can put update the original post with status updates on the various errors and fixes.


Sorry, the OP is busy working on your rom. You're on your own.


----------



## gattumahesh

Colchiro said:


> Sorry, the OP is busy working on your rom. You're on your own.


 Not sure... who is OP working on it ? will I get some solution soon for my below problem ?  like ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn


----------



## Gradular

gattumahesh said:


> Not sure... who is OP working on it ? will I get some solution soon for my below problem ?  like ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn


2 weeks.... smh

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## lev

gattumahesh said:


> Not sure... who is OP working on it ? will I get some solution soon for my below problem ?  like ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn


Try this:
Hold down power + home for 15 seconds
Hold down power + home + volume down for 30 seconds
sudo ./tpdebrick XX (again)

Mine works after I do that.


----------



## mamejay

Just performed the fix and it worked perfectly for me. Thanks so much JC!!


----------



## Kjetil

Is there a chance, that if open multi problem occurs because of damaged emmc, could it be fixes with riff jtag box (like hardbricked samsung s2) ?


----------



## petur

lev said:


> Try this:
> Hold down power + home for 15 seconds
> Hold down power + home + volume down for 30 seconds
> sudo ./tpdebrick XX (again)
> 
> Mine works after I do that.


nope, doesn't work... you were just lucky not to have a TP that is stuck in QDL mode...


----------



## gattumahesh

mamejay said:


> Just performed the fix and it worked perfectly for me. Thanks so much JC!!


did it worked for you with below process...

Hold down power + home for 15 seconds
Hold down power + home + volume down for 30 seconds
sudo ./tpdebrick XX (again)
?


----------



## jedicvn75

I have my inlaws 16 gb touchpad that just reboots constantly at the "HP" screen. I have tried everything to fix it. I just tried the tpdebrick and it failed at the point connecting "fastboot". This was the only touchpad that I didn't put android on so I find this strange that it is having issues. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cdzo72

jedicvn75 said:


> I have my inlaws 16 gb touchpad that just reboots constantly at the "HP" screen. I have tried everything to fix it. I just tried the tpdebrick and it failed at the point connecting "fastboot". This was the only touchpad that I didn't put android on so I find this strange that it is having issues. Any help would be appreciated.


If.it gets to there then you need to use webOS reinstall and not this procedure

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdzo72

jedicvn75 said:


> I have my inlaws 16 gb touchpad that just reboots constantly at the "HP" screen. I have tried everything to fix it. I just tried the tpdebrick and it failed at the point connecting "fastboot". This was the only touchpad that I didn't put android on so I find this strange that it is having issues. Any help would be appreciated.


If.it gets to there then you need to use webOS reinstall and not this procedure

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jedicvn75

cdzo72 said:


> If.it gets to there then you need to use webOS reinstall and not this procedure
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I have tried Webos doctor fails at 12% and followed all those procedures that go with that.


----------



## stupid

^You need to learn to read the OP's instructions more carefully. If you're able to get WebOS Doctor to reach 12%, then *DO NOT USE TPDEBRICK!* Your problem is not what TPDebrick fixes, and therefore TPDebrick will not work for you, period, end of story.

There's several fixes out there for WebOS Doctor getting stuck at 12%, like this: http://forums.webosn...ssue-fixed.html

As a last resort, a full wipe & reinstall would probably work in your case. If it's not obvious, this means that every last bit of data will be erased. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244


----------



## wassea24k

*ALL Done.... thank you very much... you are the man, i love you (no ****)..... Two weeks ago I walked with TP at various service stations and all told me that you have changed the chip load... My TP revived from the dead...*
*Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lev

jedicvn75 said:


> I just tried the tpdebrick and it failed at the point connecting "fastboot".


I had an issue with fastboot. I had to try a couple PCs before I got past it. I didn't change anything else, just used an older, slower PC (it was an old Pentium 4) & it worked.


----------



## jedicvn75

stupid said:


> ^You need to learn to read the OP's instructions more carefully. If you're able to get WebOS Doctor to reach 12%, then *DO NOT USE TPDEBRICK!* Your problem is not what TPDebrick fixes, and therefore TPDebrick will not work for you, period, end of story.
> 
> There's several fixes out there for WebOS Doctor getting stuck at 12%, like this: http://forums.webosn...ssue-fixed.html
> 
> As a last resort, a full wipe & reinstall would probably work in your case. If it's not obvious, this means that every last bit of data will be erased. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244


I already tried everything from those forums that is why I tried this. Thanks again.


----------



## Schultp

Well, I have pulled out a second TP that I have had for about 6 months. I bought it on ebay since it was dead. I replaced the battery with a new one and tried to charge the battery using a LiPo charger. I got the battery up to 3.3V and then chickened out due to watching youtube videos of LiPo batteries bursting into flames while being charged.

Anyway, I was very happy after reassembling everything to see that the home button had the alternating white light when I plugged in the charger. After about an hour or two it went off and was replaced by the QOD

I installed ubuntu 12.0.4.2 as a parallel partition on my Windows 7 laptop. I tried the debricking procedure but get the following:

*checking doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
QDL mode not found
Aborting.*

I have tried all the key press combinations. I cannot get the TP to respond at all. It keeps displaying the ?/battery icon. I can't get it to even turn off. Ubuntu doesn't appear to recognize the TP at all. Windows 7 doesn't recognize the TP when plugged in via USB. I have tried different USB cables too.

Any ideas? I have seen others with this QDL/Abort problem but haven't read any definitive response as to what is going on in this situation.

I tried the barrell charger w/ cable for several hours today. I also tried a USB phone charger for a couple hours. I'll place it on my Touchstone and see if I get surprised in the morning.

I could disassemble again and try to fully charge the battery. Does anyone have proper settings for a LiPo charger that would not fry the battery?

Any other suggestions??

Paul.


----------



## splash

Yes, check your reassembly to make sure the buttons work. Also make sure the USB port is working.

You can check the USB port by plugging it into a windows PC. If you get the windows USB plug/unplug chime, the USB port is working. "lsusb" in Ubuntu will also tell you this, but the buttons have to work too. If it gets into QDL mode, it will show up in the output of lsusb.

You can check the buttons with the debrick utility. Start the utility with it plugged in. Press and hold the 3 buttons when it asks you to. If it never tells you to release them, it doesn't think you pressed them, and will abort after not finding QDL mode. Any one of the three could not respond and cause this.

I have yet to have any TP that got the QOD fail to be fixed by this utility. The failures I have are all ones that did not respond at all, even though this utility has fixed a few of those too (the USB chime in Windows is a giveaway that it might work).


----------



## Angileque

I was one of the ones that originally got the emmc open Multi unknown fail. Tried different versions of ubuntu, had numerous fails, even got the dfu util not installed, fastboot not installed, etc., again -- numerous failed attempts at various points. Finally managed to get the "ALL DONE" -- now, my problem is the battery was at 0% at battery check 1 & 2 and it said to connect to stock charger which I did. I thought battery would be dead as TP has been dead since last August. Original charger & usb cable being used but charger does not get warm (and hasn't since TP died) which used to indicate to me it was working/charging. Same charger & usb work fine charging cellphone...usb obviously ok as that is what I used for debrick.

Any suggestions? Do I need a new battery? Any help appreciated...thanks all & thank you to JC Sullins for creating this process and giving us some real help and hope.


----------



## petur

You could try leaving it attached to the PC which will slowly charge it... I've noticed that the original HP charger (and other smart chargers) check things out before giving out power (tested this by using an accurate powermeter)


----------



## Angileque

petur said:


> You could try leaving it attached to the PC which will slowly charge it... I've noticed that the original HP charger (and other smart chargers) check things out before giving out power (tested this by using an accurate powermeter)


Did that last night to see if I would have any success at trickle charging it. I've read a few people had success doing this but I don't know if their battery was at 0 like mine. I'll keep my fingers crossed. Thanks for the reply. =)


----------



## nm3210

Another happy customer here! Came home from work today and my Touchpad wouldn't turn on or even respond to resetting it. Booted up my ubuntu partition, ran the script, and it came back up perfectly!


----------



## lev

Schultp said:


> Well, I have pulled out a second TP that I have had for about 6 months. I bought it on ebay since it was dead. I replaced the battery with a new one and tried to charge the battery using a LiPo charger. I got the battery up to 3.3V and then chickened out due to watching youtube videos of LiPo batteries bursting into flames while being charged.
> 
> Anyway, I was very happy after reassembling everything to see that the home button had the alternating white light when I plugged in the charger. After about an hour or two it went off and was replaced by the QOD
> 
> I installed ubuntu 12.0.4.2 as a parallel partition on my Windows 7 laptop. I tried the debricking procedure but get the following:
> 
> *checking doc files ...
> Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
> QDL mode not found
> Aborting.*
> 
> I have tried all the key press combinations. I cannot get the TP to respond at all. It keeps displaying the ?/battery icon. I can't get it to even turn off. Ubuntu doesn't appear to recognize the TP at all. Windows 7 doesn't recognize the TP when plugged in via USB. I have tried different USB cables too.
> 
> Any other suggestions??
> 
> Paul.


Try another computer and if that doesn't work try yet another computer.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mytouchpad32

i ran tpdebrick-v004 is ok but the screen my touchpad is not display USB icon when i connect computer. I can run novaterm and rebuild FAT the same http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244 but when " mount -a" is store invalid. How do i do???please help me


----------



## 1205tm

thx so much !!!
my tp32 is up after 6 month with the questionmark of death
i do it exactly like written in the first post


----------



## Chezlog2121

Netchip mode not found - issue.
I have tried two computers, 12.04 and 12.10, redownloading the webos .jar file and Tpdebrick-v004, plugging into different USB drives, running Ubantu from boot screen off a CD and off a USB stick, different cables and trying mutiple combinations of button presses when it is looking for Netchip mode, TP plugged in before starting terminal and plugging in TP just when prompted.

Brick problem started originally with the white battery question mark. Had tried multiple button pushes, letting sit for 2 weeks to discharge and then multiple chargers and only usb charge. All I would get is the led left right blink. Now after trying Tpdebrick I dont even get that.

Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.827s]
writing 'bootmem'...
OKAY [ 2.906s]
finished. total time: 3.734s
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
netchip mode not found
Aborted.

Read though all the forums and could never find a answer to this issue. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Carpetman

jcsullins said:


> tpdebrick v004 by jcsullins
> ===========================
> TPDebrick is a suite of programs and files used to "debrick"
> HP Touchpads. This process should allow the revival of Touchpads
> that cannot boot due to corrupted raw partitions, corrupted bootloaders
> or corrupted A6 firmware. Note that this should allow you to get
> into bootie (webOS) recovery mode. Additional steps may be needed
> after to restore the bootie configuration or OS (i.e. webOS doctor).
> 
> NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
> then you SHOULD NOT do the following.
> 
> NOTE: Before attempting the following,
> you should make sure that the failure to boot isn't due to
> a faulty USB cable or charger.
> 
> NOTE: The following should be considered a LAST RESORT.
> If the Touchpad isn't already "bricked",
> then the following may very well "brick" it.
> 
> NOTE: USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!
> 
> TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
> Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
> assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb).
> 
> 1. Click "Try Ubuntu"
> 2. Click the Wifi icon in top right of screen
> 3. Click on your Wifi AP name to establish network connection
> 4. Enter wifi password, if needed
> 5. Click Firefox icon on left of screen
> 6. Download the webOS 3.0.5 doctor from the URL:
> http://downloads.hel...05hstnhwifi.jar
> 7. Select "Save File"
> 8. Click OK
> 9. Download tpdebrick-v004 from the URL:
> http://goo.im/devs/j...ebrick-v004.zip
> 10. Select "Save File"
> 11. Click OK
> 12. Wait for downloads to complete
> 13. Click "Dash Home" (icon in top left corner of screen)
> 14. Type in "Terminal"
> 15. Click on the "Terminal" icon
> 16. Click in the "Terminal" window
> 17. Run "cd Downloads"
> 18. Run "unzip tpdebrick-v004"
> 19. Run "cd tpdebrick-v004"
> 20. Connect touchpad
> 21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
> 22. Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
> 23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)
> 
> The tpdebrick process can take from 5 to 10 minutes (or even more
> if you have very slow network connection). It should end with "ALL DONE."
> If the process hangs for more than 5 minutes, you can abort the process
> by pressing Ctrl-\ (Ctrl key and key with '|' above '\').
> 
> 24. Run "exit" (this will stop the output capture started with 'script')
> 
> 25. If the 'tpdebrick' process did not end with "ALL DONE." you should
> upload the "typescript" file (the output capture) so that the cause
> of failure can be diagnosed. Regardless, it's a good idea to save
> this file somewhere for future analysis, if needed.
> 
> 26. Click icon in far right corner of screen
> 27. Select "shutdown"
> 28. Select "shutdown" or "reboot"
> 
> 29. Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger and allow to charge for
> several hours


 Can this be done on Windows 7 ?


----------



## Kjetil

No.


----------



## Carpetman

Kjetil said:


> No.


 Thanks for the reply. I tried the ubuntu 12.0.4 or something but don't know how to set up my wi fi. So I guess it's "game over" lol


----------



## petur

Carpetman said:


> I tried the ubuntu 12.0.4 or something but don't know how to set up my wi fi. So I guess it's "game over" lol


You're giving up that easy? Linux recognizes many wireless cards these days, no (extra) drivers required. Just click the network icon in the statusbar and connect to your wifi


----------



## wav

Chezlog2121 said:


> Netchip mode not found - issue.
> I have tried two computers, 12.04 and 12.10, redownloading the webos .jar file and Tpdebrick-v004, plugging into different USB drives, running Ubantu from boot screen off a CD and off a USB stick, different cables and trying mutiple combinations of button presses when it is looking for Netchip mode, TP plugged in before starting terminal and plugging in TP just when prompted.
> 
> Brick problem started originally with the white battery question mark. Had tried multiple button pushes, letting sit for 2 weeks to discharge and then multiple chargers and only usb charge. All I would get is the led left right blink. Now after trying Tpdebrick I dont even get that.
> 
> Done writing files.
> Reseting device...
> Requesting Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
> sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
> OKAY [ 0.827s]
> writing 'bootmem'...
> OKAY [ 2.906s]
> finished. total time: 3.734s
> Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
> netchip mode not found
> Aborted.
> 
> Read though all the forums and could never find a answer to this issue. Any help is appreciated.


I am also having the same problem and would love to see the master jcsullins address this if possible...

I've tried multiple installations of Ubuntu 12.4, restarts, all of the Power+Home+VolDwn combinations, charging for hours on the touchstone, let it drain for days, etc..

But when I try the tpdebrick I just get halted at the:
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
netchip mode not found
Aborted.

Can anyone address this particular error? I've read every page and several people have had this problem but no fixes or troubleshooting steps have been given towards this. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## JAK

Android in boot loop after trying to go from CM 9 to CM 10,goes from boot selection to cyanogenmod loading screen then back to boot selection.Can boot into WEB OS, CWM but not TWRP were my backup was.If I start in USB mode the TP wont show in My Computer but shows in Devices and Printers on my computer so uninstaller wont work.I can boot WEB OS and go into USB mode and it shows in MY Computer and I can access files but uninstaller wont work from there.Downloaded CM 10 again thru web os and tried CWM update but no luck.IT may stem from a TWRP update I did a while back,couldnt do goomanger updates after that.Please help.


----------



## Gradular

JAK said:


> Android in boot loop after trying to go from CM 9 to CM 10,goes from boot selection to cyanogenmod loading screen then back to boot selection.Can boot into WEB OS, CWM but not TWRP were my backup was.If I start in USB mode the TP wont show in My Computer but shows in Devices and Printers on my computer so uninstaller wont work.I can boot WEB OS and go into USB mode and it shows in MY Computer and I can access files but uninstaller wont work from there.Downloaded CM 10 again thru web os and tried CWM update but no luck.IT may stem from a TWRP update I did a while back,couldnt do goomanger updates after that.Please help.


This is not what you you wanna do. The latest twrp are not working and still have yet to be fixed. Flash cwm and use that for the time being.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## JAK

Gradular said:


> This is not what you you wanna do. The latest twrp are not working and still have yet to be fixed. Flash cwm and use that for the time being.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I installed the latest CWM when I tried installing CM 10,it doesn't solve my problem.


----------



## Dvigilante1

Angileque said:


> I was one of the ones that originally got the emmc open Multi unknown fail. Tried different versions of ubuntu, had numerous fails, even got the dfu util not installed, fastboot not installed, etc., again -- numerous failed attempts at various points. Finally managed to get the "ALL DONE" -- now, my problem is the battery was at 0% at battery check 1 & 2 and it said to connect to stock charger which I did. I thought battery would be dead as TP has been dead since last August. Original charger & usb cable being used but charger does not get warm (and hasn't since TP died) which used to indicate to me it was working/charging. Same charger & usb work fine charging cellphone...usb obviously ok as that is what I used for debrick.
> 
> Any suggestions? Do I need a new battery? Any help appreciated...thanks all & thank you to JC Sullins for creating this process and giving us some real help and hope.


How did you get past the multi unknown fail? That is where I'm stuck know.


----------



## Angileque

OMG!!!!! It's alive, it's alive!!!!

TP is now 100% fully charged after a few days of charging & is running like nothing ever happened...it's like "Eh, where you been? I've got some updates to install woman!"









Since I got the much hoped for "ALL DONE", I've been charging TP using stock charger for about 1.5 days, then TP USB on PC for about another 1.5 days, then TP USB on Samsung tablet charger for a day, then finally back to HP charger around 8 last night but changing to an outlet in my room & placing TP beside heat vent -- yes, heat still on here in Canada! I was grasping at this point...I remember seeing in typescript something about battery temp being 0 as well & thought maybe the poor thing was cold.









Over the past few days I tried many button combos to see if it would turn on. This morning around 4 was the same except this time I held power button down while plugging and unplugging mini USB from TP. After about 10 tries I'd say, (not sure exactly how many), I finally got the left to right blinking home button which is the FIRST sign of life since last August!! I left it charging and around 5 this evening I finally got it to turn on & battery was at 14%. Left it to continue charging, went shopping, and came home around 8 & it was at 100%.



Dvigilante1 said:


> How did you get past the multi unknown fail? That is where I'm stuck know.


Honestly, other than following JC's debrick process to the letter this last time -- by that I mean this time I made an Ubuntu 32 bit live CD, I don't know what exactly did the trick to get past the open multi unknown fail. I did also install the ADB & Fastboot utilities as suggested on pg 1 of thread. Since first starting on this project a few weeks ago, I went to sooooo many threads on different sites finding out what tweaks worked for others & trying all. I did get same multi open fail this last round of trials too but kept running sudo command. At one point, I think after I got a fail of some kind or aborted msg, I unplugged the USB from PC then plugged it back in & did the 3 button combo for like a second (this was suggested in this thread I think by another member. FYI, I had previously tried this but it didn't work). After that, it took off copying files. I was expecting it to stop at some point & every time it seemed to pause to "think" or load something I waited with bated breath!

Persistence is key I think as well so don't give up! The process will work. I probably ran it about 10-15 times & each time I think it kept progressing somewhat.

JC, I thank you again for developing this fix and am gratefully sending a donation your way...love ya!

To the brick afflicted: if I can do this, you can too! I'm normally a mild mannered mortgage underwriter by day with zero programming skills. Anything I didn't understand I just googled!

Hang in there all!!









FYI, my TP only ever had webOS on it.


----------



## JAK

Got it fixed,running CM10 now.


----------



## cyberprashant

petur said:


> You're giving up that easy? Linux recognizes many wireless cards these days, no (extra) drivers required. Just click the network icon in the statusbar and connect to your wifi


or just get a ethernet cord and move PC temporarily to the router and plug it in directly. It's only going to be till you debrick it.


----------



## BlackG2k

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hi, guy's me again[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]anybody found a solution for the fastboot problem[/background]

Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

i have try all what your are posting here


----------



## Parkway233

BlackG2k said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hi, guy's me again[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]anybody found a solution for the fastboot problem[/background]
> 
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Done writing files.
> Reseting device...
> Requesting Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> fastboot mode not found
> Aborted.
> 
> i have try all what your are posting here


 I am also waiting for an answer to this problem. Anyone out there that has solved this yet?


----------



## Gradular

BlackG2k said:


> I am also waiting for an answer to this problem. Anyone out there that has solved this yet?


There has been multiple posts about this. First thing is if your trying through a virtual pc, you need to not do this and reread through the op and search this topic. If you are still having issues, you need to try the different button combos to reset it. Keep trying different ways and don't give up. Their are different levels of bricking and some have yet to be solved and some are not fixable.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## lifeisfun

Angileque said:


> OMG!!!!! It's alive, it's alive!!!!
> 
> TP is now 100% fully charged after a few days of charging & is running like nothing ever happened...it's like "Eh, where you been? I've got some updates to install woman!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I got the much hoped for "ALL DONE", I've been charging TP using stock charger for about 1.5 days, then TP USB on PC for about another 1.5 days, then TP USB on Samsung tablet charger for a day, then finally back to HP charger around 8 last night but changing to an outlet in my room & placing TP beside heat vent -- yes, heat still on here in Canada! I was grasping at this point...I remember seeing in typescript something about battery temp being 0 as well & thought maybe the poor thing was cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past few days I tried many button combos to see if it would turn on. This morning around 4 was the same except this time I held power button down while plugging and unplugging mini USB from TP. After about 10 tries I'd say, (not sure exactly how many), I finally got the left to right blinking home button which is the FIRST sign of life since last August!! I left it charging and around 5 this evening I finally got it to turn on & battery was at 14%. Left it to continue charging, went shopping, and came home around 8 & it was at 100%.
> 
> Honestly, other than following JC's debrick process to the letter this last time -- by that I mean this time I made an Ubuntu 32 bit live CD, I don't know what exactly did the trick to get past the open multi unknown fail. I did also install the ADB & Fastboot utilities as suggested on pg 1 of thread. Since first starting on this project a few weeks ago, I went to sooooo many threads on different sites finding out what tweaks worked for others & trying all. I did get same multi open fail this last round of trials too but kept running sudo command. At one point, I think after I got a fail of some kind or aborted msg, I unplugged the USB from PC then plugged it back in & did the 3 button combo for like a second (this was suggested in this thread I think by another member. FYI, I had previously tried this but it didn't work). After that, it took off copying files. I was expecting it to stop at some point & every time it seemed to pause to "think" or load something I waited with bated breath!
> 
> Persistence is key I think as well so don't give up! The process will work. I probably ran it about 10-15 times & each time I think it kept progressing somewhat.
> 
> JC, I thank you again for developing this fix and am gratefully sending a donation your way...love ya!
> 
> To the brick afflicted: if I can do this, you can too! I'm normally a mild mannered mortgage underwriter by day with zero programming skills. Anything I didn't understand I just googled!
> 
> Hang in there all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, my TP only ever had webOS on it.


Good for you 
Now instal Android and don't look back


----------



## BlackG2k

Gradular said:


> There has been multiple posts about this. First thing is if your trying through a virtual pc, you need to not do this and reread through the op and search this topic. If you are still having issues, you need to try the different button combos to reset it. Keep trying different ways and don't give up. Their are different levels of bricking and some have yet to be solved and some are not fixable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


if ur sure i dont do it ?

sry but i have search here and google for a fix but nothing and no one can help us

btw i post the same question for 10 page's away


----------



## petur

Angileque said:


> OMG!!!!! It's alive, it's alive!!!!
> 
> TP is now 100% fully charged after a few days of charging & is running like nothing ever happened...it's like "Eh, where you been? I've got some updates to install woman!"


Congrats!

Now you've given me hope again


----------



## PBS

OK... I have now brought back 2 TouchPads (32gb)... that were bricked. This info would have helped me...

When I saw "Alternating charge light/ question mark".... tpdebrick v-004 WORKED
When I saw "hp logo" .... webos doctor worked

I hope this helps narrow the options for some of you.


----------



## Redferne

Has anyone successfully revived a Touchpad4G 32GB using this toolkit?
I'm still struggling with a Touchpad reboot when flashing the A6 controller.


----------



## Colchiro

I picked up a 32 gb that worked after the A6 was flashed.


----------



## Redferne

Redferne said:


> Has anyone successfully revived a Touchpad4G 32GB using this toolkit?
> I'm still struggling with a Touchpad reboot when flashing the A6 controller.


I'm thinking the GPIO layout is different between Wifi and 3G versions of the Touchpad, causing my A6 flash to fail?
Trying to change the kernel cmdline from boardtype=topaz-Wifi-pvt' to boardtype=topaz-3g-pvt' in the TPToolbox-Headless-v004 image.
Not really successful at the moment, anyone familiar with uImages and the kernel cmdline setting?


----------



## eamonnbr

Have a 16GB TP that has been bricked for a couple of months. Was well charged and running CM7 when it locked up/hung up while son was playing game and when it was rebooted...well it never actually rebooted.

Have tried JCSullins procedure multiple times with differing levels of success.

Mostly I am getting the 'Open Multi' errors but on 3 different occasions, unfortunately through no pattern other than perseverance with different combinations of buttons, I have gotten past the 'Open Multi' errors.

However, each time the elation has been short lived, as it has gotten as far as 'Checking A6 firmware' and not responded any more. This has been the case with Ubuntu 12.04 Live USB on 2 different PC's. I am just wondering if anyone else has had the same experience. I have read through all the posts and found one instance where a re-run of the procedure has garnered the 'All Done' for another user but not for me.

Anyone got any ideas? Am I up against a hardware issue and can anyone who has successfully used the procedure to debrick let me know how long it spent 'Checking A6 Firmware' and how close to the 'All Done' am I?


----------



## splash

I have 6 successful resurrections with this tool, 5 that didn't actually need it, 2 that are absolutely lifeless, 1 that gets the "open multi" failure, and 1 that has the "fastboot mode" failure. Most are 32GB models, 3 are 16GB.

The 5 that didn't actually need it were end user issues. Some had the blinking home light while charging, but since they wouldn't turn on, they assumed they were broken. Others were drained beyond that, but the A6 wasn't corrupt, and a 2-day trickle charge got them to the blinking home light stage. 1 that crossed my bench as "broken" simply had the plug pic on the screen, which tells me they weren't using the right charger. It worked normally for me.

Of the 6 successes, 4 had the QOD screen, while the other 2 were basically lifeless except for the Windows USB insert/eject chime when plugged into a PC. The debrick tool worked normally on these 2.

The 2 lifeless ones do not respond to anything, not even the USB chimes on a Windows PC. i was considering Lipo-charging their batteries, just to see if there was anyone home...


----------



## nevertells

*In the for what it is worth department,* [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have become suspicious of constantly using the power button to wake up my TouchPads. I have switched to using the "home" button for that function and I'll tell you why. Have you ever forgotten whether your TP is turned off or just asleep. I can regularly duplicate the following: if my TP is turned off and I'm thinking it is asleep, if I tap the power button to wake it up and it does not, I then have to press and hold the power button for 15 to 20 seconds, instead of the normal 4 to 5 seconds, to get it to turn on. I don't like the fact of this happening, so now I use the "Home" button to wake up the TP. If I don't get any response, then obviously it's turned off and I can press the power button for the normal 4 to 5 seconds to turn it on.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My thinking is that the "tap" of the power button sends a momentary spike of voltage to those circuits that control the the turning on of the TP and they don't like it. Who knows, this may even be part of the cause of the "bricking" syndrome that has been plaguing so many people. Long and the short of it, I'm not taking any chances at having an event that requires running the "Debricking" process or any other battery anomaly that others have been reporting. You might want to make this a habit yourself.[/background]


----------



## ashimmy

Guys I have been battling through this for a while now. Up until tonight i have never gotten past the multi error. Then tonight it broke through and delivered some magic. I then reached the dreaded fastboot failed to load and aborted. Since then I have not been able to past multi again. Any ideas?


----------



## FastCargo

Hey guys, joined the forum to add a data point to the going's on.

HP Touchpad 32GB running WebOS (with LunaCE 4.9.5) and CM9. Son drains battery during CM9 use and TP is dead (i'm out of town at the time so it didn't get to a charger before it completely died).

Tried everything to revive it...different cables, Touchstones, computers, chargers (HP and other). Button combos, trickle charges, any and every combination to get some sort of response out of it. We have 2 other Touchpads (one dual boot, one vanilla WebOS), so we knew the various devices we used to try to revive it worked.

Came here and found the thread on the tpdebrick program. Did everything according to the thread, Ubuntu worked correctly, even downloading the needed programs as it ran. Came up with the dreaded "*QDL mode not found*" error. Tried to get the TP to respond with the Power/Home/VolUp combo and lsusb, but it showed nothing...which is about as "He's dead, Jim" as it gets.

Last resort, decided to crack open the TP according to the iFixit instructions and followed poster "stupid" lead in simply unpluging and repluging in the battery, no measurement of the voltage or attempted charging outside of the TP. I was a little more ham handed and broke a few clips, but the TP seemed to go back together fairly tightly later on. Had the TP plugged into the computer hoping to get a response using the Power/Home/VolUp combo to at least get an acknowledgement on the PC (the TP was still apart at this point...the screen hadn't been popped back into place yet).

Nothing...but as I was popping the screen back into place (assuming that this was a failure), the home light started doing the back and forth blink. I waited a few minutes, then transfered over to an HP charger. Soon enough, the battery symbol appeared...and sometime after that, the TP booted into CM9 with all of 3% on the battery. It lives!!!

About an hour later, I transferred the TP to a Touchstone (about 20% power), and noticed it would say Discharging even when on the Touchstone and showing a charging symbol. I augmented the Touchstone with a Palm phone charger plugged in the USB, and that seemed to make the charging happy (to be fair, I was updating several programs at the time).

This was about 3-4 hours ago. About 30 minutes ago, the charge was at 97%, so I disconnected the USB cable and I decided to risk a reboot to see if I could clear up the charging issue on CM9. CM9 didn't give me a clean shutdown, but hung up on a black screen. I did the force power off thing (held down the power button) until the TP shut off. Kept it on the Touchstone the whole time while doing this. Powered it up again (yes!) normally, and booted into my WebOS partition so I could run diagnostics on everything, and check to make sure the charging issue was software and not hardware related (if I had done something to the charging coil, etc).

No issues...ran full diagnostics, and WebOS shows the Touchstone charging normally with enough current. I plan to check the CM9 partition on a full charge and see if the install may be corrupted due to the shenanigans the TP has been through the last couple of weeks. I'll report here on any further observations.

So, if your TP will not respond AT ALL to ANYTHING (ie "*QDL mode not found*") you may want to try the unplug/replug battery technique. The hardest part of the whole process is the initial getting the case open. Once you get past that, it isn't much different from working on a laptop.

Good luck!

FC


----------



## splash

Yeah, on my 2 that are lifeless, even an unplug, wait 1 min, plug back in of the batteries did not change their lifelessness.

I did attempt to measure the voltage while unplugged though, and I got goose eggs on both TPs. Now, I've measured a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1's battery before, and it has a similar cell layout, and it gave me 2.5V. Obviously, it's not going to boot at anywhere near that low a voltage, but I've never seen a lipo battery give me 0.00 before, let alone two of them in a row. Has anyone gotten a valid volt reading from a TP battery using a standard voltmeter?


----------



## Crivens999

I downloaded the links in IE and then transferred the files to my liveCD Ubuntu setup, rather than download them while actually in Ubuntu from Firefox. There was a problem in that it saved the WebOS Doctor jar file as a zip file. Just rename it as a jar file, removing the zip suffix.

The other problem was something I have seen a lot of for this procedure. Basically it is an error when you do the "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" command. It says "Command not found". When looking up the solution I saw a few comments about how the user must be in the wrong directory etc. It wasn't that. It was because the file didn't have the right permissions. Probably because I copied the files from an external location rather than downloading them in Ubuntu. Anyway, just use the command "chmod 777 ./tpdebrick", then do the "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" command again and it should kick off.

Just thought I'd mention those incase anyone else did the same thing as me.

I got the "ALL DONE" message after the expected few minutes waiting while text flew up the screen. However I don't believe my battery problem is any different.









Basically my TP was fine (but not used much) sitting in it's Touchstone, and would charge back up with no worries when I needed it to. It would charge from the Touchstone or a charger if required. No problems.

Then I upgraded it with CM9. All worked great, I got down to about 70%, and then put it back in the Touchstone. It appeared immediately with "Charging battery" and the lightning symbol. Great. But then it never got a bigger charge percentage since then. It's always 70% (actually getting a little lower each time I unplug it and do something with a PC). WebOS app Battery Doctor says the battery is fine and charging, but never has a current above 0mA. It's nearly always a negative figure. Android battery apps also show it constantly at 0mA and say it's charging. I've tried with the charger alone, with the Touchstone, and with both at the same time. All the same. I also tried the "twist" method on the charger, but again no joy.

So far I've installed CM9, WebOS Doctored it for a full reset, reinstalled CM9, and tried this TPDebrick v004 method for reflashing the A6. The only thing I haven't tried, and kind of dread doing, is either unplugging the battery or leaving it go down to 0% (apparently it can reset the battery or something?).

I only really need it as an Android development kit (I'm a programmer so would have been fine with the OpenMobile Android ACL for WebOS rather than putting Android on it but it's not out yet to the public as far as I know...) so I can leave it plugged in all the time. But it's not ideal. Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Colchiro

Running a battery down until it shuts down (or maybe 10%) tells the OS the current battery capacity and should be done occasionally. If you have a current rom, it should power off when the battery is at 3% (even tho the rom will report 0%). Of course there are risks with this on the TP (although I've never had issues the couple times it happened to me on 3 different TPs).


----------



## nevertells

FastCargo said:


> Hey guys, joined the forum to add a data point to the going's on.
> 
> HP Touchpad 32GB running WebOS (with LunaCE 4.9.5) and CM9. Son drains battery during CM9 use and TP is dead (i'm out of town at the time so it didn't get to a charger before it completely died).


If you are going to continue letting your son play with this TouchPad(you did not mention his age), you need to install either AutomateIt or Llama and set up two rules.
One to shutdown the tablet at 10% or somewhere around that and another to verbally warn that the TouchPad is dangerously low on power and needs to be plugged into the wall charger. The verbal warnings is a really cool function of both programs. You can have it say whatever you want, but I would try, "Warning, the battery is dangerously low. It needs to be plugged into the charger, now." I would set that rule to go off at 20%. Happy TouchPadding!


----------



## FastCargo

Quick follow up to my last post. Let the TP charge overnight on the TS under WebOS, then booted back into CM9 and let my son play with it (Google Earth) before he went to school today. From what I could observe, the battery life and responsiveness in Google Earth seemed to be back at 'pre-brick' levels...I didn't notice anything abnormal.

The UI in the main menus seems a little 'twitchy' though. Sometimes it acts like it doesn't see my touches, or does a local response, but the full action never occurs or is delayed...like there is a background process taking up a lot of cycles, or badly fragmented storage, or something like that. Then again, I notice sometimes on my own CM9 install, that the keyboard will be very responsive, and other times, it will act really slow.

It seems to be charging up normally under CM9 on the Touchstone...so overall I'm pleased considering the day before I was contemplating completely taking it apart and selling the parts (keeping the mainboard since there is some personal info on it).

As far as the kiddo goes, he's 7 but has mild autism. He does know that when it auto shuts off, he puts it on the charger. I just didn't expect it to not wake up after he did that. I plan to install either Automate It or Llama to prevent a 'run to zero' event in the future. He already is in the 'walled garden' using Kid's Place (awesome program...haven't found a decent equivalent in iOS), so I don't normally worry too much about what he's doing on it.

FC


----------



## Carpetman

I keep getting to a place that ask for my [sudo] password for(my name). Where do I get a password?


----------



## lifeisfun

Colchiro said:


> Running a battery down until it shuts down (or maybe 10%) tells the OS the current battery capacity and should be done occasionally. If you have a current rom, it should power off when the battery is at 3% (even tho the rom will report 0%). Of course there are risks with this on the TP (although I've never had issues the couple times it happened to me on 3 different TPs).


Avoid doing this if your TP likes to brick it self on power down


----------



## Remolten

Carpetman said:


> I keep getting to a place that ask for my [sudo] password for(my name). Where do I get a password?


If you are running a Live install, run "sudo su" before you run command to get Superuser permissions.

If you're on a regular install, simply use your standard login password.

If you don't use a username and password, simply leave it blank and press enter.


----------



## ashimmy

IT'S RISEN! my little TP is on the way back from its coma. I have been playing for a while with the debrick and one out of every 10 times would get past multi error and hang at fastboot won't load. I downloaded the http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-adb-and-fastboot-android-tools.html the tools from here and put them in the directory of my tpdebrick-v004. I ran sudo again and it worked. got all the way to all done, plugged in my touchpad to charger and the little white lite is blinking, so i should be good. one thing I noticed is playing with the mini-USB plug helped too. Will update tomorrow, but am so damn happy. Thanks to JC and all of the contributors on this forum. I will be writing up a network world piece on it thursday or friday. Will post here too

thanks, all is good in my world

alan


----------



## stupid

FastCargo said:


> Last resort, decided to crack open the TP according to the iFixit instructions and followed poster "stupid" lead in simply unpluging and repluging in the battery
> 
> So, if your TP will not respond AT ALL to ANYTHING (ie "*QDL mode not found*") you may want to try the unplug/replug battery technique. The hardest part of the whole process is the initial getting the case open. Once you get past that, it isn't much different from working on a laptop.


Awesome, glad to hear it worked for you, too!


----------



## Crivens999

As an update, I left my TP charging overnight while in CM9 and just with the screen off. It was on the Touchstone, and had a charger plugged in (why not?). This morning it had gone from 56% to 66%. I had left it in the same way (both WebOS and CM9) before doing the DeBrick and it never gained any percentage overnight before.

Progress (albeit very slow)!

Cheers


----------



## Gradular

ashimmy said:


> IT'S RISEN! my little TP is on the way back from its coma. I have been playing for a while with the debrick and one out of every 10 times would get past multi error and hang at fastboot won't load. I downloaded the http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-adb-and-fastboot-android-tools.html the tools from here and put them in the directory of my tpdebrick-v004. I ran sudo again and it worked. got all the way to all done, plugged in my touchpad to charger and the little white lite is blinking, so i should be good. one thing I noticed is playing with the mini-USB plug helped too. Will update tomorrow, but am so damn happy. Thanks to JC and all of the contributors on this forum. I will be writing up a network world piece on it thursday or friday. Will post here too
> 
> thanks, all is good in my world
> 
> alan


replace your usb cable the socket is tough on them.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ashimmy

Many thanks to everyone on this thread and especially to JC Sullins for all of your great work. I hope this gets you all and our beloved Touchpads a little love and long overdue respect: http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/it%E2%80%99s-risen-my-zombie-android-touchpad-alive


----------



## drmarble

jcsullins:
In the first post reference is made to your post in the "How to install CM10" thread. You mentioned using tpdebrick-v400 to reflash the a6 firmware and eliminate the 20ma vs. 4 ma sleep drain. You asked that anyone else who tried this should post a link to their typescript. Here is my link: http://pastebin.com/7LgsNm9g
Everything went fine and my power drain is back to normal. I don't see anything interesting in the typescript, but you are the expert. I only debricked it to fix the power usage; my touchpad was functioning fine in all other respects. It certainly wasn't bricked before of after.
I had tried using a kernel compiled with John Newby's a6 fixes. It didn't change anything. I was going to submit the patch to gerrit but it doesn't seem worthwhile.
Thank you James Sullins for your continuing great work on the touchpad.


----------



## nevertells

ashimmy said:


> Many thanks to everyone on this thread and especially to JC Sullins for all of your great work. I hope this gets you all and our beloved Touchpads a little love and long overdue respect: http://www.networkwo...-touchpad-alive


Good to hear that your Phoenix err. TouchPad has risen. I've mentioned this before, but it does not hurt to repeat it from time to time. J.C. Sullins patched his 0304 rom to shut down the TouchPad when the battery percent reaches 3%. He also wrote the code so the battery percent reports zero even though it is actually 3% when this happens. Why certain TouchPads tend to "brick" appears to happen for a few different reasons, one being the battery being allowed to discharge too low. J.C.'s patch attempts to prevent "bricking" from too low of a battery charge by setting a 3% shutdown. I personally believe that a 5 or 10% setting would be better and again, that's my personal preference. One can accomplish this by installing either AutomateIt or Llama and setting a rule that forces a shutdown at one's preferred % level. Also, one can set a rule to verbally warn you when the battery level passes a certain level. I have mine set at 20% and it says, "Warning, the battery is 20%, recharge now." I think that is a much better attention grabber than the little "Boing" alert that happens I think at 15%. But the real way one can protect their TouchPad from "bricking" from a low battery charge is don't let it happen.

I have two rules, the first it again my own personal preference, do not trust a TouchStone to charge one's TouchPad. I have seen more folks report that they placed their tablet on the TS, saw the lightning bolt, went to sleep and awoke in the morning to a dead TouchPad. And yes, I've heard from all the naysayers before that say it never happens to them, so please, we don't need to hear from you again.

The second rule is, don't depend on programs and the 3% shutdown in CM10 to protect you. Lithium batteries don't like being deeply discharged. So if you get the 20% warning or at the end of the day no matter what the battery level is, plug it into the wall charger. Why risk disaster when two simple rules might save you the grief.

Lastly, I posted this earlier and it might be another reason one's TouchPad "bricks". I'll quote it here since it kind of piggybacks with the first part of this post:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](quote) I have become suspicious of constantly using the power button to wake up my TouchPads. I have switched to using the "home" button for that function and I'll tell you why. Have you ever forgotten whether your TP is turned off or just asleep. I can regularly duplicate the following: if my TP is turned off and I'm thinking it is asleep, if I tap the power button to wake it up and it does not, I then have to press and hold the power button for 15 to 20 seconds, instead of the normal 4 to 5 seconds, to get it to turn on. I don't like the fact of this happening, so now I use the "Home" button to wake up the TP. If I don't get any response, then obviously it's turned off and I can press the power button for the normal 4 to 5 seconds to turn it on.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My thinking is that the "tap" of the power button sends a momentary spike of voltage to those circuits that control the the turning on of the TP and they don't like it. Who knows, this may even be part of the cause of the "bricking" syndrome that has been plaguing so many people. Long and the short of it, I'm not taking any chances at having an event that requires running the "Debricking" process or any other battery anomaly that others have been reporting. You might want to make this a habit yourself. (end quote)[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]@[/background]ashimmy, I read your article and you covered the process nicely. Someone suggested you try a different USB cable and I second that. The HP USB cable is crap. A good quality replacement might eliminate your "wiggling" to get things to work. Don't know if you would want to amend your article with this info above, my thought is the wider the dissemination the better. You have my permission to "edit" for brevity if needed. At least the medium is not a newspaper or magazine where one has to fit it into the required "inches". If you have ever published on "paper", I'm sure you know the drill.

Thanks for helping keep the TouchPad world abreast of significant issues.

NT


----------



## nevertells

drmarble said:


> jcsullins:
> In the first post reference is made to your post in the "How to install CM10" thread. You mentioned using tpdebrick-v400 to reflash the a6 firmware and eliminate the 20ma vs. 4 ma sleep drain. You asked that anyone else who tried this should post a link to their typescript. Here is my link: http://pastebin.com/7LgsNm9g
> Everything went fine and my power drain is back to normal. I don't see anything interesting in the typescript, but you are the expert. I only debricked it to fix the power usage; my touchpad was functioning fine in all other respects. It certainly wasn't bricked before of after.
> I had tried using a kernel compiled with John Newby's a6 fixes. It didn't change anything. I was going to submit the patch to gerrit but it doesn't seem worthwhile.
> Thank you James Sullins for your continuing great work on the touchpad.


Hey Doc, You are the first I've seen try J.C.'s suggestion. My hat's off to someone who would try "debricking" when the warning in the OP says, "do not debrick a TouchPad when it is not bricked". Probably why no one else had tried it yet. With your knowledge of the code, do you think the entire script needs to be run or could flashing just the A6 controller be isolated and run by itself? Also good to know that your battery drain was corrected back to "normal".

On a side note, have you read ashimmy's article about his adventure. He appeared to deviate some from the suggested process, besides the "wiggling".


----------



## ashimmy

nevertells said:


> Hey Doc, You are the first I've seen try J.C.'s suggestion. My hat's off to someone who would try "debricking" when the warning in the OP says, "do not debrick a TouchPad when it is not bricked". Probably why no one else had tried it yet. With your knowledge of the code, do you think the entire script needs to be run or could flashing just the A6 controller be isolated and run by itself? Also good to know that your battery drain was corrected back to "normal".
> 
> On a side note, have you read ashimmy's article about his adventure. He appeared to deviate some from the suggested process, besides the "wiggling".


The only thing I did deviant wise was I downloaded the other fastboot and android stuff, installed and then reran debrick. I only did it once and it worked ;-)


----------



## Parkway233

ashimmy said:


> IT'S RISEN! my little TP is on the way back from its coma. I have been playing for a while with the debrick and one out of every 10 times would get past multi error and hang at fastboot won't load. I downloaded the http://www.webupd8.o...roid-tools.html the tools from here and put them in the directory of my tpdebrick-v004. I ran sudo again and it worked. got all the way to all done, plugged in my touchpad to charger and the little white lite is blinking, so i should be good. one thing I noticed is playing with the mini-USB plug helped too. Will update tomorrow, but am so damn happy. Thanks to JC and all of the contributors on this forum. I will be writing up a network world piece on it thursday or friday. Will post here too
> 
> thanks, all is good in my world
> 
> alan


 Alan, Could you please give a step by step instructions on how you downloaded the tools and put them in your in the directory of tpdebrick-v004? I go to the website and I am not sure what to do next. It implies that you
*For Ubuntu 12.04, 11.10 and 11.04, you can install android-tools using the main WebUpd8 PPA:*
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot

Once installed, run "adb" and "fastboot" in a terminal to see the available options and how to use these Android tools. So how do you get these in your tpdebrick-v004 zip file? Thanks. I am hoping to get past the fastboot problem.


----------



## nevertells

ashimmy said:


> Nevertells, will try to update the article. I don't think my problem is battery. I first started with symptoms of this in Feb. If I shut my touchpad off, it doesn't start up. I keep it charged and on sleeping most of the time. I use the home button to wake it. I have not shut it since its recent "near death experience". But will have to sooner or later and then we will see. I bought a bunch of the official HP chargers when they were on sale for 5 bucks. I switch out my usb cables often, but am afraid to use a non-HP cable.
> 
> Many thanks to you and Roland and the others who do such good work on here!
> 
> The only thing I did deviant wise was I downloaded the other fastboot and android stuff, installed and then reran debrick. I only did it once and it worked ;-)


I'm not "dinging" you for deviating from what is posted in J.C.'s OP, just mentioned it since you did do it and it seemed to help. I call that "inventiveness".









On a funny side note, your choice of deviant vs. to deviate, def. Deviant, the act being different from the popular belief, usually in a bad way. I can attest, you are one of the "good" guys.


----------



## ashimmy

nevertells said:


> Alan, Could you please give a step by step instructions on how you downloaded the tools and put them in your in the directory of tpdebrick-v004? I go to the website and I am not sure what to do next. It implies that you
> *For Ubuntu 12.04, 11.10 and 11.04, you can install android-tools using the main WebUpd8 PPA:*
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
> 
> Once installed, run "adb" and "fastboot" in a terminal to see the available options and how to use these Android tools. So how do you get these in your tpdebrick-v004 zip file? Thanks. I am hoping to get past the fastboot problem.


Parkway, from a fresh terminal window I cd over to Downloads, then cd to tpdebrick-v004 Now i am in that directory. I ran each sudo command separately (one line at a time) and followed the instructions on my screen. After running the three sudo's individually I then plugged in the TP, ran the sudo ./tpdebrick 32 and when I came to the fastboot it hesitated for a moment and then just kept on going









Good luck and don't give up


----------



## gattumahesh

I am trying for many days, as a luck i tried back today again , but still i am getting multi error.

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED	
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG:	Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

Could any one help me if you guys could able to complete it sucessfully.


----------



## gattumahesh

ashimmy said:


> NT< I write for a living, I knew I used deviant instead of deviate. By deviating, aren't I a Deviant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parkway, from a fresh terminal window I cd over to Downloads, then cd to tpdebrick-v004 Now i am in that directory. I ran each sudo command separately (one line at a time) and followed the instructions on my screen. After running the three sudo's individually I then plugged in the TP, ran the sudo ./tpdebrick 32 and when I came to the fastboot it hesitated for a moment and then just kept on going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and don't give up


I am getting below error while running 'sudo ./tpdebrick 32'

riting 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

Pleaes help me if you come across this and fixed ?


----------



## ashimmy

gattumahesh said:


> I am getting below error while running 'sudo ./tpdebrick 32'
> 
> riting 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG:	Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> 
> Pleaes help me if you come across this and fixed ?


This is where I was for a long time. I kept trying and noticed that if i jiggled the USB plug when it was loading it might have helped. Also when you plug your touchpad into windows do you here a chime?


----------



## amokoma

i am getting this message after step 23 of the op list.

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo./tpdebrick16
bash: sudo./tpdebrick16: No such file or directory

why am i getting this response?

i got the TP by a friend of mine. he is even more noob then me and i am really new to linux.
help pl0x

edit there is absolutly no sign of life with the TP. Even after doing the home vol- power combination.


----------



## Kjetil

Tried charging it for 24+ hours, leaving it to discharge, button mashing, cable in, out, cable wiggling, different variations when pluging in with tpdebrick process with different button pressings. Nothing works. The only thing left is to open it and unpluging the battery and reseating the mmc (is this doable or is it soldered on the motherboard?). Before I do that, just want to know if there is any progress or work done on this open multi failed problem or are we left on our own? Don't think I'm not grateful to the work the devs are doing, just asking if they left for other pastures or are they still involved with this?


----------



## drmarble

amokoma:
You have a typo in your command you are missing a space in the command:
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo./tpdebrick16
]There is a space between sudo and ./tpdebrick16. Instead type:
sudo ./tpdebrick16
That should get you running, or, at least stuck at a later step.


----------



## amokoma

Ok tx.
I´ll try it when i have a little time. 
And when i´m less frustrated. Since i am a linux noob and nothing works right for me in Linux i have to take a 1 Day pause at least.
I´ll report back how it went for me.
cheers


----------



## tolookah

Kjetil said:


> ... The only thing left is to open it and unpluging the battery and reseating the mmc (is this doable or is it soldered on the motherboard?). Before I do that, just want to know if there is any progress or work done on this open multi failed problem or are we left on our own? Don't think I'm not grateful to the work the devs are doing, just asking if they left for other pastures or are they still involved with this?


The eMMC is a bga device, with enough pins to be a pain. Hefty Soldering (forced air) required sadly.


----------



## Kjetil

Thanks for the response, guess I need to buy a new tablet and just when I wanted to wait for quad a15 WQXGA tablets.


----------



## amokoma

That is what i am getting
[email protected]:~$ sudo su
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu# cd Downloads
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads# unyip tpdebrick-v004
No command 'unyip' found, did you mean:
Command 'unzip' from package 'unzip' (main)
unyip: command not found
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads# unzip tpdebrick-v004
Archive: tpdebrick-v004.zip
creating: tpdebrick-v004/
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp16.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/ebr16.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/README 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp64nobootie.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp32nobootie.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/emmcbld.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp64.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/qdload.pl 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/moboot-dfu-v004 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/ebr64.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/appsboot-moboot.mbn 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/khosts 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/mbr64.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp32.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tpdebrick 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp16nobootie.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/mbr32.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/ebr32.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/ssh-key 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/TPToolbox-Headless-v004 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/mbr16.bin 
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads# cd tpdebrick-v004
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004# script
Script started, file is typescript
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004# sudo ./tpdebrick16
sudo: ./tpdebrick16: command not found
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004# sudo ./tpdebrick32
sudo: ./tpdebrick32: command not found
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004# sudo ./tpdebrick16
sudo: ./tpdebrick16: command not found
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004# sudo./tpdebrick16
bash: sudo./tpdebrick16: No such file or directory
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004# sudo ./tpdebrick16
sudo: ./tpdebrick16: command not found

frrrruuuuuuuuuuustttttrraaaaaaaaaaationnnnnn.
Not even getting to the point most others do.

any suggestions


----------



## Kjetil

it's sudo ./tpdebrick 16 not ./tpdebrick16


----------



## petur

drmarble said:


> amokoma:
> You have a typo in your command you are missing a space in the command:
> [email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo./tpdebrick16
> ]There is a space between sudo and ./tpdebrick16. Instead type:
> sudo ./tpdebrick16
> That should get you running, or, at least stuck at a later step.


Now look what you've done!

It's *sudo ./tpdebrick 16*

(there is also a space between tpdebrick and 16 !)


----------



## amokoma

ok, tx.
i manage to get there typowise.

Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

thats what i get as a result now.

anz suggestions from here on?


----------



## drmarble

Sorry, I caught one missing space and removed another. That's what I get for having proportionally spaced type.
Glad someone caught my error.
sudo ./tpdebrick 16


----------



## amokoma

tryd everthing no help so far.
anything else i can do?
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 16
checking doc files ...
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
....
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG:	Error Status:
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 16

edit 0030 o clock now have to go to bed.
hoping tomorrow is a better day
cheers


----------



## Kjetil

amokoma said:


> ok, tx.
> i manage to get there typowise.
> 
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG:	Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> [email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$
> 
> thats what i get as a result now.
> 
> anz suggestions from here on?


Unfortunately you are just where I am, stuck. Some people have reported that various button combinations or pure persistence helped overcome this problem. No trick helped me, so I am still stuck with open multi problem as are some others.


----------



## Dvigilante1

Side note when while most of us wait on the invalid open multi resolution. I noticed when I booted from the usb and didn't download webosdoc tpdebrick requested it. Afterwards I got fastboot and dfu utility error. This time I was prompted to download them both. Unlike last time where I searched the net for them. Not sure why they that happened. I proceeded and still got the openmulti but it was interesting to see the process from a different angle.


----------



## splash

Just to add.. I have 4 that fail to debrick. 2 are lifeless and don't respond to anything, 1 fails fastboot mode, and 1 fails to open multi.

I took the USB boards out of the lifeless ones and put them in the other two. My thinking was that, since this is the charge port, the charging circuitry might be on these boards.

No change in the behavior was noted. The lifeless ones continued to be, and the same fastboot/open multi failures occurred.

It appears that the USB board doesn't have anything to do with these failures.


----------



## Dvigilante1

splash said:


> Just to add.. I have 4 that fail to debrick. 2 are lifeless and don't respond to anything, 1 fails fastboot mode, and 1 fails to open multi.
> 
> I took the USB boards out of the lifeless ones and put them in the other two. My thinking was that, since this is the charge port, the charging circuitry might be on these boards.
> 
> No change in the behavior was noted. The lifeless ones continued to be, and the same fastboot/open multi failures occurred.
> 
> It appears that the USB board doesn't have anything to do with these failures.


The fasboot issue should be easy to fix since there are instructions and/or links to download it. If you have ubuntu 12.04 on a usb fastboot and dfu utility should automatically download from the command line during tpdebrick. Well at least it did for me.


----------



## megaman781

to recap, it appears the only problem that does not have a fix yet is the open multi error....sucks


----------



## Redferne

megaman781 said:


> to recap, it appears the only problem that does not have a fix yet is the open multi error....sucks


Not completely true, there are still people having issues with the A6 flashing procedure in the debrick process, like myself for example


----------



## splash

No, no... Not fastboot in Ubuntu. That was installed a while ago.

I'm talking the debrick script gets most of the way done, requests reset of the tablet, and waits for fastboot mode to start. I have one that does this, no matter what finger calisthenics you perform while it waits for fastboot mode. The issue isn't Ubuntu's ability to use fastboot, it's this particular Touchpad's inability to be in fastboot mode.


----------



## joman123

everything complete but at the end i got

Writing file mbr16.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr16.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode... <<----- at this position the touchpad boots an nothing is changed ??????
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

the filesystem ist read only. what can i do?
nothing do a change at the touchpad. i never get a error massage.


----------



## petur

joman123 said:


> what can i do?


How many posts in this thread did you read?


----------



## joman123

in this thread are a lot of posts like yours, without any information, so its hard to read all as non-nativ english speaker.

if you know what i have to read, tell me,plz

edit: this unbrick script dont work for frozzen filesystem bug


----------



## splash

Tpdebrick wasn't designed to work for a frozen filesystem.

If you read the 1st post in this topic, he says what it was designed to fix.

It was designed to fix Touchpads that won't respond to anything, and have a picture on the screen of a battery with a "?" in the middle of it. After its release, some have found that it has a good success rate at also fixing Touchpads that don't respond to anything except for a USB insert/eject chime on a Windows PC, and have nothing on the screen.


----------



## ajc1616

I have ubuntu 12.04 installed on my flash drive, I was having the fastboot error but I was able to install it. I am still having trouble with the dfu-util with in ubuntu I run the command sudo install dfu-util and I get something like E: cant find dfu-util. Any ideas?


----------



## drmarble

sudo apt-get install dfu-util
that should do it.


----------



## ajc1616

Thanks for the help, I just went and installed ubuntu on to my laptop and thank you Jcsullins, I was able to bring my mothers touchpad back from the dead!


----------



## amokoma

Well gratz for ur succes ajs. And thanks to JcSullins and all the others that helped me and still work on the Issues.
Besides my earlier postings, my TP-patient never had Android installed.
The formerly owner said It just went black one day after charging with the Touchstone?!
It seems there is no possibility to charge it neither with the original charger nor several generic models.
its recognized in Win with a sound. Makes a sound when the 3 button combination is pressed.
Within Ubuntu it is recognized as a ... wireless device. Why is that?
tpdebrick-v004 stops with the posted result.
tx


----------



## davido

Ok this is my story.
Friday I looked some movies on my tp. The battery got 0% and shut down.
So connected it to the charger . Saturday morning i wanted to look something but the tp wasnt still on. The homebutton flashed from left to right. I googled this, i should Repair it with webos doc . But i dont come into recovery. ( pushed power + vol up, no reaction). 
Charging now since friday night and still nothing. Today the homebutton isnt flashing anymore. If i try to start it i Get the questionmarkbattery What i should Do now?

My 3 questions:
Can this help me?
I can use this without coming in the USB Mode right?
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop is the right one, right?
Sorry for this dumb questions but i wanna get my tp back to life









tp was running cm10.
original charger but cable from my phone.


----------



## ajc1616

amokoma said:


> Well gratz for ur succes ajs. And thanks to JcSullins and all the others that helped me and still work on the Issues.
> Besides my earlier postings, my TP-patient never had Android installed.
> The formerly owner said It just went black one day after charging with the Touchstone?!
> It seems there is no possibility to charge it neither with the original charger nor several generic models.
> its recognized in Win with a sound. Makes a sound when the 3 button combination is pressed.
> Within Ubuntu it is recognized as a ... wireless device. Why is that?
> tpdebrick-v004 stops with the posted result.
> tx


Do you think the screen could be dead?


----------



## amokoma

I don´t think its a screenproblem, since it isn´t properly recognized in Linux. and there is no reaction to any combination whatsoever.
too bad.
But i haven´t give up now. Still fighting.


----------



## fajaboi

i need help please..i followed the steps and got to-

Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
scripQDL mode not found
Aborting.

what can i do?


----------



## vansun

Hi, I'm getting the following error when trying to debrick my TP:

WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
android-tools-fastboot
E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
install fastboot failed
Aborted.

I use Ubuntu 12.04. Log file is attached
View attachment 38369
View attachment 38369

Please help!!!

Hi everyone! I've repeaded the same procedure on another box and didn't get the error from above...
I've got another one instead. This time I've got exectly same message as post on this page:

Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
QDL mode not found
Aborting.

Repeated twice with the same result (see attached log).

Does it mean that TP cannnot be detected? I know that the cable and USB port are OK... HELP!!!

View attachment typescript.txt


----------



## viswaa88

@jcsullins

You are GOD!!!
I successfully debricked my dead 32GB Touchpad!
And it's exactly like how it'd been before it died.
Everything intact!!!
Woohoo!







































fajaboi said:


> i need help please..i followed the steps and got to-
> 
> Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
> scripQDL mode not found
> Aborting.
> 
> what can i do?


I previously got the same thing. Make sure you're pressing the Vol Down button and not Vol Up.


----------



## Redferne

YES! Another successful revive! This time a 32G 3G/4G Touchpad. jcsullins is a deity!
I have basically tried everything, new battery, lipo charge, ran tpdebrick 50+ times.
Still it only showed the QoD symbol. Now jcsullins showed me his magic and built a
3G compatible version of tpdebrick. The process went very smoothly and the TP
is now back alive.

Sidenote: This TP was somehow completely wiped and the bootie config area was gone.
Once again jcsullins was able to help and it is now dual booting WebOS and CM10 again.

Thank you!


----------



## stupid

fajaboi said:


> Hi everyone! I've repeaded the same procedure on another box and didn't get the error from above...
> I've got another one instead. This time I've got exectly same message as post on this page:
> 
> Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
> QDL mode not found
> Aborting.
> 
> Does it mean that TP cannnot be detected? I know that the cable and USB port are OK... HELP!!!


Are you not getting ANY signs of life at all? As in you never see any entries for the TP under Windows Device Manager, the lights on the center button never flash, you never see ANYTHING at all on the screen, no matter what button gymnastics you perform, and when you run TPDebrick, even after holding down Power+Home+VolDown for over 30 seconds, all you get is "QDL mode not found" and *not ANY other error message*, (seriously, people, this will NOT work for open multi failure or anything else!), and you've tried doing it on different USB ports & using a different cable? If that's the case, then as a last resort, you can try doing a battery pull as I described here.


----------



## amokoma

aaaaarrrrrrrrrggghhhhhh tried to download tpdebrick v004, but it says the server is down.


----------



## nevertells

amokoma said:


> aaaaarrrrrrrrrggghhhhhh tried to download tpdebrick v004, but it says the server is down.


Same here, goo.im is down.


----------



## jcsullins

amokoma said:


> aaaaarrrrrrrrrggghhhhhh tried to download tpdebrick v004, but it says the server is down.


Here's a mirror: http://d-h.st/users/jcsullins


----------



## vansun

stupid said:


> Are you not getting ANY signs of life at all? As in you never see any entries for the TP under Windows Device Manager, the lights on the center button never flash, you never see ANYTHING at all on the screen, no matter what button gymnastics you perform, and when you run TPDebrick, even after holding down Power+Home+VolDown for over 30 seconds, all you get is *QDL mode not found* (and not ANY other error message), and you've tried doing it on different USB ports & using a different cable? If that's the case, then as a last resort, you can try doing a battery pull as I described here.


Thank you very much!!! I'll try it


----------



## lifeisfun

Asked this many times before but never got/found reply so I give it try again
When I tried debricking on TP that suffers from power on problem (reboot is fine)
I get stuck on Requesting Software version.

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## nevertells

lifeisfun said:


> Asked this many times before but never got/found reply so I give it try again
> When I tried debricking on TP that suffers from power on problem (reboot is fine)
> I get stuck on Requesting Software version.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thanks


Don't know if this will help or not, but have you thought of trying just flashing that TouchPad's A6 firmware using the guide posted in the troubleshooting section of RolandDeschain79's OP here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0418-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-42613/

Those who have tried it say they have seen an improvement in their sleep battery drain. Who knows, it might help if you flash the A6 controller's firmware.


----------



## lifeisfun

nevertells said:


> Don't know if this will help or not, but have you thought of trying just flashing that TouchPad's A6 firmware using the guide posted in the troubleshooting section of RolandDeschain79's OP here: http://rootzwiki.com...s-edited-42613/
> 
> Those who have tried it say they have seen an improvement in their sleep battery drain. Who knows, it might help if you flash the A6 controller's firmware.


OK, did that, everything worked fine but I have no guts to shut down since I need it to work now and if it wouldn't boot it would frustrate me


----------



## AndroidLover

JCsullins:
You are my hero! I recently got a TP 32GB from eBay with a "no reaction" symptom. So I checked it and found, that the battery was ok (successfully charged in another TP). No LEDs blinking (menu button), but after transferring a fully charged battery from my other TP into the dead one showed the big battery symbol with question mark inside. That together with the missing blinking menu button told me that the charging circuitry was bad (could not communicate with the battery pack). Only solution was to reflash the A6 chip. But as I was not able to boot into WebOS or Android, I could not reflash it from there like in RolandDeschain79's OP and Troubleshooting thread. So I came to your TPdebrick which I run like johnat described here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/page__st__400#entry1119261

I used LiLi 2.8.20 and used the downloaded version of "ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso" and pointed to that file for generating the bootable USB stick. Against johnat I directly installed the "dfu-util" and "fastboot" utils, didn't reboot and directly run the TPdebrick script. And in fact: the problem was a corrupt A6 chip firmware. No A6 node found, checksum error -1 and so on. But the script runs everything fine until "ALL DONE".

Finally the menu button blinks left-right-left-right and the battery symbol with the red bar on it came up a couple of minutes after charging. So everything went fine for me using your script!

Thank you very very much for letting us flash the A6 chip after it went dead (how the hell can a flash chip loose it's data!??). Maybe I can donate one of my first engineering samples of my USB host board (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40178-will-this-microsd-reader-work-without-external-power/page__st__10#entry1133976)...?


----------



## amokoma

Tried it one more time. Mazbe more times 123-758969 times but nothing works. Getting the multi error message every time.
in addition
lsusb always says
Bus 001 Device 063: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)
no matter which combination or how long.
Is there anzthing else i can do?
I am willing to do everything even beating the tp against a table.
hehe.


----------



## kenw53

Hi can someone please help, I'm having troubles with tpdebrick-v004, when I run the command sudo .	dpebrick 64 the installation for dfu-util fails. I've attached the typescript as well.

I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit on USB

Thanks

View attachment typescript.txt


----------



## Kjetil

Have the open multi problem, tried unplugging the battery (with every other option exhausted) and unfortunately that didn't help. Just saying if anyone else with this problem wanted to try this too. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## Dvigilante1

Im one of those with the muli open error and cant write to tz.mbn hopefully this can be resolved especially now that touchpad owners will be able access Amazon store as a card in webos.


----------



## ncdub

davido said:


> Ok this is my story.
> Friday I looked some movies on my tp. The battery got 0% and shut down.
> So connected it to the charger . Saturday morning i wanted to look something but the tp wasnt still on. The homebutton flashed from left to right. I googled this, i should Repair it with webos doc . But i dont come into recovery. ( pushed power + vol up, no reaction).
> Charging now since friday night and still nothing. Today the homebutton isnt flashing anymore. If i try to start it i Get the questionmarkbattery What i should Do now?
> 
> My 3 questions:
> Can this help me?
> I can use this without coming in the USB Mode right?
> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop is the right one, right?
> Sorry for this dumb questions but i wanna get my tp back to life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tp was running cm10.
> original charger but cable from my phone.


Yes, this will fix your issue! At least it did for mine! Give it a shot. At this point what do you have to lose!?!? I know I didn't have anything!!

Sent from my Motorola DynaTac


----------



## AndroidLover

kenw53 said:


> Hi can someone please help, I'm having troubles with tpdebrick-v004, when I run the command sudo .	dpebrick 64 the installation for dfu-util fails. I've attached the typescript as well.
> 
> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit on USB
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 38516


Your profile looks like mine... Hmmm. I used a downloaded MD5sum checked Ubuntu 12.04.2 32Bit installed on a USB stick made with Linux Live USB Creator. For me this was a successful environment.
The major difference in your typescript is the part after fetching the "dfu-util i386 0.5-1" package. Your log shows an error while executing a perl script which manages the installation of packages on your Linux live system. This could be due to a permission conflict on your Linux live system.
Compare your log to mine:



> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe dfu-util i386 0.5-1 [24.1 kB]
> 
> 0% [1 dfu-util 0 B/24.1 kB 0%]
> 
> 100% [Working]
> 
> Fetched 24.1 kB in 0s (160 kB/s)
> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/ScreenSize.pm line 33, <> line 1.
> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/ScreenSize.pm line 48, <> line 1.
> Can't fork: Cannot allocate memory at /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure line 72, <> line 1.
> Selecting previously unselected package dfu-util.
> (Reading database ...
> (Reading database ... 5%
> (Reading database ... 10%
> (Reading database ... 15%
> (Reading database ... 20%
> (Reading database ... 25%
> (Reading database ... 30%
> (Reading database ... 35%
> (Reading database ... 40%
> (Reading database ... 45%
> (Reading database ... 50%
> (Reading database ... 55%
> (Reading database ... 60%
> (Reading database ... 65%
> (Reading database ... 70%
> (Reading database ... 75%
> (Reading database ... 80%
> (Reading database ... 85%
> (Reading database ... 90%
> (Reading database ... 95%
> (Reading database ... 100%
> (Reading database ... 147580 files and directories currently installed.)
> Unpacking dfu-util (from .../dfu-util_0.5-1_i386.deb) ...
> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
> install dfu-util failed
> Aborted.


Mine:


> Hole:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe dfu-util i386 0.5-1 [24,1 kB]
> 
> 5% [1 dfu-util 1.133 B/24,1 kB 5%]
> 
> 100% [Wird verarbeitet]
> 
> Es wurden 24,1 kB in 0 s geholt (60,7 kB/s)
> Vormals nicht ausgewÃ¤hltes Paket dfu-util wird gewÃ¤hlt.
> (Lese Datenbank ...
> (Lese Datenbank ... 5%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 10%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 15%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 20%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 25%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 30%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 35%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 40%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 45%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 50%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 55%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 60%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 65%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 70%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 75%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 80%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 85%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 90%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 95%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 100%
> (Lese Datenbank ... 147591 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
> Entpacken von dfu-util (aus .../dfu-util_0.5-1_i386.deb) ...
> Trigger fÃ¼r man-db werden verarbeitet ...
> dfu-util (0.5-1) wird eingerichtet ...
> 
> Paketlisten werden gelesen... 0%
> 
> Paketlisten werden gelesen... 100%
> 
> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> 
> AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... 0%
> 
> AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... 0%
> 
> AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... 50%
> 
> AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... 50%
> 
> AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
> 
> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... 0%
> 
> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... 0%
> 
> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig


Mine was done with a german version of Ubuntu 12.04.2, that's why there is a different language. But that is not part of your problem. In my Linux live system, the managing perl script for installing the dfu-util package and updating the system runs successful until all needed packages (dfu-util and android-tools-fastboot) are installed successfully. Either your system has wrong permissions on some files and or folders or your perl installation on your Linux live system is corrupt.


----------



## babadudu

Hello JC, and all,

After weeks of attempting to recover my TP which had been stuck with the battery/question mark symbol, I stumbled on JC's posts and used TPDebrick ver 4 to debrick it. It debricked the TP (THANKS JC!). I got the ALL DONE message. Afterwards, I charged the TP overnight and now it boots. However, if I try to boot in to Cynogen 10, it gets stuck with a yellowish green "Cynogen (mod) Loading...." message in the middle of the screen. If I try to boot into webOs, it gets stuck at boot up with the HP symbol stuck in the middle of the screen. I have also not been able to reset it with the WebOSDoctor.

Please Help! Thanks in advance.

By the way I am using moboot 0.3.5. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Colchiro

Never run WebOsDoctor unless you've removed CM first (via acme uninstaller). You could brick it even worse.


----------



## AndroidLover

Babadudu: Did you run the tpdebrick script with the correct memory size argument (16/32/64)?

In the meanwhile I had 2 TPs debricked with this wonderful script (thank you JCSullins!) and both of them had WebOS and a CM version on it and both are running Android fine after the debricking process. Maybe you gave the wrong memory size to the tpdebrick script and that corrupts your memory?


----------



## nevertells

babadudu said:


> Hello JC, and all,
> 
> After weeks of attempting to recover my TP which had been stuck with the battery/question mark symbol, I stumbled on JC's posts and used TPDebrick ver 4 to debrick it. It debricked the TP (THANKS JC!). I got the ALL DONE message. Afterwards, I charged the TP overnight and now it boots. However, if I try to boot in to Cynogen 10, it gets stuck with a yellowish green "Cynogen (mod) Loading...." message in the middle of the screen. If I try to boot into webOs, it gets stuck at boot up with the HP symbol stuck in the middle of the screen. I have also not been able to reset it with the WebOSDoctor.
> 
> Please Help! Thanks in advance.
> 
> By the way I am using moboot 0.3.5. Thanks again for your help!


Since you get to the Moboot screen, then the first thing you need to do is reboot, hold volume up until you see a large white USB symbol. Now connect your TP to your PC and run ACMEUninstaller. Now try running WebOS Doctor.


----------



## topher67

Is it possible for the process to complete to the 'All Done' stage and yet not be successful?

I ask because I am one of those getting the 'multi open' error on a TP. Well, I _was_.... after several attempts, and getting this fail each time, the process eventually completed and I got the 'All Done' message. However, there was no blinking Home button when charging, as has happened on previous attempts at reviving - successfully - other bricked pads.

So I went throught the process again. And again met with the 'multi open' error until it again completed successfully, saying 'All Done'. However, still there is no blinking light when charging, or other signs of life.

So, has it worked, or do I still have a bricked TP?

Peace


----------



## nevertells

topher67 said:


> Is it possible for the process to complete to the 'All Done' stage and yet not be successful?
> 
> I ask because I am one of those getting the 'multi open' error on a TP. Well, I _was_.... after several attempts, and getting this fail each time, the process eventually completed and I got the 'All Done' message. However, there was no blinking Home button when charging, as has happened on previous attempts at reviving - successfully - other bricked pads.
> 
> So I went throught the process again. And again met with the 'multi open' error until it again completed successfully, saying 'All Done'. However, still there is no blinking light when charging, or other signs of life.
> 
> So, has it worked, or do I still have a bricked TP?
> 
> Peace


How long did you let it charge? I believe I've seen posted here to give it 24 hours to charge up.


----------



## topher67

nevertells said:


> How long did you let it charge? I believe I've seen posted here to give it 24 hours to charge up.


It was a good 8 hours the first time ... working the night shift tonight, so it'll get another ten, then I'll just leave it til tomorrow night I think and see what happens .. previous TP's have awakened from the dead within hours, but I guess they can all be different ...
Thanks for the reply.

Peace


----------



## AndroidLover

At least he should get the left-right-left-right blinking menu button immediately after the debricking process is completed (the TP reboots after the process is finished). So with the new firmware flashed the charging chip should recognize the battery and then the menu button should blink, while applying the first trickle charge to it.

Topher67: please post your typescript file.


----------



## topher67

AndroidLover said:


> At least he should get the left-right-left-right blinking menu button immediately after the debricking process is completed (the TP reboots after the process is finished). So with the new firmware flashed the charging chip should recognize the battery and then the menu button should blink, while applying the first trickle charge to it.
> 
> Topher67: please post your typescript file.


Agreed, there is no blinking light as before.

Unfortunately I use a live cd and the typescript wasn't saved. If it turns out it was unsuccessful I will replicate the process and post typescript.

Peace.


----------



## AndroidLover

OK. Try to use a USB thumb drive on which the Linux live system has write access. This applies not only to the typescript...

This should solve most of the problems. Especially if you have to debrick it once more or on another TP, you already have all the system files, scripts and everything at your hands and have nothing to do or care for but running the "script" and the "tpdebrick xx" command. And it really works!


----------



## topher67

With some - ok, a lot - of persistance, I'm able to get past the initial open multi fail, but now its hanging on waiting for fastboot mode ... adb tools/fastboot def installed.
Beginning to think there's a hardware failure somewhere ...

Edit - it has hung on fastboot before, but, again with persistance, it got past and completed ... persistance DOES pay off, occasionally, lol

Peace


----------



## babadudu

Hi Nevertells/Colchiro/AndroidLover, and others,

1. I did specify the correct memory size of my tablet (16)
2. I did not uninstall Android before trying TPdebrickv4 and WebOSdoctor

My question now is, where can I find ACMEUninstaller? I have searched around online to no avail.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Colchiro

The acme files can be found here: http://goo.im/devs/j...mtouchpad/tools

Here's your command line:


Code:


<br />
novacom.exe boot [URL=mem://]mem://[/URL] < ACMEUninstaller<br />

The rest of the instructions can be found here: http://rootzwiki.com...ds-edited-5113/


----------



## AndroidLover

Hmmm... very strange. Normally there's no need to uninstall anything. I debricked 2 TPs in the meanwhile and both of them had different versions of Android (CM9) with MoBoot 0.3.5 und WebOs on it and all was fine for every of the both.

If you really need to uninstall Android and setup WebOS once again from scratch, follow what Colchiro told you and run WebOS doctor after that.


----------



## topher67

Ok, still no dice with the tp. The process hangs out on open multi, once in about twenty goes it gets to waiting for fastboot mode and hangs there.

Out of interest, in Windoze, pressing 'home' and 'power' gets the device recognised as 'Android Sooner Single ADB Interface', whilst 'home/power/volume down' its recognised as Qualcomm QDLoader 9008. Does any hope lie there? ....

Peace

Btw, AndroidLover, I made a USB Ubuntu thumb drive. Great piece of advice, had been avoiding it for some reason and using the live cd as mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## babadudu

Thanks guys. Unfortunately, ACMEUnistaller was not able to remove Android from the TP. It reboots into Cynagenmod and just hangs there.


----------



## AndroidLover

Hmmm... I didn't ever checked on Windows as which device name the TP is recognized, but if you take a closer look from your Ubuntu thumb drive with the command 'lsusb' there should be a device named like 'Bus 003 Device 010: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)'. That's the device to go. If this isn't there, there is something wrong with your TP...


----------



## topher67

Thanks, yes its there under that name. Was thinking if its recognised as an adb interface in windows I might be able to use adb commands to do stuff but it doesn't respond.


----------



## AndroidLover

Have you already tried another PC without ADB/Novacom/etc. installed? Just another machine (hardware) with only one first copy of Novacom driver installed? Maybe a simple 32 Bit XP... I never had this case before. This is strange!


----------



## topher67

Hm, might be worth a go. It seems to be a communication problem where neither windows nor linux can induce fastboot mode, i.e. its stuck in qdloader. Annoying!!

Either that or user error lol


----------



## babadudu

Okay, folks, I messed up. It appears that my TP is 32 Gb (I thought it was 16), and I had ran TPdebrickv004 with "16" parameter. It did seem to have worked though as I was able to get past the battery/? issue and to get to moboot menu, but hang on attempting to boot into Cynonogem mod or webOS. So, any idea how I should proceed from here on (knowing that I might have screwed something up by running TPdebrickv004 with size 16 instead of 32)?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Colchiro

I'm no expert, but I would think running debrick with the correct parameter might be a start.


----------



## babadudu

Okay, thanks Colchiro. I think I will give that a shot unless someone else has some more specific suggestion.


----------



## Gradular

babadudu said:


> Okay, thanks Colchiro. I think I will give that a shot unless someone else has some more specific suggestion.


Try a acmeuninstall then web doctor it first.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

babadudu said:


> Okay, thanks Colchiro. I think I will give that a shot unless someone else has some more specific suggestion.


First post you did not say what happened when you ran ACMEUninstaller. I find it strange that you can get to Moboot and not to WebOS or Android. Explain what you are doing to run ACMEUninstaller and what happens when you do.


----------



## babadudu

Okay, eveyone, I am out of the woods now. I simply reran tpdebrickv004 with the correct parameter (32), and my TP is now fully alive. I am able to selectively boot into Android, and WebOs.

Thanks again to JC for TPdebrickv004, and to everyone else for the tips and suggestions.


----------



## Dmansfcc

I wanted to give some kudos to JCSullins for the work that was done to fix the battery issue on the HP TP. I recently purchased one at a garage sale for $30 because the lady said the battery was bad but HP would fix it for $40. I had the intent of doing the work myself because it is a hobby of mine. I did a little research to find a battery and ran into this forum. I had the TP up and working in 15 min with the instructions and tools that were provided by JCSullins. I must say that I did feel bad for the lady that sold me the TP because she paid $400 for it.

After using the webos for a short time I grew very board of it because of the limitation of their HP Catalog Apps so I intalled the CM on it and love this thing now.

Thank you JCSullins,
D


----------



## AndroidLover

@babadudu:
That was exactly my first intention: did the memory sizes match? I would have also requested to run tpdebrick with the correct memory size again. What you had was a kind of a wrong address pointer to start the OS (WebOS or Android) in their respective memory region (partition). Moboot may start correctly because its memory region and start address is the same for 16GB/32GB/64GB memory. So setting back the right memory ranges (partitions) should solve those problems as long as nothing was corrupted in the meanwhile.
But finally you found this out by your own - have fun with your Touchpad and always remember your memory size!


----------



## pspRW

I must say a million thanks to JCSullins too! My touchpad was dead since last 6 months with symptoms of flashing home button, sometimes, battery with ? popping up on the screen, etc. Tried all combination of buttons, etc. but nothing worked. Found this thread yesterday and decided to give it a go. Within 15 min got the touchpad alive. The battery was showing full when it got alive too! Still to be on the safe side, charged it overnight. Moboot and webos are looking fine.

I had CM9 installed which does not boot now. Keeps giving some com.apps.xx.xxx.xx errors. Now how do I cleanly remove CM9 and install the latest CM10?


----------



## topher67

pspRW - head over to this forum http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1247 for more info on getting JB on your Touchpad.

Peace


----------



## shrike

Run "lsusb", I got "Bus 002 Device 005: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)";
And Run"sudo ./tpdebrick 32", got"Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted."
How can I fix it? Beg for your help~~


----------



## AndroidLover

Interesting! Today I got another "dead" Touchpad (16GB) which is really dead! No battery symbol, no reaction in any case. And while trying to debrick it like the last 2 Touchpads (same USB stick, same binaries, same system) this time I am NOT able to debrick it! I get exactly the same messages like you above!
In addition I changed the battery from another working TP which was fully charged and put it into the dead one - once again no battery symbol and no success trying to debrick. Seems, that the mainboard is really damaged.

Very strange...

JCSullins: is there any additional thing we can do/check?


----------



## AndroidLover

After some more investigation it seems that the Touchpad can't get out of the terminal mode, even when the buttons aren't pressed anymore. If I start the script without being in terminal mode, the tpdebrick process tells me to connect the TP and press the Power+Menu+VolDown buttons. Even if I am not pressing any of the buttons, the tpdebrick process immediately recognizes the Touchpad and tells me to release the buttons (which I didn't press). After attempting to "OpenMulti" I get the "unkown error" result which - for me - smells after a device which isn't able to communicate (i.e. held in reset or anything):



Code:


<br />
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 16<br />
checking doc files ...<br />
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...<br />
Release buttons now<br />
Requesting SoftwareVersion...<br />
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0<br />
Requesting Params...<br />
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00<br />
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...<br />
[...]<br />
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.<br />
Executing file...<br />
Checking QDL mode...<br />
Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED   <br />
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: <br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
MSG:    Error Status: <br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
Invalid openMulti response.<br />
Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
Aborted.<br />

Something is blocking the device. If nobody has an idea of what's going on here, we have definitely bricked Touchpads as of now.

R.I.P.


----------



## topher67

AndroidLover, this is exactly my thoughts on a touchpad I am trying to resurrect. Although occasionally I am able to get past the 'open multi failed' error, it crashes trying to get fastboot mode. Communication problems due to faulty hardware?

Peace


----------



## AndroidLover

Hmmm... I can't get past this first error and have tried a dozen times. I really can't definitely say what went wrong here, especially because I don't know anything of the history of that Touchpad I tried to resurrect. So faulty hardware may be one reason. If I only could get access to the schematics, I would try to measure what goes wrong compared to a working Touchpad. But sadly, I haven't found any schematics of the Touchpad yet.


----------



## Gradular

Jc has said that the open multi error does not give details about why it errors. If we could get some help from the chip manufacturer, it might help determine if a chip is really dead or not. But that doesn't seem likely.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## ibpalle

I have tried the debrick as well on my 16GB TP and I get the stop at writing the tz.mbn as well HOWEVER:

Sometimes I get failings during the first part - try again a few times and it completes only to error on the tz.mbn part HOWEVER:

Sometimes the tz.mbn does start to write - it will write for aq time and then either stall or error.

I have tried a good 40 something times by now and have a feeling it could complete - currently trying to get a charge on the battery in case that is what is causing the errors but it realy is a stab in the dark as I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## amokoma

But even charging seems to be a problem. 
Because there isn´t any reaction from my tp.
I have the same problems like androidlover.
Sad, but no lost because the tp was given to me because it seemed dead.

i´ll keep on trying and when i succeed i am going to dance.


----------



## eddykenton

Can I use this method to restore HP Touchpad booting into WebOS, it is hanging on CM10.1 boot animation screen . I did factory reset and TWRP failed to restore Nandriod I backup with TWRP 2.5. I rebooted into CM10.1, but it stays on boot screen forever, it does not allow me to power off using power button and does not give moboot options to boot into WebOS.
Please what can I do to resolve this boot hanging.


----------



## ibpalle

eddykenton said:


> Can I use this method to restore HP Touchpad booting into WebOS, it is hanging on CM10.1 boot animation screen . I did factory reset and TWRP failed to restore Nandriod I backup with TWRP 2.5. I rebooted into CM10.1, but it stays on boot screen forever, it does not allow me to power off using power button and does not give moboot options to boot into WebOS. Please what can I do to resolve this boot hanging.


I would think using WebOS webdoctor would be the best way forward for you. Restore webos and then go through the usual android install steps.


----------



## lifeisfun

eddykenton said:


> Can I use this method to restore HP Touchpad booting into WebOS, it is hanging on CM10.1 boot animation screen . I did factory reset and TWRP failed to restore Nandriod I backup with TWRP 2.5. I rebooted into CM10.1, but it stays on boot screen forever, it does not allow me to power off using power button and does not give moboot options to boot into WebOS.
> Please what can I do to resolve this boot hanging.


NO!
Read the OP, this is only for dead devices.


----------



## jwsmed

I searched, but am either not reading correctly or overlooking the info. I see you are supposed to leave your TP charging for "several hours" _*AFTER*_ running TPDebrick, but are you supposed to attempt charging your TP for a certain period of time _*BEFORE*_ running the tool? If so, how long?

Thanks!


----------



## jwsmed

Even though I was receiving no indication of charging, I plugged the TP into the official charger for about 30-45 minutes before running the tools as described on page 1. Everything worked great! Huge thanks to jcsullins and the other contributing developers!!!

This brought back to life my wife's TP that's been dead for a little over 6 months.


----------



## nevertells

jwsmed said:


> Even though I was receiving no indication of charging, I plugged the TP into the official charger for about 30-45 minutes before running the tools as described on page 1. Everything worked great! Huge thanks to jcsullins and the other contributing developers!!!
> 
> This brought back to life my wife's TP that's been dead for a little over 6 months.


Do you remember what she did to get it that way?


----------



## jwsmed

nevertells said:


> Do you remember what she did to get it that way?


Nothing specific. She left it behind on a trip. So we suppose it just ran dead. We never could get it to charge again. The best we could ever get was the battery icon with the question mark. Sometimes we could not even get that. We installed CM9 on all of our other 3 TPs, but not on hers. Hers remained stock.


----------



## nevertells

jwsmed said:


> Nothing specific. She left it behind on a trip. So we suppose it just ran dead. We never could get it to charge again. The best we could ever get was the battery icon with the question mark. Sometimes we could not even get that. We installed CM9 on all of our other 3 TPs, but not on hers. Hers remained stock.


This just goes to show that even a TouchPad running WebOS can brick. All the more reason to emphasize that one should be diligent in keeping their TouchPad charged up and not letting it drain to zero. Not all TouchPads seem to be afflicted with this problem, but to avoid it happening, one should treat their device as if it could. In your case you know that you have at least one that will. A reminder, lithium batteries are damaged by allowing them to drain down to zero on a regular basis. This is not the same practice like is required for Nicad and NiMH batteries to avoid a memory effect.


----------



## hkd

Hello Experts
I have not been able to debrick my TP. Had been dead for a month. Even got a new battery; still in a comma.
When I try to debrick from a Ubuntu-12,04.2 machine, I am getting stuck at the below line

Writing file ebr16.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Invalid MAGIC response.
Cannot write file ebr16.bin
Aborted.

Is there any hope of fixing it ?

Below the some script log:

Script started on Fri 17 May 2013 12:52:31 AM EDT
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 16
[sudo] password for hemen:
dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpnITzlu/secring.gpg' created
gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpnITzlu/pubring.gpg' created
gpg: requesting key 4C9D234C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmpnITzlu/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
gpg: key 4C9D234C: public key "Launchpad webupd8" imported
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg: imported: 1 (RSA: 1)
OK

Fetched 24.1 kB in 0s (105 kB/s)
Selecting previously unselected package dfu-util.

Unpacking dfu-util (from .../dfu-util_0.5-1_i386.deb) ...

Reading package lists... 100%

Reading package lists... Done

The following NEW packages will be installed:
android-tools-fastboot
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 178 not upgraded.
Need to get 53.7 kB of archives.
After this operation, 147 kB of additional disk space will be used.

(Reading database ... 142242 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking android-tools-fastboot (from .../android-tools-fastboot_4.2.2+git20130218-0ubuntu2+1~webupd8~precise_i386.deb) ...
Setting up android-tools-fastboot (4.2.2+git20130218-0ubuntu2+1~webupd8~precise) ...
checking doc files ...
extracting doc files ...
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.

Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED	
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG:	Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'tz.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000000; 97896 bytes left.

Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file appsboot-moboot.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'appsboot-moboot.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000000; 77944 bytes left.

Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file sbl3.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'sbl3.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c000000; 578824 bytes left.

Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file ebr16.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Invalid MAGIC response.
Cannot write file ebr16.bin
Aborted.
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
exit

Script done on Fri 17 May 2013 12:56:15 AM EDT


----------



## sarcasmo

Hello All,

Is there something I am doing wrong or overlooked?

I am using ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS 64bit. I made a bootable memory stick using Pen Drive Linux USB Installer following instructions at:

http://www.ubuntu.co...tick-on-windows

I have a TP that is displaying the battery icon with a question mark inside it. I found the instructions by jcsullens, great easy to follow directions, and all went exactly to the letter of his instructions until I finished step 23 (sudo ./tpdebrick xx) where I entered 16 for "XX". I have a FB454UT (which I beleive means it is 16). After that instruction the first 3 messages I get are:

*dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...*

The process continues and seems to load those two itself without error as I eventually see:

*The following NEW packages will be installed:
dfu-util
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 205 not upgraded.*

And:

*The following NEW packages will be installed:
android-tools-fastboot
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 205 not upgraded.*

Then shortly after I get the below instruction (although I already did this on steps 20 and 21)

*Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...*

I timed it to make sure I held them long enough. Power-on top; Home - on face bottom center; VolumeDown - on right side, bottom of switch furthest from power.

Then after a couple minutes with no visible activity I get:

*QDL mode not found
Aborting.*

I am trying to fix for a friend. Thier power adapter/charger went bad and I assume depleted the battery. I am unsure if they had loaded an alternate OS on it or stuck with the HP webOS but am assuming they loaded Android as that plus battery depletion seems to be the cause of the condition the TP is in.

I coud not attach the typescript file (Error says I cannot upload that file type) so I pasted the content of the terminal window below.

_*dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpbmsBnw/secring.gpg' created
gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpbmsBnw/pubring.gpg' created
gpg: requesting key 4C9D234C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmpbmsBnw/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
gpg: key 4C9D234C: public key "Launchpad webupd8" imported
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg: imported: 1 (RSA: 1)
OK
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ InRelease
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ InRelease
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) precise InRelease
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Release.gpg
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Release.gpg
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Release
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Release
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Packages/DiffIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Packages/DiffIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Translation-en
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Translation-en
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) precise/main TranslationIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) precise/restricted TranslationIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) precise/main Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) precise/main Translation-en
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) precise/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213) precise/restricted Translation-en
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease 
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates InRelease 
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg
Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg [198 B]
Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg [198 B] 
Get:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg [316 B] 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release
Get:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release [49.6 kB] 
Get:5 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release [49.6 kB] 
Get:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release [11.9 kB] 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted amd64 Packages 
Get:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe amd64 Packages [4,786 kB]	
Get:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources [14.3 kB] 
Get:9 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main amd64 Packages [258 kB]
Get:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main amd64 Packages [22.9 kB] 
Get:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages [22.9 kB] 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main TranslationIndex 
Get:12 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted amd64 Packages [4,627 B]
Get:13 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe amd64 Packages [72.7 kB]
Get:14 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main i386 Packages [274 kB]
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en_US 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en 
Get:15 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted i386 Packages [4,620 B]
Get:16 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe i386 Packages [74.8 kB]
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted i386 Packages
Get:17 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe i386 Packages [4,796 kB]
Get:18 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main TranslationIndex [74 B]
Get:19 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted TranslationIndex [72 B]
Get:20 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe TranslationIndex [73 B]
Get:21 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Translation-en [123 kB]
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main TranslationIndex 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted TranslationIndex 
Get:22 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe TranslationIndex [2,922 B] 
Get:23 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main amd64 Packages [613 kB]
Get:24 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted amd64 Packages [10.1 kB]
Get:25 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe amd64 Packages [200 kB]
Get:26 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main i386 Packages [625 kB] 
Get:27 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted i386 Packages [10.0 kB]
Get:28 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe i386 Packages [203 kB]
Get:29 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main TranslationIndex [3,564 B]
Get:30 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted TranslationIndex [2,461 B]
Get:31 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe TranslationIndex [2,850 B]
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-en 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted Translation-en 
Get:32 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe Translation-en [3,341 kB] 
Get:33 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Translation-en [1,253 B]
Get:34 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe Translation-en [45.6 kB]
Get:35 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main Translation-en [274 kB]
Get:36 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted Translation-en [2,432 B]
Get:37 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe Translation-en [117 kB]
Fetched 16.0 MB in 13s (1,225 kB/s) 
Reading package lists... Done
W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213)/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%2012.04.2%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Release%20amd64%20(20130213)_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)
W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213)/ precise/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%2012.04.2%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Release%20amd64%20(20130213)_dists_precise_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
dfu-util
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 205 not upgraded.
Need to get 25.0 kB of archives.
After this operation, 85.0 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe dfu-util amd64 0.5-1 [25.0 kB]
Fetched 25.0 kB in 0s (37.1 kB/s)
Selecting previously unselected package dfu-util.
(Reading database ... 144991 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking dfu-util (from .../dfu-util_0.5-1_amd64.deb) ...
Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-23-generic
cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of overlayfs
cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Setting up dfu-util (0.5-1) ...
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
android-tools-fastboot
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 205 not upgraded.
Need to get 53.7 kB of archives.
After this operation, 150 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad...webupd8/ubuntu/ precise/main android-tools-fastboot amd64 4.2.2+git20130218-0ubuntu2+1~webupd8~precise [53.7 kB]
Fetched 53.7 kB in 0s (57.4 kB/s) 
Selecting previously unselected package android-tools-fastboot.
(Reading database ... 144998 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking android-tools-fastboot (from .../android-tools-fastboot_4.2.2+git20130218-0ubuntu2+1~webupd8~precise_amd64.deb) ...
Setting up android-tools-fastboot (4.2.2+git20130218-0ubuntu2+1~webupd8~precise) ...
checking doc files ...
extracting doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
QDL mode not found
Aborting.*_

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## AndroidLover

I would eventually try this whole procedure with a 32 Bit version of Ubuntu 12.04.2.

What does lsusb command show?


----------



## Redflea

I just ran this on a friend's Touchpad...symptoms were blank screen, no reaction to power button or 30s holds of power/home/vol+ or power/home/vol-, or power/home. Only indication of life was that the TP Home button would pulse w/a thin white light when connected to a power computer or power source.

Ran it on Ubuntu 12.0.4 32 bit - ran w/out issue, got the All Done but the TP screen stayed blank. Connected to power and initially only indication of life was still the pulsing power button, but now I'm showing a battery symbol, with a red bar and a charging lightning bolt symbol inside. So hopefully it is actually charging again and it will live again.

Fingers crossed, but I'm certainly seeing more life than before running this. Kudos to jscullins.

EDIT: It booted up! I am, thanks to jscullins, now a certified TP Doctor. ;-) Thanks!


----------



## sarcasmo

I will retry using 32 bit version as suggested.

I ran a windows version of LSUSB under Windows 8 64bit and it did see other devices but not the TP. I will run a version under Ubuntu and see this time while trying the 32 bit version.

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## nevertells

Redflea said:


> I just ran this on a friend's Touchpad...symptoms were blank screen, no reaction to power button or 30s holds of power/home/vol+ or power/home/vol-, or power/home. Only indication of life was that the TP Home button would pulse w/a thin white light when connected to a power computer or power source.
> 
> Ran it on Ubuntu 12.0.4 32 bit - ran w/out issue, got the All Done but the TP screen stayed blank. Connected to power and initially only indication of life was still the pulsing power button, but now I'm showing a battery symbol, with a red bar and a charging lightning bolt symbol inside. So hopefully it is actually charging again and it will live again.
> 
> Fingers crossed, but I'm certainly seeing more life than before running this. Kudos to jscullins.
> 
> EDIT: It booted up! I am, thanks to jscullins, now a certified TP Doctor. ;-) Thanks!


Wow, haven't seen you around lately. What you been up to? Have you and DrMarble been collaborating on CM10.1? I know I don't run in the same circles as you, but you used to hang around here from time to time. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## sarcasmo

The 32bit version of Ubuntu ended in same result as 64 bit. I used 12.4 32 bit. Same error at end as before. I ran LSUSB this time and the tablet does not show up at any point (start, end, before or after pressing any series of buttons on device). I even cracked it open again to check the connectors to make sure I did not miss any when reassembling after battery change.

The USB port seems to work to some degree based on fact that after I press gold button inside to turn it off, plugging into a charger or computer will cause the Home button to blink back and forth. Eventually after several hours the battery icon with question mark comes up.

LSUSB returned the below:

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0930:6545 Toshiba Corp. Kingston DataTraveler 102 Flash Drive / HEMA Flash Drive 2 GB / PNY Attache 4GB Stick
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 5986:0143 Acer, Inc
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

The Kingston Data Traveler is the USB stick on which I am running Ubuntu. I have no idea what the second once labeled "Acer, Inc" is as I had nothing else connected at the time. Plugging in the HP TP changes nothing in the above list. I tried every USB port. Plugging in something else does add something new to above. Using the USB cable I am using from the TP with something else will also add that device to the above so the cable is good.

No buttons on the TP I press at any time, individually or in combinations, have any visible effect at all.

Seems like the USB port is bad except for fact that connecting it will cause the Home button to flash back and forth if the screen is dark and the TP appears to be off.

I am stumped. The instructions from jcsullins seemed to be my best hope as the described condition matched and others reported success.


----------



## AndroidLover

Ehhmm... if your home button is blinking back and forth, why do you want to debrick the unit??? Normally this means the charging logic is working, so you only have to connect the USB port to the wall charger for some hours and at some point the unit turns on showing the battery symbol with the red bar in it (low batt). Then let it still charge with that screen and the unit will power on (booting OS) after an additional period of time (let's say half an hour). Then again let it charge to completely full and you're done!


----------



## sarcasmo

In the case of this TP, charging for long periods of time, hours, overnight even, does not produce any result other than a battery icon with a questions mark. I did nothing but charge it for days initially. Then I made sure I had a known working charger from another TP and charged another day. Still nothing.

After I stopped last night I plugged it back into that known good charger from another TP for 12 hours and it is still only flashing the home button back and forth.

I followed this debrick procedure since charging did not work and it did not fit the exclusion criteria jcsullins laid out in his original post:

*NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
then you SHOULD NOT do the following. *

I cannot get the USB symbol at any time after any duration of charging and that or other button combinations.

I thought maybe I have a broken button (power or other) however I did not think that would prevent it from starting on its own at the end of a full charge based on what I read.

Last night I installed "USBTrace" to see if it could sense the TP attaching, once attached or at all at any time. It did not see the TP at anytime on any port I tried, yet it did detect insertion and communication with every other device I inserted either directly or using the same cable I am using for the TP which is part of that known good TP charger.

Assuming it is a bad part, I searched for parts last night but found they are none existent anywhere I looked. HP does not even list the TP on their parts site. Buying a used/damaged/broken unit and using for parts seems to be the only choice but to costly given what was paid for the TP to start with plus the $25 battery I installed.


----------



## Redflea

AndroidLover said:


> Ehhmm... if your home button is blinking back and forth, why do you want to debrick the unit??? Normally this means the charging logic is working, so you only have to connect the USB port to the wall charger for some hours and at some point the unit turns on showing the battery symbol with the red bar in it (low batt). Then let it still charge with that screen and the unit will power on (booting OS) after an additional period of time (let's say half an hour). Then again let it charge to completely full and you're done!


On the TP I just ran this on (friends of mine), the TP had the home button blinking, but there was no effect/improvement from letting it sit connected to the charger for several hours.

Only after running debrick did the home button blinking change to a battery symbol charging and then eventually booting up.


----------



## Redflea

nevertells said:


> Wow, haven't seen you around lately. What you been up to? Have you and DrMarble been collaborating on CM10.1? I know I don't run in the same circles as you, but you used to hang around here from time to time. Don't be a stranger.


Hey, nevertells, thanks for the shout-out...yeah, I've been away from pretty much all the forums I participate in (phone/tablet and other hobbies) for quite a while. Work has just gotten crazy busy (supporting more and much busier programs) so that I don't have the time/energy to stay involved. I do some lurking, but rarely have time/energy to post. Unfortunate, but that's life at the moment.

I'm likely going to get a new phone in the near future (dropped my GNexus and have several cracks across the screen, bottom left corner up towards top right) so that may push me into a phone forum again for a little bit.


----------



## topher67

Correct me if I'm wrong ... a successful tpdebrick process ends in cycling left-right home button which then indicates charging via mains and all will be good after several hours charging. The blinking light is followed shortly thereafter by the battery symbol with red line/lightning bolt.
However the user - sarcasmo - is saying he has the battery symbol with a question mark .. soooo ... is this not a different scenario to simply letting the device sit and charge for several hours?

Peace


----------



## nevertells

topher67 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong ... a successful tpdebrick process ends in cycling left-right home button which then indicates charging via mains and all will be good after several hours charging. The blinking light is followed shortly thereafter by the battery symbol with red line/lightning bolt.
> However the user - sarcasmo - is saying he has the battery symbol with a question mark .. soooo ... is this not a different scenario to simply letting the device sit and charge for several hours?
> 
> Peace


 Somewhere back in this forum, that has been discussed more than once. So you need to go back and do some reading.


----------



## topher67

nevertells said:


> Somewhere back in this forum, that has been discussed more than once. So you need to go back and do some reading.


Believe me, I've read this forum. So I'm not going back to do some reading, I was just offering my bit of advice for the person in question ... end of


----------



## pcrepairwilsonnc

Hey signed up just to write this, thanks so much jcsullins for all this!!!!!!!

I followed everything to the T as I had the question mark battery logo, and afterwards it was stuck on the hp logo

I have scanned all through this post and Im sorry if I missed it but is there anything that I can do at this point?

On the net I seen people fixed their problems, but their instructions did not match anything to what I have going on

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## nevertells

topher67 said:


> Believe me, I've read this forum. So I'm not going back to do some reading, I was just offering my bit of advice for the person in question ... end of


Sure looked like a great big question to me, with a question mark at the end of the sentence and all.


----------



## AndroidLover

@sarcasmo + topher:
OK guys, all of the Touchpads I got and have been dead have had either the question mark battery OR a blinking menu button OR have been simply dead. I never had the case where a question mark comes together with a blinking home button. That was why I have been bemused. Sorry for this. It seems there can be a mix of different situations which I was not aware of before.
Until now I could revive all TP with question mark battery or menu button as their single failure. Combination of this seems to be more difficult to solve. And yes: the one which has shown nothing until today and was simply dead was the only one I couldn't revive so far. In this case I can see this TP on the linux machine and start the tpdebrick script but when it comes to the point where I should press the buttons it simply passes along and starts doing the next step even if I didn't pressed anything. And of course failed in the next step (see my post on page 66). But at least the device is recognized (but then blocked by whatever). I tried the tpdebrick script a dozen times with different constraints but with no luck so far. So I assume there is really a hardware failure involved...

The only thing I can advise in this case is:
- charge a good battery in a working TP
- place the charged battery in the dead TP
- get another USB board and place that together with the charged battery in the dead TP
- try to debrick it again

As for the parts: Regularly you won't find any seller on the the net which has all the parts or the prices make you upset. I bought mine nearly all through ebay or local from online advertisements. You can get other defective Touchpads for around 50 bucks (at least where I live). Maybe this would help you out...


----------



## burritoboy9984

Alright guys, I had a non responsive touchpad (TRIED EVERYTHING, trickle charge with computer, the million different button presses, just got nothing), and before I found this thread, I found the one that said to take the battery out and charge it. So I disassembled the touchpad, charged the battery and got the "?" screen. A search for that issue led me to this thread, I followed the instructions, it looked like it was going the correct way, and at the end it got stuck at "waiting for fastboot, fastboot not found, aborted."

So I let it sit a couple of days, attempted to rerun tpdebrick, and now I get nothing no matter what I do. I can't get a ? and I can't get tpedebrick to run as it says "qdl mode not found". I've pulled the battery in and out, charged it, and checked it. Any last straws to grasp? Or should I toss it?

Thanks!
-Erik


----------



## ibpalle

Just tried this on a uibuntu install - my previous attempts were done on a Fedira 18 64 bit and had no luck. This time though all operations completed normally on the 2nd attempt. Recharging now while typing this (which is hard with crossed fingers.

Edit: Crossed fingers helped! It's alive - thank you jcsullins.


----------



## Dvigilante1

ibpalle said:


> Just tried this on a uibuntu install - my previous attempts were done on a Fedira 18 64 bit and had no luck. This time though all operations completed normally on the 2nd attempt. Recharging now while typing this (which is hard with crossed fingers.
> 
> Edit: Crossed fingers helped! It's alive - thank you jcsullins.


Just logged in to say i'm jealous. Im still stuck on open multi error and cant write to tz.mbn


----------



## MrErr

I wan tto say thanks to JSCullins and ibpalle. After 6 months my tocuhpad is back to life. I tried using JSCUllins script before and could not get it to work, excpet i tried it on Fedora 18. After reading ibpalle post, i decided to give ubuntu 12.04 livecd and try. It worked on the first pass. So thanks to both of you. JSCulllins can expect something small from me for his excellent work.


----------



## ibpalle

MrErr said:


> Just logged in to say in jealous. Im still stuck on open multi error and acnt writ toe tz.mbn


Thanks for the thanks  I thought that some people would try to do what I did and use their existing Linux install so wanted to point out that I was not following the instructions exactly and see if that helped, which it did luckily.

So just for the record:

Please use a 32 bit Ubuntu 12.04 system to perform this operation to maximise your chance of success.


----------



## dpanych

Did anyone have any luck with the following?


Code:


<br />
Executing file...<br />
Checking QDL mode...<br />
Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED <br />
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
MSG: Error Status:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
MSG: open multi failed, unknown error<br />
ERROR: open multi failed, unknown error<br />
Invalid openMulti response.<br />
Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
Aborted.<br />


----------



## AndroidLover

Exactly my problem... no luck 'til today. Frustrating to get no more information...


----------



## petur

ibpalle said:


> Thanks for the thanks  I thought that some people would try to do what I did and use their existing Linux install so wanted to point out that I was not following the instructions exactly and see if that helped, which it did luckily.
> 
> So just for the record:
> 
> Please use a 32 bit Ubuntu 12.04 system to perform this operation to maximise your chance of success.


It would help if people would be more clear in the 'doesn't work' department. I'm pretty sure that using ubuntu 12.04 or not has NOTHING to do with the open multi error, so it would help if you 'point out' what issue you had before you properly followed the instructions and succeeded.


----------



## ibpalle

petur said:


> It would help if people would be more clear in the 'doesn't work' department. I'm pretty sure that using ubuntu 12.04 or not has NOTHING to do with the open multi error, so it would help if you 'point out' what issue you had before you properly followed the instructions and succeeded.


I did point out what my issues were in a previous post - just to reiterate:

On my Fedora 18 64 bit the process would startup fine and mostly finish but sometimes it would fail and I had to restart the process. Every 10th attempt or so I would reach the tz.mbn stage:

Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn

And fail with the above messages. However, once in a while it would continue but then fail later during the write. This part never completed on my Fedora.

Once I switched to using the 32 bit Ubunutu with everything else being equal - it all worked flawlessly.

So while the switch of distro may not have anything to do with the specific error, the fact remains that switching the distro allowed the process to complete.

I did not know why it failed I only know that following the instructions provided by the developer that created the scripts worked. Not following the instructions didn't - funny that







.

Hence the recommendation to use the distro mentioned in the instructions the developer spent time writing.

Might be interesting to hear if anyone had luck running the script on anything else but 32bit Ubuntu 12.04? Anyone?


----------



## cusoman

Running 12.04 distro 32 bit, just tried to run the process and mine is getting stuck at "Updating A6 firmware". I haven't see this error anywhere else in this thread so hoping someone can help me. I'd paste all the output, but some got lost in the buffer on the terminal:



Code:


Sending CloseFlush...<br />
Writing file mbr16.bin ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
Uploading file 'mbr16.bin'...<br />
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.<br />
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)<br />
Sending CloseFlush...<br />
Done writing files.<br />
Reseting device...<br />
Requesting Reset...<br />
Waiting for fastboot mode...<br />
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...<br />
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...<br />
OKAY [  0.827s]<br />
writing 'bootmem'...<br />
OKAY [  2.924s]<br />
finished. total time: 3.751s<br />
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)<br />
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)<br />
Checking/updating known_hosts...<br />
Copying A6 files...<br />
a6_firmware.txt.00																	   100%   48KB  48.3KB/s   00:00    <br />
PmA6Updater																			  100%   13KB  13.4KB/s   00:00    <br />
Copying bootloader files...<br />
bootie-topaz305.bin																	  100%  113KB 112.8KB/s   00:00    <br />
emmc_appsboot.mbn																	    100%   45KB  44.7KB/s   00:00    <br />
<br />
Checking A6 firmware...<br />
<br />
processing file: /tmp/a6_firmware.txt.00<br />
A6 device: /dev/a6_0<br />
Error reading A6 device node(s).<br />
fw file size: 49461<br />
fw file mapped at: 0x401a3000<br />
<br />
E: Error verifying fw<br />
E: Error code: 0xffecff38 (-1245384)<br />
Firmware verification failed<br />
<br />
Updating A6 firmware...

Thoughts?


----------



## cusoman

Well, I think it's dead Jim - tried to run it again after what happened previously and now it won't even get past the screen saying to connect the TP and hold down the buttons. Ah well, worth a shot - this was already dead for months anyway.


----------



## jcsullins

cusoman said:


> Well, I think it's dead Jim - tried to run it again after what happened previously and now it won't even get past the screen saying to connect the TP and hold down the buttons. Ah well, worth a shot - this was already dead for months anyway.


Sounds like bad USB cable/connection.


----------



## cusoman

jcsullins said:


> Sounds like bad USB cable/connection.


You were right, this is coming off a fresh new battery install so I think the usb connector is a little loose underneath as I was able to jimmy the connection and set it and keep it in place long enough to try this all again and I was successful this time - it's charging peacefully now properly connected - I'll crack it open and adjust things once the battery is full up again. Thanks for this!


----------



## jbrickbm

I don't know where to start with my touchpad, heres the story.

Its a 32 gb, the touchpad died probably a year ago if not longer, it would not charge, it came to the point where the home key was flashing back and forth and that was it. The TP sat in a cabinet until yesterday. Ive plugged it into the usb on the computer, the usb on the ps3 and ive plugged into orginal charger. All really do the same thing, the home button flashes for a while and after so long it just stops, the back of the TP feels somewhat warm. I can get the battery icon to show up, then quickly show a plug picture then shutoff, sometimes it gives the message about plugging into the orginal charger that came with it. Currently I have it plugged into the wall and the home screen light is flashing back and forth. Where should i go from here?


----------



## AndroidLover

Nowhere else! No PS3 please, no Computer USB please. ONLY the original wall charger (additionally try to disconnect the plug and reconnect it through twisting back and forth the plug part against the body part). Then connect the TP to the wall charger and when it blinks back and forth, let it sit there for several hours (maybe several days). If nothing else is wrong a empty battery icon with a red bar on bottom should show up at some time.
If the menu button stops itself blinking back and forth and the case is getting hot while doing so, replace the battery and and repeat this process. I think you don't need to debrick your TP.

Good luck!


----------



## jbrickbm

I plug it into the wall charger and I get steady blink of the home button, after about 20 minutes it goes to about a blink of 12 times back and forth and pauses for a 2 sec on the home button. Then it starts blinking 6 times and pauses, then it eventually gets to a 1-2 blink with a pause, then the thing stops flashing eventually. The wall charger does not get warm. The back of the touchpad feels a little warm to the touch , not much at all.


----------



## junker57

Thanks JC for all your work! Yes I found the same issue with a bad USB port not allowing to start tpdebrick.
I just got another that had the Question mark of death I ran Tpdebrick it ran all the way through and I Got the ALL DONE 
but it still boots to ? Mark 
I believe it is a 64Gb unit as it is a marriage unit. Any Ideas out there


----------



## nevertells

cusoman said:


> You were right, this is coming off a fresh new battery install so I think the usb connector is a little loose underneath as I was able to jimmy the connection and set it and keep it in place long enough to try this all again and I was successful this time - it's charging peacefully now properly connected - I'll crack it open and adjust things once the battery is full up again. Thanks for this!


Before you risk "Cracking Open" your TouchPad, I would try a different USB cable. HP TouchPad USB cables are notorious for be flaky. Most tablets and Android phones use the same connector, so you should be able to find a different cable. Or borrow one for testing purposes from a friend.


----------



## ibpalle

cusoman said:


> Running 12.04 distro 32 bit, just tried to run the process and mine is getting stuck at "Updating A6 firmware". I haven't see this error anywhere else in this thread so hoping someone can help me. I'd paste all the output, but some got lost in the buffer on the terminal:
> 
> E: Error verifying fw
> E: Error code: 0xffecff38 (-1245384)
> Firmware verification failed
> 
> Updating A6 firmware...[/CODE]
> 
> Thoughts?


Looks like a corrupt file or a permission issue? Try replacing the a6_firmware.txt.00 file with a new download/extracted file.


----------



## ibpalle

jbrickbm said:


> I don't know where to start with my touchpad, heres the story.
> SNIP Where should i go from here?


You actually get a message stating to use the original charger? That is different to my situation which makes me suggest to try the original charger before you attempting the instructions located in the very first post.

So use the original charger first for a day or so. If that does not bring it back then read the first post and follow the instructions.


----------



## amokoma

lsusb always shows
ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)
there seems to be nothing i can change about this?!
When i try the tpdebrick process i always end with
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

Thats where i am.
Is there anything i can do?


----------



## jm-pda

*Background:*
Ok, I know I am in the right place (forum).
I have a perfectly working HP TP and the origina cable(and wall plug) works/charges perfectly.
My friend however, also has an HP TP. They left it in the closet for 1 year.
Now their HPTP "home button" blinks left right left. But it won't turn on.
I've let it charge for two days straight.
None of the button combinations do anything to reboot it. Just dead/stuck.

*Here is where I am at:*
I am using Ubuntu Live CD 12.04. *64 bit.* (because I have a 64 bit laptop)
I have successfully:
- downloaded TPdebrick-v004.zip and unzipped it.
- installed fastboot (per Page-1 post link)

*Problem:*
BUT, I am still missing "dfu-util not installed".
I went to the "http://www.seeedstudio.com/wiki/Dfu-util" as instructed on Page-1.
BUT, now I do not know what to do...
Do I run this command? *dfu-util -a 0 -D your-firmware-file.dfu*
What file "*your-firmware-file.dfu*" do I use (where do I get it) for a *windows 64 bit laptop*?
I am lost here.
I just need to load/install this dfu-util so that I can HOPEFULLY issue the final command to "unbrick" my friend's HP TP.

I did notice someone say to "use Ubuntu 32 bit to improve your chances of success".
Can I use "Ubuntu 32 bit" on a 64 bit machine? Maybe that is another option.

Any help/ideas/options are GREATLY appreciated!
JM-PDA...


----------



## jm-pda

pwlorraine said:


> Thanks very much for providing this. I fixed a 32 GB touchpad that died last fall. I used a 64 bit install of Ubuntu 12.04 and downloaded dfu-util through the package manager and fastboot prior to running the script. No problems at all although I was worried when it checked the battery twice and reported it at zero - touchpad sat on the charger for 3 hours and started to boot into CM 7 - I stopped it and booted into webos to finish charging. Thanks again.


Hello,
While in Ubuntu, how did you download the "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dfu-util through the package manager[/background]"?
I am an Windows person and not familiar with how to do that operation.
I just need to install the dfu-util so that I can proceed with the fix!

Thank you in advance for your help!
JM-PDA...


----------



## AndroidLover

Before starting to debrick the TP, you may run the following commands:


> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot


And you should be fine.

And yes: of course you can run a 32 bit Linux on a 64 bit machine!


----------



## dmspear

Hello,

A friend gave me his touchpad to debrick since I was able to debrick my own. I have run thru the debrick process and everything seems to have gone well in that I get the "All Done" message. However, it still does not boot. I get the following screen (see attached picture) and the touchpad is not responsive. All I am able to do is a hard reset and it comes up with the same screen. Any ideas about that is going on? I have attached the typescript from the debrick process.

Thanks in advance,

DSpear


----------



## MrErr

dmspear said:


> Hello,
> 
> A friend gave me his touchpad to debrick since I was able to debrick my own. I have run thru the debrick process and everything seems to have gone well in that I get the "All Done" message. However, it still does not boot. I get the following screen (see attached picture) and the touchpad is not responsive. All I am able to do is a hard reset and it comes up with the same screen. Any ideas about that is going on? I have attached the typescript from the debrick process.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> DSpear


Let it charge over night and see what happens.


----------



## dmspear

MrErr said:


> Let it charge over night and see what happens.


It has been charging for almost two weeks with no change in status. Does anyone know what the test pattern on the screen means?


----------



## nevertells

dmspear said:


> It has been charging for almost two weeks with no change in status. Does anyone know what the test pattern on the screen means?


If after you do a hard reset, what happens if you hold volume up? That is supposed to put you into
WebOS recovery mode.( Large white USB symbol) If you cannot do that, then I think you have a hardware problem that is probably the video hardware. If you can get into WebOS recovery mode, I would try running WebOS Dr.


----------



## jcsullins

dmspear said:


> It has been charging for almost two weeks with no change in status. Does anyone know what the test pattern on the screen means?


Yes. It means that the bootie-config (bootloader configuration) partition is empty or corrupt.
Part of what is stored there is the images that bootie displays (like the USB symbol for webOS recovery mode, low battery symbol, etc.).


----------



## dmspear

After a hard reset, I get the display I described before (test pattern). When I hold the volume up button nothing happens. The test pattern remains. How do I restore or reformat the bootie-config partition? I assume the TPDebrick V004 does not do that since the process looked like it worked and I got an "ALL DONE" at the end.


----------



## lewisont

Wow. jc, you are awesome.
I bought a hp touchpad "for parts" since it was dead. i wasn't getting a single sign of life and didn't know the history of the touchpad, so I wasn't sure what the problem was. I followed your directions (I've never used Iinux, and am no expert at this stuff) and it worked perfectly first try. I read the whole forum first, so I was expecting to have some issues but it worked flawlessly.


----------



## Colchiro

I picked up two TP's for parts/not working for $75 each (tablet only, no charger). One booted up on it's own, the other I fixed via debrick, which surprised me considering how my USB install was running out of space and generating errors.

I hope those of you with success are donating...


----------



## nevertells

dmspear said:


> After a hard reset, I get the display I described before (test pattern). When I hold the volume up button nothing happens. The test pattern remains. How do I restore or reformat the bootie-config partition? I assume the TPDebrick V004 does not do that since the process looked like it worked and I got an "ALL DONE" at the end.


Make sure you start holding volume up as soon as the reboot starts. For example, you hold power + home to force the reboot. As soon as the screen turns off, start holding volume up. BTW, if you hold just the power button, does the TouchPad turn off?


----------



## lewisont

Redflea said:


> I just ran this on a friend's Touchpad...symptoms were blank screen, no reaction to power button or 30s holds of power/home/vol+ or power/home/vol-, or power/home. Only indication of life was that the TP Home button would pulse w/a thin white light when connected to a power computer or power source.
> 
> Ran it on Ubuntu 12.0.4 32 bit - ran w/out issue, got the All Done but the TP screen stayed blank. Connected to power and initially only indication of life was still the pulsing power button, but now I'm showing a battery symbol, with a red bar and a charging lightning bolt symbol inside. So hopefully it is actually charging again and it will live again.
> 
> Fingers crossed, but I'm certainly seeing more life than before running this. Kudos to jscullins.
> 
> EDIT: It booted up! I am, thanks to jscullins, now a certified TP Doctor. ;-) Thanks!


how long did it take to go from flashing white light on the home button to booting up?

i did the debrick this morning and it seemed to go fine, got the All Done message. Initially I wasn't getting any signs of life, after debrick, I got the flashing/alternating white light on the home button. I assumed it worked and I just needed to charge it. Its been on the original HP charger for about 7 hours and I just tried to get it to boot but still can't get anything but the flashing light. I plan on leaving it charge overnight. but I was kind of expecting some other sign of life after 7 hours charging. Still optimistic as this is further than I had gotten before debrick. 
If it doesn't boot up after another day of charging, would it hurt doing the debrick again? I am thinking I've read that you shouldn't debrick if you are getting the flashing light.


----------



## dmspear

nevertells said:


> Make sure you start holding volume up as soon as the reboot starts. For example, you hold power + home to force the reboot. As soon as the screen turns off, start holding volume up. BTW, if you hold just the power button, does the TouchPad turn off?


I have tried pressing volume up at reboot. No good. I still get the test pattern. Also, the TP will not turn on or off if I hold the power button.

I tried to run WebOS Doctor 3.0.5 and it seems to recognize the TP. However, when it gets to 4% complete, I get an error message that says the device is not compatible. I tried 3.0.4 with the same result. I was getting ready to try 3.0.2 but WebOS Doctor is now saying I have less than 25% battery left and it will not let me proceed any further. Charging the battery now.


----------



## peloton

Worked for me! My touchpad has been dead since new years and I just found this article after charging for weeks and pushing any combination of buttons. Thank you all.

Now that I am up and running (charging is at 11%)do I need to change the boot up sequence? What do I need to do so this does not happen again?


----------



## Colchiro

Updating to a current version of CM, moboot and CWM would be a nice start.


----------



## lewisont

lewisont said:


> how long did it take to go from flashing white light on the home button to booting up?
> 
> i did the debrick this morning and it seemed to go fine, got the All Done message. Initially I wasn't getting any signs of life, after debrick, I got the flashing/alternating white light on the home button. I assumed it worked and I just needed to charge it. Its been on the original HP charger for about 7 hours and I just tried to get it to boot but still can't get anything but the flashing light. I plan on leaving it charge overnight. but I was kind of expecting some other sign of life after 7 hours charging. Still optimistic as this is further than I had gotten before debrick.
> If it doesn't boot up after another day of charging, would it hurt doing the debrick again? I am thinking I've read that you shouldn't debrick if you are getting the flashing light.


after successful debrick, i got the flashing home button. It's been on the HP charger for about 28 hours. I still just get the flashing white light, won't turn on.

is this normal or should I try the debrick again?


----------



## lewisont

lewisont said:


> after successful debrick, i got the flashing home button. It's been on the HP charger for about 28 hours. I still just get the flashing white light, won't turn on.
> 
> is this normal or should I try the debrick again?


I ran it again and got the All Done message again. Seems like it ran just like the first time. Still not turning on though after over 30 hours on the charger.

this is the end of my script:

Checking battery voltage/percent...
Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0

Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (1/2) ...
Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0

Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (2/2) ...
Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0
Rebooting Touchpad ...
Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger now
and allow it to charge for several hours
ALL DONE.

is the battery voltage and percentage both being zero an indication that my battery is completely shot?


----------



## peloton

THanks, updated them, what is the recommended version of cm and cwm? I am so happy to have this working again.



lewisont said:


> I ran it again and got the All Done message again. Seems like it ran just like the first time. Still not turning on though after over 30 hours on the charger.
> 
> this is the end of my script:
> 
> Checking battery voltage/percent...
> Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0
> 
> Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (1/2) ...
> Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0
> 
> Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (2/2) ...
> Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0
> Rebooting Touchpad ...
> Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger now
> and allow it to charge for several hours
> ALL DONE.
> 
> is the battery voltage and percentage both being zero an indication that my battery is completely shot?


Mine started up right away.


----------



## Gradular

peloton said:


> THanks, updated them, what is the recommended version of cm and cwm? I am so happy to have this working again.
> 
> Mine started up right away.


 Moboot 0.3.8, cwm-12152012, any latest cm 9 or cm10 release

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ What he said....

Make sure you get the correct version of gApps when you install.


----------



## lewisont

so, am i the only one who got a successful "All Done" message but still can't get it to turn on? going on 36 hours of charging after successful debrick and still getting nothing but flashing home button. my charger works, got 4 other touchpads and they all charge with this charger. also tried touchstone and computer usb charging.


----------



## Colchiro

Does your charger work? Barrel turned on tight?


----------



## topher67

lewisont said:


> so, am i the only one who got a successful "All Done" message but still can't get it to turn on? going on 36 hours of charging after successful debrick and still getting nothing but flashing home button. my charger works, got 4 other touchpads and they all charge with this charger. also tried touchstone and computer usb charging.


I was thinking maybe the usb port on your touchpad was faulty. I had this problem with mine, it would only take 100mA out of the 2A charger, solved by swapping the usb port. But I guess as you've had no luck even with a touchstone, that it can't be that ...

Edit - pc usb won't put out enough charge to get it fired up after debricking, it needs the full 2A from the original charger. Also, is it an original touchpad touchstone charger, not one from a mobile like a pre etc?


----------



## lewisont

Colchiro said:


> I was thinking maybe the usb port on your touchpad was faulty. I had this problem with mine, it would only take 100mA out of the 2A charger, solved by swapping the usb port. But I guess as you've had no luck even with a touchstone, that it can't be that ...


I know my cord is good, used it on the other Touchpads. I thought maybe the usb port on the Touchpad was bad. but when I ran the debrick using the same usb cord, everthing seemed to work fine.

also tried the trickle charge using 5V 1A charger for about 12 hours.


----------



## topher67

The cord may be good, but I mean the actual port on the touchpad. It will still take a charge but not enough to get it fired up. And it will make a data connection also to enable tpdebrick to work..


----------



## lewisont

topher67 said:


> The cord may be good, but I mean the actual port on the touchpad. It will still take a charge but not enough to get it fired up. And it will make a data connection also to enable tpdebrick to work..


Yeah, I guess I can't rule that out. But since the touchpad doesn't charge it either, must be something else.

another tidbit of info, after all the hours of charging, the back of the tablet has never gotten warm. I don't know if that helps...

I've tried every imaginable combination of button pushes published on the internet. Do you think its worth trying a different charger, rated at less than 1A, is that maybe still too high?


----------



## lewisont

probably excessive, and I apologize in advance, but here is my script results;

[ 2.323577] pmem: Initializing pmem_audio (user-space) as non-cached
[ 2.329467] pmem: Initializing pmem_smipool (user-space) as non-cached
[ 2.337707] pmic8058_upl_probe: OK
[ 2.344360] mpu3050_probe: dev_init
[ 2.349517] mpu3050_init
[ 2.354919] i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: +lsm303dlha
[ 2.360015] i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: +lsm303dlhm
[ 2.404632] i2c i2c-0: WARNING: mpu3050 irq not assigned
[ 2.409790] mpu_init
[ 2.409973] Initialize hres_counter device
[ 2.415069] Before a6 call to i2c_add_driver.
[ 2.421905] a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
[ 2.426849] a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
[ 2.482818] A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.







: 2.13.25, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1281
[ 2.832092] Division by zero in kernel.
[ 2.837036] [<c0046944>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<c023fd3c>] (Ldiv0+0x8/0x10)
[ 2.842132] [<c023fd3c>] (Ldiv0+0x8/0x10) from [<c0670d18>] (rfkill_fops+0xcb65c/0x153944)
[ 2.847259] [<c0670d18>] (rfkill_fops+0xcb65c/0x153944) from [<c02da358>] (a6_i2c_probe+0x43c/0x534)
[ 2.852508] [<c02da358>] (a6_i2c_probe+0x43c/0x534) from [<c036f8f8>] (i2c_device_probe+0xf4/0x154)
[ 2.857788] [<c036f8f8>] (i2c_device_probe+0xf4/0x154) from [<c02c3e3c>] (driver_probe_device+0x19c/0x338)
[ 2.863159] [<c02c3e3c>] (driver_probe_device+0x19c/0x338) from [<c02c4038>] (__driver_attach+0x60/0x84)
[ 2.868560] [<c02c4038>] (__driver_attach+0x60/0x84) from [<c02c33d0>] (bus_for_each_dev+0x48/0x84)
[ 2.874053] [<c02c33d0>] (bus_for_each_dev+0x48/0x84) from [<c02c2c00>] (bus_add_driver+0xf0/0x27c)
[ 2.879608] [<c02c2c00>] (bus_add_driver+0xf0/0x27c) from [<c02c4324>] (driver_register+0xa8/0x138)
[ 2.885223] [<c02c4324>] (driver_register+0xa8/0x138) from [<c0370858>] (i2c_register_driver+0x40/0xf4)
[ 2.891021] [<c0370858>] (i2c_register_driver+0x40/0xf4) from [<c003f590>] (do_one_initcall+0x5c/0x1b8)
[ 2.896881] [<c003f590>] (do_one_initcall+0x5c/0x1b8) from [<c000875c>] (kernel_init+0x160/0x22c)
[ 2.902832] [<c000875c>] (kernel_init+0x160/0x22c) from [<c004134c>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
[ 2.908843] Starting battery authentication...
[ 3.057342] battery_info.percentage = 0, battery_info.voltage = 0, battery_info.current = 0, battery_info.temperature = 0
[ 3.064239] A6 driver initialized successfully!
[ 3.072479] a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
[ 3.078857] a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
[ 3.120086] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:193
[ 3.126525] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x32 not connected
[ 3.132965] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1270728
[ 3.139251] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 3.146362] __a6_i2c_write_reg[0x32]: err code: -1270728
[ 3.152770] a6_i2c_write_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 3.190002] a6: failed to initialize, err: -1270728
[ 3.196380] A6 driver initialized successfully!
[ 3.202850] brcm4751_init
[ 3.209381] brcm4751_probe
[ 3.216247] wm8994 4-001a: wm8994 power setup A
[ 3.222503] msm_wm8958_setup_power: codec power setup
[ 3.228729] wm8994_ldo_power: Power up the WM8994 LDOs
[ 3.265930] wm8994 4-001a: WM8958 revision B
[ 3.277374] wm8994_codec_probe: wm8994 codec driver init
[ 3.360107] SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25
[ 3.367004] msm_spi_calculate_fifo_size: invalid FIFO size, SPI_IO_MODES=0xae
[ 3.374359] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[ 3.381256] PPP Deflate Compression module registered
[ 3.387725] PPP BSD Compression module registered
[ 3.395385] PPP MPPE Compression module registered
[ 3.401947] NET: Registered protocol family 24
[ 3.408508] SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).
[  3.415344] CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.
[ 3.422698] rmnet_init
[ 3.437255] driver_register() success: result :0x00000000
[ 3.444488] pehci_module_init platform_driver_register() success: result :0x00000000
[ 3.451568] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[ 3.458740] host driver registered w/ tranceiver
[ 3.465942] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm
[ 3.472869] cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
[ 3.479919] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm
[ 3.486877] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[ 3.493835] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[ 3.500671] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[ 3.507415] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-alauda
[ 3.514190] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-cypress
[ 3.520812] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-datafab
[ 3.527282] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-freecom
[ 3.533630] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-isd200
[ 3.539794] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot
[ 3.545806] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-karma
[ 3.551727] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-onetouch
[ 3.557434] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09
[ 3.562988] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55
[ 3.568267] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-usbat
[ 3.573577] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
[ 3.578674] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
[ 3.583770] USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)
[ 3.588958] usbcore: registered new interface driver option
[ 3.594055] option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems
[ 3.599151] USB Serial support registered for Huawei GSM modem (1-port)
[ 3.604400] usbcore: registered new interface driver option_huawei
[ 3.609619] USB Serial support registered for Sierra USB modem
[ 3.614868] usbcore: registered new interface driver sierra
[ 3.620056] sierra: v.1.7.36:USB Driver for Sierra Wireless USB modems
[ 3.625366] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb_ehset_test
[ 3.631164] peripheral driver registered w/ tranceiver
[ 3.637451] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[ 3.644042] input: gpio-keys as /devices/platform/gpio-keys/input/input0
[ 3.680480] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: Transaction timed out
[ 3.685974] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.692413] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.698760] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.704956] ttsp_read_block_data: error -5
[ 3.710144] cyttsp_core_init: ttsp_read_block_data failed!
[ 3.715423] cyttsp-i2c: probe of 5-0067 failed with error -12
[ 3.720794] cyttsp_i2c_init: Cypress TrueTouch(R) Standard Product I2C Touchscreen Driver (Built Dec 30 2012 @ 17:02:56) returned 0
[ 3.731872] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.763031] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.773071] pmic_id_detect(): gpio_read_value = 1
[ 3.793975] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.824951] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.855743] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.886444] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.916992] maXTouch 5-004c: Failure accessing maXTouch device
[ 3.921936] maXTouch 5-004c: Chip could not be identified
[ 3.927795] input: pmic8058_pwrkey as /devices/i2c-6/6-0055/pm8058-pwrkey/input/input1
[ 3.933502] intersil_isl29023_power: 8058_l14 power on ok
[ 3.939392] intersil_isl29023_gpio_config
[ 3.944396] input: lightsensor as /devices/virtual/input/input2
[ 3.949951] guoye: lsm303dlc_plt_power_on
[ 3.976593] input: gsensor as /devices/virtual/input/input3
[ 3.982482] guoye: lsm303dlc_plt_power_off
[ 4.007171] gsensor 0-0018: lsm303dlh_acc probed
[ 4.012390] guoye: lsm303dlc_plt_power_on
[ 4.038574] input: magsensor as /devices/virtual/input/input4
[ 4.044708] guoye: lsm303dlc_plt_power_off
[ 4.069732] magsensor 0-001e: lsm303dlh_mag probed
[ 4.075347] input: compasssensor as /devices/virtual/input/input5
[ 4.081359] HP GRAVITY Sensor Driver
[ 4.086883] hp_dummy_gravitysensor_init
[ 4.092651] input: gravity as /devices/virtual/input/input6
[ 4.098785] input: rotation as /devices/virtual/input/input7
[ 4.104980] input: gyro as /devices/virtual/input/input8
[ 4.110992] cy8c20236a_probe
[ 4.116546] cy8c20236a_probe: int pin number = 136,reset pin number =36
[ 4.122344] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:183
[ 4.128021] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x22 not connected
[ 4.151031] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:183
[ 4.156646] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x22 not connected
[ 4.181091] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:183
[ 4.186645] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x22 not connected
[ 4.211090] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:183
[ 4.216552] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x22 not connected
[ 4.241149] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:183
[ 4.246582] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x22 not connected
[ 4.271026] cy8c20236a 0-0022: read transfer error
[ 4.276367] cy8c20236a_probe:there is no proximity sensor, return
[ 4.281860] cy8c20236a: probe of 0-0022 failed with error -5
[ 4.289093] using rtc device, pm8058_rtc0, for alarms
[ 4.289306] pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: rtc core: registered pm8058_rtc0 as rtc0
[ 4.300537] i2c /dev entries driver
[ 4.308593] IR NEC protocol handler initialized
[ 4.314086] IR RC5(x) protocol handler initialized
[ 4.319305] IR RC6 protocol handler initialized
[ 4.324493] IR JVC protocol handler initialized
[ 4.329650] IR Sony protocol handler initialized
[ 4.334808] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[ 4.340423] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
[ 4.345703] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
[ 4.353149] Bob config_camera_on_gpios_vx6953:++
[ 4.408203] qup_i2c qup_i2c.1: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:185
[ 4.413665] qup_i2c qup_i2c.1: I2C slave addr:0x10 not connected
[ 4.419647] msm_sync_init: failed to initialize vx6953
[ 4.425079] msm_camera_vx6953: probe of msm_camera_vx6953.0 failed with error -5
[ 5.009429] msm_sync_init: initialized mt9m113
[ 5.016479] msm_gemini_init gemini: success
[ 5.044494] msm_adc successfully registered
[ 5.050537] pm8901_tm_read_ctrl: pm8901_read FAIL: rc=-22
[ 5.055908] Thermal: failed to read out thermal zone 0
[ 5.061523] pmic8901_tm_probe: OK
[ 5.071929] pmic8058_tm_probe: OK
[ 5.078399] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: [email protected]
[ 5.084075] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2
[ 5.089477] Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized
[ 5.104553] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[ 5.109893] cpuidle: using governor menu
[ 5.115447] mmc0: No card detect facilities available
[ 5.120971] mmc0: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x0000000012400000 irq 136,0 dma 18
[ 5.126342] mmc0: 8 bit data mode enabled
[ 5.131591] mmc0: 4 bit data mode disabled
[ 5.136810] mmc0: polling status mode disabled
[ 5.141998] mmc0: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
[ 5.147216] mmc0: Slot eject status = 0
[ 5.152313] mmc0: Power save feature enable = 0
[ 5.152343] mmc0: DM non-cached buffer at ffc07000, dma_addr 0x41428000
[ 5.152343] mmc0: DM cmd busaddr 0x41428000, cmdptr busaddr 0x41428300
[ 5.152557] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_status(0)
[ 5.152557] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_status_register
[ 5.152709] ***WLAN disable power
[ 5.152801] mmc1: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x00000000121c0000 irq 133,0 dma 21
[ 5.152832] mmc1: 8 bit data mode disabled
[ 5.152832] mmc1: 4 bit data mode enabled
[ 5.152832] mmc1: polling status mode disabled
[ 5.152862] mmc1: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
[ 5.152862] mmc1: Slot eject status = 1
[ 5.152893] mmc1: Power save feature enable = 0
[ 5.152893] mmc1: DM non-cached buffer at ffc08000, dma_addr 0x41429000
[ 5.152923] mmc1: DM cmd busaddr 0x41429000, cmdptr busaddr 0x41429300
[ 5.154479] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[ 5.154479] usbhid: USB HID core driver
[ 5.155456] logger: created 64K log 'log_main'
[ 5.155731] logger: created 256K log 'log_events'
[ 5.155944] logger: created 64K log 'log_radio'
[ 5.156188] logger: created 64K log 'log_system'
[ 5.156646] ####samdebug:steu300_exmdm_init
[ 5.156951] ####samdebug:hw820u_exmdm_init
[ 5.157257] ####samdebug:sierra8705_exmdm_init
[ 5.157684] ##NFC##opennfc_probe
[ 5.157684] nfc_gpio_cfg
[ 5.157714] opennfc_probe io cfg fail
[ 5.157714] opennfc: probe of 0-005e failed with error -12
[ 5.158630] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
[ 5.158996] No device for DAI CODEC_DAI
[ 5.159027] No device for DAI CPU_DAI
[ 5.159454] msm_soc: create pcms
[ 5.159606] asoc: CODEC_DAI <-> CPU_DAI mapping ok
[ 5.160827] ALSA device list:
[ 5.160827] #0: msm-audio (MSM-CARD)
[ 5.161193] u32 classifier
[ 5.161193] Actions configured
[ 5.161224] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
[ 5.161315] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (13669 buckets, 54676 max)
[ 5.162078] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.
[ 5.162231] xt_time: kernel timezone is -0000
[ 5.162536] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[ 5.162750] arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller
[ 5.162811] TCP cubic registered
[ 5.163818] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[ 5.164642] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[ 5.166229] Mobile IPv6
[ 5.166290] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[ 5.166442] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
[ 5.166992] sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[ 5.167144] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[ 5.167388] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14
[ 5.167388] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[ 5.167572] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[ 5.167602] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[ 5.167602] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
[ 5.167633] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2
[ 5.178924] clock_late_init() disabled 126 unused clocks
[ 5.418426] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0xc00,cmd->opcode=52
[ 5.427886] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x80000c08,cmd->opcode=52
[ 5.440734] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x1aa,cmd->opcode=8
[ 5.441558] input: handset as /devices/virtual/input/input9
[ 5.442077] hs_probe: hs->hs_pdata->hs_name = handset , gpio_detection_irq = 67 , gpio_hookkey_irq = 57 ,hs_status = 0
[ 5.457946] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=5
[ 5.467346] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=5
[ 5.476684] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=5
[ 5.485992] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=5
[ 5.495330] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=55
[ 5.504608] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=55
[ 5.513854] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=55
[ 5.523040] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=55
[ 5.535614] MSM Watchdog Initialized
[ 5.539428] msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[0]
[ 5.543426] msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[1]
[ 5.547393] VFP support v0.3: implementor 51 architecture 0 part 2d variant 0 rev 0
[ 5.555389] pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: setting system clock to 1970-01-01 00:21:09 UTC (1269)
[ 5.559478] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_init
[ 5.564147] RAMDISK: gzip image found at block 0
[ 5.821105] mmc0: Controller has been reinitialized
[ 5.825378] Setting the bus width to 8 bit
[ 5.831451] mmc0: new high speed MMC card at address 0001
[ 5.836914] mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 SEM32G 29.7 GiB
[ 5.842864] mmcblk0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 p13 p14 >
[ 5.924621] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) 8901_l3 3.3V
[ 5.929870] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) 8901_l1 3.3V
[ 5.934844] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) 8058_l19 1.8V
[ 5.939971] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
[ 5.949371] ar6003_wifi_power: set GPIO_WLAN_RST_N to high
[ 5.958801] ***WLAN enable power
[ 5.985290] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power has enabled
[ 5.990325] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
[ 6.000122] ***WLAN enable power
[ 6.025299] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power has enabled
[ 6.029693] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
[ 6.038909] ***WLAN enable power
[ 6.045288] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power has enabled
[ 6.049743] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
[ 6.058990] ***WLAN enable power
[ 6.064331] ar6003_wifi_power: set GPIO_WLAN_RST_N to low
[ 6.073608] ***WLAN disable power
[ 7.777709] EXT2-fs (ram0): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
[ 7.782104] VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) on device 1:0.
[ 9.997924] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_open
[ 10.567993] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_ioctl, cmd = -2140645888, 136
[ 10.572265] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_ioctl, standard v4l2 ioctl -2140645888
[ 10.576477] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_querycap
[ 10.580932] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_release
[ 10.585052] msm_enqueue: queue event new max is 1
[ 10.589050] __msm_release, open count =0
[ 10.592864] __msm_release, vfe_release
[ 10.596679] vfe31_release, free_irq
[ 10.600616] msm_vpe_release: In
[ 10.605102] msm_vpe_release: Out
[ 10.609069] vfe31_release, msm_camio_disable
[ 10.627319] vfe31_release, msm_camio_set_perf_lvl
[ 10.631378] __msm_release, s_release
[ 10.655120] __msm_release, msm_camio_sensor_clk_off
[ 10.679534] __msm_release, free frame pmem region
[ 10.683502] __msm_release, free stats pmem region
[ 10.687469] __msm_release: draining queue pict
[ 10.691314] __msm_release: completed
[ 11.107604] g_cdc gadget: using random self ethernet address
[ 11.111480] g_cdc gadget: using random host ethernet address
[ 11.116333] usb0: MAC 76:69:dd:36:08:47
[ 11.119995] usb0: HOST MAC 62:7e:8a:b5:72:f0
[ 11.132263] g_cdc gadget: CDC Composite Gadget, version: King Kamehameha Day 2008
[ 11.137603] g_cdc gadget: g_cdc ready
[ 11.148437] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): usb0: link is not ready
[ 11.368347] pmic_id_detect(): gpio_read_value = 1
[ 12.369110] MAX8903_CHARGER: msm_hsusb_chg_connected : chg_type = 0
[ 12.373291] MAX8903_CHARGER: max8903_charger_connected : is_connect = 1, pst = 3
[ 12.377471] MAX8903_CHARGER: max8903_charger_draw_current : mA = 500
[ 16.092712] ***WLAN disable power
[ 16.096984] ***WLAN disable power
[ 16.680053] g_cdc gadget: high speed config #1: CDC Composite (ECM + ACM)
[ 16.688049] MAX8903_CHARGER: max8903_charger_draw_current : mA = 500
[ 18.145965] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): usb0: link becomes ready
[ 24.881347] A6: Starting flashing sequence.
[ 24.887084] Parsing complete. Read size: 49458, Write size: 15816. Num sections: 5
[ 24.891418] Section idx: 0; Addr: 0x1400; Length: 230
[ 24.895629] Section idx: 1; Addr: 0x1800; Length: 383
[ 24.899719] Section idx: 2; Addr: 0x1b00; Length: 128
[ 24.903778] Section idx: 3; Addr: 0xc800; Length: 7144
[ 24.907806] Section idx: 4; Addr: 0xffd2; Length: 23
[ 25.014953] T1 3 T2 6 T3 44 Total 53
[ 25.023895]
[ 25.023925]
[ 25.031616] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1400; length(d): 230
[ 25.125640] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1800; length(d): 383
[ 25.229919] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x100; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0808
[ 25.234405] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x101; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0008
[ 25.238769] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x102; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x008b
[ 25.245361] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x109; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x5d02
[ 25.249694] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x10a; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xac10
[ 25.253997] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x10b; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xe98c
[ 25.258270] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x10c; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xe98a
[ 25.262481] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x10d; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xe0e7
[ 25.267089] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x10f; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xe0e7
[ 25.271606] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x111; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xd872
[ 25.276153] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x113; Expected: 0x0010; Read; 0x001b
[ 25.283233] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x11c; Expected: 0x0101; Read; 0x0501
[ 25.287384] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x11d; Expected: 0x231d; Read; 0x6e8a
[ 25.291442] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x11e; Expected: 0x451d; Read; 0x250f
[ 25.295532] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x11f; Expected: 0x011d; Read; 0x0101
[ 25.303985] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x12c; Expected: 0x1d01; Read; 0x7854
[ 25.308013] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x12d; Expected: 0x1d23; Read; 0x8a05
[ 25.311950] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x12e; Expected: 0x1d45; Read; 0x0f6e
[ 25.315917] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x12f; Expected: 0x1d67; Read; 0x0125
[ 25.323089] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x139; Expected: 0xaa00; Read; 0xdd00
[ 25.326965] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x13a; Expected: 0xaa20; Read; 0xdd33
[ 25.330657] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x13b; Expected: 0xaa39; Read; 0xdd66
[ 25.338409] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x147; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x3400
[ 25.341979] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x148; Expected: 0x0100; Read; 0x0102
[ 25.345428] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x149; Expected: 0xba01; Read; 0x0000
[ 25.348632] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x14a; Expected: 0xba23; Read; 0x0000
[ 25.351776] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x14b; Expected: 0xba45; Read; 0x0000
[ 25.354858] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x14c; Expected: 0xba67; Read; 0x0000
[ 25.363006] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x15b; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0002
[ 25.366302] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x15d; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0255
[ 25.370635] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x162; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xf900
[ 25.378234] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x170; Expected: 0xffff; Read; 0xc0f3
[ 25.381378] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x172; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0406
[ 25.385192] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x176; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x00b7
[ 25.390594] VerifyAllSections: Failed for section addr: 0x1800; length(d): 383
[ 25.392791] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1b00; length(d): 128
[ 25.447082] VerifyMem: addr: 0xc800; length(d): 7144
[ 28.091979] VerifyMem: addr: 0xffd2; length(d): 23
[ 28.107147] Error in VerifyAllSections(all)
[ 28.459228] T1 3 T2 6 T3 43 Total 52
[ 28.471099] A6 checksum validation: master: 0xe0e7, current: 0xe0e7
[ 28.478118] A6 error_count: 0; cksum cycle count: 55410
[ 28.484771] A6: Completed flashing sequence.
[ 28.905059] usb0: no IPv6 routers present
[ 31.487609] a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
[ 31.489929] a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
[ 31.541656] A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.







: 2.13.25, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1281
[ 33.729949] A6: Starting flashing sequence.
[ 33.733978] Parsing complete. Read size: 49458, Write size: 15816. Num sections: 5
[ 33.736572] Section idx: 0; Addr: 0x1400; Length: 230
[ 33.739227] Section idx: 1; Addr: 0x1800; Length: 383
[ 33.741882] Section idx: 2; Addr: 0x1b00; Length: 128
[ 33.744567] Section idx: 3; Addr: 0xc800; Length: 7144
[ 33.747222] Section idx: 4; Addr: 0xffd2; Length: 23
[ 33.853057] T1 3 T2 6 T3 44 Total 53
[ 33.860748]
[ 33.860778]
[ 33.866149] WriteMemQuick: addr: 0x1400; length(d): 230
[ 34.554443] WriteMemQuick: addr: 0x1800; length(d): 383
[ 35.698547] WriteMemQuick: addr: 0x1b00; length(d): 128
[ 36.082885] WriteMemQuick: addr: 0xc800; length(d): 7144
[ 42.741302] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 42.744384] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 42.747467] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 42.751068] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 42.755004] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 42.758209] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 42.811309] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 42.814788] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 42.818267] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 42.822204] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 42.826538] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 42.830169] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 42.881378] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 42.885284] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 42.889556] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 42.893554] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 42.898315] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 42.902435] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 52.971252] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 52.975585] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 52.979919] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 52.984344] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 52.989562] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 52.994110] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 53.031280] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 53.035888] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 53.040466] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 53.045013] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 53.050384] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 53.055084] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 53.091339] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 53.095916] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 53.100830] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 53.105621] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 53.110839] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 53.115570] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 57.378479] WriteMemQuick: addr: 0xffd2; length(d): 23
[ 57.451293]
[ 57.451293]
[ 57.460113] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1400; length(d): 230
[ 57.554321] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1800; length(d): 383
[ 57.705017] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1b00; length(d): 128
[ 57.761413] VerifyMem: addr: 0xc800; length(d): 7144
[ 60.411926] VerifyMem: addr: 0xffd2; length(d): 23
[ 60.779693] T1 3 T2 6 T3 43 Total 52
[ 60.793975] A6 checksum validation: master: 0x0000, current: 0x0000
[ 60.803405] A6 error_count: 0; cksum cycle count: 0
[ 60.810485] A6 program counter: 38935
[ 60.822418] A6: Completed flashing sequence.
[ 63.839202] a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
[ 63.843780] a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
[ 63.851135] a6_irq_work_handler: about to wait for device non-busy...
[ 63.867095] A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.







: 2.13.25, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1281
[ 63.876861] a6_irq_work_handler: charger-source change detected, reg_val_flag2= 34

Updating bootloader emmc_appsboot...
89+1 records in
89+1 records out
45720 bytes (44.6KB) copied, 0.328658 seconds, 135.9KB/s

Updating bootloader bootie...
225+1 records in
225+1 records out
115496 bytes (112.8KB) copied, 0.044085 seconds, 2.5MB/s

Checking battery voltage/percent...
Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0

Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (1/2) ...
Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0

Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (2/2) ...
Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0
Rebooting Touchpad ...
Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger now
and allow it to charge for several hours
ALL DONE.


----------



## lewisont

when the debrick process says "Rebooting Touchpad" am I supposed to see it reboot or turn on? at no phase of the debrick does my Touchpad do anything other than the flashing home button.


----------



## tommorrison1

I get the following. Very worried now that something is physically wrong with my Touchpad?

Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## topher67

When you see "rebooting touchpad " it will reboot automatically once it has enough juice in the battery.


----------



## petur

tommorrison1 said:


> I get the following. Very worried now that something is physically wrong with my Touchpad?
> 
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG:	Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.


If you keep getting that open multi failure, you have a reason to be worried, no known solution (yet)


----------



## menieta

Hi I am trying to fix the touchpad but sadly I cannot get the tpdebrick download to run I typed in the instructions cd downloads but i get the msg command not found can you please help many thanks in advance


----------



## menieta

Hi Could you please help
Everything done as instructed until number 17...
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]17. Run "cd Downloads"[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]when i type this in I get the error msg "command not found" so I am unable to proceed. I don't get the option to 'run' in the terminal box only extract which i did yet still i cannot get it to run so cannot proceed I would be so grateful of further step by step tuition on how to combat this....my touchpad is dead I have tried everything else, button pushing, buying a touchstone, buying and installing a new battery, which brought up the white battery and question mark, which was an improvement on just a black screen, left the pad on charge for days using different chargers, the question mark lasted overnight flickered the next day then the pad went totally black again no life at all so this debrick is my last option please help thank you in advance. [/background]


----------



## amokoma

Did u type cd Downloads or run" cd Downloads" ?
Typing run "cd Downloads" was my first mistake as anold DOS User.


----------



## menieta

HI both then I tried cd / Downloads / tpdebrick-v004.run still nothing I would be so grateful of help on this as it is my last resort before binning the said touchpad...



amokoma said:


> Did u type cd Downloads or run" cd Downloads" ?
> Typing run "cd Downloads" was my first mistake as anold DOS User.


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]HI I tried both then I tried cd / Downloads / tpdebrick-v004.run still nothing I would be so grateful of help on this as it is my last resort before binning the said touchpad...[/background]


----------



## dpanych

menieta said:


> Hi Could you please help
> Everything done as instructed until number 17...
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]17. Run "cd Downloads"[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]when i type this in I get the error msg "command not found" so I am unable to proceed. I don't get the option to 'run' in the terminal box only extract which i did yet still i cannot get it to run so cannot proceed I would be so grateful of further step by step tuition on how to combat this....my touchpad is dead I have tried everything else, button pushing, buying a touchstone, buying and installing a new battery, which brought up the white battery and question mark, which was an improvement on just a black screen, left the pad on charge for days using different chargers, the question mark lasted overnight flickered the next day then the pad went totally black again no life at all so this debrick is my last option please help thank you in advance. [/background]


Use the live version of ubuntu and it should work properly.


----------



## Marknyack

Did anyone find solution for the "netchip mode not found" error?

_Waiting for fastboot mode..._
_Loading TPToolbox-Headless ..._
_sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)..._
_OKAY [ 0.827s]_
_writing 'bootmem'..._
_OKAY [ 2.903s]_
_finished. total time: 3.731s_
_Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)_
_netchip mode not found_
_Aborted._

I am charging it while I wait on the regular HP charger.


----------



## bobenvironment

Hey all!

Getting the following errors and wonder if I have a completely dead TP here or what:

error #1
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED	
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG:	Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000

error #2 and this is where tpdebrick ends after a long pause
Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

Any Ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## MrErr

menieta said:


> Did anyone find solution for the "netchip mode not found" error?
> 
> _Waiting for fastboot mode..._
> _Loading TPToolbox-Headless ..._
> _sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)..._
> _OKAY [ 0.827s]_
> _writing 'bootmem'..._
> _OKAY [ 2.903s]_
> _finished. total time: 3.731s_
> _Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)_
> _netchip mode not found_
> _Aborted._
> 
> I am charging it while I wait on the regular HP charger.


I ran into this error when running on fedora as opposed to ubuntu. If you are making the same mistake, try running on ubuntu.


----------



## lewisont

lewisont said:


> so, am i the only one who got a successful "All Done" message but still can't get it to turn on? going on 36 hours of charging after successful debrick and still getting nothing but flashing home button. my charger works, got 4 other touchpads and they all charge with this charger. also tried touchstone and computer usb charging.


so I'm still stuck. debrick seems to have run fine, got the All Done message and the flashing white home button. but all manner of charger and button pushing fails to get me any further than the flashing light. I haven't read any posts about similar behavior. Been charging it for days on Touchsone, with barrel charger, using different HP USB cables, plugged into laptop, plugged into low amp phone charger...nothing seems to give it any amount of charge.


----------



## menieta

dpanych said:


> Did u type cd Downloads or run" cd Downloads" ?
> Typing run "cd Downloads" was my first mistake as anold DOS User.


can you tell me if what you did worked and if so would you mind a step by step rundown on what you did many thanks


----------



## menieta

MrErr said:


> Did you tyoe "*cd Downloads*", then "*unzip tpdebrick-v004*" and then "*cd tpdebrick-v004*"?
> 
> I ran into this error when running on fedora as opposed to ubuntu. If you are making the same mistake, try running on ubuntu.


no i am running ubuntu 12.04 typed cd downloads got msg command not found typed unzip tpdebrick-v004 which it did then typed tpdebrick-v004 msg command not found, apart from unzipping each prompt to run came back as command not found. thanks


----------



## Palava

jm-pda said:


> *Background:*
> Ok, I know I am in the right place (forum).
> I have a perfectly working HP TP and the origina cable(and wall plug) works/charges perfectly.
> My friend however, also has an HP TP. They left it in the closet for 1 year.
> Now their HPTP "home button" blinks left right left. But it won't turn on.
> I've let it charge for two days straight.
> None of the button combinations do anything to reboot it. Just dead/stuck.
> 
> *Here is where I am at:*
> I am using Ubuntu Live CD 12.04. *64 bit.* (because I have a 64 bit laptop)
> I have successfully:
> - downloaded TPdebrick-v004.zip and unzipped it.
> - installed fastboot (per Page-1 post link)
> 
> *Problem:*
> BUT, I am still missing "dfu-util not installed".
> I went to the "http://www.seeedstudio.com/wiki/Dfu-util" as instructed on Page-1.
> BUT, now I do not know what to do...
> Do I run this command? *dfu-util -a 0 -D your-firmware-file.dfu*
> What file "*your-firmware-file.dfu*" do I use (where do I get it) for a *windows 64 bit laptop*?
> I am lost here.
> I just need to load/install this dfu-util so that I can HOPEFULLY issue the final command to "unbrick" my friend's HP TP.
> 
> I did notice someone say to "use Ubuntu 32 bit to improve your chances of success".
> Can I use "Ubuntu 32 bit" on a 64 bit machine? Maybe that is another option.
> 
> Any help/ideas/options are GREATLY appreciated!
> JM-PDA...


I had the same issues as you mentioned (although I was on 13.04 64-bit via usb) and was struggling to install dfu-util as well. Then I read that the script should auto find/install those items if you use the right Ubuntu version. Therefore I modified the script (were it checks for your Ubuntu version; as per http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38485100#post38485100)

Navigate to the downloads folder in Ubuntu. Unpack the debrick zip as described, and navigate to the just extracted folder. In this text file a passage occurs where the script check the Ubuntu version. Verify that 12.04 is listed in the 'if' statement (in my case I changed the 12 to 13, saved the file and retried from the beginning. This time round the script installed fastboot & DFU-util by itself).

I'm sorry that I cannot help you further than this, maybe someone else can?


----------



## guard0g

Possible solution to the openmulti issue:

I tried repeatedly to tpdbrick my 32gb tp on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit on a LinuxLive USB with a 64bit win7 computer (HP). Kept getting the openmulti error (cannot write tz.ebm aborted, etc...).

Well, i decided to try a few things and found: By pressing the home key repeatedly right after the fuse failed message and right before the openmulti-error, I've succeeded in passing through to the next step!

My task is still not done as I am hanging at the "checking A6 firmware" step. I have to figure out why ssh calls to 192.168.7.7 (which is suppose to be the touchpad itself) are causing a wireless disconnection in Ubuntu and causing tpdebrick to stall out.

Good luck all and thanks jcsullins.


----------



## guard0g

guard0g said:


> Possible solution to the openmulti issue:
> 
> I tried repeatedly to tpdbrick my 32gb tp on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit on a LinuxLive USB with a 64bit win7 computer (HP). Kept getting the openmulti error (cannot write tz.ebm aborted, etc...).
> 
> Well, i decided to try a few things and found: By pressing the home key repeatedly right after the fuse failed message and right before the openmulti-error, I've succeeded in passing through to the next step!
> 
> My task is still not done as I am hanging at the "checking A6 firmware" step. I have to figure out why ssh calls to 192.168.7.7 (which is suppose to be the touchpad itself) are causing a wireless disconnection in Ubuntu and causing tpdebrick to stall out.
> 
> Good luck all and thanks jcsullins.


Solved the problem where tpdebrick hangs at the "checking A6 Firmware" step. I just commented out the step since the next step was to update the A6 firmware (which is the whole idea). Finished smoothly and I see life in the slow blinking home button.

To comment out the line, just add a # in front of the command: ssh -i ssh.key [email protected] /tmp/PmA6Updater -x .....

For those interested, the scp command copies files from the Ubuntu machine onto the tp. The ip address of the tp is 192.168.7.7. The ssh commands install the A6 update which fixes the battery issue. (at least thats what i figured out)


----------



## lewisont

guard0g said:


> Solved the problem where tpdebrick hangs at the "checking A6 Firmware" step. I just commented out the step since the next step was to update the A6 firmware (which is the whole idea). Finished smoothly and I see life in the slow blinking home button.
> 
> To comment out the line, just add a # in front of the command: ssh -i ssh.key [email protected] /tmp/PmA6Updater -x .....
> 
> For those interested, the scp command copies files from the Ubuntu machine onto the tp. The ip address of the tp is 192.168.7.7. The ssh commands install the A6 update which fixes the battery issue. (at least thats what i figured out)


The blinking light is supposed to be a sign of success. I ran debrick without any issue, got All Done on first try. I got the blinking light and thought I was home free. but alas, I'm still stuck on the blinking light after many days of charging and button pushing. I've tried them all. I appear to be the only person who ran successfully and got the blinking light that failed to actually turn on. so hopefully you have better luck than I did!


----------



## guard0g

lewisont said:


> The blinking light is supposed to be a sign of success. I ran debrick without any issue, got All Done on first try. I got the blinking light and thought I was home free. but alas, I'm still stuck on the blinking light after many days of charging and button pushing. I've tried them all. I appear to be the only person who ran successfully and got the blinking light that failed to actually turn on. so hopefully you have better luck than I did!


Thanks. After charging for a few hours (using an ipad charger), the tp started up fine (held down the power button for 10 seconds). During charging it stopped blinking. What power source did you charge with? The ipad charger puts out a better conditioned voltage and current than the tp charger.

EDIT: I just reviewed your log and noticed that at the end that your battery voltage was reported at Zero. Mine was reported In the 3XXXXXX range. I believe either your battery may be dead, or perhaps as others have said your tp charging port/circuit is not operating properly. Given that you did have the slow blinking home button after debricking, my guess is that your battery is fine and you have flashed the A6 firmware properly. Have you tried an ipad charger?


----------



## Colchiro

The touchpad charger is highly rated. I use mine to charge anything it fits.

If your's doesn't work, then possibly the barrel needs reseating or you have a bad cable from bending it too sharp at the ends.


----------



## lewisont

guard0g said:


> Thanks. After charging for a few hours (using an ipad charger), the tp started up fine (held down the power button for 10 seconds). During charging it stopped blinking. What power source did you charge with? The ipad charger puts out a better conditioned voltage and current than the tp charger.
> 
> EDIT: I just reviewed your log and noticed that at the end that your battery voltage was reported at Zero. Mine was reported In the 3XXXXXX range. I believe either your battery may be dead, or perhaps as others have said your tp charging port/circuit is not operating properly. Given that you did have the slow blinking home button after debricking, my guess is that your battery is fine and you have flashed the A6 firmware properly. Have you tried an ipad charger?


I don't have an ipad charger. but I have several HP chargers that work fine on my other touchpads. i also have two touchstones and I tried using a couple different lower amp cell phone charger, and the computer usb. when i did the debrick, it indicated that it flashed A6 just fine. I just keeps showing zero battery voltage no matter how long I charge it

so do you guys think that my battery is still good if I get the flashing light? It also beeps and attempts to load driver when I plug it into a computer. I was getting close to throwing in the towel and trying a new a battery. But if my symptoms indicate that its not dead, I'd prefer not to tear it open


----------



## nevertells

lewisont said:


> I don't have an ipad charger. but I have several HP chargers that work fine on my other touchpads. i also have two touchstones and I tried using a couple different lower amp cell phone charger, and the computer usb. when i did the debrick, it indicated that it flashed A6 just fine. I just keeps showing zero battery voltage no matter how long I charge it
> 
> so do you guys think that my battery is still good if I get the flashing light? It also beeps and attempts to load driver when I plug it into a computer. I was getting close to throwing in the towel and trying a new a battery. But if my symptoms indicate that its not dead, I'd prefer not to tear it open


If you think the debrick worked, and by all indications what you said it did, then the next logical step would be replacing the battery, or chucking it in the trash.


----------



## lewisont

nevertells said:


> If you think the debrick worked, and by all indications what you said it did, then the next logical step would be replacing the battery, or chucking it in the trash.


Ok, not what I was hoping for, but that's what I need to know.
I will try a new battery.
thanks, nevertells


----------



## rajeshpnq

Jcsullins,

Thanks for your help and support.

I have Android and Webos on 32gb touchpad, I was having same issue, so I used above method but instead of 32 , I entered 16 (Run "sudo ./tpdebrick 16)
Now touchpad start but hung at HP Logo (When I use Webos option) , With Android also same issue.

I can login to Adnroid recovery&#8230;webos recovery&#8230;backup&#8230;etc&#8230;Looks like something happened to partitions&#8230;

Any help?


----------



## guard0g

lewisont said:


> Jcsullins,
> 
> Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> I have Android and Webos on 32gb touchpad, I was having same issue, so I used above method but instead of 32 , I entered 16 (Run "sudo ./tpdebrick 16)
> Now touchpad start but hung at HP Logo (When I use Webos option) , With Android also same issue.
> 
> I can login to Adnroid recovery&#8230;webos recovery&#8230;backup&#8230;etc&#8230;Looks like something happened to partitions&#8230;
> 
> Any help?


There's a fix partitions command in Clockworkmod.


----------



## Colchiro

Last time someone accidentally debricked with the wrong size, they debricked with the correct size and it fixed it.


----------



## Gradular

guard0g said:


> Since you were able to flash A6 firmware, it indicates your battery is not the problem. The issue is charging it, and replacing the battery doesn't sound like it will fix your problem. You want to use a high output charger, not a trickle charger.
> 
> There's a fix partitions command in Clockworkmod.


Unfortunately both of your info is incorrect. Just because you can flash the a6, doesn't mean the battery itself is ok. If your getting nothing from the battery itself, then it is either itself bad or disconnected from the mainboard.

Second, there is no fix partition command, there is a fix permission. Besides running debrick again, you can also use adb commands to manually delete and make a new media partition or you can use Tailor in preware to resize the partition more easily.

Please check your facts before posting, because in this topic the wrong info can be costly.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## rajeshpnq

Colchiro said:


> Last time someone accidentally debricked with the wrong size, they debricked with the correct size and it fixed it.


Thanks Colchiro....you are correct ! I tried same thing twice , but somehow did not worked ! may be I had USB cable issue, 3rd time with new cable I tried...its worked ! now I can use webos as well as Android !

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Colchiro

Cool!


----------



## AndroidLover

Gradular:

Concerning the battery issue: neither ... nor! You are incorrect, too. I myself had a bricked TP with no life. I debricked it successfully the first try (ever) and battery readings were three times 0 while the debrick script was running. Nevertheless I got the successful finished message and let it sit on the charger for several hours and it came back to life and is working until today. So the battery was not dead and also not disconnected...

Just for the sake of completeness.


----------



## amokoma

guard0g said:


> Solved the problem where tpdebrick hangs at the "checking A6 Firmware" step. I just commented out the step since the next step was to update the A6 firmware (which is the whole idea). Finished smoothly and I see life in the slow blinking home button.
> 
> To comment out the line, just add a # in front of the command: ssh -i ssh.key [email protected] /tmp/PmA6Updater -x .....
> 
> For those interested, the scp command copies files from the Ubuntu machine onto the tp. The ip address of the tp is 192.168.7.7. The ssh commands install the A6 update which fixes the battery issue. (at least thats what i figured out)


What do i have to do to change the command??
How can i change it?


----------



## guard0g

amokoma said:


> What do i have to do to change the command??
> How can i change it?


You can use the vi command to edit the tpdebrick script. Follow these instructions after in between step 19 & 20 in jcsullins's instructions:

1) type: vi tpdebrick (enter)
2) type the colon key ":"
3) type: 568 (enter)
4) type the letter i (puts you into insert mode)
5) type: # (the hashtag symbol)
6) hit the Esc key
7) type the colon key ":"
8) type: wq (enter)

proceed with step 20 after that. You have just commented out the checking A6 firmware command that causes the script to hang. I am not sure why there was a need to check the A6 firmware before updating it, but it was a easy decision to choose to remove the command vs a dead touchpad.

good luck.


----------



## recsnake

guard0g said:


> Possible solution to the openmulti issue:
> 
> I tried repeatedly to tpdbrick my 32gb tp on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit on a LinuxLive USB with a 64bit win7 computer (HP). Kept getting the openmulti error (cannot write tz.ebm aborted, etc...).
> 
> Well, i decided to try a few things and found: By pressing the home key repeatedly right after the fuse failed message and right before the openmulti-error, I've succeeded in passing through to the next step!
> 
> My task is still not done as I am hanging at the "checking A6 firmware" step. I have to figure out why ssh calls to 192.168.7.7 (which is suppose to be the touchpad itself) are causing a wireless disconnection in Ubuntu and causing tpdebrick to stall out.
> 
> Good luck all and thanks jcsullins.


I tried this and still getting the same result as earlier. What is the home button supposed to do anyway?

I both tried pressing it repeatedly as well as holding it down but still get the same error openmulti error (cannot write tz.ebm aborted, etc...).

Edit: Not sure if you meant the home button on TP or the home key on the keyboard! Tried both with no luck.


----------



## guard0g

recsnake said:


> I tried this and still getting the same result as earlier. What is the home button supposed to do anyway?
> 
> I both tried pressing it repeatedly as well as holding it down but still get the same error openmulti error (cannot write tz.ebm aborted, etc...).
> 
> Edit: Not sure if you meant the home button on TP or the home key on the keyboard! Tried both with no luck.


It was the home button on the bottom of the face of the TP. In looking at the script, the openmulti error occurs in the beginning of the qdload.pl script, so perhaps the TP did not properly enter QDL second stage mode. At least for me, pressing the Home button solved the issue. Make sure you hold the Power-Home-Vol Down buttons for at least 30 seconds in the beginning to put it in QDL mode.

The problem for openmulti folks may be solved by inserting a pause in the script and make sure users press the right combo of buttons to put the TP in the correct USB mode at each stage (mentioned on page 27). Is there someone who knows more that can post the steps to do so?


----------



## petur

guard0g said:


> Possible solution to the openmulti issue:
> 
> I tried repeatedly to tpdbrick my 32gb tp on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit on a LinuxLive USB with a 64bit win7 computer (HP). Kept getting the openmulti error (cannot write tz.ebm aborted, etc...).
> 
> Well, i decided to try a few things and found: By pressing the home key repeatedly right after the fuse failed message and right before the openmulti-error, I've succeeded in passing through to the next step!


Sadly this is not working for mine


----------



## gfx2

MrErr said:


> Hi Everyone, i have tried the instructions on the first page and here is my output.
> 
> [[email protected] tpdebrick-v004]# ./tpdebrick 32
> checking doc files ...
> Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
> Release buttons now
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...
> Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
> Requesting Params...
> Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
> Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.
> Failed to get response.
> uploadFile failed.
> load of emmcbld.bin failed
> Aborting.
> 
> Does anyone what is wrong?


Hi there, I have exactly this message which I believe is a different message from the more-common openmulti unknown error messages. Were you able to do something for this? Or do we have a big black paper-weight?


----------



## gfx2

I think my TP is all but gone, no attempt to debrick it has worked. following is the log i repeatedly get

checking doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
Release buttons now
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Failed to get response.
uploadFile failed.
load of emmcbld.bin failed
Aborting.

I know that this is something related to hardware failure but I am wondering what it is, I have already tried replacing the battery. Needless to say, I have NEVER been beyond the big white "?"

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## gfx2

gfx2 said:


> I think my TP is all but gone, no attempt to debrick it has worked. following is the log i repeatedly get
> 
> checking doc files ...
> Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
> Release buttons now
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...
> Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
> Requesting Params...
> Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
> Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
> Failed to get response.
> uploadFile failed.
> load of emmcbld.bin failed
> Aborting.
> 
> I know that this is something related to hardware failure but I am wondering what it is, I have already tried replacing the battery. Needless to say, I have NEVER been beyond the big white "?"
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


I just wanted to report that I was actually able to solve this and was able to debrick my TP! Unbelivable for me literally.

My mistake was (and I am embarrased for this) that I was using my default linux PC with OpenSuse !! I had to install dfu-dl and etc. things and it seemed like it worked but then it failed as above.. Never did it tell me that my linux distro was the reason but anyway

so I think this whole procedure is exclusive to Ubuntu 12.04 LiveCD linux..

Thanks a lot OP, I owe you one.


----------



## sando

Thanks this worked for me!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mty

Guys

I tried this today but it failed please see detailed log below. Can anyone help please?

[email protected]:~$ cd downloads
bash: cd: downloads: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~$ cd Downloads
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ unzip tpdebrick-v004
Archive: tpdebrick-v004.zip
creating: tpdebrick-v004/
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp16.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/ebr16.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/README 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp64nobootie.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp32nobootie.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/emmcbld.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp64.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/qdload.pl 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/moboot-dfu-v004 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/ebr64.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/appsboot-moboot.mbn 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/khosts 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/mbr64.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp32.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tpdebrick 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/tp16nobootie.cfg 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/mbr32.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/ebr32.bin 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/ssh-key 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/TPToolbox-Headless-v004 
inflating: tpdebrick-v004/mbr16.bin 
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ cd tpdebrick-v004
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ script
Script started, file is typescript
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick32
sudo: ./tpdebrick32: command not found
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo./tpdebrick32
bash: sudo./tpdebrick32: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ script
Script started, file is typescript
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrickXX
sudo: ./tpdebrickXX: command not found
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrickXX
sudo: ./tpdebrickXX: command not found
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick XX
Usage: ./tpdebrick 16|32|64
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
Error reading /nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu: Couldn't resolve host 'launchpad.net'
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise InRelease
Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease

Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease

Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg 
Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease

Err http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates InRelease

Err http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg
Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
Err http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg
Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/main TranslationIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/restricted TranslationIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/main Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/main Translation-en
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/restricted Translation-en
Reading package lists... Done
W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/InRelease

W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/InRelease

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'

W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package dfu-util
install dfu-util failed
Aborted.


----------



## recsnake

mty said:


> Guys
> 
> I tried this today but it failed please see detailed log below. Can anyone help please?


Looks like you weren't connected to the internet. Make sure you're able to browse websites in Firefox and try again.


----------



## hornet

guard0g said:


> Thanks. After charging for a few hours (using an ipad charger), the tp started up fine (held down the power button for 10 seconds). During charging it stopped blinking. What power source did you charge with? The ipad charger puts out a better conditioned voltage and current than the tp charger.
> 
> EDIT: I just reviewed your log and noticed that at the end that your battery voltage was reported at Zero. Mine was reported In the 3XXXXXX range. I believe either your battery may be dead, or perhaps as others have said your tp charging port/circuit is not operating properly. Given that you did have the slow blinking home button after debricking, my guess is that your battery is fine and you have flashed the A6 firmware properly. Have you tried an ipad charger?


I've been using Android on the TP since it was first available and the work and progress that has been made is unbelievable. I have been following this thread for a long time and hoped to never have to use it, but the day came after leaving the TP on the touchstone and waking to find it dead.

Battery usage had got worse and I was contemplating flashing the a6 firmware, it could be a lesson learned and should it happen again, flash the a6 before it gets to the same state.

Anyway, I ran the debrick and it hung on the checking a6 stage, commented out that line and ran it successfully.

My battery showed 0 on all three passes, but it still charged and back to life.

Time for another donation to JC.

BTW I ran it on the latest mint distro after installing the dfu and fastboot packages.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## nevertells

hornet said:


> I've been using Android on the TP since it was first available and the work and progress that has been made is unbelievable. I have been following this thread for a long time and hoped to never have to use it, but the day came after leaving the TP on the touchstone and waking to find it dead.
> 
> Battery usage had got worse and I was contemplating flashing the a6 firmware, it could be a lesson learned and should it happen again, flash the a6 before it gets to the same state.
> 
> Anyway, I ran the debrick and it hung on the checking a6 stage, commented out that line and ran it successfully.
> 
> My battery showed 0 on all three passes, but it still charged and back to life.
> 
> Time for another donation to JC.
> 
> BTW I ran it on the latest mint distro after installing the dfu and fastboot packages.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin


Another reason not to trust the TouchStone for properly charging one's TouchPad. I've lost track of the number of folks that have reported a bricked device while they thought it was charging on their TouchStone.


----------



## mty

recsnake said:


> Looks like you weren't connected to the internet. Make sure you're able to browse websites in Firefox and try again.


Thanks. All done.

Thanks for all ur help. Fully charged again.


----------



## menieta

Colchiro said:


> The touchpad charger is highly rated. I use mine to charge anything it fits.
> 
> If your's doesn't work, then possibly the barrel needs reseating or you have a bad cable from bending it too sharp at the ends.


Hi I have tried charging my touchpad via touchstone and numberous other chargers...I have at present had the touchpad on charge for two weeks on its hp charger (which i know works as it charges my kobo) but nothing completely dead, I posted early regarding tpdebrick but unfortunately I am stuck at step 17 which is run tpdebrick all i get is command not found ....I have tried all the different button sequences even installed a new battery which showed a white battery with ? put it straight on charge but next morning black screen again...I would greatly appeciate any advice you can give me


----------



## MrErr

menieta said:


> Hi I have tried charging my touchpad via touchstone and numberous other chargers...I have at present had the touchpad on charge for two weeks on its hp charger (which i know works as it charges my kobo) but nothing completely dead, I posted early regarding tpdebrick but unfortunately I am stuck at step 17 which is run tpdebrick all i get is command not found ....I have tried all the different button sequences even installed a new battery which showed a white battery with ? put it straight on charge but next morning black screen again...I would greatly appeciate any advice you can give me


----------



## menieta

jcsullins said:


> tpdebrick v004 by jcsullins
> ===========================
> TPDebrick is a suite of programs and files used to "debrick"
> HP Touchpads. This process should allow the revival of Touchpads
> that cannot boot due to corrupted raw partitions, corrupted bootloaders
> or corrupted A6 firmware. Note that this should allow you to get
> into bootie (webOS) recovery mode. Additional steps may be needed
> after to restore the bootie configuration or OS (i.e. webOS doctor).
> 
> NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
> then you SHOULD NOT do the following.
> 
> NOTE: Before attempting the following,
> you should make sure that the failure to boot isn't due to
> a faulty USB cable or charger.
> 
> NOTE: The following should be considered a LAST RESORT.
> If the Touchpad isn't already "bricked",
> then the following may very well "brick" it.
> 
> NOTE: USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!
> 
> TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
> Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
> assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb).
> 
> 1. Click "Try Ubuntu"
> 2. Click the Wifi icon in top right of screen
> 3. Click on your Wifi AP name to establish network connection
> 4. Enter wifi password, if needed
> 5. Click Firefox icon on left of screen
> 6. Download the webOS 3.0.5 doctor from the URL:
> http://downloads.hel...05hstnhwifi.jar
> 7. Select "Save File"
> 8. Click OK
> 9. Download tpdebrick-v004 from the URL:
> http://goo.im/devs/j...ebrick-v004.zip
> 10. Select "Save File"
> 11. Click OK
> 12. Wait for downloads to complete
> 13. Click "Dash Home" (icon in top left corner of screen)
> 14. Type in "Terminal"
> 15. Click on the "Terminal" icon
> 16. Click in the "Terminal" window
> 17. Run "cd Downloads"
> 18. Run "unzip tpdebrick-v004"
> 19. Run "cd tpdebrick-v004"
> 20. Connect touchpad
> 21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
> 22. Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
> 23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)
> 
> The tpdebrick process can take from 5 to 10 minutes (or even more
> if you have very slow network connection). It should end with "ALL DONE."
> If the process hangs for more than 5 minutes, you can abort the process
> by pressing Ctrl-\ (Ctrl key and key with '|' above '\').
> 
> 24. Run "exit" (this will stop the output capture started with 'script')
> 
> 25. If the 'tpdebrick' process did not end with "ALL DONE." you should
> upload the "typescript" file (the output capture) so that the cause
> of failure can be diagnosed. Regardless, it's a good idea to save
> this file somewhere for future analysis, if needed.
> 
> 26. Click icon in far right corner of screen
> 27. Select "shutdown"
> 28. Select "shutdown" or "reboot"
> 
> 29. Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger and allow to charge for
> several hours


 Hi hope you can help when i get to instruction 17 Iam unable to 'run' tpdebrick I get the error msg command not found could you be more explicit on how to run this in terminal please. I am new to all this, a grandmother who is trying to debrick her grand-daughters touchpad, I have learnt myself how to take apart and clean laptops etc I even replaced the battery in the touchpad incase that was the problem so i'm not bad working stuff out but this has me stumped and i really want to try a fix it if i can so your help would be greatly appreciated. I have left earlier posts and had some kind help but still unable to sort this problem of run


----------



## MrErr

menieta said:


> Hi hope you can help when i get to instruction 17 Iam unable to 'run' tpdebrick I get the error msg command not found could you be more explicit on how to run this in terminal please. I am new to all this, a grandmother who is trying to debrick her grand-daughters touchpad, I have learnt myself how to take apart and clean laptops etc I even replaced the battery in the touchpad incase that was the problem so i'm not bad working stuff out but this has me stumped and i really want to try a fix it if i can so your help would be greatly appreciated. I have left earlier posts and had some kind help but still unable to sort this problem of run


Sorry looks like my previous edit did not work.

Instead of type 'run', only type 'cd Downloads' in the Terminal.


----------



## menieta

nevertells said:


> Sorry looks like my previous edit did not work.
> 
> Instead of type 'run', only type 'cd Downloads' in the Terminal.


 Hi I have typed in run "cd Downloads" also run 'cd downloads' also run cd downloads and the three again without using the word run but still i get the command not found or no such file or directory msgs is there anything else i can do


----------



## MrErr

menieta said:


> Hi can you tell me what command you entered in the terminal to actually run debrick I get to step 17 type in what is says and get the msg command not found I have left other posts on here to try and find this out however you seem to have succeeded so please help thanks
> 
> Hi I have typed in run "cd Downloads" also run 'cd downloads' also run cd downloads and the three again without using the word run but still i get the command not found msg is there anything else i can do


Don't include the quotes when type "cd Downloads".


----------



## menieta

MrErr said:


> Don't include the quotes when type "cd Downloads".


hi I just typed in cd Downloads and got the msg no such file or directory.........i feel such an idiot but i am doing everything as instructed and still getting the same error msg's I have even uninstalled both files and re-downloaded them again but still the same


----------



## MrErr

menieta said:


> hi I just typed in cd Downloads and got the msg no such file or directory.........i feel such an idiot but i am doing everything as instructed and still getting the same error msg's I have even uninstalled both files and re-downloaded them again but still the same


Did you download the files in steps 6 and 9? To see if they are downloaded in the terminal type "ls" .. without the quotes. Reply with what you get as the output of the command "ls".


----------



## menieta

MrErr said:


> Did you download the files in steps 6 and 9? To see if they are downloaded in the terminal type "ls" .. without the quotes. Reply with what you get as the output of the command "ls".


 Hi I typed Is into the terminal and got the msg command not found, this is after uninstalling and downloading both 6&9 files again


----------



## menieta

menieta said:


> Hi I typed Is into the terminal and got the msg command not found, this is after uninstalling and downloading both 6&9 files again


Hi sorry hit is instead of ls the output (in blue) is desktop document downloads music pictures public templates videos


----------



## MrErr

menieta said:


> Hi sorry hit is instead of ls the output (in blue) is desktop document downloads music pictures public templates videos


OK good. Now type "cd downloads" and then type "ls" what do you get?


----------



## menieta

MrErr said:


> OK good. Now type "cd downloads" and then type "ls" what do you get?


typed cd downloads (no quotes) then ls (cd downloads ls) got msg no such file or directory.....Just typed in Downloads enter then ls enter and got both 6&9 files in red please what do i do now.....I really appreciate this help


----------



## MrErr

menieta said:


> typed cd downloads (no quotes) then ls (cd downloads ls) got msg no such file or directory.....Just typed in Downloads enter then ls enter and got both 6&9 files in red please what do i do now.....I really appreciate this help


Ok start from step 18. It looks like for you step 17 should have been "cd downloads" instead of "cd Downloads". Just remember for the rest of steps type only what you see in the quotes.


----------



## menieta

MrErr said:


> Ok start from step 18. It looks like for you step 17 should have been "cd downloads" instead of "cd Downloads". Just remember for the rest of steps type only what you see in the quotes.


file unzipped. 19. msg was Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ followed steps 20-21-22 msg was script started, file is typescript. Did step 23 sudo./tpdebrick32 enter got msg no such file or directory ....


----------



## MrErr

menieta said:


> file unzipped. 19. msg was Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ followed steps 20-21-22 msg was script started, file is typescript. Did step 23 sudo./tpdebrick32 enter got msg no such file or directory ....


Make sure you have the proper spaces within the command. You should be type what you see in the next line.

sudo ./tpdebrick 32


----------



## menieta

MrErr said:


> Make sure you have the proper spaces within the command. You should be type what you see in the next line.
> 
> sudo ./tpdebrick 32


that worked its up to updating A6 firmware battery voltage 2581520 percent 0 All Done oh my goodness the home light is actually on there is sign of life fingers x thank you so so much for your time you are a gem I so appreciate this thank you again xxxxJoan


----------



## jason2221

I have an HP touchpad 32GB running webos. i tried turning it on after about 6 months. the home screen button would light up to show it was charging, but after 12 hours of charging, it wouldn't turn on. it was unresponsive to all button combinations, basically nothing would show up on the screen. i read on an HP forum to try out this tool, so after a couple of days of charging and trying different button combinations i decided to try this.

every time I run it it hangs indefinetely at the "Searching A6 Firmware" stage. i let it sit for 20-30 minutes and nothing happens. now when i plug in the charger, the home screen button doesn't light up.

Can someone help?


----------



## hornet

jason2221 said:


> I have an HP touchpad 32GB running webos. i tried turning it on after about 6 months. the home screen button would light up to show it was charging, but after 12 hours of charging, it wouldn't turn on. it was unresponsive to all button combinations, basically nothing would show up on the screen. i read on an HP forum to try out this tool, so after a couple of days of charging and trying different button combinations i decided to try this.
> 
> every time I run it it hangs indefinetely at the "Searching A6 Firmware" stage. i let it sit for 20-30 minutes and nothing happens. now when i plug in the charger, the home screen button doesn't light up.
> 
> Can someone help?


If you mean checking A6 firmware stage, then that line needs commenting out.

If you don't know linux or vi then do a search on this forum and the instructions have been posted.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## guard0g

Solution for TP stuck at the "Checking A6 Firmware" stage:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Follow these instructions in between step 19 & 20 in jcsullins's instructions:[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1) type: vi tpdebrick (enter)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2) type the colon key ":"[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3) type: 568 (enter)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4) type the letter i (puts you into insert mode)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5) type: # (the hashtag symbol)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]6) hit the Esc key[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]7) type the colon key ":"[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]8) type: wq (enter)[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]proceed with step 20[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] after that.[/background]


----------



## lewisont

nevertells said:


> If you think the debrick worked, and by all indications what you said it did, then the next logical step would be replacing the battery, or chucking it in the trash.


looks like you were right, nevertells.
I replaced the battery today and it booted right up.
now to figure out a way to fix my 4 broken tabs...


----------



## jason2221

thanks guard0g It worked!


----------



## nevertells

lewisont said:


> looks like you were right, nevertells.
> I replaced the battery today and it booted right up.
> now to figure out a way to fix my 4 broken tabs...


 Super glue, chewing gum, duct tape?


----------



## lewisont

nevertells said:


> Super glue, chewing gum, duct tape?


yeah, i haven't ruled out just gluing the whole case back together. only one side is loose, i got better as I went. I don't recommend doing this job with the "help" of a 2 and 4 year old though. I figure I'll never open it back up again, so if all else fails I bit of strong glue won't be the end of the world.


----------



## MrErr

lewisont said:


> yeah, i haven't ruled out just gluing the whole case back together. only one side is loose, i got better as I went. I don't recommend doing this job with the "help" of a 2 and 4 year old though. I figure I'll never open it back up again, so if all else fails I bit of strong glue won't be the end of the world.


Just a warning. It might not be a battery problem, but a charging problem. So before you glue things back, make sure you can charge.


----------



## Colchiro

lewisont said:


> now to figure out a way to fix my 4 broken tabs...


My Poetic case holds my TP together where the tabs are gone.


----------



## lewisont

MrErr said:


> Just a warning. It might not be a battery problem, but a charging problem. So before you glue things back, make sure you can charge.


yeah, that's good advice. I have charged it up a couple times and it seems to be charging well. but I won't be doing any desperate for awhile, it is working OK, it just bulges a bit on the one side where the tabs are gone. I'll use it a bit and maybe even try epoxying the tabs back in first.


----------



## paulzell

Hi, can someone tell me what I am doing wrong here - everything seems to work fine until I get to the sudo command to run tpdebrick. I have tried it all different ways with different spacing, but keep getting command not found. If I just type sudo, I do get the usage parameters. Here is the typescript:

Script started on Tue 18 Jun 2013 01:04:01 PM EDT
]0;[email protected]: ~[email protected]:~$ cd Downloads
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads[email protected]:~/Downloads$ ls
[0m[01;34mtpdebrick-v004[0m [01;31mtpdebrick-v004.zip[0m [01;31mwebosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar[0m
[01;31mtpdebrick-v004(1).zip[0m [01;31mwebosdoctorp305hstnhwifi(1).jar[0m
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads[email protected]:~/Downloads$ cd tpdebrick-v004
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo tp[K[K[K[K[K[K[Kls
appsboot-moboot.mbn khosts qdload.pl tp32.cfg TPToolbox-Headless-v004
ebr16.bin mbr16.bin README tp32nobootie.cfg typescript
ebr32.bin mbr32.bin ssh-key tp64.cfg
ebr64.bin mbr64.bin tp16.cfg tp64nobootie.cfg
emmcbld.bin moboot-dfu-v004 tp16nobootie.cfg tpdebrick
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
sudo: ./tpdebrick: command not found
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
exit

Script done on Tue 18 Jun 2013 01:05:04 PM EDT

UPDATE: Never mind - I played around with some updates and got it to work. ALL DONE! and my nieces TP has come back to life. Thanks JC!


----------



## Marknyack

MrErr said:


> I ran into this error when running on fedora as opposed to ubuntu. If you are making the same mistake, try running on ubuntu.


Thanks for responding - been traveling for a while. I was using livecd Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a 64 bit Win 7.


----------



## zaq123

got the qdl not found.
I have a battery question mark that is flashing on and off about every 8 seconds. (not the flahing in the home button. I ahve not found anybody else who describes a similar situation. Tpdebrick fails with qdl not found. the cable works fine on my other tp
Any ideas would be appreciated?


----------



## guard0g

zaq123 said:


> got the qdl not found.
> I have a battery question mark that is flashing on and off about every 8 seconds. (not the flahing in the home button. I ahve not found anybody else who describes a similar situation. Tpdebrick fails with qdl not found. the cable works fine on my other tp
> Any ideas would be appreciated?


Sounds like you don't need to debrick. What kind of charger are you using to charge it with?

I believe QDL mode not found means you didn't hold the power-home-vol down keys long enough.


----------



## zaq123

I am using the original hp brick which works fine with my other tp even when the charge runs all the way down. I have also a touchstone. I have left the bad tp on the different chargers for days. Again the question mark in the batterypicture - the whole picture is what is flashing about every 8 seonds flashes on then off. I tried holding the power-home-vol down keys for minutes but no response. Also in windows nothing shows in the device manager.


----------



## guard0g

zaq123 said:


> I am using the original hp brick which works fine with my other tp even when the charge runs all the way down. I have also a touchstone. I have left the bad tp on the different chargers for days. Again the question mark in the batterypicture - the whole picture is what is flashing about every 8 seonds flashes on then off. I tried holding the power-home-vol down keys for minutes but no response. Also in windows nothing shows in the device manager.


Did you try holding the Power & Home buttons for 15+ seconds? This should reboot or at least shutdown. Then push the Power button until it boots up.


----------



## zaq123

Of course I did that that is what brings up the question mark in the battery
have read most of the pages on this forum as well as the ones on xda. If someone has seen some solution or cause for the qdl not found error I would appreciate if you can reference it. But the very basic troubleshooting I have done.


----------



## zaq123

I am giving up . I tried multiple computers still gettin qdl not found. Anybody want to buy a touchpad?


----------



## bettyboop31

Hello everyone, new here and was trying to run this program to debrick my touchpad but am having problems at this point : Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found.....what am i doing wrong? keep trying and same thing happens..any help thanks 

Aborted.Response: ACK 0x0800e400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800e800; 57980 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800e800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800ec00; 56956 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800ec00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800f000; 55932 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800f000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800f400; 54908 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800f400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800f800; 53884 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800f800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800fc00; 52860 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800fc00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010000; 51836 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010400; 50812 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010800; 49788 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010c00; 48764 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011000; 47740 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011400; 46716 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011800; 45692 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011c00; 44668 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012000; 43644 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012400; 42620 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012800; 41596 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012c00; 40572 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013000; 39548 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013400; 38524 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013800; 37500 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013c00; 36476 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014000; 35452 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014400; 34428 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014800; 33404 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014c00; 32380 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015000; 31356 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015400; 30332 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015800; 29308 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015c00; 28284 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016000; 27260 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016400; 26236 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016800; 25212 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016c00; 24188 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017000; 23164 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017400; 22140 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017800; 21116 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017c00; 20092 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018000; 19068 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018400; 18044 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018800; 17020 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018c00; 15996 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019000; 14972 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019400; 13948 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019800; 12924 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019c00; 11900 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801a000; 10876 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801a000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801a400; 9852 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801a400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801a800; 8828 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801a800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801ac00; 7804 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801ac00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801b000; 6780 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801b000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801b400; 5756 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801b400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801b800; 4732 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801b800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801bc00; 3708 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801bc00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801c000; 2684 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801c000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801c400; 1660 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801c400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801c800; 636 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801c800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 636 bytes to 0x0801cc00; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801cc00 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file ebr32.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'ebr32.bin'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4200; 4096 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4600; 3072 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4a00; 2048 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4e00; 1024 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f5200; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f5200 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file sbl2.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'sbl2.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647d200; 105076 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647d200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647d600; 104052 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647d600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647da00; 103028 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647da00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647de00; 102004 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647de00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647e200; 100980 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647e200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647e600; 99956 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647e600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647ea00; 98932 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647ea00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647ee00; 97908 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647ee00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647f200; 96884 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647f200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647f600; 95860 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647f600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647fa00; 94836 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647fa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647fe00; 93812 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647fe00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480200; 92788 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480600; 91764 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480a00; 90740 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480e00; 89716 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481200; 88692 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481600; 87668 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481a00; 86644 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481e00; 85620 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482200; 84596 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482600; 83572 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482a00; 82548 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482e00; 81524 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483200; 80500 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483600; 79476 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483a00; 78452 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483e00; 77428 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484200; 76404 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484600; 75380 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484a00; 74356 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484e00; 73332 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485200; 72308 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485600; 71284 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485a00; 70260 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485e00; 69236 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486200; 68212 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486600; 67188 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486a00; 66164 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486e00; 65140 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487200; 64116 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487600; 63092 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487a00; 62068 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487e00; 61044 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488200; 60020 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488600; 58996 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488a00; 57972 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488e00; 56948 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489200; 55924 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489600; 54900 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489a00; 53876 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489e00; 52852 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648a200; 51828 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648a200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648a600; 50804 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648a600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648aa00; 49780 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648aa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ae00; 48756 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ae00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648b200; 47732 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648b200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648b600; 46708 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648b600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ba00; 45684 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ba00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648be00; 44660 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648be00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648c200; 43636 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648c200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648c600; 42612 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648c600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ca00; 41588 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ca00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ce00; 40564 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ce00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648d200; 39540 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648d200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648d600; 38516 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648d600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648da00; 37492 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648da00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648de00; 36468 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648de00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648e200; 35444 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648e200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648e600; 34420 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648e600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ea00; 33396 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ea00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ee00; 32372 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ee00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648f200; 31348 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648f200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648f600; 30324 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648f600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648fa00; 29300 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648fa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648fe00; 28276 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648fe00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490200; 27252 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490600; 26228 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490a00; 25204 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490e00; 24180 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491200; 23156 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491600; 22132 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491a00; 21108 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491e00; 20084 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492200; 19060 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492600; 18036 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492a00; 17012 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492e00; 15988 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493200; 14964 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493600; 13940 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493a00; 12916 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493e00; 11892 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494200; 10868 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494600; 9844 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494a00; 8820 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494e00; 7796 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495200; 6772 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495600; 5748 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495a00; 4724 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495e00; 3700 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06496200; 2676 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06496600; 1652 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06496a00; 628 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 628 bytes to 0x06496e00; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496e00 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file sbl1.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'sbl1.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400200; 70184 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400600; 69160 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400a00; 68136 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400e00; 67112 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401200; 66088 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401600; 65064 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401a00; 64040 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401e00; 63016 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402200; 61992 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402600; 60968 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402a00; 59944 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402e00; 58920 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403200; 57896 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403600; 56872 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403a00; 55848 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403e00; 54824 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404200; 53800 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404600; 52776 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404a00; 51752 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404e00; 50728 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405200; 49704 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405600; 48680 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405a00; 47656 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405e00; 46632 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406200; 45608 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406600; 44584 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406a00; 43560 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406e00; 42536 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407200; 41512 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407600; 40488 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407a00; 39464 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407e00; 38440 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408200; 37416 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408600; 36392 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408a00; 35368 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408e00; 34344 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409200; 33320 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409600; 32296 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409a00; 31272 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409e00; 30248 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640a200; 29224 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640a200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640a600; 28200 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640a600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640aa00; 27176 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640aa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ae00; 26152 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ae00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640b200; 25128 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640b200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640b600; 24104 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640b600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ba00; 23080 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ba00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640be00; 22056 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640be00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640c200; 21032 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640c200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640c600; 20008 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640c600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ca00; 18984 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ca00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ce00; 17960 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ce00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640d200; 16936 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640d200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640d600; 15912 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640d600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640da00; 14888 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640da00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640de00; 13864 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640de00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640e200; 12840 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640e200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640e600; 11816 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640e600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ea00; 10792 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ea00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ee00; 9768 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ee00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640f200; 8744 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640f200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640f600; 7720 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640f600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640fa00; 6696 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640fa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640fe00; 5672 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640fe00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410200; 4648 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410600; 3624 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410a00; 2600 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410e00; 1576 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06411200; 552 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 552 bytes to 0x06411600; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411600 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file mbr32.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Response: ACK 0x0800e400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800e800; 57980 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800e800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800ec00; 56956 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800ec00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800f000; 55932 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800f000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800f400; 54908 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800f400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800f800; 53884 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800f800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800fc00; 52860 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800fc00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010000; 51836 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010400; 50812 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010800; 49788 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010c00; 48764 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011000; 47740 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011400; 46716 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011800; 45692 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011c00; 44668 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012000; 43644 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012400; 42620 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012800; 41596 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012c00; 40572 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013000; 39548 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013400; 38524 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013800; 37500 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013c00; 36476 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014000; 35452 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014400; 34428 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014800; 33404 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014c00; 32380 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015000; 31356 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015400; 30332 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015800; 29308 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015c00; 28284 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016000; 27260 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016400; 26236 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016800; 25212 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016c00; 24188 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017000; 23164 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017400; 22140 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017800; 21116 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017c00; 20092 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018000; 19068 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018400; 18044 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018800; 17020 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018c00; 15996 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019000; 14972 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019400; 13948 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019800; 12924 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019c00; 11900 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801a000; 10876 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801a000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801a400; 9852 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801a400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801a800; 8828 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801a800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801ac00; 7804 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801ac00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801b000; 6780 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801b000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801b400; 5756 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801b400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801b800; 4732 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801b800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801bc00; 3708 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801bc00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801c000; 2684 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801c000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801c400; 1660 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801c400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801c800; 636 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801c800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 636 bytes to 0x0801cc00; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801cc00 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file ebr32.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'ebr32.bin'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4200; 4096 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4600; 3072 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4a00; 2048 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4e00; 1024 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f5200; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f5200 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file sbl2.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'sbl2.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647d200; 105076 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647d200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647d600; 104052 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647d600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647da00; 103028 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647da00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647de00; 102004 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647de00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647e200; 100980 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647e200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647e600; 99956 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647e600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647ea00; 98932 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647ea00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647ee00; 97908 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647ee00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647f200; 96884 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647f200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647f600; 95860 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647f600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647fa00; 94836 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647fa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647fe00; 93812 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647fe00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480200; 92788 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480600; 91764 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480a00; 90740 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480e00; 89716 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481200; 88692 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481600; 87668 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481a00; 86644 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481e00; 85620 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482200; 84596 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482600; 83572 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482a00; 82548 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482e00; 81524 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483200; 80500 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483600; 79476 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483a00; 78452 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483e00; 77428 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484200; 76404 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484600; 75380 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484a00; 74356 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484e00; 73332 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485200; 72308 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485600; 71284 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485a00; 70260 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485e00; 69236 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486200; 68212 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486600; 67188 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486a00; 66164 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486e00; 65140 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487200; 64116 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487600; 63092 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487a00; 62068 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487e00; 61044 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488200; 60020 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488600; 58996 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488a00; 57972 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488e00; 56948 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489200; 55924 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489600; 54900 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489a00; 53876 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489e00; 52852 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648a200; 51828 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648a200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648a600; 50804 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648a600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648aa00; 49780 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648aa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ae00; 48756 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ae00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648b200; 47732 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648b200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648b600; 46708 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648b600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ba00; 45684 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ba00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648be00; 44660 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648be00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648c200; 43636 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648c200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648c600; 42612 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648c600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ca00; 41588 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ca00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ce00; 40564 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ce00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648d200; 39540 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648d200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648d600; 38516 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648d600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648da00; 37492 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648da00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648de00; 36468 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648de00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648e200; 35444 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648e200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648e600; 34420 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648e600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ea00; 33396 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ea00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ee00; 32372 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ee00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648f200; 31348 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648f200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648f600; 30324 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648f600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648fa00; 29300 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648fa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648fe00; 28276 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648fe00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490200; 27252 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490600; 26228 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490a00; 25204 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490e00; 24180 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491200; 23156 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491600; 22132 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491a00; 21108 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491e00; 20084 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492200; 19060 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492600; 18036 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492a00; 17012 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492e00; 15988 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493200; 14964 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493600; 13940 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493a00; 12916 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493e00; 11892 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494200; 10868 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494600; 9844 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494a00; 8820 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494e00; 7796 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495200; 6772 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495600; 5748 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495a00; 4724 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495e00; 3700 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06496200; 2676 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06496600; 1652 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06496a00; 628 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 628 bytes to 0x06496e00; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496e00 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file sbl1.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'sbl1.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400200; 70184 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400600; 69160 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400a00; 68136 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400e00; 67112 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401200; 66088 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401600; 65064 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401a00; 64040 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401e00; 63016 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402200; 61992 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402600; 60968 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402a00; 59944 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402e00; 58920 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403200; 57896 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403600; 56872 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403a00; 55848 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403e00; 54824 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404200; 53800 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404600; 52776 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404a00; 51752 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404e00; 50728 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405200; 49704 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405600; 48680 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405a00; 47656 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405e00; 46632 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406200; 45608 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406600; 44584 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406a00; 43560 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406e00; 42536 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407200; 41512 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407600; 40488 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407a00; 39464 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407e00; 38440 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408200; 37416 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408600; 36392 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408a00; 35368 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408e00; 34344 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409200; 33320 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409600; 32296 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409a00; 31272 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409e00; 30248 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640a200; 29224 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640a200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640a600; 28200 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640a600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640aa00; 27176 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640aa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ae00; 26152 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ae00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640b200; 25128 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640b200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640b600; 24104 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640b600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ba00; 23080 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ba00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640be00; 22056 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640be00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640c200; 21032 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640c200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640c600; 20008 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640c600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ca00; 18984 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ca00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ce00; 17960 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ce00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640d200; 16936 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640d200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640d600; 15912 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640d600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640da00; 14888 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640da00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640de00; 13864 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640de00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640e200; 12840 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640e200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640e600; 11816 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640e600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ea00; 10792 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ea00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ee00; 9768 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ee00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640f200; 8744 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640f200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640f600; 7720 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640f600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640fa00; 6696 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640fa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640fe00; 5672 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640fe00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410200; 4648 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410600; 3624 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410a00; 2600 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410e00; 1576 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06411200; 552 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 552 bytes to 0x06411600; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411600 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file mbr32.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
exit
Script done, file is typescript
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
exit
Script done, file is typescript
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$


----------



## bettyboop31

anybody please help me..granddaughter waiting on getting her touchpad back..see post #817 i'm stuck on Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.
what am i doing wrong..thank you very very much


----------



## Gradular

bettyboop31 said:


> anybody please help me..granddaughter waiting on getting her touchpad back..see post #817 i'm stuck on Done writing files.
> Reseting device...
> Requesting Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> fastboot mode not found
> Aborted.
> what am i doing wrong..thank you very very much


Did you try rebooting it manually or running the script again?

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## bettyboop31

I've tried rebooting it ...ran the script over and over again .same results







any other things i can do??
Thanks


----------



## guard0g

shenxinaz said:


> Good to know. I noticed this too, I added "sleep 15" at every if failure and asked the user to reconnect the USB device before it re-checked and failed for good. Ended up using the liveusb install.


This solution suggested back in February worked for a few people. Insert a pause in the script and then manually press the buttons to put the TP in the correct mode.


----------



## bettyboop31

thank you I will try this


----------



## bettyboop31

ok tried...when you flash TP with tpdebrick004 in a VM, the TP will change 3 different USB mode,
1)QDL mode by press home+power + V+
2)fast boot mode when waitiing fastboot, TP should turn to this mode automatic, if not , press home+power for 15 sec , when fastboot
go on ,release key

still get........
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$


----------



## bettyboop31

anybody else have any idea why I can't get past ..waiting on fastboot..fastboot mode not found...thank you


----------



## bkopadt

I'm not sure for a fact, but what it seems like in my case is if the TP doesn't have enough juice, it will always reboot in QDL mode. I think it's the crux of the problem: not enough power to get out of QDL, but no way to charge while in QDL. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidLover

Interesting idea... Could be easily proved by replacing the dead battery with a precharged new one from another TP.
Anybody here with QDL mode error who has another charged battery...?


----------



## bettyboop31

well I placed a order for a new hp touchpad battery today..so now i wait till I get the new battery and we will see


----------



## nevertells

bettyboop31 said:


> well I placed a order for a new hp touchpad battery today..so now i wait till I get the new battery and we will see


Hope you have a plan on how to deal with the broken plastic retainers. I don't know of anyone who has taken a TouchPad apart that has not broken some of them.


----------



## AndroidLover

Yes. Me! You only have to know the EXACT positions where the clips are located and an appropriate tool for levering with care. It's definitely possible to not break the clips for disassembling the Touchpad!


----------



## bettyboop31

oh another thing to worry about







thanks for the warning !! but found this how to ..http://ifixit.com/pdf/ifixit/guide_6082_en.pdf


----------



## AndroidLover

Yep. The best source for locating all the components and also the locking clips beside another real Touchpad next to you...









I really didn't understand right now why all the people break the little smaller noses of the clip which holds the big screen locking clip in the case. One has only to lever the big outer clamp of the locking clip to release the screen. That's all. No one has to break the little nose inside. Just lever the locking nose of the clip to the outer side of the case and you're done. I used 2 of these metal spudgers from ebay. If you do that repeatedly and starting with the long side and then over the edges on top and bottom of the case, it's not a big deal and you're done within 2 minutes.


----------



## geotox

Hi, guys, can you help me? I get an error:



Code:


[email protected]:~/Desktop/tpdebrick-v004/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32<br />
dfu-util not installed<br />
fastboot not installed<br />
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...<br />
Error reading /nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu: Couldn't resolve host 'launchpad.net'<br />
Ign [URL=cdrom://Ubuntu]cdrom://Ubuntu[/URL] 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise InRelease<br />
Err [URL=http://archive.ubuntu.com]http://archive.ubuntu.com[/URL] precise InRelease							    <br />
 <br />
Err [URL=http://archive.ubuntu.com]http://archive.ubuntu.com[/URL] precise-updates InRelease					    <br />
 <br />
Err [URL=http://security.ubuntu.com]http://security.ubuntu.com[/URL] precise-security InRelease					  <br />
 <br />
Err [URL=http://ppa.launchpad.net]http://ppa.launchpad.net[/URL] precise InRelease							     <br />
 <br />
Err [URL=http://security.ubuntu.com]http://security.ubuntu.com[/URL] precise-security Release.gpg				    <br />
  Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'<br />
Err [URL=http://archive.ubuntu.com]http://archive.ubuntu.com[/URL] precise Release.gpg<br />
  Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'<br />
Err [URL=http://ppa.launchpad.net]http://ppa.launchpad.net[/URL] precise Release.gpg<br />
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'<br />
Err [URL=http://archive.ubuntu.com]http://archive.ubuntu.com[/URL] precise-updates Release.gpg<br />
  Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'<br />
Ign [URL=cdrom://Ubuntu]cdrom://Ubuntu[/URL] 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/main TranslationIndex<br />
Ign [URL=cdrom://Ubuntu]cdrom://Ubuntu[/URL] 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/restricted TranslationIndex<br />
Ign [URL=cdrom://Ubuntu]cdrom://Ubuntu[/URL] 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/main Translation-en_US<br />
Ign [URL=cdrom://Ubuntu]cdrom://Ubuntu[/URL] 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/main Translation-en<br />
Ign [URL=cdrom://Ubuntu]cdrom://Ubuntu[/URL] 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/restricted Translation-en_US<br />
Ign [URL=cdrom://Ubuntu]cdrom://Ubuntu[/URL] 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213) precise/restricted Translation-en<br />
Reading package lists... Done<br />
W: Failed to fetch [URL=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease]http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease[/URL]  <br />
<br />
W: Failed to fetch [URL=http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/InRelease]http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/InRelease[/URL]  <br />
<br />
W: Failed to fetch [URL=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/InRelease]http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/InRelease[/URL]  <br />
<br />
W: Failed to fetch [URL=http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease]http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease[/URL]  <br />
<br />
W: Failed to fetch [URL=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg]http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg[/URL]  Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'<br />
<br />
W: Failed to fetch [URL=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/Release.gpg]http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/Release.gpg[/URL]  Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'<br />
<br />
W: Failed to fetch [URL=http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/Release.gpg]http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/Release.gpg[/URL]  Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'<br />
<br />
W: Failed to fetch [URL=http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg]http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg[/URL]  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'<br />
<br />
W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.<br />
Reading package lists... Done<br />
Building dependency tree	   <br />
Reading state information... Done<br />
E: Unable to locate package dfu-util<br />
install dfu-util failed<br />
Aborted.


----------



## mk8

lewisont said:


> looks like you were right, nevertells.
> I replaced the battery today and it booted right up.
> now to figure out a way to fix my 4 broken tabs...


did you get your battery from ebay? does it come with tool to open the tp? thanks


----------



## singhsanjay

PLEASE HELP

TouchPad 16GB dead after battery 100 % drain. Tried TPDebrick v004 and getting the following error:
<<<<
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

>>>>

Thanks


----------



## Gradular

singhsanjay said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> TouchPad 16GB  dead after battery 100 % drain. Tried TPDebrick v004 and getting the following error:
> >
> 
> Thanks


Please read the forum. It has been posted a hundred times that there is no fix to this error in response to someone not to read even a few pages of replies.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## megaman781

singhsanjay said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> TouchPad 16GB dead after battery 100 % drain. Tried TPDebrick v004 and getting the following error:
> <<<<
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG:	Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Thanks


welcome to the club, unfortunately theres no fix for this issue yet


----------



## lewisont

mk8 said:


> did you get your battery from ebay? does it come with tool to open the tp? thanks


yes. boughtit on eby fr about $16. it didn't come with any tools. i ordered a kit for another $8. it didn't come with the metal spudger and i should have waited and bought one, i used a knife. i followed te ifixit guide and broke 4 clips. i also rushed the job as my 2 and 4 year olds insisted on helping. but the guide worked and the new battery works great. i epoxied most of the clips bzpack in and it turned out decent. it wouldn't pass for new, but at least it's working again


----------



## IJK

I need help Doctors please 

I have this error when I try to debrik my touchpad:
Writing 636 bytes to 0x0801cc00; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801cc00 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file ebr16.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Invalid MAGIC response.
*Cannot write file ebr16.bin*
Aborted.

Someone know can cause this ?

I'm always hopping to start my TP again !

Thanks for your great job !


----------



## AndroidLover

@geotox: seems like you don't have a working internet connection which is absolutely needed for debricking.

Use your internet browser on the linux system and test if you have internet available. If not, go into the system settings and setup a new network connection and test again.


----------



## geotox

AndroidLover said:


> @geotox: seems like you don't have a working internet connection which is absolutely needed for debricking.
> 
> Use your internet browser on the linux system and test if you have internet available. If not, go into the system settings and setup a new network connection and test again.


Thx, bro, I've connected to my WiFi but now i get


Code:


<br />
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32<br />
checking doc files ...<br />
extracting doc files ...<br />
Requesting SoftwareVersion...<br />
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0<br />
Requesting Params...<br />
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00<br />
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.<br />
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.<br />
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.<br />
Executing file...<br />
Checking QDL mode...<br />
Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED   <br />
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: <br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
MSG:    Error Status: <br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Input/output error<br />
Failed secureMode<br />
Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
Aborted.<br />


----------



## lewisont

lewisont said:


> yes. boughtit on eby fr about $16. it didn't come with any tools. i ordered a kit for another $8. it didn't come with the metal spudger and i should have waited and bought one, i used a knife. i followed te ifixit guide and broke 4 clips. i also rushed the job as my 2 and 4 year olds insisted on helping. but the guide worked and the new battery works great. i epoxied most of the clips bzpack in and it turned out decent. it wouldn't pass for new, but at least it's working again


also, my vibratio motot was hardwired to te usb board and the wires are very thin. i broke mine putting it back together and had to solder them back on. i was pretty careful with them. so keep that in mind if yours is hardwired, some are and some aren't


----------



## geotox

geotox said:


> Thx, bro, I've connected to my WiFi but now i get
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> [email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32<br />
> checking doc files ...<br />
> extracting doc files ...<br />
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...<br />
> Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0<br />
> Requesting Params...<br />
> Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00<br />
> Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.<br />
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.<br />
> Executing file...<br />
> Checking QDL mode...<br />
> Writing file tz.mbn ...<br />
> Sending MAGIC...<br />
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED  <br />
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:<br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> MSG:	Error Status:<br />
> MSG: 0x00000000<br />
> Sending secureMode...<br />
> Input/output error<br />
> Failed secureMode<br />
> Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
> Aborted.<br />


anyone?


----------



## mindzb

Just wanted to say that this worked for me! Thanks for all the work put into getting this up.


----------



## bettyboop31

well i installed the new battery and nothing no power still...ran the script again and still get waitiing fastboot....any more ideas ..ready to get rid of this touchpad ...thanks


----------



## Ennes

bettyboop31 said:


> well i installed the new battery and nothing no power still...ran the script again and still get waitiing fastboot....any more ideas ..ready to get rid of this touchpad ...thanks


Get rid of.. throw it, hit it... I know that feel! haha

My TP is very odd. I powered it down about 9months ago, never came back on. Unfortunately the debrick isn't working for me; I got the multi error issue. But it did actually gave me a sign of life again: the home button started blinking after al lot of trying the debrick and button gymnastics (home+power + volUP clicking, holding, etc). It would then be connected on my mac (ubuntu cd) but it didnt show up on lsusb. But putting it on the touchstone or regular charger didn't charge my TP. Putting it on the touchstone while still connected to my mac (not detected), did crash my mac.... very odd. I guess some current/static is still going through.

So back to square one again and a non usable TP... What I do have now is a really fancy book stand 

Well thnx anyway jc, a lot of people did get it to work and thnx to everyone who shared their stories/advice.

cheers


----------



## guard0g

geotox said:


> anyone?


Solution to OpenMulti-Problem (this worked for me on two TPs): as soon as you see the "Sending MAGIC" msg, press and hold down the HOME button (button on face bottom middle of screen). Don't release until its starts writing tz.mbn.

It took me a couple tries and I repeated got "no QDL mode", "openmulti error", and later the "waiting for fastboot mode" erros. Persistence is key.


----------



## guard0g

bettyboop31 said:


> well i installed the new battery and nothing no power still...ran the script again and still get waitiing fastboot....any more ideas ..ready to get rid of this touchpad ...thanks


I got the waiting fastboot error a couple of times, but it did go through after a few tries. Don't give up and try the exact same procedure again.


----------



## megaman781

i need help here, i used to be able to run ubuntu and the script no problem, but since i changed my ISP ubuntu wont connect to my wifi, it says connecting and starts spazing, connecting and disconnecting, any help? my router is a dlink, ive had compatability issues with some devices i dont know if thats the case


----------



## topher67

Sometimes simply powering the router down, waiting 10-20 seconds then powering back on can help solve connectivity issues with routers.

Peace


----------



## nevertells

topher67 said:


> Sometimes simply powering the router down, waiting 10-20 seconds then powering back on can help solve connectivity issues with routers.
> 
> Peace


Some routers have power switches. Physically unplug it and wait at least 30 seconds and then plug it back in. Turning the power switch off and back on will not reset the router.


----------



## zaq123

Cants seem to get the touchpad to shutoff from the battery question mark symbol. I tried power+vol-up+home and it goes black and then immediately turns back to the question mark. I was told that inorder to get it into qdl mode it must be booted from off with power+vol-down+home.
I have been getting the qdl mode not found and I am wondering if that is the reason.
Any help or ieas would be appreciated.


----------



## Colchiro

Power+home for > 30 seconds usually does it. Can't speak for the battery question mark mode tho.


----------



## jcsullins

zaq123 said:


> Cants seem to get the touchpad to shutoff from the battery question mark symbol. I tried power+vol-up+home and it goes black and then immediately turns back to the question mark. I was told that inorder to get it into qdl mode it must be booted from off with power+vol-down+home.
> I have been getting the qdl mode not found and I am wondering if that is the reason.
> Any help or ieas would be appreciated.


No, the Touchpad shouldn't need to be 'off' to get into QDL mode. Holding Power+Home+VolumeDown for 15-20 seconds with the touchpad in any state (on, off, whatever) should put it into QDL mode. Note that if the battery is dead, it will need to draw power from the USB cable, so make sure the USB cable is connected
first.

Check USB cable and connections.


----------



## Dennis01

Hi Gyuys,
I cracked my screen, so i bought a digitizer on ebay and installed it. After installing, my TP was bricked. I tried every thing till i foud TPDebrick.
I installed Ubuntu, ran tpdebrick-v004, and got the result "All Done" with the battery at 4.069920 V / 91% (last time)
Problem is, nothing happens further. I left it overnight at the AC power and on the touchstone.
The only visible action is the faint backlight shutting of when i use the Power+Home+VolumeDown command.
What else can i do to revive my Touchpad?


----------



## zaq123

jcsullins said:


> No, the Touchpad shouldn't need to be 'off' to get into QDL mode. Holding Power+Home+VolumeDown for 15-20 seconds with the touchpad in any state (on, off, whatever) should put it into QDL mode. Note that if the battery is dead, it will need to draw power from the USB cable, so make sure the USB cable is connected
> first.
> 
> Check USB cable and connections.


Thanks i actually opened the case and charged the battery on a lipo battery so it is sufficiently charged. Screen has the battery/question mark but will not go into qdl mode. I guess it is to badly corrupted..
Any other suggestions?


----------



## jcsullins

zaq123 said:


> Thanks i actually opened the case and charged the battery on a lipo battery so it is sufficiently charged. Screen has the battery/question mark but will not go into qdl mode. I guess it is to badly corrupted..
> Any other suggestions?


I'll stick with the suggestion I already made (you didn't mention addressing it):

Check USB cable and connections.


----------



## jcsullins

Dennis01 said:


> Hi Gyuys,
> I cracked my screen, so i bought a digitizer on ebay and installed it. After installing, my TP was bricked. I tried every thing till i foud TPDebrick.
> I installed Ubuntu, ran tpdebrick-v004, and got the result "All Done" with the battery at 4.069920 V / 91% (last time)
> Problem is, nothing happens further. I left it overnight at the AC power and on the touchstone.
> The only visible action is the faint backlight shutting of when i use the Power+Home+VolumeDown command.
> What else can i do to revive my Touchpad?


So, you replace the screen. Then, the screen doesn't work. You now want suggestions on how to fix your "brick."

Is this correct? Or did I miss something pertinent?


----------



## zaq123

jcsullins said:


> I'll stick with the suggestion I already made (you didn't mention addressing it):
> 
> Check USB cable and connections.


yes I tried more than one working original touchpad cable. (I have a second touchpad)
Any other ideas?


----------



## jcsullins

zaq123 said:


> yes I tried more than one working original touchpad cable. (I have a second touchpad)
> Any other ideas?


It's the buttons or the USB cable and/or connections. Simple as that.

Based on what you said, it sounds like at least the Power and Home buttons are working (or it wouldn't reset like you mentioned).
So that leaves the VolumeDown button. Since you mention having it apart, maybe the Volume buttons assembly (or the connections to it) were damaged or not reconnected properly.

Don't use stock HP USB cable. Use something better if possible.

Since you had it apart, make sure the internal USB board is connected properly.

Check to make sure the USB cable makes a good connection to the touchpad USB connector. It shouldn't be loose or wiggle around.

EDIT: Just realized: You mention holding Power+Home+VolUp makes the ?-mark go away but come back in a little bit. Does holding Power+Home+VolDown do the same thing? If so, there's something wrong with the buttons as mentioned above. If holding Power+Home+VolDown makes the screen blank and stay blank, then it's the USB cable/connections/etc.


----------



## petur

guard0g said:


> Solution to OpenMulti-Problem (this worked for me on two TPs): as soon as you see the "Sending MAGIC" msg, press and hold down the HOME button (button on face bottom middle of screen). Don't release until its starts writing tz.mbn.
> 
> It took me a couple tries and I repeated got "no QDL mode", "openmulti error", and later the "waiting for fastboot mode" erros. Persistence is key.


Tried it until my finger hurt from pressing the key... may work for you but no change here


----------



## Dennis01

jcsullins said:


> So, you replace the screen. Then, the screen doesn't work. You now want suggestions on how to fix your "brick."
> 
> Is this correct? Or did I miss something pertinent?


Thats correct, i forgot to mention, i bought another (bricked) Touchpad, replaced the screen with my own, but the result stayed the same.
(please forgive me if my english is not perfect, i am not a native speaker (Dutch))


----------



## zaq123

jcsullins said:


> It's the buttons or the USB cable and/or connections. Simple as that.
> 
> Based on what you said, it sounds like at least the Power and Home buttons are working (or it wouldn't reset like you mentioned).
> So that leaves the VolumeDown button. Since you mention having it apart, maybe the Volume buttons assembly (or the connections to it) were damaged or not reconnected properly.
> 
> Don't use stock HP USB cable. Use something better if possible.
> 
> Since you had it apart, make sure the internal USB board is connected properly.
> 
> Check to make sure the USB cable makes a good connection to the touchpad USB connector. It shouldn't be loose or wiggle around.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized: You mention holding Power+Home+VolUp makes the ?-mark go away but come back in a little bit. Does holding Power+Home+VolDown do the same thing? If so, there's something wrong with the buttons as mentioned above. If holding Power+Home+VolDown makes the screen blank and stay blank, then it's the USB cable/connections/etc.


I tried the power+vol-down+home on my working tp and it also goes black and then starts up again regularly so I am not sure but it sounds like the sequence is not working. I get the same response if I dont press the volume buttons at all. I cant imagine that there is anything wrong with the volume buttons since they are on the same circuit as the power button.

Edit: Just tried another volume/power pcb board from working tp. I get the same response. turns itself back on after pressing Power+Home+VolDown without it being plugged in so cable possibility is eliminated.


----------



## madjoe1974

hi all,

i have the problem with the A6 stage. as described i commented it out but now tpdebrick stops at Updating A6 firmware.

it is a touchpad with 3G module and 32GB is there some other firmware needed?

i open a second terminal window an wants to ping the tablet but this dosent work.

any ideas?

best regards


----------



## madjoe1974

i commented the "update A6 firmware" because i want to know what happen than.

what i see is that on beginning i got an error while write fuses!!

how can i upload my typescript here?

i found it







: see attachment


----------



## bovoro

Hi , im stuck in "updating A6 firmware... can anyone can help me? this is my Script File:

22P./tpdebrick 16
checking doc files ...
extracting doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
Release buttons now
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
......
Response: ACK 0x06411200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 552 bytes to 0x06411600; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411600 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file mbr16.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr16.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.831s]
writing 'bootmem'...
OKAY [ 2.924s]
finished. total time: 3.756s
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
Checking/updating known_hosts...
Copying A6 files...

a6_firmware.txt.00 0%	0 0.0KB/s --:-- ETA
a6_firmware.txt.00 100% 48KB 48.3KB/s 00:00

PmA6Updater 0%	0 0.0KB/s --:-- ETA
PmA6Updater 100% 13KB 13.4KB/s 00:00	
Copying bootloader files...

bootie-topaz305.bin 0%	0 0.0KB/s --:-- ETA
bootie-topaz305.bin 100% 113KB 112.8KB/s 00:00

emmc_appsboot.mbng: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c07fc00; 55560 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c07fc00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c080000; 54536 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c080000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c080400; 53512 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c080400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c080800; 52488 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c080800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c080c00; 51464 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c080c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c081000; 50440 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c081000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c081400; 49416 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c081400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c081800; 48392 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c081800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c081c00; 47368 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c081c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c082000; 46344 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c082000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c082400; 45320 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c082400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c082800; 44296 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c082800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c082c00; 43272 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c082c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c083000; 42248 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c083000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c083400; 41224 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c083400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c083800; 40200 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c083800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c083c00; 39176 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c083c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c084000; 38152 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c084000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c084400; 37128 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c084400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c084800; 36104 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c084800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c084c00; 35080 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c084c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c085000; 34056 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c085000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c085400; 33032 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c085400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c085800; 32008 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c085800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c085c00; 30984 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c085c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c086000; 29960 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c086000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c086400; 28936 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c086400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c086800; 27912 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c086800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c086c00; 26888 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c086c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c087000; 25864 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c087000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c087400; 24840 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c087400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c087800; 23816 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c087800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c087c00; 22792 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c087c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c088000; 21768 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c088000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c088400; 20744 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c088400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c088800; 19720 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c088800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c088c00; 18696 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c088c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c089000; 17672 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c089000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c089400; 16648 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c089400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c089800; 15624 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c089800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c089c00; 14600 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c089c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08a000; 13576 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08a000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08a400; 12552 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08a400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08a800; 11528 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08a800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08ac00; 10504 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08ac00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08b000; 9480 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08b000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08b400; 8456 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08b400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08b800; 7432 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08b800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08bc00; 6408 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08bc00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08c000; 5384 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08c000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08c400; 4360 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08c400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08c800; 3336 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08c800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08cc00; 2312 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08cc00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08d000; 1288 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08d000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0c08d400; 264 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08d400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 264 bytes to 0x0c08d800; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0c08d800 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file rpm.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'rpm.mbn'...

Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file sbl1.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'sbl1.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400200; 70184 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400600; 69160 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400a00; 68136 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400e00; 67112 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401200; 66088 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401600; 65064 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401a00; 64040 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401e00; 63016 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402200; 61992 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402600; 60968 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402a00; 59944 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402e00; 58920 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403200; 57896 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403600; 56872 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403a00; 55848 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403e00; 54824 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404200; 53800 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404600; 52776 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404a00; 51752 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404e00; 50728 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405200; 49704 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405600; 48680 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405a00; 47656 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405e00; 46632 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406200; 45608 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406600; 44584 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406a00; 43560 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406e00; 42536 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407200; 41512 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407600; 40488 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407a00; 39464 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407e00; 38440 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408200; 37416 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408600; 36392 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408a00; 35368 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408e00; 34344 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409200; 33320 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409600; 32296 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409a00; 31272 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409e00; 30248 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640a200; 29224 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640a200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640a600; 28200 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640a600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640aa00; 27176 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640aa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ae00; 26152 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ae00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640b200; 25128 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640b200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640b600; 24104 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640b600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ba00; 23080 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ba00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640be00; 22056 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640be00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640c200; 21032 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640c200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640c600; 20008 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640c600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ca00; 18984 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ca00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ce00; 17960 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ce00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640d200; 16936 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640d200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640d600; 15912 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640d600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640da00; 14888 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640da00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640de00; 13864 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640de00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640e200; 12840 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640e200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640e600; 11816 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640e600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ea00; 10792 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ea00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ee00; 9768 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ee00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640f200; 8744 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640f200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640f600; 7720 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640f600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640fa00; 6696 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640fa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640fe00; 5672 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640fe00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410200; 4648 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410600; 3624 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410a00; 2600 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410e00; 1576 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06411200; 552 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 552 bytes to 0x06411600; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411600 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file mbr16.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr16.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.831s]
writing 'bootmem'...
OKAY [ 2.924s]
finished. total time: 3.756s
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
Checking/updating known_hosts...
Copying A6 files...

a6_firmware.txt.00 0%	0 0.0KB/s --:-- ETA
a6_firmware.txt.00 100% 48KB 48.3KB/s 00:00

PmA6Updater 0%	0 0.0KB/s --:-- ETA
PmA6Updater 100% 13KB 13.4KB/s 00:00	
Copying bootloader files...

bootie-topaz305.bin 0%	0 0.0KB/s --:-- ETA
bootie-topaz305.bin 100% 113KB 112.8KB/s 00:00

emmc_appsboot.mbn 0%	0 0.0KB/s --:-- ETA
emmc_appsboot.mbn 100% 45KB 44.7KB/s 00:00

Checking A6 firmware...

processing file: /tmp/a6_firmware.txt.00
A6 device: /dev/a6_0
2.13.25 (0x020d0019)
fw file size: 49461
fw file mapped at: 0x401a3000
Firmware verification complete

Updating A6 firmwa


----------



## xsalemx

jcsullins Thank you thank you thank you









I did all the steps in the op to my friend's Touchpad and BAM .... its just works again 
after i got the messege "ALL DONE" the touchpad start up without any charging and booted to CM9

once again thanks jcsullins for your hard work


----------



## Hemmo

IJK said:


> I need help Doctors please
> 
> I have this error when I try to debrik my touchpad:
> Writing 636 bytes to 0x0801cc00; 0 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x0801cc00 (outstanding: 0)
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Writing file ebr16.bin ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> Invalid MAGIC response.
> *Cannot write file ebr16.bin*
> Aborted.
> 
> Someone know can cause this ?
> 
> I'm always hopping to start my TP again !
> 
> Thanks for your great job !


@IJK: I got the same error. It turned out it was because I ran Ubuntu in a VM. I retried using USB key boot and the error disappeared.


----------



## Dvigilante1

Any luck with fixing the open multi error / can't write to tz? I can hear the plug in sound in windows 7. Device recognized as QHSUSB_DLOAD. Holding power and home for 20secs causes the device reconnected. I've tried livecd but the process is aborted when the error appears. On my other pc running ubuntu only I see the touchpad using lsusb. I tried running from USB without any luck.


----------



## Chadster1976

Hello - I am also wondering if there is any solution for the writing to tz error I am encountering... Seems as though I am one of the few that is at a standstill. I have tried several times without success. I have also tried pressing the home button when encountering this as someone mentioned in a post a few pages back and that did not work either.

I am on a 12.04 system that is a full install rather than a live CD, although everything seemed to be working as it should.

lsusb shows the TP in QDL mode.

Attached is a copy of my script file just in case someone has a solution for this. Thanks for the hard work!

Just an added note - I've tried this several times even rebooting the computer with no change.

Going to assume that this one is truly a brick unless someone else can advise me otherwise


----------



## mty

mty said:


> Thanks. All done.
> 
> Thanks for all ur help. Fully charged again.


Guys

anyone help here, worked fine for a few weeks now i cant get it to switch on, been on charge over 24 hrs still no go. tried charger with phone, no probs it worked, tried different usb cable, nothing.


----------



## mty

mty said:


> Guys
> 
> anyone help here, worked fine for a few weeks now i cant get it to switch on, been on charge over 24 hrs still no go. tried charger with phone, no probs it worked, tried different usb cable, nothing.


Guys pleasxe can anyone help here, tried connecting to PC still nothing, USB makes sound as if connecting then nothing.


----------



## Dvigilante1

For all the multi open error people has anyone tried the touchstone to charge the TP? I only have a wall adapter but I was thinking of buying a touchstone. Btw Amazing how the touchstone still sells for the original release price.


----------



## petur

Dvigilante1 said:


> For all the multi open error people has anyone tried the touchstone to charge the TP? I only have a wall adapter but I was thinking of buying a touchstone. Btw Amazing how the touchstone still sells for the original release price.


Yes, I tried charging with touchstone, original HP charger, 3rd party high power (2A) charger and normal USB power (500mA). I'v tried recovery after charging and after letting the TB go flat.

Always get the multi error...

TL;DR: don't get the touchstone as you'll be throwing away the TP soon, it is bricked.


----------



## topher67

Is there anything we can do to help with the open multi error? Seems to be a more and more common error.
Personally I've eliminated USB/OS/cable issues, etc.... but getting no further.
Thanks js for all help/input so far ...

Peace


----------



## Chadster1976

Dvigilante1 said:


> Is there anything we can do to help with the open multi error? Seems to be a more and more common error.


I think somewhere in the previous posts (there are quite a few now) JC mentioned that he thought this was a hardware error with the memory. Seems like the only way this may be solved would be to open the TP up and give it some new memory. Who knows if that would even be advantageous... I'm still hoping for a solution to this, but at this point I'm starting to look for another tablet that may be able to replace my TP. If JC can't get it done, then I say it's not possible... he da man!

It's been a long, dear friend and I hate to see it go, but maybe I can find a decent quad core puppy out there to take it's place.


----------



## timothy_k

Hello,

Any further help are very appreciated.

I get this err msg:

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10002000; 69752 bytes left.
Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn
Aborted.

------------------------------------

Response: ACK 0x18016800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18016c00; 4712 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18016c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017000; 3688 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18017000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017400; 2664 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18017400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017800; 1640 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18017800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017c00; 616 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18017c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 616 bytes to 0x18018000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18018000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file appsboot-moboot.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'appsboot-moboot.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000000; 77944 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10000000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000400; 76920 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10000400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000800; 75896 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10000800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000c00; 74872 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10000c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001000; 73848 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10001000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001400; 72824 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10001400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001800; 71800 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10001800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001c00; 70776 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10001c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10002000; 69752 bytes left.
Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn
Aborted.

[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004#


----------



## petur

timothy_k said:


> Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a


Just get any ascii table that contains hex codes and translate (skip the first code though).

In this case, the response actually says: "Write unsuccessful"


----------



## timothy_k

Thanks.

http://www.asciitohex.com/

Copied 
57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
into Hexadecimal then click 'Convert'

= Write unsuccessful

-----------------------------------

what was wrong and is there a way to fix it?


----------



## jcsullins

timothy_k said:


> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.asciitohex.com/
> 
> Copied
> 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
> into Hexadecimal then click 'Convert'
> 
> = Write unsuccessful
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> what was wrong and is there a way to fix it?


Could you describe what happened that caused you to use tpdebrick?

Was it the ?-battery on boot, or something else?


----------



## fgreen1223

"NETCHIP" error code during the debrick v-004 I am getting an error code netchip not found process aborted any one have any ideas on this topic all help would be greatly appreciated using all exact instructions in the Ubuntu 12.04 with 32bit tried running in live usb as well as loaded on HD this one has me stumped I have spent HOURS on this today any help from any one will be Greatly appreciated the product is a HP Touchpad 16GB I have charged for hours as well as touchstone charge I have other touchpads so I know the charges are good and when the Touchpad is plugged into a window I computer I have i get a icon indicator and hook up confrontation sound as well while plugged into windows box I can hold down the buttons and get on and off sounds I now the changer and the buttons are working just can not figure this "NETCHIP" error out.


----------



## mty

mty said:


> Guys pleasxe can anyone help here, tried connecting to PC still nothing, USB makes sound as if connecting then nothing.


Guys Back working again as I re ran tpdebrick-v004. can anyone tell me if i will have to keep doing this every few weeks or was it a one off. Am i using the correct version of Cyanogen. i have 9-20121202nightly -tenderloin


----------



## topher67

mty said:


> Guys Back working again as I re ran tpdebrick-v004. can anyone tell me if i will have to keep doing this every few weeks or was it a one off. Am i using the correct version of Cyanogen. i have 9-20121202nightly -tenderloin


The touchpad I have was debricked once, a few months ago now, and has not needed debricking again.

There's a newer nightly of cm9 available from http://goo.im/devs/cm/tenderloin/nightly, dated 20130714

Cheers


----------



## mty

topher67 said:


> The touchpad I have was debricked once, a few months ago now, and has not needed debricking again.
> 
> There's a newer nightly of cm9 available from http://goo.im/devs/c...derloin/nightly, dated 20130714
> 
> Cheers


Thanks I will give it a try


----------



## nevertells

topher67 said:


> The touchpad I have was debricked once, a few months ago now, and has not needed debricking again.
> 
> There's a newer nightly of cm9 available from http://goo.im/devs/c...derloin/nightly, dated 20130714
> 
> Cheers


Not knowing the circumstances that first caused the bricking to occur to your TouchPad, there appears to be two different scenarios. The person that lets their tablet drain down to the point that the TouchPad goes into an automatic shutdown. Sometimes they get away with doing that a few times before the TouchPad finally refuses to reboot and sometimes it happens the first time they do that. This only seems to happen to certain TouchPads as others say they regularly let the auto shutdown occur without consequence other than they are not doing the battery any good. The other scenario appears to just happen randomly with no warning. "Left it on the charger or TouchStone overnight and was dead in the morning", "tried to reboot and was dead", put to sleep when I went to work, came home and was dead".

Here is my take on protecting yourself. Don't trust a TouchStone for overnight charging unless you boot into WebOS. I've seen more folks end up with a bricked TouchPad charging on a TouchStone running Android. I've never heard of anyone reporting a bricking while booted into WebOS. Yeah, yeah, I've seen all the "Well it works fine for me" posts, and maybe you have one of the bullet proof TouchPads, this guy does not. Carved in stone rule of thumb, don't let your TouchPad drain below 20% without recharging. Use AutomateIt or Llama to set a rule to remind you the charge level is getting low. Set a rule to shut it down at 15%. For myself, at the end of the day, if my TouchPad is above 50%, I turn it off. If it is below 50%, I recharge it using the wall charger. Lastly, go read this linked thread's OP about flashing the A6 controller: http://rootzwiki.com...mware-can-help/


----------



## mty

nevertells said:


> Not knowing the circumstances that first caused the bricking to occur to your TouchPad, there appears to be two different scenarios. The person that lets their tablet drain down to the point that the TouchPad goes into an automatic shutdown. Sometimes they get away with doing that a few times before the TouchPad finally refuses to reboot and sometimes it happens the first time they do that. This only seems to happen to certain TouchPads as others say they regularly let the auto shutdown occur without consequence other than they are not doing the battery any good. The other scenario appears to just happen randomly with no warning. "Left it on the charger or TouchStone overnight and was dead in the morning", "tried to reboot and was dead", put to sleep when I went to work, came home and was dead".
> 
> Here is my take on protecting yourself. Don't trust a TouchStone for overnight charging unless you boot into WebOS. I've seen more folks end up with a bricked TouchPad charging on a TouchStone running Android. I've never heard of anyone reporting a bricking while booted into WebOS. Yeah, yeah, I've seen all the "Well it works fine for me" posts, and maybe you have one of the bullet proof TouchPads, this guy does not. Carved in stone rule of thumb, don't let your TouchPad drain below 20% without recharging. Use AutomateIt or Llama to set a rule to remind you the charge level is getting low. Set a rule to shut it down at 15%. For myself, at the end of the day, if my TouchPad is above 50%, I turn it off. If it is below 50%, I recharge it using the wall charger. Lastly, go read this linked thread's OP about flashing the A6 controller: http://rootzwiki.com...mware-can-help/


Thanks for the insight, greatly appreciated.


----------



## timothy_k

Hi jcsullins,

My touchpad 64gb, loaded the cm10 and was working fine (except the known limilations). One night I forgot to plug in the power adapter and it 100% battery drained overnight. Afterward, I tried to charge via touchstone, USB-PC, USB power charger (I have tried with different set of cable, charger, etc... these are working with another touchpad), I left the touchpad connected for 24-48 hours, but see no luck. I also have tried: Power + Home, Power + Home + Volume down, Power + Home + Volume Up, each from 30-45 seconds with USB power plugged in.

And found and trying your TPDebrick. Thanks, Any help very apprececiated!


----------



## Gradular

timothy_k said:


> Hi jcsullins,
> 
> My touchpad 64gb, loaded the cm10 and was working fine (except the known limilations). One night I forgot to plug in the power adapter and it 100% battery drained overnight. Afterward, I tried to charge via touchstone, USB-PC, USB power charger (I have tried with different set of cable, charger, etc... these are working with another touchpad), I left the touchpad connected for 24-48 hours, but see no luck. I also have tried: Power + Home, Power + Home + Volume down, Power + Home + Volume Up, each from 30-45 seconds with USB power plugged in.
> 
> And found and trying your TPDebrick. Thanks, Any help very apprececiated!


You need to use the original hp charger and a good quality usb cable to get a fast, clean charge. Reread the whole entire first post and anything else posted by jc before running this.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## timothy_k

Hi Gradular, Thanks for reminding and responding, Hoping with your note / suggestion will not lead this thread to Off track of main issue. As I mentioned in the reply to jcsullins' note, I have few Touchpad and of course, have used the accessories from original HP. I have read jcsullins' instruction many times and waited few weeks before having time to try it.	Regards.


----------



## Chadster1976

Hello - I am currently stuck at the ERROR: open multi failed response from the tpdebrick program and can't get past this point as several others in this post indicate. This seems to be a sticking point for us and I was curious about something regarding the program.

Would the version of the WebOS Doctor jar files have anything to do with the error that we receive? I never updated my WebOS version past 3.01 or maybe the original, now I can't remember. Would us attempting to write something to the boot areas from an updated 3.05 version cause some type of conflict? Could trying the original version of WebOS yield different results?

Just curious... It appears as though I am stuck in the QDL Download mode for the tablet and can't get out. I have read several other posts on Roots and XDA regarding being stuck in this mode and I am at a wall with getting anything more to work.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## nevertells

timothy_k said:


> Hi Gradular, Thanks for reminding and responding, Hoping with your note / suggestion will not lead this thread to Off track of main issue.	As I mentioned in the reply to jcsullins' note, I have few Touchpad and of course, have used the accessories from original HP. I have read jcsullins' instruction many times and waited few weeks before having time to try it.	Regards.


I took your post the same way as Gradular. If you have already thoroughly read the OP, then what is your question or request for help? Everything you need is right there in the OP along with the myriad of post on the subject throughout the thread. Just follow the instructions.


----------



## fgreen1223

"Netchip" error code script. Can any one help with this error code?????
I have tried everything here are the facts:
Running Ubuntu 12.4 in 32 bit mode and all files updated and running from installed HD no USB runs better on HD USB mode lags some so I installed thinking it might fix issues I have charged for a day or two on a HP Touchpad charger I know that works from my other Touchpad and I have tried hooking up TP before and during the process like I read on one thread I have tried all things I can think of to no sucsess AT ALL every way I have tried I get the same error also the Ubuntu has been updated as well all files are current I have tried from a Windows XP box as well as a Vista unit not sure what else to try even if it is hardware at this point I just want to figure it out even if I can not fix it can not let the machine beat me???
Thanks for any help on this in advance
Response: ACK 0x0800ec00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800f000; 55932 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800f000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800f400; 54908 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800f400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800f800; 53884 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800f800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0800fc00; 52860 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0800fc00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010000; 51836 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010400; 50812 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010800; 49788 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08010c00; 48764 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08010c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011000; 47740 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011400; 46716 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011800; 45692 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08011c00; 44668 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08011c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012000; 43644 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012400; 42620 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012800; 41596 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08012c00; 40572 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08012c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013000; 39548 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013400; 38524 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013800; 37500 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08013c00; 36476 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08013c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014000; 35452 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014400; 34428 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014800; 33404 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08014c00; 32380 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08014c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015000; 31356 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015400; 30332 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015800; 29308 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08015c00; 28284 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08015c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016000; 27260 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016400; 26236 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016800; 25212 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08016c00; 24188 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08016c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017000; 23164 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017400; 22140 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017800; 21116 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08017c00; 20092 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08017c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018000; 19068 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018400; 18044 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018800; 17020 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08018c00; 15996 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08018c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019000; 14972 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019400; 13948 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019800; 12924 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x08019c00; 11900 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x08019c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801a000; 10876 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801a000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801a400; 9852 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801a400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801a800; 8828 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801a800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801ac00; 7804 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801ac00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801b000; 6780 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801b000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801b400; 5756 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801b400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801b800; 4732 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801b800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801bc00; 3708 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801bc00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801c000; 2684 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801c000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801c400; 1660 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801c400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0801c800; 636 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801c800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 636 bytes to 0x0801cc00; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0801cc00 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file ebr16.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'ebr16.bin'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4200; 4096 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4600; 3072 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4a00; 2048 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f4e00; 1024 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f4e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x065f5200; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x065f5200 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file sbl2.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'sbl2.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647d200; 105076 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647d200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647d600; 104052 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647d600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647da00; 103028 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647da00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647de00; 102004 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647de00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647e200; 100980 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647e200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647e600; 99956 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647e600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647ea00; 98932 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647ea00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647ee00; 97908 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647ee00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647f200; 96884 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647f200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647f600; 95860 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647f600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647fa00; 94836 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647fa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0647fe00; 93812 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0647fe00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480200; 92788 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480600; 91764 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480a00; 90740 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06480e00; 89716 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06480e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481200; 88692 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481600; 87668 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481a00; 86644 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06481e00; 85620 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06481e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482200; 84596 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482600; 83572 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482a00; 82548 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06482e00; 81524 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06482e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483200; 80500 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483600; 79476 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483a00; 78452 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06483e00; 77428 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06483e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484200; 76404 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484600; 75380 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484a00; 74356 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06484e00; 73332 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06484e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485200; 72308 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485600; 71284 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485a00; 70260 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06485e00; 69236 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06485e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486200; 68212 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486600; 67188 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486a00; 66164 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06486e00; 65140 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06486e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487200; 64116 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487600; 63092 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487a00; 62068 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06487e00; 61044 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06487e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488200; 60020 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488600; 58996 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488a00; 57972 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06488e00; 56948 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06488e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489200; 55924 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489600; 54900 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489a00; 53876 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06489e00; 52852 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06489e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648a200; 51828 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648a200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648a600; 50804 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648a600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648aa00; 49780 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648aa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ae00; 48756 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ae00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648b200; 47732 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648b200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648b600; 46708 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648b600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ba00; 45684 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ba00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648be00; 44660 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648be00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648c200; 43636 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648c200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648c600; 42612 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648c600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ca00; 41588 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ca00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ce00; 40564 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ce00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648d200; 39540 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648d200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648d600; 38516 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648d600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648da00; 37492 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648da00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648de00; 36468 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648de00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648e200; 35444 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648e200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648e600; 34420 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648e600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ea00; 33396 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ea00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648ee00; 32372 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648ee00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648f200; 31348 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648f200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648f600; 30324 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648f600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648fa00; 29300 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648fa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0648fe00; 28276 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0648fe00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490200; 27252 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490600; 26228 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490a00; 25204 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06490e00; 24180 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06490e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491200; 23156 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491600; 22132 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491a00; 21108 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06491e00; 20084 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06491e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492200; 19060 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492600; 18036 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492a00; 17012 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06492e00; 15988 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06492e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493200; 14964 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493600; 13940 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493a00; 12916 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06493e00; 11892 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06493e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494200; 10868 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494600; 9844 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494a00; 8820 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06494e00; 7796 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06494e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495200; 6772 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495600; 5748 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495a00; 4724 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06495e00; 3700 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06495e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06496200; 2676 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06496600; 1652 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06496a00; 628 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 628 bytes to 0x06496e00; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06496e00 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file sbl1.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'sbl1.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400200; 70184 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400600; 69160 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400a00; 68136 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06400e00; 67112 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06400e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401200; 66088 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401600; 65064 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401a00; 64040 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06401e00; 63016 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06401e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402200; 61992 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402600; 60968 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402a00; 59944 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06402e00; 58920 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06402e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403200; 57896 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403600; 56872 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403a00; 55848 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06403e00; 54824 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06403e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404200; 53800 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404600; 52776 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404a00; 51752 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06404e00; 50728 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06404e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405200; 49704 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405600; 48680 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405a00; 47656 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06405e00; 46632 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06405e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406200; 45608 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406600; 44584 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406a00; 43560 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06406e00; 42536 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06406e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407200; 41512 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407600; 40488 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407a00; 39464 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06407e00; 38440 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06407e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408200; 37416 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408600; 36392 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408a00; 35368 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06408e00; 34344 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06408e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409200; 33320 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409600; 32296 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409a00; 31272 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06409e00; 30248 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06409e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640a200; 29224 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640a200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640a600; 28200 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640a600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640aa00; 27176 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640aa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ae00; 26152 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ae00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640b200; 25128 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640b200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640b600; 24104 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640b600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ba00; 23080 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ba00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640be00; 22056 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640be00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640c200; 21032 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640c200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640c600; 20008 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640c600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ca00; 18984 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ca00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ce00; 17960 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ce00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640d200; 16936 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640d200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640d600; 15912 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640d600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640da00; 14888 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640da00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640de00; 13864 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640de00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640e200; 12840 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640e200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640e600; 11816 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640e600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ea00; 10792 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ea00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640ee00; 9768 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640ee00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640f200; 8744 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640f200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640f600; 7720 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640f600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640fa00; 6696 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640fa00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x0640fe00; 5672 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x0640fe00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410200; 4648 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410600; 3624 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410600 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410a00; 2600 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410a00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06410e00; 1576 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06410e00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06411200; 552 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 552 bytes to 0x06411600; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411600 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file mbr16.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr16.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.827s]
writing 'bootmem'...
OKAY [ 2.890s]
finished. total time: 3.717s
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
netchip mode not found
Aborted.


----------



## topher67

You may have tried this already, but I had "netchip mode not found" on my TP and this was fixed by changing the USB cable.

Cheers


----------



## fgreen1223

To: Topher67.
thanks I will give that a try at this point I am willing to try anything I will post the outcome to keep you updated we have 3 HP Touchpads so I have more cables to try Have a great day


----------



## fgreen1223

I did try 3 other cables to no success I do greatly appreciate your time and suggestions
I hope you have a great day


----------



## Raptoid780

Hey everyone,
I recently tried to update to CM10. Everything went smooth until the "double penguin" screen finished and when it typically reboots and starts up the new CM version, it gets stuck in the boot up screen. I tried to revert back and re-install CM9 and it does the same thing. I've tried to re-install the files I need for the update and still nothing. I do see Novacom bootie in the device manager, I can get the bis USB symbol by holding down the buttons, my PC recognizes the tablet. But I cannot get it to boot back up into CM 9 or 10!!! I have searched around for topics and threads, but none are real close to my issue. Can someone please help me??

Thanks!


----------



## Gradular

Raptoid780 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I recently tried to update to CM10. Everything went smooth until the "double penguin" screen finished and when it typically reboots and starts up the new CM version, it gets stuck in the boot up screen. I tried to revert back and re-install CM9 and it does the same thing. I've tried to re-install the files I need for the update and still nothing. I do see Novacom bootie in the device manager, I can get the bis USB symbol by holding down the buttons, my PC recognizes the tablet. But I cannot get it to boot back up into CM 9 or 10!!! I have searched around for topics and threads, but none are real close to my issue. Can someone please help me??
> 
> Thanks!


You didn't search hard. Read any of rolands forums on how to install cm9 or cm10.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Raptoid780 said:


> You didn't search hard. Read any of rolands forums on how to install cm9 or cm10.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


Besides this being the inappropriate thread to post your particular problem, Gradular is correct. A proper search would have taken you to several "Pinned" threads at the beginning of this forum.


----------



## GeekInRealLife

Hey I tried on my 16gb touch pad and get stuck at the ebr16.bin. I tired to comment the line out and it got real mad. So no idea what I am doing wrong I am working in a Vmware of Ubuntu 12.4 and I have the vmware in control of the device.

Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file ebr16.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Invalid MAGIC response.
Cannot write file ebr16.bin
Aborted.

This is what i get no matter what I do.

Thanks


----------



## ddog511

GeekInRealLife said:


> Hey I tried on my 16gb touch pad and get stuck at the ebr16.bin. I tired to comment the line out and it got real mad. So no idea what I am doing wrong I am working in a Vmware of Ubuntu 12.4 and I have the vmware in control of the device.
> 
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Writing file ebr16.bin ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> Invalid MAGIC response.
> Cannot write file ebr16.bin
> Aborted.
> 
> This is what i get no matter what I do.
> 
> Thanks


Don't use a Virtual Machine. Seriously, this has been addressed several times. The OP does not say to use a VM, so why do people do that? FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS.


----------



## megaman781

has anybody had any luck running the script on a virtual machine or cmd or any other way? or fixing the openmulti error?


----------



## Gradular

megaman781 said:


> has anybody had any luck running the script on a virtual machine or cmd or any other way? or fixing the openmulti error?


 Wow... No and no. One of your answers was right above your post. PLEASE EVERYONE READ THROUGH THIS THREAD

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## [email protected]

MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED	
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG:	Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'tz.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000000; 97896 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18000000 (outstanding: 0)

Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn
Aborted.

I tried the instructions yesterday couple of times, getting same above errors.


----------



## onefreshdude

So I finally fixed my touchpad! Thanks for this jc! It turns out my touchpad was actually 32GB even though I actually paid for the 16GB version. The box even says 16GB on it. Anyways I looked up the serial number on the little square that popped out and if it says FB359UA#ABA, you have a 32GB version. Not sure about 16 but Im sure you can find that somewhere.


----------



## megaman781

Gradular said:


> Wow... No and no. One of your answers was right above your post. PLEASE EVERYONE READ THROUGH THIS THREAD
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


 trust me ive read all the thread and try to keep up with it, i was thinking maybe somebody had success with other method that we didnt know, thank you.


----------



## fgreen1223

I am just checking back in I have posted 2 other times about the problem I continue to have with the "Netchip mode not found" error anyone had any luck with a solution? Just checking back hope everyone has a great day. I have listed ALL the details on a previous post on page 90 dated 16 July at 8:36 a.m. I have tried new cables and other basic suggestions already. Any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks 
Frank


----------



## Chezlog2121

Reposting mine from page 54... as fgreen1223 mentioned above I still have had no success with the "Netchip mode not found" error in spite of multiple troubleshooting items mentioned in my post.
ANYone??

Netchip mode not found - issue.
I have tried two computers, 12.04 and 12.10, redownloading the webos .jar file and Tpdebrick-v004, plugging into different USB drives, running Ubantu from boot screen off a CD and off a USB stick, different cables and trying mutiple combinations of button presses when it is looking for Netchip mode, TP plugged in before starting terminal and plugging in TP just when prompted.

Brick problem started originally with the white battery question mark. Had tried multiple button pushes, letting sit for 2 weeks to discharge and then multiple chargers and only usb charge. All I would get is the led left right blink. Now after trying Tpdebrick I dont even get that.

Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.827s]
writing 'bootmem'...
OKAY [ 2.906s]
finished. total time: 3.734s
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
netchip mode not found
Aborted.

Read though all the forums and could never find a answer to this issue. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## fgreen1223

Not sure if this means anything or not but worked on the "Netchip mode not found" error again tonight and I did run a "lsusb" from ubuntu 12.04 and go the following reply on another TP I have it reads the Qualquam info not sure it means anything or not but it is something new to look at
So I guess the bad news is i the 2 HP Touchpads with BIG issues I can not fix any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated
Thanks

This is script from "LSUSB" (no caps in the cmd line) on the "Netchip problem HP TP 16GB"
[email protected]:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 029: ID 18d1:d00d Google Inc.
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 003: ID 045e:00cb Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse v2.0

This is script from "LSUSB" (no caps in the cmd line) on the "Multi error problem HP TP 32GB"
[email protected]:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 030: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 003: ID 045e:00cb Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse v2.0


----------



## Zhohar

Okay so I had the question mark battery symbol which led me here. I did every instruction step-by-step and everything worked without a problem, at first. The battery started charging again and it tried to boot into CM10 by itself after a certain battery %. I noticed that it was stuck at the boot loading screen so I restarted it and checked CWM. In CWM nothing could be mounted, SD card, system, nothing.

At that point I just plugged it in, went to sleep because it was late. When I woke up, the touchpad was completely unresponsive. No charging, no webos recovery, literally nothing. The only respnse that I can get is when I plug it into my computer and press power/volume up, the device disconnects from the computer.

I have attempted to do the tpdebrick again, but now it just gets stuck and fails at "Waiting for netchip mode"

Thanks for any help that you can provide.


----------



## kobiehazon

Hi,
Im running Ubuntu through a live USB and whenever I try to unbrick my bricked HP touchpad the operation is aborted because of the open multi error.... I've read through all threads but still I didn't find a solution, can somebody please help?! It is very important and urgent!!


----------



## ddog511

kobiehazon said:


> Hi,
> Im running Ubuntu through a live USB and whenever I try to unbrick my bricked HP touchpad the operation is aborted because of the open multi error.... I've read through all threads but still I didn't find a solution, can somebody please help?! It is very important and urgent!!


If you've read the entire thread, then you already know that there is no solution for the open multi error. There is a lot of suggestion that this is related to a hardware error. Unless something changes, you're in the same boat as a lot of people - myself included.


----------



## kobiehazon

ddog511 said:


> What do you mean?: the hardware of my PC or theres something wrong with my HP touchpads hardware?
> 
> If you've read the entire thread, then you already know that there is no solution for the open multi error. There is a lot of suggestion that this is related to a hardware error. Unless something changes, you're in the same boat as a lot of people - myself included.


----------



## kobiehazon

the hardware of my touchpad or the hardware of my PC?


----------



## topher67

The hardware of your touchpad.


----------



## [email protected]

would you please review my post #902 and let me know what am I doing wrong.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Gradular

[email protected] said:


> would you please review my post #902 and let me know what am I doing wrong.
> Thanks
> Paul


U need to post exactly what you did to be able to be helped.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> U need to post exactly what you did to be able to be helped.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


Thought he was looking for someone to review his typescript file?


----------



## guzilailo

I am a chinses,I like webos.but My touchpad is break.uses you means display follow bugs；
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
ping check failed
check firewall/networking setup
access to the 192.68.7.7 host (Touchpad) failed
Aborted.
hope you help answer


----------



## kobiehazon

does anybody know something about the open multi error or any thing hes done to make it work?


----------



## [email protected]

Gradular said:


> U need to post exactly what you did to be able to be helped.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


actually I tried the instructions provided but did not receive "ALL done" message then I reviewed the transcript which I attached with my previous post. based on transcript, it failed two times on different stages of transcript:
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:45762]
(first failed)
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MSG: Failed Fuse addr: [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MSG: 0x00000000[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MSG: Error Status: [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MSG: 0x00000000[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Sending secureMode...[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Sending openMulti ...[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Uploading file 'tz.mbn'...[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000000; 97896 bytes left.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Response: ACK 0x18000000 (outstanding: 0)[/background]

(second time failed)
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Aborted.[/background]


----------



## nightsnake

Hi all,
I tried to unbrick my HP touchPad but nothing to.
I still have the same result :



> checking doc files ...
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...
> Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
> Requesting Params...
> Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
> Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.


help me please


----------



## Dvigilante1

@nightsnake welcome to the club.


----------



## Gradular

The open multi error does not have a fix at this time. I'm sure if someone had any luck getting passed it , they would post it. JC has already said that the error gives no feedback as to what causes it.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## iobstvo

HI there I have a HP TP 16GB which is dead and tried to revive it following your instructions. Unfortunately I ran the process several time and always got the below shown error message and do not know what to do further.

Appreciate your suggestions and advice.

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ... 
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error 
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## Gradular

Wow...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## jon.hernandez

Hi Guys... Just a quick question...

My touchpad is completely unresponsive after a battery drain. I have tried all steps of trying to revive it. Will This process still work for this issue? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dvigilante1

maybe openmulti error is not the problem. Writing to tz.mbn occurs first but for some tpdebrick cant write to it. Is there anyway to fix writing to tz.mbn?


----------



## iobstvo

Dvigilante1 said:


> maybe openmulti error is not the problem. Writing to tz.mbn occurs first but for some tpdebrick cant write to it. Is there anyway to fix writing to tz.mbn?


I thought that was the problem and ran the process as a superuser which has all the access right privileges and I got exactly the same error .


----------



## bigjoe40

Please Help, I was using my wife Hp Touchpad. I shut it off for the night with about 45% of the battery remaiming. She uses a touchstone as her charger. I placed the Touchpad in the charger the correct way. It made the charging sound. The next day it's completly dead. Nothing. Tried EVERYTHING for over two weeks. Every button combo and evey made a couple of my own. No luck. My computer does not see the touchpad when I plug it into the laptop. If I hold the "power + vol up + home the computer see it as some other device. Nothing happens when I use "power + vol down + home. Tried other button combo also. Two weeks of searching without any sucess.
I've been trying to use TPDebrick for about four days now. I can't seem to get anywhere. I was always missing one thing or another. I figured it would be better just to fully install it on my computer so space would not be a problem. Everything seems to install correctly and I was able to get all the software I needed (so I thought) but I still can't use TPDebrick. I tried everything I read to correct this as I didn't want to bother anyone here since I'm a noob. I get theseerror message

1) When first runnung TPDebrick Is hangs with saying "Requesting software version".

2) If I run TPDebrick again it hangs saying "checking docs"

3) Sometimes it stops at the "fastboot mode not found
Aborted."

4) Also "checking doc files ...
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Failed to get software version
load of emmcbld.bin failed
Aborting.

5) this is another message I get "Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
QDL second stage mode not found
Aborting"

I get these errors also "Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
QDL second stage mode not found
Aborting"

PLEASE Any sugustions? Any help at all. Sorry for not understanding all of this on a better level but believe me I tried everything. I never used Lenox before so my errors may just be my errors. Thanks

'


----------



## bigjoe40

This is the furthest I have gotten. Than an error
"MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000"
Followed by this error which ended the script
"Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted."

Please anyone. what am I doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## Gradular

bigjoe40 said:


> This is the furthest I have gotten. Than an error
> "MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000"
> Followed by this error which ended the script
> "Done writing files.
> Reseting device...
> Requesting Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> fastboot mode not found
> Aborted."
> 
> Please anyone. what am I doing wrong? Thanks


How are you running it?

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## bigjoe40

followed the directions exactly on the first page on this. using ubuntu 12.04 lst fully installed on a pc.
The only difference is I installed the ubuntu onto my pc. I was not having any luck with the "try ubuntu" so I installed it. It works much better installed and downloaded all the updated. Wondering if the newer version 13 of ubuntu will work any better? the command I'm using is
"sudo ,/tpdbrick 16" (no quotes)
I have a 16gb touchpad


----------



## dabsabre

successfully debricked one of my TPs.. many thanks.

tried the other without any luck. I've included the log for analysis but it failed on 'waiting for fastbook mode...' with a 'fastboot mode not found'.. any help is greatly appreciated.

UPDATE: found a note way back in this thread about forcing a fastboot when it's paused waiting for fastboot. I did so by holding down power+home this time around and it continued on without a problem and I'm de-bricked now. thought ohters might find this helpful.

awesome job!


----------



## nevertells

dabsabre said:


> successfully debricked one of my TPs.. many thanks.
> 
> tried the other without any luck. I've included the log for analysis but it failed on 'waiting for fastbook mode...' with a 'fastboot mode not found'.. any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> UPDATE: found a note way back in this thread about forcing a fastboot when it's paused waiting for fastboot. I did so by holding down power+home this time around and it continued on without a problem and I'm de-bricked now. thought ohters might find this helpful.
> 
> awesome job!


Your experience is a testament to the fact that it pays to read the whole thread before posting any comments. There's a lot of junk to wade through, but there's a lot of Nuggets too! Congrats!


----------



## bigjoe40

I found that page a while ago page 67 or around there. I tried the power +home when the fastboot didn't continue. I just forgot to post it. It just don't do anything. Any more sugestions? Thanks


----------



## AndroidLover

Of course not... Power + Home just restarts the unit. It doesn't put it into bootloader mode.


----------



## mwb44256

JcSullins, your work on the touchpad is nothing short of amazing. As the owner of 3 touchpads and maintainer (for friends) of two more, your work has really extended the life of my touchpads.

I had two of my three devices bricked by middle of last year - the dreaded battery with question mark icon. My third bricked a few months ago. After replacing it (my wife used it) with a Samsung Galaxy Tab, I was about to consign the lot to the dumpster but I was directed to this thread by a friend who works at HP. Interestingly, there are lots of HP employees who took advantage of the fire sale to get touchpads who are in the same boat, and this thread is moving through HP like wildfire.

At any rate, I spend the weekend unbricking my touchpads, and I've learned a few things along the way - by reading info all the way through this thread, and I thought it might be helpful to post some of what I've learned. It might be helpful to merge some of these tips into the OP.
It seems that part of the original problem is the build of WEBOS on the device. Its extremely important to run webosdoctor to load the new code IMMEDIATELY after going through tpdebrick. In my case 2 of the 3 devices booted successfully after charging for a short period of time after running tpdebrick. However, I believe that if I had not later run webosdoctor they would probably eventually brick again. The OP kind of implies this by having you download webosdoctor but it doesn't actually list this as a required step in the process.
If you run tpdebrick on a device that has a completely dead battery AND a very corrupted WEBOS (as one of mine was), the device may attempt to boot after charging after running tpdebrick. In this case it may power back down and re-brick itself. In this case simply re-do the tpdebrick process but leave it connected to the computer overnight so that it trickle charges. What happened to me was that when it re-bricked itself it wouldn't take the charge from the stock charger and by the time I got back it was dead again. I ended up running a cycle of tpdebrick/charge/repeat five times before the battery got charged enough that when tpdebrick finished I was able to immediately get it into WEBOS recovery mode to run webosdoctor. It was the last cycle where I left it charging on the computer USB port overnight that did the trick rather than using the stock charger.
If you had android installed previously on the device, running webosdoctor will screw up the partition tables. At least it did in my case on both devices where I had android previously installed. The fix:
run tpdebrick until you can get into WEBOS recovery mode
run webosdoctor to fix the WEBOS code
put it back into recovery mode.
Use ACMEUninstaller to remove Android
Back into recovery mode
Run webosdoctor again to fix the partition tables completely (this may not be necessary but I think it is) and ensure that the unit is "clean"
back into recovery mode
Go through the regular android installation process using ACMEInstaller3

I also had some trouble using the latest CM10.1 builds with ACMEInstaller3. It worked but android wouldn't boot - it would reset loop. After experimenting I found a workaround. Instead of putting the CM10.1 and GAPPS zips in the /cminstall folder I put them in /cminstall/flash and only put moboot and clockworkmod in /cminstall. At that point, ACMEInstaller3 works fine but only installs moboot and clockworkmod (obviously) Upon reboot I went into clockworkmod and flashed CM10.1 and GAPPS from there. To be safe I then wiped cache, data, davlik and it booted/works perfectly.
Somewhere along the line I did have some inconsistencies where the android.default didn't get created in /boot so it kept booting into WEBOS by default. Easy fix using by mounting /boot under clockworkmod and running:
adb shell echo CyanogenMod > /boot/android.default​
I hope this helps!


----------



## nevertells

mwb44256 said:


> JcSullins, your work on the touchpad is nothing short of amazing. As the owner of 3 touchpads and maintainer (for friends) of two more, your work has really extended the life of my touchpads.
> 
> I had two of my three devices bricked by middle of last year - the dreaded battery with question mark icon. My third bricked a few months ago. After replacing it (my wife used it) with a Samsung Galaxy Tab, I was about to consign the lot to the dumpster but I was directed to this thread by a friend who works at HP. Interestingly, there are lots of HP employees who took advantage of the fire sale to get touchpads who are in the same boat, and this thread is moving through HP like wildfire.
> 
> At any rate, I spend the weekend unbricking my touchpads, and I've learned a few things along the way - by reading info all the way through this thread, and I thought it might be helpful to post some of what I've learned. It might be helpful to merge some of these tips into the OP.
> It seems that part of the original problem is the build of WEBOS on the device. Its extremely important to run webosdoctor to load the new code IMMEDIATELY after going through tpdebrick. In my case 2 of the 3 devices booted successfully after charging for a short period of time after running tpdebrick. However, I believe that if I had not later run webosdoctor they would probably eventually brick again. The OP kind of implies this by having you download webosdoctor but it doesn't actually list this as a required step in the process.
> If you run tpdebrick on a device that has a completely dead battery AND a very corrupted WEBOS (as one of mine was), the device may attempt to boot after charging after running tpdebrick. In this case it may power back down and re-brick itself. In this case simply re-do the tpdebrick process but leave it connected to the computer overnight so that it trickle charges. What happened to me was that when it re-bricked itself it wouldn't take the charge from the stock charger and by the time I got back it was dead again. I ended up running a cycle of tpdebrick/charge/repeat five times before the battery got charged enough that when tpdebrick finished I was able to immediately get it into WEBOS recovery mode to run webosdoctor. It was the last cycle where I left it charging on the computer USB port overnight that did the trick rather than using the stock charger.
> If you had android installed previously on the device, running webosdoctor will screw up the partition tables. At least it did in my case on both devices where I had android previously installed. The fix:
> run tpdebrick until you can get into WEBOS recovery mode
> run webosdoctor to fix the WEBOS code
> put it back into recovery mode.
> Use ACMEUninstaller to remove Android
> Back into recovery mode
> Run webosdoctor again to fix the partition tables completely (this may not be necessary but I think it is) and ensure that the unit is "clean"
> back into recovery mode
> Go through the regular android installation process using ACMEInstaller3
> 
> I also had some trouble using the latest CM10.1 builds with ACMEInstaller3. It worked but android wouldn't boot - it would reset loop. After experimenting I found a workaround. Instead of putting the CM10.1 and GAPPS zips in the /cminstall folder I put them in /cminstall/flash and only put moboot and clockworkmod in /cminstall. At that point, ACMEInstaller3 works fine but only installs moboot and clockworkmod (obviously) Upon reboot I went into clockworkmod and flashed CM10.1 and GAPPS from there. To be safe I then wiped cache, data, davlik and it booted/works perfectly.
> Somewhere along the line I did have some inconsistencies where the android.default didn't get created in /boot so it kept booting into WEBOS by default. Easy fix using by mounting /boot under clockworkmod and running:
> adb shell echo CyanogenMod > /boot/android.default​
> I hope this helps!


Another option to fix the missing android.default issue, which is actually the moboot.default folder, is install Preware and then using Preware install Cyboot. Using Cyboot, one can then set up the correct boot order and delay time. One can also force moboot to allow you to select cyanogenmod by holding the Home button during boot and then you can use a text editor to edit the moboot.default folder to the correct OS, CyanogenMod.


----------



## jhoceanus

just wanna say thank you for saving my touchpad


----------



## Miniar

Hi hi... completely new to this whole thing...

Just wanted to add in my 2c...

My husband got a hp tp last year and I've de-bricked it twice now.
The first time, a trickle charge from usb until it accepted a charge from the actual charger was all it took.
This time, this thread right here, is the life-saver.

Due to the fact that I've now spent more time troubleshooting, researching and repairing the thing than he's spent actually using it however... IT'S MINE NOW!
SO YAY!

Thank you, my dear life-saver, for my free tp!


----------



## lev

Debricking this TP again. One thing that is frusterating to me is that getting the entire process to work is quite inconsistent for me. I have to do it over & over again to get past


> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.


I'd say 1 of 5-10 times it works. Of course then I get stuck at:


> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> fastboot mode not found
> Aborted.


I'd say 1 of 5-15 times I can get past fast boot. (maybe more - seems like I'm having worse luck than usual tonight)

That means a lot of tries before I am successful. So being the lazy er efficient person that I am, I thought I would do up a script that automates this (loop style). So here it is in all it's stupid simple glory. I drop it in the same location as tpdebrick. I name it loopit.sh. Execute with sh ./loopit.sh. I thought I would post it while waiting for the slots er I mean fastboot to hit. In case it helps someone else going through this.


Code:


<br />
#!/bin/sh<br />
max=99999<br />
for i in `seq 1 $max`<br />
do<br />
echo "Try #$i"<br />
sudo ./tpdebrick 32<br />
done<br />

(If you are using this, be sure to enter the appropriate memory size for your TP.)

This saves me from up arrow [enter] madness. So when it fails I just have to execute the super spock move (power+home+voldown) on the TP to put it back in to ready mode. Ctrl-C to break out of the loop when it finally succeeds. C'mon faaassst booooooott.... Bazinga!


> Battery Voltage=3586800 Percent=16
> Rebooting Touchpad ...
> ALL DONE.


----------



## lev

mwb44256 said:


> Run webosdoctor again to fix the partition tables completely (this may not be necessary but I think it is) and ensure that the unit is "clean"


Good observations & recommendations. May want to remind folks that only the older webos doctor 3.0 does the partition table fix.


----------



## Dvigilante1

lev said:


> Debricking this TP again. One thing that is frusterating to me is that getting the entire process to work is quite inconsistent for me. I have to do it over & over again to get past
> 
> I'd say 1 of 5-10 times it works. Of course then I get stuck at:
> 
> I'd say 1 of 5-15 times I can get past fast boot. (maybe more - seems like I'm having worse luck than usual tonight)
> 
> That means a lot of tries before I am successful. So being the lazy er efficient person that I am, I thought I would do up a script that automates this (loop style). So here it is in all it's stupid simple glory. I drop it in the same location as tpdebrick. I name it loopit.sh. Execute with sh ./loopit.sh. I thought I would post it while waiting for the slots er I mean fastboot to hit. In case it helps someone else going through this.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> #!/bin/sh<br />
> max=99999<br />
> for i in `seq 1 $max`<br />
> do<br />
> echo "Try #$i"<br />
> sudo ./tpdebrick 32<br />
> done<br />
> 
> This saves me from up arrow [enter] madness. So when it fails I just have to execute the super spock move (power+home+voldown) on the TP to put it back in to ready mode. Ctrl-C to break out of the loop when it finally succeeds. C'mon faaassst booooooott.... Bazinga!


How do you create the script? Is a simple copy paste to notepad?


----------



## lev

Dvigilante1 said:


> How do you create the script? Is a simple copy paste to notepad?


The loopit script needs to be created in the extracted tpdebrick directory where the debrick script is. Since tpdebrick4 only runs on *nix, I am not sure why you mention notepad, but if you are following the recommend approach and using Ubuntu, you could use gedit to create the script.

If you want to save the script from internet to windows and copy it later to the proper location you could certainly use notepad or any text editor.


----------



## onkel

Hi,
i have read all pages in this forum .. but i was unable to solve the issue on my TP.
I tried a VM with Ubuntu and USB Stick, i followed step by step the OP.
I get everytime the same error message (see below) I let my TP for more then 48hrs on the charger nothing happen.... I´m new to ubuntu, so can one help me or let me know if i can fix the issue on my TP ?!!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status:
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## topher67

There's no fix for this error yet.

Also don't use a VM, stick with Ubuntu on a usb stick.


----------



## onkel

Thank you for the feedback .... i use an ubuntu boot stick...


----------



## Dvigilante1

Ok I was able to write and run the script. Very easy. Still unable to get all done with tpdebrick. Thanks LEV.


----------



## lev

onkel said:


> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.


Try it 20 times. See if it ever works.


----------



## Tumble

topher67 said:


> There's no fix for this error yet.


Hi,

I assume this is about the error from onkel?

Does "There's no fix for this error yet." mean there might be some fix at whatever time or is it likely the device is bricked?


----------



## topher67

Tumble said:


> Hi,
> I assume this is about the error from onkel?
> 
> Does "There's no fix for this error yet." mean there might be some fix at whatever time or is it likely the device is bricked?


We - including myself - can only hope a fix will turn up.

I've tried running the script countless times but no success yet.


----------



## onkel

question : I have found this forum http://www.androidtablets.net/forum/nook-color-technical/8763-zip-recovery-emmc-recovery-repair-bootloader-fix-fixes-cwm-access-via-n-power.html

you all the expert here, i´m only the "end-user" who try to fix his tP

What do you think ?


----------



## Tumble

I'm running on an installed Lubuntu which identifies as Ubuntu 13.04. After seeing a lot of discussions about Ubuntu versions I wonder whether this matters. So far it seemed to me it had to be high enough.


----------



## topher67

My TP went thru the debrick process, finishing with 'All Done"

Still refuses to show any signs of life however. No flashing home button light nor any combination of button presses brings anything up.

Charger, when unplugged, makes a tinny electrical buzz, which changes when plugged into the unit, suggestion it is drawing a charge. Have changed plugs, leads, even the front screen but still the same result.

When plugged into the laptop it is shown, under lsusb, as: ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.

Any suggestions??

Cheers

Edit: followed suggestion from previous debrick thread and now have cycling home button light ... will leave it and see if the beast awakes!!


----------



## heavyt

*Thank you jcsullins*, your post and files has my dead TP up and running again like a new toy. You save me from buying a new device, thanks again! :goodcry:


----------



## Gradular

Try twisting the end of the barrel charger. It is removable and it sounds like it might be loose, hence the buzzing while just sitting there. 

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## topher67

Gradular said:


> Try twisting theIt's still of the barrel charger. It is removable and it sounds like it might be loose, hence the buzzing while just sitting there.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


No,its not loose. Just the usual electrical buzz you can get from chargers.

It has trickle charged off the laptop all night, no result. While moving it to the mains ac charger I noticed the blinking light continued even off charge, so I'm not convinced its fixed yet ...


----------



## Gradular

You need to use the offical charger at that point and let it sit several hours to a day before trying anything. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## topher67

I know, thanks.
No blinking light now, and doesnt seem to be charging. Reran the debrick process, which completed with all done again and is currently plugged in. 
I'm thinking my problem is something tpdebrick can't fix.


----------



## lev

topher67 said:


> I know, thanks.
> No blinking light now, and doesnt seem to be charging. Reran the debrick process, which completed with all done again and is currently plugged in.
> I'm thinking my problem is something tpdebrick can't fix.


Buzzing sound is a sign of a bad charger in my experience. Order a new HP barrel from China on ebay.


----------



## topher67

Charger works fine on other TP ... correct output etc.

Also, similar results using other ac chargers.

Thanks


----------



## topher67

Guys, its not the charger, believe me.

With the device recognised - in linux - as a Palm device, are there any commands I can run to manually try and get this thing fired up and booting?

I tried the dfu command as per page 9 of the original debrick thread, this results in the screen backlight coming on briefly, then nothing.

Thanks folks.


----------



## petur

topher67 said:


> Guys, its not the charger, believe me.
> 
> With the device recognised - in linux - as a Palm device, are there any commands I can run to manually try and get this thing fired up and booting?
> 
> I tried the dfu command as per page 9 of the original debrick thread, this results in the screen backlight coming on briefly, then nothing.
> 
> Thanks folks.


If it shows up as a Palm device, leave this thread, no debricking needed anymore. Your next step is probably firmware recovery/reflashing (WebOS Doctor)


----------



## peednas

Thank you so much for this!!! I was able to revive my bricked touchpad! I had a few issues during the process but the answers were in this thread, so thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences, The two mistakes I made were trying to run the newer ubuntu and trying to run it as a virtual machine within virtual box......using the noted ubuntu version as a bootable flashdrive did the trick!


----------



## zondajag

I now have two hp touchpads. I havent tried this method on the one I recently acquired but it would appear that they have similar symptoms. Both dont get a pulsing home button light which leads me to believe the mainboards are screwed. I have not heard of a HPTouchpad without the home button LED pulsing getting debricked. Is it fair to say I can give up now?


----------



## akbarbidari

I was down for about a week but this worked for me. i didn't have the webosdoctor in the unzipped tpdebrick folder initially. the other 6 times it didn't run and got a qdl mode error but finally got this thing to worked. i booted up within 5-10 minutes

Once it says All Done you'll get a message that you should plug the tablet into an approved charging device.

Thanks JCSully!


----------



## onkel

Hi,

can someone pls help me to find out what i doing wrong ?! i have the attched the logfile.. but seems ok for me ..

Many thanks ..

Regards


----------



## thkuvrymch

I would like to offer thanks as well. So far I've restored 3 pads.

If anyone has had experience with a touchpad that goes through an "erasing" stage every time it restarts, please let me know if there is anything I can try to fix it. This is an instance where the touchpad will not recognize any attempts to alter its sd. Device information in webos shows 32GB memory but only 0.1GB available. I've tried ACME unistaller and all varieties of methods involving novacom. Webosdoctor stops at 8%.

tpdebrick seems to run until it sends a reset request for fastboot to the pad. At that point instead of going to fastboot the pad just does a normal reboot going through the erase screen again. Even though terminal shows tpdebrick writing, the pad acts like nothing at all was written.

Is there any way to reset the sd to write mode again, or is it permanently locked for some reason?



zondajag said:


> I now have two hp touchpads. I havent tried this method on the one I recently acquired but it would appear that they have similar symptoms. Both dont get a pulsing home button light which leads me to believe the mainboards are screwed. I have not heard of a HPTouchpad without the home button LED pulsing getting debricked. Is it fair to say I can give up now?


zondajag: 2 of the pads I've restored have not had active home buttons. Both were having difficulty recharging before tpdebrick.


----------



## timothy_k

Any help please? I got an error message and be aborted.

[email protected]:/home/mypc/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004# script
Script started, file is typescript

[email protected]:/home/mypc/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004# ./tpdebrick 64
checking doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
Release buttons now

Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.

---
---
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED <----
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'tz.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000000; 97896 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18000000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000400; 96872 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18000400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000800; 95848 bytes left.
...
...
...

Response: ACK 0x18017400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017800; 1640 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18017800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017c00; 616 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18017c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 616 bytes to 0x18018000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18018000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file appsboot-moboot.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'appsboot-moboot.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000000; 77944 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10000000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000400; 76920 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10000400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000800; 75896 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10000800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000c00; 74872 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10000c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001000; 73848 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10001000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001400; 72824 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10001400 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001800; 71800 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10001800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001c00; 70776 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10001c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10002000; 69752 bytes left.
Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn <---- <----
Aborted.
[email protected]:/home/mypc/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004#


----------



## nohomers1

Mad props to jcsullins! I have two Touchpads (a 32 and a 16GB). The 32GB I've been able to bring back twice with button combinations, but the 16GB was bricked with the QOD, and was just able to bring it back from the dead. Here's my experience in the hopes it helps others that may have run into issues:

1) 'QDL not found' - The first time I ran this I encountered the 'QDL not found' error. After trying a number of things, I ended up getting past this stage after switching out the micro USB cable with a new one. The TP's are very finiky when it comes to the cable, and I presume the issue was that the computer could not communicate with the TP due to a non-functional connection.

2) 'netchip mode not found' - The next issue was the 'netchip mode not found' error. I ran it about 3 times and couldn't get past this while running from Ubuntu via USB on my old work test laptop (a Dell Latitude E series). I tried it later at home on my old test rig (Dell XPS 420) and it passed the netchip mode with no issue, and completed with a success message.

To say I was excited when I saw the HP logo appear would be an understatement. Many thanks to all involved (in particular jcsullins) for their hard work on both the tpdebrick and CM ROMs.


----------



## pfgerwitz

I have a 32GB TP, been on the charger for several weeks, checked the wall charger and cable (it charges my phone) and even switched cables.to make sure charging is still possible. I fire up the Ubuntu 12.04 and run lsusb, it sees the TP after the three button combo (pwr+home+voldown). I run tpdebrick-004 as directed and get these two errors below. Having read all 90+ pages of the thread, I haven't found a single person with similar errors. So I'm a bit at a loss as to where to go now.

....... (tail end of typescript)

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
Couldn't get configuration descriptor 0, some information will be missing
Couldn't get configuration descriptor 0, some information will be missing
QDL second stage mode not found
Aborting
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004

UPDATE:

Looks like the TP came back to life on it's own. Booted up into Android and started charging. Almost to 100%. Guess all it needed was time to recover.


----------



## timothy_k

Hi jcsullins,

I did try with 4 differen brand laptops and many times in different way. I loaded Ubuntu 1204 Desktop on each of them, and tried different USB ports -- All got the same error message, as below:

Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.

---
---
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file... <--- (Here is problem starts)

Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED <----

....

----

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10002000; 69752 bytes left.
Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn <---- <----
Aborted.
[email protected]:/home/mypc/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004#

---------------

So I have tried to install Ubuntu 1204 under to Win7 VMware, and got the same error messages as previous with native boot Ubuntu, BUT have found very interesting and significantly noticed that at:

....

Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.

Executing file... <--- (Here is problem starts)

I hear the chime, means USB got disconnected. We will not noticed it in Ubuntu because it does not Chime and beep notification.

I think only you can help and hope that you can help further.

If any can help me to get it work, as well to recover my 64GB, I will contribute $30 to

jcsullins

Thanks.


----------



## maxsawicky

i don't understand anything in those instructions

im fucked.


----------



## dougleto

Just wanted to add my experience. I charged my TP to 100% specifically to avoid the battery drain problem, then turned it off. Now no combination of button pushes or using different chargers will get any response. When I run TPDebrick, I get the open multi error which, as many of you have surmised, seems to be because the TP won't get out of the initial QDL download mode (or whatever it's called).

Responding to JCs question way back on p8 (yes, I read through all 98 pages of this thread hoping to find a solution), I am unable to get the TP into DFU mode by following the directions you posted and checking by running "lsusb". If there's anything else we can try to help troubleshoot the problem, please let us know. Thanks for all of your efforts on this.

Otherwise, I'll just lurk here in hopes that someone eventually figures out a solution  (I tried all of the suggested fixes to this problem to no avail by the way.)


----------



## zekebsatx

I am also having the ping check failed error:

....
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x06411200; 552 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411200 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 552 bytes to 0x06411600; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411600 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file mbr32.bin ... 
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.838s]
writing 'bootmem'...
OKAY [ 2.932s]
finished. total time: 3.770s
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
ping check failed
check firewall/networking setup
access to the 192.68.7.7 host (Touchpad) failed
Aborted.

This is under openSUSE 12.3 using webosdoctorwifi.jar

I have turned off my firewall, but that had no effect. Has anyone figured out how to overcome this error?

EDIT: noticed the error message text has a typo.....ping 192.168.7.7 results in 100% packet loss. My LAN uses 192.168.0.x not sure if this matters?

EDIT: Also my computer is coneected by ethernet. Is wifi connection required for this script?

EDIT: OK tried it with wifi connected (disconnected ethernet).....problem persists. Last option is to try it with Ubuntu I guess.


----------



## burgess

Does this could be used on HP touchpad go?

My go is seems to be brick,nothing show when I hold Power+Home+VolUP.


----------



## chetansha

Hi

I have this TP 32 GB, on CM10, i think. i accidently powered it off instead of rebooting. it wont power on now. I connected to win 7 pc and it showed as qhsusb_dload in device manager. So is this the right guide for me ? :fright:

Ok - i did attempt and this is what I got

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

it shows - Bus 003 Device 004: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)

After removing and re attaching usb cable few times, and pressing the power + vo D + home button, i could once get this

Writing 552 bytes to 0x06411600; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x06411600 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file mbr32.bin ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.


----------



## chetansha

I removed from pc and connected to the HP charger for few hrs when i had to go out. I came back and attached to win pc, it shows as Bus 008 Device 002: ID 18d1:d00d Google Inc.

After leaving it on HP Charger overnight, its back to

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

Ok. its up and running.

I think this is what made it run .Power+Home+Vol down button, then when executing, i held the USB Cable firmly to the tab., And all Done. Data is intact too. Ty


----------



## onkel

hi .. short question

under MAC OS 10.7.5 i get the TP as Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM installed under ubuntu 12.04 i geht QHUSB_Loads installed. Is this the same drive but different named ?

PS: Webosdoctor doesnt work under MAC .. any idea, suggestion what i can do ?

regards


----------



## nevertells

onkel said:


> hi .. short question
> 
> under MAC OS 10.7.5 i get the TP as Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM installed under ubuntu 12.04 i geht QHUSB_Loads installed. Is this the same drive but different named ?
> 
> PS: Webosdoctor doesnt work under MAC .. any idea, suggestion what i can do ?
> 
> regards


Use a PC!


----------



## to.gu.de

Hi jcsullins,

thanks for you effords regarding this topic. thanks in advance to take time for my problem. With using TPDebrick v004 I received the following messages, and I have no idea what I should do next.

Do you have an idea for me, pls.

Tom

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ... 
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error 
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

For your interest you find the complete output in the attachment.


----------



## afjaymo

I never thought I wouldn't be able to save my TP.... So, this is the first time I've ever requested help to get it back. 
About 3 weeks ago I plugged the TP in after a couple of days of no use. I received the (Weak.tga)

I plugged it in to the wall charger as soon as I recieved the message however my cable wasn't making good contact...I never got the normal battery charging symbol (Charging.tga)

I guess the battery didn't want to charge....I ordered new USB cables and plugged it in and then I only got the (NoBatt.tga)

I've left it plugged in with the factory barrel wall charger for days to no avail...
I've tried every button combination. The only button combination that works is HOME+POWER, and it always pops up with the no battery "Question mark of Death" and that only works with the device not plugged into anything. 
On a windows box the Home+VolUp+Power button combination, it makes the dinging noise that a device has been added in device manager, but then says the device is not recognizable.
If I attach the device to a linux machine, there is no sign of life when Home+VolUp+Power button combination. I run lsusb and the TP is never displayed in the list.
I've tried running tpdebrick-v004 in 12.04LTS LiveCD from thumdrive. I always get *QDL mode not found
Aborting*. This of course after Home+VolDown+Power button combination for 30 seconds. I've tried in running tpdebrick-v004 in 13.04 installed on my machine and get the same error.
I have read just about every forum, every post, and I just can't seem to get this stinking TP out of the "Question mark of Death" state.

If anyone out there has any other ideas, please feel free to share them with me.


----------



## guard0g

afjaymo said:


> I never thought I wouldn't be able to save my TP.... So, this is the first time I've ever requested help to get it back.
> About 3 weeks ago I plugged the TP in after a couple of days of no use. I received the (Weak.tga)
> 
> I plugged it in to the wall charger as soon as I recieved the message however my cable wasn't making good contact...I never got the normal battery charging symbol (Charging.tga)
> 
> I guess the battery didn't want to charge....I ordered new USB cables and plugged it in and then I only got the (NoBatt.tga)
> 
> I've left it plugged in with the factory barrel wall charger for days to no avail...
> I've tried every button combination. The only button combination that works is HOME+POWER, and it always pops up with the no battery "Question mark of Death" and that only works with the device not plugged into anything.
> On a windows box the Home+VolUp+Power button combination, it makes the dinging noise that a device has been added in device manager, but then says the device is not recognizable.
> If I attach the device to a linux machine, there is no sign of life when Home+VolUp+Power button combination. I run lsusb and the TP is never displayed in the list.
> I've tried running tpdebrick-v004 in 12.04LTS LiveCD from thumdrive. I always get *QDL mode not found
> Aborting*. This of course after Home+VolDown+Power button combination for 30 seconds. I've tried in running tpdebrick-v004 in 13.04 installed on my machine and get the same error.
> I have read just about every forum, every post, and I just can't seem to get this stinking TP out of the "Question mark of Death" state.
> 
> If anyone out there has any other ideas, please feel free to share them with me.


Did you try just running the script with the TP unplugged, and then plugging it in and following the instructions?

Did you test your barrel charger?


----------



## Ardegberts

First I have to say THANKS FOR THIS SOLLUTION!!!

yesterday I debricked my thouchpad 16gb with this tutorial. I already ordered a new battery.

my HP T did not response any more, even after loading for 3 day's it was dead. only when I put it on a usb in a pc the pc say new hardware!

So I take the tutorial and yes you have to click with in the terminal window, and if you have to type cd Download, D= a CAPITAL D! (I realize after 10 minutes)

the hole script run trough my pc-screen till the end (ALL DONE) and then I put the HP T into power. after 15 minutes it Awakes!!!!!!!!!, with the big battery in the middle of the screen I let it on, and wait more. after 30 minutes, my boot screen came on. I select Android, and yes it boots!!!!

still the battery was 1% so I left it loading. after 1 hour my bricked HP T. was back in business!

I already opened the screen for a new battery, but when you did this, your home button does NOT work!! because it is not connected (little pins)

Sorry for my bad English, but I think you understands it 

MANY THANKS :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## gusleglandeur

Hi everybody

i'm new in the forum and i never post because my english is very bad

and my level on linuw is very low

i'm looking for a solution for my brick touchpad

i can't use tp debrick i'm think i'm do something wrong

i have a computer on ubuntu 12.04

i 'have install dfu and fast boot

but i have an error :

" Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn"

i have look in the you web site and i haven't find the answer yet

if you can help me it will be wonderfull

thanks you



> [email protected]:~/Téléchargements/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 64
> checking doc files ...
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...
> Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
> Requesting Params...
> Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
> Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> Uploading file 'tz.mbn'...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000000; 97896 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18000000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000400; 96872 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18000400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000800; 95848 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18000800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000c00; 94824 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18000c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18001000; 93800 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18001000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18001400; 92776 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18001400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18001800; 91752 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18001800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18001c00; 90728 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18001c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18002000; 89704 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18002000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18002400; 88680 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18002400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18002800; 87656 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18002800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18002c00; 86632 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18002c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18003000; 85608 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18003000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18003400; 84584 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18003400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18003800; 83560 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18003800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18003c00; 82536 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18003c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18004000; 81512 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18004000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18004400; 80488 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18004400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18004800; 79464 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18004800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18004c00; 78440 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18004c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18005000; 77416 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18005000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18005400; 76392 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18005400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18005800; 75368 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18005800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18005c00; 74344 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18005c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18006000; 73320 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18006000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18006400; 72296 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18006400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18006800; 71272 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18006800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18006c00; 70248 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18006c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18007000; 69224 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18007000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18007400; 68200 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18007400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18007800; 67176 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18007800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18007c00; 66152 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18007c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18008000; 65128 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18008000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18008400; 64104 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18008400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18008800; 63080 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18008800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18008c00; 62056 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18008c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18009000; 61032 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18009000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18009400; 60008 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18009400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18009800; 58984 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18009800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18009c00; 57960 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18009c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800a000; 56936 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800a000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800a400; 55912 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800a400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800a800; 54888 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800a800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800ac00; 53864 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800ac00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800b000; 52840 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800b000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800b400; 51816 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800b400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800b800; 50792 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800b800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800bc00; 49768 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800bc00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800c000; 48744 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800c000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800c400; 47720 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800c400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800c800; 46696 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800c800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800cc00; 45672 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800cc00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800d000; 44648 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800d000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800d400; 43624 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800d400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800d800; 42600 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800d800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800dc00; 41576 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800dc00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800e000; 40552 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800e000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800e400; 39528 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800e400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800e800; 38504 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800e800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800ec00; 37480 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800ec00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800f000; 36456 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800f000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800f400; 35432 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800f400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800f800; 34408 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800f800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x1800fc00; 33384 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x1800fc00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18010000; 32360 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18010000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18010400; 31336 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18010400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18010800; 30312 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18010800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18010c00; 29288 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18010c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18011000; 28264 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18011000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18011400; 27240 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18011400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18011800; 26216 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18011800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18011c00; 25192 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18011c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18012000; 24168 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18012000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18012400; 23144 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18012400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18012800; 22120 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18012800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18012c00; 21096 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18012c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18013000; 20072 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18013000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18013400; 19048 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18013400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18013800; 18024 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18013800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18013c00; 17000 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18013c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18014000; 15976 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18014000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18014400; 14952 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18014400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18014800; 13928 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18014800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18014c00; 12904 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18014c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18015000; 11880 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18015000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18015400; 10856 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18015400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18015800; 9832 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18015800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18015c00; 8808 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18015c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18016000; 7784 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18016000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18016400; 6760 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18016400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18016800; 5736 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18016800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18016c00; 4712 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18016c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017000; 3688 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18017000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017400; 2664 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18017400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017800; 1640 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18017800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18017c00; 616 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18017c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 616 bytes to 0x18018000; 0 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18018000 (outstanding: 0)
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Writing file appsboot-moboot.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> Uploading file 'appsboot-moboot.mbn'...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000000; 77944 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x10000000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000400; 76920 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x10000400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000800; 75896 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x10000800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000c00; 74872 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x10000c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001000; 73848 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x10001000 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001400; 72824 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x10001400 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001800; 71800 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x10001800 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001c00; 70776 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x10001c00 (outstanding: 0)
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10002000; 69752 bytes left.
> Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
> Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn
> Aborted.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your help and idea


----------



## ElGuache

Ok, I went through all the steps and it worked all the way through. I place the tablet to charge and the home botton light up. Then the battery picture with the lighting came up later. After that the "hp" sign came up and stay like that for the rest of the time that I had it charge, 24 hours so far. I unpluged it and tried to reset it, because the "hp" sign is still on and it doesn't turn off. I did the power+home+down bottons for 30 second and it reseted, but it went back to the "hp" sign again. My android start up doesn't show up, just the "hp" sign and it hangs there.

Some help please.


----------



## topher67

ElGuache said:


> Ok, I went through all the steps and it worked all the way through. I place the tablet to charge and the home botton light up. Then the battery picture with the lighting came up later. After that the "hp" sign came up and stay like that for the rest of the time that I had it charge, 24 hours so far. I unpluged it and tried to reset it, because the "hp" sign is still on and it doesn't turn off. I did the power+home+down bottons for 30 second and it reseted, but it went back to the "hp" sign again. My android start up doesn't show up, just the "hp" sign and it hangs there.
> 
> Some help please.


Hi, follow the instructions on this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244 and you'll be fine.

Cheers


----------



## Dryphter

I believe my Touchpad is beyond hope. Tried everything I could find online - even ripped it apart and took the battery out. DEAD.

Doesn't even try to turn on, just a black screen. Tpdebrick always returns 'QDL mode not found'

So I think the battery is completely fried and its honestly not worth the cost of a new battery. Guess it'll be parts for the other TP incase one of the kids cracks the screen or something. Off to Samsung Galaxy Tab land for me, or an iPad...


----------



## guard0g

Dryphter said:


> I believe my Touchpad is beyond hope. Tried everything I could find online - even ripped it apart and took the battery out. DEAD.
> 
> Doesn't even try to turn on, just a black screen. Tpdebrick always returns 'QDL mode not found'
> 
> So I think the battery is completely fried and its honestly not worth the cost of a new battery. Guess it'll be parts for the other TP incase one of the kids cracks the screen or something. Off to Samsung Galaxy Tab land for me, or an iPad...


Plug the TP into Ubuntu, and then enter the "lsusb" command in an xterm window. Then hold Pwr-Home-Vol down at the same time for 35 sec and type the "lsusb" command again in the xterm window. Do you see an entry with "Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Model (QDL mode)"? "Palm, Inc."?


----------



## Dryphter

Hi guard0g -

Tried the above suggestion and the only things listed are a webcam (which is built into the laptop), Kingston Technology (which is the thumb drive I am running Linux off of ) and 4 entries for Linux Foundation root hub.


----------



## DebbyW

Thank you for all your work on this problem! My Touchpad was down for about 4 weeks. Finally got up enough guts to create a Ubuntu LiveCD and try this process. It worked for me, and I have never used linux before. I joined this forum just to say thank you and let you know it solved my problem.


----------



## nevertells

DebbyW said:


> Thank you for all your work on this problem! My Touchpad was down for about 4 weeks. Finally got up enough guts to create a Ubuntu LiveCD and try this process. It worked for me, and I have never used linux before. I joined this forum just to say thank you and let you know it solved my problem.


 Now learn how to flash the A6 firmware, pay attention to your battery levels and practice good battery housekeeping.


----------



## AndroidLover

NT, does one really need to flash A6 firmware again after successfully running the TPDebrick script?


----------



## petur

Since I'm stuck at the multi error (together with many others), I was thinking of poking the flash chip a bit with a long stick, aka trying to hack emmcbld.bin to do slightly other things []

I've already discovered

http://pastebin.com/GiaNnufE

(emmcbld.h)

and the fact that the binary isn't protected (I can alter a string with hex editor and it just runs fine).

Is this a route that has been tried before?


----------



## Dvigilante1

petur said:


> Since I'm stuck at the multi error (together with many others), I was thinking of poking the flash chip a bit with a long stick, aka trying to hack emmcbld.bin to do slightly other things []I've already discovered http://pastebin.com/GiaNnufE(emmcbld.h)and the fact that the binary isn't protected (I can alter a string with hex editor and it just runs fine).Is this a route that has been tried before?


Youre the first I heard attempting to do that. So did changing emmcbld get tpdebrick to get past multi error?


----------



## petur

Dvigilante1 said:


> So did changing emmcbld get tpdebrick to get past multi error?


No not at all... right now I just checked that an altered binary runs fine (changed some strings), and attempted to RE the binary (but not much of a success and I hardly spent time on it).

But my idea was that maybe we could alter this file to do more its best to open/program the flash chip. This binary is actually just a flash programmer which is fed files, and the multi error is just telling us that it failed to open the flash device. So a bit of diagnostics and other tricks might help us 

I was surprised to find the header file, would be even better if I could find the rest of the sources


----------



## freecicero

Please give us some hope Petur! As you know, there are many multi-error owners who are otherwise hopeless!!


----------



## Dryphter

Holy crapola!

Previously I couldn't get past 'QDL not found' so I ordered a new battery and slapped it into my wife's dead TP. Question Mark Battery!! Ran tbdebrick and....

BINGO was his name-o! TP now turns on, but I think the digitizer came unplugged while re-assembling as the touchscreen doesn't work. But at least it booted into CM.

Take apart one more time, fix the digitzer and we are back in business.

I added Automateit with a rule to shut down at 20% to hopefully keep it from happening again.

jcsullins is truly a wizard when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## nevertells

AndroidLover said:


> NT, does one really need to flash A6 firmware again after successfully running the TPDebrick script?


If one's A6 firmware becomes corrupted once, what to say it can't become corrupted again? Are you willing to risk bricking your TouchPad over something as simple is flashing the A6 firmware once in a while? I'm not!


----------



## AndroidLover

NT, maybe you misunderstood me...

Of course it will not damage the Touchpad to flash it over and over again (until you don't do it several thousand times). But in my opinion bricking the Touchpad is an effect of - lets call it - "bad" circumstances like low batt or anything else. It's NOT an effect of "aging" bits and bytes which can or have to be refreshed by flashing over and over again.

So the only thing one should remind himself of is to avoid getting the low bat situation as one main reason for corrupting the flash. As you said: Pay attention to your battery level. As long as you do that, I think - and never had the need for flashing again - you will not get a corrupt flash again. At least I can confirm to not have to flash the firmware more than once after having bricked a Touchpad (and debricked them with TPdebrick 0.4). Statistically 0 of 12 Touchpads were bricked again when keeping an eye on the battery level not going lower than 15%.

Only my 2 cents and experience of the last 2 years...


----------



## petur

freecicero said:


> Please give us some hope Petur! As you know, there are many multi-error owners who are otherwise hopeless!!


I wish! I wish...

Meanwhile, I also found a header file related to the protocol here: http://pastebin.com/UASWJWyw


----------



## nevertells

AndroidLover said:


> NT, maybe you misunderstood me...
> 
> Of course it will not damage the Touchpad to flash it over and over again (until you don't do it several thousand times). But in my opinion bricking the Touchpad is an effect of - lets call it - "bad" circumstances like low batt or anything else. It's NOT an effect of "aging" bits and bytes which can or have to be refreshed by flashing over and over again.
> 
> So the only thing one should remind himself of is to avoid getting the low bat situation as one main reason for corrupting the flash. As you said: Pay attention to your battery level. As long as you do that, I think - and never had the need for flashing again - you will not get a corrupt flash again. At least I can confirm to not have to flash the firmware more than once after having bricked a Touchpad (and debricked them with TPdebrick 0.4). Statistically 0 of 12 Touchpads were bricked again when keeping an eye on the battery level not going lower than 15%.
> 
> Only my 2 cents and experience of the last 2 years...


Well then, you missed the comment from J.C. Sullins about his suspicions that corruption in the A6 firmware possibly being one of the causes of folks becoming bricked. The key words here is suspicion and one of the causes. I'm not going to try to recount the different scenarios folks have reported that resulted in a bricked TouchPad of which low battery being one of them. So lets put two and two together here and the result is that the periodic reflashing of the A6 firmware can be considered part of the good battery housekeeping I mentioned in my original post.

Wow, where are you getting all this statistical info about how many bricked TouchPads were not bricked again?

And FYI, more than one person has reported that after flashing the A6 firmware and seeing improved battery stats, later on they had to flash it again as their battery performance started to degrade and reflashing improved it again.


----------



## duckling

Update: Please ignore my post below. I was just panic. Reboot the device and holding UP button does take me to the usb recovery mode.

Dear all,

I bricked my touchpad after running acmeuninstaller (I want install CM 10.2). My touchpad couldn't get into the usb recovery mode. When I turned on my touchpad, the screen hangs at the picture of a little penguin holding a smart phone. moboot menu didn't show up.

I tried "./tpdebrick 32" and got "ALL DONE." However, when the touchpad booted up, I still can only see the picture of a little penguin holding a smart phone.

I think something has gone wrong because typescript.txt shows a lot of "VerifyMem failed." . Does this mean A6 firmware failed to update? The typescript.txt also show "MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED " at the beginning of the file but I'm not sure if this is significant.

Could someone help me talk a look at the attached typescript.txt and see what went wrong?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## acnatta

Something I've been thinking about after trying this a few times on my 32GB -

Would changing the device name in order to install a specific app (something like the Amazon appstore) on it before possibly cause the open multi error?

It comes up as the Qualcomm device when I run lsusb


----------



## AndroidLover

nevertells said:


> Well then, you missed the comment from J.C. Sullins about his suspicions that corruption in the A6 firmware possibly being one of the causes of folks becoming bricked. The key words here is suspicion and one of the causes. I'm not going to try to recount the different scenarios folks have reported that resulted in a bricked TouchPad of which low battery being one of them. So lets put two and two together here and the result is that the periodic reflashing of the A6 firmware can be considered part of the good battery housekeeping I mentioned in my original post.
> 
> Wow, where are you getting all this statistical info about how many bricked TouchPads were not bricked again?
> 
> And FYI, more than one person has reported that after flashing the A6 firmware and seeing improved battery stats, later on they had to flash it again as their battery performance started to degrade and reflashing improved it again.


Hey NT!

Stay cool! I never wanted to blame on you or anybody else here! We are on the same line - keeping an eye on a safe battery level, keeping in mind, that doing it not is possibly the most reasonable cause for bricking the Touchpad. No doubt!

And to answer your question: As I wrote "... my 2 cents" this means all the experience and statistical data are hard facts of MY OWN experience with my Touchpads. As you may have noticed here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40178-will-this-microsd-reader-work-without-external-power/?p=1133760

I am an electronic design engineer and I just count on facts not voodoo or meanings. And my only question to you about the reflashing is really neccessary or not was an attempt to get more facts about this. Nothing else.

And concerning the improved battery stats after reflashing A6 firmware over and over again: what are "bad" statistics? Degraded capacity of 10% to the rated value of the battery? 20%? An hour less using time? 10 hours? Remember that battery stats start either with predefined values in their tables and accomodate over time to the "real" values or they are built up from 0 to what ever values are determined by the software while using the battery. Reflashing means erasing all those values and start from 0 or predefined values - both are not reflecting the physical situation of the individual battery and individual usage. Therefore the statistics are changing over time reflecting the "real" values. Reflashing the firmware and therefore once again resetting the values starts this process from scratch again. Seeing again that over time the battery stats are accomodating to the real values only shows, that the system is working correctly, reproducing the same values under the same conditions.

And for your info: Again, I measured the real capacitance of one dismanteled battery by myself and found out that the capacity wasn't 6000mAh as they are nominally rated. The last time I used the battery, the capacitance was reported to be about 5600mAh (difference is less than 10% and still acceptable). The measured value was still 5480mAh, which is also acceptable. I did this measurement 3 times and the capacity was reproducable in this range. So the battery wasn't bad, she just constantly hasn't her nominal capacity. But FOR ME this isn't a reason to talk about degrading battery life. The real capacity is just below the rated capacity, letting the statistic system showing "worse" results as one might expect. How many people which reported degraded battery life have measured the battery's real capacitance before and after reflashing...? 

If you have further questions or comments about this, please PM me. Further escalation of this isn't what the OP has opened this thread for, I think. Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## nevertells

AndroidLover said:


> If you have further questions or comments about this, please PM me. Further escalation of this isn't what the OP has opened this thread for, I think. Thanks for your understanding!


My question is why didn't you just PM me with all of the "engineering speak" you posted? I'm going to fall back to what I posted earlier. It was J.C. Sullins who stated that it was his suspicion that corruption in the A6 firmware could be a cause for one's TouchPad becoming bricked. If you don't want to flash it more than once, that's your choice. You asked a question, I gave you what I think was a more than adequate answer. If you want to continue to beat this to death, I suggest you take it up with J.C. as it was his idea, not mine.

And to quote you:

"If you have further questions or comments about this, please PM me. Further escalation of this isn't what the OP has opened this thread for, I think. Thanks for your understanding!"


----------



## pw11377

Hello Everyone,

Thanks to JC and the members of this community, After numerous and desperate attempts, I thought this was impossible task, persistence paid off.. I finished the process of Tpdebrick, All Done! I saw the slow blinking home button. I felt grateful to you guys. I left it charging over 72 hours, Nothing changed yet, the slow blinking home button remained, no sign of indication that the battery got charged. I still don't see anything come up on the screen. I don't know what's the next steps to take now.

Anyone experienced the same symptom? Is my battery completely dead?

Any feed back is appreciated. Thanks in advance.

The slow blinking home button stopped. Battery?


----------



## lewisont

pw11377, i had all the same symptoms. eventaully got thr All Done and was pumped. but alas, the battery still never charged. i ended up replacing the battery and it worked fine after that. it wasn't fun changing the battery and i broke half the tabs, but i expoxied it back together and it's still workng great. i have a little screen lift in one side, but it can be done. i had the benefit of a 2 and 4 year old assistants. i don't recommend that...


----------



## pw11377

lewisont said:


> pw11377, i had all the same symptoms. eventaully got thr All Done and was pumped. but alas, the battery still never charged. i ended up replacing the battery and it worked fine after that. it wasn't fun changing the battery and i broke half the tabs, but i expoxied it back together and it's still workng great. i have a little screen lift in one side, but it can be done. i had the benefit of a 2 and 4 year old assistants. i don't recommend that...


Thank you for your response. I think it's with to invest in a battery. HP touchpad rooted performs better than a lot of android tablets.


----------



## lewisont

pw11377 said:


> Thank you for your response. I think it's with to invest in a battery. HP touchpad rooted performs better than a lot of android tablets.


i agree. i've got 5 touchpads for the family and they get used daily. i plan on keeping them until they die, thanks mainly to this forum, of course. the battery was cheap on ebay. just wish it was easier to replace. good luck!


----------



## pw11377

I have a very good news on my touchpad. I didn't give up because I was sure this battery shouldn't have die so early. I didn't use it as intense as my other touchpad. And hopefully the method may help some of owners to recover from desperate attempts. 
After my first two successful unbricks, I put it on barrel charger immediately, both got slow blinking home button. Then I used a phone charger, same slow blinking ,all ended up no sign of life. My last unbrck try, I left the touchpad connected to my laptop for an hour or so, a message popup, and it went away, I read something about touchpad needed to connect to the charger that came with (barrel). The slow blinking light was gone. I put it on the barrel charger for my desperate attempt. I was blaming myself not seeing the message earlier before the light gone. One hour later a battery with read bar appeared on the touchpad. I left it charging for overnight. I was so happy that rebooted to Cyanogen mode android. 
I just want to share my amazing experience, hopefully some more touchpads can be recovered.


----------



## Saxy

chetansha said:


> I removed from pc and connected to the HP charger for few hrs when i had to go out. I came back and attached to win pc, it shows as Bus 008 Device 002: ID 18d1:d00d Google Inc.
> 
> After leaving it on HP Charger overnight, its back to
> 
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.k thi
> [email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$
> 
> Ok. its up and running.
> 
> I think this is what made it run .Power+Home+Vol down button, then when executing, i held the USB Cable firmly to the tab., And all Done. Data is intact too. Ty


I saw this post and really did not think it would help. I was a desperate man getting the same error and I had tried numerous things with on success. I followed your instructions by holding the USB cable in firmly while it was writing. I still got the fuse blow error but this time it got past the tz.mbn error. It worked the first time and reported back a battery percentage of 1 percent. I never got the flashing lights on my home button but I did get the message on the screen telling me to use the HP charger. When I plugged it up to my HP charger it immediately booted back up and all of my data was intact. Thank you JC and Average Android for sharing your experinces. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## uniconfis

Thank you jcsullins for all your work on creating this fix. And thank you lev for the script.

I'm one of many who had the open multi failed error. Tried over and over and fail. I used lev's script below and finally after many many automated runs it went through and brought life back to my TP. It took me a lot more than 10 tries but finally it went through.

For the record, I did not use the original usb cable. I lost mine. I have a 32gb TP. I used Ubuntu 13.4 64bit booted from usb.

THanks again guys!!!!



lev said:


> Debricking this TP again. One thing that is frusterating to me is that getting the entire process to work is quite inconsistent for me. I have to do it over & over again to get past
> 
> I'd say 1 of 5-10 times it works. Of course then I get stuck at:
> 
> I'd say 1 of 5-15 times I can get past fast boot. (maybe more - seems like I'm having worse luck than usual tonight)
> 
> That means a lot of tries before I am successful. So being the lazy er efficient person that I am, I thought I would do up a script that automates this (loop style). So here it is in all it's stupid simple glory. I drop it in the same location as tpdebrick. I name it loopit.sh. Execute with sh ./loopit.sh. I thought I would post it while waiting for the slots er I mean fastboot to hit. In case it helps someone else going through this.
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> max=99999
> for i in `seq 1 $max`
> do
> echo "Try #$i"
> sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> done
> 
> (If you are using this, be sure to enter the appropriate memory size for your TP.)
> 
> This saves me from up arrow [enter] madness. So when it fails I just have to execute the super spock move (power+home+voldown) on the TP to put it back in to ready mode. Ctrl-C to break out of the loop when it finally succeeds. C'mon faaassst booooooott.... Bazinga!


----------



## gusleglandeur

Hi every one

i'm looking for a solution for Error Qf prom fuse list

i'm thinking is an error du a bad size of the memory

but i' don't now how change the size of the memory for reset the original size of my touchpad 64

if you have any idea i will ready for trying

if Jc sullins is here, i would be happy if you accept to help me

Thanks

Guillaume


----------



## dougleto

uniconfis said:


> Thank you jcsullins for all your work on creating this fix. And thank you lev for the script.
> 
> I'm one of many who had the open multi failed error. Tried over and over and fail. I used lev's script below and finally after many many automated runs it went through and brought life back to my TP. It took me a lot more than 10 tries but finally it went through.
> 
> For the record, I did not use the original usb cable. I lost mine. I have a 32gb TP. I used Ubuntu 13.4 64bit booted from usb.
> 
> THanks again guys!!!!


uniconfis, how frequently would your device get past the open multi failed error? I'm thinking about trying the script, but I've already tried running the script ~50 times on multiple occasions to no avail. And my impression is that there are devices with various severities of the open multi error. So knowing a bit more about your experience might help me avoid some pain. Thanks!

Edit: Holy Crap! It worked! Even though I had run it a bunch of times before, I hadn't just sat there and done it over and over. For the first time in a month, I got past the open multi failed error, then got stuck at fastboot. Ran it a few more times, got past fastboot and got the ALL DONE!!! TP is currently plugged in using the OEM charger and has the low battery icon on the screen.

The interesting thing is that I really didn't run the script more times today than I had in the past. Which means that i either got lucky today or something else was a factor. The only thing I can think of is that, when my TP died, I had just charged my batter to 100%. It's possible that, for me, the battery had to totally discharge before the debrick script worked. Or, again, I could have just gotten lucky today.

To everybody with the open multi error, I would suggest that you just keep running tpdebrick over and over again. And for some reason, the .sh script didn't work for me. It would call tpdebrick, but when tpdebrick failed, it just dumped me back to the command line and I had to hit up and enter again. Not sure why. I used gedit to create the script exactly as prescribed.

In any case, thanks jscullins! I'm glad to have my TP back!


----------



## freecicero

I am going to try this, but can't do it until tomorrow. If others with the multi-error (like me) have succeeded by running the script many times in a row, I would very much like to know their experience on how many times it took. Sounds like I will expect to try it at least ten times before I give up, but if others have had success after 20 or 30 I'll try that too - but it would help to know others succeeded that way. thanks!


----------



## petur

Saxy said:


> I saw this post and really did not think it would help. I was a desperate man getting the same error and I had tried numerous things with on success. I followed your instructions by holding the USB cable in firmly while it was writing. I still got the fuse blow error but this time it got past the tz.mbn error. It worked the first time and reported back a battery percentage of 1 percent. I never got the flashing lights on my home button but I did get the message on the screen telling me to use the HP charger. When I plugged it up to my HP charger it immediately booted back up and all of my data was intact. Thank you JC and Average Android for sharing your experinces. Good luck to everyone.


Nope, holding the usb connector firmly doesn't do a thing here, it would have surprised me as much as audiophiles using gold-plated ethernet cables for purer sound. Just. Doesn't. Make. Sense.

EDIT: actually, there is one way in which this could have influenced the result. Were you just pushing towards the touchpad, or also slightly pushing up/down or twisting? Not sure how far the eMMC sits from the USB but flexing the PCB could point to bad solder joints on the eMMC? It would explain why the flashing code fails to 'open' the device.

EDIT2: actually, scratch previous edit, the USB connector isn't anywhere near the main PCB...



dougleto said:


> uniconfis, how frequently would your device get past the open multi failed error? I'm thinking about trying the script, but I've already tried running the script ~50 times on multiple occasions to no avail. And my impression is that there are devices with various severities of the open multi error. So knowing a bit more about your experience might help me avoid some pain. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Holy Crap! It worked! Even though I had run it a bunch of times before, I hadn't just sat there and done it over and over. For the first time in a month, I got past the open multi failed error, then got stuck at fastboot. Ran it a few more times, got past fastboot and got the ALL DONE!!! TP is currently plugged in using the OEM charger and has the low battery icon on the screen.
> 
> The interesting thing is that I really didn't run the script more times today than I had in the past. Which means that i either got lucky today or something else was a factor. The only thing I can think of is that, when my TP died, I had just charged my batter to 100%. It's possible that, for me, the battery had to totally discharge before the debrick script worked. Or, again, I could have just gotten lucky today.
> 
> To everybody with the open multi error, I would suggest that you just keep running tpdebrick over and over again. And for some reason, the .sh script didn't work for me. It would call tpdebrick, but when tpdebrick failed, it just dumped me back to the command line and I had to hit up and enter again. Not sure why. I used gedit to create the script exactly as prescribed.
> 
> In any case, thanks jscullins! I'm glad to have my TP back!


Been there, done that. Must have run it hundreds of times. With a full battery, with an empty battery, ...

Do keep the sane suggestions coming though


----------



## topher67

Well done to those who have got past open multi error with, apparently, sheer persistence!
Myself, I have run it well over a hundred times, recently using lev's loopit script, and have yet to get lucky ...
Still, as my ex girlfriend tells me, God loves a trier....


----------



## uniconfis

dougleto said:


> Holy Crap! It worked! Even though I had run it a bunch of times before, I hadn't just sat there and done it over and over. For the first time in a month, I got past the open multi failed error, then got stuck at fastboot. Ran it a few more times, got past fastboot and got the ALL DONE!!! TP is currently plugged in using the OEM charger and has the low battery icon on the screen.


Thanks awesome to hear!!! Strange that the sh script would make you start it up again. When it failed for me it would just call the script again. I would have to hold the power, home, vol button to reset the tp. Took many many tries.


----------



## uniconfis

freecicero said:


> I am going to try this, but can't do it until tomorrow. If others with the multi-error (like me) have succeeded by running the script many times in a row, I would very much like to know their experience on how many times it took. Sounds like I will expect to try it at least ten times before I give up, but if others have had success after 20 or 30 I'll try that too - but it would help to know others succeeded that way. thanks!


I ran this script during a 4 hour work night. SO not sure how many times I ran it but I was at it for a few hours while working. Seems persistence is key. Good luck!


----------



## topher67

Whilst using the loop script, I found it easier to unplug the usb cable from the laptop port then reinserting it to set the process running again, rather than holding the 3 keys.
Think the most number of tries I got to was around 120 without success ... I have a live to lead after all 

Cheers


----------



## eamonnbr

dougleto said:


> uniconfis, how frequently would your device get past the open multi failed error? I'm thinking about trying the script, but I've already tried running the script ~50 times on multiple occasions to no avail. And my impression is that there are devices with various severities of the open multi error. So knowing a bit more about your experience might help me avoid some pain. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Holy Crap! It worked! Even though I had run it a bunch of times before, I hadn't just sat there and done it over and over. For the first time in a month, I got past the open multi failed error, then got stuck at fastboot. Ran it a few more times, got past fastboot and got the ALL DONE!!! TP is currently plugged in using the OEM charger and has the low battery icon on the screen.
> 
> The interesting thing is that I really didn't run the script more times today than I had in the past. Which means that i either got lucky today or something else was a factor. The only thing I can think of is that, when my TP died, I had just charged my batter to 100%. It's possible that, for me, the battery had to totally discharge before the debrick script worked. Or, again, I could have just gotten lucky today.
> 
> To everybody with the open multi error, I would suggest that you just keep running tpdebrick over and over again. And for some reason, the .sh script didn't work for me. It would call tpdebrick, but when tpdebrick failed, it just dumped me back to the command line and I had to hit up and enter again. Not sure why. I used gedit to create the script exactly as prescribed.
> 
> In any case, thanks jscullins! I'm glad to have my TP back!


Dougleto,

Well done on getting going again.

As a matter of interest, can you explain what exactly you were doing between failed attempts of the script i.e. were you unplugging USB from PC or were you pressing the 3 buttons together etc.

I have managed to get past the open-multi error previously and kept getting stuck along the way. However, as has been proven by yourself and some others, persistence seems to be key. I believe that I had a little sequence that I went through to get it past the open-multi error but for the life of me I can't recall it or re-create it.


----------



## guard0g

topher67 said:


> Whilst using the loop script, I found it easier to unplug the usb cable from the laptop port then reinserting it to set the process running again, rather than holding the 3 keys.
> Think the most number of tries I got to was around 120 without success ... I have a live to lead after all
> 
> Cheers


I added two lines in the lev script so it runs automatically, without the need to press power-home-up or unplug/plug the USB:

#!/bin/sh
max=99999
for i in `seq 1 $max`
do
echo "Try #$i"
sudo ./tpdebrick 32
sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
sleep 1
done

You have to manually break out of this if you make it past the open-multi-error after "All Done". Alternatively, you can use the following script which will automatically stop when it is successful:

#!/bin/sh
while !(sudo ./tpdebrick 32)
do
sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
sleep 1
done


----------



## topher67

guard0g said:


> I added two lines in the lev script so it runs automatically, without the need to press power-home-up or unplug/plug the USB:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> max=99999
> for i in `seq 1 $max`
> do
> echo "Try #$i"
> sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
> sleep 1
> done
> 
> You have to manually break out of this if you make it past the open-multi-error after "All Done". Alternatively, you can use the following script which will automatically stop when it iman. uccessful:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> while !(sudo ./tpdebrick 32)
> do
> sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
> sleep 1
> done


Awesome, thanks man, will give it a whirl as soon as...


----------



## kcer

Hello,

I have a HP Touchpad 4G (not Wifi on but from ATT) and suddenly I got same behaviour: black screen, no power off. I read many posts and concluded it was bootie corrupted (QHSUB_DOAD...). I had no choice to use TPdebrick as last option.

I ran whole process under linux Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (installation from Wubi) but I have a always same abortion message

Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted

I tried with Ubuntu 12.10, crossed different latops after a long battery charge period. My HP touchpad 4G was dual boot WebOS and CM9 with all peripheral working including the 3G GSM module.

I hope you will see what is wrong.

Thx in advance


----------



## freecicero

guard0g, that looks like a great script. running fine for me. I am using the second version that you indicate will stop if successful. I'll just leave this running overnight and hope for the best! thanks!


----------



## gusleglandeur

QFProm Fuse list error

I have sold my problem :

First let charge during 3 day FULL

Do Tp debrick 004 Thanks JC Sullins

Start your touchpad in recovery mode

start novaterm (for create new partition, before delete all previous partition)

enter these ligne For the 32 GB ( If Some people can write it for 16gb and 64 GB it will be wonderful )

lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mmcblk0p14 bs=1024 count=1000
lvm.static pvcreate /dev/mmcblk0p14
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static lvcreate -l 71 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 0 -n root store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 8 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 1 -n var store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 2 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 2 -n update store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 3 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 3 -n log store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 32 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 4 -n mojodb store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 17 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 5 -n filecache store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 3523 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 6 -n media store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 64 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 7 -n swap store
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media

start recovery mode

use webOS Doctor 3.0.0 to restore

It work for me

good luck


----------



## dougleto

eamonnbr said:


> Dougleto,
> 
> Well done on getting going again.
> 
> As a matter of interest, can you explain what exactly you were doing between failed attempts of the script i.e. were you unplugging USB from PC or were you pressing the 3 buttons together etc.
> 
> I have managed to get past the open-multi error previously and kept getting stuck along the way. However, as has been proven by yourself and some others, persistence seems to be key. I believe that I had a little sequence that I went through to get it past the open-multi error but for the life of me I can't recall it or re-create it.


When it actually worked, I was doing a little of both, unplugging USB or pressing the 3 buttons together, so can't help a lot there. The odd thing was, I'd done it tens of times consecutively before with nothing other than the open multi error. This time, within 5 times it got past that error. That's why I think the battery might have something to do with it in my case, but others have pointed out it made no difference for them. Sorry I can't be more help. Man this is a frustrating problem.


----------



## freecicero

Just to report on my efforts I let the script run overnight and still dead as a rock. But the looping automatic script does run beautifully - just set it up and let it hammer away, no need for the three button salute - runs completely unattended.


----------



## byungh

guard0g said:


> I added two lines in the lev script so it runs automatically, without the need to press power-home-up or unplug/plug the USB:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> max=99999
> for i in `seq 1 $max`
> do
> echo "Try #$i"
> sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
> sleep 1
> done
> 
> You have to manually break out of this if you make it past the open-multi-error after "All Done". Alternatively, you can use the following script which will automatically stop when it is successful:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> while !(sudo ./tpdebrick 32)
> do
> sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
> sleep 1
> done


I saved this in loopit.sh and typed sh ./loopit.sh but says [./loopit.sh: 2: ./loopit.sh: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting "do") ] error. How can I make it run?

please help thanks


----------



## ElGuache

guard0g said:


> I added two lines in the lev script so it runs automatically, without the need to press power-home-up or unplug/plug the USB:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> max=99999
> for i in `seq 1 $max`
> do
> echo "Try #$i"
> sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
> sleep 1
> done
> 
> You have to manually break out of this if you make it past the open-multi-error after "All Done". Alternatively, you can use the following script which will automatically stop when it is successful:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> while !(sudo ./tpdebrick 32)
> do
> sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
> sleep 1
> done


I end up with the following, no loop:

Cannot write file tz.mbn

Aborted.

Requesting Reset...

[email protected]:-/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

and it doesn't loop again. it just stops.


----------



## ElGuache

acnatta said:


> Something I've been thinking about after trying this a few times on my 32GB -
> 
> Would changing the device name in order to install a specific app (something like the Amazon appstore) on it before possibly cause the open multi error?
> 
> It comes up as the Qualcomm device when I run lsusb


I was thinking the same. I think the tpdebrick-v004 file was made with a different device name in mind. It could be possible that HP used a different memory drive with Qualcomm as the device name, and I tried to read all the posts from the begining and I remember some one saying that it supost to show up as Palm something. If this is the case, then the tpdebrick-v004 file might need to be updated just for this type of drive, since must people that are having this problem, like me, have said that their drive shows as Qualcoom device and not a "Palm" device.


----------



## petur

freecicero said:


> Just to report on my efforts I let the script run overnight and still dead as a rock. But the looping automatic script does run beautifully - just set it up and let it hammer away, no need for the three button salute - runs completely unattended.


Same here... have been running it for hours, no dice


----------



## petur

ElGuache said:


> I was thinking the same. I think the tpdebrick-v004 file was made with a different device name in mind. It could be possible that HP used a different memory drive with Qualcomm as the device name, and I tried to read all the posts from the begining and I remember some one saying that it supost to show up as Palm something. If this is the case, then the tpdebrick-v004 file might need to be updated just for this type of drive, since must people that are having this problem, like me, have said that their drive shows as Qualcoom device and not a "Palm" device.


AFAIK, it always comes up as a Qualcomm device when it's in QDL mode.


----------



## guard0g

byungh said:


> I saved this in loopit.sh and typed sh ./loopit.sh but says [./loopit.sh: 2: ./loopit.sh: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting "do") ] error. How can I make it run?
> 
> please help thanks


Try:

sudo ./loopit.sh


----------



## guard0g

ElGuache said:


> I end up with the following, no loop:
> 
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> 
> Aborted.
> 
> Requesting Reset...
> 
> [email protected]:-/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$
> 
> and it doesn't loop again. it just stops.


did you forget the ! sign in the while statement?

while !(sudo ./tpdebrick 32)


----------



## ElGuache

guard0g said:


> did you forget the ! sign in the while statement?
> 
> while !(sudo ./tpdebrick 32)


I used the following:

#!/bin/sh
max=99999
for i in `seq 1 $max`
do
echo "Try #$i"
sudo ./tpdebrick 32
sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
sleep 1
done

By the way, I replaced this for the (sudo ./tpdebrick 32) that was first recomended after typing "script"

When I tried to use the other one, the one whith > while !(sudo ./tpdebrick 32) > it tells me that it can't find "tpdebrick".

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## eamonnbr

Some good and some bad news!

Got past the 3 stumbling blocks of:

- Open-Multi error by running the automated script from here. It works a treat but requires persistence. I found that it stopped a few times at "Connect Touchpad...." and subsequently after unplugging and reconnecting the cable it would get past the Open-Multi error in the next 3-5 tries! Worked very consistently like this.

- "Waiting for Fastboot mode" - once I would get by the open-multi error, I would error out for not finding Fastboot mode. Didn't do anything in particular to overcome this but 3 times I got past. Tried all the suggestions from the thread about button combinations on all other attempts but no joy.

- "Checking A6 firmware" - was hanging at this point so as suggested back around pg 76, I commented out this line and hey presto, on one occasion I got all the way to the "All Done". It checked my battery and it gave 0 & 0 readings both times. The home button began to flash from side to side.

The fatal mistake for me at this stage may have been my eagerness to connect it to the stock charger. As soon as I removed the cable from the TP, the home light flashing stopped (and my heart nearly!). Plugged into the stock charger overnight and no lights or signs of life this morning. Tried the button combinations to wake it but no success.

I believe that due to the battery stats being at 0, as soon as I removed from the laptop, I essentially re-bricked it. This morning, I have been running TPDebrick again and it is stalling at "Waiting for Fastboot mode" on the occasions it gets by the open-multi errors.

Has anyone else seen battery stats at 0 when getting "All Done"? I'm thinking that when (not if!) I get that far again I will leave plugged into the laptop for a few hours. Anyone got any thoughts/experiences similar to this or has anyone got a tried and tested solution to the "Waiting for Fastboot mode"?


----------



## eamonnbr

Some good and some bad news!

Got past the 3 stumbling blocks of:

- Open-Multi error by running the automated script from here. It works a treat but requires persistence. I found that it stopped a few times at "Connect Touchpad...." and subsequently after unplugging and reconnecting the cable it would get past the Open-Multi error in the next 3-5 tries! Worked very consistently like this.

- "Waiting for Fastboot mode" - once I would get by the open-multi error, I would error out for not finding Fastboot mode. Didn't do anything in particular to overcome this but 3 times I got past. Tried all the suggestions from the thread about button combinations on all other attempts but no joy.

- "Checking A6 firmware" - was hanging at this point so as suggested back around pg 76, I commented out this line and hey presto, on one occasion I got all the way to the "All Done". It checked my battery and it gave 0 & 0 readings both times. The home button began to flash from side to side.

The fatal mistake for me at this stage may have been my eagerness to connect it to the stock charger. As soon as I removed the cable from the TP, the home light flashing stopped (and my heart nearly!). Plugged into the stock charger overnight and no lights or signs of life this morning. Tried the button combinations to wake it but no success.

I believe that due to the battery stats being at 0, as soon as I removed from the laptop, I essentially re-bricked it. This morning, I have been running TPDebrick again and it is stalling at "Waiting for Fastboot mode" on the occasions it gets by the open-multi errors.

Has anyone else seen battery stats at 0 when getting "All Done"? I'm thinking that when (not if!) I get that far again I will leave plugged into the laptop for a few hours. Anyone got any thoughts/experiences similar to this or has anyone got a tried and tested solution to the "Waiting for Fastboot mode"?


----------



## topher67

As far as batt stats go when you get "all done", my tp was at 0 and still successfully charged. I managed to transfer it from laptop to barrel charger with no adverse effects.

Still, they can be temperamental little buggers, to say the least.....


----------



## guard0g

ElGuache said:


> I used the following:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> max=99999
> for i in `seq 1 $max`
> do
> echo "Try #$i"
> sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
> sleep 1
> done
> 
> By the way, I replaced this for the (sudo ./tpdebrick 32) that was first recomended after typing "script"
> 
> When I tried to use the other one, the one whith > while !(sudo ./tpdebrick 32) > it tells me that it can't find "tpdebrick".
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


You have to save the commands into a script, and then execute the script. You can't type them into the command line. For instance:

1) cut and paste all the commands into a file named "tpauto"

easiest way to do so is to enter the command "cat > tpauto", paste the text, type cntrl-C

2) enter the command "chmod +x tpauto"

3) enter the following to start the script "sudo ./tpauto"

Make sure to replace "32" with "16" if you have a 16GB TP.


----------



## ElGuache

guard0g said:


> You have to save the commands into a script, and then execute the script. You can't type them into the command line. For instance:
> 
> 1) cut and paste all the commands into a file named "tpauto"
> 
> easiest way to do so is to enter the command "cat > tpauto", paste the text, type cntrl-C
> 
> 2) enter the command "chmod +x tpauto"
> 
> 3) enter the following to start the script "sudo ./tpauto"
> 
> Make sure to replace "32" with "16" if you have a 16GB TP.


Thanks for the instructions and it is working really nice, the looping just goes and goes, but it is still not passing the:

Cannot write file tz.mbn

Aborted.

Requesting Reset...

Then it loops again and again, with no sign of "All Done"


----------



## suddene

jcsullins, just wanted to thank you . recieved two dead touchpads a 32gb and 16gb which displayed nothing but black screen, and were apparently dead . tpdebrick revived both and they are now running perfect. Had no issues following instructions. It's people like you that keep scenes strong and your assistance is whole heartedly appreciated. Thank you ..You bring Good Karma and spread it gallantly . Thanks! :goodcry:


----------



## hi-phile

Same problem as many other's here, including bigjoe40. My TP is a 32GB AT&T 4G & WiFi model. I think it had CM9 on it and never powers up after it was shutdown. Tried trickle charging it on USB port for days. Cable is good, and short (found this works best). I found that I needed to download the other webosdoctorp305hstnhatt.jar (since 4G and ATT), so I did, but still didn't make any difference as it always stops at fastboot mode not found after all the install files were completed and uploaded to the TP.

I am able to run the debrick using Ubuntu 12.04 (64-bit) and it get's through all the file transfers until:

Sending CloseFlush...

Done writing files.

Resetting device...

Requesting Reset...

Waiting for fastboot mode...

fastboot mode not found

Aborted.

Still have hope that I can debrick this thing. Is this because i'm running 64-bit?

Update: Found that it didn't matter about using 64-bit, since I used i386 version of Ubuntu Desktop 32-bit from a bootable USB stick and I am still getting the same results.

Fastboot will work to communicate with the TP, but I don't know enough to troubleshoot the debrick scripts on my own.

lsusb reveals:

Bus 002 Device 015: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)

Is there anything that can be done manually via command line using fastboot? I'm not a Linux newbie, but i'm not a developer either.

Attached the typescript results.
View attachment typescript.txt


I'm grasping at straws here. Perhaps I need to extract the files from the webosdoctorp305hstnhatt.jar file and replace the ones under the tpdebrick-v004 dir and also possibly modify jcsullins scripts?


----------



## hi-phile

So, I started digging because i'm curious...

in the tpdebrick script found the following:

devid_fastboot="18d1:d00d"

also found this:

echo "Reseting device..."
perl qdload.pl --lreset

echo "Waiting for fastboot mode..."
if ! `check_usbdevs 60 ${devid_fastboot}`
then
echo "fastboot mode not found"
echo "Aborted."
exit 1
fi

echo "Loading TPToolbox-Headless ..."
fastboot flash bootmem TPToolbox-Headless-v004
if [ $? -ne 0 ];
then
echo "TPToolbox-Headless load failed"
echo "Aborted."
exit 1
fi

So I sort of understand the script, but again i'm not a developer...

When I manually execute the perl command, I get the following result (is this a problem?):

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004# perl qdload.pl --lreset
Requesting Reset...
Invalid Response: 03 00 06

If the Invalid Response is correct, then it appears to be failing to execute the fastboot with the check_usbdevs devid.

Is there anyway to check the usbdevs and/or devid, and that these are correct?


----------



## RonsBricked

I want to thank everyone here. But I can't yet.

I downloaded Ubuntu just so I could fix my TP. Tried to follow the directions in the OP, but was unable to get past here:

17. Run "cd Downloads"

Look, I'm not computer savy so my explanations might be lacking. I was getting an error (no file found?) everytime I would type the command in. So instead, I opened the file, double clicked tpdebrick-v004, connected the touchpad, did the button holding and let it roll. I got all kinds of abort messages in the script box, but when I scrolled all the way to the end, there was the "All Done" message. Unfortunately, I can't find my barrel charger, and don't have a 2a charger in the house, so I couldn't plug it in right away. Right now, the touch pad is hooked up to my workstation at work with the home button doing the side to side, and I'm hoping some magic happens, but I think I'm going to be re-running tp-debrick when I get home.

Man, I hope this works......


----------



## redwire

Dammit! I was *this* close to convincing the wife that I should pick up a new Nexus 7 to replace my dead Touchpad. I did one more search and found TPDebrick and now I have a working Touchpad and no new tablet :lame:

I kid! Fantastic work. I've donated some money for beer and pizza as my way to say thanks. It defaulted to 'moboot', which I suppose I'm thankful for as well, but the donation was triggered by your TP Debrick work.

I'm currently trolling Kijiji for non-working Touchpads to see if I can recreate the magic with another device.

Thanks Again!


----------



## RonsBricked

RonsBricked said:


> I want to thank everyone here. But I can't yet.
> 
> I downloaded Ubuntu just so I could fix my TP. Tried to follow the directions in the OP, but was unable to get past here:
> 
> 17. Run "cd Downloads"
> 
> Look, I'm not computer savy so my explanations might be lacking. I was getting an error (no file found?) everytime I would type the command in. So instead, I opened the file, double clicked tpdebrick-v004, connected the touchpad, did the button holding and let it roll. I got all kinds of abort messages in the script box, but when I scrolled all the way to the end, there was the "All Done" message. Unfortunately, I can't find my barrel charger, and don't have a 2a charger in the house, so I couldn't plug it in right away. Right now, the touch pad is hooked up to my workstation at work with the home button doing the side to side, and I'm hoping some magic happens, but I think I'm going to be re-running tp-debrick when I get home.
> 
> Man, I hope this works......


Fixed! As soon as the scripts finished running, the TP booted right up! Now to do the WebOS doctor! Thanks, after reading all 105 pages, it paid off!


----------



## zaragozad

hello. this is the error message i receive at the end of the process. can anyone help?:

The following NEW packages will be installed:
dfu-util
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 143 not upgraded.
Need to get 24.1 kB of archives.
After this operation, 82.9 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe dfu-util i386 0.5-1 [24.1 kB]
Fetched 24.1 kB in 0s (36.3 kB/s) 
Selecting previously unselected package dfu-util.
(Reading database ... 148785 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking dfu-util (from .../dfu-util_0.5-1_i386.deb) ...
Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-29-generic
cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of overlayfs
cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
lzma: (stdout): Write error: No space left on device
dpkg: error processing initramfs-tools (--unpack):
subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Errors were encountered while processing:
initramfs-tools
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
install dfu-util failed
Aborted.


----------



## dougleto

So I've run into more problems. After tpdebrick was able to get things going again, I updated to CM10.2 and everything seemed to be going great. Then I turned off the tablet again and it was borked (it had turned off and powered back on successfully a few times before). Powering off the tablet is what created the problem in the first place. I ran the tpdebrick automated script on it for a number of hours then, without the script even completing, the tablet powered itself back on. Since then, the tablet crashed while running an app and it was bricked again, many hours on tpdebrick and it came back in the same way (script didn't complete but tablet miraculously came back on). Last night I had to reset the tablet again (it was totally frozen) and, once again, it's bricked. GRRRRR .

So there's obvioulsy something wrong with my TP that tpdebrick isn't really addressing, just temporarily working around. I wanted to ask if anyone had any ideas on things to try. What I'm going to do:

reflash A6 firmware (I know this is to fix battery drain issues, but perhaps it can help)

run WebOS doctor and start from scratch.

Are there any other tools to know about/things to try and fix whatever is going on with this tablet? Any advice appreciated!


----------



## nevertells

RonsBricked said:


> Fixed! As soon as the scripts finished running, the TP booted right up! Now to do the WebOS doctor! Thanks, after reading all 105 pages, it paid off!


Why are you going to run WebOS Doctor? The OP does not say that one should do that after a successful debrick. Please explain why you think you need to run WebOS Doctor.


----------



## RonsBricked

jcsullins said:


> tpdebrick v004 by jcsullins
> ===========================
> TPDebrick is a suite of programs and files used to "debrick"
> HP Touchpads. This process should allow the revival of Touchpads
> that cannot boot due to corrupted raw partitions, corrupted bootloaders
> or corrupted A6 firmware. Note that this should allow you to get
> into bootie (webOS) recovery mode. *Additional steps may be needed
> after to restore the bootie configuration or OS (i.e. webOS doctor).*
> 
> NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
> then you SHOULD NOT do the following.
> 
> NOTE: Before attempting the following,
> you should make sure that the failure to boot isn't due to
> a faulty USB cable or charger.
> 
> NOTE: The following should be considered a LAST RESORT.
> If the Touchpad isn't already "bricked",
> then the following may very well "brick" it.
> 
> NOTE: USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!
> 
> TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
> Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
> assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb).
> 
> 1. Click "Try Ubuntu"
> 2. Click the Wifi icon in top right of screen
> 3. Click on your Wifi AP name to establish network connection
> 4. Enter wifi password, if needed
> 5. Click Firefox icon on left of screen
> 6. Download the webOS 3.0.5 doctor from the URL:
> http://downloads.hel...05hstnhwifi.jar
> 7. Select "Save File"
> 8. Click OK
> 9. Download tpdebrick-v004 from the URL:
> http://goo.im/devs/j...ebrick-v004.zip
> 10. Select "Save File"
> 11. Click OK
> 12. Wait for downloads to complete
> 13. Click "Dash Home" (icon in top left corner of screen)
> 14. Type in "Terminal"
> 15. Click on the "Terminal" icon
> 16. Click in the "Terminal" window
> 17. Run "cd Downloads"
> 18. Run "unzip tpdebrick-v004"
> 19. Run "cd tpdebrick-v004"
> 20. Connect touchpad
> 21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
> 22. Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
> 23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)
> 
> The tpdebrick process can take from 5 to 10 minutes (or even more
> if you have very slow network connection). It should end with "ALL DONE."
> If the process hangs for more than 5 minutes, you can abort the process
> by pressing Ctrl-\ (Ctrl key and key with '|' above '\').
> 
> 24. Run "exit" (this will stop the output capture started with 'script')
> 
> 25. If the 'tpdebrick' process did not end with "ALL DONE." you should
> upload the "typescript" file (the output capture) so that the cause
> of failure can be diagnosed. Regardless, it's a good idea to save
> this file somewhere for future analysis, if needed.
> 
> 26. Click icon in far right corner of screen
> 27. Select "shutdown"
> 28. Select "shutdown" or "reboot"
> 
> 29. Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger and allow to charge for
> several hours





nevertells said:


> Why are you going to run WebOS Doctor? The OP does not say that one should do that after a successful debrick. Please explain why you think you need to run WebOS Doctor.


The OP states



> *Additional steps may be needed
> after to restore the bootie configuration or OS (i.e. webOS doctor).*


So I did it anyway. The unit works brand new. Thanks!


----------



## pw11377

[quote name="dougleto" post="1496217" timestamp="1383061718"]
So I've run into more problems. After tpdebrick was able to get things going again, I updated to CM10.2 and everything seemed to be going great. Then I turned off the tablet again and it was borked (it had turned off and powered back on successfully a few times before). Powering off the tablet is what created the problem in the first place. I ran the tpdebrick automated script on it for a number of hours then, without the script even completing, the tablet powered itself back on. Since then, the tablet crashed while running an app and it was bricked again, many hours on tpdebrick and it came back in the same way (script didn't complete but tablet miraculously came back on). Last night I had to reset the tablet again (it was totally frozen) and, once again, it's bricked. GRRRRR .

So there's obvioulsy something wrong with my TP that tpdebrick isn't really addressing, just temporarily working around. I wanted to ask if anyone had any ideas on things to try. What I'm going to do:

reflash A6 firmware (I know this is to fix battery drain issues, but perhaps it can help)
run WebOS doctor and start from scratch.

My tablet had the same problem, once turned off, it bricked, I have to redo the whole debrick procedure. So, I decide to load a most stable version of Jelly Bean with automatit for battery monitoring. I flashed A6 firmware. It didn't help, the tablet stayed dead. So, after I was able to recover, I left it alone.
Good luck.


----------



## dougleto

pw11377 said:


> My tablet had the same problem, once turned off, it bricked, I have to redo the whole debrick procedure. So, I decide to load a most stable version of Jelly Bean with automatit for battery monitoring. I flashed A6 firmware. It didn't help, the tablet stayed dead. So, after I was able to recover, I left it alone.
> Good luck.


When you bricked your tablet the 2nd time, did the debrick process successfully complete or did it just start working again while you were going through the process? Mine doesn't actually complete the script, it just turns back on at somepoint.


----------



## pw11377

dougleto said:


> When you bricked your tablet the 2nd time, did the debrick process successfully complete or did it just start working again while you were going through the process? Mine doesn't actually complete the script, it just turns back on at somepoint.


I had to restart the debrick process from scratch, until it's all done, the moboot screen came up and boot to Jelly Bean. To avoid frequent update and sudden turn off, I chose to install jc's 4.1.2 version which is the most stable, everything's working properly.

I had it over clock to 1.7g. It's very smooth and never crash on me. I intended to keep it until I am ready to replace with a tablet.


----------



## dougleto

pw11377 said:


> I had to restart the debrick process from scratch, until it's all done, the moboot screen came up and boot to Jelly Bean. To avoid frequent update and sudden turn off, I chose to install jc's 4.1.2 version which is the most stable, everything's working properly.
> 
> I had it over clock to 1.7g. It's very smooth and never crash on me. I intended to keep it until I am ready to replace with a tablet.


This is why my case seems odd to me. When I restart the process, it never gets through the tpdebrick script successfully, but some hours (or days) of hammering at it with the automagic script, it just starts working again as if nothing ever happened.

Anyone know if webos doctor might do something useful here or is that the same as doing a full erase from w/in WebOS (why I already did)?


----------



## nevertells

dougleto said:


> This is why my case seems odd to me. When I restart the process, it never gets through the tpdebrick script successfully, but some hours (or days) of hammering at it with the automagic script, it just starts working again as if nothing ever happened.
> 
> Anyone know if webos doctor might do something useful here or is that the same as doing a full erase from w/in WebOS (why I already did)?


 A full erase is the equivalent of a factory reset. If you plan on using WebOS Dr, be sure you uninstall Android before you do it or it will fail. However, I would recommend a full erase rather than WebOS Dr. The Dr. is meant to be used when WebOS is having serious problems or will not boot. Just to be safe, I would also suggest that you flash the A6 firmware. I would also suggest that you do not let your touchpad go below 15 or 20 percent battery without recharging. Always recharge at the end of the day, and when not using keep it turned off. Unfortunately, you may be one of the unlucky ones who has a touchpad that acts like it's bricking even if you follow all the normal good housekeeping practices. Wish you luck at keeping the bricking gremlins away from your tablet.


----------



## dougleto

nevertells said:


> A full erase is the equivalent of a factory reset. If you plan on using WebOS Dr, be sure you uninstall Android before you do it or it will fail. However, I would recommend a full erase rather than WebOS Dr. The Dr. is meant to be used when WebOS is having serious problems or will not boot. Just to be safe, I would also suggest that you flash the A6 firmware. I would also suggest that you do not let your touchpad go below 15 or 20 percent battery without recharging. Always recharge at the end of the day, and when not using keep it turned off. Unfortunately, you may be one of the unlucky ones who has a touchpad that acts like it's bricking even if you follow all the normal good housekeeping practices. Wish you luck at keeping the bricking gremlins away from your tablet.


Good advice but I think I'm just unlucky with this TP. I reflashed the A6 firmware, uninstalled Android, did a full erase from WebOS, reinstalled Android, and still, when I power off the tablet, it is bricked. So I have to keep it on all the time and if it ever crashes while using it, it's hosed. Oh well, guess it's been a good run...


----------



## ceevee

dougleto said:


> Good advice but I think I'm just unlucky with this TP. I reflashed the A6 firmware, uninstalled Android, did a full erase from WebOS, reinstalled Android, and still, when I power off the tablet, it is bricked. So I have to keep it on all the time and if it ever crashes while using it, it's hosed. Oh well, guess it's been a good run...


I'm having similiar experience as well. As soon as WebOS boots, it has to be kept on. If I reboot or turn the device off, the TP is in the bricked state.


----------



## dougleto

ceevee said:


> I'm having similiar experience as well. As soon as WebOS boots, it has to be kept on. If I reboot or turn the device off, the TP is in the bricked state.


Any tricks on how to quickly debrick it or does the tpdebrick script work on the first go for you? I have to hammer at it for days/hours which is the most annoying part. It wouldn't bother me otherwise.


----------



## lmt1979

Goo.im doesn't seem to have the debrick package anymore. Would someone post it for me here on a mirror? I am needing to try something if it's not available anymore my TP is down for the count.


----------



## nevertells

lmt1979 said:


> Goo.im doesn't seem to have the debrick package anymore. Would someone post it for me here on a mirror? I am needing to try something if it's not available anymore my TP is down for the count.


Goo.im is in the process of moving to a new server system. So things will be sketchy for a while.


----------



## AndroidLover

lmt1979 said:


> Goo.im doesn't seem to have the debrick package anymore. Would someone post it for me here on a mirror? I am needing to try something if it's not available anymore my TP is down for the count.


Here you go: http://www.file-upload.net/download-8250964/tpdebrick-v004.zip.html

MD5sum: 2d0f234d3d77bba0c531373652dc5fe1

Good luck! :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## lmt1979

AndroidLover said:


> Here you go: http://www.file-upload.net/download-8250964/tpdebrick-v004.zip.html
> 
> MD5sum: 2d0f234d3d77bba0c531373652dc5fe1
> 
> Good luck! :emoji_u1f603:


Thanks a bunch, about to give it a shot now.


----------



## dontblink

Hi all,

I thought I'd enter a new data point.

I have the same problem as most of you that weren't able to successfully debrick the touchpad (keep getting the openmulti error, cannot write tz.ebm aborted, etc...). So I cracked open the Touchpad.

The first thing I did was replace the battery with a full charged one. Did not work. I was hoping at least the battery pull would get the thing out of QDL mode (in which it seems to be permanently stuck). So another data point that simply replacing the battery may not fix your issue.

I'm currently running loopit.sh that is continually trying to execute tpdeprick.sh. Its been about 50 tries so far and no luck. Will post if anything else works. Currently it looks like the motherboard would have to be replaced if this doesn't work (this seems a bit pricey tbh).


----------



## petur

Well I've given up, gave in and ordered a new tablet. Not HP 

Now I'm wondering if I should keep the dead touchpad for a while in case somebody finds a fix, or cash in the touchstone charger now that there is still a small market for it


----------



## Fletch

petur said:


> Well I've given up, gave in and ordered a new tablet. Not HP


Out of curiosity, what did you get and how do you like it? One of the things that has kept me from upgrading this long is the Touchstone. Now that I've had one for so long, I can't imagine using a tablet without the convenience of wireless charging. I'm surprised at how few of the newer 10 inch tablets have it.


----------



## nevertells

Fletch said:


> Out of curiosity, what did you get and how do you like it? One of the things that has kept me from upgrading this long is the Touchstone. Now that I've had one for so long, I can't imagine using a tablet without the convenience of wireless charging. I'm surprised at how few of the newer 10 inch tablets have it.


HP TouchPad was way ahead of it's time. If HP had just made it an Android tablet from the start, they would have had a winner. Bad management will kill a good product every time.


----------



## p2user

Just want to say a big thanks to jcsullins :grin: Followed the instructions and now my Touchpad switches on and goes to the moboot screen.

But, now i can't boot to WebOS (goes to a HP logo and freezes) and Android (Gets stuck on the Cyanogen splash screen) :gocry: If i pick ClockworkMod it boots up but has lots of error messages about mounting, I think it can't see partitions. Can anyone help me what i can do please?


----------



## petur

Fletch said:


> Out of curiosity, what did you get and how do you like it? One of the things that has kept me from upgrading this long is the Touchstone. Now that I've had one for so long, I can't imagine using a tablet without the convenience of wireless charging. I'm surprised at how few of the newer 10 inch tablets have it.


To be honest, I was already thinking of getting a smaller tablet for on-the-go, so I got a nexus 7 (2013, 32GB, wifi). Should arrive tomorrow.

I haven t found a 10 incher that ticks all my marks yet.

</OT>


----------



## dontblink

p2user said:


> Just want to say a big thanks to jcsullins :grin: Followed the instructions and now my Touchpad switches on and goes to the moboot screen.
> 
> But, now i can't boot to WebOS (goes to a HP logo and freezes) and Android (Gets stuck on the Cyanogen splash screen) :gocry: If i pick ClockworkMod it boots up but has lots of error messages about mounting, I think it can't see partitions. Can anyone help me what i can do please?


I would suggest you start from scratch. I.E. use WebOSDoctor to reinstall webos and then reinstall the Android rom of your choice.


----------



## dontblink

dontblink said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I thought I'd enter a new data point.
> 
> I have the same problem as most of you that weren't able to successfully debrick the touchpad (keep getting the openmulti error, cannot write tz.ebm aborted, etc...). So I cracked open the Touchpad.
> 
> The first thing I did was replace the battery with a full charged one. Did not work. I was hoping at least the battery pull would get the thing out of QDL mode (in which it seems to be permanently stuck). So another data point that simply replacing the battery may not fix your issue.
> 
> I'm currently running loopit.sh that is continually trying to execute tpdeprick.sh. Its been about 50 tries so far and no luck. Will post if anything else works. Currently it looks like the motherboard would have to be replaced if this doesn't work (this seems a bit pricey tbh).


Well I couldn't revive mine. I ended up purchasing a new motherboard (~$60) to fix this issue.


----------



## kcer

Hi all,

I need help!

I got same issue to debrick my 64Go WiFi touchpad. My touchpad was runing with WebOS3.05 and Android CM. Iwas reinstalling all and prior to go on I removed from WebOS trace of android (I did run ACMuninstaller), run a full erase from with WebOS and webdoctored it. By reinstalling all my profile the Touchpad became unresponsive connected to PC with a message I could not have time to read.

After unplug/plug to USb port QHUSB_DLOAD, no blink on home buton... nothing then I tried to go through TPdebrick-v004

The process stops at "Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn" then aborted. I reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 / 12.10 / 13.04 from Wubi either on XP ou Win7 professinoal. I cloned my hard drives, installed the 3 versions of ubuntu. I tried 11.04 from pendrive and ISO.

It still aborts at same stage. I have been through many forums related to TP debrick and "Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn".

I looked at tpnobootie64.cfg that mentions appsboot-moboot refering to "HP Touchpad 32GB Wifi Bootloader": could it be the cause?

I can attach typescript.txt here the end of it

Response: ACK 0x10001800 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001c00; 70776 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10001c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10002000; 69752 bytes left.
Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn
Aborted.

Regards


----------



## AndroidLover

p2user said:


> Just want to say a big thanks to jcsullins :grin: Followed the instructions and now my Touchpad switches on and goes to the moboot screen.
> 
> But, now i can't boot to WebOS (goes to a HP logo and freezes) and Android (Gets stuck on the Cyanogen splash screen) :gocry: If i pick ClockworkMod it boots up but has lots of error messages about mounting, I think it can't see partitions. Can anyone help me what i can do please?


Could you have run a tpdebrick instance with the wrong memory size? I.e. tpdebrick 32 when you have a 16GB Touchpad? AFAIR we have had that one or two times where people have not been sure about their memory size and run the script with the wrong parameter. Running it again with the correct memory size fixed this problem of not booting up correctly...


----------



## p2user

AndroidLover said:


> Could you have run a tpdebrick instance with the wrong memory size? I.e. tpdebrick 32 when you have a 16GB Touchpad? AFAIR we have had that one or two times where people have not been sure about their memory size and run the script with the wrong parameter. Running it again with the correct memory size fixed this problem of not booting up correctly...


I thought we couldn't run the tpdebrick process again. I'm sure i had a 16GB but when i sent it for repairs i didn't check if it was 16GB or 32GB as i thought when using android why i had more memory than before. I will run tpdebrick 32 this time and see what happens, fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## p2user

AndroidLover said:


> Could you have run a tpdebrick instance with the wrong memory size? I.e. tpdebrick 32 when you have a 16GB Touchpad? AFAIR we have had that one or two times where people have not been sure about their memory size and run the script with the wrong parameter. Running it again with the correct memory size fixed this problem of not booting up correctly...


Just ran again even though it says not to run if you can get the big USB symbol on the screen via the buttons key press. Ran tpdebrick 32 as originally i did have a 16GB TP but must of been sent back a 32GB TP from HP when it was sent in for warranty repairs.

I'm so happy now and my daughter can use the tablet again !!!!!


----------



## touchedpad

Hey guys. I'm trying to run tpdebrick to save my 32GB WiFI touchpad. Its dead as in paperweight but the computer shows "QHSUSB_DLOAD" when the power + vol down + home combo is held down.

I'm running it in 32bit Ubuntu 12.04 on a live USB. I'm encountering an issue:

Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

I've tried resetting the Touchpad when this occurs but it doesn't work.

Any suggestions? I'm desperate to save this thing.


----------



## jerszone

would this work for a bricked hp pre 3?


----------



## topher67

jerszone said:


> would this work for a bricked hp pre 3?


No, def not.


----------



## touchedpad

I've also tried these steps:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot

Still getting same error:

Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

Any ideas?

Also, here's my typescript file.

View attachment typescript.txt


I notice I'm getting the following error. Is it relevant?

Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000


----------



## guard0g

touchedpad said:


> I've also tried these steps:
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
> 
> Still getting same error:
> 
> Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Done writing files.
> Reseting device...
> Requesting Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> fastboot mode not found
> Aborted.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Also, here's my typescript file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typescript.txt
> 
> I notice I'm getting the following error. Is it relevant?
> 
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000


I encountered this error before. I kept running the tpdebrick script and after 8 fastboot errors it made it through.


----------



## petur

touchedpad said:


> I notice I'm getting the following error. Is it relevant?
> 
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000


No.


----------



## petur

dontblink said:


> Well I couldn't revive mine. I ended up purchasing a new motherboard (~$60) to fix this issue.


Right... I had decided to give up on my HP touchpad, and then you post that....

I just bought a broken Touchpad of which the mainboard is supposed to be fine (case and battery borked), will see how it goes when it arrives.


----------



## touchedpad

guard0g said:


> I encountered this error before. I kept running the tpdebrick script and after 8 fastboot errors it made it through.





petur said:


> No.


Thanks! I've run it about 10 times so far and no luck yet. I'll try again later.


----------



## bet3zzz

I've been trying to revive a dead Touchpad I bought on eBay. My daughter wants a tablet, and we like the Touchpad we have so much, I figured I'd try to see if I could bring one back from the dead to give to her.

I was using Ubuntu 12.04 on a flash drive and kept getting the open multi error - over and over again. I just kept at it and finally got somewhere, until the fastboot issue reared its ugly head. Eventually, I was able to get past it by holding the power and home buttons when fastboot was attempting to load. More and more failures... Finally, it started to write to the A6 - and failed. More and more failures... FInally swapped the USB drive to an old XP machine, and after numerous other failed attempts, it finally went all the way through to the "All Done" message. The home button started left-right flashing. I unplugged the USB cable from the computer and plugged it into the HP charger. I know the charger is good, as it regularly charges my other Touchpad.

So now, it's just sitting there on the table, plugged in, with nothing flashing. It's been there a couple hours, and I am freaking out a bit. It seems like there should be some sign of life. I am thinking I should just leave it alone, but I'm wondering if I should intervene somehow... If I should try to power it on or something. I think I will let it sit at least overnight, but so I need to do something (power on, reset, etc.) at some point, or will it wake up on its own?

Thanks in advance. This thread has been a great help so far. I think I've read almost all of it.


----------



## nevertells

bet3zzz said:


> So now, it's just sitting there on the table, plugged in, with nothing flashing. It's been there a couple hours, and I am freaking out a bit. It seems like there should be some sign of life. I am thinking I should just leave it alone, but I'm wondering if I should intervene somehow... If I should try to power it on or something. I think I will let it sit at least overnight, but so I need to do something (power on, reset, etc.) at some point, or will it wake up on its own?
> 
> Thanks in advance. This thread has been a great help so far. I think I've read almost all of it.


If it's going to work, you have got to let it charge. Badly discharged batteries can sometimes take days to finally come to life. If it gets past a certain point, the tablet will wake up and boot to whatever is the default OS in Moboot and continue charging.


----------



## bet3zzz

nevertells said:


> If it's going to work, you have got to let it charge. Badly discharged batteries can sometimes take days to finally come to life. If it gets past a certain point, the tablet will wake up and boot to whatever is the default OS in Moboot and continue charging.


OK Cool. I just wanted to make sure I didn't screw it up by not doing something I was supposed to do. At the end of the debrick process, it showed some battery condition information. Both tests showed zero volts, so I guess it was very discharged or completely dead, if there's even a battery in there (you never know what you might get on eBay).

If this ends up working, the key will have been persistence and reading 99.9% of this thread. If I hadn't read things carefully, I would have missed the bit about getting the TP into fastboot mode. What else have you got to do in a Saturday night? Put on a movie and start pressing buttons!

Thanks again to everyone working on all this.


----------



## bet3zzz

Two days and still nothing. I'm starting to think there are other issues at work here - screen or battery or something. Should the charger or back of the Touchpad be getting warm at least?


----------



## nevertells

bet3zzz said:


> Two days and still nothing. I'm starting to think there are other issues at work here - screen or battery or something. Should the charger or back of the Touchpad be getting warm at least?


Yes, normal charging will cause the charger to become quite warm. It may be something else. It's up to you how much time and money you want to invest or just move on to a new tablet.


----------



## hi-phile

zaragozad said:


> hello. this is the error message i receive at the end of the process. can anyone help?:
> 
> The following NEW packages will be installed:
> dfu-util
> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 143 not upgraded.
> Need to get 24.1 kB of archives.
> After this operation, 82.9 kB of additional disk space will be used.
> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe dfu-util i386 0.5-1 [24.1 kB]
> Fetched 24.1 kB in 0s (36.3 kB/s)
> Selecting previously unselected package dfu-util.
> (Reading database ... 148785 files and directories currently installed.)
> Unpacking dfu-util (from .../dfu-util_0.5-1_i386.deb) ...
> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-29-generic
> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of overlayfs
> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
> lzma: (stdout): Write error: No space left on device
> dpkg: error processing initramfs-tools (--unpack):
> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
> Processing triggers for man-db ...
> Errors were encountered while processing:
> initramfs-tools
> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
> install dfu-util failed
> Aborted.


It appears you are out of disk space redo the Ubuntu 12.04 bootable usb.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mephits

I just wanted to add my thanks and say TPDebrick saved my second Touchpad. It came to me totally non-booting, even after plugging in for days. Battery failure icon. TPDebrick on an Ubuntu Live USB worked like a champ. Thanks again!

--

Hurley


----------



## bet3zzz

nevertells said:


> Yes, normal charging will cause the charger to become quite warm. It may be something else. It's up to you how much time and money you want to invest or just move on to a new tablet.


Time to yank the battery, I guess.


----------



## touchedpad

I still can't get past the "fastboot mode not found"

I've tried everything in this thread and I've run TPdebrick about 30 times.

Does anyone know if its possible to get in contact with jcsullins? I've tried sending a PM but no response.

Does he hang out on IRC?


----------



## nevertells

touchedpad said:


> I still can't get past the "fastboot mode not found"
> I've tried everything in this thread and I've run TPdebrick about 30 times.
> 
> Does anyone know if its possible to get in contact with jcsullins? I've tried sending a PM but no response.
> Does he hang out on IRC?


I believe somewhere in this thread it is mentioned where on IRC he hangs out. He is not a very responsive kind of guy. When he is in the mood, we hear from him. When he is not, we don't. Let us know if you find him on IRC and talk to him. When he first started this thread, he was very helpful over there, now I don't know. He has yet to release the Blue Tooth code he promised he would several months ago.


----------



## petur

petur said:


> Right... I had decided to give up on my HP touchpad, and then you post that....
> 
> I just bought a broken Touchpad of which the mainboard is supposed to be fine (case and battery borked), will see how it goes when it arrives.


Right now I have a working touchpad with a borked battery, now trickle-charging my own battery, hoping it will come alive again. Otherwise I need to buy a new battery too.

The broken touchpad I used to salvage the mainboard from cost me 33 euro (+ shipping).

I guess I have no more reasons to hang around here....


----------



## Lxixboss

Touchpad hangs after successful tpdebrick-v004

Okay. So my 16GB Touchpad seemed bricked. No combination of buttons held for any amount of time, charging, plugging and unplugging the USB cable from the charger a zillion times, etc. had any effect. I ran tpdebrick-v004 and everything went well and ended with the All Done message. After a few hours on the charger, the TP came to life and displayed my moboot 0.3.5 menu. Unfortunately, it was all downhill from then on.

My Moboot menu has 6 options: boot webOS, boot CyanogenMod, boot ClockworkMod, boot webOS Recovery, reboot and shutdown. When I try to boot into webOS or CyanogenMod, it hangs with the hp logo or smiling android face respectively. When I try to boot into ClockworkMod, I get a series of choices: reboot system now, apply update from sdcard, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache partition, install zip from sdcard, backup and restore, mounts andstorage, advanced, power off and +++++Go Back+++++.

I don't have anything to install from an sd card so I tried the other options (it seems to me that the one that I want is wipe data/factory reset). When I select this and confirm that that is what I want to do, I get 5 errors:

Error mounting /sdcard/ .android_secure!

E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log

E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log

E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log

E:Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

The other options from that menu give similar results.

When I boot webOS Recovery from my main moboot menu and run the webOS doctor from my PC, the software starts and gets to 8%. It then tells me that it couldn't recover my device.

There you have it. It seems that I've gotten a good ways from my bricked TouchPad and just need to get over the next hurdle. It seems to me that if I could wipe the memory and do a clean install of either webOS or CyanogenMod (much like you would do on a Windows computer), I would be OK. Alas, I have no idea how to do this. If anyone could help me out, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topher67

Lxixboss: when you ran tpdebrick-v004, did you use ./tpdebrick 16 or 32?

I had a similar problem, found out I had a 32gb tp, not a 16gb and using the wrong parameter can result in this behaviour.

Otherwise, are you able to reboot and hold volume up to get into recovery mode, and then use webos doctor to reset the tp. This means you'll have to start from scratch installing android, whereas a successful debrick should leave previous android partitions intact.

Hope this helps.


----------



## topher67

Sorry, duplicate post.. oops


----------



## Lxixboss

topher67 said:


> Lxixboss: when you ran tpdebrick-v004, did you use ./tpdebrick 16 or 32?
> 
> I had a similar problem, found out I had a 32gb tp, not a 16gb and using the wrong parameter can result in this behaviour.
> 
> Otherwise, are you able to reboot and hold volume up to get into recovery mode, and then use webos doctor to reset the tp. This means you'll have to start from scratch installing android, whereas a successful debrick should leave previous android partitions intact.
> 
> Hope this helps.


This is a TP that I was given. I was told it was a 16GB model but I don't know how to tell if I can't get it to boot.?? Again, webOS doctor stops at 8%.


----------



## Lxixboss

topher67 said:


> Sorry, duplicate post.. oops


WOW! I tried running tpdebrick 32 and it worked! Now to fix the touchscreen. The previous owner cracked the case open and now I see that the touchscreen doesn't work. I will post message in an appropriate thread.

Thanks again!


----------



## topher67

Lxixboss said:


> WOW! I tried running tpdebrick 32 and it worked! Now to fix the touchscreen. The previous owner cracked the case open and now I see that the touchscreen doesn't work. I will post message in an appropriate thread.Thanks again!


Cool, glad you got it running. Those screen connectors are kinda fiddly, hopefully it just hasn't been seated correctly and it won't be too much of a pain to fix.
Good luck!


----------



## ceevee

touchedpad said:


> I still can't get past the "fastboot mode not found"
> 
> I've tried everything in this thread and I've run TPdebrick about 30 times.
> 
> Does anyone know if its possible to get in contact with jcsullins? I've tried sending a PM but no response.
> 
> Does he hang out on IRC?


Same here. It restarts the touchpad, waits for fastboot mode, then times out.


----------



## TIFLISKIY

Hello.

Sorry for my English.

I have some problems. the First is bricked hp touchpad 32. I follow the instuction on this page. The second problem I see the message fastboot mode not found.

I'm attaching typescript. May you say where is my mistake. Thanks very much.

WBR Nikoloz Khachaturov.


----------



## AndroidLover

Nikoloz, where is your typescript?

In most cases, the fastboot mode not found error has not been resolved until today. But let us have a look at your typescript first...


----------



## TIFLISKIY

I'm sorry. I'm attaching typescript file. What did you say about this http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/it%E2%80%99s-risen-my-zombie-android-touchpad-alive


----------



## zdentonz

Hello,

Does anyone have a link or maybe a mirror image of the TPDebrick? When I click on JP's link in the instructions, it says the file is not found. Any help?

Thanks

EDIT: After looking back a few pages, I found it.


----------



## vrana116

Thanks for solution. I had lost hope for touch-pad and your steps provided it. Very much thankful. However I noticed link http://goo.im/devs/j...ebrick-v004.zip is not correct. But I found correct file somewhere else. Please fix this link for othres.


----------



## kcer

Hello,

I got 2 touchpad bricked: 1 TP 4G with CM9 than run bricked during charge under WebOS with its original charger. The other one is a 64Go with CM10 that crashed while I was downloading patches.

I used TPdebrick-v004 with ubuntu 12.04, 12.10 13.04 and 11.04.

-The 4G Touchpad always abort tpdebrick at "can't write file tz.mbn" whatever linux version, and it seems to happen to many of us.

i am fighthing for 3 weeks with HP to have it under service because it only 10 month old bought new!

-The touchpad 64Gb is in a step ahead. After many attempts using several original USB cable and USB ports and reinitiating the process I achieved "ALL done" with 11.04 linux. I got empty battery screen let Touchpad 64Go charge all night and got HP logo but no boot, not recognised by webOS doctor. It is not anymore QHUSb_DLOAD mode. I let battery dry, back to empty battery, recharge, still stuck at HP logo.

I rerun tpdebrick : same again, no boot, not recognised by novaterm or webOSdoctor.

I read many post for weeks about bricked touchpad but I did found any case like mine: debricked but blocked at HP logo and not Qualcomm mode.

Does someone have an idea or face something similar?

As a general remark I am more than quite upsetas HW engineer about HP could to have designed something so fragile, because I got in addition a Pre3 new hardly used as spare that became bricked during its night charge on a touchstone: 1 Pre3, 2 TPs. Great score!


----------



## zdentonz

So my touchpad is completely blank and does not show any LED or anything when charging. Does this mean TPdebrick should work for me? I tried it and all I get is:

"Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds . . .

QDL Mode not found

Aborting."

I looked and saw that one individual mentioned removing the battery. Has this worked for everyone else? I would hate resorting to such measure but I will if its relatively easy and/or its my last resort to make this thing operational.


----------



## JonDavid

The Touchpad is one frustrating device. Part of me wants to throw it in the bin and just pick up a Nexus and another part of me just can't let go, after all you try getting another 4:3 9.7 inch tablet with wireless charging.

So, I am having no luck with tpdebrick - Constant fails. lsusb shows Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode) and can't be changed, so I think this is the issue, but who knows. The annoying thing is that the first time I tried tpdebrick I got it cycling the little white home button lights. It booted and I charged it fully. I was about to send the dev some beer money, until in preparation of a full reset back to factory, I decided to restart. Damn! That was the last time I had anything appear on screen.

I think the battery must be ok as it did charge so I have 2 possible ways forward. The first is to leave it in the drawer for a few weeks and hope that it decharges sufficiently that I can get the blinking lights back. Anyway to speed this up?

Secondly, I have downloaded the Qualcomm QPST tools and wanted to try to force something. The instructions on the web are beyond vague and I was wondering if anyone had any success/warnings about using these tools?

EDIT: looks like most of the work trying to get the QPST tools to do something finally ends up with the Brixfix and tpdebrick programs. Back in the drawer it goes I guess.


----------



## guard0g

JonDavid said:


> The Touchpad is one frustrating device. Part of me wants to throw it in the bin and just pick up a Nexus and another part of me just can't let go, after all you try getting another 4:3 9.7 inch tablet with wireless charging.
> 
> So, I am having no luck with tpdebrick - Constant fails. lsusb shows Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode) and can't be changed, so I think this is the issue, but who knows. The annoying thing is that the first time I tried tpdebrick I got it cycling the little white home button lights. It booted and I charged it fully. I was about to send the dev some beer money, until in preparation of a full reset back to factory, I decided to restart. Damn! That was the last time I had anything appear on screen.
> 
> I think the battery must be ok as it did charge so I have 2 possible ways forward. The first is to leave it in the drawer for a few weeks and hope that it decharges sufficiently that I can get the blinking lights back. Anyway to speed this up?
> 
> Secondly, I have downloaded the Qualcomm QPST tools and wanted to try to force something. The instructions on the web are beyond vague and I was wondering if anyone had any success/warnings about using these tools?
> 
> EDIT: looks like most of the work trying to get the QPST tools to do something finally ends up with the Brixfix and tpdebrick programs. Back in the drawer it goes I guess.


I've been wondering about this also. What would happen if we held down the Pwr-Home key combination for an extended period - would that allow the TP to discharge? What if we held the buttons when the TP was connected to a charger? Would that allow the TP to charge and circumvent the QDL no-charging problem?


----------



## nevertells

guard0g said:


> I've been wondering about this also. What would happen if we held down the Pwr-Home key combination for an extended period - would that allow the TP to discharge? What if we held the buttons when the TP was connected to a charger? Would that allow the TP to charge and circumvent the QDL no-charging problem?


 If you all have read this thread, you have seen all the options and what people have tried and what has worked and what has not worked. There seems to be three possibilities, devices that recover on the first try, devices that recover after multiple attempts, and devices that never recover. The question you need to ask yourself is how much time, effort and money do you want to put into this before you decide that you have one of the devices that will never recover. Even though I have two TouchPads that have never given me a problem, I have purchased another tablet that I am in the process of configuring and that will eventually be the replacement for the Touchpads.


----------



## JonDavid

nevertells said:


> If you all have read this thread, you have seen all the options and what people have tried and what has worked and what has not worked. There seems to be three possibilities, devices that recover on the first try, devices that recover after multiple attempts, and devices that never recover. The question you need to ask yourself is how much time, effort and money do you want to put into this before you decide that you have one of the devices that will never recover. Even though I have two TouchPads that have never given me a problem, I have purchased another tablet that I am in the process of configuring and that will eventually be the replacement for the Touchpads.


If the new Nexus 10 has qi charging, then I suppose this will do as a replacement, but given my main usage for my Touchpad is as a web browser, photo frame and Bitcoin price ticker, it seems a little excessive. I also like the Touchpad because the kids aren't always playing games on it and it is usually to be found on its dock where I left it.


----------



## nevertells

JonDavid said:


> If the new Nexus 10 has qi charging, then I suppose this will do as a replacement, but given my main usage for my Touchpad is as a web browser, photo frame and Bitcoin price ticker, it seems a little excessive. I also like the Touchpad because the kids aren't always playing games on it and it is usually to be found on its dock where I left it.


 Don't believe it has it. A lot of manufactures say they're working on it, but I don't think you find many right now that have it. I would stick with your TouchPad.


----------



## Fletch

nevertells said:


> Don't believe it has it. A lot of manufactures say they're working on it, but I don't think you find many right now that have it. I would stick with your TouchPad.


I'll be very surprised if the new Nexus 10 doesn't have Qi.


----------



## TOOR

Not sure if this is the right place to post.

I have been looking for the TPDebrickv004 file for days.

Unable to download from the goo site.

Can anybody send me the file?

Desperate

Thanks

TOOR


----------



## topher67

TOOR said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post.
> 
> I have been looking for the TPDebrickv004 file for days.
> 
> Unable to download from the goo site.
> 
> Can anybody send me the file?
> 
> Desperate
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TOOR


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7GlCRncr9BVUVMtZTNONW9Pb2c/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## TOOR

May the computer gods shine on you forever.

Thank You!!!


----------



## sfongfong

Look at page 107 in the middle of the page. Someone was kind of enough to post the new link for the TPDebrickv004 file.

Regards


----------



## nevertells

Fletch said:


> I'll be very surprised if the new Nexus 10 doesn't have Qi.


Prepare to be surprised: http://www.google.com/nexus/10/specs/


----------



## Fletch

nevertells said:


> Prepare to be surprised: http://www.google.com/nexus/10/specs/


We're talking about the new Nexus 10, rumored to be released this week or next. Your link is the old (aka current) Nexus 10.


----------



## nevertells

Fletch said:


> We're talking about the new Nexus 10, rumored to be released this week or next. Your link is the old (aka current) Nexus 10.


Well, one would think that since the 7 was just released in July without Qi, that would be an indicator of the 10's specs. A Google search produces an expected reveal date of Nov. 22 and no where do any of the specs indicate wireless charging. So we will just have to wait and see. :grin:


----------



## Fletch

nevertells said:


> Well, one would think that since the 7 was just released in July without Qi, that would be an indicator of the 10's specs. A Google search produces an expected reveal date of Nov. 22 and no where do any of the specs indicate wireless charging. So we will just have to wait and see. :grin:


The original Nexus 7 (2012) does not have Qi. The newer Nexus 7 (2013) does indeed have Qi.


----------



## nevertells

Fletch said:


> The original Nexus 7 (2012) does not have Qi. The newer Nexus 7 (2013) does indeed have Qi.


I finally found a spec sheet for the 7, and you are correct. So maybe the 10 will. Waiting to see!


----------



## guard0g

nevertells said:


> If you all have read this thread, you have seen all the options and what people have tried and what has worked and what has not worked. There seems to be three possibilities, devices that recover on the first try, devices that recover after multiple attempts, and devices that never recover. The question you need to ask yourself is how much time, effort and money do you want to put into this before you decide that you have one of the devices that will never recover. Even though I have two TouchPads that have never given me a problem, I have purchased another tablet that I am in the process of configuring and that will eventually be the replacement for the Touchpads.


I did read the entire thread multiple times - thanks for replying.

The touchpad I am trying to fix has displayed all three possibilities. It immediately recovered using tpdebrick the first time. It bricked again when it was turned off. After multiple attempts, it recovered again with tpdebrick. When I turned it off to board a plane, it bricked and has not been able to recover.

When I use the automated loop script, an interesting thing happens. After a few iterations I will receive a "device not found" error message. I have to use one of the two/three button combinations or unplug/plug the USB to have it continue for another few iterations.

Way back in this thread, there was mention that the corrupt bootloader prevented the battery from charging and that insufficient power may be the reason why tpdebrick works in some instances and not others. When I hold the two or three button combination (e.g., Power & Home), the TP will shut down and restart. Is it possible that some charge manages to trickle through during this reboot cycle? Is that perhaps why it sometimes takes multiple attempts before tpdebrick works in some cases? If so, is there a way to continuously loop the reboot cycle until a sufficient charge gets through?


----------



## jhernandez808

jcsullins Thank you for this help! Did as posted and now I am having some signs of life... Just waiting for the Touchpad to charge and comeback to life. Will update when I am back and working on my touchpad again! :grin:

**********UPDATE**********

Touchpad is alive and working. Typing this update from the touchpad! Thanks again jcsullins !


----------



## JonDavid

guard0g said:


> I did read the entire thread multiple times - thanks for replying.
> 
> The touchpad I am trying to fix has displayed all three possibilities. It immediately recovered using tpdebrick the first time. It bricked again when it was turned off. After multiple attempts, it recovered again with tpdebrick. When I turned it off to board a plane, it bricked and has not been able to recover.
> 
> When I use the automated loop script, an interesting thing happens. After a few iterations I will receive a "device not found" error message. I have to use one of the two/three button combinations or unplug/plug the USB to have it continue for another few iterations.
> 
> Way back in this thread, there was mention that the corrupt bootloader prevented the battery from charging and that insufficient power may be the reason why tpdebrick works in some instances and not others. When I hold the two or three button combination (e.g., Power & Home), the TP will shut down and restart. Is it possible that some charge manages to trickle through during this reboot cycle? Is that perhaps why it sometimes takes multiple attempts before tpdebrick works in some cases? If so, is there a way to continuously loop the reboot cycle until a sufficient charge gets through?


That sounds like mine. I had a similar thought regarding the power trickle. I have tried unplugging and re-plugging in the charger dozens of times in succession in the hope of getting a tiny residual charge, but I gave up after about 10 minutes - I don't want to damage it more. I also added the following into my loop script in an attempt to do something similar, but it doesn't seem to do anything useful. I thought I might have a fighting chance controlling a usb hub, but I don't think I can switch it off via software.

echo "1-1" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/unbind

echo "1-1" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/bind

1-1 is my usb device.

I accept this is all a bit deperate, but until the prices on ebay for used Touchpads drop a bit more I shall persevere.


----------



## ganwatfa

Redferne said:


> YES! Another successful revive! This time a 32G 3G/4G Touchpad. jcsullins is a deity!
> I have basically tried everything, new battery, lipo charge, ran tpdebrick 50+ times.
> Still it only showed the QoD symbol. Now jcsullins showed me his magic and built a
> 3G compatible version of tpdebrick. The process went very smoothly and the TP
> is now back alive.
> 
> Sidenote: This TP was somehow completely wiped and the bootie config area was gone.
> Once again jcsullins was able to help and it is now dual booting WebOS and CM10 again.
> 
> Thank you!


can you please share the modification to the script for the TP 32GB 3G ?


----------



## AndroidLover

Can you upload the tpdebrick version for the 4G Touchpad? That would be awesome... :emoji_u1f603:

Thanks!


----------



## petur

petur said:


> Right now I have a working touchpad with a borked battery, now trickle-charging my own battery, hoping it will come alive again. Otherwise I need to buy a new battery too.


For the record, my Touchpad is completely working again, the only part I replaced was the mainboard. The battery turns out to be just fine.

So the tip is to watch ebay for broken touchpads if you suffer from the multi error.


----------



## nevertells

ganwatfa said:


> can you please share the modification to the script for the TP 32GB 3G ?


 I'm curious when all this occurred? How have you been communicating with Mr. Sullins?


----------



## nevertells

petur said:


> For the record, my Touchpad is completely working again, the only part I replaced was the mainboard. The battery turns out to be just fine.
> So the tip is to watch ebay for broken touchpads if you suffer from the multi error.


Edited:

Besides eBay, I would keep an eye on Craigslist and a used device website(called FleaBay) of which I cannot think of the name right now, dammit! :-( Colchiro has used this website to buy and sell TouchPads successfully several times. Hopefully he'll see this, and jump in and enlighten us. I'll do the same if I can get a few brain cells to regenerate successfully.


----------



## hi-phile

AndroidLover said:


> Can you upload the tpdebrick version for the 4G Touchpad? That would be awesome... :emoji_u1f603:
> 
> Thanks!





ganwatfa said:


> can you please share the modification to the script for the TP 32GB 3G ?


+1, I have the same model and cannot get mine debricked. Thank you please.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> Besides eBay, I will keep an eye on Craigslist and a used device website of which I cannot think of the name right now, dammit! :-( Colchiro has used this website to buy and sell TouchPads successfully several times. Hopefully he'll see this, and jump in and enlighten us. I'll do the same if I can get a few brain cells to regenerate successfully.


You mean fleaBay? :huh:

I bought several "bricked" ones there, one of which actually needed debricking and sold one to a friend in person and gave one to my mother for a reader.

Sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> You mean fleaBay? :huh:
> 
> I bought several "bricked" ones there, one of which actually needed debricking and sold one to a friend in person and gave one to my mother for a reader.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not much help.


Yeah, Fleabay! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ganwatfa

jcsullins said:


> tpdebrick v004 by jcsullins
> ===========================
> TPDebrick is a suite of programs and files used to "debrick"
> HP Touchpads. This process should allow the revival of Touchpads
> that cannot boot due to corrupted raw partitions, corrupted bootloaders
> or corrupted A6 firmware. Note that this should allow you to get
> into bootie (webOS) recovery mode. Additional steps may be needed
> after to restore the bootie configuration or OS (i.e. webOS doctor).
> 
> NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
> then you SHOULD NOT do the following.
> 
> NOTE: Before attempting the following,
> you should make sure that the failure to boot isn't due to
> a faulty USB cable or charger.
> 
> NOTE: The following should be considered a LAST RESORT.
> If the Touchpad isn't already "bricked",
> then the following may very well "brick" it.
> 
> NOTE: USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!
> 
> TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
> Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
> assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb).
> 
> 1. Click "Try Ubuntu"
> 2. Click the Wifi icon in top right of screen
> 3. Click on your Wifi AP name to establish network connection
> 4. Enter wifi password, if needed
> 5. Click Firefox icon on left of screen
> 6. Download the webOS 3.0.5 doctor from the URL:
> http://downloads.hel...05hstnhwifi.jar
> 7. Select "Save File"
> 8. Click OK
> 9. Download tpdebrick-v004 from the URL:
> http://goo.im/devs/j...ebrick-v004.zip
> 10. Select "Save File"
> 11. Click OK
> 12. Wait for downloads to complete
> 13. Click "Dash Home" (icon in top left corner of screen)
> 14. Type in "Terminal"
> 15. Click on the "Terminal" icon
> 16. Click in the "Terminal" window
> 17. Run "cd Downloads"
> 18. Run "unzip tpdebrick-v004"
> 19. Run "cd tpdebrick-v004"
> 20. Connect touchpad
> 21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
> 22. Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
> 23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)
> 
> The tpdebrick process can take from 5 to 10 minutes (or even more
> if you have very slow network connection). It should end with "ALL DONE."
> If the process hangs for more than 5 minutes, you can abort the process
> by pressing Ctrl-\ (Ctrl key and key with '|' above '\').
> 
> 24. Run "exit" (this will stop the output capture started with 'script')
> 
> 25. If the 'tpdebrick' process did not end with "ALL DONE." you should
> upload the "typescript" file (the output capture) so that the cause
> of failure can be diagnosed. Regardless, it's a good idea to save
> this file somewhere for future analysis, if needed.
> 
> 26. Click icon in far right corner of screen
> 27. Select "shutdown"
> 28. Select "shutdown" or "reboot"
> 
> 29. Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger and allow to charge for
> several hours


hi jcsullins, I have 2 tps 32gb, the method worked as a charm on the wifi, but had no chance working on the 3g one, can you please share with us the 3g tpdebrick and the method?

thank you very much


----------



## petur

nevertells said:


> Besides eBay, I would keep an eye on Craigslist and a used device website(called FleaBay) of which I cannot think of the name right now, dammit! :-( Colchiro has used this website to buy and sell TouchPads successfully several times. Hopefully he'll see this, and jump in and enlighten us. I'll do the same if I can get a few brain cells to regenerate successfully.


That s probably fine if you live in the US, I m from Belgium and we have two similar sites here (kapaza.be and 2dehands.be) and the only thing I saw there was working touchpads for way too much money...

</OT>


----------



## qkster

First of all: Thank you jcsullins for this.

It worked for unbricking my HP 16 GB TP.

I was on 4.1 when it was found dead overnight.

Other times, Power + Home usually restored it.

Even after prolonged charging, it would not work.

The tpdebrick-v004 restored it back to a CM-boot screen and boot it back into CM.

Will prolly wipe, uninstall and Webdoctor back stock before starting again.

One finer point:

During the unbricking process, the OP instruction was to connect the TP. Press Power, Home and Volume down.

During the scripting process for me, it paused and asked the TP to be connected again.

Pressing Power, Home and Vol Down (repeatedly) didn't work for me.

Instead, pressing Power and Vol UP worked for me and let the scripting proceed to success.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

AndroidLover said:


> Can you upload the tpdebrick version for the 4G Touchpad? That would be awesome... :emoji_u1f603:
> 
> Thanks!


Didn't realize you had a 3g/4g Touchpad as well. Hope you get it going!

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## AndroidLover

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Didn't realize you had a 3g/4g Touchpad as well. Hope you get it going!
> 
> Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


Hi! Yes, believe me, I am stil active, although I am not spending much time here at the moment. In the meanwhile I own several of every model of Touchpads HP had ever designed. Nearly half of them only through repairs (hardware and software/debricking) and of course for testing purposes. And I am also working on your sample of my USB host port extension. Hopefully I can ship it within the next two weeks. :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## lewisont

zdentonz said:


> So my touchpad is completely blank and does not show any LED or anything when charging. Does this mean TPdebrick should work for me? I tried it and all I get is:
> 
> "Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds . . .
> 
> QDL Mode not found
> 
> Aborting."
> 
> I looked and saw that one individual mentioned removing the battery. Has this worked for everyone else? I would hate resorting to such measure but I will if its relatively easy and/or its my last
> 
> resort to make this thing operational.


any luck with this?

i'm trying to revive my father in laws touchpad and I'm getting stuck at the same place. seems the computer isn't recognizing that its connected to the touchpad at all.

i've run the debrick on a couple other touchpads with no such problem


----------



## tiger2013

Hi,

I have tried the steps mentioned and I have the attached results.

My TouchPad still can't charge nor boot up.

Any advice on how to fix this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## gopibala

Hi,

I was able to tpdebrick using the looping script and once it went ahead and completed successfully (Saw "all done" in the output and the home button was flashing). I immediately starting charging using the hp charger, but the screen didn't turn on and no sign of any life after that.

After waiting for few hours, I plugged the tp back onto the laptop and started to tpdebrick again. Though it didn't cross the open multi error, the home button started to flash again after an hour. I thought it was trickle charging and left it connected to my laptop for four more hours, but again no luck, I don't see any low battery sign in the screen...

Any help will be greatly appreciated..

Thanks,
Gopi


----------



## Gradular

You have to charge it with the barrel charger for several hours before you could see any sign of life.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## jnelson76

My brother has a touchpad I've been trying tpdebrick with a ubuntu boot disk and I keep getting to the fastboot step and failing on fastboot mode not found. I've tried power+home during this and power+home+ vol up during this and still no luck. I've also tried 2 different pc.

This TP has doesn't show anything on the screen ever. No question mark etc.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## OtherGuy

I have two Touchpads and thought one of them was destined for the trash heap... but I am stubborn when it comes to this kind of stuff. Thanks to this thread, I have been able to partially resurrect it. I am still not yet able to fully boot either WebOS or Android, but it now powers on and I can get to screens that I couldn't before (including the HP recovery with the USB icon), so I am hopeful that it can be fully restored.

For the record, I used an Ubuntu 12.04 LiveCD and followed the instructions in the OP... mostly. The one difference is that I did not physically connect the Touchpad at step #20, but rather after step #23. Whenever I tried connecting it before executing the script command, it would just hang permanently. I had read in a post somewhere in this thread that someone suggested not connecting it immediately, but waiting for the prompt, so I figured I would give it a try and it seemed to work.

After watching the commands stream through the Terminal window, which was a good sign, I was fortunate to get the 'ALL DONE' message. But, when I plugged the Touchpad into the wall charger, it wouldn't power on... the home buttons just kept flashing away like before. I finally gave up and went to bed, leaving it plugged into my charger. For the record, my original Touchpad barrel charger was nowhere to be found, so I used my Kindle tablet charger (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GWO5WK) which puts out 1.8A.

When I checked the Touchpad earlier this morning, the screen was still dark, but the home button was no longer flashing, so with a glimmer of hope, I pushed the power button. To my surprise, it powered on and I can now get to my bootloader menu. However, if I select WebOS, the small HP logo appears on the screen, but it never gets any further. If I select CyanogenMod, the CM logo appears, but it will get no further. I suspect both installs are corrupt.

If I choose WebOS Recovery, I get the white USB icon on screen. I'm assuming that this is a good sign and that I can re-flash WebOS. But, I am looking for any recommended next steps before I do anything else. Does anyone have any suggestions for my next step? Thanks in advance...


----------



## topher67

OtherGuy said:


> .... However, if I select WebOS, the small HP logo appears on the screen, but it never gets any further. If I select CyanogenMod, the CM logo appears, but it will get no further. I suspect both installs are corrupt.
> 
> If I choose WebOS Recovery, I get the white USB icon on screen. I'm assuming that this is a good sign and that I can re-flash WebOS. But, I am looking for any recommended next steps before I do anything else. Does anyone have any suggestions for my next step? Thanks in advance...


When you ran tpdebrick, did you use the correct parameter for your touchpad? I.e. did you use ./tpdebrick 16 for a 16GB touchpad or ./tpdebrick 32 for a 32 GB one? Using 16 or 32 for the incorrect version can produce this kind of result you have.

Hope this helps.

Peace


----------



## OtherGuy

topher67 said:


> When you ran tpdebrick, did you use the correct parameter for your touchpad? I.e. did you use ./tpdebrick 16 for a 16GB touchpad or ./tpdebrick 32 for a 32 GB one? Using 16 or 32 for the incorrect version can produce this kind of result you have.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Peace


To be honest, this second Touchpad is from a co-worker, so I was not 100% positive whether it was a 16GB or 32GB. It was dead and useless to her (and I highly doubt she even knew what size it was, as it was given to her by someone else). So, I said I would take a look at it, as I am more experienced and comfortable working with Android ROMS.

There are no markings of any kind on the case to help identify it. Shame on me I guess, but I just assumed it was a 16GB, bought when HP had their fire sale. Is there any way reliable way to tell if it is a 16GB or 32GB? Or, can I just go back and re-run the ./tpdebrick 32 ?


----------



## OtherGuy

Well, I stand corrected... I just went and asked my co-worker, not thinking or believing that she would know or remember if it was a 16GB or 32GB. To my surprise, she immediately answered, with no hesitation, that she knew it was a 32GB, because she remembered being surprised that she was given the more expensive 32GB rather than the 16GB. So, can I just re-run the ./tpdebrick 32, is there another way to re-partition, or have I just screwed up her tablet permanently?

EDIT: Nevermind... I just searched back through the previous thread and saw that you already answered someone else who had the same issue, and they successfully re-ran the ./tpdebrick 32 and it restored it with no issue. So, I think I will try that next. At this point, I don't care about saving the Android or WebOS environments though... so, would restoring using WebOS Doctor work?


----------



## topher67

"EDIT: Nevermind... I just searched back through the previous thread and saw that you already answered someone else who had the same issue, and they successfully re-ran the ./tpdebrick 32 and it restored it with no issue. So, I think I will try that next. At this point, I don't care about saving the Android or WebOS environments though... so, would restoring using WebOS Doctor work?"

Rerun tpdebrick with the right parameter, then uninstall android, then doctor. In that order.

I believe doctor-ing the tablet without removing android first may yield unexpected - though not totally disastrous - results!

Cheers


----------



## nevertells

OtherGuy said:


> After watching the commands stream through the Terminal window, which was a good sign, I was fortunate to get the 'ALL DONE' message. But, when I plugged the Touchpad into the wall charger, it wouldn't power on... the home buttons just kept flashing away like before. I finally gave up and went to bed, leaving it plugged into my charger. For the record, my original Touchpad barrel charger was nowhere to be found, so I used my Kindle tablet charger (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GWO5WK) which puts out 1.8A.


Most chargers other than the original round HP TouchPad charger do not charge the TouchPad at their full rating. Most only charge at the same rate as connecting to one's PC, 500mA. Unless you have verified that this Kindle charger is charging at it's full rating, all you are doing is trickle charging your TouchPad. You say you have two TouchPads. You don't have any TouchPad chargers left?

It is important that if you plan to run WebOS Doctor, that Android has been removed. Otherwise, there is a strong chance that WebOS Doctor will fail at 12%. If it was my TouchPad, I would at least try running ACMEUninstaller2 first before trying WebOS Doctor. I would also suggest that you use verison 3.0.5 as it has all the latest upgrades that HP put out.

But hey, after debricking with the correct debrick32, you may not even need WebOS Doctor. In fact, you may find that Android boots up fine too. Do not run the Doctor unless absolutely necessary.

Good luck! :grin:


----------



## OtherGuy

Guys,

Thanks so much for your helpful and quick responses... it is greatly appreciated! I have perused most of this thread and have done some searches as well, but with 115 pages and counting, it takes time to read every response and find the exact helpful information. When I get home this evening, I will take a crack at re-running ./tpdebrick 32 and let you know how I make out.

Regarding the OEM charger, one of the Touchpads is mine (16GB, dual booting with CM9) and the other is my co-workers' (apparantly 32GB, also dual booting with CM9). I only have my co-workers' Touchpad... she didn't give me any of the accessories at this point, but I may ask if she can find her charger. I have no idea where my charger is, because quite frankly, we haven't used the Touchpad in probably 9+ months.

I bought refurbished Kindle Fires for my wife and both of my kids when they were on sale for $70 earlier this year from CNET/Best Buy, and installed Android on them. We all prefer the smaller 7" form factor. We also moved at the beginning of September, so the Touchpad has been packed away in a box since then. The other night, I decided to pull it out of a box and power it on. I was really surprised to find that there was a charge on the battery, and that it too, had not suffered the same fate as my co-workers' 32GB.

My co-worker is reasonably certain that she inadvertently let her battery die, which I believe triggered or caused the issue (as others have noted elsewhere online). I believe I remember reading somewhere within this thread that there are some units that are apparently more susceptible to this issue. It seems that my 16GB model doesn't have the problem, although I am certainly going to keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't run down to 0%.


----------



## OtherGuy

*SUCCESS!*

I re-ran ./tpdebrick 32 and was able to boot into WebOS. I haven't tried Android yet, but will do that next.

Thanks especially to jcsullins, and everyone else who contributed!

Screenshot: https://db.tt/pP6Fk2w3


----------



## nevertells

OtherGuy said:


> *SUCCESS!*
> 
> I re-ran ./tpdebrick 32 and was able to boot into WebOS. I haven't tried Android yet, but will do that next.
> 
> Thanks especially to jcsullins, and everyone else who contributed!
> 
> Screenshot: https://db.tt/pP6Fk2w3


Get that battery charged up first!


----------



## OtherGuy

Completely successful restore. I found my HP Touchpad OEM charger and the battery is now back up to 100% in both WebOS and Android.


----------



## AMRivlin

I am having trouble getting this to work. I have tried 10x, I am using a VM Box with 12.04, I get to "sudo ./tpdebrick 32" but I it stops with this each time. What am I missing?



> Checking QDL mode...
> QDL second stage mode not found
> Aborting


Script started on Wed 04 Dec 2013 01:07:57 AM PST
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./t[Ktpdebrick 32
[sudo] password for andrew: 
checking doc files ...
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
QDL second stage mode not found
Aborting
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
exit

Script done on Wed 04 Dec 2013 01:15:05 AM PST


----------



## Gradular

Dont use a vm machine. use linux boot from usb or cd

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## ulall

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Didn't realize you had a 3g/4g Touchpad as well. Hope you get it going!
> 
> Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


The Goo.im archive does not seem to have tpdebrick any more -- is there an alternate location or could someone please send me a version?

thx


----------



## topher67

ulall said:


> The Goo.im archive does not seem to have tpdebrick any more -- is there an alternate location or could someone please send me a version?
> thx


I'm sure this link is a couple o pages back, but here ya go....

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7GlCRncr9BVUVMtZTNONW9Pb2c/edit?usp=sharing

Cheers


----------



## ulall

topher67 said:


> I'm sure this link is a couple o pages back, but here ya go....
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7GlCRncr9BVUVMtZTNONW9Pb2c/edit?usp=sharing
> #!/bin/sh
> max=99999
> for i in `seq 1 $max`
> do
> echo "Try #$i"
> sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
> sleep 1
> don
> Cheers


Thanks a bunch

really appreciate it

Now I am stuck with the

Open multi failed, unknown error

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error

the script has been running for a while and no change

sigh


----------



## topher67

I have a couple of. TPs in the same situation. Occassionally run them through the repeat script for 8 or 9 hours while I'm at work, no luck yet tho.. .
Good luck!


----------



## balram

HI, im retired, cant afford new tablet so ive been reading and re-reading till my heads spinning. i have an Ubuntu running on USB v 12.04 when i run the scripts i get the QDL second stage mode not found, had previously been getting the multi error till someone suggested leaving unplugged till it asks for TP to be plugged in. Im happy to ship this to someone who can fix or donate for a walk thru if its not the motherboard replacement as i read somewhere else. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. i have a TP32 that was running CM9. mytp shows up in windows QHSUSB_DLOAD on port 0006 HUB 0009 no drivers.

thanks!

b


----------



## lewisont

zdentonz said:


> So my touchpad is completely blank and does not show any LED or anything when charging. Does this mean TPdebrick should work for me? I tried it and all I get is:
> 
> "Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds . . .
> 
> QDL Mode not found
> 
> Aborting."
> 
> I looked and saw that one individual mentioned removing the battery. Has this worked for everyone else? I would hate resorting to such measure but I will if its relatively easy and/or its my last resort to make this thing operational.


zdentonz,

did you ever get around this?

I'm stuck at the same spot. seems the computer just doesn't recognize that the touchpad is connected. I've done a couple other debricks, but never had this error message. I can't seem to find a way around it.


----------



## mpressive

i have a TP32 and I'm trying to execute the script. I successfully loaded Ubuntu 12.04 on a Win 7 laptop. For some reason I cannot get past step 17. When I attempt to access my Downloads dir it tells me that I cannot find or open the zip file (tpdebrick-v004). I tried it with quotes, without quotes. I'm sure it something simple that I'm missing. Wasted 5 hours yesterday trying to figure this out.

I noticed that Ubuntu 12.01 doesn't include Android Fastboot protocol CLI tool or at least when I looked for it in the store nothing showed up. My wi-fi isn't working in my Ubuntu session. When I tried to enter the following:

So, to install the tools, you just need to declare the PPA and install the package :

# sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
# sudo apt-get update
# sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot

The tools are now available in command line.

It didn't work. I can't get past the first command line. I'm at a lost.

Could it be a permissions thing in Ubuntu, like a Windows administrator. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## durthu

Hi,

I really want to thank jcsullins for this script !!! This script biring back to life my HP TouchPad who displayed an empty batterry with a question mark.

Good work !!!


----------



## chetansha

Back to Square one - my son was trying to update the TP with 4.2 or so, it did not work out, tried to restore, the TP got bricked. Trying to restore, but here is my story

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
checking doc files ...
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## mpressive

mpressive said:


> i have a TP32 and I'm trying to execute the script. I successfully loaded Ubuntu 12.04 on a Win 7 laptop. For some reason I cannot get past step 17. When I attempt to access my Downloads dir it tells me that I cannot find or open the zip file (tpdebrick-v004). I tried it with quotes, without quotes. I'm sure it something simple that I'm missing. Wasted 5 hours yesterday trying to figure this out.
> 
> I noticed that Ubuntu 12.01 doesn't include Android Fastboot protocol CLI tool or at least when I looked for it in the store nothing showed up. My wi-fi isn't working in my Ubuntu session. When I tried to enter the following:
> 
> So, to install the tools, you just need to declare the PPA and install the package :
> 
> # sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
> # sudo apt-get update
> # sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
> 
> The tools are now available in command line.
> 
> It didn't work. I can't get past the first command line. I'm at a lost.
> 
> Could it be a permissions thing in Ubuntu, like a Windows administrator. Thanks in advance!!


Anyone, help, please!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha

mpressive said:


> i have a TP32 and I'm trying to execute the script. I successfully loaded Ubuntu 12.04 on a Win 7 laptop. For some reason I cannot get past step 17. When I attempt to access my Downloads dir it tells me that I cannot find or open the zip file (tpdebrick-v004). I tried it with quotes, without quotes. I'm sure it something simple that I'm missing. Wasted 5 hours yesterday trying to figure this out.
> 
> I noticed that Ubuntu 12.01 doesn't include Android Fastboot protocol CLI tool or at least when I looked for it in the store nothing showed up. My wi-fi isn't working in my Ubuntu session. When I tried to enter the following:
> 
> So, to install the tools, you just need to declare the PPA and install the package :
> 
> # sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
> # sudo apt-get update
> # sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
> 
> The tools are now available in command line.
> 
> It didn't work. I can't get past the first command line. I'm at a lost.
> 
> Could it be a permissions thing in Ubuntu, like a Windows administrator. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Hope you did not copy paste the whole thing.
> 
> just type the lines one by one. ( the 2nd line after executing the first line ), DO NOT use the #


----------



## mpressive

chetansha said:


> mpressive said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a TP32 and I'm trying to execute the script. I successfully loaded Ubuntu 12.04 on a Win 7 laptop. For some reason I cannot get past step 17. When I attempt to access my Downloads dir it tells me that I cannot find or open the zip file (tpdebrick-v004). I tried it with quotes, without quotes. I'm sure it something simple that I'm missing. Wasted 5 hours yesterday trying to figure this out.
> 
> I noticed that Ubuntu 12.01 doesn't include Android Fastboot protocol CLI tool or at least when I looked for it in the store nothing showed up. My wi-fi isn't working in my Ubuntu session. When I tried to enter the following:
> 
> So, to install the tools, you just need to declare the PPA and install the package :
> 
> # sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
> # sudo apt-get update
> # sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
> 
> The tools are now available in command line.
> 
> It didn't work. I can't get past the first command line. I'm at a lost.
> 
> Could it be a permissions thing in Ubuntu, like a Windows administrator. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Hope you did not copy paste the whole thing.
> 
> just type the lines one by one. ( the 2nd line after executing the first line ), DO NOT use the #
Click to expand...

Nope, cant get past the first line. I get an error
(pycurl.error: (6, "Couldn't resolve host 'launchpad. net'")

I don't know what that error is telling me. There was more to the error as that was just the last line.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## finkyhead

Another TP saved! The loop script did the trick. Left it for a few hours and when I came back I had the flashing home button; transferred the usb cable from the laptop to the wall charger and it charged up perfectly.

Thanks to everyone involved!


----------



## mpressive

finkyhead said:


> Another TP saved! The loop script did the trick. Left it for a few hours and when I came back I had the flashing home button; transferred the usb cable from the laptop to the wall charger and it charged up perfectly.
> 
> Thanks to everyone involved!


I posted an issue just before your post and I'm hoping you can answer a few questions for me?

1. What version of Ubuntu did you use?

2. If 12.04, did u have to download anything else to get that version of ubuntu to work, fastboot, adb, etc.?

3. Were there any other issue that you ran into? The only reason that I ask is that many of the links no longer work and I'm trying to see if I downloaded something wrong?

Thank you in advance for your support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mancool4ever

Hi guys!

I have run into an unusual and unlucky problem. I first started the Tpedebrick last Saturday and kept getting the "Open multi failed error" with no solution reading through like the first 30 pages of the forum. I gave up and decided to fast forward to page 117, and went back and someone mentioned keep trying it and be resilient. So, I did the sudo ./tpe command twice back to back and IT WORKED! It went through all of it and it said, All Done and i had the dancing lights.

I quickly tried to unplug it and plug it to the power source. Please note that i have the barrel but the cable broke, so I use another USB to micro cable, and the light didn't come on. I tried to press Power+Home+Vol Down and nothing. So I decided to let it charge overnight. Still no sign of life or light.

After leaving it to charge for almost 36 hours, it still doesn't respond at all. So, i decided to run tpedebrick again. It runs the first time and gives me the "Open multi failed error" but I can't run it another time. It gives me the QDL error. So I have to press the Power+Home+vol Down again for another 20-30 seconds.

I guess my problem is, my TP is not staying in QDL mode like it used to. I used to be able to just keep it in QDL mode by pressing (Power+home+Vol Dn) once for 30 seconds and not have to press it again while I tried the command sude ./tpedebrick over and over. Now, I can't do it.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## FunkyP

Hi Guys,

Follow steps, get to "sudo ./tpdebrick 16" and is states command not found.

I'm failry new tot hsi game so any help gratefully recieved.

Cheers


----------



## zdentonz

lewisont said:


> zdentonz,
> 
> did you ever get around this?
> 
> I'm stuck at the same spot. seems the computer just doesn't recognize that the touchpad is connected. I've done a couple other debricks, but never had this error message. I can't seem to find a way around it.


lewisont,

I have not found a way around this and I'm really beginning to lose my patience lol. After reading half the pages, it looks like I'm going to have to remove the battery or replace it? I can't even get the touchpad to flicker with a little bit of life with the USB so I don't know what else to do.


----------



## morningforest

OK I need to know if my tp is at the read only state, would this be worth a try???

I have loaded cm10.1 and when tring the update had probelms some some how

I now have read only I can boot in recovery and see my tp sd card try to load anything

it will not say only boots to webos. can not boot to cm recovery.

I get the 12% in webos dr and have no working apps

so I have looked at everything I can find any thing seams to be no fix ??

so is this worth a try I have tp that boots to webos and can not do anyting??

any input

thanks


----------



## nevertells

morningforest said:


> OK I need to know if my tp is at the read only state, would this be worth a try???
> I have loaded cm10.1 and when tring the update had probelms some some how
> I now have read only I can boot in recovery and see my tp sd card try to load anything
> it will not say only boots to webos. can not boot to cm recovery.
> I get the 12% in webos dr and have no working apps
> so I have looked at everything I can find any thing seams to be no fix ??
> so is this worth a try I have tp that boots to webos and can not do anyting??
> any input
> thanks


 You need to uninstall Android and try running WebOS Doctor again.


----------



## eodell001

tpdebrick v004 stuck at "checking A6 Firmware. What can I do now? Is there another solution to this problem.

Bricked Touchpad 32gb, was running 0.38= moboot, cm10 304 Android.

there is no other solution? Does anyone have the tpdebrick v0.1 I can try to see if that will go through all the way?

I really need some help here.

email me @: [email protected]

Just a note the tpdebrick v004 worked on my 16gb touchpad without a problem. :emoji_u1f621:


----------



## nevertells

eodell001 said:


> tpdebrick v004 stuck at "checking A6 Firmware. What can I do now? Is there another solution to this problem.
> 
> Bricked Touchpad 32gb, was running 0.38= moboot, cm10 304 Android.
> 
> there is no other solution? Does anyone have the tpdebrick v0.1 I can try to see if that will go through all the way?
> 
> I really need some help here.
> 
> email me @: [email protected]
> 
> Just a note the tpdebrick v004 worked on my 16gb touchpad without a problem. :emoji_u1f621:
> 
> You really don't want to give out your email address here! You are just asking for spam and other nasty things that can be sent via email. I would delete it if I were you.


How much of this thread have you read? There are all kinds of solutions posted for various issues running debrick v004, but I don't believe going back to v001 is one of them. I believe v004 came along because v001 was not getting the job done.


----------



## eodell001

it was a thought. Yes i have read alot of these threads and there is no comment on why or what the fix is for tpdebrick stalling at "checking A6 firmware". I'm looking for help or if you know where info on this is at i sure could use it. Thanks for responding.


----------



## guard0g

eodell001 said:


> tpdebrick v004 stuck at "checking A6 Firmware. What can I do now? Is there another solution to this problem.
> 
> Bricked Touchpad 32gb, was running 0.38= moboot, cm10 304 Android.
> 
> there is no other solution? Does anyone have the tpdebrick v0.1 I can try to see if that will go through all the way?
> 
> I really need some help here.
> 
> email me @: [email protected]
> 
> Just a note the tpdebrick v004 worked on my 16gb touchpad without a problem. :emoji_u1f621:


Solution for TP stuck at the "Checking A6 Firmware" stage:

Follow these instructions in between step 19 & 20 in jcsullins's instructions:

1) type: vi tpdebrick (enter)
2) type the colon key ":"
3) type: 568 (enter)
4) type the letter i (puts you into insert mode)
5) type: # (the hashtag symbol)
6) hit the Esc key
7) type the colon key ":"
8) type: wq (enter)

proceed with step 20 after that.


----------



## mpressive

mpressive said:


> I posted an issue just before your post and I'm hoping you can answer a few questions for me?
> 
> 1. What version of Ubuntu did you use?
> 
> 2. If 12.04, did u have to download anything else to get that version of ubuntu to work, fastboot, adb, etc.?
> 
> 3. Were there any other issue that you ran into? The only reason that I ask is that many of the links no longer work and I'm trying to see if I downloaded something wrong?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your support.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can anyone provide me some assistance with the issues I've documented in my recent posts? Again, thank you in advance.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## techker

once i was done said All Done

plug it in and the led is like a chaser..from left to right fast..(led over the home button)...what's that??


----------



## topher67

techker said:


> once i was done said All Done
> 
> plug it in and the led is like a chaser..from left to right fast..(led over the home button)...what's that??


Thats your battery charging...leave it plugged into the original AC charger and it will eventually come to life. May take several hours...


----------



## techker

topher67 said:


> Thats your battery charging...leave it plugged into the original AC charger and it will eventually come to life. May take several hours...


GREAT!lucky i had a mini netbook with ubuntu..good tutorial.


----------



## mpressive

mpressive said:


> Can anyone provide me some assistance with the issues I've documented in my recent posts? Again, thank you in advance.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


Can anyone provide some insight on Christmas day for a hopeless soul. 
:-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jbe01

Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

Does anyone have a fix for this issue? I have seen people mention in previous posts but dont know if anyone has gotten past it.


----------



## AWATS

&nbsp;


zweily said:


> One more thing worth to try when you encounter the &quot;openMulti&quot; failures:
> 1. disconnect the usb cable from your TP;
> 2. quick click the home button about 20 or 30 times while holding the power button;
> 3. reconnect back to PC (ubuntu) and do &quot;lsusb&quot;
> 4. if the device disappears in the result of &quot;lsusb&quot;, then you may see the home button is blinking! This means it is charging. You can just leave it there and it will back when the power is enough.
> 5. This is optional step, if you get the result of step 4, you can try run the &quot;tpdebrick_v004&quot; tool. It will tell you to press the combination and just do it, then tpdebrick just works as expected.
> 
> I have to say, debrick TP needs more patient. Just try again and again for each kind of combinations with the tpdebrick_v004 tool. I fixed 3 TPs... Many thanks to @jcsullins.


&nbsp;

After trying to debrick via tpdebrick, the rapid 20-30 presses of the home button while holding the power button is what brought it back. I got the flashing home light, plugged it on and about 10 minutes later I got the lightning bolt.

Go figure!

Happy Camper


----------



## renju070

Dear dev..thanx fr ur wonderful work...i hav a tp with me which my senior colleague gave me to install android on it.I installed cm9 on it and it working all fyn..2 days bak i left it on with an external hdd and Keyboard nd mouse attached to it overnight.Next day i woke up to see theTP dead.I tried to hard reset it,charged it for.several hours,tried all possible button combinations but all in vain.The only response was a WHITE BATTERY ICON WITH A ? Inside it..Then i came across this post and thank God (nd also Jcsullins sir) Tp came bak to life again.Its the only method that worked inspite of tryn for several hours.I then installed preware and cyboot so that in case of emergencies the TP will boot into webOs instead of cm9.Thank u guys


----------



## nevertells

renju070 said:


> Dear dev..thanx fr ur wonderful work...i hav a tp with me which my senior colleague gave me to install android on it.I installed cm9 on it and it working all fyn..2 days bak i left it on with an external hdd and Keyboard nd mouse attached to it overnight.Next day i woke up to see theTP dead.I tried to hard reset it,charged it for.several hours,tried all possible button combinations but all in vain.The only response was a WHITE BATTERY ICON WITH A ? Inside it..Then i came across this post and thank God (nd also Jcsullins sir) Tp came bak to life again.Its the only method that worked inspite of tryn for several hours.I then installed preware and cyboot so that in case of emergencies the TP will boot into webOs instead of cm9.Thank u guys


Defaulting your tablet to boot WebOS has nothing to do with what happened to you. Letting the battery run down to zero is what got you into trouble. Your best bet to stay out of trouble is when not using your device, turn it off. OTA setups do not provide a charge to the TouchPad which I suspect is what you thought was happening when you left it turned on with the hard drive and keyboard attached. Install an app like Llama or AutomateIt and set a rule to warn you when your TouchPad reaches 20% and to turn it off when it reaches 10%. Some folks are lucky and have TouchPads that are not afflicted with this bricking issue. Your's apparently is. So like I mentioned, when not using it, turn it off. Next time, you might not be so lucky and have a nice paperweight.


----------



## ezone2k

I probably will need this info for later use.. thks for input :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## Jay_P11

119 pages of reading and 3 cups of coffee later, not a single solution has been found for the "Open multi failed" problem? I've seen the ones that miraculously come back to life after unpluging the cable and mashing the home button a few times, but I've tried that to no avail. Absolutely nothing that's been suggested is working. Did I just miss the fix somehow? I've been at my computer for 5 hours with no luck and my head hurts.


----------



## topher67

Jay_P11 said:


> 119 pages of reading and 3 cups of coffee later, not a single solution has been found for the "Open multi failed" problem? I've seen the ones that miraculously come back to life after unpluging the cable and mashing the home button a few times, but I've tried that to no avail. Absolutely nothing that's been suggested is working. Did I just miss the fix somehow? I've been at my computer for 5 hours with no luck and my head hurts.


So far there is no guaranteed fix for the open multi error&#8230;.


----------



## DejaVu

Been charging my TP for the past 72 hours because I've had the marching charge light on the home button, yet it still wouldn't turn on no matter what buttons were being bashed.

So, today I decided today was the day, I'm trying TPDebrick.

Installed, ran and done the bizzo with Ubuntu Live USB... use 32Bit kids, 64Bit won't work!

Now, I've got no marching charge light on the home button and seems more bricked!

It does looks like TPDebrick got a lot further with mine than most in this thread, but seems to have made matters a bit worse (if thats possible) 

HP TP seems to respond as expected, but fails to get "pinged" towards the end.

My (quite large) typescript.txt thingy is attached.

No it's not, aparently I don't have permission. Linked from my Dropbox instead -

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49303915/typescript.txt

End of the file is -

Sending CloseFlush...
Writing file mbr32.bin ... 
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.827s]
writing 'bootmem'...
OKAY [ 2.900s]
finished. total time: 3.727s
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
ping check failed
check firewall/networking setup
access to the 192.68.7.7 host (Touchpad) failed
Aborted.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jay_P11

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Script started on Sat 28 Dec 2013 06:08:00 PM MST
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
[sudo] password for jay: 
checking doc files ...
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
<-------- Insert Writing 1024 bytes to so and so for 100+ lines here -------->
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ... 
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error 
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.
]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
exit

Script done on Sat 28 Dec 2013 06:08:54 PM MST
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ubuntu wouldn't let me select the typescript file to upload as an attachment so here it is (with the "Writing blah blah blah" lines removed for shorter reference). What is causing this error? I'm running a fresh install (not LiveUSB or LiveCD) of Ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop, TP is directly connected to USB 2.0, everything is in the perfect condition for this to work. I'm about ready to run it over and throw it at my neighbor's dog.


----------



## Jay_P11

DejaVu said:


> Been charging my TP for the past 72 hours because I've had the marching charge light on the home button, yet it still wouldn't turn on no matter what buttons were being bashed.
> 
> So, today I decided today was the day, I'm trying TPDebrick.
> 
> Installed, ran and done the bizzo with Ubuntu Live USB... use 32Bit kids, 64Bit won't work!
> 
> Now, I've got no marching charge light on the home button and seems more bricked!
> 
> It does looks like TPDebrick got a lot further with mine than most in this thread, but seems to have made matters a bit worse (if thats possible)
> 
> HP TP seems to respond as expected, but fails to get "pinged" towards the end.
> 
> My (quite large) typescript.txt thingy is attached.
> 
> No it's not, aparently I don't have permission. Linked from my Dropbox instead -
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49303915/typescript.txt
> 
> End of the file is -
> 
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Writing file mbr32.bin ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
> Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Done writing files.
> Reseting device...
> Requesting Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
> sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
> OKAY [ 0.827s]
> writing 'bootmem'...
> OKAY [ 2.900s]
> finished. total time: 3.727s
> Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
> Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
> ping check failed
> check firewall/networking setup
> access to the 192.68.7.7 host (Touchpad) failed
> Aborted.
> 
> Any suggestions?


If you had the marching light, you probably shouldn't have tried this at all. You may have now actully bricked it to the point of no return, I hope this isn't the case and you do find a way to get it to work right. Most of the TP's seem to like the Touchstone better than the regular charger for some odd reason, at least that's the case in most of what I've read. I suggest that you try a different USB 2.0 port directly connected to the PC, and I also recommend doing a desktop installation of 12.04 (not a CD installation) Here is a link to that installer, and you can uninstall it like a regular program from windows. Other than that, I've never seen this error.


----------



## Jay_P11

Regrettably, after my angry posts and creative thoughts about how to destroy my TP, I've come to discover that the Ubuntu Installer automatically installed a 64-bit version of Ubuntu. @DejaVu, if your machine has over 2GB of RAM, don't use the installer I suggested. It will install a 64-bit version. Going to run a 32-bit LiveUSB, and see how that goes.


----------



## Jay_P11

Hoping that it would fix my problem, the 32-bit version turns up the same bloody Open multi failed error.


----------



## meanhacker

i have the same open multi failed error. touchpad 64gb dead battery, won't turn on or anything. On windows, when i hold the volume up (or down) + Home + Power buttons it seems to respond by disconnecting and reconnecting again (just watch device manager - Start>Run>devmgmt.msc), but the device shown is the same old QHSUSB_DLOAD device name. When viewed with FinalWire Aida64 (Devices>USB Devices), the device is named as Device Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM QHSUSB_DLOAD. Looking forward to fixing this thing.

Also, if I take out the battery and charge it externally, how would I go about doing that? What voltage should be applied? 5V?


----------



## FunkyP

topher67 said:


> So far there is no guaranteed fix for the open multi error&#8230;.


I had the same problem - ran it again and it worked! Worth another try?


----------



## warp103

DejaVu said:


> Been charging my TP for the past 72 hours because I've had the marching charge light on the home button, yet it still wouldn't turn on no matter what buttons were being bashed.
> 
> So, today I decided today was the day, I'm trying TPDebrick.
> 
> Installed, ran and done the bizzo with Ubuntu Live USB... use 32Bit kids, 64Bit won't work!
> 
> Now, I've got no marching charge light on the home button and seems more bricked!
> 
> It does looks like TPDebrick got a lot further with mine than most in this thread, but seems to have made matters a bit worse (if thats possible)
> 
> HP TP seems to respond as expected, but fails to get "pinged" towards the end.
> 
> My (quite large) typescript.txt thingy is attached.
> 
> No it's not, aparently I don't have permission. Linked from my Dropbox instead -
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49303915/typescript.txt
> 
> End of the file is -
> 
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Writing file mbr32.bin ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> Uploading file 'mbr32.bin'...
> Writing 512 bytes to 0x00000000; 0 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x00000000 (outstanding: 0)
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Done writing files.
> Reseting device...
> Requesting Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
> sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
> OKAY [ 0.827s]
> writing 'bootmem'...
> OKAY [ 2.900s]
> finished. total time: 3.727s
> Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
> Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
> ping check failed
> check firewall/networking setup
> access to the 192.68.7.7 host (Touchpad) failed
> Aborted.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 yes i had this issue you have to have acces to the web.

It woud fail the ping test all the time under 4 computers

the min I plug in the lan and run it again boom it works


----------



## Schultp

I have run into an interesting chain of events.

First, I had purchased a dead 32gb TouchPad off ebay about 8 months ago and tried to replace the battery with a new one. But, I couldn't get it to power up. Once in a while I would get the battery icon with the '?'. I stored it away and just this week pulled it out and gave tpdebrick a try. I could not get tpdebrick to work as I was getting the QH Loader not found error.

Well, when I pulled it out this week and attached it to the charger I noticed that the charger and tablet were actually getting warm. The Home button lights started the back-forth marching. I ran the loopit shell script and it worked! When I immediately attached the TP back to the charger I then got the battery icon with the lightening bolt in it. After about 2-3 hours I noticed the TP was on the moboot screen (I didn't even know this TP had Android installed since I bought it dead). Before I could grab the TP it started the CM boot screen. Then, it suddenly went blank and I could not get it to respond at all. I discovered that it was still in QH Download mode (or whatever this is properly called). So, I tried to run tpdebrick on it again. tpdebrick recognized the tablet but failed with the Multi Open failure error. Even with running repeatedly with loopit I had no success. No matter what I tried I could not get the tablet out of QH Download mode. And, it now would not charge (no warm charger or warm back cover).

Then, I remembered a reference to a small gold power button on the motherboard. Since I was familiar with opening the case from replacing the battery I decided to open it up and press this button. My hope was that I could reset the tablet and get it out of the QH Download mode. Well, it immediately showed life and displayed the battery with lightening bolt icon. I currently have it on the charger and the charger and back cover are warm (indicating it is charging).

I'll post an update but am hoping that by using this gold button I was able to reset the tablet and get it out of QH (qualcom) Download Mode. Hopefully this time it will charge enough to make it through the cyanogenmod boot process.

Has anyone else tried using this gold "reset" button? I am wondering if this might reset things and enable folks to get past the Open Multi Error.

Paul.


----------



## nevertells

First mention I have ever seen about a gold button on the motherboard. Maybe you have serendipitiously found the "Holy Grail" of the Debrick thread. One could only hope. :O

Leave it to HP it put a reset button on the TouchPad and not make it accessible from the outside of the case.


----------



## werowance

jcsullins,

Thank you very much for this. In a couple of hours this afternoon I installed Ubuntu and debricked an HP TouchPad that I had given up on several months ago. This was so awesome and flawless that I have sent you a donation by PayPal. THANKS!

Regards,

Jim D.

Ottawa, Canada


----------



## Viral_Weaponry

nevertells said:


> First mention I have ever seen about a gold button on the motherboard. Maybe you have serendipitiously found the "Holy Grail" of the Debrick thread. One could only hope. :O
> 
> Leave it to HP it put a reset button on the TouchPad and not make it accessible from the outside of the case.


can you explain actually what you did? i have seen the part but did not know it was a button, even tho it looks like one lol, pressing it did not do anything in my case...


----------



## Ferdy

I am having the same open multi error as many other owners. Before I attempt opening the case, can you confirm where the 'gold' button is? ifixit have a detailed teardown of the Touchpad, which can be found here, and the button is not obvious. They also mention that "you are bound to break either the clips or their supports attached to the rear case", do people here have a method of removing the case without any breakages?

Regards.


----------



## topher67

Ferdy said:


> I am having the same open multi error as many other owners. Before I attempt opening the case, can you confirm where the 'gold' button is? ifixit have a detailed teardown of the Touchpad, which can be found here, and the button is not obvious. They also mention that "you are bound to break either the clips or their supports attached to the rear case", do people here have a method of removing the case without any breakages?
> 
> Regards.


Reset button circled in red - image taken from the guide you posted.
Good luck!
You may break a couple of clips, but don't worry too much about that. You can use some fine metal tweezers to pop the end of the clip from the lcd housing. Just go carefully and you'll be fine!

Peace


----------



## Ferdy

Removed the back with some difficulty, clips flying off everywhere, but I dont think any have broken. Pressed the reset button for 30 seconds and then tried the tpdebick process and still get the open multi error message.


----------



## Mervyn

I believe the gold button inside the touchpad performs the same function as the home button on the bottom of the screen. I have been using it for the power+home+voldown to tpdebrick whist the screen is not attached. Seems to behave in the way I expect.


----------



## jolijokan

Just wanted to report that I tried pressing the gold button as well and trying several times to run the Debrick, but no change in the open multi error.

32 GB Touchpad


----------



## Mpgrimm2

topher67 said:


> Reset button circled in red - image taken from the guide you posted.
> Good luck!
> You may break a couple of clips, but don't worry too much about that. You can use some fine metal tweezers to pop the end of the clip from the lcd housing. Just go carefully and you'll be fine!
> 
> Peace


Thanks for the link/picture of the button from the iFixit picture. I was wondering about this and would like to see more info about it (WebOs Nation maybe) and exactly what the button is/how you determined it to be a "reset" button. Any links to the reference?


----------



## topher67

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Thanks for the link/picture of the button from the iFixit picture. I was wondering about this and would like to see more info about it (WebOs Nation maybe) and exactly what the button is/how you determined it to be a "reset" button. Any links to the reference?


I'm sure I have seen it referenced somewhere, but the exact place I forget right now. I actually discovered its function through a process of investigative engineering (otherwise known as a desperate man will try anything&#8230;.)
Other than resetting the device, it hasn't proved useful in helping me to debrick anything, yet&#8230;

Peace


----------



## Schultp

I cannot report on the value of using the TP gold reset button to fix the Open Multi error. I did use it and get my TP to restart. For some reason my Power+Home was not resetting/restarting the device. Once restarted I briefly got to the moboot screen, then CM started. However, I had unknowingly loosened the digitizer ribbon cables with having the screen detached and I couldn't get past the lock screen. After a couple minutes the device went black. Now it is unresponsive and won't activate at all. I am reluctant to return to using tpdebrick since it did get very close to completely rebooting. It is sensing the charger since the charger and back case are warm. I'll let it sit for a day or so and see if I can restart again. If not, do you feel another round of tpdebrick would be OK

Sorry about the false hope with the gold reset button....thought I might be onto something!

Paul


----------



## Ferdy

I think it might be the battery, so it was worth taking the back off any way. I'm going to try and charge it with a LiPo charger and see if that is the issue. Last hope now before it goes into the man drawer never to be seen again.


----------



## dljackso

This is a great forum and I am hoping you can help me out with my HPTouchpad 32gb. I used a win7 desktop to find the tpdebrick-v004 file and unzipped it to a folder.

Then I downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit onto a laptop and all seems to work fine (first time using Ubuntu so a learning experience). Using a thumb drive I copied the zipped folder, containing the tpdebrick files, to the Downloads folder on Ubuntu. I've follows JCSullins instructions to open Terminal, find the tpdirectory, and I can view the various files contained. I run "script" and seem to get the proper response.

Where I run into problems is when I run "sudo ./tpdebrick 32". The terminal response is "sudo: ./tpdebrick file not found".

Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## Ferdy

It could be due to a couple of reasons, either you're not in the right directory or the file hasn't got executable permissions. 
If you're in the right directory, when you type ls to list files tpdebrick should be listed. If its the second issue simply type chmod a+x tpdebrick.


----------



## tron101

This worked for a touchpad a friend gave to me after dropping it. i got the GB wrong the first time , but after changing it to 32 instead of 16 the TP came to life agian! great tool jcsullins!


----------



## dljackso

Ferdy said:


> It could be due to a couple of reasons, either you're not in the right directory or the file hasn't got executable permissions.
> If you're in the right directory, when you type ls to list files tpdebrick should be listed. If its the second issue simply type chmod a+x tpdebrick.


Ferdy, thank you. I was in the correct directory and without thinking about it was was using the dos command "dir" to view the contents. I seem to recall the "ls" command from some unix days so long ago! At any rate your last suggestion of "chmod a+x tpdebrick" did the trick. I was able to run debrick just fine. As a side note I had not properly downloaded the .jar file. The debrick program alerted me, I downloaded the jar file, and again performed the sudo command on tpdebrick 32. It continued on and the touchpad is now coming up to life. Thank you for your fine suggestion and thanks to everyone else here that lends time and knowledge to help the rest of us out. Also many thanks to jcsullins for his work and knowledge.


----------



## dljackso

dljackso said:


> Ferdy, thank you. I was in the correct directory and without thinking about it was was using the dos command "dir" to view the contents. I seem to recall the "ls" command from some unix days so long ago! At any rate your last suggestion of "chmod a+x tpdebrick" did the trick. I was able to run debrick just fine. As a side note I had not properly downloaded the .jar file. The debrick program alerted me, I downloaded the jar file, and again performed the sudo command on tpdebrick 32. It continued on and the touchpad is now coming up to life. Thank you for your fine suggestion and thanks to everyone else here that lends time and knowledge to help the rest of us out. Also many thanks to jcsullins for his work and knowledge.


Another success. My son had a touchpad that bricked some time ago. He took it apart, installed a new battery to no avail. It sat for months and I had him bring it over. I ran debrick on it this morning and by this afternoon it powered up and I installed the latest cm9 nightly upgrade


----------



## lemonore

I'm really hoping someone can help me here. I finally got the magical "All Done" message after getting repeatedly stuck with the open multi message.

So when the tpdebrick process finished the touchpad was still looking dead - no lights or anything on the screen. I plugged it into the wall charger and left it for 10 hours but nothing changed.

I plugged it into my laptop (w7) and have left it charging but again no change. I can see that it is available as an ADB device (Android Composite ADB Interface) under Device Manager - this is a change as previously it was showing as qhsusb_dload.

Holding down the buttons in different combinations makes no difference except for home+power+vol down which reverts it to qhsusb_dload - home+power returns it to ADB.

Any suggestions? Will re-running the tpdebrick process make any difference? Will re-running it a few times make any difference? Am I being impatient?

tpdebrick showed the battery voltage and percent as 0. Does this mean I should leave it plugged in for longer?

Even tough there are no signs of live will leaving it charging eventually lead to rebirth?


----------



## refmon

THANK YOU! Followed the guide and it worked perfectly on my 32GB Touchpad. As soon as it was finished the Touchpad fired right up (had 43% battery).

Appreciate the guide.


----------



## nevertells

lemonore said:


> I'm really hoping someone can help me here. I finally got the magical "All Done" message after getting repeatedly stuck with the open multi message.
> 
> So when the tpdebrick process finished the touchpad was still looking dead - no lights or anything on the screen. I plugged it into the wall charger and left it for 10 hours but nothing changed.
> 
> I plugged it into my laptop (w7) and have left it charging but again no change. I can see that it is available as an ADB device (Android Composite ADB Interface) under Device Manager - this is a change as previously it was showing as qhsusb_dload.
> 
> Holding down the buttons in different combinations makes no difference except for home+power+vol down which reverts it to qhsusb_dload - home+power returns it to ADB.
> 
> Any suggestions? Will re-running the tpdebrick process make any difference? Will re-running it a few times make any difference? Am I being impatient?
> 
> tpdebrick showed the battery voltage and percent as 0. Does this mean I should leave it plugged in for longer?
> 
> Even tough there are no signs of live will leaving it charging eventually lead to rebirth?


Can't help you with rerunning the debrick process question. But since the process completed successfully, you are supposed to plug it into the wall charger and leave it charging. It may take more than 24 hours. A way to verify it is charging is the charger and the back of the TP are getting warm. I believe I have heard others say they see the home buttons flashing back and forth. Are you sure your wall pack and USB cable are good? Do you have others you can try. Do not use anything but a HP TouchPad wall charger! Test the wall pack and USB cable on an Android phone or other tablet to see if they charge. And I repeat, Do not use anything but a HP TouchPad wall charger for your TouchPad. Plugging into a PC is only going to trickle charge the tablet.

If the battery was really badly discharged, it could take a while on the wall charger. Hopefully you put it back on the wall charger while waiting for an answer to your post.


----------



## lemonore

nevertells said:


> Can't help you with rerunning the debrick process question. But since the process completed successfully, you are supposed to plug it into the wall charger and leave it charging. It may take more than 24 hours. A way to verify it is charging is the charger and the back of the TP are getting warm. I believe I have heard others say they see the home buttons flashing back and forth. Are you sure your wall pack and USB cable are good? Do you have others you can try. Do not use anything but a HP TouchPad wall charger! Test the wall pack and USB cable on an Android phone or other tablet to see if they charge. And I repeat, Do not use anything but a HP TouchPad wall charger for your TouchPad. Plugging into a PC is only going to trickle charge the tablet.
> 
> If the battery was really badly discharged, it could take a while on the wall charger. Hopefully you put it back on the wall charger while waiting for an answer to your post.


Thanks for replying.

First off I should have said - I'm using the HP touchpad charger and it definitely works - tested with another touchpad and phones and all ok.

I've left it charging overnight - been about 20 hours plugged in now and still no difference. No flashing lights, etc. I checked both the charger and touchpad and neither feel warm - I wonder what that means, if anything?


----------



## nevertells

lemonore said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> First off I should have said - I'm using the HP touchpad charger and it definitely works - tested with another touchpad and phones and all ok.
> 
> I've left it charging overnight - been about 20 hours plugged in now and still no difference. No flashing lights, etc. I checked both the charger and touchpad and neither feel warm - I wonder what that means, if anything?


Someone who knows and understands the debrick process will have to answer that question. You are not the first person to experience this issue. Have you read back through this thread looking to see what they did or what was suggested?


----------



## lemonore

nevertells said:


> Someone who knows and understands the debrick process will have to answer that question. You are not the first person to experience this issue. Have you read back through this thread looking to see what they did or what was suggested?


I have read back through and there are a lot of suggestions and so far nothing I haven't found one that will work. Its been charging now for 48 (ish) hours but no change. I've been trying different combinations of keys to see if I can spark it but nothing so far.

At the moment I'm just stuck and looking for any advice on how to perform this resurrection!


----------



## nevertells

lemonore said:


> I have read back through and there are a lot of suggestions and so far nothing I haven't found one that will work. Its been charging now for 48 (ish) hours but no change. I've been trying different combinations of keys to see if I can spark it but nothing so far.
> 
> At the moment I'm just stuck and looking for any advice on how to perform this resurrection!


You may have a bad battery. You may have gotten a false successful completion from debrick. Like I said, someone who knows and understands the debrick process will have to help you now. How about it guys?


----------



## lewisont

I had a dead touchpad that wouldn't debrick, got stuck at"

"Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds . . .

QDL Mode not found

Aborting."

I finally gave up and threw it in a drawer. the guy who asked me to fix it months ago asked about it last night. so I pulled it out of the drawer and set it on the touchstone and it immediately started the flashing white home button. it had never done that in the weeks of troubleshooting. low and behold it eventually turned itself on and power up in CM9. So I guess it had to totally discharge the battery to 0%??

Now my problem is Play. It claims that it can't connect to the server, and I'm signed into my google account. I tried reinstalling the CM9 ROM and the gapps and nothing works. internet works fine, can browse no problem. but google sign in and play store won't connect. any theories?

EDIT: got it working for now. In the settings, I force closed and cleared cache on all the google services. then i went to recovery and wiped cache and reinstalled gapps again. on reboot, it allowed me to sign back in and things are working


----------



## nevertells

lewisont said:


> I had a dead touchpad that wouldn't debrick, got stuck at"
> 
> "Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds . . .
> QDL Mode not found
> Aborting."
> 
> I finally gave up and threw it in a drawer. the guy who asked me to fix it months ago asked about it last night. so I pulled it out of the drawer and set it on the touchstone and it immediately started the flashing white home button. it had never done that in the weeks of troubleshooting. low and behold it eventually turned itself on and power up in CM9. So I guess it had to totally discharge the battery to 0%??
> Now my problem is Play. It claims that it can't connect to the server, and I'm signed into my google account. I tried reinstalling the CM9 ROM and the gapps and nothing works. internet works fine, can browse no problem. but google sign in and play store won't connect. any theories?
> 
> EDIT: got it working for now. In the settings, I force closed and cleared cache on all the google services. then i went to recovery and wiped cache and reinstalled gapps again. on reboot, it allowed me to sign back in and things are working


If you run into that again, try going to settings/accounts, remove your account and then add it again and sign back into it.


----------



## lewisont

nevertells said:


> If you run into that again, try going to settings/accounts, remove your account and then add it again and sign back into it.


Thanks. I did try that and after I removed my account, it wouldn't let me sign back in. it kept telling me it couldn't get a connection to the server. It wouldn't let me sign into my account or create a new one.


----------



## lemonore

nevertells said:


> You may have a bad battery. You may have gotten a false successful completion from debrick. Like I said, someone who knows and understands the debrick process will have to help you now. How about it guys?


Thanks for getting back to me. Still no signs of life - its been plugged in since my last response with no change. This touchpad has been left aside in this state for a long time before I ran the debrick on it so I'm hoping that it might suddenly resurrect.

I have added the typescript of the debrick process so if anyone has any suggestions or anything I'd be more than interested.

Thanks


----------



## billmik

Hopefully someone can help me. I did exactly as described in 1st post to my hp touchpad . no sure if its a 16 32 or 64 so when i typed in sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64) i tried 32 then 64 and failed at fastboot step. Then i tried 16 and all went well (as far as i can see lol) I recieved the all done statement. Now the battery with a ? in it is gone and the lightning bolt with red band on bottom in a battery symbol came up. After charging all the tp will do is sit there with the HP logo in the center. Tried reset and all button combos. always comes back to all the tp will do is sit there with the HP logo in the center. Then i tried the webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi and at 4% i can hear windows disconnect and reconnect then at 8% webos doctor fails and the usb symbol is gone off the touchpad and the hp logo is back... I attached the results file from ubuntu terminal if that helps... any help please

thanks


----------



## ankurcshah

I flashed the cm 10 pa rom and it booted up successfully. It then rebooted and got stuck on the black screen. I tried doing everything, battery pull, slow charging,kept out the battery for 3 days 4 days but to no avail. It just gets stuck at blowing failed . Any help on what more i can do?


----------



## lifeisfun

Was there any explanation why some TP do get stuck on Requestin SoftwareVersion... ?

Thanks


----------



## cbogiages

So, I tried the debrick program. It went all the way to "All Done". However, I get a screen with a triangle filled by an exclamation point and the url www.palm.com/rom. I am attaching the script I got. I hope soemone can help me with this. I hat seeing my touchpad go down after so many roms.

Thanks.

[ 2.504608] A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.B): 2.13.25, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1281
[ 2.512207] a6_irq_work_handler: charger-source change detected, reg_val_flag2= 34
[ 2.862396] Starting battery authentication...
[ 2.976074] Battery authentication successful.
[ 3.031097] battery_info.percentage = 76, battery_info.voltage = 3913760, battery_info.current = 1250, battery_info.temperature = 29
[ 3.041931] A6 driver initialized successfully!
[ 3.049041] a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
[ 3.054321] a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
[ 3.103637] A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.B): 2.7.11, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1793
[ 3.112304] A6 driver initialized successfully!
[ 3.117645] brcm4751_init
[ 3.123168] brcm4751_probe
[ 3.129058] wm8994 4-001a: wm8994 power setup A
[ 3.134368] msm_wm8958_setup_power: codec power setup
[ 3.139648] wm8994_ldo_power: Power up the WM8994 LDOs
[ 3.175842] wm8994 4-001a: WM8958 revision B
[ 3.186279] wm8994_codec_probe: wm8994 codec driver init
[ 3.268035] SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25
[ 3.273925] msm_spi_calculate_fifo_size: invalid FIFO size, SPI_IO_MODES=0xae
[ 3.280181] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[ 3.286132] PPP Deflate Compression module registered
[ 3.291595] PPP BSD Compression module registered
[ 3.298034] PPP MPPE Compression module registered
[ 3.303466] NET: Registered protocol family 24
[ 3.308807] SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).
[ 3.314392] CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.
[ 3.320495] rmnet_init
[ 3.333801] driver_register() success: result :0x00000000
[ 3.339691] pehci_module_init platform_driver_register() success: result :0x00000000
[ 3.345397] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[ 3.351348] host driver registered w/ tranceiver
[ 3.357238] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm
[ 3.363067] cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
[ 3.369079] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm
[ 3.375122] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[ 3.381195] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[ 3.387268] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[ 3.393341] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-alauda
[ 3.399536] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-cypress
[ 3.405731] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-datafab
[ 3.411865] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-freecom
[ 3.417999] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-isd200
[ 3.424102] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot
[ 3.430114] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-karma
[ 3.436096] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-onetouch
[ 3.442047] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09
[ 3.447875] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55
[ 3.453613] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-usbat
[ 3.459289] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
[ 3.464691] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
[ 3.470092] USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)
[ 3.475463] usbcore: registered new interface driver option
[ 3.480621] option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems
[ 3.485778] USB Serial support registered for Huawei GSM modem (1-port)
[ 3.491058] usbcore: registered new interface driver option_huawei
[ 3.496368] USB Serial support registered for Sierra USB modem
[ 3.501678] usbcore: registered new interface driver sierra
[ 3.506835] sierra: v.1.7.36:USB Driver for Sierra Wireless USB modems
[ 3.512145] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb_ehset_test
[ 3.517883] peripheral driver registered w/ tranceiver
[ 3.524200] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[ 3.530761] input: gpio-keys as /devices/platform/gpio-keys/input/input0
[ 3.580596] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: Transaction timed out
[ 3.586059] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.592498] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.598815] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.605041] ttsp_read_block_data: error -5
[ 3.610229] cyttsp_core_init: ttsp_read_block_data failed!
[ 3.615478] cyttsp-i2c: probe of 5-0067 failed with error -12
[ 3.620849] cyttsp_i2c_init: Cypress TrueTouch(R) Standard Product I2C Touchscreen Driver (Built Dec 30 2012 @ 17:02:56) returned 0
[ 3.631927] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.663055] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.663177] pmic_id_detect(): gpio_read_value = 1
[ 3.699249] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.730255] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.761077] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.791748] qup_i2c qup_i2c.5: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1121c4, irq:224
[ 3.822265] maXTouch 5-004c: Failure accessing maXTouch device
[ 3.827178] maXTouch 5-004c: Chip could not be identified
[ 3.833038] input: pmic8058_pwrkey as /devices/i2c-6/6-0055/pm8058-pwrkey/input/input1
[ 3.838684] intersil_isl29023_power: 8058_l14 power on ok
[ 3.844635] intersil_isl29023_gpio_config
[ 3.849609] input: lightsensor as /devices/virtual/input/input2
[ 3.855194] guoye: lsm303dlc_plt_power_on
[ 3.881805] input: gsensor as /devices/virtual/input/input3
[ 3.887634] guoye: lsm303dlc_plt_power_off
[ 3.912384] gsensor 0-0018: lsm303dlh_acc probed
[ 3.917572] guoye: lsm303dlc_plt_power_on
[ 3.943786] input: magsensor as /devices/virtual/input/input4
[ 3.949890] guoye: lsm303dlc_plt_power_off
[ 3.974914] magsensor 0-001e: lsm303dlh_mag probed
[ 3.980529] input: compasssensor as /devices/virtual/input/input5
[ 3.986541] HP GRAVITY Sensor Driver
[ 3.992095] hp_dummy_gravitysensor_init
[ 3.997802] input: gravity as /devices/virtual/input/input6
[ 4.003967] input: rotation as /devices/virtual/input/input7
[ 4.010101] input: gyro as /devices/virtual/input/input8
[ 4.016113] cy8c20236a_probe
[ 4.021697] cy8c20236a_probe: int pin number = 136,reset pin number =36
[ 4.027465] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:183
[ 4.033142] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x22 not connected
[ 4.051147] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:183
[ 4.056732] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x22 not connected
[ 4.081207] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:183
[ 4.086761] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x22 not connected
[ 4.111206] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:183
[ 4.116668] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x22 not connected
[ 4.141265] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:183
[ 4.146697] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x22 not connected
[ 4.171142] cy8c20236a 0-0022: read transfer error
[ 4.176483] cy8c20236a_probe:there is no proximity sensor, return
[ 4.181976] cy8c20236a: probe of 0-0022 failed with error -5
[ 4.189239] using rtc device, pm8058_rtc0, for alarms
[ 4.189453] pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: rtc core: registered pm8058_rtc0 as rtc0
[ 4.200683] i2c /dev entries driver
[ 4.208709] IR NEC protocol handler initialized
[ 4.214202] IR RC5(x) protocol handler initialized
[ 4.219451] IR RC6 protocol handler initialized
[ 4.224609] IR JVC protocol handler initialized
[ 4.229766] IR Sony protocol handler initialized
[ 4.234893] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[ 4.240509] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
[ 4.245788] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
[ 4.253204] Bob config_camera_on_gpios_vx6953:++
[ 4.308258] qup_i2c qup_i2c.1: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:185
[ 4.313751] qup_i2c qup_i2c.1: I2C slave addr:0x10 not connected
[ 4.319702] msm_sync_init: failed to initialize vx6953
[ 4.325134] msm_camera_vx6953: probe of msm_camera_vx6953.0 failed with error -5
[ 4.909484] msm_sync_init: initialized mt9m113
[ 4.916534] msm_gemini_init gemini: success
[ 4.944610] msm_adc successfully registered
[ 4.950622] pm8901_tm_read_ctrl: pm8901_read FAIL: rc=-22
[ 4.955993] Thermal: failed to read out thermal zone 0
[ 4.961578] pmic8901_tm_probe: OK
[ 4.972015] pmic8058_tm_probe: OK
[ 4.978454] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: [email protected]
[ 4.984161] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2
[ 4.989593] Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized
[ 5.004669] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[ 5.010009] cpuidle: using governor menu
[ 5.015563] mmc0: No card detect facilities available
[ 5.021087] mmc0: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x0000000012400000 irq 136,0 dma 18
[ 5.026458] mmc0: 8 bit data mode enabled
[ 5.031738] mmc0: 4 bit data mode disabled
[ 5.036956] mmc0: polling status mode disabled
[ 5.042114] mmc0: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
[ 5.047332] mmc0: Slot eject status = 0
[ 5.052459] mmc0: Power save feature enable = 0
[ 5.057586] mmc0: DM non-cached buffer at ffc07000, dma_addr 0x4144c000
[ 5.062347] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0xc00,cmd->opcode=52
[ 5.067626] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x80000c08,cmd->opcode=52
[ 5.073211] mmc0: DM cmd busaddr 0x4144c000, cmdptr busaddr 0x4144c300
[ 5.076202] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x1aa,cmd->opcode=8
[ 5.081481] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=5
[ 5.086730] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=5
[ 5.092010] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=5
[ 5.097259] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=5
[ 5.102569] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=55
[ 5.107849] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=55
[ 5.113159] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=55
[ 5.118438] mmc0: Command timeout,cmd->resp[0]=0x900,cmd->arg=0x0,cmd->opcode=55
[ 5.123352] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_status(0)
[ 5.127929] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_status_register
[ 5.132537] ***WLAN disable power
[ 5.137115] mmc1: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x00000000121c0000 irq 133,0 dma 21
[ 5.141723] mmc1: 8 bit data mode disabled
[ 5.146392] mmc1: 4 bit data mode enabled
[ 5.150970] mmc1: polling status mode disabled
[ 5.155578] mmc1: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
[ 5.160186] mmc1: Slot eject status = 1
[ 5.164733] mmc1: Power save feature enable = 0
[ 5.169250] mmc1: DM non-cached buffer at ffc08000, dma_addr 0x4144d000
[ 5.173828] mmc1: DM cmd busaddr 0x4144d000, cmdptr busaddr 0x4144d300
[ 5.175445] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[ 5.175445] usbhid: USB HID core driver
[ 5.176422] logger: created 64K log 'log_main'
[ 5.176696] logger: created 256K log 'log_events'
[ 5.176940] logger: created 64K log 'log_radio'
[ 5.177185] logger: created 64K log 'log_system'
[ 5.177612] ####samdebug:steu300_exmdm_init
[ 5.177947] ####samdebug:hw820u_exmdm_init
[ 5.178222] ####samdebug:sierra8705_exmdm_init
[ 5.178619] ##NFC##opennfc_probe
[ 5.178649] nfc_gpio_cfg
[ 5.178649] opennfc_probe io cfg fail
[ 5.178680] opennfc: probe of 0-005e failed with error -12
[ 5.179565] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
[ 5.179992] No device for DAI CODEC_DAI
[ 5.180023] No device for DAI CPU_DAI
[ 5.180419] msm_soc: create pcms
[ 5.180572] asoc: CODEC_DAI <-> CPU_DAI mapping ok
[ 5.181793] ALSA device list:
[ 5.181793] #0: msm-audio (MSM-CARD)
[ 5.182128] u32 classifier
[ 5.182128] Actions configured
[ 5.182159] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
[ 5.182250] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (13669 buckets, 54676 max)
[ 5.183013] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.
[ 5.183166] xt_time: kernel timezone is -0000
[ 5.183471] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[ 5.183685] arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller
[ 5.183746] TCP cubic registered
[ 5.184814] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[ 5.185607] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[ 5.187164] Mobile IPv6
[ 5.187225] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[ 5.187347] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
[ 5.187927] sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[ 5.188049] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[ 5.188323] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14
[ 5.188354] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[ 5.188507] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[ 5.188537] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[ 5.188537] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
[ 5.188568] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2
[ 5.199737] clock_late_init() disabled 126 unused clocks
[ 5.357269] input: handset as /devices/virtual/input/input9
[ 5.361633] hs_probe: hs->hs_pdata->hs_name = handset , gpio_detection_irq = 67 , gpio_hookkey_irq = 57 ,hs_status = 0
[ 5.371459] MSM Watchdog Initialized
[ 5.375610] msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[0]
[ 5.379730] msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[1]
[ 5.383758] VFP support v0.3: implementor 51 architecture 0 part 2d variant 0 rev 0
[ 5.391723] pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: setting system clock to 1970-01-01 01:16:11 UTC (4571)
[ 5.395965] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_init
[ 5.401062] RAMDISK: gzip image found at block 0
[ 5.600799] mmc0: Controller has been reinitialized
[ 5.605651] Setting the bus width to 8 bit
[ 5.613739] mmc0: new high speed MMC card at address 0001
[ 5.625152] mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 SEM16G 14.8 GiB
[ 5.633239] mmcblk0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 p13 p14 >
[ 5.713714] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) 8901_l3 3.3V
[ 5.719696] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) 8901_l1 3.3V
[ 5.725250] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) 8058_l19 1.8V
[ 5.730590] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
[ 5.740356] ar6003_wifi_power: set GPIO_WLAN_RST_N to high
[ 5.750030] ***WLAN enable power
[ 5.775299] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power has enabled
[ 5.780090] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
[ 5.789764] ***WLAN enable power
[ 5.815307] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power has enabled
[ 5.820739] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
[ 5.831024] ***WLAN enable power
[ 5.838470] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power has enabled
[ 5.843902] Board-msm8x60.c wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
[ 5.854217] ***WLAN enable power
[ 5.860229] ar6003_wifi_power: set GPIO_WLAN_RST_N to low
[ 5.869873] ***WLAN disable power
[ 7.632293] EXT2-fs (ram0): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
[ 7.637023] VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) on device 1:0.
[ 9.844268] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_open
[ 10.408050] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_ioctl, cmd = -2140645888, 136
[ 10.412658] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_ioctl, standard v4l2 ioctl -2140645888
[ 10.417144] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_querycap
[ 10.421905] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_release
[ 10.426361] msm_enqueue: queue event new max is 1
[ 10.430847] __msm_release, open count =0
[ 10.435302] __msm_release, vfe_release
[ 10.439758] vfe31_release, free_irq
[ 10.444183] msm_vpe_release: In
[ 10.449188] msm_vpe_release: Out
[ 10.453582] vfe31_release, msm_camio_disable
[ 10.477416] vfe31_release, msm_camio_set_perf_lvl
[ 10.481719] __msm_release, s_release
[ 10.505554] __msm_release, msm_camio_sensor_clk_off
[ 10.529907] __msm_release, free frame pmem region
[ 10.533874] __msm_release, free stats pmem region
[ 10.537902] __msm_release: draining queue pict
[ 10.541778] __msm_release: completed
[ 10.986206] g_cdc gadget: using random self ethernet address
[ 10.989990] g_cdc gadget: using random host ethernet address
[ 10.997100] usb0: MAC 9e:05:a7:48:6f:de
[ 11.000823] usb0: HOST MAC 8a:13:e8:37:05:a4
[ 11.015472] g_cdc gadget: CDC Composite Gadget, version: King Kamehameha Day 2008
[ 11.019531] g_cdc gadget: g_cdc ready
[ 11.045440] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): usb0: link is not ready
[ 11.248443] pmic_id_detect(): gpio_read_value = 1
[ 12.249298] MAX8903_CHARGER: msm_hsusb_chg_connected : chg_type = 0
[ 12.253753] MAX8903_CHARGER: max8903_charger_connected : is_connect = 1, pst = 3
[ 12.257934] MAX8903_CHARGER: max8903_charger_draw_current : mA = 500
[ 15.872924] ***WLAN disable power
[ 15.877441] ***WLAN disable power
[ 16.620208] g_cdc gadget: high speed config #1: CDC Composite (ECM + ACM)
[ 16.628265] MAX8903_CHARGER: max8903_charger_draw_current : mA = 500
[ 16.660797] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): usb0: link becomes ready
[ 20.016448] A6: Starting flashing sequence.
[ 20.022430] Parsing complete. Read size: 49458, Write size: 15816. Num sections: 5
[ 20.026763] Section idx: 0; Addr: 0x1400; Length: 230
[ 20.031280] Section idx: 1; Addr: 0x1800; Length: 383
[ 20.035400] Section idx: 2; Addr: 0x1b00; Length: 128
[ 20.039764] Section idx: 3; Addr: 0xc800; Length: 7144
[ 20.043823] Section idx: 4; Addr: 0xffd2; Length: 23
[ 20.150482] T1 3 T2 6 T3 43 Total 52
[ 20.159790]
[ 20.159790]
[ 20.167541] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1400; length(d): 230
[ 20.261260] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1800; length(d): 383
[ 20.364593] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x100; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0808
[ 20.368988] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x101; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0017
[ 20.373657] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x102; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x011d
[ 20.380432] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x109; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x13a4
[ 20.384796] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x10a; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x13d1
[ 20.389068] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x10b; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xe12c
[ 20.393768] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x10c; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xe12e
[ 20.398010] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x10d; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xe0e7
[ 20.402587] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x10f; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xe0e7
[ 20.407104] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x111; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x4ba4
[ 20.411651] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x113; Expected: 0x0010; Read; 0x001b
[ 20.418731] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x11c; Expected: 0x0101; Read; 0x0501
[ 20.422851] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x11d; Expected: 0x231d; Read; 0x6e8a
[ 20.426910] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x11e; Expected: 0x451d; Read; 0x280e
[ 20.430969] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x11f; Expected: 0x011d; Read; 0x0121
[ 20.439422] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x12c; Expected: 0x1d01; Read; 0x78c0
[ 20.443481] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x12d; Expected: 0x1d23; Read; 0x8a05
[ 20.447387] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x12e; Expected: 0x1d45; Read; 0x0e6e
[ 20.451324] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x12f; Expected: 0x1d67; Read; 0x2128
[ 20.463684] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x147; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x3400
[ 20.467498] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x148; Expected: 0x0100; Read; 0x0102
[ 20.471221] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x149; Expected: 0xba01; Read; 0x7132
[ 20.474853] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x14a; Expected: 0xba23; Read; 0x614b
[ 20.478393] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x14b; Expected: 0xba45; Read; 0x0841
[ 20.481811] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x14c; Expected: 0xba67; Read; 0xab00
[ 20.490203] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x15b; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0001
[ 20.493713] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x15d; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x018c
[ 20.496765] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x15e; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x57e0
[ 20.500122] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x160; Expected: 0xffff; Read; 0x3900
[ 20.503417] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x162; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xa100
[ 20.506256] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x163; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0a03
[ 20.508972] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x164; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0007
[ 20.511779] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x165; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x1d80
[ 20.514465] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x166; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x6440
[ 20.516998] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x167; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0008
[ 20.519470] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x168; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x1e51
[ 20.521881] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x169; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x7f96
[ 20.524169] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x16a; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x2953
[ 20.526306] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x16b; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xb2b6
[ 20.528442] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x16c; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xbf00
[ 20.530639] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x16d; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x4c01
[ 20.532775] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x16e; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x774f
[ 20.534912] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x16f; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x7d64
[ 20.536987] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x170; Expected: 0xffff; Read; 0xc0f3
[ 20.539398] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x172; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0406
[ 20.541503] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x173; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0xb2b6
[ 20.543548] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x174; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x0a03
[ 20.545928] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x176; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x00b7
[ 20.550720] VerifyAllSections: Failed for section addr: 0x1800; length(d): 383
[ 20.552398] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1b00; length(d): 128
[ 20.605895] VerifyMem: addr: 0xc800; length(d): 7144
[ 22.441650] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 22.443664] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 22.445617] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 22.447662] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 22.451202] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 22.453399] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 22.491699] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 22.494110] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 22.496551] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 22.498992] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 22.502685] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 22.505310] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 22.541748] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 22.544555] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 22.547424] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 22.550689] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 22.554595] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 22.557647] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 23.262939] VerifyMem: addr: 0xffd2; length(d): 23
[ 23.279235] Error in VerifyAllSections(all)
[ 23.632476] T1 3 T2 6 T3 43 Total 52
[ 23.645538] A6 checksum validation: master: 0xe0e7, current: 0xe0e7
[ 23.653747] A6 error_count: 0; cksum cycle count: 19364
[ 23.661529] A6: Completed flashing sequence.
[ 26.673156] a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
[ 26.676696] a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
[ 26.694519] A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.B): 2.13.25, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1281
[ 26.823242] usb0: no IPv6 routers present
[ 28.895050] A6: Starting flashing sequence.
[ 28.900390] Parsing complete. Read size: 49458, Write size: 15816. Num sections: 5
[ 28.904357] Section idx: 0; Addr: 0x1400; Length: 230
[ 28.908416] Section idx: 1; Addr: 0x1800; Length: 383
[ 28.912414] Section idx: 2; Addr: 0x1b00; Length: 128
[ 28.916412] Section idx: 3; Addr: 0xc800; Length: 7144
[ 28.920440] Section idx: 4; Addr: 0xffd2; Length: 23
[ 29.027099] T1 3 T2 6 T3 43 Total 52
[ 29.036102]
[ 29.036102]
[ 29.044158] WriteMemQuick: addr: 0x1400; length(d): 230
[ 29.730407] WriteMemQuick: addr: 0x1800; length(d): 383
[ 30.870330] WriteMemQuick: addr: 0x1b00; length(d): 128
[ 31.254241] WriteMemQuick: addr: 0xc800; length(d): 7144
[ 32.671661] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 32.676086] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 32.680816] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 32.685333] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 32.690795] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 32.695220] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 32.731689] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 32.736206] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 32.740966] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 32.745635] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 32.750854] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 32.755584] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 32.801757] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:193
[ 32.806274] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 32.811126] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1270728
[ 32.815826] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 32.821044] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1270728
[ 32.825836] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 42.901641] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1343c8, irq:193
[ 42.906188] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 42.911132] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1262536
[ 42.915863] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 42.921081] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1262536
[ 42.925872] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 42.971679] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:193
[ 42.976226] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 42.981079] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1270728
[ 42.985839] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 42.991088] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1270728
[ 42.995880] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 43.041748] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 43.046325] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 43.051239] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 43.055999] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 43.061218] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 43.065948] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 52.520111] WriteMemQuick: addr: 0xffd2; length(d): 23
[ 52.592926]
[ 52.592956]
[ 52.601745] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1400; length(d): 230
[ 52.695953] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1800; length(d): 383
[ 52.846618] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1b00; length(d): 128
[ 52.903045] VerifyMem: addr: 0xc800; length(d): 7144
[ 53.151611] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:193
[ 53.156188] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 53.161163] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1270728
[ 53.166076] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 53.171539] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1270728
[ 53.176269] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 53.221679] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:193
[ 53.226440] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 53.231567] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1245384
[ 53.236328] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 53.241760] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1245384
[ 53.246490] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 53.291748] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1343c8, irq:193
[ 53.296508] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x31 not connected
[ 53.301605] do_i2c_action_item: err code: -1262536
[ 53.306365] ai_dispatch_thread_fn: ai_do_action failed.
[ 53.311828] __a6_i2c_read_reg[0x31]: err code: -1262536
[ 53.316528] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. ...
[ 55.574737] VerifyMem: addr: 0xffd2; length(d): 23
[ 55.942718] T1 3 T2 6 T3 43 Total 52
[ 55.957183] A6 checksum validation: master: 0x0000, current: 0x0000
[ 55.966766] A6 error_count: 0; cksum cycle count: 0
[ 55.973876] A6 program counter: 35
[ 55.985870] A6: Completed flashing sequence.
[ 58.994659] a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
[ 58.999267] a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
[ 59.007049] a6_irq_work_handler: about to wait for device non-busy...
[ 59.022735] A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.B): 2.13.25, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1281
[ 59.032562] a6_irq_work_handler: charger-source change detected, reg_val_flag2= 34

Updating bootloader emmc_appsboot...
89+1 records in
89+1 records out
45720 bytes (44.6KB) copied, 0.342897 seconds, 130.2KB/s

Updating bootloader bootie...
225+1 records in
225+1 records out
115496 bytes (112.8KB) copied, 0.047957 seconds, 2.3MB/s

Checking battery voltage/percent...
Battery Voltage=3918640 Percent=76
Rebooting Touchpad ...
ALL DONE.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$


----------



## nevertells

cbogiages said:


> So, I tried the debrick program. It went all the way to "All Done". However, I get a screen with a triangle filled by an exclamation point and the url www.palm.com/rom. I am attaching the script I got. I hope soemone can help me with this. I hat seeing my touchpad go down after so many roms.
> 
> Thanks.


From XDA forum: You appear to have soft bricked. You will need to charge it preferably overnight, after which you should see the contact palm.com etc.

You will then need to reformat back to factory condition,use this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244 page 1 and read page 12 
Good luck.


----------



## cbogiages

I used the instructions in the 3rd post at this link. Worked great! Thanks!


----------



## TundraLTD

Help, please

typescript output file attached


----------



## sacular

Hi, I have just successfully unbricked my touchpad using tpdebrick, but had a problem in flashing the a6 chip. The script kept falling with a no permission error at the execution of the flashing command. I eventually looked at the permissions of the PmA6Updater file. It did not have execute permissions. I chmod 777 it and then reran the script successfully. Thanks again JC.


----------



## Ahhk

Im not sure if it's bricked (and needs tpdebrick), or is some kind of hardware issue, but...

I have a 32G TP that's been perfectly fine for two years - except for an occasional flash of the blue lines screen. A few months ago, I started having probs getting it to charge and/or turn on.

The first few times, one of the various key combos would get it to start. But it started happening more and more frequently, and got harder and harder to get it to turn on..

The last time, I tried every day for over a week (while it was charging), to get it to come on. About 10 days later....the Power+15x Home combo worked and the battery icon showed up. Couple hours later, it was charged and booted.

I never let it get below 70% after that, but 4 days later I went to use it. Unplugged it and it was dead. Shut down and died while it was plugged in and idle!

The charger and USB cable is fine. I have four different 2A chargers and all four charge my phones and other tablets w/o problem. Tried the TP on the original charger, Touchstone, other chargers, and connected via PC. 3 Weeks of charging and....Nadda.

So, I ordered and replaced the battery. 24 hours on the AC USB charger + 6 hours on the Touchstone later....and it still wont turn on with any of the key combos. Nothing on the screen, no lights, no sounds, no vibration. :0

I checked the old battery just to see how bad it was...and its reading 3.62 volts?!? That hardly seems defective.

Plugging it in to a PC shows it as the failed QHSUSB_DLOAD device. While plugged in, holding down Power+Vol Down+Home for 20-30 seconds causes Windows to do the "BaDoop" sound as the QHSUSB device disappears for a second then comes back.

WebOS Doc (in Windows) doesnt see it.

Any ideas? Suggestions?

TP has never suffered any physical damage/impact/moisture. Problem became progressively worse over over the course of a few months. Relatively very low usage over its 2+ year life. Running Jcsullins' CM10.1

Thanks!


----------



## sobyte

Hi everybody! I've followed the first post to debrick my HP TouchPad which displayed the question mark symbol. So it worked.. not totally :/

Indeed, now my tablet only displayed the HP logo and I let it charge for several hours but after this the tablet display the text saying i should use the stock charger.. But that's the problem, I havent the stock charger and I use an alternative one.. Is it the only reason why? The charger I use is a 2A, I tried also to use my smartphone charger but with only 1A.. I let it charge during one day but always the same : the HP logo until the battery goes empty when it tells me to use a stock charger :/

Can someone help me!?

Thanks

PS: sorry about my poor english quality ^^


----------



## Ahhk

sobyte said:


> Hi everybody! I've followed the first post to debrick my HP TouchPad which displayed the question mark symbol. So it worked.. not totally :/
> 
> Indeed, now my tablet only displayed the HP logo and I let it charge for several hours but after this the tablet display the text saying i should use the stock charger.. But that's the problem, I havent the stock charger and I use an alternative one.. Is it the only reason why? The charger I use is a 2A, I tried also to use my smartphone charger but with only 1A.. I let it charge during one day but always the same : the HP logo until the battery goes empty when it tells me to use a stock charger :/
> 
> Can someone help me!?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS: sorry about my poor english quality ^^


I'm no expert, but that (hang at HP logo) sounds like a bootloader/ROM issue and not anything to do with the battery. Might want to try reinstalling moboot.


----------



## nevertells

Ahhk said:


> Im not sure if it's bricked (and needs tpdebrick), or is some kind of hardware issue, but...
> 
> I have a 32G TP that's been perfectly fine for two years - except for an occasional flash of the blue lines screen. A few months ago, I started having probs getting it to charge and/or turn on.
> 
> The first few times, one of the various key combos would get it to start. But it started happening more and more frequently, and got harder and harder to get it to turn on..
> 
> The last time, I tried every day for over a week (while it was charging), to get it to come on. About 10 days later....the Power+15x Home combo worked and the battery icon showed up. Couple hours later, it was charged and booted.
> 
> I never let it get below 70% after that, but 4 days later I went to use it. Unplugged it and it was dead. Shut down and died while it was plugged in and idle!
> 
> The charger and USB cable is fine. I have four different 2A chargers and all four charge my phones and other tablets w/o problem. Tried the TP on the original charger, Touchstone, other chargers, and connected via PC. 3 Weeks of charging and....Nadda.
> 
> So, I ordered and replaced the battery. 24 hours on the AC USB charger + 6 hours on the Touchstone later....and it still wont turn on with any of the key combos. Nothing on the screen, no lights, no sounds, no vibration. :0
> 
> I checked the old battery just to see how bad it was...and its reading 3.62 volts?!? That hardly seems defective.
> 
> Plugging it in to a PC shows it as the failed QHSUSB_DLOAD device.
> 
> WebOS Doc (in Windows) doesnt see it.
> 
> Any ideas? Suggestions?
> 
> TP has never suffered any physical damage/impact/moisture. Problem became progressively worse over over the course of a few months. Relatively very low usage over its 2+ year life. Running Jcsullins' CM10.1
> 
> Thanks!


Can't help you with any debricking answers, but from what you describe, you have a failed piece of hardware. I can tell you that using anything besides the official HP charger or the TouchStone to charge the TP is not recommended. If you cannot get your tablet to even turn on, then my bet is you're done. If you had problems charging even on WebOS, that further tells me that something in the TP failed.


----------



## nevertells

sobyte said:


> Hi everybody! I've followed the first post to debrick my HP TouchPad which displayed the question mark symbol. So it worked.. not totally :/
> 
> Indeed, now my tablet only displayed the HP logo and I let it charge for several hours but after this the tablet display the text saying i should use the stock charger.. But that's the problem, I havent the stock charger and I use an alternative one.. Is it the only reason why? The charger I use is a 2A, I tried also to use my smartphone charger but with only 1A.. I let it charge during one day but always the same : the HP logo until the battery goes empty when it tells me to use a stock charger :/
> 
> Can someone help me!?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS: sorry about my poor english quality ^^


Only the official HP TouchPad charger should be used, nothing else! Can you boot to WebOS recovery by holding volume up during a boot up?(large white USB symbol) If so, remove Android by running ACMEUninstaller2 and then try running WebOS Doctor to restore what appears to be a corrupted or missing WebOS.

Otherwise, you need to Google for information on how to restore WebOS by other means, such as ADB commands, which I have seen in my forum browsing, but don't remember where.

Edit: I happen to run across exactly what you need:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244


----------



## Ahhk

nevertells said:


> Can't help you with any debricking answers, but from what you describe, you have a failed piece of hardware. I can tell you that using anything besides the official HP charger or the TouchStone to charge the TP is not recommended. If you cannot get your tablet to even turn on, then my bet is you're done. If you had problems charging even on WebOS, that further tells me that something in the TP failed.


Thanks, I appreciate the response, but that's not really useful. And as for the official HP charger, of course HP recommends only their official charger. What company doesnt/wouldnt?

Besides, their USB cables are crap, and the chargers are far from being flawless pieces of engineering. Real Samsung cables and chargers ARE fantastic, however.

And, if you want a real world case study, this "dead" TP has spent 99% of its life on the original HP charger. The other TP that has no problems, has almost never been on an original HP charger. Mostly Samsung, or Blackberry, and generic chargers 98% of the time. Odd....huh?


----------



## nevertells

Ahhk said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the response, but that's not really useful. And as for the official HP charger, of course HP recommends only their official charger. What company doesnt/wouldnt?


Then I guess all I can offer you is a just as useless "Enjoy your paper weight!"


----------



## billmik

sobyte said:


> Hi everybody! I've followed the first post to debrick my HP TouchPad which displayed the question mark symbol. So it worked.. not totally :/
> 
> Indeed, now my tablet only displayed the HP logo and I let it charge for several hours but after this the tablet display the text saying i should use the stock charger.. But that's the problem, I havent the stock charger and I use an alternative one.. Is it the only reason why? The charger I use is a 2A, I tried also to use my smartphone charger but with only 1A.. I let it charge during one day but always the same : the HP logo until the battery goes empty when it tells me to use a stock charger :/
> 
> Can someone help me!?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS: sorry about my poor english quality ^^


I had my stk charger break and i tried a 2amp after market charger to find it didnt work either. Then i bought a different 2amp charger that had a wattage ouput of 10 watts and it works fine. Yours probably doesnt have the right wattage output


----------



## domvillan

Sorry for newb question but I've searched all over, with no success. I have tried running with Ubuntu but have not been successful running Ubuntu on windows machines.

1. Is it possible to run this script with terminal on Mac osx? If so has anyone here tried and mind providing brief walk thru?

Thank you in advance


----------



## nevertells

domvillan said:


> Sorry for newb question but I've searched all over, with no success. I have tried running with Ubuntu but have not been successful running Ubuntu on windows machines.
> 1. Is it possible to run this script with terminal on Mac osx? If so has anyone here tried and mind providing brief walk thru?
> Thank you in advance


This was taken directly from the OP:

"TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb)."

If you boot from either of the above, it's now a Linux machine.


----------



## domvillan

Thank you for your reply, I am aware I can boot my CPU with Linux/ Ubuntu. Here in lies problem on the windows !machine I have no WiFi drivers and unable to download files for script. And booting Ubuntu from Mac has not been the easiest of options.

So is it possible to run this process via Mac osx terminal

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## redchief

Registered just to post a thanks. I needed to do the update to the adp and fastboot (http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-adb-and-fastboot-android-tools.html) and it took a few reboots on my ubuntu live along with runninth the debrick several times, but my TP came back alive.

Oh, and first thing I did was install automateit w/ the shutdown @ 9% action...


----------



## cerps

Did anyone have any luck figuring out how to get around the "netchip not found" issue that causes it to abort the debrick? I tossed it on the HP wall charger for 24 hours and still can't get it to go. I used to be able to get the battery and question mark, but now I can't even get that to show up. Any thoughts on what to try?


----------



## mattecko99

I got the ALL DONE message, but my touchpad doesn't have the blinking light on the home button. Did something go wrong?


----------



## mattecko99

mattecko99 said:


> I got the ALL DONE message, but my touchpad doesn't have the blinking light on the home button. Did something go wrong?


also, on lsusb it shows up as google


----------



## mattecko99

And I can get it to show up as Palm now but cant go any further.


----------



## mattecko99

Fixed! Never mind!


----------



## coachdavo

I used the TP Debrick on my 64 GB Touchpad. I notice that the process runs "ebr32.bin", "mbr32.bin". The contents of tpdebrick have what looks to be files specific for 16 gb, 32 gb and 64 gb. I have run the command correctly for a 64 gb version but I think there is a possible programming error since it executes the 32gb version of ebr and mbr.

Just an assumption based on what I have seen, can anyone correct me or look into this?

Thanks


----------



## Megaherz

I get to the point where tpdebrick asks for the touchpad to be connected. Then it prompts:
Checking doc files ...
Failed to find/open TTY
load of emmcbld.bin failed
Aborting.

Anyone know the fix to this?


----------



## Megaherz

Megaherz said:


> I get to the point where tpdebrick asks for the touchpad to be connected. Then it prompts:
> Checking doc files ...
> Failed to find/open TTY
> load of emmcbld.bin failed
> Aborting.
> Anyone know the fix to this?


Forgot to mention that it am running Ubuntu 12.04 live usb.


----------



## hwgasdfasdf

Just did this on Debian-64 bit. Only problem I had is I was getting "Ping check failed" initially. What in Ubuntu brings up the interface an assigns it an address? I don't see anything in the script that does that.

What I did was to assign 192.168.7.1 to the interface manually, copied the script and commented out all the stuff before the ping check, and ran it again, and it completed the ping check, and the rest of the script (and fixed my touchpad!)


----------



## NautTboy

When you press/hold power/volup/home for 30sec am I suppose to see something?

My TP did have the question mark battery, now it's totally dead..... I think. I charged over night with touchstone(wireless).

When I tried this debrick, I'm stuck on communicating with tp. Want me to press pwer/hme/volup for 30sec.


----------



## droidrulez

Worked like a charm ! Thanks a ton :goodcry:


----------



## erevos_1980

Hi,did somebody find a solution for this?==

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## Gradular

erevos_1980 said:


> Hi,did somebody find a solution for this?==
> 
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.


No.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## roger_n

@jcsullin does this mean my TP is bricked beyond repair? Regardless of the outcome you have done an awesome job putting this together I see it has worked for a bunch of people.

TPDebrick Output: http://gw.gd/4zSC

Thanks Roger


----------



## yeahman45

I have tried the script but it is stuck at

checking doc files ...

Requestion softwareversion

and then nothing... i tried cancelling and re-execute.. but it's always stuck there... typescript is empty


----------



## janssjay

Fixed my 2nd Touchpad in 4 months. Thanks so much for the utility!!!!! :grin:


----------



## gary83

Thank you so much. I finally awakened my Touchpad after 6 long months.


----------



## Gradular

roger_n said:


> @jcsullin does this mean my TP is bricked beyond repair? Regardless of the outcome you have done an awesome job putting this together I see it has worked for a bunch of people.
> 
> TPDebrick Output: http://gw.gd/4zSC
> 
> Thanks Roger


As of right now, yes.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## A3R

I have a few questions and if anyone could help me I would really appreciate it. I just purchased an HP touchpad that has the question mark battery and ended up finding this site. I'm unsure of the memory size so I wasent sure what I should do when I'm required to enter that in the terminal. But before I even get to that point I'm not sure how to "run" cd downloads. What command should I enter? Maybe someone could quick screen shot what it should look like. I apologize since this is probably a simple question it's just I got this far so I'd rather not give up.


----------



## newrom

I have a 32 g TP that when I execute the debrick program on , it will execute to where it ask me to hold the power , volume down and home buttons for 30 sec. I do this and then it aborts and says : QDL mode not found . i execute the command "lsusb" and TP shows up as a palm device . My TP will not show any signs of life regardless of what I do or button combinations I try . When i am in windows and hold the power ,vol down and home buttons it will show up in the device manager as a Palm device . Is there a way to get it in QDL mode in the TP debrick program or should I be tackling it in windows some way ? Thanks .


----------



## pepsundar

Thank you so much JCSullins for your great efforts. I followed the instructions and finall got an ALL DONE message. I noticed during the last few seconds that the batter/voltage status was shown as zero. Not sure if my TP has a dead battery that requires replacement. As per instructions, I've just put it on the wall charger and will leave it for 6-8 hours and see what happens. I've also attached the script output file (I couldn't attach it as-is so I renamed the file to typescript.txt).

Will update if I am able to start the TP again.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## nevertells

pepsundar said:


> Thank you so much JCSullins for your great efforts. I followed the instructions and finall got an ALL DONE message. I noticed during the last few seconds that the batter/voltage status was shown as zero. Not sure if my TP has a dead battery that requires replacement. As per instructions, I've just put it on the wall charger and will leave it for 6-8 hours and see what happens. I've also attached the script output file (I couldn't attach it as-is so I renamed the file to typescript.txt).
> 
> Will update if I am able to start the TP again.
> 
> Thanks a ton.


Be patient, it could take 24 hours.


----------



## pchrist

Just got this anyone know what to do next???

Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## Gradular

pchrist said:


> Just got this anyone know what to do next???
> 
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.


This has been asked to death.  Thier is still no fix for this.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## TIFLISKIY

Hi

I constantly pops up a message

Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.
Any news about this issue?


----------



## pepsundar

I connected to the stock charger for more than 24 hours now and no sign yet :-( I suspected the usb cable (though it charges any other device connected) and bought a new one - no luck again. new cable and old cable charges other devices perfectly fine. Should I try the new cable with an iPod charger? I don't think there is any issue with the barrel charger.


----------



## nevertells

pepsundar said:


> I connected to the stock charger for more than 24 hours now and no sign yet :-( I suspected the usb cable (though it charges any other device connected) and bought a new one - no luck again. new cable and old cable charges other devices perfectly fine. Should I try the new cable with an iPod charger? I don't think there is any issue with the barrel charger.


No, use the HP wall charger.


----------



## SteveUYS

Had TP with CM9 that wouldn't start and displayed battery symbol with question mark inside.

This worked first time and restored it to its former state with no drama.

Thanks for an excellent solution.


----------



## tb1442

Hello,

I'm having a problem that I haven't found a solution for anywhere on the internet. When I run the script, I get an error:

Check battery voltage/percent..

cat: read error: Connection timed out

getvoltage failed

Aborted.

I attached my typescript file. Is there anyone who has experienced this before or knows how to solve this? Thank you in advance!


----------



## lifeisfun

Is there solution where it gets stuck on Requesting software version?

Thanks


----------



## barrysigsworth

Hi,

have tried so many things head banging and problem seems to be getting worse. Did think persistence and repitition were a good thing.

Touchpad32 with CM9 dead tried ubuntu live 12.04 but ended installing 12.04 in a partition after 3 days, seemed easier

was getting as far as "checking A6 firmware" added the edit to disable that. Last night got to "fastboot mode not found" about 15 times.

Now getting nowhere near, am at:-

"Cannot write file tz.mbn

Aborted"

typescript file attached, greatly appreciate any help or advice

Thanks

Barry

------------------------------------------------------------------------ :gocry:

Got to the end where I was to upload but I am getting an error saying "You aren't permitted to upload this kind of file" (tried both uploaders) is this because I am a new user?

Don't know if this helps, tried plugging TP into my Win7 system and it loaded drivers and showed as disconnectable as an android in the taskbar, not done that for over a month.

tried uploading the file now on two pc's one linux one win ??


----------



## redrock8

Have used TPDebrick before successfully, followed directions exactly. Worked great!

On another dead TP, tried all button combinations, charging, nothing. Was going to TPDebrick it, plugged TP to pc to see what would happen, got blinking lights on the home button, quickly switched to barrel charger, 15 min later battery symbol appears, 30 min later Webos boots up, now charging ok.


----------



## still_alone_03

I am randomly seeing one of the below errors:

Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
netchip mode not found
Aborted.

Ping check failed. Failed to access 192.68.7.7 ....

********************

Please help me. How do I get past these errors? Where is the IP address 192.68.7.7 (typo?) coming from? Does the touchpad always have this IP?


----------



## alwright1980

still_alone_03 said:


> I am randomly seeing one of the below errors:
> 
> Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
> netchip mode not found
> Aborted.
> 
> Ping check failed. Failed to access 192.68.7.7 ....
> 
> ********************
> 
> Please help me. How do I get past these errors? Where is the IP address 192.68.7.7 (typo?) coming from? Does the touchpad always have this IP?


Chances are that you don't have an internet connection in your linux mode because I got the same error before I realied that I didn't have it connected, then did and I made it to All Done. Don't worry you are seconds away

On A Separate note I ran into the following yesterday after trying to debrick my touchpad, and again today after charging for the entire night on the "Stock AC charger w/ aftermarket USB3 to Micro-USB Cable as my original has a short.

Checking battery voltage/percent...
Battery Voltage=2888960 Percent=0

Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (1/2) ...
Battery Voltage=2888960 Percent=0

Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (2/2) ...
Battery Voltage=2888960 Percent=0
Rebooting Touchpad ...
Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger now
and allow it to charge for several hours
ALL DONE.

As You Can See I made it to "ALL Done" and I never had a battery problem before this went into "sleep of Death." I recovered (DeBricked) last time using same process but was successful. Last bricking I caused with a force power down during a "restore in CWM" This Brick was simply due to letting it fully discharge on accident, then when I hooked up charger it would show the big Battery with red sideways lightning bolt and then show an AC Power plug then black screen. It would cycle between these three screens the whole timeon charger. Sometimes it would tell me to use "Stock Charger" But I was. It also told me to use stock charger when I put the stock USB3-Micro USB cable into play.

Any Help Would be appreciated


----------



## minalur

I am a new member. I am trying tpdebrick on my bricked hp touchpad 32GB. Can any one please explain the use of each file loaded by the program and where they are loaded? in the same chip or different chips. i was charging the touchpad overnight. It was on when I started charging it. I found it dead in the morning.

Thanks in advance


----------



## alwright1980

I have had a new negative experience to add to my earlier question. my touch pad is no longer syncing up with the derrick program.I'm holding the three buttons fire thirty seconds when the program tells me to but it didn't tell Me to release buttons like it should and I end up holding the buttons for a few mins until it times out and aborts. so even though t the derrick software didn't cure my problem in the past now I can no longer even run the pro gram. I hope this thread hasn't gone dad there are plenty of us that need help.


----------



## modd

alwright1980 said:


> I have had a new negative experience to add to my earlier question. my touch pad is no longer syncing up with the derrick program.I'm holding the three buttons fire thirty seconds when the program tells me to but it didn't tell Me to release buttons like it should and I end up holding the buttons for a few mins until it times out and aborts. so even though t the derrick software didn't cure my problem in the past now I can no longer even run the pro gram. I hope this thread hasn't gone dad there are plenty of us that need help.


I am having the same issue. The touchpad doesnot seem to respond to anything. Sometimes the home button LED will flash when I connect to the original wall charger. The cable also seems to be working. Any other method to reboot the touchpad other than power + home button or power + home + vol down.

TIA


----------



## plantmann

Just signed in to say thank you to jcsullins. First, a few months back, your (and others probably, but mostly your) work on the HP touchad changed this useless piece of webOS junk into a nice Android tablet that I'm using everyday (not to mention my kid). Now, it's thanks to you again that my "bricked since the last week-end" tablet is working again. I cant' tell how gratefull I am that such dedicated and hard working guys like you exists, so I'll let my money do the talking and donate! 

BTW: the steps in post 1 worked perfectly, on a laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 64bit installed.


----------



## Zippppy

Just signed up an account to thank you. My TP is alive again! Thank you!


----------



## bedouin

Here's my story.

The original HP cable went bad about a month ago and I bought another one. The replacement, believe it or not, was even more poorly made than HP's and broke not long after (literally, the solder broke off from the wires). I didn't know the cable was broke though until after I ran the battery down to 0% and plugged it in to charge; it was still booted into Android at the time.

When I picked it up the next day I was surprised that it wouldn't turn on, so I used one of the button combinations I've used in the past (I can't remember which one at this point) and the battery icon came on. That's when I realized the cable was bad; I was too busy to go buy a new one though, so it sat like that for a week or so.

A couple days ago I bought a new cable. I tried the instructions here (hold down home + power + volume down for 30+ seconds) but I've had no luck. When booted into Ubuntu lsusb shows nothing. I've plugged it into my Debian box too; the Touchpad does not show up. Ditto for my OS X machine.

So, I bought yet another cable. Still the same thing. I know the cables are good because the guy at the store tested them before selling them to me. The HP barrel charger is also good, since my iPhone and iPad can be charged from it.

I'm about to open the thing up, but I'd rather not. If I do open it I plan on inspecting the USB board for any obvious issues (like a disconnected cable) and attempting to check the battery's charge with a multimeter. Aside from that, I guess I'll try charging the battery directly by stripping one of the USB cables I bought.

Still, I'm hoping there's a better solution. When webOS was the only OS on the TP I ran the battery down to zero numerous times with no problem; it wasn't until I installed Android (CM9) that it started becoming finicky.


----------



## nevertells

bedouin said:


> Here's my story.
> 
> The original HP cable went bad about a month ago and I bought another one. The replacement, believe it or not, was even more poorly made than HP's and broke not long after (literally, the solder broke off from the wires). I didn't know the cable was broke though until after I ran the battery down to 0% and plugged it in to charge; it was still booted into Android at the time.
> 
> When I picked it up the next day I was surprised that it wouldn't turn on, so I used one of the button combinations I've used in the past (I can't remember which one at this point) and the battery icon came on. That's when I realized the cable was bad; I was too busy to go buy a new one though, so it sat like that for a week or so.
> 
> A couple days ago I bought a new cable. I tried the instructions here (hold down home + power + volume down for 30+ seconds) but I've had no luck. When booted into Ubuntu lsusb shows nothing. I've plugged it into my Debian box too; the Touchpad does not show up. Ditto for my OS X machine.
> 
> So, I bought yet another cable. Still the same thing. I know the cables are good because the guy at the store tested them before selling them to me. The HP barrel charger is also good, since my iPhone and iPad can be charged from it.
> 
> I'm about to open the thing up, but I'd rather not. If I do open it I plan on inspecting the USB board for any obvious issues (like a disconnected cable) and attempting to check the battery's charge with a multimeter. Aside from that, I guess I'll try charging the battery directly by stripping one of the USB cables I bought.
> 
> Still, I'm hoping there's a better solution. When webOS was the only OS on the TP I ran the battery down to zero numerous times with no problem; it wasn't until I installed Android (CM9) that it started becoming finicky.


How long are you waiting after plugging in and letting it charge?


----------



## pchrist

Ok so this is what i got now!!!! any suggestions?

checking doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
Release buttons now
Failed to find/open TTY.
load of emmcbld.bin failed
Aborting.


----------



## bedouin

nevertells said:


> How long are you waiting after plugging in and letting it charge?


Hours to an entire day. The charger does not get hot.


----------



## nevertells

bedouin said:


> Hours to an entire day. The charger does not get hot.


I would give it several days before breaking it open. You let the battery severely discharge and sometimes it takes that long.


----------



## ken99287

I am having difficulty, it keeps getting hung up

the last few lines say,

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
QDL second stage mode not found
Aborting
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

What is second stage mode?? Why wasn't it found??


----------



## bedouin

nevertells said:


> I would give it several days before breaking it open. You let the battery severely discharge and sometimes it takes that long.


I'll give it exactly one week and check back.


----------



## ken99287

Does anyone know why it keeps saying

QDL second stage mode not found
Aborting

?? This is super frustrating!


----------



## Peanut2673

THANK YOU!!!! I had tried every possible combination on the internet to get this HP Touchpad 32g working again. I even cracked it open and replaced the battery. I am so happy to have this working again. I think I am going to remove the CM9 and see what happens then try and upgrade to CM10.

Here is some minor clarification that I hope may help some users out - I had the battery/question mark symbol showing and when prompted by the TPDEBRICK program I plugged my touchpad in. it seemed like it wasn't being recognized by my computer but I let it run anyway. Glad I did because it was actually installing the software and running repair(s). Also a lot of what I was reading in other websites about the battery/question mark symbol seemed that some users were getting a red line battery symbol. My TP was just a strict white battery outline with a question mark symbol - no red or any other color. Don't know if that would matter with this fantastic fix but just thought I would point that out.

Anyway I just really wanted to say THANK YOU!!


----------



## maegane mafia

Hey Guys,

First of all i have been reading and going through all the posts about the debricking process and all the ways to get my touchpad back to life so i thank all of you users and especially jccullins for all the help!!! :grin:

But ... my touchpad has decided not to work

So my current state is the following, and i would like to *CONFIRM THE FOLLOWING WAY TO GET PAST THE MULTI ERROR HOLDING THE USB FIRMLY(PUSHING IT IN DOES WORK IT ALWAYS WORKS FOR ME! ( hope this helps all of you)*

SO i have got the past the multi error many times and always get the all done message

*MY TP starts getting the blinking light so i put it on the hp touchpad charger and let it charge for like 1 day or so BUT wht happens all the time is that the blinking stops like after 5 hours or so on charge i DONT KNW y but this always happens so i debrick it again! and put it on charge again*

*IT HAS NO SIGNS of life EXCEPT THE wired connection established and the A6 firmware and the blinking light sometimes*

PLEASE GUYS HELP AS CONTACTING IS LIKE A LAST RESORT TO ME

THE ONLY THING LEFT IS OPENING THE CASE AND CHANGING THE BATTERY

i dont knw if the battery is spoilt how do i confirm this?? is there anyway to do it without opening the case?

THANKS ALOT!!!!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE REPLY(desperate)

Saleema :fright:


----------



## bedouin

Well, it's been 9 days on the charger. Still nothing. I'll probably open it up in a while.


----------



## bluehangel

Hello,

Can I run the script in a Virtual machine ? WMWare Workstation 9.0.2, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?

MyTouchpad don't boot, power down by automaticIT due to charge level, recognize as Qualcom QHSUSB_DLOAD inside the WM.

thanks.


----------



## nevertells

bluehangel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I run the script in a Virtual machine ? WMWare Workstation 9.0.2, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
> 
> MyTouchpad don't boot, power down by automaticIT due to charge level, recognize as Qualcom QHSUSB_DLOAD inside the WM.
> 
> thanks.


The answer to your question is first few lines of the OP! Did you read it? Reading the OP is kind of mandatory in RootzWiki. :goodcry:


----------



## bedouin

This is very disappointing. So I cracked it open. While I'm putting it back together the pins on the USB board touch the screen and it gets power; I see the battery low symbol appear. I'm guessing WITHOUT the screen coming on it managed to power up. By the time I got the charger I couldn't get it to happen again.

Also, there's a sort of high pitched sound coming from somewhere around the battery when it is plugged in. Not sure if it was always like that since the sound is very faint.


----------



## bluehangel

nevertells said:


> The answer to your question is first few lines of the OP! Did you read it? Reading the OP is kind of mandatory in RootzWiki. :goodcry:


I read it, I have a doubt. So I ask.


----------



## bedouin

Alright, I'm very confused now. Just left it on the charger for a while. Now when I hold the buttons down I get a picture of a battery with a question mark inside it that displays a split second and then goes away in intervals of maybe 5 seconds.


----------



## bluehangel

Need help, here is the result of tpdebrick : "aborted". How can I solve this ?

thanks

[email protected]:~/Téléchargements/tpdebrick-v004$ script
Script started, file is typescript
[email protected]:~/Téléchargements/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
checking doc files ...
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Téléchargements/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
exit
Script done, file is typescript

View attachment typescript.zip


----------



## Gradular

::Facepalm::

Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## pjuhen

I need help.

My TP seems to be bricked, but is probably not.

I ran the the tp debrick procedure, that finished with ALL DONE.

After the prodcedure, the TP does not reboot. lsusb identifies it as "Google".

Could someone take a look at the typescript and provide an advice.

Thank you


----------



## Gradular

pjuhen said:


> I need help.
> 
> My TP seems to be bricked, but is probably not.
> 
> I ran the the tp debrick procedure, that finished with ALL DONE.
> 
> After the prodcedure, the TP does not reboot. lsusb identifies it as "Google".
> 
> Could someone take a look at the typescript and provide an advice.
> 
> Thank you


I cant see any readable file in that gzip.

How long did you connect it to the ac charger?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## pjuhen

Thank yoou Mr Android Master :

Some parts of typescript :
[...]

Updating A6 firmware...

processing file: /tmp/a6_firmware.txt.00
A6 device: /dev/a6_0
2.13.25 (0x020d0019)
fw file size: 49461
fw file mapped at: 0x401a3000
Firmware update complete

Capturing DMESG...
[ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[ 0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35.7+ ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #19 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 11 22:55:26 CST 2013
[ 0.000000] CPU: ARMv7 Processor [510f02d2] revision 2 (ARMv7), cr=10c53c7f
[ 0.000000] CPU: VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIVT ASID tagged instruction cache
[ 0.000000] Machine: TENDERLOIN

[...]

[ 2.005035] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:183
[ 2.005065] qup_i2c qup_i2c.0: I2C slave addr:0x50 not connected
[ 2.005096] lp097x02_i2c_init: i2c_transfer() failed(-1245384
[ 2.005096] )
[ 2.029418] 
[ 2.029449] msm_vidc_dec: Inside vid_dec_init()
[ 2.029632] 
[ 2.029663] msm_vidc_dec: Inside vid_dec_vcd_init()
[ 2.029693] 
[ 2.029693] msm_vidc_enc: Inside vid_enc_init()
[ 2.029876] 
[ 2.029876] msm_vidc_enc: Inside vid_enc_vcd_init()
[ 2.029907] 
[ 2.029907] err: Device config mismatch

[...]

[ 23.199951] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1400; length(d): 230
[ 23.294464] VerifyMem: addr: 0x1800; length(d): 383
[ 23.398132] VerifyMem failed. Idx; 0x100; Expected: 0x0000; Read; 0x4808

Checking battery voltage/percent... 
Battery Voltage=4167520 Percent=99 
Rebooting Touchpad ...
ALL DONE.

It really seems that the configuration is scrambled.

This is not a battery problem, Power +Home+VolDown put the device in gobi mode,
But Power+Home or Power+Home+VolDown are useless.

It probably happened because my grandson drained the battery to far away...

Than you,

PJ


----------



## pjuhen

Sorry,

Here is typesscript.zip


----------



## hilde11

Hello. I attempted to debrick my HP Touchpad 32GB that was running CyanogenMod9, Android 4.0.1. The debrick process failed, "aborted". I was running ubuntu-12.04.4 32 bit.

I have uploaded my typescript file, can anyone assist please?

Thanks!


----------



## bluehangel

bluehangel said:


> Need help, here is the result of tpdebrick : "aborted". How can I solve this ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> [email protected]:~/Téléchargements/tpdebrick-v004$ script
> Script started, file is typescript
> [email protected]:~/Téléchargements/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> checking doc files ...
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...
> Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
> Requesting Params...
> Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
> Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
> ...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> [email protected]:~/Téléchargements/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
> exit
> Script done, file is typescript
> 
> View attachment 54194


 up


----------



## Gradular

Again I have to post this because people dont read. If you get an aborted error due to open multi failed, there is not a guaranteed fix. A very few have had success running the script in a loop until it succeeds, but most are still stuck. If people bothered to read more then just to OP, they would see that. Unfortunately most of this thread is cluttered by posts asking the same things. READ EVERYTHING BEFORE YOU POST!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## NautTboy

Is there an alternative to debrick v004?

I got the QDL mode not found.

yes, good USB cable, one i use to charge my phone. Even tried different cable.

tried both 16/32 version

What can you do/fix when opening it up?

Also, I see people posting about their TP with USB icon on, this is for people with no sign of life with tp at all.

I remember before this went totally dead, seeing the white USB logo. Will charge it up for a week and tried again.

1 week charge on Wireless,

then will try

1 week cable charge.


----------



## bluehangel

Gradular said:


> Again I have to post this because people dont read. If you get an aborted error due to open multi failed, there is not a guaranteed fix. A very few have had success running the script in a loop until it succeeds, but most are still stuck. If people bothered to read more then just to OP, they would see that. Unfortunately most of this thread is cluttered by posts asking the same things. READ EVERYTHING BEFORE YOU POST!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


 Don't post if you can't provide informations. People read and ask, it's a forum.


----------



## ddog511

That's the problem - THEY DON'T READ! The open multi error is addressed in the first few pages. It would be helpful if the OP was updated to reflect this, but it seems that the creator of the program has moved on. Regardless, the point is the same. If people would read just a few pages before posting about the open multi error, they'd realize there is currently no fix for it.


----------



## HaroldLee

I'm using ubuntu 14.04. I tried to find using an older version of ubuntu but the iso wasn't recognized by the Pendrive app. I ran tpde with 14.04 and i'm getting the aborted message as many others have. Do I have to use 12.04? Anyone have success with newer ubuntu versions?

dfu-until not installed
fastboot not installed
Aborted.


----------



## nevertells

HaroldLee said:


> I'm using ubuntu 14.04. I tried to find using an older version of ubuntu but the iso wasn't recognized by the Pendrive app. I ran tpde with 14.04 and i'm getting the aborted message as many others have. Do I have to use 12.04? Anyone have success with newer ubuntu versions?
> 
> dfu-until not installed
> fastboot not installed
> Aborted.


Harold, did you even read the OP???????

The fifth paragraph down the page says:

"TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an

Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb)."

Does that answer your question?


----------



## HaroldLee

No shit sherlock. But when the OP posted this, 12.04 was the current version and 14.04 wasn't even available. I was wondering if anyone has any luck running it on 14.04 (which is the most current version.)


----------



## xenexprime

HaroldLee said:


> No shit sherlock. But when the OP posted this, 12.04 was the current version and 14.04 wasn't even available. I was wondering if anyone has any luck running it on 14.04 (which is the most current version.)


http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/245-ubuntu-precise-install-android-sdk



> # sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
> # sudo apt-get update
> # sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot


That did it for me, simply google search by myself and I found it.

Now I have a question of my own, I have the White Battery Question mark sign, I try to run TPDebrickand get this error:

"checking doc files ...
extracting doc files ...
error: invalid compressed data to inflate resources/webOS.tar
tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
failed to extract core bootloaders
Aborted."

I have tried google and searching this thread but can't seem to come up with a solution. I hold Power, Vol dwn and Home but the Touchpad simply goes back to the White Battery Question Mark when it powers up.

Letme say tough that I charged the TP for over 24hr and that brought up the White Battery Question Mark sign, before that it didn;t power up at all and only thing that showed signs of life was the Home button led when connected to USB.


----------



## nevertells

HaroldLee said:


> No shit sherlock. But when the OP posted this, 12.04 was the current version and 14.04 wasn't even available. I was wondering if anyone has any luck running it on 14.04 (which is the most current version.)


After washing your mouth out with soap, you still get the same answer!

"TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb)."

I could have sworn I posted all that in plain English, oh wait I did!


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> After washing your mouth out with soap, you still get the same answer!
> 
> "TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
> Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
> assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb)."
> 
> I could have sworn I posted all that in plain English, oh wait I did!


It's obvious he didn't read the op as the errors he is getting are from not installing android tools... It might work after that....

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## worm9111

Thanks for this, I just fixed my 32 TP that had it's battery completely drained because it was not seated properly on the Touchstone. Time to install Llama on it to be safe.


----------



## Devansh Chhettri

jcsullins said:


> tpdebrick v004 by jcsullins
> ===========================
> TPDebrick is a suite of programs and files used to "debrick"
> HP Touchpads. This process should allow the revival of Touchpads
> that cannot boot due to corrupted raw partitions, corrupted bootloaders
> or corrupted A6 firmware. Note that this should allow you to get
> into bootie (webOS) recovery mode. Additional steps may be needed
> after to restore the bootie configuration or OS (i.e. webOS doctor).
> 
> NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
> then you SHOULD NOT do the following.
> 
> NOTE: Before attempting the following,
> you should make sure that the failure to boot isn't due to
> a faulty USB cable or charger.
> 
> NOTE: The following should be considered a LAST RESORT.
> If the Touchpad isn't already "bricked",
> then the following may very well "brick" it.
> 
> NOTE: USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!
> 
> TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
> Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
> assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb).
> 
> 1. Click "Try Ubuntu"
> 2. Click the Wifi icon in top right of screen
> 3. Click on your Wifi AP name to establish network connection
> 4. Enter wifi password, if needed
> 5. Click Firefox icon on left of screen
> 6. Download the webOS 3.0.5 doctor from the URL:
> http://downloads.hel...05hstnhwifi.jar
> 7. Select "Save File"
> 8. Click OK
> 9. Download tpdebrick-v004 from the URL:
> http://goo.im/devs/j...ebrick-v004.zip
> 10. Select "Save File"
> 11. Click OK
> 12. Wait for downloads to complete
> 13. Click "Dash Home" (icon in top left corner of screen)
> 14. Type in "Terminal"
> 15. Click on the "Terminal" icon
> 16. Click in the "Terminal" window
> 17. Run "cd Downloads"
> 18. Run "unzip tpdebrick-v004"
> 19. Run "cd tpdebrick-v004"
> 20. Connect touchpad
> 21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
> 22. Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
> 23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)
> 
> The tpdebrick process can take from 5 to 10 minutes (or even more
> if you have very slow network connection). It should end with "ALL DONE."
> If the process hangs for more than 5 minutes, you can abort the process
> by pressing Ctrl-\ (Ctrl key and key with '|' above '\').
> 
> 24. Run "exit" (this will stop the output capture started with 'script')
> 
> 25. If the 'tpdebrick' process did not end with "ALL DONE." you should
> upload the "typescript" file (the output capture) so that the cause
> of failure can be diagnosed. Regardless, it's a good idea to save
> this file somewhere for future analysis, if needed.
> 
> 26. Click icon in far right corner of screen
> 27. Select "shutdown"
> 28. Select "shutdown" or "reboot"
> 
> 29. Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger and allow to charge for
> several hours


Hello jcsullins this is my story of hp touchpad

My touchpad was running with CM 10.1 and I just wanted to surf internet on my touchpad via broadband so I just install app of REVERSE TETHERING and then it works. But after some time my tab suddenly freezes blank and dead and it won't wake up at any cost. It does not open with hard reset or anything.

When I just connect my tab to the pc it shows QHUSBDLOAD error
(Driver not found)

What should I do...??????

Plz reply me Admin. I really wanted my tab to come back.


----------



## Gorditopro

Running the script in a loop....... 5066 and counting. I have the TP on the Touchstone while connected my laptop. Nada......


----------



## moshe5368

Hi folks. just a shout out of thanks to JC for all the hard work he has done for the Touchpad. I have 2 16gb touchpads working very well but have a 32gb that was bricked when it was given to me. After running tpdebrick, it finished with fastboot not found and aborted. I am uploading the script file in the hope that there is a solution for this pad. Hope to hear from the forum soon. Thanks, Moshe


----------



## erevos_1980

Hi,

Did enybody has the first version of tpdebrick v01.zip file?


----------



## asif9t9

Hey guys, what should we see on the Touchpad when TPDebrick is "Waiting for fastboot mode"?


----------



## moshe5368

As an update, when running the Derrick script, the error I got was " fastboot mode not found" followed by " aborted". Thinking that a totally dead battery might be the issue, I ordered and installed a new battery and charged the touchpad with the factory charger for 18+ hours then retried the debrick program. I , again, stopped at the " waiting for fastboot mode" followed by aborted. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance. Moshe


----------



## nevertells

asif9t9 said:


> Hey guys, what should we see on the Touchpad when TPDebrick is "Waiting for fastboot mode"?





moshe5368 said:


> As an update, when running the Derrick script, the error I got was " fastboot mode not found" followed by " aborted". Thinking that a totally dead battery might be the issue, I ordered and installed a new battery and charged the touchpad with the factory charger for 18+ hours then retried the debrick program. I , again, stopped at the " waiting for fastboot mode" followed by aborted. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance. Moshe


I know it's not a fun task, but virtually every scenario imaginable has been discussed in this thread, so that means you need to try the search function to see what results pop up based on your issue or start reading. There is a wealth of information to be found, you just have to spend the time to dig it up. If you know where JC Sullins hangs out on IRC, you might get some help chatting with him there. I have not seen him post here in a while and with his efforts in other areas such as TouchPad Toolbox, I don't know if he even has time to monitor this thread much. You might have noticed that traffic in this thread is almost nil compared to when it first started up a year and a half ago, so you are pretty much in "self-help" mode at this point. Good luck


----------



## moshe5368

Thanks for the reply, nevertells. I will continue searching. Worst case, I have spare parts for my other touchpads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc6000

I've also been getting the below error when I follow the TPDEBRICK procedure.

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted

I see there isn't a fix available and I'm guessing that after over a year that it isn't likely there will be one either.

One thing I didn't see mentioned anywhere was to try and physically swap out the Touchpad storage. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## nevertells

Do you mean the SSD?


----------



## nc6000

Yes, I mean the SSD. Is this an option at all?


----------



## nevertells

nc6000 said:


> Yes, I mean the SSD. Is this an option at all?


How's your surface mount microchip soldering skills? And then there is the problem of locating the particular chip you want to change. I'm a retired from the Air Force electronics technician of 21 years, and it's not a job I would want to tackle! Oh yeah, have you ever seen what it takes to take one of these puppies apart! :-(


----------



## nc6000

That sounds fair enough I suppose. Doesn't sound like an easy job to swap out the SSD! I think I'll have a look on ebay to see what Touchpads they have listed. This issue doesn't look like it's getting fixed.


----------



## Devansh

Devansh Chhettri said:


> Hello jcsullins this is my story of hp touchpad
> 
> My touchpad was running with CM 10.1 and I just wanted to surf internet on my touchpad via broadband so I just install app of REVERSE TETHERING and then it works. But after some time my tab suddenly freezes blank and dead and it won't wake up at any cost. It does not open with hard reset or anything.
> 
> When I just connect my tab to the pc it shows QHUSBDLOAD error
> (Driver not found)
> 
> What should I do...??????
> 
> Plz help me anyone...!!!


----------



## sylspy20

Hi

I follow steps of the first post, but i've the error QDL mode not found...

So the script abort

I'm on Ubuntu 12.04

What did you think ?

Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## Froyo

SUCCESS! It didn't go smoothly but here's my story:

My HP touchpad screen stayed black, however occassionally it displayed the battery icon with a question mark in it. But I couldn't make it display that icon every time though, mostly the screen just stays off no matter what I press. BTW I tried charging it with various chargers (original HP charger included) however that doesn't seem to help.

The guide says to use Ubuntu 12, I installed that as a virtual machine on my Windows 7 system with VMware Workstation but tpdebrick didn't work. Not sure if it was because of the fact it was a VM or what, anyways I decided to run it as a live CD and boot with it. The Ubuntu 12 ISO didn't burn to a CDR since it was larger than 700MB. I run Ubuntu 14 in VMware Workstation on my Windows 7 PC, tried the Start Disk Creator with the Ubuntu 12 ISO but it didn't work with the various flash drives I tried. Okay so I'll just burn the ISO to a DVD. In Windows 7 I tried to burn the ISO with Nero to a DVD+R disc but it said a CDR was needed to burn that ISO. What?! I tried the built in ISO burner in Windows 7 to burn the ISO to a DVD+R instead and that worked. But my system wouldn't boot from the DVD for some reason. I figured out I needed to the change my SATA drive BIOS config from Configure SATA as AHCI to IDE. I was able to boot with the Ubuntu disk after that.

So I followed the instructions in the first post exactly. While I did step 21 (Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds) before running tpdebrick, when I ran it, it seems it progressed normally but it eventually prompted me to do that again:

<snip>
Unpacking android-tools-fastboot (from .../android-tools-fastboot_4.2.2+git20130218-0ubuntu2+1~webupd8~precise_i386.deb) ...
Setting up android-tools-fastboot (4.2.2+git20130218-0ubuntu2+1~webupd8~precise) ...
checking doc files ...
extracting doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
QDL mode not found
Aborting.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

I held down those buttons again when prompted but eventually received the message QDL mode not found. I tried again, same thing. The next time around though, instead of just holding Power+Home+VolumeDown, I held Power+Home for 15 seconds, then I held down Power+Home+VolumeDown. That got me further into tpdebrick, however I got another error about 'fastboot mode not found'.

At this point I experimented with different USB ports on my PC and different USB cables. On my third try, tpdebrick completed successfully and now my formerly bricked TouchPad boots up!!!!! Android and WebOS were still there and working normally.

So my tip if you are having problems is to try different usb cables and port, try holding down power+home for 15 seconds and then hold the instructed buttons down.

Note: despite the fact my touchpad was plugged in for days prior to doing the tpdebrick, once I finally got back in the system after tpdebrick ran, the battery only showed about 48%. I'm charging it now so it's going back up. So whatever locked up my TouchPad before also prevented the battery from getting fully charged it seems?


----------



## syrf

For those who have "fastboot mode not found" I went through a lot of these posts trying everything to get TPDebrick-v004 to work with no success. Then I took my TP apart. Well, I pulled the screen off, disconnected many of the connectors, including removing the usb board, and pulled out the battery. Oh, and I did push that gold button a few times while the battery was in and when it was out. I was thinking of charging the battery outside the TP, but decided I would try to get it all back together and try to see if there was a remote chance something I did, or moved, fixed it. In all, I probably disconnected maybe 8 or so ribbon connectors.

Ran tpdebrick once again, and it took. Didn't expect it, but I thought I'd throw that out there if it helps anyone. I personally suspect a poor or loose connection, but not sure where, but maybe that gold button played a role too. I dont' know. Anyway, it's on charge now with the blinky button I haven't seen in maybe a year. I'm assuming it'll be good in a few hours, but will post otherwise.

Oh, and did it on 64bit 14.04 too.


----------



## syrf

syrf said:


> For those who have "fastboot mode not found" I went through a lot of these posts trying everything to get TPDebrick-v004 to work with no success. Then I took my TP apart. Well, I pulled the screen off, disconnected many of the connectors, including removing the usb board, and pulled out the battery. Oh, and I did push that gold button a few times while the battery was in and when it was out. I was thinking of charging the battery outside the TP, but decided I would try to get it all back together and try to see if there was a remote chance something I did, or moved, fixed it. In all, I probably disconnected maybe 8 or so ribbon connectors.
> 
> Ran tpdebrick once again, and it took. Didn't expect it, but I thought I'd throw that out there if it helps anyone. I personally suspect a poor or loose connection, but not sure where, but maybe that gold button played a role too. I dont' know. Anyway, it's on charge now with the blinky button I haven't seen in maybe a year. I'm assuming it'll be good in a few hours, but will post otherwise.
> 
> Oh, and did it on 64bit 14.04 too.


Got the charge icon (battery with lightning bolt), then the screen went blue shortly after. Tried booting it and the screen went black. Attempted the debrick again with the same results. Think it's toast.


----------



## Blotch

Awesome, followed the first post to the letter, TP now back to life again. I had the battery with ? in the middle and debrick fixed it. Process took about 7 minutes, after setting up Ubuntu on old netbook - Huge thanks


----------



## big4uk

i seem to be having issues with unbricking my touchpad. Followed all the instructions to the T, used Ubuntu 12.04 and downloaded all relevant files. when i run the commands in Terminal the following is run/displayed (and then aborted as you can see)

[email protected]:~/Downloads$ cd tpdebrick-v004
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ script
Script started, file is typescript
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 16
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpJ4mxuG/secring.gpg' created
gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpJ4mxuG/pubring.gpg' created
gpg: requesting key 4C9D234C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmpJ4mxuG/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
gpg: key 4C9D234C: public key "Launchpad webupd8" imported
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg: imported: 1 (RSA: 1)
OK
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Release.gpg
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Release.gpg
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Release
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Release
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Packages/DiffIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Packages/DiffIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Translation-en
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Translation-en
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) precise/main TranslationIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) precise/restricted TranslationIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) precise/main Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) precise/main Translation-en
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) precise/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204) precise/restricted Translation-en
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg 
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release 
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main amd64 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted amd64 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe amd64 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted i386 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe i386 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main TranslationIndex 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted TranslationIndex 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe TranslationIndex 
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted amd64 Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe amd64 Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main i386 Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted i386 Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe i386 Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main TranslationIndex
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted TranslationIndex
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe TranslationIndex
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main amd64 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted amd64 Packages
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe amd64 Packages
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main i386 Packages 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted i386 Packages
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe i386 Packages
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main TranslationIndex 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted TranslationIndex
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Translation-en 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Translation-en
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main amd64 Packages
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main TranslationIndex 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe TranslationIndex
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-en 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe Translation-en
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted Translation-en 
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe Translation-en
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main Translation-en
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted Translation-en
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe Translation-en
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en
Reading package lists... Done
W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204)/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%2012.04.4%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Release%20amd64%20(20140204)_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)
W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20140204)/ precise/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%2012.04.4%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Release%20amd64%20(20140204)_dists_precise_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
dfu-util is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 220 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Setting up initramfs-tools (0.99ubuntu13.4) ...
update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
cp: cannot create regular file `/cdrom/casper/initrd.gz.new': No space left on device
dpkg: error processing initramfs-tools (--configure):
subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
initramfs-tools
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
install dfu-util failed
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

Would really love to give this touchpad some new life as son really loves to play on it, so hopefully JcSullins you can assist..

Btw love the kitkat mod you have for the touchpad..have it running on my other two touchpads and is fantastic.

Thanks

Brad


----------



## harshi

Thank You so much sir, you saved me a lot of money. I really thought this would not work and burning a live cd might not be worth it but you actually proved that anything is possible. Thank you so much again!


----------



## harshi

This is what i did to make this work if anyone needs help.

First i made a live cd of ubuntu 12.04 desktop, then i went into ubuntu and clicked try ubuntu without installing.

Then i went to this page and installed both webos 3.0.5 and tpdebrick v004 file. After they were done downloading i clicked dash home on top left.

Went into terminal and ran the following commands.

cd Downloads

unzip tpdebrick-v004

cd tpdebrick-v004

I connected touchpad with battery sign and holded power+vol down+home for 30 seconds. Then i ran these commands.

script

sudo ./tpdebrick XX (Side note: XX is size of touchpad. I.E. 16, 32 or 64)

Then when it says all done i ran exit command 2 times and hit shut down.


----------



## harshi

harshi said:


> This is what i did to make this work if anyone needs help.
> 
> First i made a live cd of ubuntu 12.04 desktop, then i went into ubuntu and clicked try ubuntu without installing.
> 
> Then i went to this page and installed both webos 3.0.5 and tpdebrick v004 file. After they were done downloading i clicked dash home on top left.
> 
> Went into terminal and ran the following commands.
> 
> cd Downloads
> 
> unzip tpdebrick-v004
> 
> cd tpdebrick-v004
> 
> I connected touchpad with battery sign and holded power+vol down+home for 30 seconds. Then i ran these commands.
> 
> script
> 
> sudo ./tpdebrick XX (Side note: XX is size of touchpad. I.E. 16, 32 or 64)
> 
> Then when it says all done i ran exit command 2 times and hit shut down.


also i burned a livecd with the ubuntu 12.04 32 bit iso. You have to use ubuntu 12.04 32 bit livecd or else it wont work.


----------



## sylspy20

@Froyo and @jcsullins you're god

I've an error, and I only do this

- I held Power+Home for 15 seconds

- Then run the script

- I held down Power+Home+VolumeDown

When the script say release button, I did it (<30sec)

The script run for ~5min

Finally the TP boot on grub ^^

But I still wait for boot on Web OS or Android....



Froyo said:


> I held down those buttons again when prompted but eventually received the message QDL mode not found. I tried again, same thing. The next time around though, instead of just holding Power+Home+VolumeDown, I held Power+Home for 15 seconds, then I held down Power+Home+VolumeDown. That got me further into tpdebrick, however I got another error about 'fastboot mode not found'.


----------



## sylspy20

Why since I debrik ma TP, it can't boot on any OS ??

When the battery is empty, after charge it, I've a battery icon with red bar.

After a while (~30min) the screen is black with light but without icon.

I can't boot on webos or android.

I've tried to use webos doctor, but without success .

I've an error at 6% without message.

Must I charge the TP during long hours before doing something ?

What did you think ?

(Sorry for my english, I don't speak english fluentfly)

Thanks in advance



sylspy20 said:


> @Froyo and @jcsullins you're god
> 
> I've an error, and I only do this
> 
> - I held Power+Home for 15 seconds
> 
> - Then run the script
> 
> - I held down Power+Home+VolumeDown
> 
> When the script say release button, I did it (<30sec)
> 
> The script run for ~5min
> 
> Finally the TP boot on grub ^^
> 
> But I still wait for boot on Web OS or Android....


----------



## sylspy20

sylspy20 said:


> Why since I debrik ma TP, it can't boot on any OS ??
> 
> When the battery is empty, after charge it, I've a battery icon with red bar.
> 
> After a while (~30min) the screen is black with light but without icon.
> 
> I can't boot on webos or android.
> 
> I've tried to use webos doctor, but without success .
> 
> I've an error at 6% without message.
> 
> Must I charge the TP during long hours before doing something ?
> 
> What did you think ?
> 
> (Sorry for my english, I don't speak english fluentfly)
> 
> Thanks in advance


 I've this error at the end of WebOSDoctor (6%)

INFO: something failed, query to see if device is plugged in
27 ao¹t 2014 10:32:22 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController handle
FailCase
INFO: exiting handleFailCase()
err -1 "MIGRATION ERROR: failure in preCheck stage"
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.stages.DataPreCheckStage.run(DataPreChec
kStage.java:86)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.FlasherThread.run(FlasherThread.java:342
)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
27 ao¹t 2014 10:32:23 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscover
yRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run
INFO: got controller
27 ao¹t 2014 10:32:23 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscover
yRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run
INFO: got devices 1
27 ao¹t 2014 10:32:23 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController runner
Finished
INFO: device runner done
27 ao¹t 2014 10:32:23 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController runner
Finished
ATTENTION: flashing failed, move to failed card

What did you think ?


----------



## mgul

Hi;

I know this thread is more than a year old.

But I am trying to get my TP debrick and found this thread very helpful.

I have done all the steps but stuck at step 23.

23) Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX"

at this stage it ask me password. ( [sudo] enter your password)

I tried to enter Ubuntu password which I set,

I tried to enter no password.

but nothing works.

It give error command does not exist or does not found.

Can someone assist what should I do, or what error I am making.

I have installed

" Ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd 64"


----------



## nevertells

mgul said:


> Hi;
> 
> I know this thread is more than a year old.
> 
> But I am trying to get my TP debrick and found this thread very helpful.
> 
> I have done all the steps but stuck at step 23.
> 
> 23) Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX"
> 
> at this stage it ask me password. ( [sudo] enter your password)
> 
> I tried to enter Ubuntu password which I set,
> 
> I tried to enter no password.
> 
> but nothing works.
> 
> It give error command does not exist or does not found.
> 
> Can someone assist what should I do, or what error I am making.
> 
> I have installed
> 
> " Ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd 64"


So you say you are using a 64bit version of Ubuntu, correct?

Taken directly from the OP, "TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an

Ubuntu 12.04 *32-bit* livecd (or liveusb)."

NT


----------



## sylspy20

Now WeboSDoctor failed at 12%

This is the log

29 août 2014 08:02:19 com.palm.nova.installer.core.MountUtils umount
INFO: MountUtils: unmount successful
29 août 2014 08:02:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Finished: AppDeletion

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Starting: Trenchcoat

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Starting /sbin/trenchcoat

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Starting Stream Reader

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Trenchcoat version 135

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Wrote XML Configuration Data

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sending File: boot-topaz.bin

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sent 112708 bytes

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sending File: BootLogo.tga

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sent 14046 bytes

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sending File: Charging.tga

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sent 72830 bytes

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sending File: NoPower.tga

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sent 31710 bytes

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sending File: NoBatt.tga

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Output device /dev/mmcblk0 can hold 31908167680 bytes

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sent 64719 bytes

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sending File: BadSys.tga

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sent 36300 bytes

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sending File: NoSys.tga

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Output device has partition table with 13 entries

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sent 36300 bytes

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Sending File: Sync.tga

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> EBR block: 32fa1 - 32faa

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Fixed flash entries require 603979776 bytes of space

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Variable sized entry gets 31237079040 bytes (0x3a2f000 blocks)

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> EBR block: 32fa1 - 32faa

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 0: type 1 (MBR), size 512 (1), offset 0 (0), file 0x0, part 0(p), type 0, reformat=true

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 1: type 8 (space), size 104857600 (32000), offset 512 (1), file 0x0, part 1(p), type c, reformat=false

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 2: type 8 (space), size 512000 (3e8), offset 104858112 (32001), file 0x0, part 2(p), type 4d, reformat=false

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 3: type 8 (space), size 1536000 (bb8), offset 105370112 (323e9), file 0x0, part 3(p), type 51, reformat=false

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 4: type 8 (space), size 512000 (3e8), offset 134217728 (40000), file 0x0, part 5(s), type 47, reformat=false

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 5: type 8 (space), size 768000 (5dc), offset 201326592 (60000), file 0x0, part 6(s), type 45, reformat=false

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 6: skipped

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 7: type 8 (space), size 2560000 (1388), offset 268435456 (80000), file 0x0, part 7(s), type 4c, reformat=false

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 8: type 2 (Bootloader), size 10485760 (5000), offset 335544320 (a0000), file 0x828c70, part 8(s), type 48, reformat=false

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 9: type 8 (space), size 1536000 (bb8), offset 402653184 (c0000), file 0x0, part 9(s), type 46, reformat=false

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 10: type 8 (space), size 3145728 (1800), offset 469762048 (e0000), file 0x0, part 10(s), type 4a, reformat=false

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 11: type 8 (space), size 3145728 (1800), offset 536870912 (100000), file 0x0, part 11(s), type 4b, reformat=false

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 12: type 3 (NVRAM), size 4194304 (2000), offset 540016640 (101800), file 0x0, part 12(s), type f0, reformat=true

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 13: type 4 (ext3), size 33554432 (10000), offset 544210944 (103800), file 0x0, part 13(s), type 83, reformat=true

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Flash Entry 14: type 7 (LVM), size 31237079040 (3a2f000), offset 603979776 (120000), file 0x0, part 14(s), type 8e, reformat=true

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <FATAL> Device repartition was forced. Media cannot be preserved in this case. Uncheck "Skip Format of Media Partition" and try again.

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Broken pipe

29 août 2014 08:02:27 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat:

When I go to novaterm, the FS media doesn't exist

So I create it then use

mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media
dosfsck -r /dev/mapper/store-media

No error, but when I rerun webosdotor it failed always at 12%

I really don't understand what is the new error, it will take my skin :angry: :angry:

Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## mgul

Guys;

Well, I created live USB and the tpDebrick 16 ....Successful.

Thanks for advise to run it via live usb.

However, after 24 hr charging and rebooting multiple times, my TP stop at hp logo, if running android, it stop at cryogen logo.

When I rebooted it on webOS recovery mode, I get big White USD LOGO.

After reading few previous post, I found few people have similar issue but they found they run wrong tpdebrick 16 vs 32.

But in my case I run the tpdebrick for 16 GB which my TP is.

So need advise as what should I do from here. I need this TP for my kids for upcoming vacation and need to fix it soon.

1) Should I re-run tpdebrick 16 again? or

2) should I remove android and run webos doctor?

Please advise how quickly I can fix it.

Thx


----------



## Hoopnorkle

A massive emotional "thank you" to everyone involved. Sorry for the blubbering. I got my TP back thanks to ya'll. Kudos... :grin:


----------



## nevertells

mgul said:


> Guys;
> 
> Well, I created live USB and the tpDebrick 16 ....Successful.
> 
> Thanks for advise to run it via live usb.
> 
> However, after 24 hr charging and rebooting multiple times, my TP stop at hp logo, if running android, it stop at cryogen logo.
> 
> When I rebooted it on webOS recovery mode, I get big White USD LOGO.
> 
> After reading few previous post, I found few people have similar issue but they found they run wrong tpdebrick 16 vs 32.
> 
> But in my case I run the tpdebrick for 16 GB which my TP is.
> 
> So need advise as what should I do from here. I need this TP for my kids for upcoming vacation and need to fix it soon.
> 
> 1) Should I re-run tpdebrick 16 again? or
> 
> 2) should I remove android and run webos doctor?
> 
> Please advise how quickly I can fix it.
> 
> Thx


You need to read more. A script was developed by one of the guys that runs and reruns the debrick script until it finally succeeds. It as discussed in this thread, you just have to find the discussion

NT.


----------



## stickman

hi guys. this is my second try on this.last years try was a bust..now i have more time..my 1st problem was stuck on "checking a6 firmware" i got that resolved thanks to this thread..but unfortunately im now stuck on the next line which is "updating a6 firmware"

any ideas..

thanks


----------



## rahul.kalra2912

Hi,

Hey I have read many comments I want to know that is there any fix availabe now for openMulti Error. If its avaibale please tell me, or if any one having any luck by trying some weird thing please do tell that too may be it will work for me too.

Thanks

(This is the Error)

Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## mgul

Hi Guys;

This thread is getting interested even after more than a year. Everyone is posting their issue and getting it fix. Thanks for all of you who are still helping other people who are novice.

My Issue: Still trying to fix my TP.

I am stuck with HP Logo issue. read many threads here and on other forum. watched you tube video many times and followed the instruction their. What happening is:

1) WebOS doctor stuck at 8-12%. sometime it says "unable to update your device" and when I click OK, it abort the webos doctor.

2) When I try to use ACMEINSTALLER ... error shows "Cannot Start LVM, aborting"

3) Then I reboot tp on recovery mode again ...and tried to run this command.... " novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uimage?

but it looks like this command is not executing.. because tp does not reboot by its own.

any idea or help??


----------



## surajprabhu

Thanks for the excellent instructions.

I performed all the steps on my Ubuntu 14.04 Linux. and my TP is now working fine.

I also got the dfu-util not installed and fast boot not installed error.

I had to separately install them

For dfu-util run the below command

sudo apt-get install dfu-util

For the fast boot, in the below URL, click on the APT Install button and install using ubuntu software center.

http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/utopic/universe/proposed/android-tools-fastboot

Hope this hepls.


----------



## Kakahrot

Thank you so much it worked for me too. This is awesome. Life saver. Follow steps. Don't try the new version of Ubuntu 14.04. Use 12.04 it and will work. When you hold the home/power/voldown button even if it seems like nothing's happening still continue it will work.

Genius thanks a million!

You must create the usb disc flash drive and boot your computer. It does work mine was bricked for over a year. This worked just follow instruction.


----------



## phreon

I have the same "Cannot write file tz.mbn" error. Please let us know if there are any suggestions for a fix.

Output Follows:..................

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## tpdr

Hello:

I have a dead hp touchpad. I openned it to replace the battery then I got a little bit sign of life, the battery with question mark came up. Then I turned it off and tried to tpdebrick it (thanks jcsullins for the tool!). The initial tpdebrick said the battery was 0% and second one said 91%. But there was some more life, it went in to the boot sequence. But then I get stuck in the cyanogenMod logo if I try to boot with it or with HP logo if I try to boot with it. I tried to go in to boot ClockworkMod but now the home button does not seem to be working. I press it to select an item in the boot menu and I am not able to. I am able to go up and down with the vol up and down buttons. I tried to tpdebrick it again and same thing continues to happen. Now to reboot it I have to unplug the battery and plug it back in. But continue to get stuck at the logos or in the boot menu.

The tpdebrick typescript files are attached for both the sessions (Oct 11 second one and Oct 10 first one) are attached. Any help will be appreciated.

If you need any more info let me know. Many thanks for any help!

Regards.

View attachment typescript_Oct112014_tpdebrick_session.txt


View attachment typescript_Oct102014_tpdebrick_session.txt.tar.gz


----------



## nevertells

If the home button worked prior to your dismantling your TouchPad and now it does not, I would suspect that you damaged or did not reconnect something correctly.


----------



## phreon

Still no suggestions on what to do about "Cannot write file tz.mbn" error?


----------



## tpdr

nevertells said:


> If the home button worked prior to your dismantling your TouchPad and now it does not, I would suspect that you damaged or did not reconnect something correctly.


Thanks for the reply. Any idea why the boot up process gets stuck at the CyanogenMod logo?


----------



## nevertells

tpdr said:


> Thanks for the reply. Any idea why the boot up process gets stuck at the CyanogenMod logo?


Try clearing cache and Dalvik cache in recovery. If that does not get it, try a factory data reset. Next try flashing the Rom.zip from recovery.

NT


----------



## apodo

I have hit the ping test failure that I have seen mentioned a few times on this thread, but no solution. Can anyone help?



> Done writing files.
> 
> Reseting device...
> 
> Requesting Reset...
> 
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> 
> Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
> 
> sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
> 
> OKAY [ 0.827s]
> 
> writing 'bootmem'...
> 
> OKAY [ 2.918s]
> 
> finished. total time: 3.745s
> 
> Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
> 
> Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
> 
> ping check failed
> 
> check firewall/networking setup
> 
> access to the 192.68.7.7 host (Touchpad) failed
> 
> Aborted.


My Touchpad (32GB) would not power up, nothing on screen or the home button lighting, which is why I am trying this fix.

I am running the fix on a Debian installation on an HP MicroServer. I am getting the "Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED" error but this has been said on the thread as not being relevant, but otherwise everything up to the end of output posted above seemed to work without error.

The Microserver is connected to a broadband router via Ethernet with DHCP in the 192.168.128.x range. The ipfw firewall on the Microserver is not configured so completely open.

The few earlier comments posted for this error only said you needed to be connected to the internet, which the Microserver is. It had to be to install the tools for the fix!

I did have my router set to assign a specific IP address to the Touchpad's MAC address, but disabled this in case it interfered with this default 192.168.7.7 assignment but it made no difference. I do not want to mess up my whole network configuration to use the 192.168.7.x range though unless I know it will help.

Thanks.


----------



## thehacker1245

Okay so i kinda deleted the whole operating system off the hp touchpad. Webos doctor always gets suck on 12%. Do you think if i use Tpdebrick that it would bring it back


----------



## britoso

worked again, this time using a xubuntu 13.10 live usb drive. thanks jcsullins!

here are some commands and notes


needed to install fastboot, dfu-util (all commands below)
apt-get isntall dfu util
see the post on the first page on how to install fastboot
had to move tpdebrick folder (with webosdoctor to the desktop, ubuntu did not execute the script from the sdcard
needed to run "sudo -s" to switch to root
had to put the webosdoctor jar one folder above the tpdebrick script
 sudo -s
apt install dfu-util
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
mv webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar ..
sudo ./tpdebrick 32


----------



## Ratboy2112

JC, thanks for all your great work for the now dying touchpad. You are keeping the spirit alive. I have used many of your Wikis to fix issues on my tablets. the latest one is a "brick" where I was installing Jelly Bean on a second tablet I own and it all went to heck. the boot section menu does not appear. I installed android as I have in the past 20 or so tablets so I am not unfamiliar it the process but this one has me stumped. The hp logo appears and just sits there doing absolutely nothing. I will not go into webos or android. I have used this debrick method and nothing has happened, rebooted back to its previous lifeless hp logo. Is there anything you could recommend or do I now own a door stop? thanks so much for any and all help you can offer.

RW


----------



## Ranjib

For three days/nights now I'm trying get my TP back to life.

tpdebrick stucks at point:



> MSG: open multi failed, unknown error
> 
> ERROR: open multi failed, unknown error
> 
> Invalid openMulti response.
> 
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> 
> Aborted.


I tried the unbrick with the newest Ubuntu version, not with the recomended one in OP. But I think, that doesn't matter?

imfallen_angel says here, that the above listed error comes from not installed fastboot cli resource in Ubuntu.

But I installed it.

The unbrick script recognises the connected TP (started with unconnected TP, connecting the TP, the "hold button" and the "release button" messages come up).

"fastboot l" does not recognise the TP ("waiting for device")...

Any hints someone?


----------



## nevertells

Ranjib said:


> For three days/nights now I'm trying get my TP back to life.
> 
> tpdebrick stucks at point:
> 
> I tried the unbrick with the newest Ubuntu version, not with the recomended one in OP. But I think, that doesn't matter?
> 
> imfallen_angel says here, that the above listed error comes from not installed fastboot cli resource in Ubuntu.
> 
> But I installed it.
> 
> The unbrick script recognises the connected TP (started with unconnected TP, connecting the TP, the "hold button" and the "release button" messages come up).
> 
> "fastboot l" does not recognise the TP ("waiting for device")...
> 
> Any hints someone?


@Ranjib,

The OP of this thread is very specific about what you have to use to have any hope of Mr. Sullin's debrick script to work. Just to refresh your memory,

****************************************************************************Quote****************************************************************************************

"TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb)."

Since you failed to follow his instructions, your attempt to debrick your TouchPad failed. Had you read at least some of the posts in this thread, you would have found where others who did not follow instructions later did and had success. I think you know what you need to do now. And keep in mind that there is no guarantee of success even if you do follow the instructions, especially since you have already tried once doing it the wrong way.

Wish you luck,

NT


----------



## profit4608

Has anybody found a solution for the "fastboot mode not found" error. I followed the instructions exactly and have attempted reviving my touchpad numerous times but end up stuck at this message. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ratboy2112

Hello out there,

I have a touchpad that I had CM9, used acmeuninstaller to remove all info of android so I can have a fresh install of CM10. Began the process, when the reboot of the tablet started it stalled on the HP logo with no signs of life. I tried the tpdebrick software, thinking it would clear this problem but once finished the reboot point brought me back to the logo with no life. I am not a beginner for installing android, but this is the first time that has happened. I would like to fix this issue, does anyone have any advice on how to fix this present issue? thanks so much in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## Ranjib

nevertells said:


> @Ranjib,
> 
> The OP of this thread is very specific about what you have to use to have any hope of Mr. Sullin's debrick script to work. Just to refresh your memory,
> 
> ****************************************************************************Quote****************************************************************************************
> 
> "TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
> Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
> assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb)."
> 
> Since you failed to follow his instructions, your attempt to debrick your TouchPad failed. Had you read at least some of the posts in this thread, you would have found where others who did not follow instructions later did and had success. I think you know what you need to do now. And keep in mind that there is no guarantee of success even if you do follow the instructions, especially since you have already tried once doing it the wrong way.
> 
> Wish you luck,
> 
> NT


Thank you. But I did read the OP. I tried Ubu 12.04 live 32bit Version also yesterday.

But without success either. Got the same error.

I will will try this further on on different older machines, I hope that some USB timing issues will cause the error message with tpdebrick.

Up to now I used a Samsung NC10 netbook to run Ubuntu....my Sony Laptop refused to boot from USB-Stick, booting a live-CD results in a somehow instable system, Ubuntu stucks at installing the required libraries, may this has too less memory, maybe I have to burn another live-CD. On my current destop pc, running openSuse 64bit the script works somehow and fails also but earlier in error messages, but the pc has USB3 and, maybe different timing.

I will research further on.

Last lines from script output on my (fast, openSuse, USB3) machine:



> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom F
> MSG: 0x
> Invalid MAGIC response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.


Edit:

*WHAT THE HOLY MOLY WAS THAT?*

Success!

What I did:

Put Ubu 12.04 liveCD on my old Dell PC.

Let tpdebrick run in the loop script from p103.

*After 10 times running tpdebrick the TP booted straight into cm11*.

The last error message from the script was as before (openMulti error, then "Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ..."). The loopscript stopped.

The Touchpad showed the bootanimation and started to the nova desktop.

If anybody can tell:

1. what should I do now?

and later

2. what the heck was that?


----------



## Ranjib

Success!

What I did:

Put Ubu 12.04 liveCD on my old Dell PC.

Let tpdebrick run in the loop script from p103.

*After 10 times running tpdebrick the TP booted straight into cm11*.

The last error message from the script was as before (openMulti error, then "Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ..."). The loopscript stopped.

The Touchpad showed the bootanimation and started to the nova desktop.

If anybody can tell:

1. what should I do now?

and later

2. what the heck was that?


----------



## profit4608

Could you tell me how to setup the loop script?


----------



## Ranjib

I ran the listed script. To do this, you have to save the quoted text as a file in the tpdebrick directory. Name that file "loopdebrick.sh" and make it executable in your terminalsession ("chmod +x loopdebrick.sh"). Start it in terminal with "sh ./loopdebrick.sh". Don't forget to set up the scripts line 6 to your needs (number 32 or 16) before you do so.



> #!/bin/sh
> max=99999
> for i in `seq 1 $max`
> do
> echo "Try #$i"
> sudo ./tpdebrick 32
> sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
> sleep 1
> done


----------



## profit4608

Thanks! I got the script running but I am still getting the "fastboot mode not found" message. Has anyone found a solution for this?


----------



## Ranjib

Be in Ubuntu booted and be ready to type commands.

To get the script, search in firefox "rootswiki tpdebrick 138"

so you come to this page here.

Copy the script text from my post here (mark black with left mouse click and then hit ctrl-c).

Open on the left side the first button and type "write" so you are offered the texteditor (named gedit).

Open the editor and you will get a blank page.

Paste previously copied text into the document (just type ctrl-v). Nothing else!

Save it into Downloads/tpdebrick-v400 as "loopdebrick.sh".

Go into terminal. Type the following:

cd Download/tpdebrick-v400 (if your aren't already there)

chmod +x loopdebrick.sh

-start the loop like described above.


----------



## profit4608

Thanks again!! I really appreciate all of your help and instruction. Would you happen to know a fix for the fastboot mode not found issue?


----------



## Ranjib

Hm.

Did you press home+power+volumedown long enough? Does a Windows PC do any sound, when you hook up the TP?

Did tpdebrick install everything needed?

Try to run "sudo fastboot devices" in Ubuntu! What does the terminal say?


----------



## profit4608

Yes, I made sure to time how long I was holding the button combination. When I hook up the TP to my PC, there is no sound. I double checked tpdebrick and it looks like everything was installed. I ran "sudo fastboot devices" in Ubuntu and nothing happens. I then typed the command as "sudo ./fastboot devices" and I got command not found. I am really stumped. I read through most of this thread and saw that several others had the same problem but I never did see a solution.


----------



## Ranjib

Wait. "sudo fastboot devices" shows no(?) action? What is "no"? If the process hung, so you have to press ctrl-d to interrupt. Or does the process end with no notification at all and you can go on typing commands in the terminal, then everything is as with my TP.

A "./" before the command is only necessary, if the file (that the command forms) is at your current directory. Otherwise this specific command is systemwide available.

As the fastboot command exits normal (so you can go on typing commands) your Ubuntu installation is okay.

It must be your TP connection which is not well.

Indicating this is the missing sound if you connect the TP to a windows computer. That one should show you a minimum activity at the USB port. If this does not happen, you maybe have to change the USB cable or check again, if you touch the buttons right, change the computer to another (older?) one.

Last: maybe your TP is completely bricked.

By the way: is the TPs battery charged?


----------



## profit4608

Yes, the process ends with no notification at all and I can go on typing commands in the terminal. As for the battery, I changed the battery and hopefully its good because I cannot tell if its charged or not. Maybe you are right and its fully bricked. I was hoping it wasn't and and thought the "fastboot mode not found" message could be resolved.


----------



## nevertells

profit4608 said:


> Yes, the process ends with no notification at all and I can go on typing commands in the terminal. As for the battery, I changed the battery and hopefully its good because I cannot tell if its charged or not. Maybe you are right and its fully bricked. I was hoping it wasn't and and thought the "fastboot mode not found" message could be resolved.


How much of this thread have you read? Just about every conceivable problem and solution, if there is one, has been discussed. This thread is over 6 months old with way over 400 posts and if a solution has not been found by now, I doubt that one will. I have not had to use the debrick process myself and hope I never have to. From what I have read, the loop script seemed to have the most success with stubborn bricked TouchPads.  Another take away from reading this thread, a tablet being bricked does not seem to have just one cause. And success does not seem to come from a specific method of using Mr. Sullin's tool. I saw one fellow post recently that he though it might have to do with the PC one might be using. When he moved from using new, faster PC's to an older PC, he had success debricking his TouchPad.

Mr. Sullins lays it out very explicitly in the first sentence of the OP:

"TPDebrick is a suite of programs and files used to "debrick"
HP Touchpads. This process should allow the revival of Touchpads
that cannot boot due to corrupted raw partitions, corrupted bootloaders
or corrupted A6 firmware. Note that this should allow you to get
into bootie (webOS) recovery mode. Additional steps may be needed
after to restore the bootie configuration or OS (i.e. webOS doctor)."

He gives very precise instructions and not following them to the letter can result in failure. So you have to ask yourself, am I doing something wrong? Did I miss a step or get one out of sequence? Did I miss a tip that someone posted somewhere in the thread that might help? If you have not read all the way through the thread, that would be a good place to start.

NT


----------



## profit4608

I have read through the thread and I know its several months old but the fastboot issue I am having is the one problem that several others have had and a solution was never presented. I was just wondering if a solution was found within the last few months. Luckily it was the tips that helped me get as far as I did. I will continue to try to resolve this and appreciate all the help.


----------



## nevertells

profit4608 said:


> I have read through the thread and I know its several months old but the fastboot issue I am having is the one problem that several others have had and a solution was never presented. I was just wondering if a solution was found within the last few months. Luckily it was the tips that helped me get as far as I did. I will continue to try to resolve this and appreciate all the help.


Don't you think that if someone had found the solution that they would have posted it? The fact that your touchpad and you computer don't seem to be connecting could be a big part of your problem. You might want to try a different PC, possibly one with a slower connection or should I say an older PC.

NT


----------



## UseR9

Just finished trying tpdebrick. Followed all the steps from the OP. Ran Ubuntu 12.04 from the DVD, etc.

received lots of errors, and finally:

"Cannot write file tz.mbn"

"Abort"

attached is the typescript file

is all hope lost?

Script started on Mon 03 Nov 2014 12:59:21 AM UTC
#]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004#[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudu ./tpdebrick 32
No command 'sudu' found, did you mean:
Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo' (main)
Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo-ldap' (universe)
Command 'tudu' from package 'tudu' (universe)
sudu: command not found
#]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004#[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudu ./tpdebrick 32#################[[email protected]#[1P#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C#[C
dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpB9nqzq/secring.gpg' created
gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpB9nqzq/pubring.gpg' created
gpg: requesting key 4C9D234C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmpB9nqzq/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
gpg: key 4C9D234C: public key "Launchpad webupd8" imported
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg: imported: 1 (RSA: 1)
OK

om precise-security Release [50.7 kB]

e.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages

Translation-en bzip2 0 B] [12 Packages 1,548 kB/4,796 kB 32%]

kages bzip2 0 B] [31 Translation-en 2,309 B/145 kB 2%]

The following NEW packages will be installed:
dfu-util
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 242 not upgraded.
Need to get 24.1 kB of archives.
After this operation, 82.9 kB of additional disk space will be used.

Selecting previously unselected package dfu-util.
(Reading database ... .. 60%
Unpacking dfu-util (from .../dfu-util_0.5-1_i386.deb) ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Setting up dfu-util (0.5-1) ...

The following NEW packages will be installed:
android-tools-fastboot
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 242 not upgraded.
Need to get 53.7 kB of archives.
After this operation, 147 kB of additional disk space will be used.

Selecting previously unselected package android-tools-fastboot.
(Reading database ... 
Unpacking android-tools-fastboot (from .../android-tools-fastboot_4.2.2+git20130218-0ubuntu2+1~webupd8~precise_i386.deb) ...
Setting up android-tools-fastboot (4.2.2+git20130218-0ubuntu2+1~webupd8~precise) ...
checking doc files ...
extracting doc files ...
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ... 
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error 
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.
#]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004#[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
exit

Script done on Mon 03 Nov 2014 01:01:02 AM UTC


----------



## Ranjib

I had the same. Try loop script....


----------



## UseR9

Ranjib said:


> I had the same. Try loop script....


How many loops before it took?


----------



## erevos_1980

Ranjib said:


> I had the same. Try loop script....


Hi Ranjib.
Thank you for your information.
Can you explain please how you do all the loop script process,step by step please because some of us are still rookies in linux.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ranjib

My explanation is here


----------



## virdo

Hi all,

I too have got the following issue :

Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.

--------

Here's the pastebin of the entire process if it helps in some way : http://pastebin.com/vWyNJGzt

During the fastboot process I've also tried power+home and power+volumeup+home and power+volumedown+home combinations with no luck.

I've tried on 2 separate systems, 2 separate OSes (12.04 (32 bit) and 14.04 (64 bit) Ubuntu Desktops).

After doing the lsusb I get "Bus 001 Device 012: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)"

I will pry open the touchpad and replug the wires to see if it can help - but - I'm thinking device may be bricked for good.

[ before I had issues with the device crashing - turning off - and sometimes it would stay off for days - but generally after a while (hours, days) it would come back on - this has been like this for weeks ]


----------



## sirbedevere

I feel like a pitiful little noob (which I suppose I am) for having to ask this and it seems like it's bound to have been addressed, but I've spent the last 5 hours beating my head against various walls unable to find an answer. On step 6, the link comes up "server not found". I've tried 3 different computers with three different OS's with the same result.I was able to find one page--

http://www.adbtoolkit.com/rooting/devices/hp/tenderloin/webOS-Doctor/wifi/?C=M;O=A#.VF7tdPnF9hg

--that seemed promising as far as finding an alternative, but when I got to step 23 I got a "failed to extract core bootloaders" error, which I've come to understand means the file is corrupted.

Any help would be quite appreciated, thanks.


----------



## nevertells

@sirbedevere,

Are you not aware that HP is finally dropping support for webOS on 01/15/15? It's just been recently reported that the file servers are now down and that is why you cannot find webOS 3.0.5 available. Someone is going to have to dig into their hard drives to find versions that they have downloaded and put up some links somewhere so you guys can download webOS. You are going to have to ask around on some of the other threads to find someone who is willing to put up links with the available versions of webOS.

NT


----------



## xordos

sirbedevere said:


> I feel like a pitiful little noob (which I suppose I am) for having to ask this and it seems like it's bound to have been addressed, but I've spent the last 5 hours beating my head against various walls unable to find an answer. On step 6, the link comes up "server not found". I've tried 3 different computers with three different OS's with the same result.I was able to find one page--
> 
> http://www.adbtoolkit.com/rooting/devices/hp/tenderloin/webOS-Doctor/wifi/?C=M;O=A#.VF7tdPnF9hg
> 
> --that seemed promising as far as finding an alternative, but when I got to step 23 I got a "failed to extract core bootloaders" error, which I've come to understand means the file is corrupted.
> 
> Any help would be quite appreciated, thanks.


I downloaded from above link too, and need retry-resume a few times, but finally the md5sum is good same as below.

I got the md5sum from following paeg:

http://forums.webosnation.com/3394762-post13.html

953a902b1fa931e640a0f29adc2d5477 webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar


----------



## sirbedevere

Thank you guys soooo much! Just got my TP back up and running! Thanks again!


----------



## nevertells

sirbedevere said:


> Thank you guys soooo much! Just got my TP back up and running! Thanks again!


Please enlighten us how you did it.

NT


----------



## Dreadnot

Good evening can some help with a link to webos 3.05 doctor? I looked every where and can find it. Thanks
Dreadnot


----------



## tgarnick

I stuble upon it last night in another forum while I was searching high and low. The file works I used it last night to Debrick my touchpad that has been down for about a year. It took me a bit to find it again today a working copy of the WebOs 3.0.5 Doctor can be located here http://eigerzoom.com/TP/.


----------



## Dreadnot

Well I would like to thank tgarnick for supplying the link for the file and everyone in this forum. I debricked my hp today worked very well and now I have installed Automatelt to prevent this from happening again.

Thanks
Dreadnot


----------



## carled

Hi all. I have a bricked 32GB touchpad. The main problem is there is no response when I plug it in to a USB port on the PC. Even if I do home/power/up (or down) for 30 seconds, there is no tone at all. When I run tpdebrick it tells me to plug the touchpad in.

This sounds kind of terminal, right?


----------



## nevertells

Dreadnot said:


> Well I would like to thank tgarnick for supplying the link for the file and everyone in this forum. I debricked my hp today worked very well and now I have installed Automatelt to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Thanks
> Dreadnot


Periodically flashing the A6 firmware is highly recommended. Since you have had your TouchPad become bricked, I would do it once a month. It's really easy using J.C. Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox.

NT


----------



## nevertells

carled said:


> Hi all. I have a bricked 32GB touchpad. The main problem is there is no response when I plug it in to a USB port on the PC. Even if I do home/power/up (or down) for 30 seconds, there is no tone at all. When I run tpdebrick it tells me to plug the touchpad in.
> 
> This sounds kind of terminal, right?


Have you tried a different USB cable? HP USB cables are notoriously flaky. You also did not explain how long your TP has been bricked. Was it sitting in the drawer for a year and you pulled it out and it won't turn on. How long did you leave it on charge to see it it would come to life? The more detail you provide, the easier it is to provide suggestions.

NT


----------



## Dreadnot

I don't have web os installed and I see most instructions show using web os and toolbox? I have looked for a step by step guide but haven't found anything on flashing A6. 
Thanks

Dreadnot


----------



## nevertells

Dreadnot said:


> I don't have web os installed and I see most instructions show using web os and toolbox? I have looked for a step by step guide but haven't found anything on flashing A6.
> Thanks
> 
> Dreadnot


You don't need WebOS installed to use TouchPad Toolbox. It is launched from your PC and temporarily runs the Toolbox on you TouchPad. You do have to know how to put your TouchPad into WebOS recovery mode. You say you don't have WebOS installed. So you have already use the Toolbox. You should know how to do all of this already. Anyway, from the main menu of Toolbox, there is a selection to flash the A6 firmware. All you need to know is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314.

Once that function is done, just exit from Toolbox. There is also a way to place the Toolbox on your TouchPad so you can run it from your tablet. That is also discussed in the Toolbox thread I linked. If you want to discuss this further, let's take it to that thread.

NT


----------



## carled

nevertells said:


> Have you tried a different USB cable? HP USB cables are notoriously flaky. You also did not explain how long your TP has been bricked. Was it sitting in the drawer for a year and you pulled it out and it won't turn on. How long did you leave it on charge to see it it would come to life? The more detail you provide, the easier it is to provide suggestions.
> 
> NT


Well this is one I bought off ebay that had supposedly turned off when fully charged one day and never came back to life. I have another one that also did the same thing several months ago. That one is at least detected by windows and makes the three low-tone noise when connected via USB. TPDebrick works on that one to the point where it fails on "open multi failed" and I've never been able to get past that. The same cable that works with that one produces no response from the newer one, hence my feeling that it's dead beyond repair.


----------



## Dreadnot

Thanks


----------



## Ranjib

I now believe my previuosly dead TPs suffered from the "wakedeadlock". Both were charged on touchstones, when I took them and they refused to wake up....

Triggering the USB port with the looped debrick script waked them up.....


----------



## Ranjib

And now...the same again.



I took my 32gigTP off the touchstone (fully charged) with flashing led. But it did not come to life when I try to wake it up by pressing home button.

Then I tried to wake it using the power button. Nothing but the charging light went off. No flashing led anymore.

Three button combo doesn't help.

Now I tried again to wake it up with tpdebrick.

No success.

Currently I'm trying the loop script.

But it is above try #32....I dont't think this will be successful.

Next I will try just to charge battery gently (despite it must be full, for it was on the touchstone) on usb-port....


----------



## lewisont

where are you finding the webos doctor 3.0.5? the link on the first page doesn't work?

never mind, found it.


----------



## lewisont

carled said:


> Hi all. I have a bricked 32GB touchpad. The main problem is there is no response when I plug it in to a USB port on the PC. Even if I do home/power/up (or down) for 30 seconds, there is no tone at all. When I run tpdebrick it tells me to plug the touchpad in.
> 
> This sounds kind of terminal, right?


i have debricked a couple touchpads. another one would do exactly what yours is doing. i left it sit in a drawer for a couple weeks, then set it on the charger and it charged right up. i had tried everything and had basically given up. worth a shot if nothing else works. i think it had to literally drain itself completely of battery life for some reason


----------



## Ranjib

This is my hope, too.

I tried everthing. My pad is still alive somehow, the qualcomm progs qpst and qxdm read the content, but cannot do anything else..


----------



## leslie7622

Hi guys,

I've been trying to resurrect my touchpad with the new builds but I'm having a really hard time with having my touchpad be recognized by my pc. I haven't used this in over a year (possibly two years).

This is what I've done so far.

1. logged on to webos and turned on developer mode (by typing webos20090606 into Just Type) then switching developer mode to on and pressing submit without inputting a password.

2.rebooted and went into webos recovery mode (big usb picture showed)

3. downloaded novacom driver for win 64 and acme5batch files.

4. extracted novacom tgz file and extracted novacom tar file. Double clicked the novacominstaller_x64 file and followed instructions

5. There's no confirmation that says that the novacam installed sucessfully.

6. c:\program files\palm, inc. was created with several files including novacom.exe. extracted acme5batch files into Palm, Inc folder. Plugged in hp touchpad into PC

7. tried to double click removecm2.bat to run. It shows up for a second and disappears.

8. tried running it in cmd line. It says "uninstall complete. booting into webos" after a second (I don't think it really did anything).

9. tried the old way with novacom.exe boot mem:\\ < Acmeuninstaller in the command line.

10. Command window says that its unable to find device

11. reinserted hp touchpad. note that pc makes a sound but usb device is not recognized.

12. uninstalled reinstalled novacom driver. restarted PC. turned developer mode on and off. still no success.

13. uninstalled novacom and deleted palm, inc folder, restarted and then installed webosdoctor. webosdoctor 3.0.5 installed drivers but can't find TP

14. tried all versions of the novacom win 64 links in this forum. None worked either.

15. tried with three different cables. 1. kindle paperwhite cable, 2. y cable, 3. generic cable. The cables work with my lumia 925 in syncing.

Is my device bricked? The instructions on this forum seems to be for touchpads that won't even turn on. Mine does turn on and can boot into webos and android (I have cm10 from way back then)

One other thing: my touchpad doesn't charge normally but I think my wall charger has gone bad. It charges but I don't think it charges at full capacity. So it won't charge while on (seems like discharge is as fast as charge). But it will charge if I shut it down and charge it overnight. Is it possible that my usb port is broken?

Help please advise how to get my PC to recognize my touchpad! TIA.


----------



## TooFooVooDoo

lewisont said:


> where are you finding the webos doctor 3.0.5? the link on the first page doesn't work?
> 
> never mind, found it.


http://1drv.ms/1zmnqzN


----------



## jcamacho228

Dreadnot said:


> Well I would like to thank tgarnick for supplying the link for the file and everyone in this forum. I debricked my hp today worked very well and now I have installed Automatelt to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Thanks
> Dreadnot


Can you run me through the whole process you took to debrick your Touchpad? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nevertells

jcamacho228 said:


> Can you run me through the whole process you took to debrick your Touchpad? Thanks in advance.


You are kidding, right? Read the OP jcamacho228 and that will take you through the whole process. That is why Sullins went to all the trouble to write it.

NT


----------



## Zaskar0202

Hi all,

Unfortunately I have the webos doctor missing. I have this when I run tpdebrick:

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
checking doc files ...
extracting doc files ...
[../webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar]
End-of-central-directory signature not found. Either this file is not
a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive. In the
latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
the last disk(s) of this archive.
tar: This does not look like a tar archive
tar: ./nova-cust-image-topaz.rootfs.tar.gz: Not found in archive
tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
failed to extract core bootloaders
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

Any ideas or even a good link to the correct WebOS Doctor?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nevertells

Post #1415


----------



## Salewski

@JCSullins

I happen to have an issue with the TPDebrick and hope you might be able to shed some light.

Orignally I was getting the following error:

Incorrect QDL mode found

Then I tried disconnecting the battery, and running again... Got this far:

checking doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
Release buttons now
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
QDL second stage mode not found
Aborting

I plugged the battery back in, and ran again:

checking doc files ...
Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
Release buttons now
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Invalid Response: 0e 49 6e 76 61 6c 69 64 20 43 6f 6d 6d 61 6e 64 0a
Failed to get software version
load of emmcbld.bin failed
Aborting.

Any thoughts on where I should go from here?


----------



## nevertells

You will probably have better luck talking to Mr. Sullins on IRC Freenode.

NT


----------



## jiangw69

apodo said:


> I have hit the ping test failure that I have seen mentioned a few times on this thread, but no solution. Can anyone help?
> 
> My Touchpad (32GB) would not power up, nothing on screen or the home button lighting, which is why I am trying this fix.
> 
> I am running the fix on a Debian installation on an HP MicroServer. I am getting the "Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED" error but this has been said on the thread as not being relevant, but otherwise everything up to the end of output posted above seemed to work without error.
> 
> The Microserver is connected to a broadband router via Ethernet with DHCP in the 192.168.128.x range. The ipfw firewall on the Microserver is not configured so completely open.
> 
> The few earlier comments posted for this error only said you needed to be connected to the internet, which the Microserver is. It had to be to install the tools for the fix!
> 
> I did have my router set to assign a specific IP address to the Touchpad's MAC address, but disabled this in case it interfered with this default 192.168.7.7 assignment but it made no difference. I do not want to mess up my whole network configuration to use the 192.168.7.x range though unless I know it will help.
> 
> Thanks.


I was running the script on my touchpad 32G and got the same messages during the process.

The 192.168.7.7 problem show error message 192.68.7.7 after ping check failed.

The 192.168.7.7 issue is actually a local small point to point network between Host Linux and touchpad through USB cable. The Host linux should setup the usb device manually in /etc/network/interfaces the device "usb0" to 192.168.7.1. (or other address not 7.7).

It has noting to do with your host linux real ethernet settings.

look in dmesg output for lines like:

[ 2014.742911] cdc_ether 2-1:1.0: usb0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:0f:00.0-1, CDC Ethernet Device, 02:d9:85:1a:ef:85

the device is usb0 in this case.

Add the following lines in /etc/network/interfaces:

auto usb0

iface usb0 inet static

address 192.168.7.1

gateway 192.168.7.1

netmask 255.255.255.0

save the file, run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" check ifconfig output to make sure the usb0 actually configured.

The rerun " sudo ./tpdebrick 32", problem solved.


----------



## phreon

jiangw69 said:


> I was running the script on my touchpad 32G and got the same messages during the process.
> 
> The 192.168.7.7 problem show error message 192.68.7.7 after ping check failed.
> 
> The 192.168.7.7 issue is actually a local small point to point network between Host Linux and touchpad through USB cable. The Host linux should setup the usb device manually in /etc/network/interfaces the device "usb0" to 192.168.7.1. (or other address not 7.7).
> 
> It has noting to do with your host linux real ethernet settings.
> 
> look in dmesg output for lines like:
> 
> [ 2014.742911] cdc_ether 2-1:1.0: usb0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:0f:00.0-1, CDC Ethernet Device, 02:d9:85:1a:ef:85
> 
> the device is usb0 in this case.
> 
> Add the following lines in /etc/network/interfaces:
> 
> auto usb0
> 
> iface usb0 inet static
> 
> address 192.168.7.1
> 
> gateway 192.168.7.1
> 
> netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> save the file, run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" check ifconfig output to make sure the usb0 actually configured.
> 
> The rerun " sudo ./tpdebrick 32", problem solved.


Hi,

I could not find a similar usb reference line in dmesg.

I tried to edit "interfaces" file anyway using usb0, usb1, and usb2.

When I restarted networking I got the following error for each usb port ...

"* Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
* Reconfiguring network interfaces... Cannot find device "usb2"
Failed to bring up usb2.
"

Any ideas to try?

Thanks P


----------



## jiangw69

Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
ping check failed

The solution is for above situation, it is important that netchip already initialized. Do not unplug touchpad after ping check failed. Check for dmesg. Search cdc_ether, (maybe something else with different distro) that should appear at the bottom of dmesg. Maybe you can post your last 20 lines dmesg here.

It is important to initialize the correct device, it may not be has the name of usb*.


----------



## phreon

Thanks for the help jiangw69,

I will post last 20 lines of dmesg and last 20 of "dmesg | grep -i usb"

*Here is my "interfaces" file:*

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto usb0

iface usb0 inet static

address 192.168.7.1

gateway 192.168.7.1

netmask 255.255.255.0

*last 20 lines of dmesg:*

15.871823] hda-intel 0000:00:14.2: Enable sync_write for stable communication
[ 15.961047] autoconfig: line_outs=4 (0x1c/0x19/0x22/0x23/0x0) type:line
[ 15.961050] speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)
[ 15.961051] hp_outs=1 (0x1d/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)
[ 15.961052] mono: mono_out=0x0
[ 15.961053] dig-out=0x20/0x21
[ 15.961054] inputs:
[ 15.961055] Rear Mic=0x1a
[ 15.961056] Front Mic=0x1e
[ 15.961057] Line=0x1b
[ 15.971536] input: HDA ATI SB Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input15
[ 15.971625] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out Side as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input14
[ 15.971687] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input13
[ 15.971750] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input12
[ 15.971817] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out Front as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input11
[ 15.971877] input: HDA ATI SB Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input10
[ 15.971935] input: HDA ATI SB Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input9
[ 15.971995] input: HDA ATI SB Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input8
[ 16.644714] [drm] fb mappable at 0xD0141000
[ 16.644717] [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000
[ 16.644718] [drm] size 7299072
[ 16.644719] [drm] fb depth is 24
[ 16.644720] [drm] pitch is 6912
[ 16.644825] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device
[ 16.685212] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 200x56
[ 16.889710] radeon 0000:01:05.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device
[ 16.889712] radeon 0000:01:05.0: registered panic notifier
[ 16.889717] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.36.0 20080528 for 0000:01:05.0 on minor 0
[ 16.889855] hda-intel 0000:01:05.1: Using LPIB position fix
[ 16.892320] hda-intel 0000:01:05.1: Enable sync_write for stable communication
[ 16.904840] HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD
[ 16.904927] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:05.1/sound/card1/input16
[ 18.061821] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1518) terminated with status 1
[ 18.760586] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link up
[ 18.760595] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
[ 47.280762] audit_printk_skb: 171 callbacks suppressed
[ 47.280765] type=1400 audit(1418824378.802:69): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5" name="/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors/" pid=2352 comm="mission-control" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
[ 337.504994] type=1400 audit(1418824668.630:70): apparmor="DENIED" operation="capable" profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=916 comm="cupsd" capability=36 capname="block_suspend"
[ 1179.913358] type=1400 audit(1418825509.886:71): apparmor="DENIED" operation="capable" profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=916 comm="cupsd" capability=36 capname="block_suspend"

*last 20 of "dmesg | grep -i usb"*

3.199409] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05c6, idProduct=9008
[ 3.199411] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[ 3.199413] usb 2-1: Product: QHSUSB_DLOAD
[ 3.199414] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM
[ 3.310862] usb 2-5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci
[ 3.454105] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0158
[ 3.454108] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
[ 3.454110] usb 2-5: Product: USB2.0-CRW
[ 3.454112] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Generic
[ 3.454113] usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 20071114173400000
[ 3.465467] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[ 3.468822] ums-realtek 2-5:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected
[ 3.487981] scsi6 : usb-storage 2-5:1.0
[ 3.488055] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-realtek
[ 3.719395] usb 4-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci
[ 3.896656] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=0981
[ 3.896660] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[ 3.896662] usb 4-3: Product: Wireless Device
[ 3.896664] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: Chicony
[ 4.024144] usb 2-5: USB disconnect, device number 3
[ 15.239580] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
[ 15.239591] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic
[ 15.239600] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for generic
[ 15.262955] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[ 15.262958] usbhid: USB HID core driver
[ 15.292924] usbcore: registered new interface driver qcserial
[ 15.292943] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for Qualcomm USB modem
[ 15.292967] qcserial 2-1:1.0: Qualcomm USB modem converter detected
[ 15.293048] usb 2-1: Qualcomm USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB0
[ 15.306683] input: Chicony Wireless Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.0/input/input5
[ 15.306772] hid-generic 0003:04F2:0981.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Chicony Wireless Device] on usb-0000:00:12.1-3/input0
[ 15.311031] input: Chicony Wireless Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.1/input/input6
[ 15.311183] hid-generic 0003:04F2:0981.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Chicony Wireless Device] on usb-0000:00:12.1-3/input1
[ 15.311330] input: Chicony Wireless Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.2/input/input7
[ 15.311499] hid-generic 0003:04F2:0981.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Chicony Wireless Device] on usb-0000:00:12.1-3/input2


----------



## jiangw69

Is your above dmesg obtained "after" tpdebrick script failed?

It is important to extract the dmesg lines after tpdebrick script fails at ping check.

Do not reboot your system or disconnect touchpad.

The "cdc_ether" device will only present after the output of script shows: "Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)"


----------



## wtbucks31

I am trying to debrick my HP touchpad but I keep getting this when I try....

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 64
checking doc files ...
could not find ../webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar or ../webosdoctorp305hstnhatt.jar
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

I have been all over the web trying to find an webos link but they are all down. Is there anything else that I can do?

Everytime I have tried to download the webos file in the instruction I get redirected to a blank mynewpalm.com page.


----------



## nevertells

wtbucks31 said:


> I am trying to debrick my HP touchpad but I keep getting this when I try....
> 
> [email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 64
> checking doc files ...
> could not find ../webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar or ../webosdoctorp305hstnhatt.jar
> Aborted.
> [email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$
> 
> I have been all over the web trying to find an webos link but they are all down. Is there anything else that I can do?
> 
> Everytime I have tried to download the webos file in the instruction I get redirected to a blank mynewpalm.com page.


Try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1828070

NT


----------



## wtbucks31

nevertells said:


> Try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1828070
> 
> NT


Thank you NT!

That problem solved. I read over the other post and found a working webos.

Now when I run the sudo ./tpdebrick 64 it ask me to hold the power+volume - + home button then a couple minutes later I get QDL mode not found. I seen where someone suggested opening the touchpad and pulling the battery and putting it back. Does this work?


----------



## nevertells

wtbucks31 said:


> Thank you NT!
> 
> That problem solved. I read over the other post and found a working webos.
> Now when I run the sudo ./tpdebrick 64 it ask me to hold the power+volume - + home button then a couple minutes later I get QDL mode not found. I seen where someone suggested opening the touchpad and pulling the battery and putting it back. Does this work?


Never done that, so wouldn't know. If you haven't already, you'll have to read through the thread to see if someone has done that and had success.

NT


----------



## lukeap

I had a well intentioned friend try to put Android 4.4.4 on my HP Touchpad. It didn't work. Now he reset it and it has moboot on it, however, it won't boot to anything. It will say error. I can get it to boot to the usb screen, however, upon trying webos doctor it always gets to 8% and then says error. Should I attempt to do this TPDebrick or something else first? Thanks for the help.


----------



## lukeap

I had a well intentioned friend try to put Android 4.4.4 on my HP Touchpad. It didn't work. Now he reset it and it has moboot on it, however, it won't boot to anything. It will say error. I can get it to boot to the usb screen, however, upon trying webos doctor it always gets to 8% and then says error. Should I attempt to do this TPDebrick or something else first? Thanks for the help.


----------



## nevertells

lukeap said:


> I had a well intentioned friend try to put Android 4.4.4 on my HP Touchpad. It didn't work. Now he reset it and it has moboot on it, however, it won't boot to anything. It will say error. I can get it to boot to the usb screen, however, upon trying webos doctor it always gets to 8% and then says error. Should I attempt to do this TPDebrick or something else first? Thanks for the help.


Do not run the debrick! Question, did you make a nandroid backup? Can you start whatever recovery your friend installed for you? How did your friend try to install android 4.4.4?

NT


----------



## Issy

@jcsullins I just want to say THANK YOU for your instructions and help! My TP battery completely drained 5 months ago. I was able to successfully run the script on ubuntu installed machine following your instructions. I will donate shortly! Happy holidays all!


----------



## nadmaj

Hi i came across this post as i'm looking for a solution for my bricked touchpad. But run into problems.. I've got stuck at this point

17. Run "cd Downloads".... im not sure what this means as ive downloaded ubuntu onto a usb stick

18. Run "unzip tpdebrick-v004"....... i copy paste this with and without the" and get error messages... just can't get past this stage please please help.

thank you as i'm a noobie at debricking or flashing software.


----------



## TheKeymeister

Just signed up to say a massive thank you - it worked!

Had two touchpads that haven't been used for at least 18 months, one responded well after an overnight charge and the other would only give a flashing home button after days of charging and every combination of key presses...

For others about to try this, I used the latest version of Ubuntu assuming everything would be ok, it wasn't as there were a couple of packages missing, changing the apt sources to universe from restricted and installing dfu-util and android-toolkit-fastboot did the trick though, if this is beyond you, use a correct version of Ubuntu.

The procedure went OK, I did see an error about blowing failed but it carried on. I also got "Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0" on all 3 attempts. Left it on the touchstone and plugged in overnight for good measure, both plugged into iPad chargers as the HP ones have long gone, and woke up in the morning to find it had booted to the CM9 I had installed :goodcry: I just couldn't remember my pass code so now in the process of installing CM11 :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## Zaskar0202

nevertells said:


> Post #1415


Thank you. I had missed it previously. I have now debricked my TP.


----------



## nevertells

Zaskar0202 said:


> Thank you. I had missed it previously. I have now debricked my TP.


Always happy to help. :grin:

NT


----------



## buckeyenut

Just throwing my two cents in here. I have read the entire thread (yes all 144 pages) and have tried ALL button combinations, patterns, etc. and still cannot get past the Open Multi error. I will keep trying though as others have claimed they have gotten around this issue and fixed their touchpads.

edit: A little more FYI.

I have ran the script on a laptop running the latest Ubuntu load and a PC booted to a USB stick with the Ubuntu 12.04 32bit. Neither got past the Open Multi error.

I have left the Touchpad on the thouchstone charger for DAYS, used several different USB cables and the Stock HP "barrel" charger for DAYS. Nothing.

I still get the tones when plugging into a windows PC. so the thouchpad is still recognizable.

It shows up as the Qualcomm device when I run lsusb.

anyone have anything else to try?


----------



## Ranjib

So is mine. I assume to let it lay down for half a year or so to start with an empty battery.


----------



## pattyland

Had my TouchPad charged with the wrong charger (bad idea, I know) and it showed a battery with question mark at first and then refused to show anything but a flashing home button.

TPDebrick ends up with "ALL DONE.", but the TP shows still nothing but flashing home button 

Log is attached, maybe somebody have an idea


----------



## Ay_gee

My friend came to me with his Touchpad that had not been used in a while that showed the battery question mark and would not do anything else. I got busy with this debrick and it worked but I had two issues to resolve. For others about to try this, I used my Linux computer running Mint 17.1 assuming everything would be ok, it wasn't as there were a couple of packages missing, changing the apt sources to universe from restricted and installing dfu-util and android-toolkit-fastboot did the trick though, I sourced the missing packages from:

http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Dfu-util
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_fastboot_intro#A_brief_introduction_to_fastboot

Once these were installed the rest was easy.
Great fix.


----------



## nevertells

Ay_gee said:


> My friend came to me with his Touchpad that had not been used in a while that showed the battery question mark and would not do anything else. I got busy with this debrick and it worked but I had two issues to resolve. For others about to try this, I used my Linux computer running Mint 17.1 assuming everything would be ok, it wasn't as there were a couple of packages missing, changing the apt sources to universe from restricted and installing dfu-util and android-toolkit-fastboot did the trick though, I sourced the missing packages from:
> 
> http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Dfu-util
> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_fastboot_intro#A_brief_introduction_to_fastboot
> 
> Once these were installed the rest was easy.
> Great fix.


Good to know that you worked it out. However, I wonder if what Mr. Sullins says in the OP has anything to do with why you had issues?

Specifically this:

"TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an

Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb) The instructions that follow

assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb)."

NT


----------



## codycoyote

Just a big thanks to jscullins for this debrick tool. Worked like charme!

Never thought that I would have a need for that...but my wife managed to kill my touchpad.

The link on OP for the webos Doctor is not working anymore because HP ended the support, maybe you

could update to another mirror. for example..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1828070


----------



## yesgottosay

One word:

HERO

Awesome tool, thanks very much


----------



## yesgottosay

One word:

HERO

Awesome tool, thanks very much


----------



## msawyer91

buckeyenut said:


> Just throwing my two cents in here. I have read the entire thread (yes all 144 pages) and have tried ALL button combinations, patterns, etc. and still cannot get past the Open Multi error. I will keep trying though as others have claimed they have gotten around this issue and fixed their touchpads.
> 
> edit: A little more FYI.
> 
> I have ran the script on a laptop running the latest Ubuntu load and a PC booted to a USB stick with the Ubuntu 12.04 32bit. Neither got past the Open Multi error.
> 
> I have left the Touchpad on the thouchstone charger for DAYS, used several different USB cables and the Stock HP "barrel" charger for DAYS. Nothing.
> 
> I still get the tones when plugging into a windows PC. so the thouchpad is still recognizable.
> 
> It shows up as the Qualcomm device when I run lsusb.
> 
> anyone have anything else to try?


My brother and I each have a 32GB TouchPad. Yesterday I was visiting him and he said his TouchPad stopped working. He said he charged it the day before, and said "it had a good charge on it" but now it was totally dead. No blinking lights when plugged in, no reboot after holding power/volume (up or down)/home. I decided to bring it home with me and connected it to a Windows PC. It showed up as the QHSUSB_DLOAD device many of you have seen. Off to Google I went, and was directed to TPDebrick.

I tried the latest build of Ubuntu in x64, and also tried Ubuntu 12.04 x86 (32-bit), exactly what jcsullins calls for. That's what I'm using now, booted from a USB flash drive (with 1 GB of persistence storage space).

I always get the writing bytes messages followed by:

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG Error Status:
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

In reading many of the forum posts here, some of you had a payoff with persistence...running the same command well in excess of 100 times. Since I didn't feel like unplugging, resetting and plugging the tabby back in again, I used this script that was on page 103 of this forum. I put this file in the ~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004 directory and named it loopit.sh. Make sure you run "chmod u+rwx loopit.sh" or you'll get permission denied when you run it.

#!/bin/sh
while !(sudo ./tpdebrick 32)
do
sudo perl qdload.pl --lreset
sleep 1
done

I've got this running on a spare laptop so I can let it run theoretically indefinitely. I figure that if it's not resurrected after a day or two, it's probably safe to say the TouchPad has shit the bed.


----------



## nevertells

msawyer91 said:


> I've got this running on a spare laptop so I can let it run theoretically indefinitely. I figure that if it's not resurrected after a day or two, it's probably safe to say the TouchPad has shit the bed.


If all else fails, put it in a drawer for 6 months. When you dig it out, first try just plugging it into the wall charger and wait for a couple of days. If you don't get some kind of response, then try debrick again.

NT


----------



## Nereus

I guess I should feel better about getting past the "open multi" point, but I don't. My silent lump of HP technology gets further through the TPDebrick, but hangs when trying to update the A6 firmware. Repeatedly. The Touchpad got to this point after being in a boot loop. It would power on to a display of an exclamation point in a yellow triangle. That led me to seeking the debricking discussions and the tools. I have a dual boot laptop: Win7 and Ubuntu 12.04 32 and used that to experiment with debricking. It "fixed" the boot loop but left me with an all-black touchpad, completely unresponsive.

However it may not be completely dead: running tpdebrick per the instructions I am told to press the power, DN and HOME buttons for 30 seconds. After about ten seconds I got the message to let them go. I'm concluding that something is responding from the touchpad. Continuing with the debricking leads me consistently to the hang at "Updating A6 firmware...". However just before that point, the "Checking A6 firmware..." seems to have finished without reporting an error.

Just tossing some added data points over the wall. Thanks for all the work on the tools and the support for them. It has helped in previous projects.


----------



## nevertells

@Nereus,

Being a Linux user, would you clarify if there is any difference between running Ubuntu 12.04 32 on your laptop vs. off a live CD or usb? Would the fact that if it is running off a CD or USB drive affect any timing vs. running from a PC? Sullins does say this was designed and tested running from a live CD or USB, so I think you can guess my suggestion. Create one and see if that helps.

I thank my lucky stars I have never had to use Sullin's debrick and have never used any version of Linux thus my question.

Good luck,

NT


----------



## msawyer91

nevertells said:


> If all else fails, put it in a drawer for 6 months. When you dig it out, first try just plugging it into the wall charger and wait for a couple of days. If you don't get some kind of response, then try debrick again.
> 
> NT


Sounds like a plan. Based on other posts, this should ensure that the battery is effectively bereft, denuded, wiped of any power, and should effectively cause everything to reset? (Fingers crossed.)

I have an iPad, so I told my brother he could borrow my TouchPad. At least he'll have something to use until he decides if he wants to buy a new tabby, or if he wants to hold out hope on the TP.

Matt


----------



## Nereus

@NT

I'm not aware of any significant difference between running a "live" session and booting an installed OS other than performance. That doesn't mean there is none, it means that you'd have to go a lot higher up the guruship ladder than my level. Not hard to do.

FWIW, my first attempt at debricking was to follow the instructions and boot a live session. After the failure I described I went to the installed 12.04.2 OS for subsequent attempts. Same results.


----------



## msawyer91

I'm using a live USB stick with 12.04 32-bit. That's what jcsullins calls for, and it seemed a few folks who tried a different version, or a 64-bit version, had issues but then found success with 12.04. Unfortunately my brother's TouchPad isn't feeling the love.

That said I will probably take NT's advice and go with putting the TP in a drawer for at least a couple of months. Six months seems like an awfully long time, but maybe if I let it sit until St. Patrick's day or something like that, it'll be ready to give it a try. I could always get it out a couple of times and try the buttons. If anything, that'll help it bleed off some more power.

My in-laws borrowed my TouchPad and then it seemed to get bricked. I let it sit a week, then plugged it in. After a couple of days it mysteriously came back to life. So it's worth letting it sit for a couple of months. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Frankenfreund

Hi guys

Sorry that I did not read the whole 146 pages of the thread.

I am a German user of the HP TP and I like it. In September 2014 I forgot to charge it and it turned off, due to personal things I didn't even try using it until late November when I had to do the ordeal on page 1 of this thread to make it work again.

The debricking process worked. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 from a USB stick and it was no problem.

Unfortunately I let the TP run out of battery again and I had to do the same process again yesterday. I tried it twice, and it stops at "Requesting SoftwareVersion..."

Why did it work before, and now it doesn't? Can anybody help?


----------



## Sicilian

Hi Jcsullins not sure if you are still looking at the typescript files, I have been trying to debrick my TP for a while now with no lick I followed you post on page 1, hope that you can find something that my help me.


----------



## Kon1170

Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

No solution for this ?

Battery is dead ?


----------



## nevertells

Kon1170 said:


> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> 
> No solution for this ?
> 
> Battery is dead ?


Have you read through the thread, front to back?

I bet you will find your answer. OH, BTW, sorry

I don't have it.

NT


----------



## buckeyenut

nevertells said:


> Have you read through the thread, front to back?
> 
> I bet you will find your answer. OH, BTW, sorry
> 
> I don't have it.
> 
> NT


My thoughts EXACTLY!!!


----------



## msawyer91

I've tried fully discharging the battery, including using a paperclip to push down the home button and taping down the power and volume down buttons and letting it sit for a week in that state. The battery should be good and dead. I then plugged it in, ensuring I used the HP barrel plug and HP USB adapter rather than an iPad plug or different cable. I wanted to make sure I used all HP gear.

It's not feeling the love. The tpdebrick process just keeps saying the same thing over and over, blowing failed, open multi failed, unknown error, etc.

Some folks have said repeatedly running tpdebrick worked for them. I've scripted it to run indefinitely until it succeeds. By my estimate, the first time, it probably ran 1000 times. Since some folks in the thread said to make sure the battery is good and dead, I tried the "grain of rice and paperclip" to hod the home button down.

One of the other posters said to put the TP in a drawer for six months. Seems extreme, but what else do I have to lose?


----------



## msawyer91

While I've been sitting here, I've seen some progress. It gets a bit further, up to the waiting for fastboot mode. Then an I/O error is reported and the whole process restarts. And back tot he qfprom fuse blowing failed for several iterations. So maybe that's what it needs...repeated over and over. Maybe perseverance will pay off after all. Maybe after the Super Bowl it'll be good to go.


----------



## TooFooVooDoo

TooFooVooDoo said:


> http://1drv.ms/1zmnqzN


I just see that my link doesnt work with ubuntu 12.04, but my link is good with 14.04 ....

i try to upload on Mega, and so i could share it


----------



## nevertells

TooFooVooDoo said:


> I just see that my link doesnt work with ubuntu 12.04, but my link is good with 14.04 ....
> 
> i try to upload on Mega, and so i could share it


Your link above is to WebOS Doctor, not ubuntu 12.04. Do you plan to provide a link to 12-04?

NT


----------



## thetundrawolf

Hi,

I have an HP Touchpad of unkown size a friend gave to me.

I can get the "Charger error" screen to come up, some times.

The problem is my friend installed Linux on the touchpad, will this debrick method work for a touchpad that has Linux on it?

I ask because I have tried both the 32 and 64 bit versions of Ubuntu, and followed the directions on the first page, booting into Linux (Without installing it) and I get both errors:

dfu-until not installed
fastboot not installed

Is this because Linux is the operating system loaded on the Touchpad? It gives the errors with 32 and 64 bit Ubuntu, most recent version downloaded from the website..

Do I have to partition my laptop to run a dual boot so I can install those things (DFU and fast boot) so it will work?


----------



## golfnut22

It looks like this topic is still alive and kicking so I'll try to explain my saga. I did read about 90 pages and then began to some searches for key words to minimize down to these questions. If you think these are stupid, well, I'll send you those if you need to crack a smile. Anyway, my questions are:

a. This one is stupid, but the menu, pwr and voldown combination...the voldown is the toggle closest to the pwr button...right? Even the manual did not indicate.

b. I did both combinations of the above (voldown and volup, because of #a above) after running debrick-v004...do I need to run it again?

c. my pc, win 7 64bit will see the tp when pressing the buttons noted above, but I cannot find any drivers...or maybe I don't know what I should be looking for. Can someone advise where and which ones I should use? And, would that help in debricking?

d. Finally, and most importantly, is there anything else I should do or redo to try and debrick the tp?

Here is a little history of what has been done so far:

1. I received the "ALL Done" statement at the end of the debrick-v004

2. Before and after that, I was getting the back and forth light on the menu button

3. Before and after that, I have had it on a charger consisting of the original barrel, an ipad, and various cell chargers along with the original cable, and other cables

4. I never have seen any sign of life on the screen itself

5. I have pressed many button combinations in both hold and multiple pressing patterns

6. This has not been rooted

7. I'm unsure if it is a 16, 32gb, or 64gb (would I still get the "All Done" if it was a 32gb or 64gb and I said it was 16gb in Ubuntu?)

8. It has been on a charger of some sort for 48 hours

9. When I press the menu, pwr, and voldown or volup, I get a response on my pc of either 'Palm" or the "??usb-qload" or something like that with a question mark as I do not either driver

10. The battery was replaced with a new one before this whole process began and has been on the charger for 48 hrs.

11. After debrick-v004 finished, the battery information was 0 and 0% (this was approx. 24 hours of charging in combination of trickle and oem charger)

12. I do not have nor do I have access to a touchbase.


----------



## golfnut22

I am certainly no expert but to answer your final question, for me, when I followed the op instructions and selected "try" on the Ubuntu install, there was no partition required. I did however have to have a wired connection for my internet as it did not pick up my wifi. Other than stupid stuff like not typing in the "run" command word itself and not using " " around the commands, the op instructions were nearly perfect.


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> I am certainly no expert but to answer your final question, for me, when I followed the op instructions and selected "try" on the Ubuntu install, there was no partition required. I did however have to have a wired connection for my internet as it did not pick up my wifi. Other than stupid stuff like not typing in the "run" command word itself and not using " " around the commands, the op instructions were nearly perfect.


Right, I did "try" ubuntu. But to install "Fast boot" and "DFU Services" wouldn't I need a solid install on my hard drive?


----------



## golfnut22

All I can say is I had to load files in Ubuntu while performing the procedure (some of the files were in the windows 7 files and some were on a usb) and it was in the "try" mode, so I don't understand why a hard install would make the difference...but again, this is my first experience with Ubuntu and trying to debrick a device.


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> All I can say is I had to load files in Ubuntu while performing the procedure (some of the files were in the windows 7 files and some were on a usb) and it was in the "try" mode, so I don't understand why a hard install would make the difference...but again, this is my first experience with Ubuntu and trying to debrick a device.


Which files did you load? Where can I get them? Does anyone know if this will debrick a linux install on the touchpad?


----------



## golfnut22

The two files listed in the op. They are listed in this thread in several places so you may want to do a search.


----------



## golfnut22

Since it appears only you and I are on this forum right now can you answer these two questions (I inherited this touchpad and am trying to debrick it so I know nothing about it)

1. For the volume down, do you toggle on the right side or the left side (facing the volume button)? It seems to be the right side when I run the tpdebrick but wanted to make sure.

2. When you run tpdebrick, and see all the script, is there a way to figure out what size your tablet is (16, 32 or 64)? Since I'm not sure of this one, I have run both 16 and 32 and both get an "ALL DONE" message but nothing happens after that.

Thanks

Edit:

I just ran both the 16 and 32 again and unless I hear something different, when I run 16 and press the vol on the right side I get the flashing menu button. If I run the 32, I don't get the flashing menu, so it must be a 16. I still have no screen action, so I don't know if it is actually debricked. I'll just let it charge overnite and we'll see.


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> Since it appears only you and I are on this forum right now can you answer these two questions (I inherited this touchpad and am trying to debrick it so I know nothing about it)
> 
> 1. For the volume down, do you toggle on the right side or the left side (facing the volume button)? It seems to be the right side when I run the tpdebrick but wanted to make sure.
> 
> 2. When you run tpdebrick, and see all the script, is there a way to figure out what size your tablet is (16, 32 or 64)? Since I'm not sure of this one, I have run both 16 and 32 and both get an "ALL DONE" message but nothing happens after that.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just ran both the 16 and 32 again and unless I hear something different, when I run 16 and press the vol on the right side I get the flashing menu button. If I run the 32, I don't get the flashing menu, so it must be a 16. I still have no screen action, so I don't know if it is actually debricked. I'll just let it charge overnite and we'll see.


I have no idea to be honest. I assume the left side if you are looking at it is the volume down.

Also, no idea. If I could get it to work at all I'd try first at 16, then go to 32, then go to 64 and see which one works.

Also, so I managed to get the WebOS Doctor 3.0.5, and unzipped it into the .jar file. I actually didn't do it before because the link was broken.

So now everything is in place. The .jar file, though just sits in the downloads folder. I am not supposed to do anything with it? What is the point of downloading it if I don't execute anything in it?

Anyway, running the Ubuntu 64 bit version, it STILL says DHU Services and Fast boot not installed!

Can anyone help me?


----------



## golfnut22

The lifespan of this tablet must be over for the experts as there seems to be no one else chiming in. I left it running on 16 as that is when the menu button flashes. And, looking at the volume button facing the screen, it looks like the volume down would be the right side...at least when I press that combination, that is when the program continues.

As far as the webos question, if I recall, the tpdebrick program picks it up and uses it somehow some how otherwise there would be no need to put it in the downloads directory.

As far as the Ubuntu 64 bit question, the op says to run on 32 so that may be the reason.

I have left it charge overnite and there is still no signs of life. I'll keep it on the oem charge for another day and see what happens. If no change, then I may either open it up and see if I can test the battery. Or, I have read where just letting it sit for months and let the battery drain and start all over may work. Finally, maybe there is someone on ebay that would like to play with it. I have a feeling that I have one of those that is dead and it can't be fixed running software. It is a shame especially when I get the infamous "ALL DONE" statement.


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> The lifespan of this tablet must be over for the experts as there seems to be no one else chiming in. I left it running on 16 as that is when the menu button flashes. And, looking at the volume button facing the screen, it looks like the volume down would be the right side...at least when I press that combination, that is when the program continues.
> 
> As far as the webos question, if I recall, the tpdebrick program picks it up and uses it somehow some how otherwise there would be no need to put it in the downloads directory.
> 
> As far as the Ubuntu 64 bit question, the op says to run on 32 so that may be the reason.
> 
> I have left it charge overnite and there is still no signs of life. I'll keep it on the oem charge for another day and see what happens. If no change, then I may either open it up and see if I can test the battery. Or, I have read where just letting it sit for months and let the battery drain and start all over may work. Finally, maybe there is someone on ebay that would like to play with it. I have a feeling that I have one of those that is dead and it can't be fixed running software. It is a shame especially when I get the infamous "ALL DONE" statement.


Well, I did try Ubuntu 32 and 64 bit both. The OP even says using the 64 bit fixed the DHU and fastboot errors. I'll try the 32 bit with the webos doctor next. I may go back and try the 64 bit holding all the buttons down, or just the right hand button, but usually the volume down is the down facing button.

I Charged mine overnight using the laptop and I still get the "Low battery" screen that pops up, even though I also get the "unreliable charge method" screen when i plug it in. So it acts like it's charging, but it's not. Strange.

I took it apart last night. It was easier than I thought, but also kinda scary, because as I was taking it apart (You'll likely need three pry tools) it looked like the little holder tabs were breaking. But when I got it apart, I found out they were designed to come loose.

About ebay, my buddy who gave me this tablet computer dropped it, and it's pretty well cracked on both case halves.

Also, now that it's apart I can probably disconnect the battery simulating a total- dead condition, and if it's not charging, just hook a laboratory power supply to it and charge it that way.

Also, there's mobos on ebay if it is truly bricked...


----------



## nevertells

thetundrawolf said:


> Well, I did try Ubuntu 32 and 64 bit both. The OP even says using the 64 bit fixed the DHU and fastboot errors. I'll try the 32 bit with the webos doctor next. I may go back and try the 64 bit holding all the buttons down, or just the right hand button, but usually the volume down is the down facing button.
> 
> I Charged mine overnight using the laptop and I still get the "Low battery" screen that pops up, even though I also get the "unreliable charge method" screen when i plug it in. So it acts like it's charging, but it's not. Strange.
> 
> I took it apart last night. It was easier than I thought, but also kinda scary, because as I was taking it apart (You'll likely need three pry tools) it looked like the little holder tabs were breaking. But when I got it apart, I found out they were designed to come loose.
> 
> About ebay, my buddy who gave me this tablet computer dropped it, and it's pretty well cracked on both case halves.
> 
> Also, now that it's apart I can probably disconnect the battery simulating a total- dead condition, and if it's not charging, just hook a laboratory power supply to it and charge it that way.
> 
> Also, there's mobos on ebay if it is tru"ly bricked...


You know, the key phrase in the OP about using debrick is what Mr. Sullin's stated at the very beginning of his instructions:

"TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an

Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb)."

Hundreds or not thousands of folks have successfully debricked their TouchPad following his instructions. Just about every situation that has occurred has been discussed in this thread usually more than once, so reading or searching through it is required. Since you have found a copy of WebOS Doctor 3.0.5, that is half the battle since most of the links to it are dead now that support for the TouchPad is done. And you have to remember, not every case of a non-working TouchPad is going to be solved by running Sullin's debrick. At least your TP shows some signs of life, so follow the instructions and read the thread and if you are lucky, you may get yours debricked. I don't think that because you or someone else installed Linux is going to affect your situation. What you are trying to do is not fixing the operating system. And when you are successfully done, I think it should have WebOS installed and probably Linux too. Regardless, the point is to get the tablet to boot. Then it would be up to you to learn how to use TouchPad Toolbox to remove everything and install Android.

Hope this helps,

NT


----------



## golfnut22

Hey thetundrawolf...how do you respond on this forum so that the response is directly underneath the one you are responding to? Don't laugh, I struggle with that! If you get it going let us know.

Anyway, at least yours is showing signs of life. My signs are the back and forth light movement in the menu button, and I do get a pc notification in the device driver if I press the three button sequence (I either get the "Palm" with no driver or the QHSUSB_DLOAD with no device driver). I'm thinking I may need to actually fully install Ubuntu and try and find drivers as windows 7 is too fussy with the one I found. I get the "ALL DONE" and I plugged into the oem charger for +12hrs, and still no sign. I could be impossible, but I don't mind trying to make sure.

Edit: Well, installation of Ubuntu did not help the lack of drivers situation. Pressing the two different 3 combo buttons did not register in Ubuntu as either a Palm or qhsusb_dload. I'm not sure that I need it, but it was an avenue I had not tried.

Edit: I'm leaving mine on the oem charger for a couple of days to see if that does anything. After running tpdebrick, that task seemed to be an important element after reading all 148 pages...yes I did read them all. Not that I understood it all or can even remember it, but I did :goodcry:


----------



## nevertells

golfnut22 said:


> Hey thetundrawolf...how do you respond on this forum so that the response is directly underneath the one you are responding to? Don't laugh, I struggle with that! If you get it going let us know.
> 
> Anyway, at least yours is showing signs of life. My signs are the back and forth light movement in the menu button, and I do get a pc notification in the device driver if I press the three button sequence (I either get the "Palm" with no driver or the QHSUSB_DLOAD with no device driver). I'm thinking I may need to actually fully install Ubuntu and try and find drivers as windows 7 is too fussy with the one I found. I get the "ALL DONE" and I plugged into the oem charger for +12hrs, and still no sign. I could be impossible, but I don't mind trying to make sure.
> 
> Edit: Well, installation of Ubuntu did not help the lack of drivers situation. Pressing the two different 3 combo buttons did not register in Ubuntu as either a Palm or qhsusb_dload. I'm not sure that I need it, but it was an avenue I had not tried.
> 
> Edit: I'm leaving mine on the oem charger for a couple of days to see if that does anything. After running tpdebrick, that task seemed to be an important element after reading all 148 pages...yes I did read them all. Not that I understood it all or can even remember it, but I did :goodcry:


Click on "Quote" to include the original posters text above your post. I have seen some folks report that it took a long time charging to get any response after a successful run of debrick. And the wall charger gives you the most charge of all the possible ways to charge a TouchPad.

NT


----------



## HBElt

I followed instructions in the OP using Ubuntu 12.0.4 32bit. Everything went well until "Updating A6 firmware". I have attached the typescript file. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

View attachment typescript.txt


----------



## golfnut22

According to the thread and experience of others, I believe one option is to run the op several times. I recall someone devising a loop, but not sure if it was for the A6 issue. You may want to do a search in this thread for more expert opinion.


----------



## thetundrawolf

nevertells said:


> You know, the key phrase in the OP about using debrick is what Mr. Sullin's stated at the very beginning of his instructions:
> 
> "TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
> 
> Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
> assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb)."
> 
> Hundreds or not thousands of folks have successfully debricked their TouchPad following his instructions. Just about every situation that has occurred has been discussed in this thread usually more than once, so reading or searching through it is required. Since you have found a copy of WebOS Doctor 3.0.5, that is half the battle since most of the links to it are dead now that support for the TouchPad is done. And you have to remember, not every case of a non-working TouchPad is going to be solved by running Sullin's debrick. At least your TP shows some signs of life, so follow the instructions and read the thread and if you are lucky, you may get yours debricked. I don't think that because you or someone else installed Linux is going to affect your situation. What you are trying to do is not fixing the operating system. And when you are successfully done, I think it should have WebOS installed and probably Linux too. Regardless, the point is to get the tablet to boot. Then it would be up to you to learn how to use TouchPad Toolbox to remove everything and install Android.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> NT


It did help.

I downloaded Ubuntu 12.04.04 Desktop 32 bit, and used the software to make my thumb drive bootable with it.

It worked! Kind of. Well, I got past "DHU services not installed" ETC. It installed them and went through the whole read/write thing.

It got to the point where it was reading the DOCs and extracting them.

It said, "Connect touchpad Hold down pwr+vol-+ home buttons for 30 seconds" I did. It said, "Release the buttons" So I did

It went through all of the read and write things it does until it got to the "Upgrading A6 firmware" and froze there. I gave it about 15 minutes, nothing.

I unplugged the TP and re- ran the setup, but it never got past "Connect Touchpad and ..." It never did all the read/write things.

So, i restarted the computer, re-entered my wifi, and went through it all again.

Now, it reads/writes within the script, but then after readings and extracting the DOCs, it asks me to connect the TP and hold the buttons down. Which I do, but it never says, "Release the buttons".

I restarted into Linux several times with the same results.

Since I do not know what size this TP is, I began with 16GB, and that is when the A6 firmware froze. So maybe it's a 32GB? In any case, it does not seem to be recognizing the buttons being pressed.

Welp. Just found out that it is indeed a 16GB. There's a little pull out tab that I thought was for a memory card, but it has the model number on it, FB454UT#ABA. So apparently i ran the proper debrick in the first place.


----------



## nevertells

thetundrawolf said:


> It did help.
> 
> I downloaded Ubuntu 12.04.04 Desktop 32 bit, and used the software to make my thumb drive bootable with it.
> 
> It worked! Kind of. Well, I got past "DHU services not installed" ETC. It installed them and went through the whole read/write thing.
> 
> It got to the point where it was reading the DOCs and extracting them.
> 
> It said, "Connect touchpad Hold down pwr+vol-+ home buttons for 30 seconds" I did. It said, "Release the buttons" So I did
> 
> It went through all of the read and write things it does until it got to the "Upgrading A6 firmware" and froze there. I gave it about 15 minutes, nothing.
> 
> I unplugged the TP and re- ran the setup, but it never got past "Connect Touchpad and ..." It never did all the read/write things.
> 
> So, i restarted the computer, re-entered my wifi, and went through it all again.
> 
> Now, it reads/writes within the script, but then after readings and extracting the DOCs, it asks me to connect the TP and hold the buttons down. Which I do, but it never says, "Release the buttons".
> 
> I restarted into Linux several times with the same results.
> 
> Since I do not know what size this TP is, I began with 16GB, and that is when the A6 firmware froze. So maybe it's a 32GB? In any case, it does not seem to be recognizing the buttons being pressed.


I'm by no means an expert on running the debrick process. Most of what I know is what I have learned from reading. Have you read the posts where folks set up scripts that run the debrick over and over and finally break through? It's a shame you don't know what the size of your TP is. Only thing I can suggest is if running it using 16gb does not work, then try 32gb. Others have reported that after multiple attempts, they finally get through.

Good luck, NT


----------



## golfnut22

Since it appears you may be in a similar boat that I am in, not being familiar with the pad specs, for me, and maybe NT can confirm on his working pad, the volume down press is away from the power button. Or more simply, with the pad in the portrait position, it is the down side of the volume button. I only say that because when I ran tpdeprick, I was pressing the volume up (with the other buttons) and it did nothing but the other way it continued.

I'm not smart enough to understand all the script readouts, but I was wondering if within the tpdebrick process, one could decipher what size the pad was. To the best of my knowledge, it is communicating with the unit and therefore does give results via the script, but other than getting the "ALL DONE", it's pretty much Greek to me.

Another question, when you hook it up to the pc and press either of the menu-pwr-voldn or menu-pwr-volup, does your pc recognize it in device manager? Mine does, but no drivers so I can't look at the specs. I'm wondering if I need to get Win xp loaded to try and find some drivers. Oh well.

BTW, mine is still hooked up to the charger and I'll let it be for another day or two.

Edit: I have left it on the oem 2.0a charger for nearly 48 hrs and no change. I am now trying the trickle charge method and will leave it hooked up for a day or two. If no change I may run tpdebrick again and see if there is a change in the battery readouts. If not, I'll probably take it apart and see what if anything I can do to the battery.


----------



## CalcProgrammer1

I'm running into the same issues after my TP sat in the closet uncharged for a month or two. It does the same failure as others are seeing and I've tried running the script in a loop to no avail on two different PCs. I took the tablet apart and removed the battery. It read zero volts across the terminals. I plugged the USB board and the motherboard back together and plugged it into USB just to see what it would do. Dmesg now shows "Android" by Google instead of the USBLOAD or whatever it was showing (I'm not at the PC I tested this on right now so I don't remember the exact names or errors). Anyways, if it was able to come up as Android this time it means the bootloader had to have been executed, so for all of you whose TPs are giving the error, it could just be a completely dead battery. I hooked my battery up to my RC Lipo charger and am slowly recharging at 500mA. It's dangerous to recharge Lipos that have been drained to zero volts so I'm being cautious and have it out in the middle of my basement where there's nothing flammable around should it blow up. I doubt that will happen, I'm guessing the battery has an integrated low voltage cutoff circuit that tripped rather than actually being discharged to zero. That's pretty common on lithium batteries. If that's the case, hopefully getting the battery up to 3.7V and plugging it back into the motherboard should bring it back to life.


----------



## golfnut22

I read on another forum that a trickle charge, similar to what you are doing, over many hours (maybe even days) is the trick also. There have been some contradictions, but I'm guessing they are due to the actual condition of the tablet which for me at this point is unknown. I have taken the route of the 2.0a charge per the OP for a couple of days. If I can't determine a change, I'll go the trickle charge.

One post somewhere said there is a power management program built in the pad (assuming the webos) and that it needs power to get out of that mode. His suggestion was the trickle method...so, who knows. Mine has not been rooted so that could be the issue, yet I'll stick to the OP for now.


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> Since it appears you may be in a similar boat that I am in, not being familiar with the pad specs, for me, and maybe NT can confirm on his working pad, the volume down press is away from the power button. Or more simply, with the pad in the portrait position, it is the down side of the volume button. I only say that because when I ran tpdeprick, I was pressing the volume up (with the other buttons) and it did nothing but the other way it continued.
> 
> I'm not smart enough to understand all the script readouts, but I was wondering if within the tpdebrick process, one could decipher what size the pad was. To the best of my knowledge, it is communicating with the unit and therefore does give results via the script, but other than getting the "ALL DONE", it's pretty much Greek to me.
> 
> Another question, when you hook it up to the pc and press either of the menu-pwr-voldn or menu-pwr-volup, does your pc recognize it in device manager? Mine does, but no drivers so I can't look at the specs. I'm wondering if I need to get Win xp loaded to try and find some drivers. Oh well.
> 
> BTW, mine is still hooked up to the charger and I'll let it be for another day or two.


Search around the sides of the touchpad with your finger, you will feel a groove. It's about as wide as an inch, and looks like it could be the cover to a port where you could insert a memory card of some kind.

Use a fingernail and press it far enough in, and it will pop out.

It's not a port, it's actually a little tab that pops out of the TP with it's model and serial number on it.

Enter the second number (Before the #) into Google and it'll bring up what model/size it is.


----------



## golfnut22

Thanks...I wondered what that was. I was thinking it was for an sd slot that some got and others did not. Perfect.

Edit: it's a 16! One problem solved...thanks.


----------



## nevertells

thetundrawolf said:


> Search around the sides of the touchpad with your finger, you will feel a groove. It's about as wide as an inch, and looks like it could be the cover to a port where you could insert a memory card of some kind.
> 
> Use a fingernail and press it far enough in, and it will pop out.
> 
> It's not a port, it's actually a little tab that pops out of the TP with it's model and serial number on it.
> 
> Enter the second number (Before the #) into Google and it'll bring up what model/size it is.





golfnut22 said:


> Thanks...I wondered what that was. I was thinking it was for an sd slot that some got and others did not. Perfect.
> 
> Edit: it's a 16! One problem solved...thanks.


Interesting, I have two TouchPads available and each has a similar but slightly different part number, but both come back as 32gb tablets. Here is the results of one search: http://www.pcworld.com/product/1349696/hp-touchpad-tablet.html. You beat me to the suggestion of looking at that pull out tab. I was going to post my part number knowing that mine is a 32gb tablet. :grin:

NT


----------



## golfnut22

NT,

The link above was dead, but I guess you are ok with the findings unless you are saying that they are conflicting to what you have versus what the part numbers says it should be. For now, I have to use what the web says unless there is a way to decipher the tpdebrick script.

Also, I hit the quote button on your post, but it does not look like it brought it in.


----------



## Stevie32

just like to say a huge thank you to JCsullins. Dug out my touchpad last night after not being used for a few months and nothing worked, even after 12 hours charging. Followed instructions in the OP and 3 hours later everything is back to normal 

So thank you very much


----------



## fagchino

Hola, a pesar de ser tan viejo el post me a servido, muchas gracias, lo que sucedia, es que quedaba el touchpad hp de 9,7 con el simbolo de la bateria con un signo de interrogacion, reiniciandolo de todas las maneras siempre seguia igual, desarme y recargue la bateria y todo seguia igual, hasta que di con este post y lo soluciones en menos de media hora, muchas gracias. :grin: :grin:


----------



## Mpgrimm2

fagchino said:


> Hola, a pesar de ser tan viejo el post me a servido, muchas gracias, lo que sucedia, es que quedaba el touchpad hp de 9,7 con el simbolo de la bateria con un signo de interrogacion, reiniciandolo de todas las maneras siempre seguia igual, desarme y recargue la bateria y todo seguia igual, hasta que di con este post y lo soluciones en menos de media hora, muchas gracias. :grin: :grin:


Hablas English?

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

golfnut22 said:


> NT,
> 
> The link above was dead, but I guess you are ok with the findings unless you are saying that they are conflicting to what you have versus what the part numbers says it should be. For now, I have to use what the web says unless there is a way to decipher the tpdebrick script.
> 
> Also, I hit the quote button on your post, but it does not look like it brought it in.


Sorry about that. It was a working link when I copied it.

NT


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> NT,
> 
> The link above was dead, but I guess you are ok with the findings unless you are saying that they are conflicting to what you have versus what the part numbers says it should be. For now, I have to use what the web says unless there is a way to decipher the tpdebrick script.
> 
> Also, I hit the quote button on your post, but it does not look like it brought it in.


You have to take out the words in the URL starting with, "You beat me to the suggestion about the pull tab"

Have you installed the latest flash, and Java? Updated your browser? I would recommend starting there... The quote feature should work. Bring up a box of typed text from the person you are quoting. Then you can type above or below them, if you wish, then simply hit "post" and it should post your words and theirs, respectively...


----------



## golfnut22

I think it is dead. I may have one of those that requires a hardware change. I believe I have tried every button pushing and holding combination, tpdebrick, trickle charge, oem charge and today, pulling out the battery and resetting to no avail. Even though I have received the "ALL DONE" from tpdebrick, I have never seen any life on the screen (so maybe the screen is bad also). My battery, per tpdebrick, has always been 0 and 0 readings...so, I'm sure there is a problem there. I still have it on the OEM changer, and may for a couple more days just for grins.

Anyway, thanks to all who have written about their issues and solutions as they certainly have helped many others and even gave me a glimmer of hope. Adios.


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> I think it is dead. I may have one of those that requires a hardware change. I believe I have tried every button pushing and holding combination, tpdebrick, trickle charge, oem charge and today, pulling out the battery and resetting to no avail. Even though I have received the "ALL DONE" from tpdebrick, I have never seen any life on the screen (so maybe the screen is bad also). My battery, per tpdebrick, has always been 0 and 0 readings...so, I'm sure there is a problem there. I still have it on the OEM changer, and may for a couple more days just for grins.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to all who have written about their issues and solutions as they certainly have helped many others and even gave me a glimmer of hope. Adios.


I actually was able to get it to say, "All done" today. Still, no power on the screen, but it will some times bring up the red battery level warning indicator, or the warning about not using the stock HP charger.

A WORD OF WARNING

If you have the TP halves separated, the center "Home" button is ***NOT*** connected electrically to the motherboard. I realized THIS was my problem when I was trying to get a response from the three button press.

The halves MUST be fully joined together to get the home button to work!!! You cannot do the three button press while the TP is disassembled.

Anyway, I joined the halves together and it worked. I got to the "All done"! YAY!

Well listen, in these sensitive LIPO ir LIION batteries, there are charge controllers that are external, and voltage/current controllers that are internal.

Part of me believes that this entire issue with the TP is due to the battery completely dying, and the internal controller not allowing any voltage into the cells.

The way around this, and i have yet to test it, is to actually tap into the power wires (Red [+] and Black [-]) and using a laboratory, or adjustable power supply, attempt to bring the battery back using a very small, low voltage charge at first, and carefully, closely watching the charge current, and adjusting voltage as necessary.

I have little doubt using this method will resurrect most TP's.

Oh, what causes me to believe this, is the fact that I left it charging all night using my laptop, but during the script running, it said my battery had zero volts, and zero percent battery life. Even after charging. So, it stands to reason, the motherboard will wait until the battery starts showing voltage before it powers on, as a cushion if the power plug is pulled.

Now, if the batterie's internal regulator has cut off the voltage, then the motherboard isn't going to allow the unit to power on.


----------



## golfnut22

Agree on the "halves together" statement. I had thought I had really messed it more because not only could I not get the flashing lights to work, I could not get it to run through tpdebrick due to "qdl" or something like that error. It was only after saying I'm done playing with the inside and put it back together did the menu or home lights come back on.

Agree on the battery/power management issues. If I could only get it going once, I heard there are several apps, albeit android, that will warn you and shut it down so one can eliminate this sort of problem. I did try, not knowing exactly what to do, to take the battery and stuck a wire in one red slot and one it the black slot to see if there was voltage...and no there was not. Also, took a multiple voltage charger and hooked it up to the battery (one red and black) for an hour to see if I could get any kind of reading...and I did not. Gee, having just re-read this, I wonder if one red is for one battery and one is for the other? If that is the case, then maybe I did not have it hooked up right for either test. Would you know that?

The battery was supposed to be new, but it was an original HP dated 2011 so it may have been shot before it was inserted.

I have taken apart two different Samsung tables with success. However, they were screen issues and were working otherwise. I did find the HP easier to separate than those. The clips were a little crazy at first, flying all over the place, but actually they worked pretty well.


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> Agree on the "halves together" statement. I had thought I had really messed it more because not only could I not get the flashing lights to work, I could not get it to run through tpdebrick due to "qdl" or something like that error. It was only after saying I'm done playing with the inside and put it back together did the menu or home lights come back on.
> 
> Agree on the battery/power management issues. If I could only get it going once, I heard there are several apps, albeit android, that will warn you and shut it down so one can eliminate this sort of problem. I did try, not knowing exactly what to do, to take the battery and stuck a wire in one red slot and one it the black slot to see if there was voltage...and no there was not. Also, took a multiple voltage charger and hooked it up to the battery (one red and black) for an hour to see if I could get any kind of reading...and I did not. Gee, having just re-read this, I wonder if one red is for one battery and one is for the other? If that is the case, then maybe I did not have it hooked up right for either test. Would you know that?
> 
> The battery was supposed to be new, but it was an original HP dated 2011 so it may have been shot before it was inserted.
> 
> I have taken apart two different Samsung tables with success. However, they were screen issues and were working otherwise. I did find the HP easier to separate than those. The clips were a little crazy at first, flying all over the place, but actually they worked pretty well.


Even though I got through the "All done" screen, it still would not turn on.

The battery had just enough voltage to turn the screen on to tell me the battery was dead, even after using my laptop (Which is my most reliable charging method, and most powerful) for an entire day.

I quickly realized my problem was not software, but hardware.

My battery simply was not charging.

In lead acid batteries, when they will no longer hold a charge, if you have such a device, you can "Overcharge" it, slightly, and give it months more life.

The same applies to nickel cadmium batteries. Take a dead cordless drill battery for example. Say it charges at 18.2V. If you charge it at 19V for a time, being conscious of the current draw, that battery will live again, like new.

I have come to find out it may work for LIIOn batteries. However, a Nicad battery will not explode, causing fire and woe when overcharged.

But a Lipo and Liion battery WILL.

Explode.

And burn.

If overcharged... too much.

Here is a pic of the battery removed, and charging in my laboratory power supply. Notice the voltage, it is not even up to it's 3.7VDC rating, yet. So it is "Safe".

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v237/wolfmangk/TP/20150213_232754.jpg

Now, I got it up to about 4.2VDC, keeping a CLOSE EYE on the current draw. I limited current to about .34 amps. No more. The battery got warm, but barely. You do not want it to get HOT. There was a short in one of the alligator clips so that pic shows zero current draw. But after I moved it, it went back up to .34 amps. Eventually the current tapered down and I disconnected the battery.

I charged it this way for a day, and a night. It drew the .34 amps the entire time, the voltage steadily, but slowly climbing.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v237/wolfmangk/TP/20150214_212440.jpg

The battery is inside of the tin in case it catches fire. I insulated it with a special dielectric plasticized insulator, a cookie wrapper. Make it happen.

Well. I put it all back together. Lo and behold:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v237/wolfmangk/TP/20150214_232448.jpg

And then:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v237/wolfmangk/TP/20150214_232630.jpg

 It's now working perfectly. And when I say perfectly, the battery life seems phenominal. Much better than the man who gave it to me said it was, before. Maybe because slightly overcharging it improved the batterie's life? I did not go above 4.2/4.3 VDC. I kept a close eye on the current draw, and limited it, though. If you do not have a laboratory power supply that shows current draw You can get cheap ones on Ebay) then you must limit charging current with a resistor. You can look up the calculation and limit wattage on a fixed 4.2 volt (or so. it's not an exact science. Every battery is different, even if they wear the same model number. I am NOT responsible if you try this and it catches fire. For any damage. This is for informational purposes only.) power supply and charge it that way, keeping a vigilant eye on the battery's temperature.

Anyway I used it a bit yesterday while unplugged. Never saw the battery level drop.

Why did I have to remove the battery and charge it externally? I believe HP's charging hardware has trouble when the battery reaches a low enough voltage. It'll cut the battery out of the circuit, and limit charging current to it greatly, after it's dead.

So you have to take the place of the charging hardware and do it manually.

As I have shown here, my results have been excellent.

A word of caution: There does not appear to be internal hardware within the battery that limits voltage and current. It appears as if this hardware is built into the motherboard itself. So it is possible to put 120 volts into the battery, and the battery has no choice but to take it. There doesn't appear to be an internal disconnect. I could be wrong.

Which is good for slightly overcharging it to bring it back to life, but BAD for preventing fires.

You damn well better know what you are doing. Keep an eye on the charge current! Never go above a quarter amp and ALWAYS keep an eye on battery temperature.

A side note, I had some trouble with the flip-up pressure connector on one of the flat ribbon cables.

It simply crumbled. I thought I could live without whatever that device was, but it turned out to be the daughterboard to the digitizer! Without the touchscreen, the tablet, even though it turns on, is still a brick.

You can't use it.

So I took a piece of the blister pack plastic from the screwdriver I bought, cut it to the width of the connector, and inserted it under the pins, putting pressure on the ribbon cable. I used a piece of scotch tape to hold it there. It worked perfectly.

So if you break one of the connectors, you can use a thin piece of plastic to put pressure on the contacts, and renew the connection.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v237/wolfmangk/TP/20150215_002210.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v237/wolfmangk/TP/20150215_002202.jpg

I apologize if the pictures are not the best. Simply slide the plastic directly against the ribbon cable, if there's a taper on the edge, make sure the "ramp" faces up, and tapers away from the edge, so it can slide under the pins, and put downwards pressure on the ribbon cable.

I also want to take some time to thank

jcsullins

For his fantastic work in helping us out, free of charge. It's people like you that make life worth living, who make this world a better place.


----------



## nevertells

thetundrawolf said:


> Even though I got through the "All done" screen, it still would not turn on.
> 
> The battery had just enough voltage to turn the screen on to tell me the battery was dead, even after using my laptop (Which is my most reliable charging method, and most powerful) for an entire day.


It should be clarified that the output of any computer based USB port is 500mA. So if you were to connect two in parallel, you could achieve 1 amp. An example of an external device that needs more then one USB port worth of power is an external DVD burner. They come with a USB cable that has two connectors so the required amperage is provided. The HP TouchPad wall charger is rated at 2 amps(2000mA).

NT


----------



## golfnut22

Great write-up and success! So, in hooking up the battery to the charger, after removal, did you connect your charger clips to both the red and both the black wires at the same time or was it just the outside red and black? I could not tell by the pics. Also, I looked up a lab power supply on ebay and saw this one. Is this something you are referencing that would work item # 131212821983?

So, if I happen to have a charger of 4.2 v and it is less than an 1a, realizing you are not responsible for the outcome, but would those parameters be within what your success was?

PS: Do you have a fee for charging :goodcry:...not sure where you live, but I'm in OH.


----------



## nevertells

golfnut22 said:


> Great write-up and success! So, in hooking up the battery to the charger, after removal, did you connect your charger clips to both the red and both the black wires at the same time or was it just the outside red and black? I could not tell by the pics. Also, I looked up a lab power supply on ebay and saw this one. Is this something you are referencing that would work item # 131212821983?
> 
> So, if I happen to have a charger of 4.2 v and it is less than an 1a, realizing you are not responsible for the outcome, but would those parameters be within what your success was?
> 
> PS: Do you have a fee for charging :goodcry:...not sure where you live, but I'm in OH.


Have you looked into what it takes to take a TouchPad apart?

NT


----------



## golfnut22

I have and have actually taken this one apart. It was much easier than the two galaxy tabs I worked on. It is too bad HP did not put the battery disconnect on top of the motherboard instead of on the bottom.


----------



## nevertells

golfnut22 said:


> I have and have actually taken this one apart. It was much easier than the two galaxy tabs I worked on. It is too bad HP did not put the battery disconnect on top of the motherboard instead of on the bottom.


Just wanted to make sure you did not spend money to try what you have been discussing and then realize the dismantling of the TouchPad is a bigger challenge than you want to take on. I'll tackle a PC or laptop any day. Tablets not so much. :grin:

NT


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> Great write-up and success! So, in hooking up the battery to the charger, after removal, did you connect your charger clips to both the red and both the black wires at the same time or was it just the outside red and black? I could not tell by the pics. Also, I looked up a lab power supply on ebay and saw this one. Is this something you are referencing that would work item # 131212821983?
> 
> So, if I happen to have a charger of 4.2 v and it is less than an 1a, realizing you are not responsible for the outcome, but would those parameters be within what your success was?
> 
> PS: Do you have a fee for charging :goodcry:...not sure where you live, but I'm in OH.


That would definitely do the trick. You'd want to set the voltage at 4.2-4.3V (Don't go higher than 4.3 in my opinion) and limit the current to .25-.30, and let it charge for about two days.

If you didn't want to do that, I wouldn't charge you anything to do the same on mine.

About your one amp charger, you need to be SURE it is only putting out 4.2 volts and no more. Check with an accurate DMM. To me, one amp is pushing it, just a little. I'd want to limit it a wee bit. I could be wrong. I'd check and double check the output voltage, they can vary as much as one or two volts and that's bad at one amp.


----------



## golfnut22

It lives, ptl!!!! If you have followed by saga, you will note that this was a long process but may be shortened by others. There are 2 key posts, as far as I can tell, that helped me.

1. The starter post from jcsullins helped define the status of my tp (I think if I would have had a battery reading here, I would have been done)

2. page 150 post by thetundrawolf on charging a removed battery.

Here is a recap to help explain what I had.

My tp supposedly had a new battery but not sure that mattered.

My tp did not show any signs of life except that it always had the back and forth blinking menu light when plugged into any power source (hp, pc, etc.)

The only time the light did not come on is when I did not know if I had a 16 or 32 and ran the 32 tpdebrick. After plugging in a power soruce it did not come back on until I reran it with 16.

I ran tpdebrick several times and always got the "ALL DONE" statement.

Mine always had 0's for the battery measurement on tpdebrick...even though it was charged days by the hp barrel charger or pc.

I think because I had the 0's battery measurement, tpdebrick may have needed some help. That is where thetundrawolf's post with steps had helped me. I took out the battery and just happened to have an adapter (from some other electrical component) that was rated 4.5vdc and 500ma. I tested it with a meter to insure it had that output and it was closer to 5 at 4.9v. After removing the battery, I hooked the adapter to the outside wires (red and black respectively) and let it charge for an hour. I then tested the batteries voltage and got .01 (flickering between 0 and .01). I let it charge for 2 more hours and no change.

Then, I remembered what I had done to some 18v tool batteries that had lost power. I had to shock it with more voltage to "wake" it up. I don't know if this helped the tp battery or not, but it is what I did. Still, after doing that, there was no change in the readout. Do at your own risk. I would probably skip this step and see if it worked without it. But, I didn't.

So, I hooked it back up to the adapter and let it sit overnite or about 15hrs. I put the volt meter on it and nothing. ugh.

So, I put it back together, disgruntled, and hooked up a cell charger to it just to see if the menu light would come on, and to my amazement, the HP symbol came on. Soon it booted up saying I needed the HP charger. Now, it is running, YES :goodcry:.

So, short story, if you are getting the menu light and 0's for battery readout on tpdebrick, you may want to consider removing the battery and charging it separately.

So....no what? I have read all the pages here and know that there are apps to help monitor the battery status. A quick look on webos did not yield what I remember reading so I'm guessing those are android. Is that correct? And if so, is there a rooting for dummies to android? Can you point me to it? Nevermind, I think I found a tutorial in this forum for kitkat and it looks like all the battery monitors are android. I may try that tomorrow.

Again, a thanks to all that contributed to this forum. A special thanks to jcsullins and thetundrawolf for their work that they decided to share.


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> It lives, ptl!!!! If you have followed by saga, you will note that this was a long process but may be shortened by others. There are 2 key posts, as far as I can tell, that helped me.
> 
> 1. The starter post from jcsullins helped define the status of my tp (I think if I would have had a battery reading here, I would have been done)
> 
> 2. page 150 post by thetundrawolf on charging a removed battery.
> 
> Here is a recap to help explain what I had.
> 
> My tp supposedly had a new battery but not sure that mattered.
> 
> My tp did not show any signs of life except that it always had the back and forth blinking menu light when plugged into any power source (hp, pc, etc.)
> 
> The only time the light did not come on is when I did not know if I had a 16 or 32 and ran the 32 tpdebrick. After plugging in a power soruce it did not come back on until I reran it with 16.
> 
> I ran tpdebrick several times and always got the "ALL DONE" statement.
> 
> Mine always had 0's for the battery measurement on tpdebrick...even though it was charged days by the hp barrel charger or pc.
> 
> I think because I had the 0's battery measurement, tpdebrick may have needed some help. That is where thetundrawolf's post with steps had helped me. I took out the battery and just happened to have an adapter (from some other electrical component) that was rated 4.5vdc and 500ma. I tested it with a meter to insure it had that output and it was closer to 5 at 4.9v. After removing the battery, I hooked the adapter to the outside wires (red and black respectively) and let it charge for an hour. I then tested the batteries voltage and got .01 (flickering between 0 and .01). I let it charge for 2 more hours and no change.
> 
> Then, I remembered what I had done to some 18v tool batteries that had lost power. I had to shock it with more voltage to "wake" it up. I don't know if this helped the tp battery or not, but it is what I did. Still, after doing that, there was no change in the readout. Do at your own risk. I would probably skip this step and see if it worked without it. But, I didn't.
> 
> So, I hooked it back up to the adapter and let it sit overnite or about 15hrs. I put the volt meter on it and nothing. ugh.
> 
> So, I put it back together, disgruntled, and hooked up a cell charger to it just to see if the menu light would come on, and to my amazement, the HP symbol came on. Soon it booted up saying I needed the HP charger. Now, it is running, YES :goodcry:.
> 
> So, short story, if you are getting the menu light and 0's for battery readout on tpdebrick, you may want to consider removing the battery and charging it separately.
> 
> So....no what? I have read all the pages here and know that there are apps to help monitor the battery status. A quick look on webos did not yield what I remember reading so I'm guessing those are android. Is that correct? And if so, is there a rooting for dummies to android? Can you point me to it? Nevermind, I think I found a tutorial in this forum for kitkat and it looks like all the battery monitors are android. I may try that tomorrow.
> 
> Again, a thanks to all that contributed to this forum. A special thanks to jcsullins and thetundrawolf for their work that they decided to share.


AWESOME news my friend!

Did you get it to hold a charge, now? I am VERY curious as to what the charge current was. You are absolutely correct, a "shock" in voltage WILL bring most batteries back to useable service life- but don't overdo it. Even lead acid car batteries can be brought back to life by overcharging them for a bit. If they are totally dead, a little Epsom salt in each cell before charging will actually give you more months and years of service life from it. (Just a little tip for those with old car batteries laying around)

Thankfully the battery in the TP is LIION and LIPO. LIPO's are firestarters. LIION batteries are much sturdier, albeit at a reduced capacity per size.

According to my Sorensen power supply, it began drawing current immediately at 3.8V. I have the option to go up to 60VDC >.> But that would have been foolish. I peaked out at 4.3VDC, and it was doing fine.

Seems to have great battery life. I use it and absolutely love it.

So it is taking a charge and holding it, now?


----------



## golfnut22

thetundrawolf said:


> AWESOME news my friend!
> 
> Did you get it to hold a charge, now? I am VERY curious as to what the charge current was. You are absolutely correct, a "shock" in voltage WILL bring most batteries back to useable service life- but don't overdo it. Even lead acid car batteries can be brought back to life by overcharging them for a bit. If they are totally dead, a little Epsom salt in each cell before charging will actually give you more months and years of service life from it. (Just a little tip for those with old car batteries laying around)
> 
> Thankfully the battery in the TP is LIION and LIPO. LIPO's are firestarters. LIION batteries are much sturdier, albeit at a reduced capacity per size.
> 
> According to my Sorensen power supply, it began drawing current immediately at 3.8V. I have the option to go up to 60VDC >.> But that would have been foolish. I peaked out at 4.3VDC, and it was doing fine.
> 
> Seems to have great battery life. I use it and absolutely love it.
> 
> So it is taking a charge and holding it, now?


It is holding a charge. I was a little concerned at first as it stayed on 100%, per the tp, for a couple of hours even though I was using it. I thought maybe the battery measuring system was all screwed up because of the zapping overcharge. Anyway, since then, the %'s do seem to move up and down in a normal fashion.

I don't have a current battery reading other than the %'s noted above as I don't know how to do it without taking it apart again...and that does not appeal to me. Hmmm...Can I leave the usb plugged in the tp and test the other end of the charger (making sure it's not plugged in the outlet of course)? I may have to try that. There is probably an app to use also.

I have loaded KitKat and it seems to be handling it well too. First time rooting anything. The instructions here are great. But, I want to learn how to flash the A6. I tried the instructions, but my pc will not recognize the tp like it did when I loaded KK. Oh well, I can wait awhile since apparently it was done when I did tpdebrick.

Thanks for catching up. I wondered if you were coming back since yours was alive and kickin'.


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> It is holding a charge. I was a little concerned at first as it stayed on 100%, per the tp, for a couple of hours even though I was using it. I thought maybe the battery measuring system was all screwed up because of the zapping overcharge. Anyway, since then, the %'s do seem to move up and down in a normal fashion.
> 
> I don't have a current battery reading other than the %'s noted above as I don't know how to do it without taking it apart again...and that does not appeal to me. Hmmm...Can I leave the usb plugged in the tp and test the other end of the charger (making sure it's not plugged in the outlet of course)? I may have to try that. There is probably an app to use also.
> 
> I have loaded KitKat and it seems to be handling it well too. First time rooting anything. The instructions here are great. But, I want to learn how to flash the A6. I tried the instructions, but my pc will not recognize the tp like it did when I loaded KK. Oh well, I can wait awhile since apparently it was done when I did tpdebrick.
> 
> Thanks for catching up. I wondered if you were coming back since yours was alive and kickin'.


Yes, I apologize, things have been hectic on every front in life.

I am very glad to hear it is holding a charge! You brought it back to life, mission:success! (Things the battery companies do NOT want you to know )

Since I re assembled mine the home button is a little indented because the clips are a little bent (Happened when I tore it apart) so trust me I have no interest in taking it back apart, either XD

It is semi complicated to get a current measurement when charging. You must set your DMM to AMPS DC, at about twice the current you are measuring, so four amps. You may need to remove the positive lead from the Voltage/Ohms socket and plug it into a separate socket on the DMM dedicated solely to higher current measurement.

Lower current measurement can some times be the same socket as volts and ohms, et al.

From there you would cut the positive wire from your power supply, or use alligator clips.

You would connect the negative output of the DC power supply directly to the battery.

Connect the negative (Or "Common" Black color) from the DMM to the POSITIVE (Red wire) of the battery

Connect the POSITIVE of the DMM to the POSITIVE of the power supply. The DMM literally "Completes the circuit" in order to read amps.

The reading on the DMM should be the current draw.

It's too late now so no big deal. I just wanted to know when it began to read more than a few miliamps, or basically how long it took that battery to begin taking a charge.

In order to determine the charge rate of it fully assembled, you;d need to cut into a USB cord and essentially ruin it, as you'd be cutting into the shielding and the data transfer speeds would never be the same again.

Further, you'd be getting a skewed rating as you;d be measuring the current to power the TP as well as the current going into the battery. My guess is that if your charger put out less than two amps like the barrel charger does, your current reading would be at or near the maximum output of your charger.

So, essentially, it's not worth doing in my opinion.

Nevermind. It works. That's all that matters 

Also thanks for the heads up on the KitKat. I have been wondering about that. I heard there were some issues with loading android.


----------



## golfnut22

thetundrawolf said:


> Yes, I apologize, things have been hectic on every front in life.
> 
> I am very glad to hear it is holding a charge! You brought it back to life, mission:success! (Things the battery companies do NOT want you to know )
> 
> Since I re assembled mine the home button is a little indented because the clips are a little bent (Happened when I tore it apart) so trust me I have no interest in taking it back apart, either XD
> 
> It is semi complicated to get a current measurement when charging. You must set your DMM to AMPS DC, at about twice the current you are measuring, so four amps. You may need to remove the positive lead from the Voltage/Ohms socket and plug it into a separate socket on the DMM dedicated solely to higher current measurement.
> 
> Lower current measurement can some times be the same socket as volts and ohms, et al.
> 
> From there you would cut the positive wire from your power supply, or use alligator clips.
> 
> You would connect the negative output of the DC power supply directly to the battery.
> 
> Connect the negative (Or "Common" Black color) from the DMM to the POSITIVE (Red wire) of the battery
> 
> Connect the POSITIVE of the DMM to the POSITIVE of the power supply. The DMM literally "Completes the circuit" in order to read amps.
> 
> The reading on the DMM should be the current draw.
> 
> It's too late now so no big deal. I just wanted to know when it began to read more than a few miliamps, or basically how long it took that battery to begin taking a charge.
> 
> In order to determine the charge rate of it fully assembled, you;d need to cut into a USB cord and essentially ruin it, as you'd be cutting into the shielding and the data transfer speeds would never be the same again.
> 
> Further, you'd be getting a skewed rating as you;d be measuring the current to power the TP as well as the current going into the battery. My guess is that if your charger put out less than two amps like the barrel charger does, your current reading would be at or near the maximum output of your charger.
> 
> So, essentially, it's not worth doing in my opinion.
> 
> Nevermind. It works. That's all that matters
> 
> Also thanks for the heads up on the KitKat. I have been wondering about that. I heard there were some issues with loading android.


I did not run into any issues loading KitKat on my tp. I was sort of surprised how easy it was. I was a little concerned that I would have enough battery life since I was not sure how real the 100% was. Anyway, Lollipop is also available, but from what I read there are a few things still to be sorted out.

According to the battery monitor widget, my high mV was 4118 if that means anything to you. My battery is the 6000mAh. Apparently they used 2 0r 3 different batteries.

Yep, she's working and being used. Much better than a paperweight.


----------



## thetundrawolf

golfnut22 said:


> I did not run into any issues loading KitKat on my tp. I was sort of surprised how easy it was. I was a little concerned that I would have enough battery life since I was not sure how real the 100% was. Anyway, Lollipop is also available, but from what I read there are a few things still to be sorted out.
> 
> According to the battery monitor widget, my high mV was 4118 if that means anything to you. My battery is the 6000mAh. Apparently they used 2 0r 3 different batteries.
> 
> Yep, she's working and being used. Much better than a paperweight.


That makes sense. If they used different batteries. I have the LIION.

4118MV is 4.118V or just about on the higher end of a 3.7V (Rated) battery. Strange how that works. People say their car is "Twelve" volts but in actuality if the charging system was putting out 12VDC it'd be broken, and not charging enough. It's more like 14.3VDC is ideal.

Thank for the word on KitKat.


----------



## Earthen

Hi this is my first time posting on this form.

I've had 2 touchpad fail on me with in a few months. I've been so far unable to revive them. they died in a way that i have not seen amyone else talk about yet, both of my TP were working fine and i alway put them on the charger most everynight. now i noticed one morning that my tablet was not totally charged after being on the charger all night. i tested the charger on my other TP and it charged just fine. so it wasn't that. but no matter what i did the TP would not charge anymore. eventully after another day it ran out of battery and died.

later i took both TP apart and i was able to charge the battary in the still working TP. but when i put the battary back the TP would not turn on at all. nothing all i get no is when i plug it into my desktop windows addes the usb device.

about 6 month's later the same thing happened to the second TP, except i get nothing when i plug this one into the computer

I still have not been able to revive either TP.

would anyone here have any sugestions on how I could do this??

thanks


----------



## stevecq

I have being having charging problems with my HPT. Now it is dead. I cannot reset it with the 3 different methods. My fingers are numb from trying. No USB or cable symbols coming up. Initially the pad would charge then it would not charge. I thought it was the port. I had it on the charger when it went blank, and it had been charging. I had left it on the charger for about 30 hours. I think the battery may have run down too much. I have opened the HPT and re-screwed the port down and cleaned up the usb module, Purchased a new cable. The charger and cable works with my Smart phone. I now believe my original cable was faulty. Any ideas?


----------



## miguelco01

Hey guys my touchpad seem to be bricked, it was running lollipop and everything was fine, I have a tasker task to turn the tablet off when the battery gets to 15%, a couple days ago the tablet turn off because of the task so i put it in the touchstone charger over night and next day was dead, i have tried everything, from pressing all the butons with every single posible combination and nothing, leaving it charging on the touchstone and original charger for hours as well and nothing. 
There is no lights, or anything is just dead.

I tried the TPDebrick v004 and got the following:

(see attachment)

Can anybody help me figure out what the problem is?


----------



## topher67

There is no known solution to your error message at the moment....


----------



## Nereus

@miguelco01,

I can't help you with your problem, but I can request that you attach a long file such as your typescript file rather than including it in the body of your message. It makes it easier on people like me who follow this thread. Thank you in advance.

Now for a question to the community: does the period of the flashing white bars in the home button signify anything important?

I have a TP that flashes for less than a second on the right and for about two seconds on the left. Other TP's flash more equally. This TP has other problems I will probably post later, but this has me baffled. Searches have produced no information.


----------



## golfnut22

Got another one working today. It had been dead for awhile...months. I plugged in the oem charger and nothing, not even the flashing menu button. Ran the tpdebrick program and got the "ALL DONE" message and immediately plugged it in the charger and saw that the menu button was flashing. I kept checking it every couple of hours, but no life. After 8 hours of waiting and another 8 hours of sleeping, IT LIVES and is thriving. Thanks to JC for his work.


----------



## bxfinestcocoa

I just want to say I registered just to Thank the OP for this and to donate. I had bought the TP during the fire sale I bought a 32g & 16g. I have been following and have installed android versions many times on both TP, Since then I purchased a IPad mini's for my and gave the TP's to my daughters. One of them was not charging on the touchstone and drained completely. It sat for al least 3 months before I finally sat down and did this tutorial. When I first tried it I didn't realize that I had DL the wrong Ubuntu, and had to figure out which version of it I needed in order for it to work, I have then DL the 12.04.3 And everything went smoothly. Once it said complete the TP had the blinking light by the home button and I knew then I can sit it on the touchstone to charge. I have been in this place before where it wouldn't turn on, but this was the first where it just would not turn on no matter what. Once it sat for a little while on the touchstone it now has the battery charging symbol. ..

Again I want to give a GREAT BIG THANK YOU I appreciate you guys.


----------



## bryantjopplin

bxfinestcocoa said:


> I just want to say I registered just to Thank the OP for this and to donate. I had bought the TP during the fire sale I bought a 32g & 16g. I have been following and have installed android versions many times on both TP, Since then I purchased a IPad mini's for my and gave the TP's to my daughters. One of them was not charging on the touchstone and drained completely. It sat for al least 3 months before I finally sat down and did this tutorial. When I first tried it I didn't realize that I had DL the wrong Ubuntu, and had to figure out which version of it I needed in order for it to work, I have then DL the 12.04.3 And everything went smoothly. Once it said complete the TP had the blinking light by the home button and I knew then I can sit it on the touchstone to charge. I have been in this place before where it wouldn't turn on, but this was the first where it just would not turn on no matter what. Once it sat for a little while on the touchstone it now has the battery charging symbol. ..
> 
> Again I want to give a GREAT BIG THANK YOU I appreciate you guys.


Head over to XDA for the new tp toolbox that works on all OS's. This forum is all but spam now. Ooh btw you can completely remove webos now


----------



## thetundrawolf

Well I decided to install Android tenderloin. I got all the way to where the clockworkmod recovery was booting, and was formatting the cache, when it hung. I waited about thirty minutes then held down all of the buttons, power, volume up and down, and the home button, and the screen went blank.

Now I get nothing from any button press, the screen stays black.

WEBos was working fine, I just wanted something that would boot faster.

Any ideas?

Never mind. I fixed it. I began to run the debrick process again when I held the power, volume down, and home buttons all at once, and it booted into the bootloader. From there I was able to install the rom, the add ons, and updates, and got everything to work. Works great! I am very happy!


----------



## golfnut22

I inherited another tp. I had audio issues running KK444 (no issues with webos), so I decided to do a clean system install from the toolbox, which deleted webos as instructions said it would. I first loaded KK from the easy method after the clean wipe, and still had audio issues. I then installed 442 from the easy method and still have audio issues. The issues are, after a reboot, I will get sound for a few minutes, then it goes away...whether it is typing, playing music or youtube.

Anyway, the reason why I am posting here is, I was wondering if running tpdebrick would get me back to having webos only on the tp. Then, I would recheck the audio. If ok, then add android via the toolbox. Anyways, I know JCS had a caution on running tpdebrick on a working tp, but wasn't sure why or what the outcome would be.


----------



## nevertells

golfnut22 said:


> I inherited another tp. I had audio issues running KK444 (no issues with webos), so I decided to do a clean system install from the toolbox, which deleted webos as instructions said it would. I first loaded KK from the easy method after the clean wipe, and still had audio issues. I then installed 442 from the easy method and still have audio issues. The issues are, after a reboot, I will get sound for a few minutes, then it goes away...whether it is typing, playing music or youtube.
> 
> Anyway, the reason why I am posting here is, I was wondering if running tpdebrick would get me back to having webos only on the tp. Then, I would recheck the audio. If ok, then add android via the toolbox. Anyways, I know JCS had a caution on running tpdebrick on a working tp, but wasn't sure why or what the outcome would be.


You really should go back and reread the OP for this thread. Mr. Sullins is very specific in what his debrick script should be used and not used for. He even explains why.

Next you should go read or reread his XDA TouchPad Toolbox thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314.

Between what the toolbox can do and his instructions on resurrecting WebOS, that should get you back up and running WebOS. You don't mention who's KitKat you are having problems with or even what date Rom it is. It really helps if you are very specific on things like that. I can tell you that I use his Roms exclusively and do not have audio problems. I can tell you that if you spend some time reading his XDA CM11 thread, you will see that virtually no one is reporting audio issues. His CM11 Roms have been downloaded thousands of times. His CM11 Roms are about as rock solid as one could ask for.

Happy reading! :grin:

NT


----------



## golfnut22

nevertells said:


> You really should go back and reread the OP for this thread. Mr. Sullins is very specific in what his debrick script should be used and not used for. He even explains why.
> 
> Next you should go read or reread his XDA TouchPad Toolbox thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314.
> 
> Between what the toolbox can do and his instructions on resurrecting WebOS, that should get you back up and running WebOS. You don't mention who's KitKat you are having problems with or even what date Rom it is. It really helps if you are very specific on things like that. I can tell you that I use his Roms exclusively and do not have audio problems. I can tell you that if you spend some time reading his XDA CM11 thread, you will see that virtually no one is reporting audio issues. His CM11 Roms have been downloaded thousands of times. His CM11 Roms are about as rock solid as one could ask for.
> 
> Happy reading! :grin:
> 
> NT


NT,

Thanks. I will do the reading. I had read early in the android development stages (2013 or so?) that there were some who experienced audio problems, but they were sometimes fixed by switching on and off the bt. That was so long ago, that it apparently is not an issue. Anyway, that switching did not solve my problem.

I had exclusively used jcs's KK roms as they were great on the other two I debricked. I then tried a couple other ones since it is so easy with the toolbox. I now have loaded milaq 502 lollipop...but same issue with audio. The audio will work after rebooting for a short while or until you change screens, etc, then it just vibrates. It could be hardware I suppose since there seems to be very little hits in the forums for audio problems or issues. I also read where ubuntu was used on the tp (again back in 2013ish), but it needed webos installed for the audio. I don't think that is my issue or that would have been very public.

I'm not experienced enough to do a lot of fiddling, and I realize that some of the interest in these is dying, but as long as I can find detailed instructions, I'll give it a go. As I final result, I just may let the battery run out and see if the tpdebrick will sort it out. That was a pretty simple process also thanks to his detailed instructions.

I found this instructions for reloading webos, so I may try this one out. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52922166&postcount=64


----------



## golfnut22

golfnut22 said:


> I inherited another tp. I had audio issues running KK444 (no issues with webos), so I decided to do a clean system install from the toolbox, which deleted webos as instructions said it would. I first loaded KK from the easy method after the clean wipe, and still had audio issues. I then installed 442 from the easy method and still have audio issues. The issues are, after a reboot, I will get sound for a few minutes, then it goes away...whether it is typing, playing music or youtube.
> 
> Anyway, the reason why I am posting here is, I was wondering if running tpdebrick would get me back to having webos only on the tp. Then, I would recheck the audio. If ok, then add android via the toolbox. Anyways, I know JCS had a caution on running tpdebrick on a working tp, but wasn't sure why or what the outcome would be.


NT,

Here is the thread I was talking about regarding the BT, etc for sound. I will try JCS's rom he posted then to see if that one works. I assume that the later roms would have the fix as well, but who knows.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2712680&page=3

Update: That rom did not fix it either. Oh, well.


----------



## nevertells

golfnut22 said:


> NT,
> 
> Here is the thread I was talking about regarding the BT, etc for sound. I will try JCS's rom he posted then to see if that one works. I assume that the later roms would have the fix as well, but who knows.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2712680&page=3
> 
> Update: That rom did not fix it either. Oh, well.


This is a bit confusing. Are you now saying that it is BlueTooth audio that is causing you problems, not sound from the speakers or headset? The discussion and the Rom mentioned is almost a year old. In fact, I think that was his first CM11 build. Anything that Sullins fixed in that Rom would be included in subsequent Roms. Have you tried his latest Rom dated 20150113? If it is BT that you are concerned about, it's been found that only certain devices will connect with the TouchPad. I personally don't use BT much, but do remember connecting a friends BT speaker and also to my S3. I could only get files to transfer one way.

NT


----------



## golfnut22

Sorry. I had read where someone thought the BT was the issue in the audio. My audio only works after a reboot and only for a short time. BT switch did not work for me and I too don't use BT. I was just explaining my audio issue and seeing if there were other possibilities.

Yes I have tried the latest rom and that is what is running on my other two tp's brilliantly. This one for some reason is a pain. I inherited this one and I think it already had android on it originally as the tptoolbox indicated more files in the ttinstall folder than usual. Anyway, the real problem is audio. So, I thought originally I wanted to keep webos, no idea why, but just did. I did not know how to keep it so I did the full data wipe in the toolbox hoping that would clean up any audio issues. After installing and reinstalling several versions of jcs's and milaq androids on the wiped tp, it did not fix the audio issue.

Then I read somewhere that the audio function is connected to webos...but, I'm sure that was when I was reading about Ubuntu on the tp. So, I thought maybe I would do a reinstall of webos, then add a clean android and see if that fixes the audio. If that doesn't, then I don't know where to go to next.


----------



## nevertells

golfnut22 said:


> Sorry. I had read where someone thought the BT was the issue in the audio. My audio only works after a reboot and only for a short time. BT switch did not work for me and I too don't use BT. I was just explaining my audio issue and seeing if there were other possibilities.
> 
> Yes I have tried the latest rom and that is what is running on my other two tp's brilliantly. This one for some reason is a pain. I inherited this one and I think it already had android on it originally as the tptoolbox indicated more files in the ttinstall folder than usual. Anyway, the real problem is audio. So, I thought originally I wanted to keep webos, no idea why, but just did. I did not know how to keep it so I did the full data wipe in the toolbox hoping that would clean up any audio issues. After installing and reinstalling several versions of jcs's and milaq androids on the wiped tp, it did not fix the audio issue.
> 
> Then I read somewhere that the audio function is connected to webos...but, I'm sure that was when I was reading about Ubuntu on the tp. So, I thought maybe I would do a reinstall of webos, then add a clean android and see if that fixes the audio. If that doesn't, then I don't know where to go to next.


I think I said this before, I am running Sullin's 20150113 build and have no issues at all and that is with WebOS removed. WebOS and Android are two different operating systems and when one is running, the other has no effect on it. The closest connection would be they share the /media volume SD card in older versions. But in data media Roms, some developers don't even support access to that SD card anymore. And if one uses Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox to install a data media Rom, the /media volume is reduced to a size just big enough to support the installation files needed in the ttinstall folder.

Why you are having this audio problem on just one of your TouchPads is probably going to remain a mystery. To bad HP support for WebOS is gone. It was a great operating system and a lot of the limited number of apps were really cool.

You can try reinstalling WebOS, but I really don't think it is going to resolve your issue.

NT


----------



## CalcProgrammer1

Well I give up, I tried running it on multiple PCs, ran it in a loop for hours on end, recharged the battery with a bench power supply, etc. Nothing worked, that stupid openmulti issue kept happening over and over again. I just ended up buying a replacement 32GB motherboard on eBay and popping that in.

In the meantime, I decided to hot-air off the eMMC BGA and see if I could wire in an SD card instead. I figured out the pinout (the 8 resistors beside the eMMC are the D0-D8 lines, though not in order, the CLK and CMD are resistors around the other sides of the chip). No luck though, even though it appeared to be sending data to the SD card when I scoped the clock and data lines it still kept having openmulti issue, and didn't even seem to notice when I disconnected the SD card entirely. Now it's at the point where it won't even get all the way through the upload before erroring out. New motherboard works great though, now to install moboot and a useful OS again.


----------



## Shik

Hi, my 32Gb is bricked - no flashing home button. I have tried running TPDebrick today and get the following

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
checking doc files ...
Requesting SoftwareVersion...
Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
Requesting Params...
Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

I have seen some other posts about tz.mbn - is there a fix?

Thanks


----------



## nevertells

Your best bet is to read through this thread to glean as much info about your issue as you can. As you may noticed there is not much activity any more due to several reasons. So read, take notes and hopefully you will find an answer among the may posts, discussions and answers.

NT


----------



## Clueless NOOB

Wanted to post a big thank you to jcsullins. The only hard part was finding a copy of WebOS Doctor 3-0-5. Once I did that everything ran perfectly and Touchpad #1 is back up and running in the same state it was when it died...it even remembers the last web page visited. 

Getting ready to get a new battery for Touchpad #2 now that I know how to restore them. Already cracked it open and verified bad battery, hopefully new battery and tpdebrick will get it up and running as well.

Again, thanks to the OP.


----------



## tranceduden

I tried runnign TPDEBRICK in Linux 12.04 UBUNTU , tried it 15 times or more still get QDL not found, when I do LSUSB I see Palm Inc device on USB port, and also in windows when I do PWR+VOL UP+RESET I see Palm device on USB. So there is life in there somewhere but TPDEBRICK fails every time. Tried charging with a phoen charger and the TP Brick charger for over 3 days now on each. Still I get stuck with the same problem.


----------



## nevertells

tranceduden said:


> I tried runnign TPDEBRICK in Linux 12.04 UBUNTU , tried it 15 times or more still get QDL not found, when I do LSUSB I see Palm Inc device on USB port, and also in windows when I do PWR+VOL UP+RESET I see Palm device on USB. So there is life in there somewhere but TPDEBRICK fails every time. Tried charging with a phoen charger and the TP Brick charger for over 3 days now on each. Still I get stuck with the same problem.


Read post #1527 please.

NT


----------



## nevertells

Clueless NOOB said:


> Wanted to post a big thank you to jcsullins. The only hard part was finding a copy of WebOS Doctor 3-0-5. Once I did that everything ran perfectly and Touchpad #1 is back up and running in the same state it was when it died...it even remembers the last web page visited.
> 
> Getting ready to get a new battery for Touchpad #2 now that I know how to restore them. Already cracked it open and verified bad battery, hopefully new battery and tpdebrick will get it up and running as well.
> 
> Again, thanks to the OP.


Good to know you were able to successfully debrick your TP and are in the process of recovering your other one. You are aware that flashing the A6 firmware every once in a while is a good practice to follow. Also running Battery Monitor Widget to track your battery usage while the TP is asleep will alert you to when a A6 reflash is needed. My normal reading is -6mA. But when I see it start to consistently run at -20 to -36mA, I do an A6 reflash. Also, letting one's battery drain down to the point that the tablet automatically shuts down is harmful to a lithium battery.

Question, how do you deal with broken clips. I've never heard of anyone who opened a TP that did not break some of them.

NT


----------



## spinemangler

I am just posting to say thank god for jcsullins. My Touchpad was dead for months before I decided to look for a way to revive it.

I was originally getting this error like others:

ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.

I was going to give up, but tried a few other things. Running the program first, then plugging it in to a different USB port and holding the buttons when it says to, then releasing them when it says to, managed to work first try.

This is the log:

*Connect Touchpad then hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds ...
Release buttons now*

It's currently flashing the home button as it charges, which is more life than it's showed in probably 6 months. If you get the error above, try running the program first, then plugging in. Or try other ports.

Thanks jcsullins!


----------



## bhanvadia

Can anyone get me partition.mbn or full partition table with all size and partition sectors


----------



## Crystalct1

THIS DEFINITELY WORKS!

Couple things I wanted to add to the directions on the first page:

The sudo command kept replying "command not found". I tried with and without spaces in front of ./tpdebrick, tried without the . or the / and could not figure out why it wouldn't run the command. So I looked into running terminal commands and found out that I needed sudo *bash* ./tpdebrick. Apparently sudo is the command that elevates to administrative priviledges, but bash is the actual command that is needed. Bash without sudo returned something like "no permissions".

*Sudo bash ./tpdebrick XX*

I did not know what size my tablet was. I hadn't had it that long, bought it off someone in my neighborhood. First I tried 64, hoping for the best. When it was 'All done', I looked at my tablet and it was still black. It had been charging for days, so I did not think charging would make it wake up. So, I thought about it, and remembered running out of space when I was copying files onto it (since it is wifi only, and I don't always have access to wifi). So I figured mine was a 16GB. Did the debrick again and as soon as it was 'All done', I looked over at my tablet and there it was, booting up cyanogen with its bright blue screen. Joy! It reported 54% battery at the end of the script, and sure enough when it booted up, the battery was at 54%

THIS WORKS!

Definitely use the Ubuntu version 12, like recommended, not the latest 14. It is simple enough to boot it from the DVD and run 'try Ubuntu'. It finds the necessary 'helper' files or apps that go along with the script without any further assistance from you. Definitely use the web os doctor 3.0.5, because it looks for that specific version and will stop if you only have say, version 3.0.0. Also, be mindful that your debrick zip file and the web os doctor file need to be in Ubuntu's download folder, not your Windows/Mac downloads folder. You may have to copy it over once you get the Ubuntu running.

I had a very hard time finding these two files on the 'net: Webosdoctor 3.0.5 and tpdebrick004.zip. The links on the first page definitely do not work. So if someone could host those files again here, that would be great. Or maybe they are, and I just had the hard time. I eventually found them. To get the correct web os doctor file, I found the exact name of the file, with the jar extension, copied and pasted that into the search bar and I did find it.

Now on to the *donate link*. He has earned it!


----------



## nevertells

Crystalct1 said:


> THIS DEFINITELY WORKS!
> 
> Couple things I wanted to add to the directions on the first page:
> 
> The sudo command kept replying "command not found". I tried with and without spaces in front of ./tpdebrick, tried without the . or the / and could not figure out why it wouldn't run the command. So I looked into running terminal commands and found out that I needed sudo *bash* ./tpdebrick. Apparently sudo is the command that elevates to administrative priviledges, but bash is the actual command that is needed. Bash without sudo returned something like "no permissions".
> 
> *Sudo bash ./tpdebrick XX*
> 
> I did not know what size my tablet was. I hadn't had it that long, bought it off someone in my neighborhood. First I tried 64, hoping for the best. When it was 'All done', I looked at my tablet and it was still black. It had been charging for days, so I did not think charging would make it wake up. So, I thought about it, and remembered running out of space when I was copying files onto it (since it is wifi only, and I don't always have access to wifi). So I figured mine was a 16GB. Did the debrick again and as soon as it was 'All done', I looked over at my tablet and there it was, booting up cyanogen with its bright blue screen. Joy! It reported 54% battery at the end of the script, and sure enough when it booted up, the battery was at 54%
> 
> THIS WORKS!
> 
> Definitely use the Ubuntu version 12, like recommended, not the latest 14. It is simple enough to boot it from the DVD and run 'try Ubuntu'. It finds the necessary 'helper' files or apps that go along with the script without any further assistance from you. Definitely use the web os doctor 3.0.5, because it looks for that specific version and will stop if you only have say, version 3.0.0. Also, be mindful that your debrick zip file and the web os doctor file need to be in Ubuntu's download folder, not your Windows/Mac downloads folder. You may have to copy it over once you get the Ubuntu running.
> 
> I had a very hard time finding these two files on the 'net: Webosdoctor 3.0.5 and tpdebrick004.zip. The links on the first page definitely do not work. So if someone could host those files again here, that would be great. Or maybe they are, and I just had the hard time. I eventually found them. To get the correct web os doctor file, I found the exact name of the file, with the jar extension, copied and pasted that into the search bar and I did find it.
> 
> Now on to the *donate link*. He has earned it!


Mr. Sullins started hosting his files here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=9776

But for some reason he did not include his debrick files. Hopefully he reads this thread from time to time and will correct that oversight.

NT


----------



## msawyer91

I still have not been able to get past the error shown below.

Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

This is with a 32GB TouchPad that was purchased as a refurb off of Woot.com several years ago. My brother used it all that time. It has now been sitting in a desk drawer in my house for somewhere between 2-3 months. Every few weeks I get it out, fire up 32-bit Ubuntu 12 and see if tpdebrick can revive it. Each time I am met with the blown fuse and open multi errors.

One of the posts in this thread said to put the TouchPad in a drawer and not touch it for six months. That seems pretty extreme. But it makes me wonder if that's what I need to do. Each time I plug in the TP, I only have it plugged in for a few minutes while I try tpdebrick. So it's not like it's not like the battery is getting a ton of time to charge.

I've also tried using one of those fat black paperclips to push a grain of rice into the home button and a heavy rubber band to hold down the power and volume buttons--hoping this would help make the battery good and dead. Even that doesn't have any effect. The same error persists over and over again.

I'm tempted to plug the TP in to its OEM charger and let it charge for a day or two before trying again, but if the theory of putting the TP in a drawer for six months is the way to go, charging the TP will reset that six-month timer and it'll be December before I can try debricking again.

What do y'all think? Try charging it up? Wait a few more months and try again? Or say "stick a fork in it" and put it in the box to be sent for electronics recycling?


----------



## Crystalct1

msawyer91 said:


> I still have not been able to get past the error shown below.
> 
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.
> 
> This really sounds like a problem with the script running the way it was meant to be executed. Compare to my successful run:
> 
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> Uploading file 'tz.mbn'...
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000000; 97896 bytes left.
> Response: ACK 0x18000000 (outstanding: 0).....
> 
> Then it repeats those last two lines over and over for a while with less and less bytes left. You can see it is working.
> 
> Yours is hung up in at writing tz.mbn. Check that you have the correct Ubuntu 12.04. Check that you have entered the correct tablet size.
> 
> Also, do it again without holding the three keys down when the directions say to. In other words, follow the steps and let the terminal ask YOU to do it. When I had to keep re-trying (because I didn't have sudo bash), I hadn't disconnected the tablet, so I thought I was still in the right mode. But as I went through the steps, at one point the terminal told me to hold down power, volume down, and home. And then it told me when to release. I think the script is expecting a response that your tablet is not giving at the exact time it is needed. So try to let the terminal direct you.
> 
> Don't give up. I think each tablet (and computer you use) may have its own quirks that require tiny tweaks to the directions at times. Good luck.


----------



## ddaarr

I found the link for WebOS 3.0.5. It seems there are part1, part2 and part3. Which one do I download? Thanks


----------



## ddaarr

It gets stuck here:

checking doc files ...
could not find ../webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar or ../webosdoctorp305hstnhatt.jar
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ ^C
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

I downloaded all three parts and renamed them from xxxx.partx.rar to xxxx.partx.jar

Please let me know what I am doing wrong.

Thanks


----------



## ddaarr

Nevermind, I did not extract the xxx.rar file. Now I got it.


----------



## msawyer91

My TouchPad still isn't feeling the love. I double-checked that I was running Ubuntu 12.04 -- specifically it's version 12.04.5, and I made sure it was the x86 (32-bit) version. I also double-checked the integrity of the webOS Doctor and tpdebrick files. Everything looked good, so I moved my flash drive over to an HP laptop. Previously I was using a Dell. Not that this should make a difference, but I figured what the heck. No luck. Still bombs writing tz.mbn due to invalid openMulti response.

I decided to start over from scratch, including reading JC's OP just to be absolutely, positively, 100% certain I didn't miss a step or misinterpret a step. This included re-downloading Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS (Precise Pangolin), tpdebrick and webOS Doctor. Much to my dismay, the webOS Doctor in the OP doesn't work; it just takes me to a Palm coming soon page. Fortunately Google was my friend, and I was directed to https://web.archive.org/web/20140214023516/http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Webos_Doctor_Versions which provides us with this link, which worked. [URL=https://web.archive.org/web/20140214023516/http://downloads.help.palm.com/webosdoctor/rom/touchpad/p305rod01122012/wd305wifi/webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar]https://web.archive.org/web/20140214023516/http://downloads.help.palm.com/webosdoctor/rom/touchpad/p305rod01122012/wd305wifi/webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar (The beauty of this link is you get the whole JAR file in one shot, rather than three pieces that need to be spliced together.)[/URL]

Next I tried to get tpdebrick-004. That link in the OP also doesn't work. It seems the individual who ran the Goo site (goo.im) has run into financial issues and has shut down the site until he can find a buyer for it. This too required a Google search, and I found this one: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7GlCRncr9BVUVMtZTNONW9Pb2c/edit?pli=1

So now I'm getting Ubuntu up and running. If memory serves me right, I will get two errors:

dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed

Both were resolved with a quick Google search the last time. At this point, I'm about 15 minutes away from giving this a try thanks to a slower than molasses wireless connection. The webOS Doctor is still downloading.

I'll keep y'all apprised as to what happens. If this doesn't work, it may be the end of this TouchPad.

*Edit* - I'll spare you the Google search. Here are the links to dfu-util and fastboot:

Resolve fastboot error:

http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-adb-and-fastboot-android-tools.html

Resolves dfu-util error - read post 477:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page-48


----------



## wtbucks31

Anyone else having a problem with the tpdebrick-v004 download??

Is there another link that can be used?

Nevermind


----------



## msawyer91

Despite my best efforts to ensure I followed JC's instructions to the letter, this TouchPad cannot seem to get past the openMulti error. Based on JC's responses to previous comments, the openMulti error could be a hardware failure. Maybe that does mean game over. However, I've seen people report success. Google searches point to different forums where people have tried different combinations of holding down buttons, holding them for a minute or longer, and having success only after holding for a minute-plus.

Maybe it's time to throw in the towel.


----------



## nevertells

msawyer91 said:


> Despite my best efforts to ensure I followed JC's instructions to the letter, this TouchPad cannot seem to get past the openMulti error. Based on JC's responses to previous comments, the openMulti error could be a hardware failure. Maybe that does mean game over. However, I've seen people report success. Google searches point to different forums where people have tried different combinations of holding down buttons, holding them for a minute or longer, and having success only after holding for a minute-plus.
> 
> Maybe it's time to throw in the towel.


How much of this thread have you read?

NT


----------



## msawyer91

nevertells said:


> How much of this thread have you read?
> 
> NT


I haven't read every single post, but I've easily read several hundred of the posts, and skimmed through most of the others. Which is how I've come up with many ideas, and I tried some of them today. I even went back to archive.org/web (the Wayback Machine) to see if I could try jcsullins' TPDebrick v0.1. This involved more manual steps, but I thought it was worth a try.

To make a long story short, though, in this thread I noticed some folks seemed to suspect that tpdebrick was throwing commands at the TP and not giving the TP sufficient time to execute them. And so I decided to dust off my Perl skills and started tweaking the qdload.pl script that jcsullins wrote.

For starters I added a bunch of print statements so I could see what was being sent to the TP, and what was being read back. But more importantly, I saw a few folks on this forum noted that repeated runs, even hundreds of times, would finally work.

So here's what I did, in a nutshell:


Changed the doOpenMulti sub to return nonzero if there was an error, or 0 if success.
Changed the call to doOpenMulti to be in a do...until loop. If doOpenMulti returned nonzero, try again. This spared me from having to reboot the TP and start all over if any doOpenMulti failed.
Perhaps the most important piece was that I put in a sleep routine in doOpenMulti. doOpenMulti performs a sendPacket operation, and then immediately performs a readPacket. I put a 60-second siesta in between, reset the TP and tried again.

This time, I was able to successfully write all of the MBN and BIN files. Woo hoo! Progress!

My jubilation was short-lived when it came to the point where TPDebrick reset the TP to boot into fastboot mode. The TP sat there, still dark with no flashing lights, and finally the script timed out after 60 seconds with the message fastboot not found.

This was all after letting the TP sit all weekend plugged in. Now I've got the TP sitting on the TouchStone.

I was hoping to get to the point where the A6 firmware would get flashed. I've got a funny feeling the battery isn't getting charged which may be (a big part of) the reason the TP is bricked. I did see a post where one fellow took his TP apart, took the battery out and used a USB cable, cut apart, hooked to safety pins and plugged into the battery connectors directly. That seemed extreme, but the fellow said his A6 firware was corrupt so the TP wouldn't get power. Manually charging the battery allowed him to get the TP enough power to get the A6 flashed.

Seems there may be room for cautious optimism.


----------



## msawyer91

*SUCCESS!*

NT asked how much of the thread I read, and I interpreted this two ways. Sure I read and/or skimmed lots and lots and lots of posts, but I also took that as a hint. Did I miss something? Did I overlook something? Perhaps I misinterpreted what someone said? And if not on this forum, perhaps on another one?

At the end of the day, I just had a funky feeling the A6 firmware was going to be the guilty party and source of all my anguish.

I saw some folks were believers in the plug in the TP, wait 5 seconds, unplug and repeat. The theory here was that even if the A6 was corrupted and thus unable to start charging the battery, the battery would receive short "bursts" of power and eventually have enough power to run tpdebrick. I wasn't convinced on that, but a post in the same thread suggested setting the TP on a heating pad to warm the battery. I have a heating pad, so I set it and the TP on the floor in my home office. After a little while, the TP was warm and I tried rebooting it. Still no life on the screen or lights on the power button, but when Windows played the hardware disconnect and reconnect sounds, I noticed Windows trying to load a driver for Android, rather than the usual QHSUSB_DLOAD. We were on to something!

Realizing I might have a very short window of opportunity, I promptly fired up Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit and kicked off tpdebrick, then went to refill my coffee. This time tpdebrick got past the fastboot reboot where it bombed yesterday. I watched as tons of text scrolled by as tpdebrick went about its business, and when it got the A6 firmware update, it reported back what it expected vs. what was actually detected. A6 firmware was definitely messed up. The firmware was flashed, then the bootloaders emmc_appsboot and bootie were installed. Lastly, the battery status was given. TPDebrick reports the battery status three times, each a minute apart. Each time the battery was reported with voltage 0, percent 0. This was despite the fact that the TP was sitting all weekend, plugged in to the stock charger!

The TP is now sitting with a pulsing home button and since tpdebrick says to plug in to the stock charger and let it charge for several hours, that's exactly what I'm going to let it do.

If memory serves me right, when the battery is very, very dead, it needs to charge for at least an hour before there's any sign of life. Hopefully in an hour or two I'll hear the familiar sound of it booting into webOS, unless it boots into Android. I'll check on it after lunch and see how it's coming along.

For your viewing pleasure, I included a portion of the tpdebrick output -- A6 firmware check/update onward.

*UPDATE 6/2/2015 @ 4:48pm - *After about five hours on the charger, I noticed the TP's screen was illuminated! The screen hasn't shown a single sign of life since mid January. It's showing the low/dead battery symbol -- the one with the big battery with lightning bolt and red line at the bottom. So it's progress. I'm not sure how long it's been on, but I'd say it's stayed on for at least 20 minutes. I'm using the stock charger.

Several folks in this thread suggested that it can take upwards of a day before the TP becomes usable again. I wonder if the battery was so drained and dead (tpdebrick showed 0 voltage, 0 percent) that it's having a hard time charging.

For y'all who've gotten to this point -- do you think it'll eventually come around? Or should I start trolling the waters of eBay to find a battery?

*UPDATE 6/2/2015 @ 5:03pm - *There are a handful of TP batteries on eBay at pretty decent prices (IMO), so I've put some on my watch list. And then I turned to Google to see what else I could dig up on the battery symbol. Here is a good article that says be sure to be directly plugged in using the stock plug, not just any old micro USB connector or even the Touchstone. I made sure the barrel plug is good and tight. The above-linked article says it will likely take a *minimum of 8 hours* before there's any more progress. So we'll play the waiting game. Thankfully there are batteries to be had at reasonable prices if I wind up having to go that route. http://www.webosnation.com/tips-revive-dead-touchpad


----------



## nevertells

@msawyer,

My question was exactly what you said. I was making sure you thoroughly read the thread, if necessary, more than once. I"m no debricking expert and you apparently know your stuff in the writing code department. That said, to the best of my memory, I believe I have read that once folks get to the point where the battery charging symbol appears is a good thing and I have seen folks report sometimes days of charging before the TouchPad finally sprang to life. You did not mention if the debrick script successfully completed, but if you have gotten this far, it must have. It is very important that you use the stock HP TouchPad charger and preferably the stock USB cable, however the cables are known to be very flaky, so be careful with that.

A couple of other things I have learned in my travels around the TouchPad forums. Some TP's seem to be bullet proof, others will brick if you look at them wrong. Oh so many people have reported that letting their TP discharge too low got them into trouble. Others it just seemed to come out of the blue. Periodically flashing the A6 firmware every couple of months is recommended, just a good housekeeping practice. If you do get it working again, never ever let it discharge below 20% without plugging it in to charge. My general practice, is at the end of the day and the battery is near 50%, I recharge it. While using it constantly and it approaches 20%, I plug it in and continue working if needed. The Lithium battery likes being kept charged up. It's bad letting them constantly discharge to the point they tablet auto shuts down.

No promises that if you replace the battery that your problems will end. If you have one of those TouchPads that just like to brick when it feels like it, a new battery won't help. If you are a tinkerer, then you are going to try replacing it anyway, so good luck. Keep is posted on how it goes. I hope you have the chance to chat with Mr. Sullins about some of the tweaks you made to his script. He does not frequent this thread much any more. You might try finding him on IRC. I've heard that is where he used to hang out some.

Cheers, NT


----------



## msawyer91

Hi NT,

Thank you for the kind words. The good news is that it's alive! I went out to do my nightly exercise, and when I came back, the TP was dark. I pressed the home button, and Android popped up to greet me! The battery status shows charging, 20%. That's kind of scary...been charging 8 hours and only 20%.

With respect to the cables, I can't seem to find my stock cable, but I do have the barrel plug. That seemed to be enough.

The A6 firmware...that's very intriguing to me. I always thought the point of "firmware" was to be something that never changes, unless you explicitly flash it with something else...kind of like a BIOS update. It's hard to say what does the A6 firmware in, but it's obviously a common problem.

Sorry if I didn't say so in the previous post, but yes, the tpdebrick process ultimately completed. I think it was the A6 firmware corruption that was the culprit in the end. Unfortunately, if one can't get past the openMulti error, then they can't get to the point where the A6 is flashed. For me, once that A6 was fixed, signs of life appeared. And then a long waiting game for it to take on a charge.

Thanks for the suggestions about the housekeeping. I planned to wipe the TP and reinstall jcsullins' latest version of Android. I'd have to go out and see what the latest is that he's got posted. My other TouchPad--the one my brother is now borrowing--has jcsullins' TP Toolbox, which makes installing and upgrading Android easier. No more ACMEInstaller or ACMEUninstaller. I've found that the newer versions of Android don't chomp down on the battery quite as fast. I told my brother to plug it in every night, and that he should text me if he suspected it wasn't taking a charge. In this manner I could flash the A6 before it bricks.

Lesson learned from the one I have in my possession! 

Matt


----------



## nevertells

Hey Matt,

Let it keep charging, until it gets to 100%. Don't try anything until after that has happened. If you can charge your smartphone or another tablet using that USB cable, then it should be fine to charge your touchpad. It's the barrel charger that you absolutely have to use. Chargers from other devices or third-party chargers will not work properly with the HP TouchPad. I would also suggest you use Battery Monitor Widget to keep track of your touchpad battery usage, especially when the touchpad is asleep. If you start noticing higher than normal battery drain while the touchpad is asleep, it's time for an a6 reflash. Otherwise, reflashing the a6 firmware every couple of months is a good practice.

Here is Sullin's latest: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=14849. Use the 01/13/15 Rom. 

Good luck, NT


----------



## msawyer91

Hi NT,

It was fully charged this morning. I told my brother I'd wipe the tabby clean and give him a fresh start with Android. I wasn't sure whether I'd keep webOS on there; he never used it. So I performed the erase function of webOS -- not the long-running secure erase, just the regular one. This rebooted back into webOS, but then I couldn't get past the license agreement! I just kept getting a server error, which would take me back to which language I wanted to use. Back to Google...it looks like HP has all but shut down all of its servers related to webOS, including that which serves up the license agreement. There's a hack to get around this, available here: http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/317164-activation-bypass-touchpad.html

I think, given that, it's safe to say that webOS is all but dead. It may be open source, but if HP shut down the means to perform some of the most basic functions, like accepting a license agreement after a fresh re-install, it's time to move on.

Thankfully, Android isn't going anywhere. JC's setup steps give you the choice on what to do with webOS, keep it or kill it. In my brother's case, I'm just going to get rid of webOS and hook him up with the 1/13/15 build of Android. I've never had any issues with Android on a TP, unless you want to consider the fast battery drain an issue. Whenever I had my TouchPad in webOS, it could sit in standby for a week and still have a charge. When running Android, I could fully charge it, and two or three days later it would be deader than a door nail. When I put JC's January 2015 build on my TouchPad, I found the battery drain is improved, but still a lot higher than webOS.

A good takeaway is probably to either plug in the TP or set it on the Touchstone every night before going to bed. And maybe set a reminder in our calendars to periodically fire up JC's TouchPad Toolbox and refresh the A6 to keep the battery happy.


----------



## msawyer91

Just confirmed it. HP has permanently shut down *all* servers related to the TouchPad and webOS as of mid-April 2015. That means if you haven't made local backups of things like apps, there's a good chance you're not getting them back. I believe webOS had a way to back up your configuration--to HP--but there's no longer a way to restore it.

I found this site: https://pivotce.com/

Thanks to this thread: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/webOS-Hardware-and-Software/Touchpad-quot-server-error-quot-in-Terms-amp-conditon-step/td-p/4989244

So, if you're a webOS hold-out and can't bear parting ways with webOS, keep your eyes peeled on the pivotCE site. Otherwise, it's full speed ahead on Android!


----------



## nevertells

Best battery saver mode in the world, OFF! XD

FYI, I average -6mA drain with Mr. Sullins 1/13/15 Rom. Best of all the Roms out there.

NT


----------



## msawyer91

A big thanks to jcsullins for sure! While the road was rocky, and I probably spent more time trying to resurrect the TP than I should have, in the end I ultimately prevailed. So thank you JC for putting this together, and a big thanks to everyone in this thread, especially NT, who shared their experiences. It was the combined experiences that led to success. Hopefully any others who stumble across this thread will learn from our experiences and have a much smoother de-bricking process.


----------



## erevos_1980

msawyer91 said:


> *SUCCESS!*
> 
> NT asked how much of the thread I read, and I interpreted this two ways. Sure I read and/or skimmed lots and lots and lots of posts, but I also took that as a hint. Did I miss something? Did I overlook something? Perhaps I misinterpreted what someone said? And if not on this forum, perhaps on another one?
> 
> At the end of the day, I just had a funky feeling the A6 firmware was going to be the guilty party and source of all my anguish.
> 
> I saw some folks were believers in the plug in the TP, wait 5 seconds, unplug and repeat. The theory here was that even if the A6 was corrupted and thus unable to start charging the battery, the battery would receive short "bursts" of power and eventually have enough power to run tpdebrick. I wasn't convinced on that, but a post in the same thread suggested setting the TP on a heating pad to warm the battery. I have a heating pad, so I set it and the TP on the floor in my home office. After a little while, the TP was warm and I tried rebooting it. Still no life on the screen or lights on the power button, but when Windows played the hardware disconnect and reconnect sounds, I noticed Windows trying to load a driver for Android, rather than the usual QHSUSB_DLOAD. We were on to something!
> 
> Realizing I might have a very short window of opportunity, I promptly fired up Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit and kicked off tpdebrick, then went to refill my coffee. This time tpdebrick got past the fastboot reboot where it bombed yesterday. I watched as tons of text scrolled by as tpdebrick went about its business, and when it got the A6 firmware update, it reported back what it expected vs. what was actually detected. A6 firmware was definitely messed up. The firmware was flashed, then the bootloaders emmc_appsboot and bootie were installed. Lastly, the battery status was given. TPDebrick reports the battery status three times, each a minute apart. Each time the battery was reported with voltage 0, percent 0. This was despite the fact that the TP was sitting all weekend, plugged in to the stock charger!
> 
> The TP is now sitting with a pulsing home button and since tpdebrick says to plug in to the stock charger and let it charge for several hours, that's exactly what I'm going to let it do.
> 
> If memory serves me right, when the battery is very, very dead, it needs to charge for at least an hour before there's any sign of life. Hopefully in an hour or two I'll hear the familiar sound of it booting into webOS, unless it boots into Android. I'll check on it after lunch and see how it's coming along.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, I included a portion of the tpdebrick output -- A6 firmware check/update onward.
> 
> *UPDATE 6/2/2015 @ 4:48pm - *After about five hours on the charger, I noticed the TP's screen was illuminated! The screen hasn't shown a single sign of life since mid January. It's showing the low/dead battery symbol -- the one with the big battery with lightning bolt and red line at the bottom. So it's progress. I'm not sure how long it's been on, but I'd say it's stayed on for at least 20 minutes. I'm using the stock charger.
> 
> Several folks in this thread suggested that it can take upwards of a day before the TP becomes usable again. I wonder if the battery was so drained and dead (tpdebrick showed 0 voltage, 0 percent) that it's having a hard time charging.
> 
> For y'all who've gotten to this point -- do you think it'll eventually come around? Or should I start trolling the waters of eBay to find a battery?
> 
> *UPDATE 6/2/2015 @ 5:03pm - *There are a handful of TP batteries on eBay at pretty decent prices (IMO), so I've put some on my watch list. And then I turned to Google to see what else I could dig up on the battery symbol. Here is a good article that says be sure to be directly plugged in using the stock plug, not just any old micro USB connector or even the Touchstone. I made sure the barrel plug is good and tight. The above-linked article says it will likely take a *minimum of 8 hours* before there's any more progress. So we'll play the waiting game. Thankfully there are batteries to be had at reasonable prices if I wind up having to go that route. http://www.webosnation.com/tips-revive-dead-touchpad


Hi msawyer31,
Can you explain in simple steps what exactly did to debrick your touchpad?
A guide for dummies perhaps?
Thank you for sharing with us your experience.


----------



## nevertells

Not trying to drag this conversation out, really! :grin: But did you find and visit the following: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/WebOS_Survival_Kit

NT


----------



## nevertells

Deleted!


----------



## msawyer91

nevertells said:


> Not trying to drag this conversation out, really! :grin: But did you find and visit the following: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/WebOS_Survival_Kit
> 
> NT


No worries. I did find that thread. I was poking through it. You've got to admire the perseverance of the webOS folks. I decided to scrap webOS anyway. There was one app the kids used--Coloring Book HD. One of the only other apps I used on webOS was the Facebook app. Unfortunately, that app hasn't been updated in a long time, and it was vulnerable to the POODLE attack. Accordingly, Facebook blocked the form of SSL authentication used by that app, rendering it useless. Sadly, I decided it was time to bid adieu to webOS.

I suppose if I really wanted it back, I could get my TouchPad back from my brother, since he actually has mine.


----------



## msawyer91

erevos_1980 said:


> Hi msawyer31,
> Can you explain in simple steps what exactly did to debrick your touchpad?
> A guide for dummies perhaps?
> Thank you for sharing with us your experience.


Hi erevos,

I think the first thing you should do is go back and read the original post (OP). Believe it or not, the OP contains everything that *most* folks need to de-brick their TouchPads. Why do I say most? Because there are some who will have recalcitrant TouchPads that won't de-brick the first time, the second time or even the 50th time.

I'm a developer, geek and tinkerer at heart, so I probably spent waaaaaaaay more time on this project than I needed to. If you measured the number of hours, and assigned an hourly rate, I probably could've bought 10 brand new iPad Air in 64GB capacity. So why did I do it? Because I saw it as a challenge. I'm stubborn and not willing to give up that easily.

OK, enough with my backstory. Here's what you need to do.


Go back and read the OP. Seriously. Make sure you understand the steps jcsullins laid out. You will notice he refers to using 32-bit Ubuntu, version 12.04. Some folks have used later versions, and some have used 64-bit. I admit I tried others as well, but it was 32-bit 12.04 where I ultimately prevailed. Grab the image called 32-bit Desktop. Officially it's 12.04.5. It's here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
Visit my OneDrive: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1089272ff1a69b28!3381&authkey=!AN4vn9UzGmUqXJg&ithint=folder%2c
In my OneDrive, you'll see a folder called Recommended. This contains LiLi, TPDebrick v004 and webOS Doctor v3.0.5. You'll need all of these. webOS Doctor is maintained on a site HP has decommissioned, and unless you know how to navigate the archive.org Wayback Machine, getting that JAR file is a pain. So I've made it publicly available in my OneDrive. On your Windows PC, just download LiLi. Don't worry about the other two yet.
LiLi - this is the Linux Live USB creator. You need to use this to create a bootable thumb drive. Install and run this, then select the ISO you downloaded from Ubuntu. Next select the flash drive. LiLi will format the flash drive to FAT32, so use a flash drive where you don't mind deleting what's on it. Make sure you carve out some room for the persistence file. I usually carve out 1024MB (1 GB).
Once LiLi creates your bootable USB drive, boot your computer from that. When Ubuntu loads and asks if you want to Try or Install, select Try. This runs Ubuntu entirely from flash, without affecting what's on the computer.
Once Ubuntu is up, launch Firefox and go back to the OneDrive link, and open the Recommended folder again. This time, download and *save* both tpdebrick-v004.zip and webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar. Ubuntu may offer to run these; don't do that. *Save* them. By default they'll go into your ./Downloads folder.
Go back to the OP and follow JC's instructions to unzip TPDebrick.
Connect your TouchPad to a USB port. Press and hold power, home and volume down for about 10-20 seconds.
Finally, try running TPDebrick with the command *sudo ./tpdebrick xx* where XX is the capacity (16, 32 or 64) of your TouchPad, in GB.
If you get errors that fastboot and/or dfu-util are not installed, go back a page or two in this thread...I had to deal with both of these. Basically you'll need to enable Universe in Software Manager, and run a bunch of *sudo apt-get* commands to download and install these.

If you are plagued with openMulti errors, like me, try warming the TouchPad on a heating pad. You may also notice that earlier I found success by editing JC's script to include sleep routines to slow down the script execution. I thought this helped, but when I thought I had resurrected the TP and then had it brick again, the openMulti errors came back. So I think that may have been a fluke. Ultimately it seemed like warming the TP--perhaps the battery--did the trick.

Yesterday morning all was good. I turned off the TP and brought it with me to work, figuring I could wipe webOS and reload Android during my lunch. It wouldn't turn back on! Bricked again. Sure enough, when I plugged it in to my Windows 8 laptop, it was back to the Qualcomm download mode. No matter what combination of buttons I pressed, it would only reboot into download mode.

So when I got back home, I ran tpdebrick again. Back to the openMulti errors. BUT, if I manually ran JC's reset script, done by running *sudo perl ./qdload.pl --lreset*, it invoked a soft reset on the TP, and then it came back! I had to do this three or four times before it came back, but it finally did. When it rebooted back into Android, the battery showed 98% charged, and happily started charging when I put it back on the Touchstone. This seems to rule out 1) bad battery and 2) re-corrupted A6 firmware.

You'll notice that NT said in an earlier post some TPs will brick by looking at them wrong. I think he's right...and I have one of them!

In all the research I've done, including playing with Qualcomm's QPST tool, I learned a thing or three about something called the QFuse, or QFProm fuse. You may see this referenced in JC's script when you could see a message about a failed fuse at address 0x00000000. Qualcomm uses software-programmable fuses to implement some of its security protocols, especially relating to booting. QFuses are physical in nature, but unlike a traditional fuse that blows in an over-current condition, it sounds like a QFuse will blow if code is run that violates the programming of the fuse. Maybe Qualcomm does this to prevent hacking, device unlocking or other nefarious behavior. You can learn a bit more about QFuses here: http://blog.azimuthsecurity.com/2013/04/unlocking-motorola-bootloader.html

*This is purely my (semi-educated) speculation*...I cannot help but wonder if a QFuse in my TouchPad has blown, which may affect why it always reboots into the Qualcomm download mode. Once a soft reset is performed via JC's qdload.pl Perl script, it seems that the TP will function normally. I can then reboot it repeatedly into Android, webOS Recovery (the big USB symbol), moboot menu, TP Toolbox, etc. It now seems to only have a problem IF I power it off. Then I need to re-run tpdebrick, then soft-reset it.

Is it a pain in the butt? Yes it is. It's because I'm a geek that I'm willing to keep fighting with it. My wife said to me that if I really want to have an Android tabby that I can just go buy a Kindle Fire or something. That's true, but I don't want to give up on my challenge! XD

Good luck on your de-bricking. Let us know how it goes.

Oh, before I forget...you may also notice in that OneDrive, a folder called Install Android. In there are five files that I downloaded last night. The first is the jcsullins CM11 build that NT recommends, the January 13, 2015 build. Also there are Google Apps (gapps) and the CWM recovery image. The CWM recovery is the PhilZ version that fellow developer Roland Deschain recommends. Lastly are the 64-bit version of Novacom for Windows, and the TouchPad Toolbox. If you use a different operating system, like Linux, or 32-bit Windows, you're on your own to find the right version of Novacom.

The TouchPad Toolbox makes it a cinch to wipe your TouchPad clean, which is what I did. I whacked webOS and started with a clean slate. TP Toolbox is also developed by JC, and it has step-by-step instructions on how to install Android right within the app. It'll mount a local drive on the computer, so you can copy the CM image, recovery image and gapps to the device, and then you pretty much just have to select go after that. And off it goes to work its magic!

Only one thing bothers me now...I tried to install Microsoft Word, Excel and PowerPoint on my TP. I use these apps heavily on my iPad, in conjunction with my Office 365 account, but the Play Store says they're not compatible with my device...despite the fact that the TP meets the requirements specified in the Play Store, including having a new enough version of Android! I suspect that Microsoft must not allow it to be run on a rooted device. I'll have to do it the hard way...download the APK file from the Play Store and sideload it. That's another story for another time!


----------



## erevos_1980

Msawyer91 thank you for that explanation and for your time!!


----------



## ja2038

There was just no way tpdebrick was going to work, not after all the button mashing I did.

And sure enough it failed with a blown qfuse. Good, I can finally toss this pile into the trash, it just isn't worth the time. Was once, not anymore.

Okay, one last google of blown qfuse, and, ... huh, Just retry tpdebrick a bunch of times?

And 3 or 4 tpdebrick tries later, ... and it completes. Go out for the evening, come back home, and what is this enormous bright screen turned on in my darkened office? Nah, couldn't be. It is!

So thanks to everyone, from jscullins to msawyer91. My silly old touchpad is back.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@msawyer91,

This may be what you are looking for...

Sideload Microsoft Word, Excel & PowerPoint for Android on non-supported devices
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2958705


----------



## msawyer91

Mpgrimm2 said:


> @msawyer91, This may be what you are looking for... Sideload Microsoft Word, Excel & PowerPoint for Android on non-supported devices http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2958705


Yep, that's exactly what I did. Thank you. I used the APK Downloader, but that wouldn't work at first. Google Play was showing "this app is incompatible with all of your devices." So when I'd try to use the Chrome extension APK Downloader, the Play store wouldn't allow it. It kept saying I'm not allowed to download an app that isn't compatible with any of my devices (or not available in my country). So I first had to sideload the Market Helper app, which when run fools the Play Store into thinking, temporarily, that your device is compatible. This wouldn't allow the app to load directly--I'd get an error 940 on the tabby. But it was enough to get the APKs downloaded and installed. When run, each app downloaded its OBBs, created the appropriate directories, set the file perms appropriately, etc. And life was good.


----------



## neilroy87

I tried to follow all of the steps, but I think my Touchpad is still bricked. I didn't see an option to attach the typescript file, so I just copied and pasted the contents. Am I doing something wrong, or is the TP just shot? Thanks in advance for all the help!!

Script started on Tue 16 Jun 2015 01:45:13 AM UTC

]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exitsudo ./tpdebrick 32

checking doc files ...

Requesting SoftwareVersion...

Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0

Requesting Params...

Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00

Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.

Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.

Executing file...

Checking QDL mode...

Writing file tz.mbn ...

Sending MAGIC...

MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED

MSG: Failed Fuse addr:

MSG: 0x00000000

MSG: Error Status:

MSG: 0x00000000

Sending secureMode...

Sending openMulti ...

MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error

ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error

Invalid openMulti response.

Cannot write file tz.mbn

Aborted.

]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exit

Script done on Tue 16 Jun 2015 01:45:32 AM UTC


----------



## nevertells

@neilroy87,

First question that comes to mind is how much of this thread have you read? Virtually every question/situation imagined has been asked and answered numerous times. In particular msawyer91 posted extensively on the last few pages what he did to overcome some of what you are asking about. I think you will find all the help and answers you need by just doing some reading.

And just for the record, saying that you tried to follow all the steps does not give anyone that might try to help you much to go on. If after reading extensively you still can't figure out what you might be doing wrong, come back and post a detailed account of what you have done. And be warned, the debrick thread is not very active any more, so there is always the risk that you may not get a helpful answer. Good luck

NT


----------



## FunkyP

Hi,

de-bricked my TP a while back (page 118) and it died again. now when I plug it in the power light on the home button flashes left to right but I can't power it up. been on charge for over a week now.

Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## topher67

FunkyP said:


> Hi,
> 
> de-bricked my TP a while back (page 118) and it died again. now when I plug it in the power light on the home button flashes left to right but I can't power it up. been on charge for over a week now.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> TIA


Try sitting it on a hot water bottle while plugged into the charger...the home button flashes for a while then the low battery/charging symbol comes up and after another while the touchpad should boot up - strange, but the hot water bottle trick works for me.

However, a caveat is that the touchpad dies again and needs the same treatment - at least, my touchpad is like this. I have another (well behaved) touchpad, so the troublesome one may become a donor...

Cheers


----------



## nevertells

topher67 said:


> Try sitting it on a hot water bottle while plugged into the charger...the home button flashes for a while then the low battery/charging symbol comes up and after another while the touchpad should boot up - strange, but the hot water bottle trick works for me.
> 
> However, a caveat is that the touchpad dies again and needs the same treatment - at least, my touchpad is like this. I have another (well behaved) touchpad, so the troublesome one may become a donor...
> 
> Cheers


A couple of questions. How long does your TouchPad last before it dies after warming the battery? If warming the battery gets it going, wouldn't changing the battery be the next step?

Suggestion, an electric heating pad on low should accomplish the same thing. I think you will find they are more common that hot water bottles. :grin:

And be careful, getting the battery too hot, fire hazard! :lame:

NT


----------



## topher67

There is no rhyme or reason for when it next dies, sometimes it can last days/weeks, other times simply switching it off can lead to a brick.

Its actually becoming a drag to use because of this, so will be a handy donor if I need a new touchscreen or other parts.

Of course, once the touchpad has been warmed up and brought back to life, it gets a full charge. In fact, it is on charge whilst heating. The heating itself only seems to assist in getting the touchpad to the stage where it will accept a charge and boot, other than that it does nothing on its own.

Conversely, if I just put the touchpad on charge (without heating), nothing happens - it will neither boot nor charge.

Also, a heated touchpad will get through the tpdebrick algorithm, whereas a cold one stalls at the infamous "open multi" error.

Caveats - "touchpad" here refers to my touchpad, ymmv. Also I am using the stock HP wall charger.

Btw, here in the chilly north of Scotland, hot water bottles are very common.


----------



## nevertells

topher67 said:


> There is no rhyme or reason for when it next dies, sometimes it can last days/weeks, other times simply switching it off can lead to a brick.
> 
> Its actually becoming a drag to use because of this, so will be a handy donor if I need a new touchscreen or other parts.
> 
> Of course, once the touchpad has been warmed up and brought back to life, it gets a full charge. In fact, it is on charge whilst heating. The heating itself only seems to assist in getting the touchpad to the stage where it will accept a charge and boot, other than that it does nothing on its own.
> 
> Conversely, if I just put the touchpad on charge (without heating), nothing happens - it will neither boot nor charge.
> 
> Also, a heated touchpad will get through the tpdebrick algorithm, whereas a cold one stalls at the infamous "open multi" error.
> 
> Caveats - "touchpad" here refers to my touchpad, ymmv. Also I am using the stock HP wall charger.
> 
> Btw, here in the chilly north of Scotland, hot water bottles are very common.


OH yeah. Where you heat the house with wood burning stoves and provide light by candle, understand the need for hot water bottles vs. electric heating pads. :grin: Here in sunny central Florida, I can just set the tablet out on the back deck for a couple of minutes and it's all warmed up. Now I see the reason for the avatar you you used. XD I would feel like that if I lived where you did too.

NT

Lang may yer lum reek.


----------



## msawyer91

For me, it seemed that heating the TP was always the lucky charm. I'm very careful to not turn it off, because it bricks every time, forcing me to repeat the process. In one of my last posts, I did mention that I can get it to debrick even after an openMulti error, usually by invoking the Perl script to send a soft reset. That seems to be enough to jar it out of the download mode to get it moving again.

Please see my post where I spoke of the QFuses. Again, this is my educated guess as to why my (among others) TP re-bricks when it's fully powered off.

I avoid problems by keeping the TP on the Touchstone, and as NT spoke of in one of his posts, reflash the A6 firmware every few months to ensure the battery isn't allowed to completely drain. I think a fully drained, very dead battery is why I had such a hard time for so long. The fact that the TP had little or no juice, and corrupted A6 firmware so it wouldn't charge, made it awfully difficult to get it going again.

Once the A6 was finally flashed--thanks to warming on a heating pad--the battery could charge and life was good again.

Some may argue, including my wife, why I spent so much time trying to salvage an "old" Android tabby when newer, more powerful Android tablets are readily available and fairly low cost. For me, it was the challenge. I wanted to prevail!


----------



## plaboy42

neilroy87 said:


> I tried to follow all of the steps, but I think my Touchpad is still bricked. I didn't see an option to attach the typescript file, so I just copied and pasted the contents. Am I doing something wrong, or is the TP just shot? Thanks in advance for all the help!!
> 
> Script started on Tue 16 Jun 2015 01:45:13 AM UTC
> 
> ]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exitsudo ./tpdebrick 32
> 
> checking doc files ...
> 
> Requesting SoftwareVersion...
> 
> Version: PBL_DloadVER1.0
> 
> Requesting Params...
> 
> Params: 06 01 01 00 90 00 00
> 
> Uploading file 'emmcbld.bin' to QDLOAD...
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000000; 164996 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000400; 163972 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000800; 162948 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a000c00; 161924 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001000; 160900 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001400; 159876 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001800; 158852 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a001c00; 157828 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002000; 156804 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002400; 155780 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002800; 154756 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a002c00; 153732 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003000; 152708 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003400; 151684 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003800; 150660 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a003c00; 149636 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004000; 148612 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004400; 147588 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004800; 146564 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a004c00; 145540 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005000; 144516 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005400; 143492 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005800; 142468 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a005c00; 141444 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006000; 140420 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006400; 139396 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006800; 138372 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a006c00; 137348 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007000; 136324 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007400; 135300 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007800; 134276 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a007c00; 133252 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008000; 132228 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008400; 131204 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008800; 130180 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a008c00; 129156 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009000; 128132 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009400; 127108 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009800; 126084 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a009c00; 125060 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a000; 124036 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a400; 123012 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00a800; 121988 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ac00; 120964 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b000; 119940 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b400; 118916 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00b800; 117892 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00bc00; 116868 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c000; 115844 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c400; 114820 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00c800; 113796 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00cc00; 112772 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d000; 111748 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d400; 110724 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00d800; 109700 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00dc00; 108676 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e000; 107652 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e400; 106628 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00e800; 105604 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00ec00; 104580 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f000; 103556 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f400; 102532 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00f800; 101508 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a00fc00; 100484 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010000; 99460 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010400; 98436 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010800; 97412 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a010c00; 96388 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011000; 95364 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011400; 94340 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011800; 93316 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a011c00; 92292 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012000; 91268 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012400; 90244 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012800; 89220 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a012c00; 88196 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013000; 87172 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013400; 86148 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013800; 85124 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a013c00; 84100 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014000; 83076 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014400; 82052 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014800; 81028 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a014c00; 80004 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015000; 78980 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015400; 77956 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015800; 76932 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a015c00; 75908 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016000; 74884 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016400; 73860 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016800; 72836 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a016c00; 71812 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017000; 70788 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017400; 69764 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017800; 68740 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a017c00; 67716 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018000; 66692 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018400; 65668 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018800; 64644 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a018c00; 63620 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019000; 62596 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019400; 61572 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019800; 60548 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a019c00; 59524 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a000; 58500 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a400; 57476 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01a800; 56452 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ac00; 55428 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b000; 54404 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b400; 53380 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01b800; 52356 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01bc00; 51332 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c000; 50308 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c400; 49284 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01c800; 48260 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01cc00; 47236 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d000; 46212 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d400; 45188 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01d800; 44164 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01dc00; 43140 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e000; 42116 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e400; 41092 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01e800; 40068 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01ec00; 39044 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f000; 38020 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f400; 36996 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01f800; 35972 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a01fc00; 34948 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020000; 33924 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020400; 32900 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020800; 31876 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a020c00; 30852 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021000; 29828 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021400; 28804 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021800; 27780 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a021c00; 26756 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022000; 25732 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022400; 24708 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022800; 23684 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a022c00; 22660 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023000; 21636 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023400; 20612 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023800; 19588 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a023c00; 18564 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024000; 17540 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024400; 16516 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024800; 15492 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a024c00; 14468 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025000; 13444 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025400; 12420 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025800; 11396 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a025c00; 10372 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026000; 9348 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026400; 8324 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026800; 7300 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a026c00; 6276 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027000; 5252 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027400; 4228 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027800; 3204 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a027c00; 2180 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028000; 1156 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 1024 bytes to 0x2a028400; 132 bytes left.
> 
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
> 
> Executing file...
> 
> Checking QDL mode...
> 
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> 
> Sending MAGIC...
> 
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> 
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> 
> MSG: 0x00000000
> 
> MSG: Error Status:
> 
> MSG: 0x00000000
> 
> Sending secureMode...
> 
> Sending openMulti ...
> 
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> 
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> 
> Invalid openMulti response.
> 
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> 
> Aborted.
> 
> ]0;[email protected]: ~/Downloads/[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ exit
> 
> Script done on Tue 16 Jun 2015 01:45:32 AM UTC


I get the same error. I've read parts of the thread and it appears that there's no fix for it.


----------



## nevertells

Not to mention that my touchpad works as good and in some cases better than some of these so called newer tablets. I am grateful that I have been blessed with a tablet that has worked so well for 4 years and I dread the day when it finally quits.

NT


----------



## joeacct

Please forgive any first post mistakes.

I have unbricked several touchpads, but ran into one that just would not go. Like everyone else here, it would not get past "openmulti".

So I left it for days on the touchstone.

I left it for days on the stock charger.

I plugged and unplugged it 100 times hoping to build up enough charge.

Then I left it for 6 months in a drawer.

Still nothing.

Decided that one last session of post reading was warranted.......

The I found a post about a hot water bottle used to warm up the battery or the chip...

So I grabbed the electric heating pad. Folded it around the touchpad. And left it on medium setting for 45 minutes.

It was really hot when retrieved it.

But it worked.

Touchpad is now in the flashing light charging cycle.

If I have additino al issues, I will post, otherwise... FOr those of you who are sitting with a touchpad in the cupboard.

Give it a shot.

JW


----------



## nevertells

joeacct said:


> Please forgive any first post mistakes.
> 
> I have unbricked several touchpads, but ran into one that just would not go. Like everyone else here, it would not get past "openmulti".
> 
> So I left it for days on the touchstone.
> 
> I left it for days on the stock charger.
> 
> I plugged and unplugged it 100 times hoping to build up enough charge.
> 
> Then I left it for 6 months in a drawer.
> 
> Still nothing.
> 
> Decided that one last session of post reading was warranted.......
> 
> The I found a post about a hot water bottle used to warm up the battery or the chip...
> 
> So I grabbed the electric heating pad. Folded it around the touchpad. And left it on medium setting for 45 minutes.
> 
> It was really hot when retrieved it.
> 
> But it worked.
> 
> Touchpad is now in the flashing light charging cycle.
> 
> If I have additino al issues, I will post, otherwise... FOr those of you who are sitting with a touchpad in the cupboard.
> 
> Give it a shot.
> 
> JW


I'll warn everyone again, hot lithium batteries will catch on fire!!!!!!!

Please be careful if you are going to try this method of warming up a TouchPad battery.

NT


----------



## luismc

What temperature did you let your Touchpads reach or for how long? I had mine at 63C ( didn't want to let it go over 65C) for about 3 hours connected to the charger and then around half an hour with tpdebrick in a loop and I'm still getting the 'open multi' error.


----------



## nevertells

luismc said:


> What temperature did you let your Touchpads reach or for how long? I had mine at 63C ( didn't want to let it go over 65C) for about 3 hours connected to the charger and then around half an hour with tpdebrick in a loop and I'm still getting the 'open multi' error.


Warming the battery is not going to be the fix for every touchpad that is bricked. Have you read this thread? There are lots of other solutions besides warming the battery which is a solution that has recently come to light. I'm just curious, how do you know exactly what temperature you had the battery warmed up to?

NT


----------



## ohsnapitsme

Just made an account to post about how I fixed mine.

At first pressing any button combination did nothing. I got the already broken TouchPad from a friend (where he got it from idk) and had no idea what had been done to mess it up, whether it was hardware/software or whatever.

First I tried to turn it on, nothing. So I plugged it in and forgot about it for around 2 days thinking the battery might be dead. I had the stock HP cable but used an iPad brick to plug it in the wall.

After 2 days I held power+home and got the little home button led to flash left and right, but nothing else. Somehow through a series of button holds/presses (power+home, power+down/up+home, etc.) I got the battery with question mark symbol to come up.

Tried holding power+home then power+vol.up again but it wouldn't go into USB symbol mode

Searched and found this thread about the TPDebrick program

I have a Mac but was able to install Linux using Parallels.

Got the "all done" from the debrick program, plugged the TouchPad back into the wall for about a day.

Held power+home again, now it didn't show the battery question mark, but would freeze at the HP logo. Still no luck getting into usb mode and all that would work is power+home to turn it off and on, but nothing I tried would get it through the logo.

Thought maybe I used the wrong storage size in the debrick program (since I had no idea if it was a 16, 32, or 64gb) so I did the 32 instead of 16. Still no luck. Tried 16 again, froze on the logo again. I held home+power to turn it off, then plugged the TouchPad into the wall and it started bootlooping (not frozen) at the HP logo. Okay, that's at least a difference, but still no usb symbol..

The power+vol.up combo wouldn't do anything at all, power+home would just turn it off where nothing would work until I did the same combo again and it went back to looping. During one loop I just held down the vol.down button, the thing went off, then I did power+home got it back to looping, then held just the vol.up during one of the loop resets and VOILA! White USB symbol appears and I'm now in recovery mode.

Now I could finally follow this thread (http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/320485-how-completely-fix-bricked-touch-pad.html).

But had to now install Windows on Parallels (probably could have used Linux but it scares me) to follow the procedure.

But of course Windows couldn't recognize the TouchPad since I didn't have novaterm and novacom and the hp drivers etc. I had no idea what any of these programs were so it took a while but I found this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20989526#post20989526), got novacom/novaterm, the recovery image, and webOS Doctor 3.00 and 3.04.

Followed the instructions there to install the programs, but whenever I tried typing in novacom in terminal I would get "novacom is not recognized as an internal or external command.." Ugh.

This thread (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6597-installation-help/) said I needed to put acmeinstaller in the same folder as the novacom.exe file in the Palm, Inc folder. So many threads I went to would never have the files I needed or lead to broken websites because of HP discontinuing support, but I was able to get acmeinstaller from here (http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_tenderloin) and put it in the Palm, Inc folder. Also found all the webOS doctors here (https://web.archive.org/web/20140214023516/http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Webos_Doctor_Versions#Wifi_Only).

Terminal still wouldn't recognize novacom&#8230;

So I uninstalled it completely, rebooted, then found this thread (http://forums.webosnation.com/canuck-coding/274461-webos-quick-install-v4-6-0-a.html) and used the WebOS Quick Install tool to get novacom installed and that finally worked. I knew it worked because I checked it with the method here (http://www.reverendkyle.com/index.php/articles/91-problems-with-novacom).

That whole time the TouchPad was still on the recovery mode USB symbol and I was just praying it wouldn't run out of battery or something while I had to do all that extra searching. So I finally met all the requirements, and was able to successfully complete the process again at this thread (http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/320485-how-completely-fix-bricked-touch-pad.html).

Followed everything to the dot, copying and pasting lines so I wouldn't screw up, then the TouchPad rebooted (took a looong time to get passed the pulsing logo though) and sent me to the language selection screen holy crap something actually worked.

Went through the beginning of the setup stuff, but OF COURSE I couldn't finish setup because HP servers were down, so I couldn't login or even make a WebOS account. FML.

So I searched and searched and found this thread (http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/317164-activation-bypass-touchpad.html) that told me how to bypass the activation.

The link in this thread (http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-discussion-lounge/329247-bypass-activation-download-link-broken.html) let me download the tool since the one in the above website was down.

Once I did that the TouchPad rebooted, froze on the HP logo for about 10 minutes, then stayed on the pulsing logo for around 15-20 minutes, then booted to a frozen, inoperable webOS&#8230; 

Found this thread about jcsullins' TouchPad toolbox (http://liliputing.com/2014/06/use-touchpad-toolbox-install-android-erase-webos-hp-touchpad.html)

So I held power+home, as soon as it started to reboot held power+vol.up and got into recovery mode. Downloaded the toolbox, followed the instructions in the above thread, and was FINALLY able to get it 100% working and on android!

The whole process took me about a week and a day of trial and error since I had no idea what I was doing on 90% of the steps. Everywhere I went people seemed to be saying that the TouchPad was unbrickable and I found it hard to believe, but after going through everything I did to finally get it working it could be true. I feel like I hit every roadblock possible, but at least it paid off in the end. If it wasn't for all the random advice and success stories I found on various forums I would've never been able to do it, so here's mine hoping it'll help you! Good luck!!


----------



## nevertells

Hats off to you for your persistence!!!! Once last thing you should do is use Toolbox to reflash the A6 firmware right now and maybe every couple of months. Want to know why, read here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39743-touchpad-battery-drain-issues-how-flashing-a6-firmware-can-help/

Google is a great search tool and you really made good use of it.

Don't know how much reading you have done about possible reasons a TouchPad might become bricked, but it is strongly advisable to avoid letting the battery drain down to the point that it automatically shuts off. Getting below 20% battery and you are getting into dangerous territory. Lithium batteries like to be kept charged up not drained down to nothing like older types of rechargeable batteries. And be aware, some TouchPads seem to have a propensity to brick. Hopefully yours is not one of them. It's four years old, so it's a senior citizen in tablet years.

Lastly, all that writing and you never mentioned what version of Android you finally got installed, which version of the Toolbox you used and whether you removed WebOS.

NT

P.S. A tip to save your fingers. Putting the TouchPad into WebOS Recovery mode is accomplished by holding volume up either at start up(power and volume up together) or if you select reboot after the screen goes dark and before you see the pulsing HP symbol, just hold volume up. OH, also since you already have Moboot installed, there is a selection there to boot to WebOS directly, no holding any buttons required. You do know that you use the volume up and down to navigate the Moboot screen and the home button to select whatever you have highlighted.


----------



## maxxgoh

I manage to get the program run and end up with the following

Updating bootloader emmc_appsboot...
89+1 records in
89+1 records out
45720 bytes (44.6KB) copied, 0.330488 seconds, 135.1KB/s

Updating bootloader bootie...
225+1 records in
225+1 records out
115496 bytes (112.8KB) copied, 0.045884 seconds, 2.4MB/s

Checking battery voltage/percent...
Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0

Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (1/2) ...
Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0

Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (2/2) ...
Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0
Rebooting Touchpad ...
Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger now
and allow it to charge for several hours
ALL DONE.

Does this means all is good ? i had not use the touchpad for the past 2 years.


----------



## nevertells

maxxgoh said:


> I manage to get the program run and end up with the following
> 
> Updating bootloader emmc_appsboot...
> 89+1 records in
> 89+1 records out
> 45720 bytes (44.6KB) copied, 0.330488 seconds, 135.1KB/s
> 
> Updating bootloader bootie...
> 225+1 records in
> 225+1 records out
> 115496 bytes (112.8KB) copied, 0.045884 seconds, 2.4MB/s
> 
> Checking battery voltage/percent...
> Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0
> 
> Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (1/2) ...
> Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0
> 
> Waiting 1 min before checking voltage/percent again (2/2) ...
> Battery Voltage=0 Percent=0
> Rebooting Touchpad ...
> Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger now
> and allow it to charge for several hours
> ALL DONE.
> 
> Does this means all is good ? i had not use the touchpad for the past 2 years.


That is what all done means, All Done! So you plug it into the HP TouchPad charger and pray and wait. It could be several hours or as I've heard, a day or more. Be patient.

NT


----------



## maxxgoh

nevertells said:


> That is what all done means, All Done! So you plug it into the HP TouchPad charger and pray and wait. It could be several hours or as I've heard, a day or more. Be patient.
> 
> NT


Yes I plug in to the original charge. The home button indicate the flashing LED.

The charger feel a bit warm. Are all these normal ?

i still unable to get tp show the lightning symbol. attached is my script. any advise ?


----------



## nevertells

maxxgoh said:


> Yes I plug in to the original charge. The home button indicate the flashing LED.
> 
> The charger feel a bit warm. Are all these normal ?
> 
> i still unable to get tp show the lightning symbol. attached is my script. any advise ?


Yes, warm charger is a good thing, so is the back of the TP getting slightly warm. Patience my friend. Sorry, interpreting scripts is Mr. Sullin's domain. Have not seen him around here lately.

NT


----------



## kkc0123

joeacct said:


> Please forgive any first post mistakes.
> 
> I have unbricked several touchpads, but ran into one that just would not go. Like everyone else here, it would not get past "openmulti".
> 
> So I left it for days on the touchstone.
> 
> I left it for days on the stock charger.
> 
> I plugged and unplugged it 100 times hoping to build up enough charge.
> 
> Then I left it for 6 months in a drawer.
> 
> Still nothing.
> 
> Decided that one last session of post reading was warranted.......
> 
> The I found a post about a hot water bottle used to warm up the battery or the chip...
> 
> So I grabbed the electric heating pad. Folded it around the touchpad. And left it on medium setting for 45 minutes.
> 
> It was really hot when retrieved it.
> 
> But it worked.
> 
> Touchpad is now in the flashing light charging cycle.
> 
> If I have additino al issues, I will post, otherwise... FOr those of you who are sitting with a touchpad in the cupboard.
> 
> Give it a shot.
> 
> JW


OH MY GOSH!

I can't believe I finally got a flashing home button. I had tried this sooo many times, always getting the openmulti error. Last resort, I went and bought a heating pad and wrapped the thing in it as above, until it was good and hot, then plugged it back into the computer and typed the sudo command again. It asked for me to press the button combination and try again. As soon as I pushed the power+home+vol down, it told me to release them and ran the whole thing, ending with All Done. I still didn't have the blinking light but plugged the touchpad into the charger as instructed. I kept watching for signs of life but saw nothing. I finally pinched the tablet next to the home button/charger port and got the light! If I let go, it turned off, so I applied a spring clamp to maintain the pressure and it stayed on. I went to bed and in the morning the tablet had booted into Android and looked just as I last saw it six months ago. I am so happy. Thank you so much.


----------



## nevertells

kkc0123 said:


> OH MY GOSH!
> 
> I can't believe I finally got a flashing home button. I had tried this sooo many times, always getting the openmulti error. Last resort, I went and bought a heating pad and wrapped the thing in it as above, until it was good and hot, then plugged it back into the computer and typed the sudo command again. It asked for me to press the button combination and try again. As soon as I pushed the power+home+vol down, it told me to release them and ran the whole thing, ending with All Done. I still didn't have the blinking light but plugged the touchpad into the charger as instructed. I kept watching for signs of life but saw nothing. I finally pinched the tablet next to the home button/charger port and got the light! If I let go, it turned off, so I applied a spring clamp to maintain the pressure and it stayed on. I went to bed and in the morning the tablet had booted into Android and looked just as I last saw it six months ago. I am so happy. Thank you so much.


Glad you got it up and running. But now you have to attach this spring clamp any time you want to charge it?

NT


----------



## kkc0123

No, it is charging now without the clamp and seems to be fine. Not sure what that was all about.


----------



## nevertells

kkc0123 said:


> No, it is charging now without the clamp and seems to be fine. Not sure what that was all about.


I would be leery of the charging cable that came with the TouchPad. It is notorious for being flaky. It could also turn out to be the USB charging port. I would not try to use the tablet when the cable is plugged in.

So what version and who's build are you currently running? Have you ever used Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox? There is a utility in the toolbox that allows you to flash the A6 firmware. It's advisable to do that every now and then or when you notice battery usage while asleep is higher than normal.

NT


----------



## kkc0123

It seems to charge fine from both the original and a replacement cable connected to the original charger. I am using CyanogenMod 9 nightly 4.0.4. I have never used the Toolbox you mention but I will look at it.


----------



## warriorpluto

checking doc files ...
could not find ../webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar or ../webosdoctorp305hstnhatt.jar
Aborted

ive used the search button but nothing. i have the file in my download folder but its still saying this. what do i need to do?


----------



## buckeyenut

heated up the TP with a heating pad...

still getting the Open Multi Failed, Unknown Error... multiple tries.

sadface

i guess I'll wait around for the next suggestion.


----------



## nevertells

buckeyenut said:


> heated up the TP with a heating pad...
> 
> still getting the Open Multi Failed, Unknown Error... multiple tries.
> 
> sadface
> 
> i guess I'll wait around for the next suggestion.


Have you read this whole thread or just the last couple of weeks worth?

NT


----------



## buckeyenut

I have read through the entire thread. every time there's something new to try, I try it. still no help for my TP. I still hold out hope for a fix eventually though. Like others have said, its more of a personal challenge at this point!


----------



## nevertells

buckeyenut said:


> I have read through the entire thread. every time there's something new to try, I try it. still no help for my TP. I still hold out hope for a fix eventually though. Like others have said, its more of a personal challenge at this point!


You have to keep in mind that this thread is going on three years old and Mr. Sullins has not done anything with Debrick to my knowledge in over two years. All the tips, trick and tactics mentioned here are the suggestions of other users who have taken additional steps besides what Debricking does in hopes of reviving their TouchPad. If you have taken the time to try all of them numerous times without success, then I would not hold your breath for something new to come along to save the day. I personally have been lucky and never had a TP brick on my yet. It is my belief and that of many others that certain TouchPads are prone to bricking and others are not. If you are one of the unfortunate that owns one that is, there is not much hope that you will be successful.

Good luck, NT


----------



## LopDog

Huge thanks Jcsullins, for all the tools you made for debrick and custom the hp touchpad :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## gsrnadeem

Hello,

Followed the steps, but got error
View attachment typescript.txt
:

QDL mode not found
Aborting.

Attached is the TypeScript. Any help is really appreciated. I've opened the Touchpad and made sure that the battery has a charge 4.05v from the battery (Red/Black didn't report any voltage tough)

Thanks,

Gaser


----------



## gmail25

I bought one HPTP 32GB. It decided to die one day and I followed the instructions which is easy if you understand the how/what/why. I've bought five more since they were "bricked" and have revived all of them. I gave a couple out to family and sold the other two. What I've found most of the time, is the HPTP needs to be charged. Since batter was part of the issue whether you know it or not, I've always plugged in the HPTP for at least two weeks and one month for good measure then do the procedure. By doing this, it kicks in a few minutes which you will need and the battery issue will be fixed. It's never failed! Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## nevertells

gmail25 said:


> I bought one HPTP 32GB. It decided to die one day and I followed the instructions which is easy if you understand the how/what/why. I've bought five more since they were "bricked" and have revived all of them. I gave a couple out to family and sold the other two. What I've found most of the time, is the HPTP needs to be charged. Since batter was part of the issue whether you know it or not, I've always plugged in the HPTP for at least two weeks and one month for good measure then do the procedure. By doing this, it kicks in a few minutes which you will need and the battery issue will be fixed. It's never failed! Hope this helps and good luck.


Unless you have read this entire thread, you don't understand the chance you are taking of making enemies of those you are selling formally bricked TouchPads to. Giving one to a friend or family member with the understanding that the TouchPad could without warning brick again, not so much. Just keep in mind, do not let the TouchPad battery drain down so low that the automatic shutdown happens. A good rule of thumb, while using it, at 20%, charge it. Done for the day, at 50% or less, charge it. And every couple of months, run the A6 flash from Mr. Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox unless you see battery sleep performance is getting worse, then run it immediately. Good tool to keep track of battery performance, Battery Monitor Widget.

NT


----------



## msawyer91

nevertells said:


> Unless you have read this entire thread, you don't understand the chance you are taking of making enemies of those you are selling formally bricked TouchPads to. Giving one to a friend or family member with the understanding that the TouchPad could without warning brick again, not so much. Just keep in mind, do not let the TouchPad battery drain down so low that the automatic shutdown happens. A good rule of thumb, while using it, at 20%, charge it. Done for the day, at 50% or less, charge it. And every couple of months, run the A6 flash from Mr. Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox unless you see battery sleep performance is getting worse, then run it immediately. Good tool to keep track of battery performance, Battery Monitor Widget.
> 
> NT


I could never in good conscience sell a TP that was formerly bricked, especially since it's done it multiple times. It stays on the TouchStone so it's always charged, and I made a note on my calendar every three months to flash the A6. My brother recently got an iPad for his birthday and gave me back the TouchPad I loaned him when his bricked. That one I never had an issue with, and wouldn't feel guilty selling. The one that's bricked, however, I could never sell. Sure I could give it away to a techie and tell him/her what to do if it bricks, but I would never charge money for it. Not even for $5 at a garage sale.


----------



## mikerofone

*TL;DR: Bug in TPDebrick v004/v005 for 64GB Touchpads: The wrong image files are referenced in tp64nobootie.cfg, flashing a 64GB Touchpad with a 32GB partition table, which prevent the Touchpad from booting and TPToolbox from working. Find fixed file contents posted below (can't attach file).*

# HP Touchpad 64GB Wifi Bootloader Restore Configuration for TPDebrick
# NOTE: Most of these files should be obtained from webOS 3.0.5 doctor
tz.mbn 786432 nocheck
appsboot-moboot.mbn 524288 nocheck
sbl3.mbn 393216 nocheck
rpm.mbn 262144 nocheck
ebr64.bin 208801 nocheck
sbl2.mbn 205801 nocheck
sbl1.mbn 204801 nocheck
mbr64.bin 0 nocheck

*Longer version*

Thanks to jcsullins for TPDebrick and everyone else for posting any solutions you found!

I found a HP Touchpad in an electronics recycling bin which had been completely drained. I didn't have the original charger so I used an 1.8Amp USB charger, but all I got was the blinking home button. By now I think I should have just let it charge for a day and it would have likely sprung to live, but since nothing happened after ~30 mins I started looking and tried TPDebrick.

The case didn't say the size of the device so I just tried all three settings: 16, 32, 64. It took several attempts since TPDebrick would start flashing and then bail while writing files, but every time I retried it got a bit further until it succeeded completely, at which point the Touchpad, after some more charging, showed the HP logo and then got stuck, no matter which size I selected in TPDebrick. I eventually found the TPToolbox but every operation failed due to errors in the LVM config. Stuff like

/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument

and the TPToolbox wipe failed since the partition table was smaller than the actual device (a check that was implemented in TPToolbox at some point). At some point I decided to look into the TPDebrick files and found the error. After fixing it as posted above and flashing in 64GB mode, TPToolbox worked and I could install Android. It's working now. 

Again, thanks jcsullins for all your work put into TBDebrick and TBToolbox! Super easy and foolproof to use! 

--------------------------

Some random other stuff I tried, which might be helpful for people in the future. All commands run under Linux Mint.

*I don't assume any responsibility if the below commands cause any harm to your device or data! Proceed at your own risk.*

*Determine Device Size if unknown*

If you don't know what size your device is (mine didn't turn on and didn't say it on the cover), you can figure out like this.

Download:


http://www.mediafire.com/download/9p7kv73k5nv9a4d/nova-installer-image-topaz.uimage (via [URL=http://www.mediafire]http://www.mediafire.com/download/9p7kv73k5nv9a4d)[/URL]
https://github.com/123Haynes/universal-novacom-installer/releases/tag/v1.4.1 (via [URL=http://123haynes.github]http://123haynes.github.io/universal-novacom-installer/)[/URL]

Install novacom and novaterm by running the novacom installer.

Reboot touchpad using power+home, and hold vol up as soon as screen lights up until you see the usb logo. Connect to your computer via USB.

Go to the directory where you save the nova-installer-image-topaz.uimage file and run:

novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uimage ; sleep 15 ; novaterm

If you get errors, keep retrying to run novaterm. It should connect after 30 seconds, showing this prompt:

[email protected]:/#

*The intelligent way*

Don't have the device right now, but I remember seeing this in the boot logs, so this might or might not work. Run the following command:

dmesg | grep mmcblk

It will produce a couple lines of output, and one will list what type of flash chip was initialized. It should have an indication of xxGB, which is your device's size. Great, that's all you need to know. Reboot your device by holding Power and Home for 30s to get it out of this mode again.

*The stupid bruteforce way*

I didn't find the size in the logs at first, and there were not many tools available (and parted kept crapping out) so I came up with a stupid bruteforce way that worked.

Run the following command:

for megs in 16 32 64 ; do echo -n "## $megs GB " ; dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 bs=970k count=1 of=/dev/null skip=${megs}000 > /dev/null 2>&1 && echo "OK" || "echo FAIL" ; done

It will try to read from the flash at ~16GB, ~32GB and ~64GB from the start, and print successful attempts. If this attempts to read at a position further out then the device supports, it will just hang (indefinitely). But by then you have the info you need: The last "## xxGB OK" printout is your device size.

For my 64GB pad, I got the following:

[email protected]:/# for megs in 16 32 64 ; do echo -n "## $megs GB " ; dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 bs=970k count=1 of=/dev/null skip=${megs}000 > /dev/null 2>&1 && echo "OK" || "echo FAIL" ; done
## 16 GB OK
## 32 GB OK
## 64 GB OK
[email protected]:/#

For a 32GB pad, it should look more like this:

[email protected]:/# for megs in 16 32 64 ; do echo -n "## $megs GB " ; dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 bs=970k count=1 of=/dev/null skip=${megs}000 > /dev/null 2>&1 && echo "OK" || "echo FAIL" ; done
## 16 GB OK
## 32 GB OK

<hangs indefinitely>

Once you've got this info, you need to reboot your Touchpad since it will hang. Reboot your device by holding Power and Home for 30s, which should also cause novaterm to quit and your terminal to be accessible again.

Use TPToolbox with wrongly flashed Touchpad

This might seem stupid but in case you have a Touchpad that you need to be formatted at a smaller size than it actually is (format 32GB pad to 16GB) here's how. I did that to my 64GB one at first since it was flashed to 32GB and I didn't know it.

*Quick and easy: Use TPToolbox version without size check.*

One way is to download an older TPToolbx version which does not explicitly checks for the correct device size and format the device from there.

Download TPToolbox-2014-05-18-v40.zip via https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23487008491965131 and then reset and wipe the device. *THIS WILL DESTROY ALL DATA ON YOUR TOUCHPAD! *Afterwards, use the current version to setup the partitions for and install Android.

I don't now if there will be a newer version of TPToolbox, but perhaps jcsullins could extend it to allow to manually override the check? 

*Manual way: Get around the TPToolbox partitioning errors by manually removing the Logical Volume Management metadata.*

*THIS WILL DESTROY ALL DATA ON YOUR TOUCHPAD!*

(I got the initial idea of fiddlng with this from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244)

Follow the same instructions I posted above for determining the TP's size, until you see the "[email protected]:/#" prompt.

First, confirm that the current metadata is broken:

[email protected]:/# lvm.static pvck /dev/mmcblk0p14
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument
Found label on /dev/mmcblk0p14, sector 1, type=LVM2 001
Found text metadata area: offset=4096, size=8450048
Found text metadata area: offset=63447236608, size=8388608
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument
[email protected]:/#

You'll recognize those errors from TPToolbox. Manually wipe the LVM metadata as follows (*THIS COMMAND EFFECTIVELY DELETES ALL DATA ON THE TP*):

[email protected]:/# lvm.static pvremove /dev/mmcblk0p14 -ff
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument
WARNING: Volume group store is not consistent
Really WIPE LABELS from physical volume "/dev/mmcblk0p14" of volume group "store" [y/n]? y
WARNING: Wiping physical volume label from /dev/mmcblk0p14 of volume group "store"
Labels on physical volume "/dev/mmcblk0p14" successfully wiped
[email protected]:/#

Good, now let's try the check again:

[email protected]:/# lvm.static pvck /dev/mmcblk0*
Device /dev/mmcblk0 not found (or ignored by filtering).
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p1
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p10
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p11
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p12
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p13
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p14
Device /dev/mmcblk0p2 not found (or ignored by filtering).
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p3
Device /dev/mmcblk0p4 not found (or ignored by filtering).
Device /dev/mmcblk0p5 not found (or ignored by filtering).
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p6
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p7
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p8
Could not find LVM label on /dev/mmcblk0p9
[email protected]:/#

No errors! Now you can load TPToolbox and create the Android partitions and stuff. You still won't be able to reset the Touchpad through TPToolbox because it contains a check against exactly that, but all the other commands should work.

I hope this will be useful to at least one other person.  Thanks again and keep your Touchpads alive!

Cheers

mikerofone


----------



## nevertells

@msawyer91,

Determining the memory size, ie, 16, 32 or 64GB, was discussed at length a while back. Unfortunately, I don't remember when or in what thread it was discussed. Multiple owners verified by looking at the part number on their TP as to which number confirmed the memory size. More on that in a minute. However, there is a much simpler way to determine which model you have. It's called Google. On the TouchPad, along the edge on the side where the volume control is, but on the end closest to the USB port, there is a small, almost invisible spring loaded tab/door/tray, or whatever you want to call it. By pressing on it with your fingernail or a paperclip, it will come open and on one side, you will find the part number of the tablet. Below is what I found on Google and I also verified the part number on my 32GB tablet against the one below. I have not been able to find one for the 64GB white TouchPad only sold in Europe, but logic would have it that if it's white and neither of the part numbers below appear in the same place, then it must be a 64GB. One other thing, there was a 32 GB TouchPad sold that supported wireless data via AT&T. I personally have never seen one or know of anyone who has owned one. But I'll bet that if you own one, that little drawer that pops out is for the sim card. So here are the part numbers:

16GB TouchPad part number- FB355UA#ABA

32GB TouchPad part number - FB359UA#ABA.

The fact that you could ferret out a bug in Mr. Sullins Debrick script and fix it as well as show some rather techie ways to determine the memory size tells me you know your stuff. Problem is, most folks that frequent these threads are not the techie type. Your efforts are appreciated. Hope Mr. Sullin's sees your post and incorporates your fix into his Debrick script. Fortunately, there are not a lot of 64GB TouchPads floating around out there.

Cheers, NT


----------



## mikerofone

Thanks nevertells, I did find this weird pull out tab and wondered what it's for, and had a similar assumption about models with SIM cards. But it never occurred to me look at the back side of it to find the model number! -_- I've done it just now and sure enough, it's FB420UA#ABA for my 64GB white Touchpad.

Also, I totally agree that those steps will likely not help anyone, but I wanted to dump it here anyways since I spent quite some time figuring it all out.  And who knows, perhaps someone with a weird broken Touchpad finds these useful to rebuild it. If not, well, at least it might have made me look smart on the internet, and isn't that what it's all about? :goodcry:

I guess the fact that the 64GB versions are rare is also why the bug went unnoticed so far. FWIW, it's both contained in v004 and v005. Since the OP of this thread seems to still link to v004, I'll just drop this here: http://downloads.codefi.re/jcsullins/tpdebrick/tpdebrick-v005.zip (no idea what the improvements wrt v004 are).


----------



## nevertells

So @msawyer91,

Where did you find information about a version 5 of debrick? That is one of the programs created by JC Sullins that he has never included with all of the other programs that he keeps on the server at androidfilehost.com. Just for clarification, what is the link for that you provided at the end of your last post?

NT


----------



## Steevieboy4u

Hope this helps you other Win7 64bit users as it's taken me over a week of searching and trial and error to get this issue sorted.

I was using ubuntu-14.04.3 64 bit version

If you get the following message:

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ script
Script started, file is typescript
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 16
*dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed*
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

On the Ubuntu desktop screen:

Click system settings (on the left hand side) then click software & Updates

Then on the Ubuntu Software tab *tick* community maintained free ..... (universe)

Then go back to terminal and run (just copy and paste everything between the " " below and press enter)

"sudo apt-get update"

"sudo apt-get install dfu-util"

"sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot"

"sudo apt-get install android-tools-fsutil"

Once these have been installed go back to the tpdebrick-v004 instructions and try again

It should now state Connect touchpad and Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds

Also note, when i did this it would not work so i pressed Power+Home+*VolUP* the touchpad then said now release buttons and away it went :grin:

All done it rebooted back into cyanogenmod boot screen and fired up as if nothing was ever wrong with it = Beauty! :grin:

Many thanks JCSullins I couldn't have fixed my Touchpad without you, by the way your Touchpad Toolbox is a masterpiece. Hope you keep adding to it in the furture.

We love our Touchpads, we've got 3 in our house and I've now got a happy 5 year old again who can now get back to playing Minecraft with his brother :emoji_u1f604:


----------



## fwbbadboy

Worked like a charm. You are a genius!


----------



## fwbbadboy

Worked like a charm. You are a genius!


----------



## luismc

nevertells said:


> luismc said:
> 
> 
> 
> What temperature did you let your Touchpads reach or for how long? I had mine at 63C ( didn't want to let it go over 65C) for about 3 hours connected to the charger and then around half an hour with tpdebrick in a loop and I'm still getting the 'open multi' error.
> 
> 
> 
> Warming the battery is not going to be the fix for every touchpad that is bricked.
Click to expand...

Not every bricked Touchpad, but apart from the loop script (which I tried running for even more than 72 hours long time ago) I haven't seen any other possible solutions for the 'open multi' problem, that is the one I mentioned in my post.



nevertells said:


> Have you read this thread?


Yes, pretty much the whole thing, I've been following it for ages now. And every few weeks I came back and read all the new posts.



nevertells said:


> There are lots of other solutions besides warming the battery which is a solution that has recently come to light.


As I said above, I've only seen and know about two possible solutions for the ***open multi*** issue: the loop, that might work if you are lucky, and heating it. If you know about any other that I missed out, I'd really appreciate if you could point me to it.



nevertells said:


> I'm just curious, how do you know exactly what temperature you had the battery warmed up to?


Using a thermometer


----------



## luismc

(removing duplicated post :s)


----------



## nevertells

luismc said:


> Not every bricked Touchpad, but apart from the loop script (which I tried running for even more than 72 hours long time ago) I haven't seen any other possible solutions for the 'open multi' problem, that is the one I mentioned in my post.
> 
> That is why I asked you if you had read the entire thread to make sure you saw all the possible solutions.
> 
> As I said above, I've only seen and know about two possible solutions for the ***open multi*** issue: the loop, that might work if you are lucky, and heating it. If you know about any other that I missed out, I'd really appreciate if you could point me to it.
> 
> Nope, it it is not in this thread, then you've seen all solutions that are currently out there.
> 
> BTW, you said you come back read the newest posts every couple of weeks. How come it took you almost three months to answer mine? :grin:
> 
> NT


----------



## luismc

nevertells said:


> BTW, you said you come back read the newest posts every couple of weeks. How come it took you almost three months to answer mine? :grin:


You really like to split hairs, don't you?  I never said "couple", I said "few". And it was closer to 2 months than 3, but nevermind 

But anyway, if you want the details: when I asked my question I "followed" the thread but I forgot to enable email notifications; as I hadn't received any I thought no one had replied yet. Finding it a bit strange after so long, I came the other day to have a look and saw all the new posts, including your reply to me.


----------



## nevertells

luismc said:


> You really like to split hairs, don't you?  I never said "couple", I said "few". And it was closer to 2 months than 3, but nevermind But anyway, if you want the details: when I asked my question I "followed" the thread but I forgot to enable email notifications; as I hadn't received any I thought no one had replied yet. Finding it a bit strange after so long, I came the other day to have a look and saw all the new posts, including your reply to me.


Oops! You're right, you did say a few. Sure was a long few. :grin:

NT


----------



## beeson76

I want to thank all for the help in getting my touchpad back to life. I went through the whole process and nothing worked until I did these things.

1. Warm the touchpad even BEFORE you start the debrick process and keep it warm. I simply used the heat pad that you stick in the microwave. I cooked it for one minute and 25 seconds. And I kept reheating it until the whole process. I was stubborn and did not do this thinking that it was a crazy idea but nothing seemed to work. I said as a last resort "ok now I will try the heating pad." Within 3 minutes of putting the Touchpad on it, I saw signs of life by the home key blinking intermittantly. So this works!!!!!

2. Use Ubuntu 12.04.5 32 Bit. I used the newest version of Ubuntu 14 64 bit and did not have success with it. But it may of been because my Touchpad was not heated up before hand either.

3. This is obvious but I will restress it. Follow the OP exactly to the letter. Plug it in exactly when jcsullins tells you to plug it in and hit the button combo exactly and for how long etc.

4. Besides the OP by jcsullins a good reference to start with is msawyer91 on page 156. It seemed like he had a lot of experience with the ups and downs of getting it to work and keeping it to work that I would start there. From msawyer91's post you can pretty well figure out how to install the 2 files...ADB and fastboot and DFU-util on post #1541 and page 155.

I would like to thank all for the help but special thanks goes to jcsullins for the expertise and the programs and mysawyer91 for the experience.


----------



## nevertells

beeson76 said:


> I want to thank all for the help in getting my touchpad back to life. I went through the whole process and nothing worked until I did these things.
> 
> 1. Warm the touchpad even BEFORE you start the debrick process and keep it warm. I simply used the heat pad that you stick in the microwave. I cooked it for one minute and 25 seconds. And I kept reheating it until the whole process. I was stubborn and did not do this thinking that it was a crazy idea but nothing seemed to work. I said as a last resort "ok now I will try the heating pad." Within 3 minutes of putting the Touchpad on it, I saw signs of life by the home key blinking intermittantly. So this works!!!!!
> 
> 2. Use Ubuntu 12.04.5 32 Bit. I used the newest version of Ubuntu 14 64 bit and did not have success with it. But it may of been because my Touchpad was not heated up before hand either.
> 
> 3. This is obvious but I will restress it. Follow the OP exactly to the letter. Plug it in exactly when jcsullins tells you to plug it in and hit the button combo exactly and for how long etc.
> 
> 4. Besides the OP by jcsullins a good reference to start with is msawyer91 on page 156. It seemed like he had a lot of experience with the ups and downs of getting it to work and keeping it to work that I would start there. From msawyer91's post you can pretty well figure out how to install the 2 files...ADB and fastboot and DFU-util on post #1541 and page 155.
> 
> I would like to thank all for the help but special thanks goes to jcsullins for the expertise and the programs and mysawyer91 for the experience.


Mr. Sullin's OP specifically says in the sentence before the instructions start that you have to use Ubuntu 12.04.5 32 Bit. So your using the 64 bit version was why you did not have success at first, not because you had not warmed it up yet. Glad you found that warming your TP helped, it may not for everyone. It's good that you point out about msawyer91's helpful posts and I'm not trying to beat my own drum here, but a lot of the info that was covered in the back and forth between the two of us may help keep your tablet alive once you get it working again. Just because you get it debricked does not mean it will last if you don't take care of it and in some cases, you may be one of the unfortunate owners who owns a TouchPad that will brick again no matter what you do to it. Good luck.

NT


----------



## britoso

Are there any new developments on the "Invalid openmulti response, unable to write file" problem?

I've tried modifying the script to try transferring each file 100 times, and then move on the next file. It did not help.

One point to note is that I did successfully recover this very touchpad via the v004 script about a year ago.

The* second time* (now) it refuses to write/transfer the file.



> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.


Maybe i didn't microwave it for long enough...


----------



## nevertells

britoso said:


> Are there any new developments on the "Invalid openmulti response, unable to write file" problem?
> 
> I've tried modifying the script to try transferring each file 100 times, and then move on the next file. It did not help.
> 
> One point to note is that I did successfully recover this very touchpad via the v004 script about a year ago.
> 
> The* second time* (now) it refuses to write/transfer the file.
> 
> Maybe i didn't microwave it for long enough...


Microwave it? You're kidding, right?

If you have read all of this thread, then you know as much as anyone else.

NT


----------



## phoenix74

I tried everything under the sun to get my fire sale 32GB touchpad to show up under tpdebrick and QPST. No combination of button mashing would make a USB device show up when connected to either Windows or Linux. I tried charging for a day on the touchstone, a day with the stock wall charger, and a day with a .7 amp samsung wall charger. Nothind brought the touchpad back to life... Because no usb device would show up tpdebrick would always time out at the "press vol down + power+ home" with a QDL mode not found error. Looking at dmesg output in ubuntu it never even recognized a usb device being connected at any point.

Since I figured I had nothing to lose at this point, I went ahead and popped the case open following the instructions at:

https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/HP+TouchPad+Battery+Replacement/6082

I don't reccomend this for the faint of heart. There's lots of popping and scary-amounts of force required to get the touchpad open, and you WILL break the tabs that secure the display unit to the case.

After opening the case and removing the battery, I thought I'd check the voltage. The wires on the battery connector are:

Red1 Red2 Green Yellow Blue Black1 Black2

Seeing as there appear to be two cells in the battery pack I figured the two red and two black correspond to each cell. With a probe on Red1 and Black 1 I read 0 volts. Same for Red 2 + Black 2.

Now here's where it gets funny. I leave the positive probe on Red 1 and touch the yellow/blue/green wires with the negative probe and read something like .42 volts....interesting, then when I move the negative back to Black 1 I now get 3.62 volts! So I tried the same with Red2/Black 2. No voltage at first, touch the yellow/green/blue get some low readings, then back to black, 3.62 volts there too!

As best I can tell the red/yellow/blue wires must be some sort of signaling channel to the battery controller circuitry and probing them "woke up" the battery controller. If anyone has better details on the battery pinouts please share.

I put everything back together, and low and behold the touchpad boots right up and shows 50% battery remaining now. Success! well, mostly. I had to open it AGAIN, breaking one of the few clips I hadn't broken the first time, because 1/2 the digitizer was dead due to a loose zif ribbon cable. The second re-assembly was succesful and I'm back to a 100% functioning touchpad.

Anyway, if you're comfortable doing it, and as a last resort before using your touchpad as a door stop or tossing it, I recommend pulling the battery and trying the same thing I did.

Hope this helps someone!

PS: Even with most of the retaining clips broken the display unit is pretty stable in the rear shell. If you still have a well-fitting HP folio/flip case that helps hold things together pretty well too.

As always, thanks to JC Sullins, Nevertells, Roland, and all the other people that have kept our touchpads working and useful over the years!


----------



## BillBaroud

Hi,

My touchpad 64Gb was always failing at

Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10001c00; 70776 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10001c00 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10002000; 69752 bytes left.
Invalid Response: 0e 57 72 69 74 65 20 75 6e 73 75 63 63 65 73 73 66 75 6c 0a
Cannot write file appsboot-moboot.mbn
Aborted.

so i had a pause to the qdload.pl script, in the uploadFile2 sub

sub uploadFile2 {
my $fd = shift;
my $address = shift;
my $filename = shift;
my $response;

my %sentPackets = ();

local $/ = undef;

return undef if ( !open( FILE, $filename ) );
my $data = <FILE>;
close FILE;

while ( length $data ) {
my $chunk = substr( $data, 0, 1024 );

my $restOfData =
substr( $data, length($chunk), length($data) - length($chunk) );

print "Writing ", length($chunk), " bytes to 0x",
sprintf( '%.8x', $address ), "; ", length($restOfData),
" bytes left.\n";

return undef
if ( !writeChunk2( $fd, $address, $chunk, \%sentPackets ) );

$address += length($chunk);
$data = $restOfData;

#select(undef, undef, undef, 0.1);
}

my $numout = scalar keys %sentPackets;

while ( $numout > 0 ) {
if ( !( $response = readPacket( $fd, 5.0 ) ) ) {
print "Failed to receive ACK for ", $numout, " packets\n";
foreach my $packet ( keys %sentPackets ) {
print "Outstanding: 0x", $packet, "\n";
}
exit 1;
}

my @responseBytes = unpack( 'C*', $response );
if ( scalar @responseBytes != 5 || $responseBytes[0] != 8 ) {
print "Invalid Response: ", serialize($response), "\n";
exit 1;
}

my $ackpacket;
$ackpacket = sprintf(
'%.2x%.2x%.2x%.2x',
$responseBytes[4], $responseBytes[3],
$responseBytes[2], $responseBytes[1]
);

delete $sentPackets{$ackpacket};
$numout = scalar keys %sentPackets;
print "Response: ACK 0x", $ackpacket, " (outstanding: ", $numout, ")\n";
sleep(0.3);
}

return 1;
}

... and then i got a "ALL DONE" at the first try. May be it was only chance, but if others TP64 owners have the same problem, they can try this solution


----------



## azack

anyone fine a fix for:

Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
netchip mode not found
Aborted.


----------



## nevertells

azack said:


> anyone fine a fix for:
> 
> Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
> netchip mode not found
> Aborted.


Any issues that have had solutions found for them are posted and discussed in this thread. Have you read the thread?

NT


----------



## azack

nevertells said:


> Any issues that have had solutions found for them are posted and discussed in this thread. Have you read the thread?
> 
> NT


yes i searched the topic, just 162 pages...


----------



## nevertells

azack said:


> yes i searched the topic, just 162 pages...


I asked if you had read the thread? I would not trust the seach function. If, you want a chance at finding a solution, read it.

NT


----------



## martipello

went through the tpdebrick after the tp ran out of battery and wouldnt turn on (flashing home button followed by battery and question mark) everything looked fine after running the tpdebrick but it seems to have lost any and all partitions ive tried the new tp_toolbox (very nice btw) but no success and ive just tried the new bypass hp activation but to no avail it still will not boot anything other than recovery, clockworkmod and webos, loading up cwm tells me it cannot mount data,

ive tried several fixes through the tp_toolbox for fixing the partitions but it comes back with errors like problem w/ vgchange, -ay.

so my question is.. "is it dead jim?" or is there a last resort that google is hiding from me?

thanks for all your hard work its definitely been worth the journey and money between hp and yourselves.


----------



## martipello

sorry completely my own stupidity it turns out i was trying to do ./tpdebrick 16 when it was 32, went through the process again and the touch pad is up and running again hopefully this will help some other idiot :lol:


----------



## nevertells

martipello said:


> sorry completely my own stupidity it turns out i was trying to do ./tpdebrick 16 when it was 32, went through the process again and the touch pad is up and running again hopefully this will help some other idiot :lol:


Good for you that you figured it out on your own. Just wondering, in reading through this thread did you happen to find the discussion on how to determine which TouchPad you have? There has also been discussion on what to do once you get your TouchPad up and running again in hopes of keeping it healthy. You found one of the caveats of not letting one's tablet drain down to zero.

NT


----------



## knoxie

Hey thanks!! to the OP XD

This worked for me on my 16gb TP, my kids ran it down so low and I got the dreaded white light left and right on the home button, I tried everything to get it working but failed, I was going to give up then stumbled accross this thread.

I went to the Ubuntu site and downloaded the DVD image, burned that to a DVD and booted with it as a live CD, not being used to the OS it took me a while to find the terminal window, top left of screen and search for terminal and up it pops!

Now I followed the instructions on the first page of the post and got this error (it seems others have as well) and I qoute the fix from another user on here.

I got this error

*dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed*
Aborted.

I followed @Steevieboy4u post on page 161 of this thread and that fixed that problem (remember if you copy and paste his commands to remove the quotes from the commands!)

Ok so the script starts working and it asks me to plug in the touchpad, I plug in and hold the power,vol down and the home button for 30 seconds and nothing? I then do the same with the vol up and nothing? I then get this error.

*QDL mode not found
Aborting.*

I was sure that I had done everything right, so I unplugged the USB cable, plugged my phone in to the cable and the phone started charging so I figured the cable must be good? *WRONG!* on a whim I tried another USB cable and bam within a few seconds it was off, I let the script run for about 3 mins until it told me it was done and the battery charge Icon appeared, I plugged it in to the original charger and away it went, its all back and working now. :ANGEL:

Major thanks to @jcsullins for this fix, so it seems the *USB cable really matters*, I am guessing the charging side of the cable was good but the data side of it wasnt? anyway try different cables is the tip here! oh and dont assume just because you get the QDL error that the tablet processor has burned as other posts have said in other forums dont assume that at all, I would hate to see these quality tablets being thrown away when all it takes is half an hour and a little reading.

Good luck to all with this, I made sure that i loaded a low battery warning app on the TP now so this should not happen again.

Good Luck! :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## jetcat33

I am trying to debrick a 32GB 3G/4G device. Debricking stops and aborts at the netchip mode line. I am using the tpdebrick 32 command. Is there a trick to debricking a 32GB 3G/4G device?

Also, my device is showing up in my USB logs as a Google device (the following is from my Mac OS X output):

Android:

Product ID: 0xd00d

Vendor ID: 0x18d1 (Google Inc.)

Version: 1.00

Serial Number:

Speed: Up to 480 Mb/sec

Manufacturer: Google

Location ID: 0x14200000 / 7

Current Available (mA): 500

Current Required (mA): 500

Does this have any affect on debricking?


----------



## ashishbhandare

Thank you so much for the steps to help debrick.

I have a HP touchpad 16GB and I had installed CM9 with the option to remove Webos. Worked great until after an year my son discharged it all the way though, showed a ? sign upon charging. Here are the steps I took to fix it:

1. Debrick it. All Done.

2. Upon reboot, it loads up the selection screen however hangs upon selecting Cyanogenmod.

3. I tried to run webos doctor 3.0 and 3.5 however both aborted at step 8.

3. So I decided to remove Android - I chose the option to run Acmeuninstaller (2 penguins) and it ran into errors:

unable to resume store-cm--data

unable to resume store-media

problem reactivating media

resize fat failed. You probably want to run fsck on it later

there does not seem to be a kernel installed. May need to run webos doctor.

4. Now my tablet had the Exclaimation sign with www.palm.com/ROM. Running webos doctor again still hangs at 8%.

What do I do now? Please help. Hope I did not mess it up completely.

Please HELP!! With this debrick step I think I am one step closer but does not work yet!


----------



## jcsullins

ashishbhandare said:


> Thank you so much for the steps to help debrick.
> 
> I have a HP touchpad 16GB and I had installed CM9 with the option to remove Webos. Worked great until after an year my son discharged it all the way though, showed a ? sign upon charging. Here are the steps I took to fix it:
> 
> 1. Debrick it. All Done.
> 2. Upon reboot, it loads up the selection screen however hangs upon selecting Cyanogenmod.
> 3. I tried to run webos doctor 3.0 and 3.5 however both aborted at step 8.
> 3. So I decided to remove Android - I chose the option to run Acmeuninstaller (2 penguins) and it ran into errors:
> unable to resume store-cm--data
> unable to resume store-media
> problem reactivating media
> resize fat failed. You probably want to run fsck on it later
> there does not seem to be a kernel installed. May need to run webos doctor.
> 4. Now my tablet had the Exclaimation sign with www.palm.com/ROM. Running webos doctor again still hangs at 8%.
> 
> What do I do now? Please help. Hope I did not mess it up completely.
> 
> Please HELP!! With this debrick step I think I am one step closer but does not work yet!


You need to use Touchpad Toolbox and do a "Complete Data Reset"

Here's the TPToolbox thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314


----------



## ashishbhandare

jcsullins said:


> You need to use Touchpad Toolbox and do a "Complete Data Reset"
> 
> Here's the TPToolbox thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314


I am excited to try it. Thank you JC.

I will try it tonight and send an update.


----------



## Steevieboy4u

ashishbhandare said:


> I am excited to try it. Thank you JC.
> I will try it tonight and send an update.


Well .....did it work?


----------



## jzheadley

So I tried running tpdebrick like usual and it threw some weird ssh key error. Any way to fix this? I've used tpdebrick multiple times before and its never thrown this


----------



## ashishbhandare

ashishbhandare said:


> I am excited to try it. Thank you JC.
> 
> I will try it tonight and send an update.


JC - Like I said the tablet was stuck at Exclaimation sign with www.palm.com/ROM without being able to turn it off. That night it went dead even with plugged into charger. Now it is not responsive even after a couple of days of continous charging 

Anything I can do to bring some charge back into the TP, so I can try your recommended process above?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You need to use Touchpad Toolbox and do a "Complete Data Reset"
Here's the TPToolbox thread: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2756314


----------



## nevertells

ashishbhandare said:


> JC - Like I said the tablet was stuck at Exclaimation sign with www.palm.com/ROM without being able to turn it off. That night it went dead even with plugged into charger. Now it is not responsive even after a couple of days of continous charging
> 
> Anything I can do to bring some charge back into the TP, so I can try your recommended process above?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You need to use Touchpad Toolbox and do a "Complete Data Reset"
> Here's the TPToolbox thread: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2756314


If you have read this entire thread and not seen a solution, then you are pretty much dead. You do not mention whether of not you tried running the "Complete Data Reset" from TouchPad Toolbox or not. You said you were going to try it that night. Did you? Now you come back two week later? Read or reread the thread and if no solution is found, you know where the recycle bin is located.

NT


----------



## ashishbhandare

nevertells said:


> If you have read this entire thread and not seen a solution, then you are pretty much dead. You do not mention whether of not you tried running the "Complete Data Reset" from TouchPad Toolbox or not. You said you were going to try it that night. Did you? Now you come back two week later? Read or reread the thread and if no solution is found, you know where the recycle bin is located.
> 
> NT


NT,

I could not run the 'complete data reset' since my tablet went dead by the time i got home, as it was not turning off from the plam.com/ROM screen. So it took me long to keep it connected to power to get some life back but it is not charging now may be because there is no OS on it I believe.

I need to get the USB logo or at least the Palm.com/ROM screen back.

Are you indicating throw it given what I am saying?

Thanks.


----------



## nevertells

ashishbhandare said:


> NT,
> 
> I could not run the 'complete data reset' since my tablet went dead by the time i got home, as it was not turning off from the plam.com/ROM screen. So it took me long to keep it connected to power to get some life back but it is not charging now may be because there is no OS on it I believe.
> 
> I need to get the USB logo or at least the Palm.com/ROM screen back.
> 
> Are you indicating throw it given what I am saying?
> 
> Thanks.


No, I am saying make sure you have thoroughly read and reread the thread and not found a solution. Then you are pretty much done unless J.C. Sullins wants to chime in like he did with his suggestion to run the complete data reset and offer you some other suggestion he may have. Sans that, it's recycle bin time. I know that's hard to swallow, but we are talking about a tablet that is going on 5 years old which has always had a history of bricking itself when least expected, I.E., the reason Mr. Sullins created this thread in the first place. What I have learned over the years, some TouchPads seem to have a penchant for bricking no matter what you try, while others do not. Some folks seem to have better luck using Mr. Sullin's Debricking script and others don't. All kinds of tips and tricks have been posted in this thread, some help, others don't. Maybe you can try offering it up on Ebay for parts if it is in fairly good condition. That's all I got @ashishbhandare. It's been a fun ride, but at some point you have to put the old horse down and get a new one. Good luck.

P.S. Almost forgot to mention, no OS has nothing to do with it not charging. Charging is taken care of by the A6 firmware and the physical charging circuits. Like just about all computers, this tablet has a bios that handles everything to get the tablet booted up and then the OS takes over for the most part.

NT


----------



## ashishbhandare

nevertells said:


> No, I am saying make sure you have thoroughly read and reread the thread and not found a solution. Then you are pretty much done unless J.C. Sullins wants to chime in like he did with his suggestion to run the complete data reset and offer you some other suggestion he may have. Sans that, it's recycle bin time. I know that's hard to swallow, but we are talking about a tablet that is going on 5 years old which has always had a history of bricking itself when least expected, I.E., the reason Mr. Sullins created this thread in the first place. What I have learned over the years, some TouchPads seem to have a penchant for bricking no matter what you try, while others do not. Some folks seem to have better luck using Mr. Sullin's Debricking script and others don't. All kinds of tips and tricks have been posted in this thread, some help, others don't. Maybe you can try offering it up on Ebay for parts if it is in fairly good condition. That's all I got @ashishbhandare. It's been a fun ride, but at some point you have to put the old horse down and get a new one. Good luck.
> 
> P.S. Almost forgot to mention, no OS has nothing to do with it not charging. Charging is taken care of by the A6 firmware and the physical charging circuits. Like just about all computers, this tablet has a bios that handles everything to get the tablet booted up and then the OS takes over for the most part.
> 
> NT


Ok thanks NT. I will wait to see if JC has something to say or else I will keep charging the TP with different chargers to see if the screen comes back to life 

Thanks,

Ashish


----------



## Steevieboy4u

Have you tried going through the OP step by step again? i.e using Ubuntu etc as mine didn't respond to anything after a while, totally blank screen etc If I were you I'd stick it on charge again for at least 24 hours to make sure the battery has actually got some charge in it then try doing the debrick routine again from scratch.

Good luck


----------



## ashishbhandare

Steevieboy4u said:


> Have you tried going through the OP step by step again? i.e using Ubuntu etc as mine didn't respond to anything after a while, totally blank screen etc If I were you I'd stick it on charge again for at least 24 hours to make sure the battery has actually got some charge in it then try doing the debrick routine again from scratch.
> 
> Good luck


As you said, I tried it. It ran till the step 'check doc files' however could not proceed further since the tablet wont boot. As in the message was "hold power/center button and volume down for 30 secs'. I did but still did not the USB logo to come up. It is still connected to charging but no luck.


----------



## Steevieboy4u

Did you try doing it with the volume 'UP' button pressed instead. My was the opposite to the OP, the screen was totally blank then as soon as I did this it sprang into life and started doing the debricking routine


----------



## rabbid_fan_99

I don't know if this will help anyone else, but after a dozen tries of the home+power+vol_up reboot and not getting it to connect, I thought, why not try vol_down. first time it connected and started running the script. Still don't know if it is debricked, it just finished as I was typing this.


----------



## Steevieboy4u

Think it would be best if people tried pressing both the Vol 'DOWN' button then if that doesn't work try pressing the Vol 'UP' button as I'm sure it depends on the rom your using prior it bricking.

I know some roms causes the Vol up and down to be reversed, i.e. you have to press Vol up to decrease the Volume so this might be the issue, I know I had to do the opposite to what JCSullins stated in the OP.

Is this correct JCSullins?


----------



## JohnBrown25

deleted


----------



## nevertells

Best way to explain this Steevieboy, would be to compare it to a PC running Windows. Until you actually see the "Starting Windows" screen, your PC is still operating from commands from the PC's bios not Windows. Same goes for an Android device or in this case a WebOS tablet. When you are pressing volume up or down and the home button, you are not doing anything with Android yet. When you reboot out of Android or turn a TouchPad on, vol. up and vol. down are controlled by the WebOS firmware. Depending on which key press sequence, you are either trying to enter WebOS recovery or the boot loader. Whatever the particular Android Rom you were running has no effect on those buttons until it is up and running. Hope that helps.

NT


----------



## Steevieboy4u

That does make sense, it was just a guess to why some people have to press vol down and others have to press vol up to get it to work?


----------



## nevertells

The two main keypresses to remember is the power + home key to force a reboot and power + volume up takes you to WebOS recovery, except for Mr. Sullin's instruction #24 which says "Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds".

NT


----------



## gepamal

Hello, I'm having the "netchip mode not found" issue.

I have tried several methods without success. My TP is a 32G, 4G model which might have something to do?
Here's the dmesg output:

[ 3679.005788] cdc_acm 2-1.3:1.2: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
[ 3679.006971] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm
[ 3679.006977] cdc_acm: USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
[ 3679.014211] cdc_ether 2-1.3:1.0: usb0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3, CDC Ethernet Device, 26:82:a5:4a:19:72
[ 3679.014256] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether
[ 3679.053204] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): usb0: link is not ready
[ 3679.076362] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): usb0: link becomes ready
[ 3689.916943] usb0: no IPv6 routers present
[ 3848.859547] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 22
[ 3848.859638] cdc_ether 2-1.3:1.0: usb0: unregister 'cdc_ether' usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3, CDC Ethernet Device

Any clue?
Kind regards


----------



## nevertells

gepamal said:


> Hello, I'm having the "netchip mode not found" issue.
> 
> I have tried several methods without success. My TP is a 32G, 4G model which might have something to do?
> Here's the dmesg output:
> 
> [ 3679.005788] cdc_acm 2-1.3:1.2: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
> [ 3679.006971] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm
> [ 3679.006977] cdc_acm: USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
> [ 3679.014211] cdc_ether 2-1.3:1.0: usb0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3, CDC Ethernet Device, 26:82:a5:4a:19:72
> [ 3679.014256] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether
> [ 3679.053204] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): usb0: link is not ready
> [ 3679.076362] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): usb0: link becomes ready
> [ 3689.916943] usb0: no IPv6 routers present
> [ 3848.859547] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 22
> [ 3848.859638] cdc_ether 2-1.3:1.0: usb0: unregister 'cdc_ether' usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3, CDC Ethernet Device
> 
> Any clue?
> Kind regards


Which version of Debrick are you using, v004 or v005? How much of this debrick thread have you read? I seem to remember that the 32gb 4G TouchPad may have issues with being debricked.

NT

NT


----------



## gepamal

nevertells said:


> Which version of Debrick are you using, v004 or v005? How much of this debrick thread have you read? I seem to remember that the 32gb 4G TouchPad may have issues with being debricked.


I pretty much follow this topic since inception. There're only a couple posts related to this specific issue.

I've been in direct contact in the past with JCSullins via IRC (and donated) but he doesn't seem to be reading these posts anymore.

I'm using v005 on Ubuntu 12.04 32 bits, also tried v004 and even v1 for that matter.

I've already revived half a dozen TPs before but am still stuck with this 4G and another 64G which partitioning seems hosed after TPdebrick.

Thanks


----------



## nevertells

gepamal said:


> I pretty much follow this topic since inception. There're only a couple posts related to this specific issue.
> 
> I've been in direct contact in the past with JCSullins via IRC (and donated) but he doesn't seem to be reading these posts anymore.
> 
> I'm using v005 on Ubuntu 12.04 32 bits, also tried v004 and even v1 for that matter.
> 
> I've already revived half a dozen TPs before but am still stuck with this 4G and another 64G which partitioning seems hosed after TPdebrick.
> 
> Thanks


I checked and he did visit Rootzwiki today, but don't know if he checks this thread or not. I've heard the best way to communicate with him is via IRC.

You may have found a TouchPad that is just not going to cooperate. Good luck

NT


----------



## Do Not Touch

gepamal said:


> I pretty much follow this topic since inception. There're only a couple posts related to this specific issue.
> I've been in direct contact in the past with JCSullins via IRC (and donated) but he doesn't seem to be reading these posts anymore.
> I'm using v005 on Ubuntu 12.04 32 bits, also tried v004 and even v1 for that matter.
> I've already revived half a dozen TPs before but am *still stuck with this 4G and another 64G which partitioning seems hosed after TPdebrick.*
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure the 4G hasn't been successfully debricked, yet, but my memory is failing faster than any SSD (my parents didn't spring for the extended warranty on my memory when they placed the order for me).

The 64GB Pandas fell victim to a bug discovered by mikerofone, which he beautifully detailed in a post on page 160 of this thread. His fix may rescue your hosed Panda.


----------



## gepamal

Do Not Touch said:


> I'm pretty sure the 4G hasn't been successfully debricked, yet, but my memory is failing faster than any SSD (my parents didn't spring for the extended warranty on my memory when they placed the order for me). The 64GB Pandas fell victim to a bug discovered by mikerofone, which he beautifully detailed in a post on page 160 of this thread. His fix may rescue your hosed Panda.


Will check it out, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jcsullins

gepamal said:


> I pretty much follow this topic since inception. There're only a couple posts related to this specific issue.
> 
> I've been in direct contact in the past with JCSullins via IRC (and donated) but he doesn't seem to be reading these posts anymore.
> 
> I'm using v005 on Ubuntu 12.04 32 bits, also tried v004 and even v1 for that matter.
> 
> I've already revived half a dozen TPs before but am still stuck with this 4G and another 64G which partitioning seems hosed after TPdebrick.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry for the delayed response; I've been dealing with some nonsense that's keeping me stressed out.

Anyway, for some time now, I've been working to drastically improve TPdebrick to make it easier to use,

more reliable and address a number of issues that I've seen (essentially anything BUT the open-multi issue).

This work has resulted in a top-to-bottom overhaul of TPdebrick (actually, it won't be called that anymore).

Contact me on IRC so we can see how well it works for you.


----------



## gepamal

jcsullins said:


> Sorry for the delayed response; I've been dealing with some nonsense that's keeping me stressed out.
> Anyway, for some time now, I've been working to drastically improve TPdebrick to make it easier to use,
> more reliable and address a number of issues that I've seen (essentially anything BUT the open-multi issue).
> This work has resulted in a top-to-bottom overhaul of TPdebrick (actually, it won't be called that anymore).
> Contact me on IRC so we can see how well it works for you.


Thanks, man. Just repaired my TP64 after I modified the tp64nobootie file to nocheck, and installed CM12. Works like a charm.
Remains the TP32 4G which I can't get past the netchip mode error. I suspect that when trying to establish a cdc-ether connection the script encounters another hardware configuration (3G chip?) and fails to connect to Gadget.


----------



## topher67

jcsullins said:


> &#8230;
> 
> more reliable and address a number of issues that I've seen (essentially anything BUT the open-multi issue).
> 
> &#8230; ..


Is that due to open multi error being hardware related? Or just indicative of a truly dead TP?

Peace


----------



## Do Not Touch

jcsullins said:


> ... I've been working to drastically improve TPdebrick to make it easier to use, more reliable and address a number of issues that I've seen (essentially anything BUT the open-multi issue). This work has resulted in a top-to-bottom overhaul of TPdebrick (actually, it won't be called that anymore). ...


A rose by any other name would smell as sweet.

I can't wait to try out the new and improved debricking abilities of Thingamajig. I've got a couple of long-dead TouchPads that were not revived with TPdebrick.


----------



## gepamal

And... he did it again.

JC Sullins helped me revive a 4G we tought long dead (netchip mode error)

I'm guessing he's vastly improved the capabilities of TPDebrick and is ready to tackle almost all issues you guys can have.

It's now running his CM12.1 (unfortunately without SIM support, but beggars, right?)

I will closely monitor the battery drain which is one of this version's issues.

Thanks again, JC, you're a great developer and a good person


----------



## nevertells

gepamal said:


> And... he did it again.
> 
> JC Sullins helped me revive a 4G we tought long dead (netchip mode error)
> 
> I'm guessing he's vastly improved the capabilities of TPDebrick and is ready to tackle almost all issues you guys can have.
> 
> It's now running his CM12.1 (unfortunately without SIM support, but beggars, right?)
> 
> I will closely monitor the battery drain which is one of this version's issues.
> 
> Thanks again, JC, you're a great developer and a good person


If you are really concerned with the battery drain, there are several apps in the Play Store that will shut your TouchPad down at whatever percentage you choose.

NT


----------



## nevertells

Carey4782 said:


> I bought a "dead" 32Gb TP for $20. It only ever had WebOS installed. It would not take a charge, not even a blinking home button. I put it on a touchstand for a few hours and then plugged it in again. Guess what? A fully functional 12.1!
> 
> Update - not turning wifi off or to on when charging cause it to go dead again. Plugging in for several hours did not work but putting it back on the stand and then plugging in did work.


Please don't post the same question in multiple threads, especially when your question is off topic. I answered your question in the other thread.

Thank, NT


----------



## diceccoj

@jcsullins You, sir, are a wizard. And I mean that in the best possible way. Well done. TP is charging and is coming back to life. Should I just send the typescript unsolicited through IRC? Thanks!


----------



## Alex_Potter

Fighting with 4G Touchpad with netchip mode error. Is there are any chance I can test debrick v005 as well? Not sure how to find @jcsullins on IRC.


----------



## nevertells

Alex_Potter said:


> Fighting with 4G Touchpad with netchip mode error. Is there are any chance I can test debrick v005 as well? Not sure how to find @jcsullins on IRC.


 #cyanogenmod-dev

This is the main CM developer channel. This channel is for everyone who needs help building CyanogenMod for their device or porting it to a new device. This channel requires you to have a registered nick. This is a developer-only channel. This is NOT for CM installation support.

#cyanogenmod-touchpad

This channel supports the HP touchpad (codename: tenderloin).

NT


----------



## [email protected]

aaarrrrggg.. got to the the last step and it errored out see below, any help greatly appreciated?

Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
Waiting for ping check...
Checking/updating known_hosts...
Copying A6 files...
Unable to negotiate with 192.168.7.7 port 22: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
lost connection
A6 files copy failed.
Aborted.


----------



## nevertells

[email protected] said:


> aaarrrrggg.. got to the the last step and it errored out see below, any help greatly appreciated?
> 
> Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
> Waiting for ping check...
> Checking/updating known_hosts...
> Copying A6 files...
> Unable to negotiate with 192.168.7.7 port 22: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
> lost connection
> A6 files copy failed.
> Aborted.


How much of this thread have you read? Most questions/problems have been asked and answered at least once.

Also, you might want to supply a little more detail. You would be surprised how many people make mistakes and don't

even realize it. And if you read any of the last few posts, Mr. Sullins is the developer of this tool and contacting him on

IRC may be the only way to get help. I don't know if he monitors this thread anymore. His last post in this thread was

back on Jan. 16th.

NT


----------



## sachinj

HI,

I am also getting the same error:

Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
Checking/updating known_hosts...
Copying A6 files...
Unable to negotiate with 192.168.7.7 port 22: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
lost connection
A6 files copy failed.
Aborted.

I have followed the steps in the posts but I am stuck on this last step. Please let me know if anyone has any advice.

PS: I finally got it to work. Earlier I was using 64 bit Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit and the message above was appearing. Then I downloaded the older version of Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit version and tried as a live cd on a different laptop and it worked and brought the Touchpad back to life.

Thanks.


----------



## bigwavealex

Wow, worked first time, even though the tp was dead to the point the question mark battery wasn't even coming up anymore. Now back to cm. Insane thanks!!!!

Alex


----------



## nevertells

sachinj said:


> HI,
> 
> I am also getting the same error:
> 
> Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
> Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
> Checking/updating known_hosts...
> Copying A6 files...
> Unable to negotiate with 192.168.7.7 port 22: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
> lost connection
> A6 files copy failed.
> Aborted.
> 
> I have followed the steps in the posts but I am stuck on this last step. Please let me know if anyone has any advice.
> 
> PS: I finally got it to work. Earlier I was using 64 bit Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit and the message above was appearing. Then I downloaded the older version of Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit version and tried as a live cd on a different laptop and it worked and brought the Touchpad back to life.
> 
> Thanks.


You must have missed in the OP where it said you need to use Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit version. At least you figured it out.

NT


----------



## synchron

nevertells said:


> You must have missed in the OP where it said you need to use Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit version. At least you figured it out.
> 
> NT


Well, NT, you always said you dread the day when one of your TP's die. My backup TP just bit the bullet about 2 weeks ago and I'm kinda sad. In the morning, it was sitting on the Touchstone as usual, blinking light, I picked it up and when I pressed the home button, the blinking light went out and screen would not turn on and it hasn't since.

After reading this entire thread, the only anomaly was that I normally never shut it off but when I took it on a trip 3 months ago, I decided to shut it off for about 12 hours. It would not turn on so easily as I was hitting Power, then Power+Home around 20 times, each for over a minute. When it turned on, battery was still at 92%. This was a backup TP that I bought off of Ebay, not my original firesale which is running fine but has a broken USB port.

Unlike others, I could not get Ubuntu Live 32 bit 12.04 to work on either a CD or a USB stick. It would get to a point where I could connect to the internet but when clicking the "Try Ubuntu" it would just sit there and then freeze. I've downloaded it several times thinking the iso was corrupt. Still, it would just freeze at the same spot (both 32 and 64 bit versions). However, I was able to successfully install the latest 16.04 LTS on a USB stick, however, in going through the extra steps of downloading dfu-util and fastboot it would still intermittently freeze up. Eventually I was able to perform the JCSullin's tpdebrick (both 004 & 005) and I found myself part of the 'open-multi failure' club. I ran the loopit.sh at least 24 hours and still stuck in the loop. And yes, lsusb shows it as Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode).

I guess the only thing left to do is to try it on my other PC (12.04) and go for broke and try heating it up (and no, I won't stick the TP in a microwave). BTW, with a USB power meter, I read 5.20V for 10 sec then it read .104 (I'll assume that's current draw in A with no load except the power meter itself). Are these good values? I always thought the voltage couldn't be higher than 4.2V or is battery voltage different than the +voltage pin on the USB port. Actually, now that I think of it, could we somehow hook up something to the USB that can drain the battery quickly so we don't have to wait the "6 months sitting in a draw" solution?


----------



## nevertells

Well, Synchron, I'm as baffled as you as to why Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit is having a problem on your PC.Thousands of individuals have successfully use it to debrick their TouchPads. I agree that trying it on a different PC would be the next logical step. Using any other Linux version including 64bit is a crap shoot. Others who have used the wrong version have eventually succeeded when they used the correct version.

I have never tried measuring the voltage as you have. USB is rated at 5 volts, so I'm guessing what you saw was the voltage with out a load. The TouchPad USB port does not provide any power for external devices, that is why you have to use an external power source so that you can connect USB devices like mice and keyboards.

If you read back a few pages, you will see that I have suggested to others to try to contact Sullins on IRC. He is the definitive authority on using debrick and resolving issues like yours.

Good luck on getting your beloved TouchPad going again.

NT


----------



## synchron

I would think if somebody was able to contact JCS on IRC and there was a solution to the open-multi error, it would have definitely got posted either here or on xda-developer.

My PC is 5 years old running Win7 with an AMD Athalon II dual core processor and 'try Ubuntu' just plain won't work on 12.04 LTS 32 or 64 bit versions. Again, the current 16.04 LTS will run but I had to install other s/w manually where at times, the mouse would freeze and I would have to start over again. I did manage to flash disc boot to my other PC, a Lenovo Thinkcentre I5 and it ran 12.04 LTS 32 bit no problema with the only difference being that those extra required Linux S/W apps would get auto installed. It did not fix the multi-error, running it in loopit.sh for a couple of hours didn't work and using a heating pad and running it over 24 hours would not kick it out of the loop.

I think my options have finally run out although I've read here in this thread that replacing the motherboard might fix it and they're going for about $25. Are all the ROM chips on this board so will you lose all your data if you go this route? Which one would I order as there only appears to be one 'L' shaped part on ebay - some say "16GB", none say for "32GB" making me think that one part fits all.

As a last resort, I might bring my working TP in to my local UbreakIfix shop and have them replace the USB board from the dead TP because if anything wrong should happen on my only working one, I won't even be able to diagnose it without a working port.


----------



## nevertells

I have never taken a TP apart, but I would suspect that the motherboard contains everything, Rom, Ram, eMMC, etc. Don't forget, chances are taking a TP apart will break the retainer clips and I know of no one who sells replacements. I personally would not trust one of those UbreakIfix shops to successfully take a TP apart, replace the MB and put it back together. Remember, we are talking about a five year old tablet. How much do you want to spend on a tablet that probably needs a new battery, has A6 firmware issues that requires periodic flashing and there seems to be a number of TP out there that will brick for no good reason. That was a known fact even before we started putting Android on them.

All I have to say about Mr. Sullins, if you want to talk to him, try IRC. I have been around these forums long enough to know that folks are not very good at passing along info. They come here, ask for help, you give it and you never hear from them again. As many times that I have suggested to folks to go talk to him on IRC, one would think that someone would come back and state if they had any success or not. NOPE! A few years back, I saw a couple of posts from folks saying they were helped by him via an IRC chat. But nothing recently.

NT


----------



## synchron

I would use UbreakIfix services just to take the working USB board on the broken TP and replace the broken USB board on my working TP which I bought during the firesale back in Nov 2011. I was new to tablets and the HP USB cord that went from the wall outlet to the TP sitting on my living room chair armrest was taught and the TP kept dropping to the carpeted floor several times. This is before I knew about the Touchstone which had a longer cable reach. At any rate, gravity became my enemy rather quickly and the USB Port (and PWR) pins became somewhat crippled forcing me to bend, twist, and place my TP in the weirdest of positions just to have a USB connection during those few times I needed it like upgrading from WebOS 3.02 to 3.05, WebOS Doctor (one time), installing new Preware version, then eventually adding Android CM9, CM10, TP Toolbox/CM11. In due time, the port went from crippled to completely non-functioning.

I'll probably only get it done when I have to as I'm content with CM11 for the remaining years I use the TP. Funny that I've looked at today's tablets and I have no desire to change platforms as my one TP suffices for my tablet needs. The saddest part of my TP experience is that I'm one of the few that will miss WebOS, mostly for nostalgic reasons. I always thought the video ran a bit more smoothly (Kalemsoft player) and the Beats Audio was a bit clearer than in Android/Cyanogenmod. But, alas, life goes on and it is something I am willing to give up as time marches onward.


----------



## nevertells

I'll be interested to hear if you decide to have the USB port replaced and how it went. The broken clips are the big obstacle.

NT


----------



## ggbb1221

mariemorgan said:


> Anyone else have any ideas on the cannot find fastboot? I'm losing hope


For anyone stuck at "fastboot mode not found", here's how I solve it.

When it says "Waiting for fastboot mode" and if it's not going any further after 10 sec, simply unplug your touchpad from your computer and plug it back in.

It will recognize it and the process should keep going.

I've been trying to pass the issue this whole day and all of a sudden this idea of replugging hit me and somehow it worked out.

So I think this worth a try.

At least this worked for me.


----------



## EdgarB

Thank you so much, my tablet is working again 1 year later!!. I get the message 0V and 0% battery wait 1 min finishing but after 15hours charging I press power+home buttom and turn on.


----------



## nevertells

EdgarB said:


> Thank you so much, my tablet is working again 1 year later!!. I get the message 0V and 0% battery wait 1 min finishing but after 15hours charging I press power+home buttom and turn on.


Which version of Android do you have installed and who created it? There are other things to help you protect yourself from having your TouchPad become bricked again, but need more info about what you currently have installed.

NT


----------



## middle_road

nevertells said:


> I'll be interested to hear if you decide to have the USB port replaced and how it went. The broken clips are the big obstacle.
> 
> NT


Yep, the broken clips are a headache. And yes the memory is on the system board.

I dis-assembled my first one three years ago. Not a single broken clip. I guess the trick is in going real slow and I used guitar picks to separate the panel from the case.

That one is still dead and I'm _still_ trying to resurrect it...

The picture of the go-by that I was using (I still have it taped to the wall) showed where the clips are.

I need to go hunt through my backups for the pictures of mine that I took at the time.

The second one I attempted to dis-assemble resulted in most of the clips breaking, however the OO had left the TP on a touchstone for way too long

and the battery had 'swelled' up to twice it's original thickness. The case didn't like being separated - too much stress.

Going to attempt another here in awhile. It keeps giving me that blue vertical screen of death. Might try swapping the video board with my dead one.

Still enjoy these tablets...

_Dan


----------



## middle_road

Well, managed to dis-assemble my 4th, no busted clips. Took a bunch of pictures, can put together something if there's enough interest.

Post it between here and the XDA TP forum.

-=-

While I was doing that I also brought out my ol' trusty *nix 12.04 laptop and tried TPDebrick 4 one more time on the DEAD one.

First three times it just hung. Then I got a couple of runs. But they all ended with the same error. So perhaps is it truly dead.

I may just 'harvest' it for parts. Maybe just the system board is toast. You always hate to lose your first one...

<---------------------

Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
Executing file...
Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ... 
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED 
MSG: Failed Fuse addr: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
MSG: Error Status: 
MSG: 0x00000000 
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error 
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.


----------



## nevertells

middle_road said:


> Yep, the broken clips are a headache. And yes the memory is on the system board.
> 
> I dis-assembled my first one three years ago. Not a single broken clip. I guess the trick is in going real slow and I used guitar picks to separate the panel from the case.
> 
> That one is still dead and I'm _still_ trying to resurrect it...
> 
> The picture of the go-by that I was using (I still have it taped to the wall) showed where the clips are.
> 
> I need to go hunt through my backups for the pictures of mine that I took at the time.
> 
> The second one I attempted to dis-assemble resulted in most of the clips breaking, however the OO had left the TP on a touchstone for way too long
> 
> and the battery had 'swelled' up to twice it's original thickness. The case didn't like being separated - too much stress.
> 
> Going to attempt another here in awhile. It keeps giving me that blue vertical screen of death. Might try swapping the video board with my dead one.
> 
> Still enjoy these tablets...
> 
> _Dan





middle_road said:


> Well, managed to dis-assemble my 4th, no busted clips. Took a bunch of pictures, can put together something if there's enough interest.
> 
> Post it between here and the XDA TP forum.
> 
> -=-
> 
> While I was doing that I also brought out my ol' trusty *nix 12.04 laptop and tried TPDebrick 4 one more time on the DEAD one.
> 
> First three times it just hung. Then I got a couple of runs. But they all ended with the same error. So perhaps is it truly dead.
> 
> I may just 'harvest' it for parts. Maybe just the system board is toast. You always hate to lose your first one...
> 
> <---------------------
> 
> Writing 132 bytes to 0x2a028800; 0 bytes left.
> Executing file...
> Checking QDL mode...
> Writing file tz.mbn ...
> Sending MAGIC...
> MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> MSG: Error Status:
> MSG: 0x00000000
> Sending secureMode...
> Sending openMulti ...
> MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Invalid openMulti response.
> Cannot write file tz.mbn
> Aborted.


You are a braver man than I. Knock on wood, mine of now over 5 years old and still going strong. I must be one of the lucky ones who got a TP that does not have the propensity to brick. But I treat it like it is one. I periodically flash the A6, I am very careful to not the use the power button to turn on the tablet until I have attempted to wake it up with the home button to be sure it is truly turned off. And when turning it on, I always press and hold the power button down until I see the HP logo. I never use the power button to put the TP to sleep or wake it up. And I never let it drain down to the point that it has to automatically turn off. Paranoid? Maybe, but I rather be safe than sorry. There has been evidence over the years that avoiding over use of the power button and the things I just mentioned above help.

NT


----------



## middle_road

nevertells said:


> You are a braver man than I. Knock on wood, mine of now over 5 years old and still going strong. I must be one of the lucky ones who got a TP that does not have the propensity to brick. But I treat it like it is one. I periodically flash the A6, I am very careful to not the use the power button to turn on the tablet until I have attempted to wake it up with the home button to be sure it is truly turned off. And when turning it on, I always press and hold the power button down until I see the HP logo. I never use the power button to put the TP to sleep or wake it up. And I never let it drain down to the point that it has to automatically turn off. Paranoid? Maybe, but I rather be safe than sorry. There has been evidence over the years that avoiding over use of the power button and the things I just mentioned above help.
> 
> NT


I like your idea of using the home button instead off the power button.
I tried all day (and night) yesterday to change my habit and do that. It's difficult.
I am going to get in the habit of going for the Home button instead.
I can't remember my actions before my beloved Original died, but it was in bed and I had
finished using it and set it down leaning against the night stand. That was the last time
it ever was on, (3) years ago come to think of it... 
You've got the touch to have kept yours going for five years. The Home button looks a tad
less robust that the Power button assembly. I've got a 'flaky' button on the one running CM12.

A6 Flash - Most definitely. We're lucky that JCS came up with that utility.
I found an interesting situation, it's actually the reason I tore into mine the last few days.
I have one that is running CM11, and after taking it off of the TouchStone it was very warm.
None of the other (4) were doing that. I ran the utility on it twice. Each time after a charge
cycle, and now it's not getting that warm.

They are actually not tough to dis-assemble. A lot easier then some of the Toshiba's and Samsung's
I've torn into. I have found my pictures from first dis-assembly and I also took picts
Thursday night when I took that one apart. Perhaps I'll do up a tut.

_Dan


----------



## nevertells

middle_road said:


> They are actually not tough to dis-assemble. A lot easier then some of the Toshiba's and Samsung's
> I've torn into. I have found my pictures from first dis-assembly and I also took picts
> Thursday night when I took that one apart. Perhaps I'll do up a tut.
> 
> _Dan


Start a new thread is this forum for that. Don't want to clog up the Debrick thread. Could get a few more folks interested in coming back to this forum. Once it is up and running, I'll spread the word about it in other forums.

NT


----------



## NautTboy

on step 21, are we suppose to hear or see something?

21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds


----------



## bluehangel

Hi,

I want to give a try to my TP stuck in QDLoader mode with QPST Software but I need files from one of the first releases of tbdebrick: 8660_msimage.mbn and EMMCBLD.HEX

Can you help me ?

thx


----------



## nevertells

NautTboy said:


> on step 21, are we suppose to hear or see something?
> 
> 21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds


When you have read the entire thread, then let's see if you come back and ask the same question.

NT


----------



## nevertells

bluehangel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to give a try to my TP stuck in QDLoader mode with QPST Software but I need files from one of the first releases of tbdebrick: 8660_msimage.mbn and EMMCBLD.HEX
> 
> Can you help me ?
> 
> thx


What version of debrick are you using now and what versions are you referring to that you need files from. You have got to be more specific.

NT


----------



## bluehangel

I'm referring to v001.

My touchpad is stuck in qsdload, it's seem that It can be fix with QPST software.

thx


----------



## nevertells

bluehangel said:


> I'm referring to v001.
> 
> My touchpad is stuck in qsdload, it's seem that It can be fix with QPST software.
> 
> thx


Why aren't you trying to fix your TP with his v.004 debrick? That is what the link in the OP downloads. And there is a v.005 out too. Or am I misunderstanding your answer? I asked what version you are currently using and what version you are referring to. Your answer is kind of ambiguous.

I also found the following link. It is a bit old and if it works, I would then use TouchPad Toolbox to remove WebOS and install Android.

http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/320485-how-completely-fix-bricked-touch-pad.html

NT


----------



## bluehangel

You're misunderstanding my answer. I'm a user of TB debrick and TP toolbox, my Tp is stuck in QSSDLoad. I tried v004 for my TP and I will check v005 if you provide the link.

I founded an old post using for device in QSDLoad mode, maybe my Tp will come back to life with QPST software, then TP toolbox to go trough Android setup. To understand the steps described, I need 8660_msimage.mbn and EMMCBLD.HEX from TP Debrick v001.


----------



## middle_road

bluehangel said:


> You're misunderstanding my answer. I'm a user of TB debrick and TP toolbox, my Tp is stuck in QSSDLoad. I tried v004 for my TP and I will check v005 if you provide the link.
> 
> I founded an old post using for device in QSDLoad mode, maybe my Tp will come back to life with QPST software, then TP toolbox to go trough Android setup. To understand the steps described, I need 8660_msimage.mbn and EMMCBLD.HEX from TP Debrick v001.


Try Googling for 8660_msimage.mbn and EMMCBLD.HEX - there are numerous results.

Not certain if they were part of the DeBrick Utility...

I just went and dug through my files and I didn't have a v001. All I've got is v004 and v005.

You can DL v004 and v005 from JCSs Codefire section.

http://downloads.codefi.re/jcsullins/tpdebrick/

I've had better results running this utility under *Nix instead of Windoze.

_Dan


----------



## bluehangel

Thanks,

I already googled them.

I run this kind of utilities under Ubuntu 12.04 lts with a dedicated labtop.


----------



## sweetp267

I too have the white battery of death on my TP. I tried to follow the instructions on page 1 but I couldn't even get to that because I couldn't get my usb drive to act as a boot device to run unbuntu. Can someone help me set up the flash drive so it can be bootable? The instructions seem simple enough with TPdebrick but I need to get unbuntu running first.

Thank you


----------



## nevertells

sweetp267 said:


> I too have the white battery of death on my TP. I tried to follow the instructions on page 1 but I couldn't even get to that because I couldn't get my usb drive to act as a boot device to run unbuntu. Can someone help me set up the flash drive so it can be bootable? The instructions seem simple enough with TPdebrick but I need to get unbuntu running first.
> 
> Thank you


Search Google for this, install ubuntu on usb

NT


----------



## sweetp267

HI

I am new to this thread and I am new to trying to fix my TP. I followed the instructions on the first page using TPdebrick and I too am getting the fastboot error message. It runs through all the steps fairly quickly and at the end it says "E: Unable to locate package android-tools-fastboot". Then it says "install fastboot failed"

Then it says "aborted"

When I read the replies to fix the problem, it says to use unbuntu 12.04 32 bit which I did and I still get the same result. I also tried the newest version of unbuntu and still the same.

Can someone out there help a newbie and a novice to unbuntu to add these missing files?

Also during the steps on page one, I too hold down the 3 button combo and the pad does not respond. Is that normal or is the pad expected to do somehitng?

Thank you

PS I am running tpdebrick v005


----------



## nevertells

So, have you read through this entire thread? Have you tried tpdebrick v004? You have to use the version of unbuntu Sullins says to use in the OP. Other versions not guaranteed to work.

NT


----------



## sweetp267

If you are referring to my post, no I did not read through all 170 pages but I followed the instructions on page one to the letter. I used the software versions exactly and followed every step exactly. I still get the error messages I posted previously. In fact I read the next couple of posts on page one which asked the same questions I have but I do not know how to add the missing software to my bootable usb drive. I tried using more up to date versions of unbuntu and tpdebrick to see if they would help only after using the ones specified without success. I do no know the first thing about unbuntu but I am trying. I am just asking for a little guidance to try to bring my TP back to life.


----------



## nevertells

sweetp267 said:


> If you are referring to my post, no I did not read through all 170 pages but I followed the instructions on page one to the letter. I used the software versions exactly and followed every step exactly. I still get the error messages I posted previously. In fact I read the next couple of posts on page one which asked the same questions I have but I do not know how to add the missing software to my bootable usb drive. I tried using more up to date versions of unbuntu and tpdebrick to see if they would help only after using the ones specified without success. I do no know the first thing about unbuntu but I am trying. I am just asking for a little guidance to try to bring my TP back to life.


The point of my asking you if you had read the thread is all the questions you are asking have been asked, discussed and most answered. The author of the thread is the expert and only if he decides to answer will you get the best help. Short of that, reading the thread is your next best avenue. If you are not willing to read and educate yourself about how to debrick a TouchPad, then it's time to retire your five year old tablet.

You will also find out by reading the thread that it is not the slightest bit as busy was it was years ago. So your chance of someone besides Sullins providing you an answer is slim. You are going to have to help yourself if you want a chance of resurrecting your TouchPad.

Good luck, NT


----------



## bryantjopplin

bluehangel said:


> You're misunderstanding my answer. I'm a user of TB debrick and TP toolbox, my Tp is stuck in QSSDLoad. I tried v004 for my TP and I will check v005 if you provide the link.
> 
> I founded an old post using for device in QSDLoad mode, maybe my Tp will come back to life with QPST software, then TP toolbox to go trough Android setup. To understand the steps described, I need 8660_msimage.mbn and EMMCBLD.HEX from TP Debrick v001.





middle_road said:


> Try Googling for 8660_msimage.mbn and EMMCBLD.HEX - there are numerous results.
> 
> Not certain if they were part of the DeBrick Utility...
> 
> I just went and dug through my files and I didn't have a v001. All I've got is v004 and v005.
> 
> You can DL v004 and v005 from JCSs Codefire section.
> 
> http://downloads.codefi.re/jcsullins/tpdebrick/
> 
> I've had better results running this utility under *Nix instead of Windoze.
> 
> _Dan


You do not need that. There is only one TP I have not fixed using this and that because the emmc is corrupt and does not allow -rw. I have the tpdebrick v001 if needed but it is not like the others. It is a uImage that needs novacom to run it. Which I have those as well. The webos sdk and the novacore sdk. I would go the route below. If you need help with the linux here is some usual info.

1. I couldn't get ubuntu 11.4 to boot my two PCs (one won't boot and one have no wifi driver)

2. I ended up using ubuntu 16.4 (12.04 is probably a better choice)
3. I had to do "chmod 755 tpdebrick" before run it with sudo (probably unnecessary with 12. X)
4. I had to sear and run "Siftware & Update" and check all repository source (for next step)
5. I installed dfu-util and fastbook with
sudo apt-get install dfu-util
sudo apt-get install fastboot
6. I have to add a legacy option -oKexAlgorithms=+diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 to all scp and ssh commands in tpdebrick

and

If you get the following message:

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ script
Script started, file is typescript
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 16
dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tpdebrick-v004$

On the Ubuntu desktop screen:

Click system settings (on the left hand side) then click software & Updates

Then on the Ubuntu Software tab tick community maintained free ..... (universe)

Then go back to terminal and run (just copy and paste everything between the " " below and press enter)

"sudo apt-get update"

"sudo apt-get install dfu-util"

"sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot"

"sudo apt-get install android-tools-fsutil"

Once these have been installed go back to the tpdebrick-v004 instructions and try again

It should now state Connect touchpad and Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds

Also note, when i did this it would not work so i pressed Power+Home+VolUP the touchpad then said now release buttons and away it went :grin:

All done it rebooted back into cyanogenmod boot screen and fired up as if nothing was ever wrong with it = Beauty! :grin:

Go to here and download everything stated below.

Quote:
jcsullins, on 30 Jan 2013 - 8:21 PM, said:
tpdebrick v004 by jcsullins
===========================
TPDebrick is a suite of programs and files used to "debrick"
HP Touchpads. This process should allow the revival of Touchpads
that cannot boot due to corrupted raw partitions, corrupted bootloaders
or corrupted A6 firmware. Note that this should allow you to get
into bootie (webOS) recovery mode. Additional steps may be needed
after to restore the bootie configuration or OS (i.e. webOS doctor).

NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
then you SHOULD NOT do the following.

NOTE: Before attempting the following,
you should make sure that the failure to boot isn't due to
a faulty USB cable or charger.

NOTE: The following should be considered a LAST RESORT.
If the Touchpad isn't already "bricked",
then the following may very well "brick" it.

NOTE: USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!

TPDebrick has been designed and tested to work with an
Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb). The instructions that follow
assume that you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb).

1. Click "Try Ubuntu"
2. Click the Wifi icon in top right of screen
3. Click on your Wifi AP name to establish network connection
4. Enter wifi password, if needed
5. Click Firefox icon on left of screen
6. Download the webOS 3.0.5 doctor from the URL:
http://downloads.codefi.re/jcsullins...5hstnhwifi.jar
7. Select "Save File"
8. Click OK
9. Download tpdebrick-v004 from the URL:
http://downloads.codefi.re/jcsullins...brick-v004.zip
10. Select "Save File"
11. Click OK
12. Wait for downloads to complete
13. Click "Dash Home" (icon in top left corner of screen)
14. Type in "Terminal"
15. Click on the "Terminal" icon
16. Click in the "Terminal" window
17. Run "cd Downloads"
18. Run "unzip tpdebrick-v004"
19. Run "cd tpdebrick-v004"
20. Connect touchpad
21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
22. Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)

The tpdebrick process can take from 5 to 10 minutes (or even more
if you have very slow network connection). It should end with "ALL DONE."
If the process hangs for more than 5 minutes, you can abort the process
by pressing Ctrl-\ (Ctrl key and key with '|' above '\').

24. Run "exit" (this will stop the output capture started with 'script')

25. If the 'tpdebrick' process did not end with "ALL DONE." you should
upload the "typescript" file (the output capture) so that the cause
of failure can be diagnosed. Regardless, it's a good idea to save
this file somewhere for future analysis, if needed.

26. Click icon in far right corner of screen
27. Select "shutdown"
28. Select "shutdown" or "reboot"

29. Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger and allow to charge for
several hours


----------



## ckolobok

Help me please. After
21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
22. Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)

the process is started.
But after some time interrupted.
And he writes:
*QDL second stage mode not found*

http://cdn.pbrd.co/images/o7dbv9Mfj.png

Also, the sound is heard at the same time

By using Oracle VM VirtualBox....


----------



## [email protected]

I think my problem is abd and fastboot aren't installed and/or functional.

I get:

E: Unable to locate package android-tools-fastboot

Install fastboot failed

Aborted.

I've googled and tried some random repositories and then tried the command here:

sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot

*EDIT*

Looks like I need to find another Ubuntu live boot USB to use (other than 12.04) or some other way to get ADB and Fastboot installed:

https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/webupd8/precise/main/base/android-tools-fastboot

*EDIT SOLUTION*

sudo add-apt-repository ppahablet-team/tools && sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot

I'm sure the tools will eventually disappear from that repository also, but I don't know a manual way to get the tools. If this thread still has any life to it, it would be nice of one of you gurus can add steps to manually download and reference the ADB and FASTBOOT tools. I tried myself and also adding to PATH, but I'm no Ubuntu guy. I just know a bit about Linux from managing VMware stuff.


----------



## nevertells

As you can see, this thread is virtually dead. Your's is the first post in 2+ months. I'm not a TouchPad Debrick guru but can offer some insight. First off, have you read through the entire thread? Just about any situation you can imagine has been discussed and most times solutions found. Did you followed the instructions in the OP to the letter including Mr. Sullin's comment that you have to use Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb), otherwise you are on your own. This has been discussed and reinforced numerous times through out the thread.

As far as your other comments about ADB and Fastboot, if that was required in addition to his Debrick script, I'm sure he would have mentioned it in his OP. But again, that is why you need to read through the entire thread. You do not explain much about what you have tried and how you tried it with using his Debrick script. With what little information you provided, not much help can be provided in return. But again, reading through the thread will probably answer most of your questions.

NT


----------



## [email protected]

nevertells said:


> As you can see, this thread is virtually dead. Your's is the first post in 2+ months. I'm not a TouchPad Debrick guru but can offer some insight. First off, have you read through the entire thread? Just about any situation you can imagine has been discussed and most times solutions found. Did you followed the instructions in the OP to the letter including Mr. Sullin's comment that you have to use Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb), otherwise you are on your own. This has been discussed and reinforced numerous times through out the thread.
> 
> As far as your other comments about ADB and Fastboot, if that was required in addition to his Debrick script, I'm sure he would have mentioned it in his OP. But again, that is why you need to read through the entire thread. You do not explain much about what you have tried and how you tried it with using his Debrick script. With what little information you provided, not much help can be provided in return. But again, reading through the thread will probably answer most of your questions.
> 
> NT


I read through a decent amount... was just overwhelming, but his steps are perfect. The only problem is that ADB and Fastboot are no longer in the repository that the debrick references to. I had to take steps to install it separately because they wouldn't install. I figured that if anyone wanted to update the OP or the like, that they could use my information about the repos not including it. The repo that I was able to grab adb and fastboot from is *ppahablet-team/tool*

And yes I know it's dead. I edited my post (originally stated I know it's dead, but then when I got the solution I removed it in hopes of my post not being too long). I'm actually surprised I got any response at all in the same day!

My HP TP boots now, but still corrupt... can't even wipe factory defaults with clockword mod. Cyanogen doesn't boot. I'll figure it out I guess... may have to redo the whole mod on my HP TP if I can rattle my brain from 5 years ago.


----------



## nevertells

Sounds like you are trying to use TPTB for something that it not needed. One of the first things Mr. Sullins says in his OP is:

NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
then you SHOULD NOT do the following.

From what you say, you are able to get to the Moboot menu and start CWM. If that it the case, you don't need TouchPad Debrick.

Maybe you need to use his TouchPad Toolbox utility and do a complete data reset and start from scratch.

NT


----------



## [email protected]

nevertells said:


> Sounds like you are trying to use TPTB for something that it not needed. One of the first things Mr. Sullins says in his OP is:
> 
> NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,
> then you SHOULD NOT do the following.
> 
> From what you say, you are able to get to the Moboot menu and start CWM. If that it the case, you don't need TouchPad Debrick.
> 
> Maybe you need to use his TouchPad Toolbox utility and do a complete data reset and start from scratch.
> 
> NT


No, I did need it. Power+Home+ anything would do nothing. The debrick totally got the device to a semi-functional state. Before, either I had the battery symbol, or nothing. Now, I get to the boot menu. I can get into clockwork mod, but when I run a full wipe/factory reset, it sits at the second step (after successfully wiping cache). TP toolbox... I'll have to look into that. Not sure I've used that before. Thanks.

Currently, when trying to boot into cyanogen, it's just a boot loop back to the boot menu.


----------



## nevertells

[email protected] said:


> No, I did need it. Power+Home+ anything would do nothing. The debrick totally got the device to a semi-functional state. Before, either I had the battery symbol, or nothing. Now, I get to the boot menu. I can get into clockwork mod, but when I run a full wipe/factory reset, it sits at the second step (after successfully wiping cache). TP toolbox... I'll have to look into that. Not sure I've used that before. Thanks.
> 
> Currently, when trying to boot into cyanogen, it's just a boot loop back to the boot menu.


So Debrick got you to the point that your TP is semi-usable. So now is when TouchPad Toolbox should get you to a good place. If you use the complete data reset, that removes WebOS and dedicates all available memory to Android. Here is a link to the TPTB thread and a thread that goes in to great detail on how to use it.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314

https://forum.xda-developers.com/hp-touchpad/help/rom-guide-how-to-install-android-4-4-x-t2912820

NT


----------



## [email protected]

nevertells said:


> So Debrick got you to the point that your TP is semi-usable. So now is when TouchPad Toolbox should get you to a good place. If you use the complete data reset, that removes WebOS and dedicates all available memory to Android. Here is a link to the TPTB thread and a thread that goes in to great detail on how to use it.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/hp-touchpad/help/rom-guide-how-to-install-android-4-4-x-t2912820
> 
> NT


Just saw this post, but your previous post already pointed me towards the TP toolbox and got me going!

Wow, the toolbox is way simpler than previous methods from years ago. Thanks for the links anyway, but again your previous post was already helpful enough!!

My HP TP is back to life now, with CM11. Last I had on it was CM9. I basically keep my HP TP around so I can play with android whenever needed. I'm a systems engineer and used to be a desktop guy back in the day, so I like to keep multiple operating systems around for mobile, desktop, and servers. =)


----------



## nevertells

[email protected] said:


> Just saw this post, but your previous post already pointed me towards the TP toolbox and got me going!
> 
> Wow, the toolbox is way simpler than previous methods from years ago. Thanks for the links anyway, but again your previous post was already helpful enough!!
> 
> My HP TP is back to life now, with CM11. Last I had on it was CM9. I basically keep my HP TP around so I can play with android whenever needed. I'm a systems engineer and used to be a desktop guy back in the day, so I like to keep multiple operating systems around for mobile, desktop, and servers. =)


I would stick with CM11. It is reasonably current, mature and stable. As soon at you venture on to other newer builds, you are talking bugs, issues, unsupported hardware, etc, unless you like that kind of adventure.

NT


----------



## islander

Hello all. My TP battery totally drained. I put it on charge now it has they battery box with question mark. I've held down Power+ V Down and home for 30 second and only thing I get it battery box with question mark. I have CM 11 with WEBOS removed using TPToolbox. I tried running Tpdebrick but says unable to initialize. Tried holding Power+voldown+home for 30 seconds. Does not recognize. I've tried different cables also. It eventually says QDL not found. I can't get USB symbol also it keeps coming back to battery symbol. Pls help. Thanks for all the work you put in to this JC and everyone who keeps TP running.


----------



## nevertells

islander said:


> Hello all. My TP battery totally drained. I put it on charge now it has they battery box with question mark. I've held down Power+ V Down and home for 30 second and only thing I get it battery box with question mark. I have CM 11 with WEBOS removed using TPToolbox. I tried running Tpdebrick but says unable to initialize. Tried holding Power+voldown+home for 30 seconds. Does not recognize. I've tried different cables also. It eventually says QDL not found. I can't get USB symbol also it keeps coming back to battery symbol. Pls help. Thanks for all the work you put in to this JC and everyone who keeps TP running.


Try reading post # 1693.

NT


----------



## Roadie73

First of all - props to JCS and the rest of the 'Android Crew' for keeping the Touchpad Alive - the tpdebrick saved my bacon when the battery on my TP drained to the point of getting the QmoD...

Found the thread and, at first, read the last 5 pages and then the 1st 5, then tried tpdebrick, but ran into the issues with adb and fastboot not loading.

Then started to read through the entire 170+ thread to see if there was an updated link (originals are dead); and had to go all the way to the end to find the most recent links / repository for them - these are the commands needed from the Ubuntu terminal:

sudo add-apt-repository ppahablet-team/tools && sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot

So, after finally getting all the files loaded in, the 1st try with tpdebrick resulted in the QDL not error  
- so back to the start of the thread for suggestions - saw JCS' post saying to try another USB cable, which I did...

SUCCESS!

It went into a boot loop, so into WebOS to charge, then off to TPToolbox to go with the recommended CM11 'stable' build (per NT)

Thanks again to all who contributed, and if the 'recent' repository helps anyone else with a QmoD'd TP - then :grin:


----------



## brob

Yes it helped me. found fastboot followed the process and wham bam thank you mam my touchpad is living once again. Thanks to JC and all who contributed to this thread!!!!!


----------



## smphoto

Thank you JCSullins for this great software.

I had been using my touchpad with CM11 for many years without any problems.

I recently updated to CM 12.1/Android 5.1 from JCSullins so that I could run Kodi Krypton.

It was running great, until I let it run down while watching a video.

I plugged it in, but it wouldn't charge. I did some googling and found out that my touchpad was bricked due to letting the battery get to 0%.

Here are the details of my process.

1. Downloaded Ubuntu 12.10 from Ubuntu.

2. Created a USB boot drive with Unetbootin with 4096 MB set for preserved space across reboots.

3. booted Ubuntu from the USB key on an old Dell Laptop.

4. Installed ADB and Fastboot since they were not installed by default in 12.10.

sudo add-apt-repository ppahablet-team/tools && sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot

5. Downloaded tpdebrick004.

6. Following the instructions but kept getting the error: Open Multi failed. This error kept happening for 1 week.

7. Tried Beeson76 method of heating the Touchpad. I placed in on a cloth covered electric heating pad for 10 minutes.

8. Retried tpdebrick, but it failed again.

9. Held the mini USB plug down to try to force a better contact and ran tpdebrick again.

10. IT WORKED!!!

11. Messages "Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger now and allow it to charge for several hours." and "All Done" were displayed.

12. When I plugged it into the HP AC Charger, the home button started flashing, then the battery symbol showed on the screen.

13. After about 20 minutes, Android booted up. It shows the battery at 0%, but it is charging.

Woohoo!!!


----------



## nevertells

smphoto said:


> Thank you JCSullins for this great software.
> 
> I had been using my touchpad with CM11 for many years without any problems.
> 
> I recently updated to CM 12.1/Android 5.1 from JCSullins so that I could run Kodi Krypton.
> 
> It was running great, until I let it run down while watching a video.
> 
> I plugged it in, but it wouldn't charge. I did some googling and found out that my touchpad was bricked due to letting the battery get to 0%.
> 
> Here are the details of my process.
> 
> 1. Downloaded Ubuntu 12.10 from Ubuntu.
> 
> 2. Created a USB boot drive with Unetbootin with 4096 MB set for preserved space across reboots.
> 
> 3. booted Ubuntu from the USB key on an old Dell Laptop.
> 
> 4. Installed ADB and Fastboot since they were not installed by default in 12.10.
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppahablet-team/tools && sudo apt-get update
> 
> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
> 
> 5. Downloaded tpdebrick004.
> 
> 6. Following the instructions but kept getting the error: Open Multi failed. This error kept happening for 1 week.
> 
> 7. Tried Beeson76 method of heating the Touchpad. I placed in on a cloth covered electric heating pad for 10 minutes.
> 
> 8. Retried tpdebrick, but it failed again.
> 
> 9. Held the mini USB plug down to try to force a better contact and ran tpdebrick again.
> 
> 10. IT WORKED!!!
> 
> 11. Messages "Connect Touchpad to stock HP AC charger now and allow it to charge for several hours." and "All Done" were displayed.
> 
> 12. When I plugged it into the HP AC Charger, the home button started flashing, then the battery symbol showed on the screen.
> 
> 13. After about 20 minutes, Android booted up. It shows the battery at 0%, but it is charging.
> 
> Woohoo!!!


If you haven't used Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox to reflash the A6 periodically, you should get it too. You also might want to install either AutomateIt or Llama to set events to turn off your TP before the battery gets to zero.

Read here about TouchPad Toolbox and what it can do for you besides flashing the A6.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314

You also might want to have a read here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39743-touchpad-battery-drain-issues-how-flashing-a6-firmware-can-help/

Be sure to watch RolandDeschain79's video about using TPTB to flash the A6.

NT


----------



## Gamergirleasha

After I had entered sudo ./tpdebrick it had said password so do I need to put in the password that I had for the touchpad or what?


----------



## nevertells

Gamergirleasha said:


> After I had entered sudo ./tpdebrick it had said password so do I need to put in the password that I had for the touchpad or what?


I have never heard of anyone having to use a password to use Sullin's Debrick program or any part of it. Have you read this entire thread?

And when you ask for help, you need to provide more info about how you are using it.

NT


----------



## Kphat24

Gamergirleasha said:


> After I had entered sudo ./tpdebrick it had said password so do I need to put in the password that I had for the touchpad or what?


You have to put in the password you set up for UBUNTU.

Shout out to my dawg Scullins. Went through the TPdebrick and it worked like a well-oiled charm. Only thing I had to do was use another linux-based program instead of Ubuntu.

Linux Mint 18.1 "Serena" - Cinnamon

Confirmed to work on Windows laptop, booting from a jump drive.


----------



## nevertells

Kphat24 said:


> You have to put in the password you set up for UBUNTU.
> 
> Shout out to my dawg Scullins. Went through the TPdebrick and it worked like a well-oiled charm. Only thing I had to do was use another linux-based program instead of Ubuntu.
> 
> Linux Mint 18.1 "Serena" - Cinnamon
> 
> Confirmed to work on Windows laptop, booting from a jump drive.


So you are saying that you could not get Debrick to work on Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit livecd (or liveusb) that Sullins says is what should be used?

NT


----------



## Matoto

Hello guys !

I'm running ubuntu 12.04.5

When executing the TPDebrick program, just after runnig "cd Dowloads" I got message : "No such file or folder"

Several times I desinstalled and reinstalled ubuntu, but I got the same issue.

I really need your help.

Please, give me a hand.


----------



## jvan269

Well my TP 16 has been dead for months. I have not had to heart to get rid of it and finally found this thread. I did all that was jcsullins listed at the start and got the following:

Sending CloseFlush...
Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
target didn't report max-download-size
sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.827s]
writing 'bootmem'...
OKAY [ 2.891s]
finished. total time: 3.718s
Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
Checking/updating known_hosts...
Copying A6 files...
Unable to negotiate with 192.168.7.7 port 22: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
lost connection
A6 files copy failed.
Aborted.

Is there anything else that can be done or something more to do? Thanks again to JCSullins. Any Help is appreciated.

***Update***

I went back later and found this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2126307&page=8

where *asiliat* suggested some slight changes:
- TPDebrick-v005: http://downloads.codefi.re/jcsullins...brick-v005.zip

- in Ubuntu Click on the "Terminal" icon

- Click in the "Terminal" window
- type "cd"
- type "cd /etc/ssh/
- sudo chmod a-w /etc/ssh/sshd_config
- sudo gedit sshd_config
- At the very bottom of host file, I added:
*#Legacy changes*
*KexAlgorithms diffie-hellman-group1-sha1,[email protected],ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1*
*Ciphers 3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,aes128-cbc,aes128-ctr,aes256-ctr*
- Save file
- In Terminal, type: ssh-keygen -A
- type cd
- type "cd Downloads"
- Run "unzip tpdebrick-v005"
- Run "cd tpdebrick-v005"
- Connect touchpad
- Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
- Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
- Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)

The tpdebrick process can take from 5 to 10 minutes (or even more
if you have very slow network connection). It should end with "ALL DONE."

With those changes to the process I got the flashing heart beat that it was charging again and after a night on the charger it booted back up to life again! Truth be told, my Touch Pad has been sitting lifeless for almost 2 years. Battery is working normally again, didn't have to open the case to replace. Big shout out and thank you to JCSullins!


----------



## jvan269

Matoto said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> I'm running ubuntu 12.04.5
> 
> When executing the TPDebrick program, just after runnig "cd Dowloads" I got message : "No such file or folder"
> 
> Several times I desinstalled and reinstalled ubuntu, but I got the same issue.
> 
> I really need your help.
> 
> Please, give me a hand.


Try following the steps that *asiliat *posted in this thread: https://forum.xda-de...2126307&page=8

there is a newer tpdebrick-v005 that is used and some small modifications. It saved my Touchpad.


----------



## nevertells

jvan269 said:


> Well my TP 16 has been dead for months. I have not had to heart to get rid of it and finally found this thread. I did all that was jcsullins listed at the start and got the following:
> 
> Sending CloseFlush...
> Done writing files.
> Reseting device...
> Requesting Reset...
> Waiting for fastboot mode...
> Loading TPToolbox-Headless ...
> target didn't report max-download-size
> sending 'bootmem' (13200 KB)...
> OKAY [ 0.827s]
> writing 'bootmem'...
> OKAY [ 2.891s]
> finished. total time: 3.718s
> Waiting for netchip mode... (may take 3+ mins)
> Waiting for ping check... (may take 1-2 mins)
> Checking/updating known_hosts...
> Copying A6 files...
> Unable to negotiate with 192.168.7.7 port 22: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
> lost connection
> A6 files copy failed.
> Aborted.
> 
> Is there anything else that can be done or something more to do? Thanks again to JCSullins. Any Help is appreciated.
> 
> ***Update***
> 
> I went back later and found this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2126307&page=8
> 
> where *asiliat* suggested some slight changes:
> - TPDebrick-v005: http://downloads.codefi.re/jcsullins...brick-v005.zip
> 
> - in Ubuntu Click on the "Terminal" icon
> 
> - Click in the "Terminal" window
> - type "cd"
> - type "cd /etc/ssh/
> - sudo chmod a-w /etc/ssh/sshd_config
> - sudo gedit sshd_config
> - At the very bottom of host file, I added:
> *#Legacy changes*
> *KexAlgorithms diffie-hellman-group1-sha1,[email protected],ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1*
> *Ciphers 3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,aes128-cbc,aes128-ctr,aes256-ctr*
> - Save file
> - In Terminal, type: ssh-keygen -A
> - type cd
> - type "cd Downloads"
> - Run "unzip tpdebrick-v005"
> - Run "cd tpdebrick-v005"
> - Connect touchpad
> - Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
> - Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process)
> - Run "sudo ./tpdebrick XX" (where XX is the size of the TP: 16, 32 or 64)
> 
> The tpdebrick process can take from 5 to 10 minutes (or even more
> if you have very slow network connection). It should end with "ALL DONE."
> 
> With those changes to the process I got the flashing heart beat that it was charging again and after a night on the charger it booted back up to life again! Truth be told, my Touch Pad has been sitting lifeless for almost 2 years. Battery is working normally again, didn't have to open the case to replace. Big shout out and thank you to JCSullins!


I would be very careful never to let your TP battery % go much below 20% without recharging. I would also learn to use Sullins TouchPad Toolbox to periodically flash the A6 firmware, like once a month or whenever you see the battery usage spike above what is considered normal for the particular Android build you are using. For example, normal for mine is somewhere between -6 and -10mA drain when the TP is asleep. If I see it start using -20mA consistantly, I flash the A6 and that gets it back to normal. Pretty amazing that you were able to resurrect yours. Best app to monitor your battery drain is 3c's Battery Monitor Widget.

NT


----------



## Matoto

[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# script
Le script a débuté, le fichier est typescript
[email protected]tude-E5400:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# sudo ./tpdebrick 32
dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmp7bOQ1h/secring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmp7bOQ1h/pubring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: demande de la clef 4C9D234C sur le serveur hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmp7bOQ1h/trustdb.gpg : base de confiance créée
gpg: clef 4C9D234C : clef publique « Launchpad webupd8 » importée
gpg: Quantité totale traitée : 1
gpg: importées : 1 (RSA: 1)
OK
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire /var/lib/apt/lists/
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
apt-get update failed
Aborted.

After the point 21 in the PO, I run "script", and after "sudo ./tpdebrick 32", because my hp is a 32Gb sized. But as you see above, It's always the same issue I register in each essay.

I follow the JC advise by downloadind Install ADB And Fastboot Android Tools In Ubuntu Via PPA but I got no satisfaction.

May you help me please !

JC I need your help.

My ubuntu is in french, and the command "cd Downloads" doesn't work.

I tried "cd Telechargements" (telechargements is the french meaning of downloads), but it didn't work either.

Fortunately, I got the good idea to transfert the files (TPDebrick and Webosdoctor) from Telechargements (Downloads) folder to Musique (Music).

And it was the solution.

/home/matoto/Documents/Sans nom 1.odt

cd Musique
[email protected]:~/Musique$ unzip tpdebrick-v004
Archive: tpdebrick-v004.zip
replace tpdebrick-v004/tp16.cfg? [y]es, [n]o, [A]ll, [N]one, [r]ename: n
replace tpdebrick-v004/ebr16.bin? [y]es, [n]o, [A]ll, [N]one, [r]ename: No
[email protected]:~/Musique$ unzip tpdebrick-v004
Archive: tpdebrick-v004.zip
replace tpdebrick-v004/tp16.cfg? [y]es, [n]o, [A]ll, [N]one, [r]ename: No
[email protected]:~/Musique$ cd tpdebrick-v004
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ script
Le script a débuté, le fichier est typescript
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
[sudo] password for matoto:
dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmpQtKEOG/secring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmpQtKEOG/pubring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: demande de la clef 4C9D234C sur le serveur hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmpQtKEOG/trustdb.gpg : base de confiance créée
gpg: clef 4C9D234C : clef publique « Launchpad webupd8 » importée
gpg: Quantité totale traitée : 1
gpg: importées : 1 (RSA: 1)
OK
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire /var/lib/apt/lists/
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
apt-get update failed
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ dfu-util -a 0 -D your-firmware-file.dfu
Le programme 'dfu-util' n'est pas encore installé. Vous pouvez l'installer en tapant :
sudo apt-get install dfu-util
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo apt-get install dfu-util
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ dfu-util -a 0 -D your-firmware-file.dfu
Le programme 'dfu-util' n'est pas encore installé. Vous pouvez l'installer en tapant :
sudo apt-get install dfu-util
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo dfu-util -a 0 -D your-firmware-file.dfu
sudo: dfu-util: command not found
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ dfu-util -a 0 -D your-firmware-file.dfu
Le programme 'dfu-util' n'est pas encore installé. Vous pouvez l'installer en tapant :
sudo apt-get install dfu-util
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo apt-get install dfu-util
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
The main Web Upd8 PPA maintained by: http://www.webupd8.org/

To add this PPA, simply paste this in a terminal:
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8

Packages in this PPA: audacious, ap-hotspot, awn-applet-radio, awn-applet-wm, calise, cmus, dockbarx, dockbarx-themes-extra, dropbox-share, emerald, exaile, fbmessenger, gnome-subtitles, gnome-window-applets, grsync, grive, gthumb, launchpad-getkeys, mc, mdm (Mint Display Manager), minitunes, minitube, musique, notifyosdconfig, nautilus-columns, powertop, ppa-purge, rosa-media-player, fixed pulseaudio-equalizer, subtitleeditor, syncwall, umplayer, unity-reboot, wimlib, youtube-dl, xfce4-dockbarx-plugin, xournal, yad, yarock and others. Almost all packages are updated to their latest version.

For other (specialized) PPAs we maintain, see: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team
More info: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it

gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmpo2BoI1/secring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmpo2BoI1/pubring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: demande de la clef 4C9D234C sur le serveur hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmpo2BoI1/trustdb.gpg : base de confiance créée
gpg: clef 4C9D234C : clef publique « Launchpad webupd8 » importée
gpg: Quantité totale traitée : 1
gpg: importées : 1 (RSA: 1)
OK
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ dfu-util -a 0 -D your-firmware-file.dfu
Le programme 'dfu-util' n'est pas encore installé. Vous pouvez l'installer en tapant :
sudo apt-get install dfu-util
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo apt-get install dfu-util
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ script
Le script a débuté, le fichier est typescript
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo ./tpdebrick 32
[sudo] password for matoto:
dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmpuwPwW8/secring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmpuwPwW8/pubring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: demande de la clef 4C9D234C sur le serveur hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmpuwPwW8/trustdb.gpg : base de confiance créée
gpg: clef 4C9D234C : clef publique « Launchpad webupd8 » importée
gpg: Quantité totale traitée : 1
gpg: importées : 1 (RSA: 1)
OK
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire /var/lib/apt/lists/
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
apt-get update failed
Aborted.
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo apt-get install dfu-util
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde /dev/sdfls /dev/sd?
bash: /dev/sda: Permission non accordée
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde /dev/sdf
bash: /dev/sda: Permission non accordée
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ script
Le script a débuté, le fichier est typescript
[email protected]:~/Musique/tpdebrick-v004$ sudo su
[sudo] password for matoto:
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# [email protected]:/home/tony# dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225
bash: [email protected]:/home/tony#: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# dfu-util 0.5
Le programme 'dfu-util' n'est pas encore installé. Vous pouvez l'installer en tapant :
apt-get install dfu-util
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# [email protected]:/home/tony# dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225
bash: [email protected]:/home/tony#: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# dfu-util 0.5
Le programme 'dfu-util' n'est pas encore installé. Vous pouvez l'installer en tapant :
apt-get install dfu-util
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# [email protected]:/home/tony# dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225
bash: [email protected]:/home/tony#: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# dfu-util 0.5
Le programme 'dfu-util' n'est pas encore installé. Vous pouvez l'installer en tapant :
apt-get install dfu-util
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# [email protected]:/home/tony# dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225
bash: [email protected]:/home/tony#: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# dfu-util 0.5
Le programme 'dfu-util' n'est pas encore installé. Vous pouvez l'installer en tapant :
apt-get install dfu-util
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# [email protected]:/home/tony# dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225
bash: [email protected]:/home/tony#: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# dfu-util 0.5
Le programme 'dfu-util' n'est pas encore installé. Vous pouvez l'installer en tapant :
apt-get install dfu-util
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004#
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# [email protected]:/home/tony# dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225
bash: [email protected]:/home/tony#: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# dfu-util 0.5
Le programme 'dfu-util' n'est pas encore installé. Vous pouvez l'installer en tapant :
apt-get install dfu-util
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
The main Web Upd8 PPA maintained by: http://www.webupd8.org/

To add this PPA, simply paste this in a terminal:
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8

Packages in this PPA: audacious, ap-hotspot, awn-applet-radio, awn-applet-wm, calise, cmus, dockbarx, dockbarx-themes-extra, dropbox-share, emerald, exaile, fbmessenger, gnome-subtitles, gnome-window-applets, grsync, grive, gthumb, launchpad-getkeys, mc, mdm (Mint Display Manager), minitunes, minitube, musique, notifyosdconfig, nautilus-columns, powertop, ppa-purge, rosa-media-player, fixed pulseaudio-equalizer, subtitleeditor, syncwall, umplayer, unity-reboot, wimlib, youtube-dl, xfce4-dockbarx-plugin, xournal, yad, yarock and others. Almost all packages are updated to their latest version.

For other (specialized) PPAs we maintain, see: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team
More info: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it

gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmpIjh4oe/secring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmpIjh4oe/pubring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: demande de la clef 4C9D234C sur le serveur hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmpIjh4oe/trustdb.gpg : base de confiance créée
gpg: clef 4C9D234C : clef publique « Launchpad webupd8 » importée
gpg: Quantité totale traitée : 1
gpg: importées : 1 (RSA: 1)
OK
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# sudo apt-get update
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire /var/lib/apt/lists/
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004#
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# script
Le script a débuté, le fichier est typescript
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004# sudo ./tpdebrick 32
dfu-util not installed
fastboot not installed
Installing dfu-util/fastboot ...
gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmp7bOQ1h/secring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: le porte-clefs « /tmp/tmp7bOQ1h/pubring.gpg » a été créé
gpg: demande de la clef 4C9D234C sur le serveur hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmp7bOQ1h/trustdb.gpg : base de confiance créée
gpg: clef 4C9D234C : clef publique « Launchpad webupd8 » importée
gpg: Quantité totale traitée : 1
gpg: importées : 1 (RSA: 1)
OK
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire /var/lib/apt/lists/
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
apt-get update failed
Aborted.
[email protected]:/home/matoto/Musique/tpdebrick-v004#


----------



## CJM281

Please help.

I have spent hours reading this forum...I am very grateful for all the answers but I cannot get tpdebrick to work.

Ubuntu 12 on flash. Touchpad being recognised (in Windows with acknowledge sound) Downloaded tpdebrick-v004. Extracted to directory.

Terminal in Ubuntu... cd downloads, cd tpdebrick-v004 etc.

All fine.

Ran "script".

But then "sudo ./tpdebrick 16" produces... File does not exist - command not found.

What can I do?

Thanks

Colin


----------



## jvan269

CJM281 said:


> Please help.
> 
> I have spent hours reading this forum...I am very grateful for all the answers but I cannot get tpdebrick to work.
> 
> Ubuntu 12 on flash. Touchpad being recognised (in Windows with acknowledge sound) Downloaded tpdebrick-v004. Extracted to directory.
> 
> Terminal in Ubuntu... cd downloads, cd tpdebrick-v004 etc.
> 
> All fine.
> 
> Ran "script".
> 
> But then "sudo ./tpdebrick 16" produces... File does not exist - command not found.
> 
> What can I do?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Colin


I actually ran Ubuntu 16.04 for my success but the commands should be the same. However everything is case sensitive so the steps where you are:
17. Run "cd *D*ownloads" (No quotes)
18. Run "unzip tpdebrick-v004" (No quotes)
19. Run "cd tpdebrick-v004" (No quotes)
20. Connect touchpad
21. Hold Power+Home+VolDown buttons on Touchpad for 30 seconds
22. Run "script" (this will capture the output of the tpdebrick process) (No quotes)
23. Run "sudo ./tpdebrick 16" (16 is the size of the TP: etc...16, 32 or 64)(No quotes)
If you get that files does not exist message Run "Dir" (no quotes). If you don't see the tpdebrick files then you are not in the tpdebrick-v004 directory and need to go back to step 19 to get it right. See what I did a few posts back. Don't give up! Try that and bring your tablet back to life. I did and now use mine for a bit of Netflix steaming/casting, smart home controls, and a bit of gaming. Worth it!


----------



## nevertells

CJM281 said:


> Please help.
> 
> I have spent hours reading this forum...I am very grateful for all the answers but I cannot get tpdebrick to work.
> 
> Ubuntu 12 on flash. Touchpad being recognised (in Windows with acknowledge sound) Downloaded tpdebrick-v004. Extracted to directory.
> 
> Terminal in Ubuntu... cd downloads, cd tpdebrick-v004 etc.
> 
> All fine.
> 
> Ran "script".
> 
> But then "sudo ./tpdebrick 16" produces... File does not exist - command not found.
> 
> What can I do?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Colin


Be sure what size TouchPad you are trying to fix. If jvan's suggestion does not get you going, be aware that Sullins released a version 005 of debrick.

http://downloads.codefi.re/jcsullins/tpdebrick

NT


----------



## Woodvale

POTENTIAL OPENMULTI FAILED FIX

I can't find a dedicated v005 thread on here so I'll post my findings in the hope it may help others who gave up with the openMulti failed error some time ago on v004.

I had a lot of trouble following the original post instructions as a lot of links were dead (yes NT I did read the whole thread) and using such an old version of Ubuntu gave me errors while getting other stuff was failing with such out of date certificates and then I found out on XDA that HP_Touchpad had created a new live v005 Ubuntu image that was standalone HP TOUCHPAD DEBRICK Linux Live CD and restarted using that and the following was my experience with that.


First up, many thanks to HP_Touchpad for producing this updated tpdebrick-v005 image as I was struggling with the old original v004 image. I know these problems started in 2013 and it is now 2021 but my TP has had light usage, being only used while out and about with wifi coverage for mail and web browsing, and overseas travel. I ditched WebOS when the certificates got out of date, initially using CM then Lineage. Then Covid struck and lockdowns and indoor restrictions meant that it hasn't been used until about two weeks ago when I couldn't switch it on by any combination of buttons, chargers and heating methods, so enter Tpdebrick about a week ago and this is where I've got to so far:-

So I know from reading loads of different forums' tpdebrick threads that a common error is the dreaded Open multi failed error while writing tz.mbn...

Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status:
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Aborted.

This is seen as terminal with no workaround apart from some who have said put it in a loop script especially while charging (hah!) on a hot water bottle or similar, and you may get lucky. Well I didn't. I was convinced if I could somehow get the A6 firmware reflash I could get it back as the tp had been sitting on a phone charger I've used for years with the tp switched off for a very long time. With tpdebrick-v005 I'd finally got to the above error. Now for all I know the early bootloaders in the tp are fine anyway so all I wanted was for the script to carry on if the above error occured.

And I believe I have found a workaround for it. First up you need to comment out two lines in tpdebrick's load_files function, the 'echo "Aborted."' and 'exit 1' by putting # at the beginning of those lines as below:-

load_files()
{
local cfgf=$1

while read fname pos md5
do
if [ "${fname}" = '#' ];
then
continue;
fi
echo "Writing file ${fname} ... "
addr=$(($pos * 512))
perl qdload.pl --laddr ${addr} --lfile ${fname}
if [ $? -ne 0 ];
then
echo "Cannot write file ${fname}"
# echo "Aborted."
# exit 1
fi
done <${cfgf}
echo "Done writing files."
}


Imagine my surprise when I ran the modified tpdebrick script and got the following output:-

Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status:
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Writing file appsboot-moboot.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'appsboot-moboot.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000000; 77944 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x10000000 (outstanding: 0)
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x10000400; 76920 bytes left.

Yes, the openMulti failed as expected on tz.mbn, but I got no blown fuse or failed openMulti for the second file, appsboot-moboot.mbn, or any subsequent file in that phase. Now looking at the code, all the files in that phase use the same invocation of qdload.pl (which has many different uses) and the same code is being used for each file in that phase so the inference is that it is only the first invocation of sending MAGIC and openMulti that fails, all subsequent tries work!

So all we need to do is to try and send tz.mbn twice and the easiest way to do this is as follows:-

You need to locate the configuration file in the tpdebrick-v005 directory that is being used for your particular tp. The file is named tpxxnobootie.cfg where xx is 16, 32 or 64, so in my case, tp16nobootie.cfg. Open it with gedit and duplicate the tz.mbn file as follows:-

# HP Touchpad 16GB Wifi Bootloader Restore Configuration for TPDebrick
# NOTE: Most of these files should be obtained from webOS 3.0.5 doctor
tz.mbn 786432 1d54ad8f441f4a6f5c87ad973fef61b3
tz.mbn 786432 1d54ad8f441f4a6f5c87ad973fef61b3
appsboot-moboot.mbn 524288 nocheck
sbl3.mbn 393216 cc7d2a040bb992aaa975735e55d09cea
rpm.mbn 262144 5593bf7a15916c51fe5e07c86c7083d9
ebr16.bin 208801 e12f1a5bba43b96b8391a2f54981daf7
sbl2.mbn 205801 3664a3928ac3dd19b99d0a8188d1f713
sbl1.mbn 204801 46c39e7485f9e903a117690db88622af
mbr16.bin 0 2eaaf24a518cc8e1df127f43f6a0ccce

and save it, thats all. Excerpt from running that script now

Checking QDL mode...
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:
MSG: 0x00000000
MSG: Error Status:
MSG: 0x00000000
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error
Invalid openMulti response.
Cannot write file tz.mbn
Writing file tz.mbn ...
Sending MAGIC...
Sending secureMode...
Sending openMulti ...
Uploading file 'tz.mbn'...
Writing 1024 bytes to 0x18000000; 97896 bytes left.
Response: ACK 0x18000000 (outstanding: 0)

and I get what I want, the first attempt fails, the second one works!!!!

So I hope the above will help all those tp owners who gave up with the "unfixable" openMulti failed error who have tucked their tp away, get it out now and give it a try!

Me, I'm not rejoicing. Yes I've gotton through all the file loads in QDL mode but I'm now stuck at waiting for Fastboot mode whatever I do.

Done writing files.
Reseting device...
Requesting Reset...
Waiting for fastboot mode...
fastboot mode not found
Aborted.
]0;[email protected]: ~/tpdebrick-v005 [email protected]:~/tpdebrick-v005$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0951:1624 Kingston Technology DataTraveler G2 4GB Pen Drive
Bus 001 Device 018: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)

I've tried manually putting it in this mode using Power + Home for 20 seconds, both with keeping the usb cable in and reconnecting it, but no go. In fact testing under Windows 10 (my main system) using Device Manager, I always get Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM3) under Ports whatever button combination I use.

I can't force it with ADB as ADB does not recognise QDL mode as a device.

As I understand it this means that my TP has residual charge, but not enough to enable any other mode than QDL until I can get some more charge into it, which I cannot do.

UNLESS SOMEBODY KNOWS OTHERWISE?

The tp has served me well and unless there is some soft way to proceed, that's it. I do not want to proceed and do the obvious and open it up and replace the battery as it will only be destroyed with my advancing age and imperfect eyesight.


----------

